#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-23
<Seveas> crazytales2, neh, just now
<mc44> yep, Seveas will never be sober again :)
<Seveas> maybe apokryphos is sober enough =)
<crazytales2> apokryphos: ^^
<apokryphos> hm, I did just have a tomato juice
<apokryphos> might still be ok
<apokryphos> @btlogin
<PriceChild> The whole history isn't on the bantracker...
<apokryphos> Seveas: OperationalError: database is locked
<apokryphos>       args = ('database is locked',)
<Seveas> apokryphos, try again
<Seveas> F5 usually fixes that
<Seveas> I should write some try_locking code
<Seveas> but as stated before: I'm not sober
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> looks like ubotu was on holiday for a bit
<apokryphos> looks like it was a notice though, yeah
<ubotu> mwe called the ops in #ubuntu
<apokryphos> crazytales2: we'll lift your ban but please don't do that again :P
<crazytales2> Ok
<crazytales2> Thanks apokryphos
<crazytales2> Thanks apokryphos
<crazytales2> oops
<crazytales2> wrong scrollback.
<Seveas> nothing wrong with thanking him twice
<Seveas> he's a nice guy =)
<mc44> Seveas: thats the alcohol talking :p
<Seveas> neh
<Seveas> if I'd say: mc44 is a nice guy
<Seveas> then I'm too drunk to chat
<mc44> :)
<Seveas> this is just slightly intoxicated
<apokryphos> we really need the !addquote ;)
<apokryphos> the quote database we used to have was pretty nice; some classic in -release-party the other day
<apokryphos> like the guy who refused to go to the toilet until feisty was released
<mc44> I'm not going to the toilet until gutsy is released
<gouki> Someone actually said that!? :| Hehe
<Seveas> I'm not taking a shower until Zany Zebra is out
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Yadra said: ubotu: what is the value of pi?
<crazytales2> ubotu: what is the value of pi?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, crazytales2 said: ubotu: what is the value of pi?
<crazytales2> that's a bug in ubotu ...
<LjL> one more highlight and i strangle you
<LjL> where's the bug?
<PriceChild> LjL, how're you being hilighted?
<mc44> its not a bug, its a feature
<mc44> PriceChild: ops :)
<LjL> PriceChild: oh, by "ops" for one
<PriceChild> ahh :)
<mc44> PriceChild: I have a list of LjL higlights if you want :)
<LjL> mc44: you only think you do
<mc44> LjL: it is in no way complete, Im sure
<LjL> mc44: it's misleading too :)
<mc44> LjL: how so?
<LjL> mc44: i don't always lie
<mc44> ah :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Seveas, aoirthior has had way more than enough chances and warnings for trolling
<Seveas> yeah, but never been kickable over the line
<elkbuntu> actually, he has several times, but always at 'no ops watching' moments
<mc44> we are infringing on his right to be mildly annoying, apparently
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ohio, Vorian said: !Dune is the best Science Fiction Novel (and series) Science Fiction of all time.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ohio, Vorian said: !Dune is the best Science Fiction Novel (and series) Science Fiction of all time. http://www.dunenovels.com
<poningru> ...
<Vorian> fo realz poningru :)
<atoponce> dune is *ok* :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, Yadra said: what is the latest version of ubuntu?
<ubotu> In ubotu, Yadra said: what is the name of 7.04
<tonyyarusso> !feisty > Yadra
<peepsalot> i upgraded my router firmware can someone test me
<peepsalot> anybody home?
<peepsalot> i would like to be able to join #ubuntu again
<jrib> peepsalot: join me in #jrib
<jrib> peepsalot: ok you're all set.  Thanks for your patience
<peepsalot> thank you, :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Yggdrasil> i need to be cleared to get back into #ubuntu, can somone please help me?
<Yggdrasil> anyone ?
<Hobbsee> Yggdrasil: you're fine
<Yggdrasil> yar
<Yggdrasil> i know
<ubotu> DARKGuy called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> you should be fine
<Hobbsee> (dealt with the ops call)
<Yggdrasil> ok dokie
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<Yggdrasil> apreciate it
<Hobbsee> [14:10]  --> GeForce6800Ultra has joined this channel (n=chatzill@71-34-165-64.desm.qwest.net).
<Hobbsee> what a moron
<Hobbsee> nalioth: what do you do about spammers?
<nalioth> i'm finding this one now
<nalioth> why, is he elsewhere?
<Hobbsee> see #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> no, not yet
<jughead> hello, I'd like to be tested to make sure I'm connected to freenode on the correct port
<nalioth> jughead: join me in #moderation, please
<nalioth> jughead: you are good to go, you can join #ubuntu now and thanks for your patience  :)
<jughead> thanks nalioth
* nalioth has been patient long enough, and finds it's time for bed. . . 
<poningru> nn
<Hobbsee> night nalioth
<Seveas> Morning's Here
<Seveas> The Morning is Here
<Seveas> Sunshine is Here
<Seveas> The Sky is Clear
<Seveas> The Morning's here
<Seveas> Get into Gear
<Seveas> Breakfast is near
<Seveas> The Dark of Night Has Disappeared
<Seveas> 10 points for the one who knows where this text is from :)
<Hobbsee> oh dear...
<Hobbsee> how's the hangover, Seveas?
<Seveas> habgover?
<Seveas> well, I can't spell, but that's normal
<Hobbsee> haha
<Seveas> public transport is sort of on strik today
<Seveas> strike*
<Seveas> they only work during rush hour, so I have to go to work early :/
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<poningru> tuesday's here
<poningru> did you bring your umbrella?
<poningru> MY SPOON IS TOOO BIG
<tonyyarusso> ...huh?
<Seveas> poningru, webl & bob?
<poningru> no wai
<poningru> its from rejected
<Seveas> ah
<poningru> its a weird set of cartoons
<poningru> forgot who drew them
<Seveas> I only recognized the spoon to big thing, didn't know from where :)
<poningru> its really weird
<Seveas> rejected is cool
<poningru> yeah the one that got me hooked was 'MY ANUS IS BLEEDING, YAAAAAAAAAAY'
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> we need that ubuntu quote database back :)
<Seveas> your last line is so perfectly insane out of context
<poningru> rofl sooo true
<Hobbsee> haha
* tonyyarusso is so lost
* poningru gets the links
<poningru> http://youtube.com/watch?v=EKfQ7p4BtfM
<poningru> I think thats it
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I will say, that's the first time I've seen a cartoon apocalypse.
<poningru> isnt it awesome?
<poningru> so awesome
<tonyyarusso> I guess
<cables> Just curious: why are two of you opped in #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> cables: because my script doesnt auto-deop
<cables> Hobbsee, ah :)
<Hobbsee> who's the other?
<Hobbsee> oh, Seveas
<tonyyarusso> Odd.  The Open Week wiki doesn't link to IRC client instructions.  Fixing that...
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Ubotu's link for Konversation howto is broken or down - do we have our own docs on that?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: konversation howto .w.r.t what?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: something equiv to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<Hobbsee> ah
<ubotu> In ubotu, cables said: effects is <reply> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<tonyyarusso> !effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !effects > cables
<cables> tonyyarusso, thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> nice only one killed
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: zero.
<tonyyarusso> "Client quit" and "Killed by naliot*"
<elkbuntu> wow... yeah.. i only glanced
<ubotu> mwe called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> phratman called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> yay, channel numbers are dropping again
* apokryphos noticed too
<apokryphos> could just be the very early morning though
<Hobbsee> true
<Madpilot> only 0040 PDT - still daytime for geeks :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<poningru> \o/
<poningru> 0340 here
<apokryphos> all the real Geeks are in Europe
<poningru> ...
<apokryphos> people from other locations are probably too cool
* Madpilot thinks apokryphos is confused, and meant "s/Geeks/Greeks" for some strange reason
<apokryphos> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> ping Seveas
<PriceChild> I may have to run.... on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+poll/cc2007-dholbach/+vote-simple you've not spelt the url to his launchpad page correctly. https://launhcpad.net/~dholbach
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> apokryphos: http://www.opencompositing.org/showthread.php?t=8 is you?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, kbrooks said: !automatix is NOT proprietary
* PriceChild messages kbrooks
<elkbuntu> convinced him yet?
<PriceChild> I think so :)
* mc44 fails to find any information on automatix's site about licensing
<PriceChild> He thinks we should link to automatix in #ubuntu though...
<PriceChild> oh wait that was a not....
<PriceChild> ah i like him agani now :)
* mc44 rofls at the automatix wiki
<gnomefreak> i guess he went from Eu to AM
<GazzaK> PriceChild, what did you message him?
<PriceChild> explaining how they don't provide source despite claiming to be gpl'd
<gnomefreak> please dont feed the animals :(
<PriceChild> he agreed
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: he does this its normal and btw you ask for source to automatix they will give it to you (from what thier site used to say) not sure what it says now
* GazzaK makes monkey noises for gnomefreak 
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, but the gpl says they must offer it with downloads.
<PriceChild> you shouldn't have to ask.
<PriceChild> #ubuntu's getting a bit rowdy...
<GazzaK> kick em all
<nalioth> we can start with GazzaK
<GazzaK> yeah, as if I care :p
<nalioth> 10 kick gazzak
<nalioth> 20 is gazzak here?
<nalioth> 20 yes - kick gazzak
<GazzaK> meh
<nalioth> 30 no - wait for gazzak > 20
<GazzaK> spam!
<GazzaK> :p
<nalioth> careful what you wish for . . .     <EG>
<GazzaK> I want a pony
* gnomefreak thought it said as long as you make the source avalible 
* GazzaK thought that too
<nalioth> gnomefreak: it needs to be available w/o knowing WHO to ask
<gnomefreak> oh ok
* nalioth trundles off to work
<mc44> gnomefreak: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#AnonFTPAndSendSources
<gnomefreak> ty
<Amaranth> PriceChild: GPL says if you don't offer if with the binary you have to offer it on request for up to 3 years from the date you gave out the binary
<Amaranth> iirc
<Amaranth> oh, mc44 already has a link
<PriceChild> I think its a matter of opinion on how you read it....
<mc44> they should be equally availiable from my reading of it
<PriceChild> but I think the most agreed version is that they must be "offered"
<Amaranth> iirc automatix is based on a GPL'ed work
<Amaranth> but they might have rewritten the whole thing 5 times since then
<jrib> I know they claimed it was rewritten at least once and then got rid of the GPL and put it in some license they wrote themselves, a while ago though
<mc44> haha, homebrew licenses ftw :)
<Amaranth> That means according to the OSI it's not open source
<Amaranth> So, factoid is good then :)
<jrib> it may have been changed back, I don't know the current status
<Amaranth> I guarantee it's not DFSG-Free :)
<PriceChild> jrib, but the say gpl in the current stuff ;)
<jrib> PriceChild: ah
<PriceChild> afaict they don't even state the full license.... they just say "licensed gpl"
<PriceChild> which isn't good either
<PriceChild> but aaaanyway :)
<jrib> I got the feisty deb from getautomatix.com, it seems like it's all python
<PriceChild> jrib, yes but there's a precompiled blob in there with no source.
<CheshireViking> Hi, can I just pass on a security warning I'm getting accessing the factoid database via the web, I get the message that "bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl" is a site that uses a security certificate to encrypt....but its certificate expired on 04/18/2007
<apokryphos> Amaranth: yes
<apokryphos> Amaranth: know anything more about what this rubbish is about?
<Amaranth> We got sick of all the fighting about what to do with the forum
<Amaranth> So imnotpc and iXce bought a vB license and set it up
<apokryphos> I can't believe they think that's a solution
<Tm_T> I assume we have enough ops to herd people in #ubuntu-classroom
<PriceChild> I have an exam in 1/2 hour.... gonna miss the start :(
<Tm_T> I will follow it from "work"
* Tm_T can't consider playing around with Ubuntu to be real work
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, what forum is this?
<apokryphos> elkbuntu: the one to replace the beryl+compiz one
<apokryphos> * ones
<elkbuntu> whats the new name?
<apokryphos> I don't think it's been decided yet
<Hobbsee> boo
<apokryphos> yakaka
<nalioth> jrib: quick, delete it and wash your hands!
<Hobbsee> anything interesting happen?
<nalioth> CheshireViking: you'll be fine.
<Myrtti> Tm_T: you know how funny I feel from time to time
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I can always point at my business card and say that "IRC is work"
<CheshireViking> nalioth, i wasn't bothered about the certificate, i've used the factoids plenty of times before, just wanted to report it for info
<nalioth> yes, the dutchman is too cheap to buy a real certificate
* nalioth runs
<nalioth> any cloaked ubuntu member is an op in #ubuntu-classroom
<nalioth> jrib: ^^^
* nalioth grumbles about Ubuntu menbers that choose not to have Ubuntu cloaks . . . 
<Pumpernickel> ^^
<Pumpernickel> I like my essy cloak.
<nalioth> Pumpernickel: are you aware you are missing out on ops in many channels?
<Pumpernickel> I am now, but I don't really do much op work anyway.
<Pumpernickel> #xubuntu is quite quiet.
<nalioth> but you "could" help with Open Week
<nalioth> theoretically
* apokryphos makes a dive out before he gets sucked into open week
* Hobbsee too
<Pumpernickel> Looks like fun.
<apokryphos> for new people, perhaps
<elkbuntu> ah, so aoirthoir is now addressing people as the letter g rather than women's undergarments?
* Hobbsee bans the linkspammer
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Myrtti, yup <3
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I wait time I could say the same "officially" :)
<gnomefreak> seravitae may come in asking why he is banned please tell him its due to his quit message
<gnomefreak> or when i get to lighten the load on pc ill put it in bantracker
<Hobbsee> argh, we couldnt disable @schedule in -classroom could we?
<LjL> gnomefreak: done it for you
<gnomefreak> LjL: ty
<Tm_T> aww, public aways in #ubuntu-classroom
<PriceChild> woo exam over, gonna make the start of open week :D
* mc44 fails PriceChild 
<Tm_T> PriceChild: I'm in workplace atm, will follow from here some hours
<Tm_T> hmm, in #ubuntu-classroom has there been any traffic after 17:22 -!- ttthijs is now known as ttthijs|afk
<Tm_T> or did I mess my ignore settings =)
<mc44> nope
<mc44> well just some people insulting Tm_T
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> thanks sir
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> woo started :)
<Tm_T> +m would reduse noise
<PriceChild> jono's decision suppose...
* gnomefreak can reduce noise too
<gnomefreak> :)
<Tm_T> ...and public aways </3
* Tm_T goes to nazi-mode
<Tm_T> ...and you muted jono for a moment =)
<gnomefreak> .win 19
<Tm_T> winwin
<Pici> Hm... !flash probably should be revised, its a recursive factoid at the moment/
<Pici> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<PriceChild> !-flash
<ubotu> flash is <alias> codecs - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 21:43:29
<ubotu> flash-also has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-01-26 01:05:17
<PriceChild> Pici, that's because it is an alias of codecs...
<LjL> if you won't want people to know there's flash 9 available, ok :P
<Pici> I realize that, but !flash says see !flash, thts what I'm referring to.
<Pici> Usually if a definition says see: whatever, you expect to go look up another word and get another definition.
<mc44> cant we just put a
<mc44> links to the flash bit pof restricted formats
<jrib> pof?
<mc44> *of
<mc44> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<LjL> Pici, problem is, people also call !flash9 separately, and if you do that, the "see !flash" makes sense
<LjL> i realize that when you call !flash that's a circular link, but... hey, a human being can spot one and not go into an infinite loop :P
<Pici> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<LjL> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> LjL: The reason I brought it up was because someone did try to pull it up twice in #ubuntu
<LjL> Pici: see? this way, if i type !flash after you typed !flash9, the flash 9 part isn't even repeated
<LjL> pici, v pnyy gung oenvaqrngu
<Pici> LjL: What?
<LjL> Pici: /msg ubotu rot13 whatisaid
<Pici> hehe.
<Pici> I thought it was welsh at first ;)
<LjL> :P
<mc44> LjL: why not just put both flash bits in one factoid instead of linking to codecs
<LjL> mc44: because the main flash bit *is* codecs, and if that factoid gets updated (like, the URL changes), it's probably useful to update !flash as well. i.e., it's an alias.
<LjL> then came flash9, but can't really put that inside !codecs itself, it's already overloaded enough
<LjL> besides really
<LjL> i don't think it wouldn't get called twice or such things, even if there weren't the "recursive loop"
<LjL> people just see a factoid being called, and call it again without even *noticing* the bot answered it
<LjL> i do !flash | mc44, and immediately after you do !flash yourself. happened again and again, with non-recursive factoids...
<mc44> why not flash is To install flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash. Flash 9 is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports
<mc44> and maybe a bit about gnash at the end
<LjL> mc44: because i didn't really know (or remember) that the RestrictedFormats page had been split into subpages
<LjL> it wasn't like that
<LjL> !no flash is <reply> To install Llash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash. Flash 9 is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !gnash
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !-flash-also
<ubotu> flash-also has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-01-26 01:05:17
<mc44> LjL: Llash :p
<LjL> !forget flash-also
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<LjL> mc44: yeah, i fixed that
<mc44> thanks :)
<LjL> !no flash9 is <alias> flash
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> So you  listen to mc44 but not me?
<Pici> :p
<mc44> Pici: I'm *special* :)
<LjL> Pici, he gave a valid argument - namely, that there is a RestrictedFormat subpage specific to Flash :)
<LjL> i mean, the argument about recursive linking was valid as well, but it was just an undesired side-effect of something that worked well otherwise
<effie_jayx> nice , http://www.youtube.com/p.swf?video_id=c9ghEaJxEVs&eurl=&iurl=http%3A//img.youtube.com/vi/c9ghEaJxEVs/2.jpg&t=OEgsToPDskLbHRsXCD5xpsZXtQnk_aPS
<effie_jayx> tastefull trolling ? you be the judge :D
<effie_jayx> tsmithe,  sup dude
<tsmithe> hiya effie_jayx it's good. just got school more into free software :)
<tsmithe> you?
<effie_jayx> tsmithe,  all good ... :D
<tsmithe> great!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<LjL> bwahaha
<LjL> now banforward him for CAPS :P
<PriceChild> where?
<mc44> <tjp> there was no one active on the #ubuntuhelp channel :(
<mc44> is that still there?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> Seveas: possible to get ubotu to change the topic in #ubuntu-classroom automatically via the fridge?
<Seveas> nixternal, doable
<Seveas> let's talk in 10 minutes
<nixternal> I am putting in the dates and times of all of the open week stuff and starting the name with OpenWeek if that helps at all
<nixternal> I am going to be heading to class here soon, but if there is anything on the fridge I can do to make it easier to implement, let me know
<nixternal> I will put the rest of the week in tonight when I get home from class
<Seveas> make sure to metion #ubuntu-classroom or OpenWeek in all items
<Seveas> I'll look at it then
<mneptok> ahoyhoy
* mneptok waves from his new timezones of consciousness
<jenda> mneptok: you never had any.
<mneptok> i'm seeing the sun!
<Burgwork> mneptok: what are you doing up so early?
<mneptok> Burgwork: new schedule. switched to working 1900-0400UTC
<Burgwork> ah
<Burgwork> am I going to see you in Sevilla?
<mneptok> no, but you'll see MagicFab, seated behind me. and EtienneG to my right.
<Burgwork> cool
<ompaul> sleeping under the desk?
<Burgwork> who many work in the secret Canonical support HQ now?
<mneptok> including the magic trolls?
<mneptok> thousands.
<mneptok> we have a zombified slave army of magic trolls.
<Burgwork> without the magic trolls
<mneptok> 2
<Burgwork> except, you, Jeff, magicfab and etienne at least make 4
<mneptok> MagicFab is just a persona of mine. jbailey and EtienneG are the same person, who i have never met. :)
<mc44> mneptok: just as long as you arent being cloned
<ompaul> set X = mneptok ^ mneptok
<Tm_T> PriceChild: that watchme is near of trolling soon I afraid
<PriceChild> Tm_T, I know....
<Tm_T> dunno why but I'm nearly crying here
<PriceChild> What's up?
<PriceChild> I don't think TLE's questions will be making it either...
* mc44 huggles Tm_T
<Myrtti> /me gives Tm_T a hugglebear
<Tm_T> I know I can be arse, but still, somehow I get really angry when I notice discrimination and ignorance
<mneptok> omg you said arse!
<Tm_T> maybe because I encounter discrimination and forcing etc in my everyday life
<Tm_T> mneptok: and?
<mneptok> hehehehe .... arse.
* mneptok beeps Tm_T's nose
<Myrtti> <3
<Myrtti> I love you guys
<Myrtti> and with that I mean everyone of you
<Tm_T> can I quote myself a bit?
<ompaul> Tm_T, if you must
<Tm_T> from http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Best_of_irc#amarok
<Tm_T> [21:45:22]  <Tm_T> I hate me
<Tm_T> [21:45:23]  <Tm_T> me too
<Tm_T> and don't say that is confusing, it's not
<ompaul> it is confusing
<ompaul> chill out dude
<ompaul> or should I say
<ompaul> chill out dudes
<Myrtti> Tm_T: do you think I'm scary?
<Myrtti> I've been wondering that for a while now
<Tm_T> Myrtti: how you can be scary?
<Tm_T> ompaul: well that's from 2005 but, anyway =)
<Myrtti> we were discussing the matter why I haven't encountered any harassment in Ubuntu community and the options are a) CoC b) I'm scary :-D
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I think because you have always been part of "us" and thus nobody cares what gender you are
<Tm_T> though I never care :)
<Myrtti> neither do I, funnily enough
<Myrtti> except the times I find something utterly cute and need to display it in a girlish manner
<Myrtti> I'm more geek than female
<Tm_T> Myrtti: somehow people think I'm female sometimes
<Myrtti> noooooo :-D
<Myrtti> really?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> well, I play around with that thought so that might fool people, dunno
<Tm_T> because I don't care my own gender :p
<Tm_T> partly because I don't have full "me"
<Tm_T> it's undeveloped or something like that :)
* mc44 cuddles Tm_T 
<Tm_T> hm?
<Tm_T> what did I do now
<mc44> :)
<Tm_T> one sort of discrimination, people expect me to be unhappy etc if I'm not like them
<Tm_T> ok, kernel part going, time to read what was in bug part ->
<Myrtti> hum
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-24
<LjL> <regress>         "     ne <--- wth is this?!
<LjL> is this even a natural script?
<mc44> LjL: ethopic
<mc44> *ethiopic
<LjL> poor fellows
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<jrib> mc44: how did you know that?
<mc44> jrib: my knowledge knows no bounds
<jrib> mc44: so I've noticed
<LjL> mc44: it's oscillating in a range of zero?
<LjL> lim x->inf sin(x) = mc44
<mc44> LjL: any knowledge I may appear to have is a quantum fluctuation from zero
<jrib> mc44: so you must walk through walls all the time then?
<LjL> mc44: it's very possible that, without even touching the keyboard, my computer sends a /kick mc44 of its own will. it's unlikely, but possible.
<mc44> jrib: I certainly keep trying
<LjL> hm. i should put this exchange in the -offtopic topic, i believe
<LjL> the certainly keep trying, i mean
<LjL> and i have
<gnomefreak> they took the business card templetes off the wikis?
* gnomefreak ran out
<gnomefreak> templates
<jrib> well it should be archived no?
<jrib> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BusinessCards seems to work
<gnomefreak> it used to be on membership page
<gnomefreak>  :(
<gnomefreak> ty
<ubotu> bur[n] er called the ops in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-29
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<apokryphos> nalioth: it wasn't shut down properly
<elkbuntu> harrisony, that quit message is your hint
<harrisony> elkbuntu: haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* jussi01 cries...
<elkbuntu> ?
* Tm_T bullies jussi01 bit more
<Tm_T> cry baby cry!
<jussi01> Tm_T: check out sdf in #kubuntu
<jussi01> arrghh..
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<LjL> do you know what's the bytes for bold and italic on mIRC?
<LjL> (at least, i think the commonly used protocol is the mIRC one)
<Hobbsee> a *foo* _bar_ bling
<Hobbsee> darn.
<Tm_T> er
<Tm_T> that has nothing to do with mirc
* Hobbsee thought there were standard irc ones
<LjL> Hobbsee, Tm_T: the color codes were introduced by ircle, then mIRC used different ones, and the ones commonly used now are the mIRC ones. i don't think there's any RFC yet
<LjL> maybe it's not the same for bold/italic/underline, but "that has nothing to do with mIRC", hm, i'd have my doubts
<Tm_T> color?!
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Tm_T> well, *bold* and _underline_ are older than mirc IIRC
<LjL> they sure are
<LjL> but i'm talking about real bold and underline :)
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> stay away from me, satan!
* Tm_T hides
<LjL> Tm_T: type /msg ubotu help list
<LjL> i don't like to use things like colors and formatted text on irc gratuitously
<LjL> but i don't think it's gratuitous in that case
<Hobbsee> @rainbow bad LjL
<ubotu> bad LjL
<LjL> +c
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
* Tm_T doesn't see any colours =)
<LjL> 'cause the channel's +c :)
<Tm_T> yah
<Tm_T> colours -> kick
<Tm_T> usually
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Tm_T was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (-> kick)
<LjL> mlocked +c
<Hobbsee> aaaa
<Hobbsee> bbb
<Hobbsee> tset
<Hobbsee> that's...weird
<Hobbsee> hey now.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> yay, Tm_T's back
<Tm_T> yes, my back is very yay
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Jucato: have you seen this? http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6726522426109060914
<Tm_T> Jucato: it's one hour video about debian packages
<Jucato> oh... interesting.. let me see :)
<Jucato> yay Google videos!
* Jucato downloads
<Daviey> Hi.  Any chance you can tell me why user 'ubuntu' is banned from #ubuntu?
<LjL> Daviey: hold on please, i'm having a problem checking the logs
<mc44> Daviey: he isnt any more
<mc44> LjL: he was banned for spamming
<mc44> (by you)
<Daviey> great mc44
<LjL> mc44: while using that nickname?
<mc44> yep
<mc44> but it was a hostname ban
<Daviey> did wonder why he was banned
<Daviey> thanks
<LjL> gnnh stupid tracker... SEVEAS! fix the tracker, it spits SQL gibberish half of the times :P
<jrib> spot the mistake: grep ubuntu\ \> ~/irclogs/freenode/\#ubuntu.log
<jrib> oh oops, no mistake there, but I ran without \> before, just >
<LjL> jrib: erm, missing quotes?
<LjL> hm
<LjL> well perhaps it's easier to use quotes anyway :P
<jrib> yeah, but now my #ubuntu log is a lot shorter at least
<LjL> mc44: ok i'm having some troubles finding what got him banned. the nick doesn't help, for sure >: he actually was spamming?
<mc44> LjL: 197.Red-80-59-135.staticIP.rima-tde.net
<LjL> mc44: yeah but i can't find the offending line(s) in the tracker. just tell me if i had a good enough reason for banning him :P
<mc44> LjL: of course you did, a man of your abilities :)
<LjL> mc44: "man of my experience"
<mc44> thats the one
<jrib> notice that ip was banned once a month since january
<LjL> yes, noticed that
<mc44> LjL: 2007-04-21T14:56:38 <ubunt1> http://www.sexualityandu.ca/teens/what.aspx
<LjL> mc44: i asked *if*, not *which*...
<LjL> anyway, ok, i couldn't find it because i wasn't grepping for ubunt1
<mc44> Yes, sorry
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> hei ops!! can someone have a look into #kubuntu ...?? there are a couple of lads just asking all sorts of annoying questions, and just clogging the channel... nicks = don and ubuntu
<nalioth> i'm not surprised
<jussi01> heh, yeah, they've been around for a while...
<LjL> neither am i
<LjL> ubuntu has been accusing me of ruining his system
<LjL> i'd told him to "sudo apt-get autoremove wine" when he asked how to remove wine
<LjL> of course, the fact that he was *asked* whether to remove the other 200 package he apparently removed (didn't have kubuntu-desktop installed, i guess) doesn't mean a thing - it's still all my fault
<mc44> LjL: trashing peoples computers now? naughty you
<jussi01> THANK YOU!!
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> sorry to shout, but im now a bit happier...
<jussi01> :D
<ompaul> LjL, all things are your fault :)
<LjL> honestly, i think i shouldn't be suggesting autoremove like that. i know that people can be stupid. i just didn't think about it, since i almost always use autoremove
<LjL> so i would even feel a little guilty, if he weren't so obnoxious
<mc44> yeah, just use remove, in most cases people wont notice remnant dependencies anyway
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, a514 said: how much is ubuntu?
<jrib> !ubotu > a514
<mc44> !free > a514
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<pOdOm> hi
<pOdOm> i've got a problem with a registered channel
<Seveas> which one?
<pOdOm> #z
<pOdOm> the channel is registered
* nalioth looks around to see what channel he is in . . .
<Seveas> pOdOm, that's not in the realm of the ubuntu operators, you should ask frenode staff for help
<pOdOm> but the owner doesn't come anymore and it"s a linked channel
<pOdOm> ok thanks :)
<apokryphos> pOdOm: /stats p to list currently available staffers
<nalioth> <ahem>
<pOdOm> ok :)
<vorian> lol nalioth
<Seveas> (and nalioth is one of those staffers and apparently desperat for attention :p)
<apokryphos> nalioth: you didn't close down -chat properly ;)
<nalioth> pOdOm: i'm afraid #z can't be dropped.  try ##z
<nalioth> apokryphos: i didn't?
<apokryphos> nope
<apokryphos> rejoined earlier and there were people around waiting to be re-kicked ;)
<mneptok> [3:#ubuntu-ops(+cntz)] 
<mneptok> everybody be careful where you leave your vowels.
<mc44> :D
* mc44 sets mode +u
<mneptok> oh dear
<pOdOm> see you :)
<mneptok> nalioth: can you help me with a channel issue?
<mneptok> it's over on GIMPnet.
<nalioth> i can help you find more time for GIMPnet, mneptok <EG>
<mneptok> :)
<mneptok> that would also win you many friends.
<mneptok> many of them present as we speak.
<vorian> they are all set up in ##z now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> who is ops on #ubuntu-devel? just need to keep an eye on someone that's being a bit dum there.
<mc44> highvoltage: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-devel list
<highvoltage> mc44: thanks
<nalioth> highvoltage: who would that be?
<highvoltage> nalioth: Alternati. he's gone quiet now, at least.
<nalioth> wonder why . . .
<mc44> probably eating excessive amounts of snack food
<mc44> ah not so quiet now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> that was fun
<jrib> lets see how long he lasts in #ub... never mind
<ubotu> arrenlex called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> CheshireViking called the ops in #ubuntu
<mc44> jrib: hehe
<ubotu> In ubotu, roamex said: what is synaptic
<tsmithe> !synaptic > roamex
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> it's getting annoying, it's fun by itself, but it's got such a sense of deja vu
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> LjL: you mean this wolferine deja vu?
<jrib> LjL, gnomefreak: so we are keeping the channel only +R?
<LjL> no i mean the clonebots in #ubuntu
<LjL> i'd take away both
<LjL> the bots can register if they like, anyway
<LjL> they did that just yesterday
<gnomefreak> there are no bots in there atm it should be fine for now
<gnomefreak> what happened to +J?
<LjL> gnomefreak: removed (and mlocked down) after a big netsplit sent everyone to -unregged
<LjL> it should be fixed before it's activated again
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<LjL> but - it would be immensely useful imho
<apokryphos> I disagree
<apokryphos> but we said we'd wait till the meeting to discuss it
<apokryphos> and again, it had nothing to do that it was a netsplit
<LjL> apokryphos: you disagree with it being useful?
<LjL> what was it then?
<apokryphos> +J handles netsplits just fine (as we've seen), it's the server deaths that it has a problem with
<apokryphos> which are very rare (every few months)
<LjL> yeah whatever, a sever death is a netsplit that doesn't just happen because a Cisco goes down somewhere
<apokryphos> LjL: no, I disagree that it shouldn't be re-enabled; I think it should
<LjL> well i think i could agree
<gnomefreak> +j would have prevented that attack afaik
<gnomefreak> atleast most of it
<apokryphos> well there is a clear difference; netsplits happen regularly, server deaths don't
<LjL> that, and the other three of yesterday
<LjL> or the day before, or whenever it was
<LjL> +rR doesn't do anything at all when the bots are registered - and they are
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-21
<ikonia> PriceChild: you aware
<ikonia> awake
<ikonia>  MLP> maco: if you ever call me swedish again, I will fucking murder you.
<ikonia> 23:20 < emma> Sweden has Cophenhaggen.
<ikonia> 23:20 < ikonia> MLP: careful on the language please.
<ikonia> 23:20 < MLP> uhm WHAT?
<ikonia> 23:20 < MLP> ikonia: bitch please, I know PriceChild
<ikonia> 23:20 < ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> aprantly mlp knows pricechild so it's ok to swear and call me a bitch
<ikonia> thats ok 
<ikonia>  MLP> maco: if you ever call me swedish again, I will fucking murder you.
<ikonia> missed off the important line
<elky_work> ikonia, which channel?
<elky_work> no, you got that there too
<ikonia> ubuntuforums
<elky_work> drat, i cant help there
<ikonia> ooh I did
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> no-one awake
<ikonia> but it's ok "he knows pricechild"
<ikonia> best come back I've had in a while
<elky_work> well, maco can report it to #freenode and hope they take his threat seriously
<ikonia> ha ha, I don't think it was serious
<Seeker`> ikonia: did you not point out that you know PriceChild ?
<ikonia> Seeker`: no
<ikonia> but it's a green light to swear
<ikonia> score !
<Seeker`> woo! :D
<ikonia> plus I thought he was implying he "knew" pricechild
<ikonia> cough
<ikonia> cough
<ikonia> I don't know pricechild in that way
<Seeker`> >.<
<ikonia> so it would be unfair to suggest other wise
<elky_work> ikonia, so? it might not be a genuine threat, but if it was a staffer having that said to them, it'd be a pretty hefty punishment
<Daviey> point not well made :(
<ikonia> (the "bitch please" comment gave it away
<Seeker`> Daviey: what point?
<ikonia> elky_work: no, I appriciate that
<Daviey> Seeker`: the PriceChild link :/
<ikonia> Daviey: thats odd, the language has stopped now that a member of staff has shown up.....how unusual
<ikonia> ;)
<Daviey> ikonia: which staffer?
<ikonia> you
<ikonia> oooh emma is reading the -ops log again
<ikonia> must be tailing it
<Seeker`> hi emma
<Daviey> ikonia: /me not staff
<elky_work> i wish i had time to read everything that happened in channels i'm not in.
<ikonia> Daviey: ooh bum
<ikonia> although that was a perhaps uncalled for on my part (last comment)
<elky_work> about emma or the staff presence stopping misbehaviour?
<ikonia> about emma
<ikonia> uncalled for on my part
<elky_work> not really. she takes offense at irseek logging, yet loves trailing us through these logs. i dont see anything uncalled in what you said.
<ikonia> no proof or evidence, it was an uncalled for dig on my part 
<nalioth> i'd not worry about it
<ikonia> I'm not, but it doesn't hurt to say it
<maco> ive got a question about ops & irc since i know i'm op-able on #ubuntuforums
<elky_work> ikonia, there's plenty of proof that she reads logs, and she herself admits so
<ikonia> I know she does, but my comment was unfounced and uncalled for
<maco> so if there are any irssi-using ops around that can tell me how to make an alias to op-ify in $current_channel, thatd be neat
<jdong> 19:23 Aliases:
<jdong> 19:23 cso        msg chanserv op $C
<jdong> maco: ^^
<maco> jdong: thank you
<maco> i didnt think aliases could take args so i wasnt sure
<jdong> everything after /cso will be considered an arg
<maco> oh... is $C "current channel"?
<jdong> for example, /cso alone just ops you. Or you can add an arbirary list of usernames
<jdong> right
<maco> ok
<elky_work> ikonia, i honestly do not believe it to be either.
<maco> jdong: wait...how do you unop?
<jdong> maco: /cso -maco
<jdong> -nick = unop nick
<LjL> or one could just /deop nick...
<jdong> right
<maco> ok thank you
<AfterDeath> jdong: if you're using irssi, an alias I've found *very* helpful is /cs = /msg chanserv $0 $C $1-
<jdong> AfterDeath: indeed that seems useful :)
<AfterDeath> so, if you do "/cs op" it'll op you in the current channel, but you could also do "/cs access list" which is the equivalent of "/msg chanserv access $channel list"
<jdong> ikonia: I spoke to MLP regarding the quoted statement. It was a poorly worded joke due to the language barrier and didn't come across right.
<jdong> she meant no harm
<ikonia> jdong: fair enough
<Amaranth> icanhas is being annoying in 3 channels at once
<ikonia> Amaranth: thats a rare tallanet
<ikonia> tallent
<Amaranth> not annoying enough to get a ban though, arg
<elky_work> icanhas has been annoying for quite a while iirc
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.fi/temp/irssi_aliases.txt
<ikonia> Myrtti: empcannon is ammusing
<Myrtti> I prefer hellokitty myself
<elky_work> why two consecutive waits in soap?
<ikonia> would someone do a grep on bantrack for susanoo
<ikonia> please
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> ikonia: what channel are they in?
<ikonia> ubuntu+1
<ikonia> but I suspect ubuntu is what he's referencing
<Seeker`> what is their host?
<ikonia> he just made a comment that I should remember him, and when I said no he said "good"
<ikonia> KoJo@70.48.79.203
<Seeker`> ikonia: cant see anything
<ikonia> fair enough
<Seeker`> nothing on susanoo, Kojo, or any part of the IP more specific than 70.
<ikonia> just seemed odd that someone would say "good you dont remember me"
<ikonia> no biggy 
<elky_work> i'd be hawking him though
 * Seeker` gives ikonia some hawk eyes
<ubotu> In ubotu, Starnestommy said: what is ubotu?
<elky_work> .... like hell he doesnt know
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (liveinteractive)
<Pici> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Pici> oh.. nevermind
<jpatrick> !pici
<ubotu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<Pici> :D
<Pici> sigh
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici, had a tough weekend health wise...  will get back when I can.. back to bed
<Pici> :(
<Pici> Hrm, wiki and help down?
<Mez> !mez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mez> yay
<jpatrick> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<jpatrick> Pici: both here, depends..
<Pici> Looks like its back up now.
<ubotu> In ubotu, BalaamsMiracle said: !museek is A cross-platform SoulSeek client, written in C++
<Pici> I dont see that in the repos, only museek+
<jpatrick> we have !info for that anyway
<Pici> !soulseek | already exists anyway
<ubotu> already exists anyway: SoulSeek clients: Nicotine (GTK), Museeq (KDE), Mucous (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<Mez> ooh, didnt know there were SS clients ;)
 * Mez downloads
<Pici> hm.. Lots of mib_* users lately.
<PriceChild> mibbit.com
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> PriceChild: I know its mibbit, but just a lot of them with mib_* names.
<Mez> !planet-#ubuntu-uk is Planet Ubuntu (blogs of Ubuntu developers and members) can be found at http://planet.ubuntu.com - the UK version can be found at http://planet.ubuntu-uk.org
<Mez> !planet-#ubuntu-uk is <reply> Planet Ubuntu (blogs of Ubuntu developers and members) can be found at http://planet.ubuntu.com - the UK version can be found at http://planet.ubuntu-uk.org
 * Mez slaps the bot
<Mez> someone please, fix that - it doesnt like me
<Pici> hm?
<Pici> !planet-#ubuntu-uk
<Mez> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> hm
<Pici> Doesnt like me either.
 * Pici sets up a trigger for 'hardy' or '8.04' that banforwards people to #ubuntu+1
<jussio1> Pici: hehehe, shouldhave done that ages ago...
<jussio1> :P
<stdin> just got a /msg, <irem> Merhaba Benle Dürüstce ArkadaþlýkEtmek Ýstiyorsan Arkadaþ Olmak Ýstersen €€€kelel€kell zelis_ank23@
<stdin> [irem] (n=Ayfer|at@213-140-17-101.ip.fastwebnet.it): bilge01
<Pici> stdin: I'd report it in #freenode.
<Seveas> !staff --^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff --^ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !staff | --^
<ubotu> --^: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> stdin: ?
<Pici> er, Seveas ?
<Seveas> Pici, quick way of reporting :)
<NeT_DeMoN_> Seveas, 
<Seveas> NeT_DeMoN_, ?
<NeT_DeMoN_> may i speak to you?
<Seveas> sure
<Seveas> newton_3, this channel is not for idling. Do you have anything to ask the ops?
<NeT_DeMoN_> i was also asking if someone knew away around those dialoge boxes
<newton_3> Seveas: 
<newton_3> monitoring the conversation...
<Seveas> NeT_DeMoN_, that's no reason to post links to malicious sites
<NeT_DeMoN_> because i had important pages open in my browser
<Seveas> newton_3, NeT_DeMoN_ and myself are big boys, no need for monitoring.
<NeT_DeMoN_> and i was hoping someone knew a way around
<newton_3> lol
<Pici> Perhaps at least a warning before posting the link was appropriate...
<NeT_DeMoN_> alright
<NeT_DeMoN_> may i be forgiven?
<Seveas> NeT_DeMoN_, maybe come back tomorrow
<Seveas> malicious links like that are seriously bad
<NeT_DeMoN_> Seveas, alright, thank you
<NeT_DeMoN_> yeah, the owner logged on 30 minutes after and told me how to stop them
<NeT_DeMoN_> all it does is have a box pop opne
<NeT_DeMoN_> the text inside was just funny business
<NeT_DeMoN_> because shes a white-hat
<Seveas> NeT_DeMoN_, is there anything else you want to discuss?
<NeT_DeMoN_> not really unless yall want to discuss something with me
<Seveas> then I have to ask you to leave, this channel is not for idling
<NeT_DeMoN_> alright
<NeT_DeMoN_> have a good day
<Pici> ...
<ompaul> it was a waring
<ompaul> warn even
<Seveas> nixternal, w.t.f.!
<nixternal> what?
<Seveas> blog
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> that is our Community Manager
<Seveas> seriously wtf
<nixternal> he is going to kill me for that one
<Seveas> I guess so :)
<nixternal> we were at Penguicon in Troy, Michigan this week
<nixternal> and the Tron Guy if you ever seen him was dressed up and stuff, and Jono loved it...so I just gimped in Jono's head on the Tron Guys body :)
 * pleia2 laughs
<nixternal> Tron Guy and Jono is about all I remember from Penguicon....way to much free alcohol
<jussi01> @btlogin
<PriceChild> Pici: mib_ is the default for it
<Pici> PriceChild: I know!
<PriceChild> and its only recently been exempted again recently
<PriceChild> ish
<PriceChild> so people are just finding about it
<PriceChild> and also... http://www.bridgebuilder-game.com/ is tres fun
<ompaul> rZog|NA, how can we help you ?
<ompaul> AfterDeath, how can we help you 
<Myrtti> errr
<ompaul> errrrr 
<ompaul> ?
<ompaul> ahh ad
<ompaul> Myrtti, was that it?
<Myrtti> just wonderign
<ompaul> I have a long memory it was in the bad part at this stage
<ompaul> I'll invite him back if that works
<jussio1> Daviey: Ill be in the next game...
<Daviey> cool
<PriceChild> fyi forums are under for upgrades, its planned will be back in about an hour (for when people start complaining in #ubuntu)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-22
<Myrtti> good night kids
<Pici> byebye
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<wobblywu> hi
<Seeker`> hi
<Seeker`> wobblywu: how can we help you?
<wobblywu> I was wondering a thing or two about the way mneptok just handled a situation in ubuntu-offtopic
<wobblywu> more specifically, I was wondering if that was a whim of mneptok or the default way of handling such situations these days
<wobblywu> it seemed overly hostile
<wobblywu> I hate to be a tattletale, but mneptok isn't responding to me in either offtopic or PM :)
<Seeker`> how long ago?
<wobblywu> few minutes, one sec
<wobblywu> between 34 and 44 minutes of the previous hour (currently 01 of the new hour)
<wobblywu> 3:34-3:44 (am) GMT
<tonyyarusso> wobblywu: Looks like a remove would be the appropriate action there, with an !o4o > and !coc > on rejoin.
<tonyyarusso> (or in /msg)
<wobblywu> tonyyarusso, a remove?
<wobblywu> tonyyarusso, what for?
<Seeker`> I dont think he overreacted
<Seeker`> wobblywu: He posted some pretty unsuitable content
<tonyyarusso> wobblywu: The link.
<wobblywu> he pasted a url he was not aware was not allowed
<wobblywu> it's quite common to paste urls like that in -offtopic channels
<wobblywu> we don't quite appreciate it, but he didn't know that at the time (being new, as he said)
<Seeker`> that doesn't make it right
<tonyyarusso> wobblywu: /msg ubotu o4o is in the channel topic.  Not reading the topic is not an excuse for being completely inappropriate.
<wobblywu> msg ubotu o4o is in the topic without context
<wobblywu> most newcomers won't know what o4o stands for
<tonyyarusso> ubotu tells them.....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tells them..... - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wobblywu> and surely you don't expect newcomers to click and type everything said in the topic?
<tonyyarusso> remove says "that's not welcome here, for reals" - if it's done again a ban can be expected.
<wobblywu> i can entirely understand someone reading the topic and not typing /msg ubotu o4o. I probably wouldn't either.
<tonyyarusso> Yes, actually we do.
<wobblywu> that's quite unreasonable
<wobblywu> surely the preferred method of handling is not an immediate removal of newcomers upon rule breaking? he was not aware of the rule, I made the rule clear to him in jest
<tonyyarusso> Or, alternatively, ASK what the guidelines are when entering, especially if you plan on posting something that any reasonably person would realize was offensive.
<wobblywu> mneptok felt it was necessary to repeat it was not allowed in a more hostile way
<tonyyarusso> depends on the rule.
<tonyyarusso> Mild things can be more like "hey dude, uncool", but that was pretty far over the line of appropriateness.
<wobblywu> simply put, had mneptok not taken part of the situation the user would now still be in the channel but would know not to paste those links in there
<wobblywu> of/in
<Seeker`> wobblywu: In response to your original point, it is a pretty standard way of dealing with a situation like that, and I reckon that some people might have actually banned him straight away
<wobblywu> Seeker`, which is quite unreasonable
<wobblywu> i'm sure an official complaint from me in here won't do any good, but if it does, may it be noted :)
<tonyyarusso> wobblywu: actually, remove is pretty standard freenode-wide practice.  Specifics vary, of course, but from the context here that looks like it would be pretty in line with the network recommendations.
<tonyyarusso> Of course, there are always other networks if you'd like an environment more open to things like that.
<wobblywu> tonyyarusso, I really doubt that, to be honest
<wobblywu> considering we're talking about the offtopic channel here
<wobblywu> an immediate removal would be nothing less than expected in #ubuntu, but this is supposed to be the more laidback channel
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu-offtopic is not #defocus.  We have standards, and users are expected to a) find out what they are, b) follow them, c) help ensure others do the same.
<wobblywu> I know what they are, I followed them, and I made clear to the user what they were
<wobblywu> the user found out that way, then decided to follow them
<wobblywu> mneptok came in, threatened the user, the user parted
<wobblywu> please don't think this is just the specific user i'm complaining about
<tonyyarusso> I don't see a threat.
<wobblywu> it's rather a more often seen way of handling by ops that are hardly ever active in the main channel to begin with
<wobblywu> I consider "Froto: and i would have banned you rather than merely warning you." a subtle threat, although one could argue otherwise
<tonyyarusso> What relevance does which channels users spend most of their time in have?
<wobblywu> I also hope mneptok doesn't think i'm trying to single him out, as this isn't that big a deal in itself
<tonyyarusso> eh, that's more of an explanation than a threat.
<wobblywu> tonyyarusso, quite a lot of relevance really
<tonyyarusso> not that I see
<wobblywu> the more time one spends in a channel, the more acquainted one will be with the flow of the channel
<tonyyarusso> I'm sure everyone is plenty acquanted with #ubuntu...
<wobblywu> i'm using flow in lack of a better word :)
<wobblywu> i'm referring to #ubuntu-offtopic here, of course
<tonyyarusso> Well he seems to have been talking in there off and on (probably between calls) for the last 6 hours today.
<Seeker`> all of the ops here have a pretty similar idea of what is sensible behaviour in an #ubuntu channel, no matter what channels they spend time it
<Seeker`> if someone posted that in a channel I was an op in, I would have at least removed them
<wobblywu> Seeker`, my point here is that #ubuntu-offtopic does obviously require a different approach than most other #ubuntu channels
<Seeker`> it may do, but there is a still a limit, and when someone goes over that limit, action is taken
<wobblywu> i'd hate to get into a quarrel regarding the strict following of !o4o again, as I already did that yesterday
<tonyyarusso> Yes, but anything looser than this approach makes the channel terrible.  We know from experience.
<wobblywu> experience is a lousy counselor
<wobblywu> (I know that from experience)
<tonyyarusso> If you'd prefer a different approach, perhaps #defocus would better fit what you're looking for in an offtopic channel.  We don't want to ever have something like that in Ubuntu namespace, however, so that isn't going to happen.
<wobblywu> tonyyarusso, what are you implying here?
<tonyyarusso> wobblywu: I'm not implying - I'm stating.
<wobblywu> can't one do both? :P
<wobblywu> i'm not saying we should let -offtopic go down the drain, nor am I saying links like that are ever appropriate for -offtopic
<wobblywu> i'm saying I find it overly hostile in the way certain ops tend to react on users (especially new users) in -offtopic (not talking about any other ubuntu channel)
<wobblywu> and my grammar is horrible tonight
<tonyyarusso> Please present a counterproposal then, rather than just expressing distaste for the current state of affairs.  (Chances are it's been tried, unsuccessfully.)
<wobblywu> let's just call it stream of consciousness writing, so I can get away with it
<wobblywu> i've presented a counterproposal yesterday
<wobblywu> tonyyarusso, had mneptok not responded at all, I wouldn't be in here right now
<wobblywu> so, there's my counterproposal
<tonyyarusso> We've already covered that no response is unacceptable as an alternative.
<wobblywu> how is that no response?
<wobblywu> I responded to the user
<wobblywu> had mneptok given my response I wouldn't be here either
<wobblywu> no need to tell the users they'll be banned next time they do it, just tell them it's not appreciated in the channel
<wobblywu> they're either newcomers or regulars, newcomers aren't aware of the rules and should be told the rules without force, and regulars already know the rules so should be dealt with accordingly
<Seeker`> wobblywu: but if they will be banned next time they do it, why hide it from them?
<Seeker`> wobblywu: how do you tell the difference between a newcomer and a regular with a different nickname?
<wobblywu> Seeker`, because they would have had a chance of redeeming themselves rationally, without losing their face or feeling threatened
<Seeker`> but then they will be shocked that they are banned, and demand that they be given a warning first
<wobblywu> Seeker`, the difference is generally told by IP, identd, nickname, behaviour
<wobblywu> Seeker`, oh but I do think that
<wobblywu> textual warning first, kick second, kickban third
<wobblywu> one should be lenient on new users, some sort of three strikes before the rules count thing
<Seeker`> identd and nickname are both easily changed
<tonyyarusso> s/kick/remove/
<wobblywu> the combination of IP, identd, nickname and behaviour rarely changes :)
<wobblywu> tonyyarusso, right
<wobblywu> silly freenodians, remove ;P
<Seeker`> there are currently at least 5 different IPs that I could connect from at the moment, none of which are in any way related to each other
<wobblywu> Seeker`, were you to come in on 5 different IPs pasting rickroll youtube links each time, it'd be somewhat of a hint
<tonyyarusso> wobblywu: You have some point there, but it's _really_ hard to keep track of how new every user is when you have between 100 and 1700 users in each channel, and are in 20-80 channels.
 * Hobbsee waves to wobblywu
<tonyyarusso> Wish I had those skillz, but I couldn't even remember to change the backup tape on Thursday ... :(
<wobblywu> tonyyarusso, I asked the user whether he was new, he said yes. I pointed out the CoC to the user, and told the user the content was not appropriate for the channel. The user complied.
<Seeker`> wobblywu: but if I were to come back each time and break slightly different rules...?
<wobblywu> Seeker`, then they would need to find a better way of entertaining themselves
<Seeker`> wobblywu: My point is that people who "enjoy" trolling do use the "i'm new" excuse, and it is possible to appear the same as a new user
<wobblywu> Seeker`, are you really suggesting we should just remove on every offense in case they're secret clones?
<tonyyarusso> wobblywu: It might have been more "discrete" had mneptok put the warning in a PM, but Seeker` has a point about them needing to be aware of the consequences, so they don't complain about them when they come on an "I didn't know" basis.
<wobblywu> hi Hobbsee :)
<wobblywu> tonyyarusso, had the warning been in PM it would've been entirely different as well
<tonyyarusso> However, that's getting into pretty minor points, and not really all that important in the grand scheme of things.
<Seeker`> no, i'm suggesting that the response should be appropriate to the "infringement" of the rules
<Hobbsee> wobblywu: btw, there was no indication that the experiment had continued indefintely.
<wobblywu> in the grand scheme of things this user left offended, where he wasn't before mneptok meddled
<wobblywu> Hobbsee, I know :)
<Hobbsee> wobblywu: only the ops there knew about the proposed change
<wobblywu> Hobbsee, merely trying to figure out where we stand right now (before any experiment)
<Hobbsee> wobblywu: you're effectively blaming them for stuff they didnt' know about, which isn't overly helpful.
<wobblywu> Hobbsee, oh definitely not, i'm wondering whether there would not have been a better method in general
 * elky_work remembers sayign something about unplanned changes
<Hobbsee> wobblywu: probably, and i'd expect so, but please, not around release.
 * elky_work notes that this is proof of her concern
<wobblywu> telling off a user, new or not, is rarely the best method (unless it's a final warning)
<wobblywu> in the main channel, that is
<Hobbsee> wobblywu: the attention will be on #ubuntu, not on -offtopic
<wobblywu> Hobbsee, oh release _is_ coming up, isn't it? :]
<wobblywu> 2 days in the cool timezones
<Hobbsee> so making mass changes in there right now probably isn't appropriate
<Hobbsee> yeah.  and may envy be significantly changed before it does!
<wobblywu> Hobbsee, the linux kernel too please!
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: are you involved in the release this time?
<wobblywu> the bug that made me drop gutsy is still in there ;(
<Hobbsee> wobblywu: that being said, a proposed list of changes to the irc mailing list, so everyone's on the same page, and so people can all be aware, and discuss the proposed changes, would be a good idea.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: er, yes.  a bit.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I can never keep track of which release/people/roles are which.
<Hobbsee> hehe
 * Seeker` goes to bed, it being 4:30 am in sensible time zones
 * Hobbsee has many hats.
<wobblywu> ohh, a new forum alongside a new release
 * tonyyarusso nicknames Hobbsee Bartholomew
<wobblywu> already have a thing to nitpick, links aren't obvious anymore ;(
<tonyyarusso> (sp?)
<wobblywu> bartholomew I believe, so it seems right
<wobblywu> anyway, Hobbsee, you make a fair point
<Hobbsee> wobblywu: :)
<wobblywu> I do hope this doesn't become a regular thing for me though, I just left two other IRC networks because I was getting too involved :P
<Hobbsee> wobblywu: obviously, it's very important for all irc ops to actually know about the proposed changes, and to have a say in them.
<wobblywu> but I do hope some action is taken soon regarding this issue, even if it's just a discussion leading to a "we won't change anything" outcome
<Hobbsee> wobblywu: deal with it a few days after release, please.
<wobblywu> will do
<Hobbsee> wobblywu: everyone's watching #ubuntu and such - that's the priority
<elky_work> wobblywu, a time span greater than 40hrs would be good kthx
<wobblywu> elky_work, :P
<wobblywu> I really wasn't responding because of the discussion of yesterday, though
<wobblywu> I didn't expect that to have gone out priority mail to all the ops :P
<wobblywu> I just thought it was a valid point to make, as this specific issue allowed for more subtleties... and I was out of Frasier episodes to watch, anyway
<wobblywu> but alright, i'm all nagged out for a day
<tonyyarusso> hehe, okay :)
<elky_work> we aren't something to use for entertainment. it's a waste of our time
<wobblywu> thanks Seeker`, tonyyarusso, (Hobbsee, elky_work)
<wobblywu> elky_work, oh do catch some jest ;P
<Hobbsee> wobblywu: indeed.
<Hobbsee> cya
<elky_work> wobblywu, it's so fun to be used for entertainment. makes us feel so great and makes it so freaking easy to keep up with everything else going on. yes. so funny. ever so funny. ha. ha.
<zenwhen> I think the guy was joking...
<elky_work> zenwhen, that does not make either funny or appropriate. i can joke about lots of nasty and inappropriate things.
<elky_work> the 'joke' part does not negate the 'nasty' or the 'inappropriate' parts
<Hobbsee> a thought occurs to me.
<Hobbsee> i think i've found the new recruit ground
<jussio1> Hobbsee: pray tell...
<Hobbsee> jussio1: it's here
<Hobbsee> i really don't think we should keep logging this channel
<jussio1> hrmmm
<Hobbsee>  ah well.  if they want to take the people who can't behave in our channels, then all power to them - as long as they don't decide to attack the main channels
<Myrtti> I think the channel should be logged, but the logs should be made public after each irc/cc council meet, or per request
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: yeah, mass delayed logs, etc
<jussi01> Hobbsee: so its now official. :/
<Hobbsee> jussi01: indeed.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: echan,btw
<jussi01> Hobbsee: what?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: wrong channel?
<jussi01> oh yeah
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: can we get the alternate (or both) contacts of #kubuntu changed to be the IRC council please?
<Hobbsee> tia.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: how come?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: because i'm the current contact, and im' asking you to?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: also because i'm stepping down in kubuntuland.
<PriceChild> no you're the current alternate
<PriceChild> who is haggai?
<rodserling> happy earth day, ops
<jpatrick> PriceChild: old, old Kubuntu dev from _years_ ago
<PriceChild> do anything these days?
<PriceChild> he is online atm?
<jpatrick> PriceChild: he was with Riddell at the start of Kubuntu and kinda went off after Hoary (by what I've read), doesn't do anything from what I've seen my time on the time
<jpatrick> team* - last time
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: a very old kubuntu guy - and that's what i meant
<Hobbsee> not seen him active in ages
<PriceChild> not responding to PMs?
<Hobbsee> nope
<jpatrick> he's just MIA, or just in in action anymore
<jpatrick> not in*
 * jpatrick watches hzu in #u
<ikonia> so board of !hardy in #ubuntu....roll on 24th
<Hobbsee> that envy factoid needs updating, too
<PriceChild> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Seeker`> I cant wait for II
<PriceChild> !no hardy is <reply> 9Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<PriceChild> grr
<Seeker`> bored of hardy already :P
<PriceChild> !no hardy is <reply> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<ikonia> Seeker`: bored of !hardy
<ikonia> there's another one now
<ikonia> where are my razord blades.......
<elkbuntu> ikonia, because you have a beard?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, btw did you get that stuff i asked you for?
<nalioth> why would he need a razor for his bear ?
<ikonia> my beard is gone
<ikonia> I wanted to slit my throat
<ikonia> elkbuntu: check your pm
<PriceChild> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<elkbuntu> because suicide is a nasty subject to talk about
 * PriceChild hides
<elkbuntu> ikonia, if you responded to my work nickin the past 5 hours, i didnt see it
<ikonia> agreed
<PriceChild> All ops are bound within the guidelines of ubuntu channels, which require no discussion on suicide.... I don't care how bad it gets you're not getting out of it now!!
<elkbuntu> haha
<ikonia> elkbuntu: no problem, I'm on a clients sit this week so will give it attention when I get home
<Pici> :P
<ikonia> s/sit/site
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: oh, damn.
<nalioth> well, don't shave any bears
<elkbuntu> ikonia, sure, my email address is on my launchpad page too, if that's easier
<PriceChild> I saw a bear once
<ikonia> thats fine, I've already got you
 * nalioth ate a bear once
<PriceChild> It was a saturday.
 * Pici can't wait for #ubuntu+1 to close
<ikonia> Pici: I'm begging for it
<ikonia> h-a-r-d-y keys are worn out
<jpatrick> p-a-r-t-y
<ikonia> PriceChild: has something changed with the forum in the last 24 hours ?
<PriceChild> ikonia: we upgraded to vB 3.7
<PriceChild> Old theme was incompatible, ubuntu-geek rewrote one from scratch I htink.
<ikonia> is the layout supposed to be the current layout or is it going back to the older interface ?
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> you pre-mpted
<ikonia> e
<PriceChild> He doesn't like the old messiness needed to replicate ubuntu.com
<elkbuntu> im seeing a pixel glitch along the right border
<ikonia> the new layout is killing me
<PriceChild> I don't...?
<elkbuntu> about 2cm from the top
<elkbuntu> more like 1.5cm
<PriceChild> what browser?
<PriceChild> Could you screenshot then post it in forum feedback and help?
<elkbuntu> will do later
<elkbuntu> need to get back to cooking stuff to freeze for dinner party on saturday
<nalioth> dinner party?
 * nalioth didn't get an invitation  :(
<ikonia> she is having a hardy launch party
<ikonia> did you not get the invite
<Pici> :(
 * Seeker` can see the same glitch (I think)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Do you want me to post it on the forums?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, the top corner has like a 1px indent?
<elkbuntu> and no, it's not a launch party, it's my housewarming and just coincides
<Pici> riight
<Seeker`> http://people.bath.ac.uk/cjo20/Screenshot.png
<PriceChild> Seeker`: what browser?
<Seeker`> Firefox
<Seeker`> just checking the version
<Seeker`> 2.0.0.13
<Pici> Hm, Mine looks fine on the FF3 nightly on Windows.
<Seeker`> I'm running @ 1680x1050
<Pici> And still looks fine if I do some zooming or text zooming
<PriceChild> its tested on ff3 b5 and ie7 afaik
<Seeker`> it should probably also be tested on the current stable firefox too
<ikonia> just looked on ie7 can't see a problem
<Seeker`> ikonia: what resolution are you running at?
<ikonia> 1280x800
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: what about you?
<Pici> Mine looks fine in FF3 even if I expand the window to 2048x768
<Seeker`> hmm
<Pici> Mind you, I dont have FF2 around to test with
<ikonia> Hmmm look in the server OS forum, can you only see 5 threads ?
<Seeker`> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339
<Seeker`> ?
<Seeker`> I can only see 5 threads on that page
<ikonia> there is something wrong with that subforum
<Pici> Showing threads 1 to 5 of 5
<ikonia> looks like they have all been removed/archived until 5 threads
<ikonia> they all seem to show 5 threads except for beginners thread
<Seeker`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4761308#post4761308
<ikonia> Seeker`: nice one, thank you
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, yes, widescreen, i think 1280x800
<elkbuntu> and i'm still using ff2
<Ogi> hi all
<Seeker`> hi
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<Ogi> sorry but it's not this chat what i wanted to enter ;p i do not know what is IRC??
<Ogi> see ya
<Gary> maybe he wanted #ubuntu-oops
<elkbuntu> he can quit channels quite speedy for someone who doesnt know irc too
<elkbuntu> he may have got forwarded to here too, his realname is 'java user'
<jussio1> PriceChild: Ping
<Pici> jrib: Thanks, I stupidly assumed that unknownamerican would stop the offtopicness after my last warning
<jrib> I have him in a pm now
<jrib> and now he's gone...
<elkbuntu> yay, discussions about religion lead to spamming of troll channels :( whose bright idea was this again?
<PriceChild> jussio1: pong
<Seeker`> what was the experiment that guy mentioned last night?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: relaxing #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seeker`> that does'nt sound like a great idea :P
<Pici> Self moderating
<Seeker`> hmm, but self moderation only works if the majority agree on what is "sensible"
<Seeker`> I reckon that it would break down as soon as a "significant minority" decide to start trolling
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: they moderate it more than we do
<ubotu> Lamego called the ops in #ubuntu (THE-HARDY-HERON all day off-topic)
<Pici> .
<ubotu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> hm
<Pici> ban.pl didnt work too well there.
<PriceChild> ban not needed really
<Pici> PriceChild: I already removed him once.
<Pici> That was not the first warning for him
<Pici> Anyway, you're probably right
<PriceChild> 10 minute quiets and they get bored
<PriceChild> if its really necessary
<jussio1> !staff | [19:12:57] <_Babygirl_> Merhaba Benle Dürüstce ArkadaþlýkEtmek Ýstiyorsan Arkadaþ Olmak Ýstersen €€€kelel€kell seldaist33@
<Dave2> They're gone, thanks
<jussio1> great :)
<Dave2> (and the rest of 'em, too)
<jussio1> you guys work quick. that came like 30 seconds before, if that. 
<jussi01> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<jussio1> hrm, does the bot not like this nick? :/
<jussio1> !test
<PriceChild> do a different factoid
<Pici> jussio1: it wont do it if you asked the same thing a moment ago: spam protection
<jussio1> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jussio1> curious, why didnt it like my staff one then?
<Pici> jussio1: Probably some of the characters in there
<PriceChild> unicode probably
<jussio1> ahhh, yes, of course
<PriceChild> !hardy | ü
<PriceChild> !hardy | u
<ubotu> ü: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<ubotu> u: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<PriceChild> a different one then 8-)
<jussio1> aha, its the [] 
<jussio1> !test | [
<ubotu> [: Failed.
<jussio1> hrm
<Pici> !ping | [spam]
<ubotu> [spam]: ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
 * Pici shrugs, stops abusing the bot
<jussio1> it gave me this in pm: [19:18:42] <ubotu> Error: Missing "]".  You may want to quote your arguments with double quotes in order to prevent extra brackets from being evaluated as nested commands.
<PriceChild> !test | €
<ubotu> €: Failed.
<jussio1> curious... anyway. whatever. :)
<Pici> Exteris: How can we help you today?
<Exteris> Hi, i have a request: Could someone put a message on the mibbit irc page that people need to be patient in some channels, because in #ubuntu-nl for instance, they leave after 30 seconds or something.
<Exteris> 17 seconds after saying 'hi' actually :|
<Pici> Exteris: We don't administer Mibbit.
<Exteris> Pici, another method: PM from ubotu?
<Pici> Exteris: Perhaps asking in #mibbit would be a better option?
<Exteris> Pici, i mean the mibbit page integrated on the ubuntu website
<Pici> Exteris: We have that? /me looks
<Exteris> * Jovatov (i=53540002@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-95cc6984d717d838) has joined #ubuntu-nl
<Exteris> <Jovatov> Hey allemaal
<Exteris> * Jovatov has quit (Client Quit)
<Exteris> that happened within a minute, and we see a lot of mibbiters lately
<Pici> Exteris: Can you link me to the page?
<Exteris> sure i'll check
<Exteris> I've seen the page
<Pici> Exteris: Do you mean the page on ubuntu-nl.org ?
<Exteris> can't seem to find it this fast :P
<Exteris> that might be
<Pici> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/chat/ this ?
<Exteris> oh yes
<Exteris> that's something of our loco then
<Exteris> :|
<Pici> Yep
<Exteris> sorry to bother you
<Pici> No, its okay :)
<Pici> RaMuS: Hello, how can we help you today?
<RaMuS> sorry i didnt want to come here
<RaMuS> ^^
<RaMuS> wrong chan
<Exteris> Pici, you have a script/trigger for that? /helloandhelp :P
<Pici> Exteris: Nope, I just type it
<Exteris> Pici, </kidding>
<Pici> I: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> er, have that too
<Pici> Exteris: Anyway, is there anything else we could help you with today?
<Exteris> Pici, you just tried, but i was wrong :P (i'll leave now then)
<Exteris> oh 1 question
<Pici> Sure
<Exteris> does one of the admins of #ubuntu-nl have access to the chanserv join message for that channel?
<Exteris> and i mean ppl like profoX` etc
<Exteris> to add that the mibbiters entering need to be patient for at least some time, because this sucks :P
<Pici> Exteris: Probably only Seve-as or SW-AT
<Pici> Exteris: names changed so it doesnt ping them
<Pici> They both have level 30 in -nl
<Exteris> okay i'll ask them in -nl then
<Exteris> ciao
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Say, I remember that ubotu once (maybe still?) announced all bugs as they were reported in #ubuntu-bugs.  Is this code with the rest of the stuff on LP, or was it using RSS feeds?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: Its on lP
<tonyyarusso> Pici: ah, sweet.
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, it's announcing in #ubuntu-bugs-announce now
<Pici> tonyyarusso: And I dont think that the RSS feeds were implemented on LP when it was written
 * tonyyarusso should check out what the branch looks like lately, but doesn't want to learn how to use bzr on a Mac today
<tonyyarusso> Pici: good point
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: ah
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: how are you today?
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt bad.. trying to take it really slow
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks for asking
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: shipit =~ s/Gutsy \(7.10\)/Hardy \(8.04\)/
<Pici> failed indeed.
<Jack_Sparrow> I vote we forward paul to +1
<Pici> done and done
<Jack_Sparrow> Agreed..  thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> pici   Here is the pm from thatguy   <thatGuy_> you are being a real asshole
<PriceChild> 4h
<Pici> PriceChild: hm?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici, just for the logs..  <thatGuy_> you ban me after I've already found my answer.  I shouldn't be too upset, IRC is full of assholes.  You just happen to be one of them
<thatGuy_> how long am I banned from #ubuntu?
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: ^
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici
<Pici> yes
<thatGuy_> pici, well how long am I being forwarded to #ubuntu+1?
<Pici> thatGuy_: Is there a reason that you did not join #ubuntu+1 after being asked multiple times that your question was not suited for #ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I posted him PM's to me you can decide...  He has been nothing but rude and unattentive to our requests to go to the right channel
<Jack_Sparrow> his
<thatGuy_> I admit being rude after being unjustly banned.  brb
<Jack_Sparrow> Obviously he does not intend to obey the rules or listen... 
<thatGuy_> where is the rule saying I was join #ubuntu+1 for a general linux question?
<thatGuy_> . . . saying I must* join. . .
<Pici> thatGuy_: The 'rule' is that questions for the in-development version of Ubuntu (Hardy) are to be asked in #ubuntu+1 , not in #ubuntu, its in the channel topic and was mentioned many times to you
<thatGuy_> pici, I asked how to find what modules the kernel has loaded.  I fail to see how that is Hardy Heron related.  That was my reasoning for not joining #ubuntu+1
<thatGuy_> pici, the question was not "in-development version of Ubuntu" related
<thatGuy_> "The 'rule' is that questions for the in-development version of Ubuntu (Hardy). . ." 
<thatGuy_> ^^^ That directly does not apply to what I asked
<Pici> thatGuy_: Jack felt that since you were asking regarding ipw versus iwl 3945 that it was hardy related.
<Pici> thatGuy_: And it would have been answered quite quickly in #ubuntu+1 if you had asked
<Pici> thatGuy_: Anyway, I understand why you might be frustrated by this whole ordeal, but your response in PM was not appropriate at all.
<thatGuy_> I actually didn't ask anything regarding ipw versus ipl.  I simply wanted to know what drivers I had loaded
<thatGuy_> the ban was not appropriate at all
<thatGuy_> neither was my reaction.  If I had known of this channel at that join, I would have joined here immediately
<thatGuy_> at that time*
<thatGuy_> how long is the forward to #ubuntu+1?
<Pici> thatGuy_: Not long, Please take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and let me know when you are done
<thatGuy_> ok
<thatGuy_> I'm done reading it.  I've read http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct as well.  
<Pici> thatGuy_: Okay, I will go ahead and lift the ban, but please remember that we are only trying to help here.
<thatGuy_> pici, ok.  Thank you very much
<thatGuy_> pici, to clarify, should I go ahead and ask every question I have in #ubuntu+1 (at least until Thursday or I do an upgrade)?
<Pici> thatGuy_: If its a hardy related question then it belongs in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> uh oh
<Pici> thatGuy_: anything else we can help you with?
<thatGuy_> pici, my judgement on that appears to not be in accordance with the operators.....
<thatGuy_> I don't expect that will be another problem though.  I don't believe I need any more help
<Pici> thatGuy_: Well, if you do return, we'll be welcome to help you out as long as the guidelines are remembered.
<thatGuy_> Pici: Sounds good.  I think I'm done here.  
<thatGuy_> see you in #ubuntu.  bye
<Seveas> !ping
<Pici> Seveas: Dead.
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> power cycling
<Pici> jussio1: Is ubot5 yours?
<Pici> jussio1: If so, there is a supybot option to turn off it complainging when x is not a valid command.
<Pici> complanigingingnng
<Seveas> ubotu is on his way back
<ompaul> be afraid?
 * Seveas needs new colo
<Pici> I unmuted ubot5 in #ubuntu, it probably need to be re-muted when ubotu regains consciousness 
<Odd-rationale> Hello! Just a suggestion. Could you add that the forums is down in the #ubuntu topic? That would help until it is back up and running. Thanks!
<Odd-rationale> nvm. it is up now...
<Pici> ikonia: Thanks
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> didn't notice you awake
<ikonia> although I think you may have to step in now
<Pici> ikonia: I'm not even really here, just got a language notification
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> well "he wants girls now"
<ikonia> so your up
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-23
<elky_work> who whants what?
<ubot3`> In #ubuntu-us-ky, etank said: !forget night
<mneptok> FYI:
<mneptok> 21:36 < DrDerek> I found a picture of SNuxoll when he heard the news I was with his mom the other night.
<Pici> ...
<mneptok> 21:48 [msg(DrDerek)] your next "mom" comment is a permanent ban
<mneptok> 21:49 [DrDerek(n=DrDerek@24-113-52-159.wavecable.com)] all right.
<mneptok> 21:49 [msg(DrDerek)] do you really need to be told thgat such stuff is unsuitable for -offtopic?
<mneptok> 21:49 [msg(DrDerek)] you've been around long enough to have read the CoC. please follow it.
<mneptok> 21:49 [DrDerek(n=DrDerek@24-113-52-159.wavecable.com)] no, I dunno, just SNuxoll and I been messing around.
<mneptok> 21:50 [DrDerek(n=DrDerek@24-113-52-159.wavecable.com)] But I got you.
<mneptok> DrDerek is now on his last notice.
<Pici> agreed
<Pici> I need to take a break from babysitting #ubuntu or I'm going to go crazy
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici, Take a break, I will watch things while you enjoy life a bit
<Jack_Sparrow> See you in an hour or so?
<Pici> Maybe
<Hobbsee> mneptok: he should already have been on his last notice.  he's kagar.
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i either do not know or do not remember that nick
<Hobbsee> mneptok: look it up in the bantracker
<tonyyarusso> crazy.  #ubuntu is < 1200
<Seveas> the awkward silence before the hurricane hits 
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<nickrud> took a couple days off. Trying to catch my breath
<nickrud> metabot?
<Hobbsee> no one's fixed pidgin for the default port.
<tonyyarusso> :(
<Hobbsee> then again, it doesn't seem to do a default channel
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Locky> !staff
<elky_work> heh
<Hobbsee> where are the staff?
<elky_work> Hobbsee, either absent or /away
<Hobbsee> elky_work: i thought they found more people, so shouldn't ahve that problem.
<elky_work> you're assuming that they found the right people
<Hobbsee> elky_work: ubuntu+1 banlist is full.
<elky_work> Hobbsee, i'm not even in there
<elky_work> well. home is, but not here
<Hobbsee> guys, can you clear up your +1 bans please?
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Pici> Hiyas!
<jussio1> hey Tm_T
<ikonia> Pici: looks like the PPC factois is wrong
<ikonia> Pici: website says 6.06 is supported, not edgy 
<Pici> ikonia: Where on the wiki? It says 6.10 under the "Is Ubuntu supported on PowerPC?" heading
<ikonia> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<ikonia> The PowerPC platform of computers is not supported by the newest versions of Ubuntu. However Ubuntu 6.06 is still supported and available for your machine
<nalioth> official builds are not available for powerpc, but community builds are
<thoreauputic> feisty is still supported on ppc I think, also
<thoreauputic> until October :|
<ikonia> ubuntu.com suggests only 6.06
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i think feisty support ended some time ago
<thoreauputic> nalioth: shouldn't have - 7.04 is supported until 8.10 is it not?
<ikonia> not on ppc
<ikonia> ppc become community support so I don't think ubuntu every picked up 7.04 ?
<thoreauputic> still seeing updates for feisty on ppc here
<nalioth> thoreauputic: from the community, not canonical
<ikonia> does the community manage those repos now though ?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: perhaps so
<nalioth> thoreauputic: there is no doubt of it.
<thoreauputic> the latest ppc hardy desktop iso doesn't actually boot here - or perhaps it would if I used init=/bin/sh or something
<nalioth> thoreauputic: powerpc support officially ended with edgy
<ikonia> nalioth: maybe an updated on the website rather than the factoid is needed
<thoreauputic> nalioth: Yes, I know. I was thinking that the builds were still cranking out ppc versions of canonical supported stuff, but you are no doubt right
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic: ppc will get all of the updates that i386 and amd64 get..
<ikonia> Fujitsu: but from who ?
<Fujitsu> Just it won't block releases, nor get commercial support.
<Fujitsu> From whoever performs the updates.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: that's what I have been seeing
<nalioth> ikonia: the community
<Fujitsu> nalioth: No, from whoever performs the updates.
<ikonia> so canonical will still package ppc updates and release them but "your on your own"
<thoreauputic> nalioth: For a moment I thought my brain had short-circuited ;)
<Fujitsu> ikonia: ppc builds of everything are automatically attempted. Nobody has to intervene.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: You are involved with mplayer - am I right?
<ikonia> Fujitsu: perfect, thank you 
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic: Unfortunately.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: heh
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: do you happen to know if the PPC bugs have been sorted out? I rolled my own here, but the packaged version had a problem with my iBook
<thoreauputic> ie. mplayer 
<nalioth> thoreauputic: mplayer will always need to be locally compiled for ppc
<Fujitsu> The lack of altivec, or something different?
<Fujitsu> nalioth: Why?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: umm.... I don't think so
<nalioth> thoreauputic: not sure what "bugs" you're talking about, but the standard ubuntu build is missing lots of codecs due to licensing
<Fujitsu> `lots'?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: not the issue I'm talking about
<Fujitsu> I must be missing those darn configure flags.
<Fujitsu> Because I don't see much disabled.
<Fujitsu> And I maintain the thing.
<thoreauputic> nalioth: and mplayer plays practically anything using ffmpeg
<thoreauputic> nalioth: as evidenced by my live CD (INX) which happily plays windows media and real media without all those evile w32codecs
<Fujitsu> nalioth: Licensing isn't an issue at all any more - patents are in some circumstances, which is why we have it in multiverse.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: indeed, the x86 version plays pretty much anything I've been able to find...
<Amaranth> Fujitsu: I thought it still disabled some encoders for mencoder
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic: The only arch-specific configure flags are for CPU detection.
<Fujitsu> And svgalib, I guess.
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: Hmm, possibly one or two.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: right, the bug was to do with altivec and cpu detection IIRC
<Fujitsu> Yes, that's a hardy one.
<Fujitsu> *hard
<Amaranth> mplayer requires altivec
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: I recall benh had a fix ( this was ages ago)
<Fujitsu> Particularly as I don't have a PPC machine at all.
<Amaranth> g3 is pre-2000, isn't it?
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: Not if I disable altivec.
<Amaranth> Fujitsu: then my g4 loses accelerated yuv->rgb conversion
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: It's *meant* to be able to autodetect it, IIRC>
<Fujitsu> But fails miserably.
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: the problem appears to be that mplayer wants to ID the cpu at runtime. Rolling your own seems to get around the issue on ppc
<Fujitsu> But your statement about mplayer requiring Altivec is false.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: Am I right in thinking that a separately built ppc deb of mplayer made on a G4 iBook would not beincluded in the repos even if it were offered?
<thoreauputic> ..sorry I know this isn't the dev channel...
<Fujitsu> That is one of the more evil suggestions I've seen recently.
<Fujitsu> We do not do binary uploads.
<thoreauputic> heheh
<Fujitsu> That is a bad idea.
<thoreauputic> no no that's not what I meamt
<thoreauputic> I meant a proper deb with source etc
<Fujitsu> deb with source is an oxymoron.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: are you deliberately being pedantic? I mean: source code + dsc + debian stuff as correct + binary deb
<thoreauputic> :|
<Fujitsu> We don't do binary uploads.
<Fujitsu> All binaries are built on the buildds, or nowhere at all.l
<thoreauputic> OK so what you object to is the inclusion of the binary - all the source has to be identical, is that correct?
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: OK I see - fair enough
<Fujitsu> No, I don't object to it: policy (both social and technical) forbids it.
<ikonia> please please please release hardy now
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: so such a build would have to be in a separate repo - sort of like Christian Marillat's repos. right?
<Pici> ikonia: I was JUST typing something to that effect
<Fujitsu> Yes. And that would get you looked on badly.
<Fujitsu> Best to fix the Ubuntu package.
<Fujitsu> Get the Altivec detection working.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: Agreed
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: I personally don't have the expertise to do that, unfortunately
<Fujitsu> Have you tried Hardy?
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: I'm running hardy, but not on pppc yet
<Fujitsu> Although labelled as a second release candidate, MPlayer 1.0rc2 has huge changes.
<Fujitsu> Enough to warrant a major version bump, really.
<Fujitsu> So it might be fixed.
<thoreauputic> interesting
<Fujitsu> But you never know what those strange, strange mplayer undevelopers are doing.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: heheh - I know what you mean :)
<Fujitsu> They take a year between release candidates and rewrite half the build system and rearrange all of the libraries. Makes so much sense.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: in spite of that, they've managed to produce a rather impressive piece of software. They even seem to be *slightly* less arrogant than they were a few years ago ;-)
<Fujitsu> They still maintain that ffmpeg doesn't need releases.
<Fujitsu> Nor a stable ABI.
<Fujitsu> *API
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: so basically, it's a nightmare maintaining it, right?
<Fujitsu> Pretty much.
<Fujitsu> And the frequent security updates don't help.
<Fujitsu> And it has about as many dependencies as anything can have.
<thoreauputic> I get the impression they  want it to do *everything* including putting the cat out and washing the dishes
<Fujitsu> That's a bit of a conservative estimate of their problem domain.
<thoreauputic> :D
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: well, just for the record, in case you thought I was complaining - you are doing a good job with mplayer on the supported archs :) So thanks...
<Fujitsu> Some people don't care about other archs - it only build on i386 and amd64 after somebody else made a change.
<nalioth> powerpc has always been the red-headed-stepchild, anyway
<Fujitsu> And then there's hppa. And ia64.
<thoreauputic> I noticed that Debian Sid has mplayer in main - did Debian strip out patent-encumbred stuff to do that?
<Pici> Could we please clear some bans out of #ubuntu+1
<Fujitsu> Pici: Bah, it'll be closed in 24 hours.
<Pici> 24 long hours
<Pici> I can't even mute a flooding user because the ban list is full
<Fujitsu> They'll be longer if more people are let in.
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<nalioth> Pici: use /remove
<Pici> nalioth: I did
 * nalioth thinks we are using the banstick FAR TOO MUCH for teh stupidest stuff
<Pici> It was going to be a  mute until they stopped pasting
<nalioth> a /remove stops pasting
<Pici> Indeed.
<nalioth> most pastes are accidential or out of ignorance
<nalioth> a /remove and a !tell so-n-so about pastebin usually suffices
<Pici> Yep, that would have worked tooo
<nalioth> we have gotten far away from what Ubuntu stands for
<Pici> nalioth: I only would have kept the mute on until the user stopped the paste, while also giving them the !paste factoid.  I don't really see a difference between doing that and removing them from the channel with the same message.
<Pici> Enlighten me if there is a difference.
<nalioth> a /remove doesn't take up a ban slot.  a /remove doen'st require any more action on your part.  what if the person pasted something extraordinarilly long? what if the person pasted something extraordinarilly short?
<thoreauputic> Pici: I think nalioth's observation was meant generally, not directed at you
<nalioth> a /remove allows them to come back on their initiative, not anyone elses
<nalioth> i can understnad if this was efnet or somwehere w/o the services freenode offers
<Pici> nalioth: Makes sense, I'll try to do that from now on then :)
<Pici> Oh, I already have /paste aliased to do just that /me smacks his forehead
<thoreauputic> the only down side I can see is that the /remove needs to be immediate, so the !tell foo about paste is only seen if the user rejoins?
<nalioth> !tell thoreauputic about paste
<Pici> thoreauputic: No, tell foo about stuff sends a pm
<thoreauputic> ah of course... OK my mistake
<ubotu> In ubotu, Mimi said: When is hardy going to  be released?
<Pici> ....
<PriceChild> haha
<Fujitsu> Is publishing pool URLs a capital offense yet?
<Hobbsee> likely
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: there's no indication that they're final, yet
<Fujitsu> I'm aware.
<Fujitsu> And the pool is even empty.
<Fujitsu> But people are still publishing URLs.. kill!
<Hobbsee> i presume that they'll only push to pool when they're sure they're done
<Fujitsu> Right, but then people will publish the URLs, and thousands of people will slow down the mirroring.
<Fujitsu> As well as publicising the release early.
<Fujitsu> Which is why they're in .pool in the first place.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeesh.  public channels and al...
 * PriceChild covers everyone's eyes
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: that being said, they don't hit .pool until they're known final, do they?
<Fujitsu> Not usually.
<Hobbsee> didn't think so
<popey> yay
<popey> message added to the .pool
<popey> that'll help a litle
<Pici> unless they link directly to the isos
<ikonia> could someone in #ubuntu+1 check why I parted ?
<ikonia> I've just noticed I left the channel without me meaning to 
<Pici> ikonia: connection reset by peer @ 17:42:11 (its 10:47:06 now)
<ikonia> Pici: thanks, thats odd, just one channel
<Pici> so, yesterday I suppose
<ikonia> not to worry, thank you 
<Seeker`> would it not be better to scp the files to each mirror, and keep the directory forbidden from the web?
<ikonia> block all hardy repos
<ikonia> please
<ikonia> until launch
<Pici> Lets turn off Freenode and until the release
<ikonia> even better
 * Hobbsee changes the topic
<Hobbsee> heh
<Seeker`> someone should put a file on the servers containing nothing but "Wait until it is ready" over and over, and call it  Ubuntu-8.04.iso
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Seeker`> or "This is where the iso would be if you waited until we released it"
<Seeker`> and then limit the upload speed to 20k/s, so it would take everyone hours to get
<Hobbsee> argh, no.
<Hobbsee> people are still testing it
<Hobbsee> and it's slow already.
<ikonia> Seeker`: that is genius !
<Seeker`> are the hardy final servers the same as all the other isos?
<ikonia> shouldn't be
<ikonia> oh servers
<ikonia> thought you meant images
<Pici> servers?
<Seeker`> there must be a wy of getting isos to the mirrors without having them publicly accessible to the web
<ikonia> change the permissions on them
<Pici> sneakernet
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: there isn't.
<Hobbsee> not really
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: why not?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: not unless you're going to whitelist all the IP's or something
<Seeker`> scp?
<Seeker`> each mirror sends an ssh key or something
<Seeker`> the files get scpd over, and dont have to go anywhere near the public facing  webserver
 * Hobbsee snorts
<Hobbsee> getting ssh access into canonical isn't esay.
<Seeker`> or canonical can scp over to the  mirrors
<Mez> Hobbsee, ssh access into canonical is easy. It's getting out that's hard (or so I've heard)
<Hobbsee> Mez: then why don't i have it?
<Mez> Hobbsee, I meant there are routes in if you have the credentials - but it's harder to get out ;)
<Hobbsee> Mez: sure, for loco machines and that.
<Hobbsee> Mez: i meant for core canonical ones
<Mez> Hobbsee, ssh'ing into them is probably easy (if you're within the internal network)
<Hobbsee> Mez: sure, it's just getting into chinstrap....
<jdong> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4771691#post4771691
<Mez> Hobbsee, sit outside the office and crack the Wireless wep key ? :P
<jdong> I've added a notice like that regarding pool URLs and Hardy
<Hobbsee> Mez: haha
<Mez> jdong, btw - grats on the vB upgrade ;)
<jdong> how's the policy here regarding such activities?
<jdong> Mez: it's certainly fun
<jdong> :D
<Mez> jdong, you have NO idea...
<jdong> Mez: load averages above 220 are SEXY
<Mez> jdong - you're getting high load averages?
<Mez> It's not noticable from outside.
<jdong> Mez: ridiculously high before Ryan restored some tweaks
<Mez> what tweaks?
<jdong> Mez: right after the upgrade we were sustaining close to 100-200
 * Mez would be interested in seeing some of them
<jdong> Mez: caching the CSS, offloading database reads to a 2nd server
<Mez> jdong, ah...
<jdong> Mez: i.e. tweaks that we wouldn't need if Canonical gives us properly powered equipment
<Mez> jdong, hehe - do you have access to the code?
<jdong> Mez: go tell a vB community 1/4 our size that we are given one frontend webserver and one database server with less than 4GiB combined RAM
<jdong> Mez: they will point and laugh.
 * Seeker` still thinks there must be better ways of doing the distribution
<jdong> Seeker`: oh we can ALWAYS do it the Redhat way, block access to everyone else not on a mirror whitelist
<Seeker`> why not do that?
<jdong> Seeker`: it's not very open in spirit.
<jdong> Seeker`: why don't we offer premium download slots to Ubuntu members while we're at it too?
<Pici> Great idea
<jdong> RapidUbuntuShare!
<Seeker`> jdong: there is a difference between premium download slots and stopping people screwing over the bandwidth on the servers before they can be distributed to the mirrors
<popey> !party needs updating
<Seeker`> jdong: I'm not suggesting doing it full time, just while stuff is being pushed to mirrors
<popey> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Gutsy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseParties
<popey> ^ see
<Pici> !party =~ s/Gutsy/Hardy/g
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: !party =~ s/Gutsy/Hardy/g
<Pici> dumb bot
<ubotu> In ubotu, thoreauputic said: party is [reply] Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<Pici> popey: fixed
<popey> cool
<thoreauputic> Umm not quite
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<Pici> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<Pici> thoreauputic: why not?
<thoreauputic> ah OK looks right now
<thoreauputic> :)
<Pici> Also, ubotu doesnt support /g
<thoreauputic>  ? /g ?
<Pici> thoreauputic: for applying replacement regexes globally
<Seeker`> s/x/y/g
<thoreauputic> Oh you mean it won't do two changes with s/ /g
<Pici> or maybe I have the syntax wrong
<thoreauputic> right
<Pici> not that anyone reads the topic anyway though
<Seeker`> channels have a topic?
<d4t4min3r> im having issues
<d4t4min3r> first my google is messed up now I can't join #ubuntu
<d4t4min3r> when I try to sign into google I get.. secure connection failed, invalid security certificate
<d4t4min3r> now  I can't join #ubuntu... can anyone help me
<Mez> d4t4min3r, I dont see any bans matching you in there
<Mez> Seveas, be nice if /cs bans returned a "no bans found" if there are none found
<d4t4min3r>  FloodBot1: d4t4min3r: Hello, You can't « /join #ubuntu » because of a problem with your connection. Please type « /topic » and read the instructions.
<d4t4min3r> I can't login to google either
<d4t4min3r> (Error code: sec_error_expired_certificate)
<Mez> d4t4min3r, read the topic then
<d4t4min3r> I did
<d4t4min3r> and it won't let me type 
<d4t4min3r> test me
<Mez> one sec
<Seveas> !staff | <humeyra> seldaank07@
<Seveas> hmm, ubotu ?
<Mez> d4t4min3r, try now
<Dave2> gone,thanks
<Mez> <+FloodBot1> d4t4min3r has requested an exploit test
<Mez> <+FloodBot1> d4t4min3r has been removed from the exploit quarantine
<Mez> yep, you're in
<d4t4min3r> yeah
<d4t4min3r> I don't know what's wrong with google
<d4t4min3r> I keep getting that error
<Seveas> restarted him
<Pici> thoreauputic: a mute?
<thoreauputic> Pici: yes
<thoreauputic> Pici: I will remove it
<thoreauputic> but the guy was continuing
<thoreauputic> OK he needs a ban I think...
<Pici> thoreauputic: done
<thoreauputic> Pici: yes thanks - you beat me to it :)
<Pici> Ugh, the trolls/clueless users are out in full force today
<thoreauputic> Pici: oh yes... the madness is always higher at release time
<thoreauputic> everyone goes nuts simultaneously :)
<Pici> odd
<Pici> 13:10:41 <FloodBot1> Speedy sent 4.5 messages while muted
<thoreauputic> Heh - right - then I unmuted him. I should have left it...
<thoreauputic> how does the bot figure half a message ?
<thoreauputic> :)
<Pici> No  idea
<Pici> First time I've ever seen that
<thoreauputic> heheh - the bots are mad too it seems
<tomaw> algul is privmsg spamming users in #ubuntu.  I kicked him.
<thoreauputic> ah I saw the kick - thanks for the explanation
<thoreauputic> tomaw: you didn't ban him? A kick means he can return...
<tomaw> if he continues to spam I'll ban him from the network anyway
<Pici> I think tomaw knows what a ban does ;)
<thoreauputic> tomaw: right - I didn't look at your /whois :)
<thoreauputic> Pici: indeed :)
<tomaw> :)
<tonyyarusso> haha, #ubuntu is spiting my comment of last night.  We've jumped by almost 300 nicks since then.
<Pici> #ubuntu+1 is also hitting record population levels today
<tonyyarusso> just try to keep them relevant to testing
<Pici> I'm trying
<tonyyarusso> gl :)
<Pici> I think the offtopicness has migrated itself to -release-party
<ikonia> did anyone get spam from susanno ?
<ikonia> susanoo sorry
<Seveas> not me
<ikonia> 18:36 <susanoo> join yellowdog
<ikonia> I'll take it to freenode
<Seveas> Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Seveas> ubotu is again restarting
<Seveas> I had to disable the bantracker
<tonyyarusso> oh dear
<Mez> Seveas, I'll chase on the exception
<Seveas> it simply couldn't take it anymore, sqlite isn't built for what I threw at it
<Seveas> database *should* be intact, but I cannot check right now
<tonyyarusso> -r-p is over 200 now.  probably time to start babysitting.
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: invent a new game. Someone gets a mute every minute that lasts for 10 minutes
 * PriceChild wonders where the code for that xkcd bot is
<Myrtti> If I plan to get any work done, it's better if I don't do any babysitting
<Seveas> PriceChild, :D
<PriceChild> Someone knows which one I'm talking about.
<mneptok> PriceChild: i could prolly get it
<Seeker`> PriceChild: what does it do?o?
<PriceChild> http://blag.xkcd.com/2008/01/14/robot9000-and-xkcd-signal-attacking-noise-in-chat/
<PriceChild> (source etc. is there also)
<ikonia> please fix ubotu in #ubuntu I'm bored of typing manually "hardy"
<Seeker`> ikonia: join a clone called "hardy", then tab complete
<ikonia> Seeker`: nice idea, but I meant the whole "hi, hardy is discussed in #ubuntu+1 please take you discussion there"
<Seeker`> use !hardy?
<ikonia> bot is dead
<stdin> give it a while to re-join all the channels
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<Seeker`> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<Seeker`> !parties
<ubotu> Find yourself an Ubuntu Release Party at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties
<stdin> dapper? 
<Seeker`> !parties is Find yourself an Ubuntu Release Party at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker` said: !parties is Find yourself an Ubuntu Release Party at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
 * Seeker` wonders if Mez is the Mez he knows from irc.xkcd.com
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I could be, if you're the same Seeker` 
<Seeker`> :)
<Mez> /cs timedmute Mez 4s
<Pici> !parties is <alias> party
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: !parties is <alias> party
<Pici> ...
<Pici> @login
<ubotu> OK
<Pici> !parties is <alias> party
<ubotu> But parties already means something else!
<Pici> !no parties is <alias> party
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<mneptok> no parties
<Pici> no dancing
<ompaul> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<stdin> braskd, InvisiblePinkUni: anything we can help with?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hi, I was banned from #ubuntu-release-party for no reason. Please let me in.
<InvisiblePinkUni> stdin: Atleast I should be told why I was being banned. :-(
<Seveas> the word 'nazi' is not welcome. Which was said in the kickmessage
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: I was only saying it as a Sarcasm, like "Spelling Nazi".
<Seveas> InvisiblePinkUni, still not welcome.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: :-(
<nalioth> InvisiblePinkUni: any usage is not welcome
<InvisiblePinkUni> Ok sorry, didn't know that.
<InvisiblePinkUni> nalioth: But I didn't know that. Someone should have told me before banning me :-(
<InvisiblePinkUni> nalioth: And I was using it like they do in Slashdot. For fun.
<Seveas> nazi's aren't fun.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: But Spelling Nazi's are. :-)
<InvisiblePinkUni> See...
<Seveas> InvisiblePinkUni, you're making good progress to be banned from here as well
<InvisiblePinkUni> Nooooo....
<InvisiblePinkUni> Sorry.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Won't speak that word.
<elkbuntu> InvisiblePinkUni, a joke does not make the phrase any more appropriate. that's like me calling your mother something nasty, but trying to void the nastiness with 'but it was a joke!'
<InvisiblePinkUni> Ok, Sorry, Didn't realize that.
<Seveas> !staff | <hellues> rise against state of union
<Seveas> random nonsense spewing bot
 * InvisiblePinkUni requests to remove my ban.
 * ompaul counts the seconds
<elkbuntu> Seveas, as opposed to the collection of random nonsense spewing people we have
<ompaul> elkbuntu, be nice
<nalioth> InvisiblePinkUni: it'll be removed when it is removed
<elkbuntu> InvisiblePinkUni, give it about 10 minutes
<InvisiblePinkUni> Ok.
<elkbuntu> ompaul, i'm referring to mneptok
<Seveas> grmpf, what's up with that stupid bot
 * InvisiblePinkUni sits silently.
<ompaul> mneptok, pingingness
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<elkbuntu> ehhehe, off to work, im already late leaving :-/
<Seveas> wtf
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> there we fo
<ompaul> <Seveas> !staff | <hellues> rise against state of union
<nalioth> !seveas
<InvisiblePinkUni> elkbuntu: you from NZ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seveas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> ubotu: NO??? HORRORS!!!!
<Seveas> probably | and > biting each other
<mneptok> ompaul: heya
<Seveas> InvisiblePinkUni, this is not an idling channel -- if you have nothing further to discuss, please leave
<InvisiblePinkUni> Can someone post me website where there is a countdown? So that I can watch it.
<tonyyarusso> there are no countdowns
<tonyyarusso> there is no time
<tonyyarusso> nor spoons
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: Oh ok. I will leave soon.
<ompaul> nor cake or ponies
<Seveas> InvisiblePinkUni, soon, as in now?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Just waiting to get back to release party, hoping someone here will remove my ban there.
<Tm_T> hi kids
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: I won't speak that word again. I didn't knwo about it.
<Myrtti> hello luv
<ompaul> got a new motor
<Seeker`> ompaul: cool. Is there anything attached to it?
<ompaul> Seeker`, I was thinking more of the east enders kind of thing and for some reason "hello luv" triggered that sentence
<jtmonz> stdin == lame
<Tm_T> jtmonz: was?
<jtmonz> kicked me for saying the word "rape" in #ubuntu-release-party
<jtmonz> give me a break
<Fujitsu> Rightly so.
<jtmonz> are you serious?
<jtmonz> i said "steve jobs rapes people on hardware prices"
<jtmonz> KICK@#$!
<Seveas> jtmonz, if you think that word is ever appropriate, you're not welcome
<Seveas> so either apologize or leave
<jtmonz> apologize for using rape in that context?
<Seveas> and for alling stdin lame
<stdin> you also asked "what do you have up your ass?"
<jtmonz> god, i'd hate to see what happens if someone uses a proper curse word
<jtmonz> why is everyone so uptight?
<Seveas> jtmonz, last chance, apologize or leave
<nalioth> jtmonz: this is #ubuntu 
<tonyyarusso> Because we have standards in this community.
<jtmonz> if i apologize, will the ban be lifted?
<nalioth> civility is not so hard to exhibit
<jtmonz> why the ultimatum?
<Seveas> not immediately
<jtmonz> i'd like to extent my sincere apology for using the horrible, inexcusable word known as rape
<jtmonz> *extend
<jtmonz> what was i thinking?
<jtmonz> i'll never know
<jtmonz> i mean, i heard it on the news the other day
<jtmonz> SHOULD HAVE BEEN RATED R THAT LOCAL NEWS
<Seveas> jtmonz, ah well, if only it was a sincere apologt
<Seveas> <jtmonz> if only!
<Seveas> <jtmonz> do you think i give a shit you faggot?
<Tm_T> .
<Seveas> <jtmonz> get the fuck over yourself
<stdin> oh, you should see what I got in the /msg
<Tm_T> stdin: please share
<stdin> basically enquiring if it was my "time of the month"
<Seveas> <jtmonz> forgot one
<Seveas> <jtmonz> god, you really are a coward
<stdin> but using cruder language
 * nalioth says with an evil grin, " I bet I could get -r-p to clear itself. "
<Fujitsu> What a lovely character.
<Seveas> nalioth, bet you can 
<Seveas> ah, he's now googling
<Seveas> found my hackergotchi
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-24
<Fujitsu> How do you know this?
<Seveas> <jtmonz> http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/images/hackergotchis/dennis.png
<Seveas> <jtmonz> hahahaha
<Fujitsu> Um, riiight.
<elky_work> Seveas, nice of him to show that he doesnt give a fecal_matter by stalking
<mc44> He's just jealous of Seveas's gnomish good looks
<Seveas> ljudkort, how can we help you?
<nalioth> nobody ever stalks me
 * Fujitsu creeps unnoticably.
<Seveas> nalioth, you can borrow my stalker
<nalioth> Seveas: send him on over
<elky_work> nalioth, i have one in ghana you can borrow, though afaik he only does email :-/
 * nalioth will teach him/her/it about civility
<ljudkort> Seveas, I have a 100 MBit connection (both directions) unused, so I was wondering if I could help you in some way at the release?
<Seveas> ljudkort, seed the torrents :)
<nalioth> ljudkort: is it unlimited?
<nalioth> yes, helping seed the torrents is a goodness
<Seveas> people with fast connections seeding the torrents is always a good idea
<ljudkort> nalioth, how do you mean?
<ljudkort> Seveas, yeah, that was my own thought.. Seeding it for a couple of weeks
<nalioth> ljudkort: if you have unlimited bandwidth, you might unofficially help with the heavy lifting 
<ljudkort> I have unlimited bandwidth, no restrictions
<nalioth> 0_0   wish i were so lucky
<elky_work> speaking of, i should make use of my linode bandwidth
<ljudkort> :) But really, is there any way I can help you guys in the beginning? The torrents probably need as much bandwidth they can get right from the start
<nalioth> ljudkort: all manner of download needs help at the start
<Seveas> ljudkort, so help them get started :)
<elky_work> ljudkort, start torrenting the beta now.
<elky_work> many people will get the beta now and upgrade on release day
<ljudkort> Will do
<ljudkort> RC aswell?
<Seveas> ljudkort, if you get the RC images now, you can rsync them to final when released
<elky_work> well yes, that's what i meant
<ljudkort> Oh, really? And sorry, I'm quite new to Ubuntu, 7.04 was the first for me
<elky_work> yeah, well they changed the pre-release versioning for this time, so i still get confused
<Fujitsu> elky_work: Did we? Where?
<ljudkort> Well, I'll seed every torrent I can find. But if you need any bandwidth, or need seeding on a torrent, just send me a note, I'll start seeding immediately if I'm nearby the computer
<elky_work> Fujitsu, alphas rather than flights,herds etc
<Fujitsu> elky_work: I guess.
<mneptok> speaking of herds ....
 * mneptok stares at the Debian/HURD KVM image
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu (Randa1l)
<Pici> my fault
<Pici> I removed the ban earlier today
<mneptok> stdin: what's the council alias?
<stdin> mneptok: because then the council can decide if they want to keep the channel or not
<stdin> as all the council have access to that account
<mneptok> stdin: but who does he add to the access list?
<stdin> UbuntuIrcCouncil should do it I think
<stdin> or at least if that's the contact
<stdin> mneptok: do you remember the incident around the #k-kde4 channel? I'm just trying to avoid that again
<mneptok> don;t recall
<stdin> when the #kubuntu-kde4 channel was setup, with no one on the access list
<mneptok> stdin: UbuntuIRCCouncil added at 30 to #u-r-p-es
<stdin> mneptok: then we can let them deal with it and get back to the party :)
<Fujitsu> Phear mneptok!
<mneptok> hrm?
<Fujitsu> They listened to you.
<mneptok> that danish on my head helps
<Fujitsu> I thought it was a snail.
<mneptok> snail-flavored danish.
<mneptok> French breakfast.
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
 * gnomefreak comes back when i get this crap fixed ;)
<Fujitsu> Sudden death in #u-r-p now!?
<tonyyarusso> !time
<ubotu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<tonyyarusso> bah
<tonyyarusso> !reltime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reltime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !reltime is <reply> No, we do not know what time 8.04 will be released.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, tonyyarusso said: !reltime is <reply> No, we do not know what time 8.04 will be released.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<tonyyarusso> gah
<tonyyarusso> %login
<tonyyarusso> !reltime is <reply> No, we do not know what time 8.04 will be released.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, tonyyarusso said: !reltime is <reply> No, we do not know what time 8.04 will be released.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<tonyyarusso> wth
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: please stop asking
<mneptok> bantracker = buhbye
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: It recognized login in PM...
<mneptok> Zelta: i warned you multiple times. you even acknowledged you had a last warning.
<Zelta> I only asked if it was out yet
<Zelta> I see countless others doing the same
<mneptok> Zelta: please ...
<mneptok> Zelta: i'm not an idiot. don;t play games.
<Zelta> [21:35]	<Zelta>	Is it out yet
<Zelta> [21:35]	<Anastasius>	Is it out yet?
<Zelta> Then, I was banned
<mneptok> yes, yes you were.
<mneptok> you decided to play games. you lost.
<mneptok> be a big boy and lose with some dignity.
<Zelta> I guess I just don't see how asking if it is out on a channel devoted to celebrating when it comes out is worthy of a ban?
<mneptok> you have another 6 months to think about that.
<mneptok> and if you'd like logs, i have them.
<Zelta> I'd just like to know why it is worthy of a ban
<mneptok> because you spent HOURS watching people being told "please stop asking."
<mneptok> you were warned about the meaningless noise you were generating.
<stdin> because, when you know it's not out (and you knew that), you're really just flooding the channel
<Zelta> And what else are we to talk about in there?
<Zelta> Isn't the sole purpose of the channel to discuss when it is out?
<mneptok> no.
<stdin> it's not called #ubuntu-when-is-it-out
<Zelta> Nor is it called #ubuntu-offtopic
<stdin> constantly repeating after being warned would get you banned in any ubuntu channel
<mneptok> Zelta: funny that the rules now are of importance to you. you might try following them before you're banned next time.
<stdin> #ubuntu-release-party is no different
<Zelta> They are always of importance to me.
<Zelta> The only "disruption" I caused was asking if it was out yet.
<Zelta> I did not contribute to the lewd innuendo that took place earlier
<mneptok> 21:27 < Zelta> when I google heron I get odd pictures of men and women performing odd acts
<mneptok> 21:28 < Zelta> oh wait that's "hair on" not "heron"
<mneptok> bzzzzt. fail.
<mneptok> 21:28 < Zelta> nvm
<Zelta> Sorry, I guess I just forgot that "party" means "absence of fun"
<mneptok> you also forgot "last warning" means "better stop playing games"
<Zelta> Yeah, and also I didn't realize that asking if it is out in a channel celebrating its release was bad
<mneptok> welp, now you know. anything else we can do for you?
<Zelta> Yeah: when does it come out?
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu-release-party No, we do not know what time 8.04 will be released.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<mneptok> (pssst .... my /kick msg was *almost* "apparently too late to prevent procreation in your father's case")
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
<tonyyarusso> 300 in -r-p, whoo!
<Pici> We really should watch our bans in #ubuntu over the next few days especially...  
<stdin> heh, someone just /msg'd me "help" and "test"
<stdin> they thought I was a bot :p
<mneptok> reply with "CREDIT CARD INFORMATION RETRIEVED"
<tonyyarusso> Pici: yes, very very much so...
<tonyyarusso> A good reason to be more attached to /remove instead of bans (and make nalioth happy to boot)
 * Pici yawns
<Pici> I'll be back in ~7 hours, good luck if the release is some time during that
<Hobbsee> mneptok: *grin*
<mneptok> hm?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: i just like your reply...
<fdkrew> any operators here?
<Hobbsee> no, we're all out drinking
<fdkrew> dam lucky
<fdkrew> I want to know if i can get unbanned so i can join the ubuntu release party, cause i was asking when it was released.
<elky_work> fdkrew, how many times did you ask?
<mneptok> fdkrew: that is not why you were banned
<mneptok> 22:34 < fdkrew> is it out of the closet yet?
<mneptok> 22:34 < fdkrew> the cat?
<mneptok> 22:35 < fdkrew> when is it comming out?
<mneptok> 22:35 < fdkrew> the new will smith cd?
<mneptok> do i need to go on?
<fdkrew> i was joking with others
<fdkrew> it is a party channel right
<fdkrew> dam some people cant take jokes
<mneptok> so if i come to a party at your house with 6 friends, and we "jokingly" start screaming at the top of our lungs, and won;t stop, that will be funny? and you'll welcome us?
<fdkrew> i never refered to ubuntu 
 * gnomefreak must be missing channels :(
<fdkrew> well if your texting at my party i wont hear u
<mneptok> i'll gladly pastebin the entirety of what you said tonight for other ops to see
 * nickrud is _not_ going to the party
<mneptok> you sure you want that?
<gnomefreak> cant be that bad. can it?
<mneptok> your signal:noise was .... ungood.
<fdkrew> let me lower my dB level then  rofl
<elky_work> mneptok, let me guess, he resembled a random string spewing bot?
<mneptok> elky_work: bots tend to have some rudimentary AI
<fdkrew> im asking nicely if i can go back, ill keep the signel to noise level down i promise
<fdkrew> apt-get remove spambot ...ok
<mneptok> fdkrew: now *that's* maybe the first honest thing you have said all night.
<fdkrew> i wouldnt be here if i wasnt right, i was really making a joke
<mneptok> you are unbanned
<fdkrew> just didnt think i was doing anything bad sorry
<fdkrew> thank you
<elky_work> fdkrew, you know not all jokes are funny, appropriate or necessary, right?
<fdkrew> ill behave
<fdkrew> yea i learn my lession
<elky_work> acting like a twoyrold in the back of a car isnt any of the above
<fdkrew> rofl
<fdkrew> "are we there yet?"
<fdkrew> i used to say that alot when i was small
<elky_work> that's precisely it. the party channel is like THREE HUNDRED TWO YEAR OLDS :-/
<mneptok>  /m fdkrew isitoutyet isitoutyet isitoutyet isitoutyet isitoutyet isitoutyet isitoutyet isitoutyet isitoutyet isitoutyet isitoutyet isitoutyet isitoutyet
 * mneptok tootles off for home
<fdkrew> i think the party channel should be people talking about imaginary partying lol
<elky_work> should be? yes. is? no. it's currently 300 toddlers in the back of a car, which is really grating to anyone who's graduated past toilet training
<fdkrew> they should be an age limmit for the party channel
 * nickrud really isn't going near it now
<elky_work> fdkrew, and you propose we get genuine age checks over the internet how?
<fdkrew> but wont work like the 14 year old girls on myspace lol
<fdkrew> that say there 21 lol
<nickrud> nothing more fun that a bunch of 20 somethings running round like toddlers. 
<fdkrew> rofl
 * gnomefreak thought i would be back a week or 2 before releaese :(
<nickrud> better now than later :)
<gnomefreak> true
<elky_work> gnomefreak, you're back and that's the main thing :)
<fdkrew> so any new features that really stand out in this release to you guys?
<elky_work> fdkrew, this isnt a chat channel per se
<fdkrew> ohh ok sorry
<gnomefreak> :)
<fdkrew> answer that question if its ok with you and ill head out
<fdkrew> better from you then toddlers right
<elky_work> the people here with any inclination to answer are already in -party
<fdkrew> ok cool later and thanks
<gnomefreak> fdkrew: yes a bunch please see release notes on the download page
<fdkrew> yea ive read them
 * tonyyarusso waves at gnomefreak 
 * gnomefreak waves at tonyyarusso 
<tonyyarusso> Feeling better?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: compared to how i was yes alot
<gnomefreak> thanks
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, cwillu said: ubotu arewethereyet is No. we don't know exactly the time when 8.04 will be released.
<tonyyarusso> good stuff
<gnomefreak> good but not really true
<gnomefreak> some people do know when it will be released, for example anyone running up tp date Hardy is in final :)
<Hobbsee> [15:04] <Fujitsu> Can you add a <reply> to the start of isitout, please?
 * Hobbsee gets ready for work
 * gnomefreak confused
<Hobbsee> heh, she can have being left alone when she stops putting her "the ops are doing i t wrong" in the channel.
<gnomefreak> emma is new to IRC?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: No.
<gnomefreak> i see
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: far from it.
<stdin> emma is "known"
 * gnomefreak doesnt remember him/her
<stdin> complained about the irseek log bot
<tonyyarusso> and I'm still very curious who cleared the -r-p bans to let her in in the first place
 * gnomefreak doesnt remember gnomefreak half the time either
<gnomefreak> i saw that email not too long ago
<gnomefreak> or was it on CC page
<gnomefreak> either way read about it
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i doubt she'll stay there for long.  if she's going to complain about every ban....
 * mneptok smiles for the camera
<Hobbsee> and it's just going to get crazier in there
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: correct
<nickrud> you are all very welcome to it.
<Hobbsee> ugh.  there will be  no publicising of their channel today, either.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Nope.  Remove on mention.
<Hobbsee> only remove?
<tonyyarusso> well, depending on the person.
<tonyyarusso> I've used remove for the "harmless" types in -ot.  Haven't encountered otherwise yet, but other situations would warrant more.
<gnomefreak> ok my timestamp is still right :(
 * gnomefreak cant understand if Hardy is that important why not upgrade your ubuntu to it instead of waiting for servers to lock up 
<icanhas> what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> people are waiting a bugging out over when ISO will be released
<gnomefreak> no need to if you have Ubuntu already
 * icanhas loves apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fujitsu> No no no.
<Fujitsu> Do not use dist-upgrade
<Fujitsu> Use update-manager or do-release-upgrade.
 * gnomefreak hasnt tested do-release yet
<icanhas> I meant if one _already has_ hardy, to update to the final
<gnomefreak> maybe once new tool chain is uploaded
<Fujitsu> icanhas: Ah.
<gnomefreak> icanhas: if you have it and its up to date its final hardy
<icanhas> gnomefreak: oh, the RC wasn't / isn't being adjusted at all?
<gnomefreak> icanhas: as of a day or 2 ago most likely not. i just got back to pc after 3 months
<Amaranth> Can I start banforwarding people to #ubuntu-release-party?
<gnomefreak> mine is final 
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: from where?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Amaranth> #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: that's one option, although just remove first (remember, the banlist is limited)
<gnomefreak> it is?
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: maybe warn first than remove
<Amaranth> and randomly banning one person from #ubuntu-release-party to get them to shut up
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: Well, the idea was to do it for maybe 5 minutes then remove it
<icanhas> gnomefreak: well if that's true, then techincally the daily build of today will be almost identical to the release :)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: yeah.  It's a very high limit, but we still manage to reach it from time to time.
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: that works too.
<gnomefreak> icanhas:  it is the iso that is being spun atm
<Amaranth> We reach the ban limit all the time
<gnomefreak> what is the limit?
<gnomefreak> i saw something about it in email but missed most of it
<Amaranth> no idea what the number is
<tonyyarusso> me either.
<Amaranth> but we usually end up clearing like 50-100 bans when we hit the limit
<gnomefreak> icanhas: they have to freeze the archive before they can spin ISO's
<Amaranth> happens like every other month
<tonyyarusso> I went through last month and cleared probably 250 though.
<icanhas> gnomefreak: gotcha :)
<gnomefreak> do we have alternative to it?
<gnomefreak> as in perm bans or are they all released at a time now
<gnomefreak> example expliot users
<Amaranth> how many people do you think we'll get in #ubuntu?
<Amaranth> we're already up to as many as we got last release
<gnomefreak> wait till -party is closed and +1 is closed
 * elky_work notes to icanhas that until the millisecond that the release is announced, the devs can (and have before) change something if they find a showstopper
<Amaranth> +1 goes away the second the release is announced
<gnomefreak> yep
<Amaranth> Or whenever Seveas gets around to closing it once he notices the release
<icanhas> Goes away? Shouldn't it be used to talk about Ibex?
<gnomefreak> icanhas: not for a bit
<icanhas> oh ok :)
<Amaranth> Not until there is something to talk about
<Amaranth> Meaning when the archive opens
<elky_work> icanhas, there will be a few weeks downtime to let the devs breathe
<gnomefreak> icanhas: the tool chain needs to be released with a few updates before anyone really uses it including -devs
<Amaranth> elky_work: pfft, it's actually just so they'll upload to hardy-proposed instead of focusing on shiny new stuff :)
 * gnomefreak forgets to breathe at times
<gnomefreak> ok who borked e17?
<elky_work> Amaranth, that too. but seriously... the core devs will have not slept the past few weeks. they need a break before we let people get excited
<Amaranth> elky_work: I know the feeling
 * gnomefreak already has things to build for +1 :(
<Amaranth> I was getting so little sleep the last two weeks I slept all day today, just crashed
<Amaranth> Something unrelated to Ubuntu though
<elky_work> yep. and people wonder why it takes until the end of UTC release day for the announcement ;)
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: I have some things too :)
<Seveas> morning's here, the morning's here!
<Seveas> just woke up
<gnomefreak> morning Seveas 
<elky_work> Seveas, no, it's not out yet :P
<Seveas> darn :)
 * gnomefreak has to fix e17 before bed and its already almost 2am
 * gnomefreak goes to smoke hopes apt can fix it for me
<elky_work> btw, i tried to use the 'one does not simply walk into Mordor' line on my boss, but he'd not heard it before :(
<Amaranth> btw, I'm betting on 1700 people
<elky_work> i seriously got a o.O reaction
<Amaranth> I said that last release too and we got less than during the feisty release
<elky_work> Amaranth, we hit 1600 last time iirc?
<Amaranth> But this is an LTS so I think we'll have more interest
<Amaranth> elky_work: I thought it maxed out at 1450
<elky_work> Amaranth, no....
<elky_work> Seveas, can you recall?
<gnomefreak> we should hit 1700 without much of a thought if you ban forward to #ubuntu
<elky_work> i believe one of us blogged
<Amaranth> Ok then, let me get optimistic again
<Amaranth> 2100
<Amaranth> any everyone with less than a 1mbit connection lags out due to all the noise
<Seveas> we were at 1400+ yesterday already
<elky_work> http://www.geekosophical.net/?cat=75
<elky_work> and i believe we hit higher than that
<elky_work> that was a year ago
<elky_work> i think we'll top 1600, Amaranth
 * Fujitsu kills emma.
<elky_work> not here thanks
 * gnomefreak worries about CIT person at times
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: Indeed.
<gnomefreak> ok good im not the only one who saw that
<tonyyarusso> over 400 in -r-p now
<Fujitsu> It's getting pretty crazy in there.
<mneptok> we really do need that XKCD bot in that channel
<Fujitsu> Which xkcd bot?
<mneptok> bans on any unoriginal inputline
<Fujitsu> Ahaha.
<Jucato> !no popcon is <reply> The Ubuntu Popularity Contest project is an attempt to map the usage of Ubuntu packages. To participate, install the package "popularity-contest", and see  http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucasNussbaum/PopconDraft
<ubotu> I'll remember that Jucato
<mneptok> "is it out yet" and "it's out!" are done.
<mneptok> Amaranth: did you speak Choctaw?
<mneptok> s/did/do/
<mneptok> 02:11 < sdakak> Amaranth: sound in flash not working, hair lying on the ground
<mneptok> wtf?
<Jucato> are we there yet?
<Amaranth> mneptok: err, no?
<Amaranth> that has me confused too
<Fujitsu> Jucato: We're here, yes.
<Jucato> :D
<mneptok> Amaranth: i was just clued in. "i'm pulling my hair out."
<mneptok> but still ... uhwhuh?
<Amaranth> yeah, i understood that bit
<Amaranth> just have no idea why that was directed to me
<Amaranth> I'm first in the user list?
<Amaranth> no, i didn't have +o on so that wasn't true
<Seveas> arh
<Seveas> emma found the party
<elky_work> days ago
<Seveas> can't we just say that bans from #ubuntu and -offtopic apply there too? 
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: There _was_ one.  I don't know where it went.
<elky_work> Seveas, ive just had a report she's doing the PM spam thing that we *have told her repeatedly not to do in our channels*, so probably worthwhile
<Seveas> from people in -release?
<Seveas> more imporantly, from people who'll repeat it in here?
<elky_work> negotiating
<Fujitsu> The reporter is currently not responding.
<elky_work> emma, stop PMing people we talk to here. there is no way you can have a relationship with someone who you read in a log. stop doing it.
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso: couldn't you have just had a quick word in PM?
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: I don't have time for a "quick" word with every idiot that comes through there - we've had dozens already.
<elky_work> PriceChild, and how does that help the rest of the ops monitoring the channel?
<Fujitsu> Seveas: Ewwww.
<tonyyarusso> hehe Fujitsu 
<PriceChild> you had time to do a quick remove...
<PriceChild> a quick "/msg nick Please don't use gay as a derogatory term in #ubuntu-release-party" is a lil nicer than removing.
<PriceChild> immediate backlog didn't seem like he did anything worse, correct me if wrong
<tonyyarusso> You wanna deal with the followup?
<tonyyarusso> No, that's what it was for.
<PriceChild> yes, and am
<elky_work> PriceChild, shall i now repeat your logic of quick PM?
<tonyyarusso> All right. will try perhps
<tonyyarusso> wow, spelling died
<PriceChild> elky_work: wrt what?
<Seveas> PriceChild, and, no, I don't do a quick pm with people who insult me
<Seveas> so can it
<elky_work> PriceChild, informing tonyyarusso in PM instead of reprimanding him publicly?
<PriceChild> understood
<tonyyarusso> It's a fine idea, I'm just not particularly prepared to get into any long discussions at 1:40 AM :)
<elky_work> unless of course, you value the trolls and spammers more than your fellow ops of course
<Seveas> elky_work, well, that seems to be freenode standard :)
<PriceChild> Tis true, i've been assimilated and am no longer a true part of ubuntu-irc.
<Seveas> PriceChild, then we should have another person on the council
<tonyyarusso> let's not go into this today please.
<elky_work> this isnt the time
<PriceChild> I was being sarcastic...
<Seveas> I wasn't 
 * tonyyarusso parties, then realizes he's tired
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, get some sleep, party will continue for a while :)
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: yeah, I should
<elky_work> tonyyarusso, go now while it's 'quiet'
<tonyyarusso> haha
<elky_work> are we up to 500 yet? nope? still quiet
<ATHF-Assemble> so any mention of the "N word" is forbidden...even if it's a quote?
<PriceChild> ATHF-Assemble: what n word, where?
<stdin> ATHF-Assemble is HunterSThompson
<PriceChild> No this isn't a trick question forcing you to use it...
<ATHF-Assemble> and I don't mean the racist "N word"  in #ubuntu-release-party
<Seveas> ATHF-Assemble, yes you did
<Seveas> "what if the nazis won the war"
<HunterSThompson> I said "This is what the whole hep world would be doing if the nazis had wont he war"
<HunterSThompson> it's a quote...
<HunterSThompson> I will refrain from using that word again...but I really didn't think it would get me banned
<Seveas> HunterSThompson, well it did
<elky_work> what is a 'hep world'?
<HunterSThompson> hep is the precursor to Hip
<elky_work> the world where nobody has hips?
<HunterSThompson> any way to get back into the party room?
<HunterSThompson> hip as in cool
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Clearly he's not - funny, that.
<HunterSThompson> indeed
<Seveas> HunterSThompson, no, you're banned remember
<HunterSThompson> forever?
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso: if only he read the announce lists or something..
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: hehe, yeah
<HunterSThompson> if only I knew what the heck that was
<Seveas> HunterSThompson, well, 6 months or a day doesn't make much difference in there 
<HunterSThompson> how about 6 minutes and time served?
<ompaul> Seveas I can has pm ?
<icanhas> vote on it ;)
<Seveas> ompaul, you can has
<ompaul> you no has
<HunterSThompson> well this sucks
<elky_work> HunterSThompson, i'm going to demonstrate how well 'it was a quote' works. if i was to quote 'your mother is a..' with some nasty thing about your mother, from some police tv show.,.. would you like it and laugh alot?
 * icanhas feels taken in vain ;)
<HunterSThompson> probably
<ompaul> icanhas, you has
<elky_work> HunterSThompson, surely you love your mother enough to be annoyed at those who infer she lacks hygiene and chastity?
<HunterSThompson> what did I say that was nasty?
<HunterSThompson> I called nobody a nazi nor did I make any anti-semitic rmarks
<elky_work> HunterSThompson, i personally find the thought of the political party you mentioned winning the war to be quite unsavory
<HunterSThompson> as do I
<elky_work> you glorify that horrible and despicable part of history each time you speak their name
<PriceChild> I don't agree with that elky_work.
<HunterSThompson> I do no such thing
<sorteal> I'm not saying anyone is right but what about free speech?
<icanhas> yeah, it seems kind of silly, really.
<ompaul> there is none
<HunterSThompson> so saying the word hun would glorify Atilla...or saying Hell's Angels would somehow put Sonny Barger up on a golden pedestal
<tonyyarusso> !free speech | sorteal 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about free speech - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> sorteal: is there anything we can help you with?
<HunterSThompson> ?
<tonyyarusso> bah
<elky_work> sorteal, what makes your free speech more important than mine?
<tonyyarusso> !freespeech | sorteal 
<ubotu> sorteal: Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean nor are they applicable to the current situation.  See http://tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<HunterSThompson> not applicable?
<Seveas> emma, what can we do for you?
<gnomefreak> not every country has free speech (keep in mind before saying what about it)
<sorteal> Nothing but he got banned from a channel for simply saying something.
<elky_work> HunterSThompson, i dont live in the US, nor does tonyyarusso, nor does Seveas, nor does ompaul.
<emma> Seveas your comment in #ubuntu-release-party was a really alarming response to my friendly comment.
<tonyyarusso> elky_work: err?
<elky_work> we do not have a first amendment to protect the Media.
<gnomefreak> elky_work: tonyyarusso is i thought
<emma> Seveas -- I was trying to use the party to talk to you in a relaxed way. Maybe we could start building some better relationships
<elky_work> tonyyarusso, you're not canadian anymore?
<tonyyarusso> elky_work: one of us does, actually :)
<ompaul> elky_work, tonyyarusso be from us 
 * gnomefreak from us most of time
<tonyyarusso> elky_work: Well, Canadian at heart.  US by passport and residence.
<ompaul> gnomefreak, hiya
<gnomefreak> ompaul: hi :)
<tonyyarusso> hoping to return sometime
<elky_work> tonyyarusso, you're canadian to me
<ompaul> good to see ya
<emma> I find it touching that I'm included in the party. It means a lot to me. I consider it thoughtful.
<HunterSThompson> Well that's nto my fault...and I wasn't the one who mentioned free speech
<jtmoney_> freedom of speech nazis?
<Seveas> emma, and why would a comment from me to you be appropriate discussion in here? THis channel is for ops issues. If you have no ops issues to discuss, please read the topic
<tonyyarusso> (although they have similar, and actually far more inclusive, laws in their constitution)
<jtmoney_> jeez
<elky_work> HunterSThompson, you aksed why it wasnt applicable
<emma> Seveas - You are an op. 
<gnomefreak> ompaul: good to be back just wish i could sleep now
<Seveas> emma, I am many things
<emma> Seveas - Aren't we all.
<Seveas> jtmoney_, no idling in here, and definitely no trolling
<HunterSThompson> so I did...
<ompaul> !idle | jtmoney_ 
<ubotu> jtmoney_: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<emma> Seveas - My comment to you was like an olive branch. Some niceness. I thought it was sweet that you invited me to be in your party.
<elky_work> emma, who invited you?
<Seveas> emma, I didn't invite you. Nor did any ops I know
<jtmoney_> okay, i'm actually banned from -r-p
<emma> Seveas - When you responded the way that you did, it was a little bit unkind. But besides that, you insinuated things that aren't true. So I came in here to find out what that is about.
<Seveas> now please leave this channel if you have no ops-related issues to discuss
<elky_work> i'm actually curious as to who gave this invite?
<emma> I am discussing an ops related issue.
<Seveas> jtmoney_, well, then you should have behaved, shouldn't you
<elky_work> emma, then answer an op's question: who invited you?
<emma> elkbuntu - I thought you did.
<jtmoney_> man, i love ubuntu... but i can't get over the authoritarian crap you guys are dishing out on irc
<elky_work> emma, i did no such thing
<emma> That makes me sad.
<HunterSThompson> me too
<Seveas> emma, first you said I did, now elky_work. You're just lying again
<stdin> jtmoney_: then don't use IRC
<emma> It has really felt for a long time that just when a person finds out there is a community is the time I was being pushed out of it by a few of you.
<jtmoney_> why all the drama?
<jtmoney_> do you guys feel powerless in other aspects of your lives?
<emma> Seveas -- Why can't more than one person invite me?
<emma> This is an IRC party it's not like invitations are sent by mail.
<emma> When I say invite I don't mean a little card, I mean that I am welcome to be there.
<emma> The word invite means that I am welcome to be there
<elky_work> emma, uh, you need a dictionary.
<Seveas> emma, weird definition of inviting. Must be from your standard troll dictionary again
<HunterSThompson> I just want to be in the party...if I inadvertently insulted, debased or otherwise infuriated someone with my quote then I apologize profusely
<emma> I was thanking you and elkbuntu for welcoming me to be there because it means somethign to me when I am included.
<HunterSThompson> it was not my intent
<elky_work> emma, you will be 'uninvited' soon if you dont cease PMing our users as we've requested multiple times
<emma> elkbuntu, and Seveas no. To welcome is a standard meaning for invite. 
<PriceChild> elky_work: do we have any proof of that?
<Seveas> emma, this is going nowhere as usual.
<elky_work> http://www.google.com.au/search?q=define%3Ainvite
<emma> elkbuntu, I have not done anything wrong.
<Seveas> emma, we sure as hell didn't invite you here and you are still not discussing ops-related things.
<Seveas> So I'm going to ask you to leave
<PriceChild> she's trying to discuss how you, an op treated her in party?
<emma> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/invite  Please look at entry 3 for the definition of invite.
 * gnomefreak goes to bed before head explodes wondering why being invited "there" has anything to do with being in "here"
<mibbers> I have a question. Do you ops normally kickban people from channels who say things that you do not agree with? Why did someone come in here complaining that they were kicked because they said the word nazi in a harmless context?  Is not that contradictory to all that Ubuntu strives to be?
<elky_work> PriceChild, we do. if the person would like to share it'd be good help
<gnomefreak> night all will read the mailing list back issues to catch up sometime in morning
<ompaul> I am off to the land of work
<Seveas> ompaul, have fun
<emma> When I was thanking you and others for being inviting that's exactly what I meant. I think maybe my heart looks for any chance to feel like there's an improvement some times.
<ompaul> Seveas, one ibm xserver with lots of vacant disk space I will have lots of fun
<ompaul> :)
<Seveas> ompaul, :)
<ompaul> Seveas, as long as the rest of the world does its work :)
<Seveas> emma, judging from your lies in here so far I think you have lots of improvements to do before we really invite you
<emma> My lies?
<emma> When you use a word like lies, that is also not kind and not substantiated either.
<emma> I gave you a link to the meaning of the word invite that I was using. 
<emma> If I'm in a channel that all of you are actively oping, then I assume I'm welcome there and I'm invited to be there.
<elky_work> that is untrue
<Seveas> emma, lie 1: I didn't invite you. lie 2: you lied about not pm'ing. lie 3: elkbuntu didn't invite you
<emma> Then that makes me really sad. It would mean a lot to me if this community were welcoming to me.
<Seveas> emma, we're welcoming to people who don't troll and spam. 
<emma> Seveas who did I pm?
<emma> I am not a troll and I did not spam.
<stdin> is anyone else receiving offensive messages from jtmoney_ or am I just special?
<emma> Seveas you just made an accusation. You flat out called me a liar and you are saying that I spammed someone in pm in that channel. I would like you to put up the evidence now.
<Seveas> stdin, you're always special
<stdin> Yay for being special! :)
<emma> The reason that this channel is logged is so that *everyone* can be accountable and respectful.
<HunterSThompson> I'm not receiving messages from anyone...offensive or otherwise
<Seveas> emma, the person who reported the spam isn't responding now and we don't paste pm's in here without consent
<emma> You just called me a liar, and you have accused me of spamming in pm in #ubuntu-release-party. I would like you support that or else it is part of a pattern of antagonism.
<tonyyarusso> Guys, this conversation is no longer going anywhere that hasn't been previously visited.  We have better ways to spend our time today, so unless there is a NEW issue to raise, please drop it and leave now.
<Seveas> indeed
<emma> Okay I'm happy to raise a new issue.
<emma> Because Seveas alerted me to some fictitious problem, I read your #ubuntu-ops log
<HunterSThompson> have I been unregistered as well as banned?
<PriceChild> HunterSThompson: nope, you must not have /msg nickserv identify password 'ed
<HunterSThompson> hmmm...it was working earlier
<emma> In that log I found Fujitsu saying:  * Fujitsu kills emma.
<emma> Is Fujitsu and op? 
<Seveas> emma, so? You were misbehaving real bad and fujitsu needed to vent his frustration
<tonyyarusso> Raise that issue with Fujitsu first, not this channel.
<Seveas> better in here than in support or chat channels
<emma> I would like you to bring forth specifically what I did to 'misbehave real bad' 
<emma> I did.
<tonyyarusso> And you know full well by now that chanserv will tell you who is an op where.
<Seveas> <tonyyarusso> Guys, this conversation is no longer going anywhere that hasn't been previously visited.  We have better ways to spend our time today, so unless there is a NEW issue to raise, please drop it and leave now.
<Seveas> emma, you either drop it right now or you're out again.
<emma> I did bring up a new issue.
<emma> The first issue is that I was trying to reach out to you and thank you for being gracious. You responded with antagonism (or so it feels). 
<ubotu> Gabz called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party ()
<emma> The second issue is that you are calling me a liar with no support at all.
<emma> The third thing is that you alerted me to an op in this channel using a conjugation of the verb "to kill" and applying it to me.
<elky_work> Fujitsu, congratulations, emma just promoted you to op?
<Fujitsu> That she did.
<HunterSThompson> so...
<PriceChild> I'm off, will be back in 2 hours. Not happy at why we've got so many people coming in here today.
<tonyyarusso> HunterSThompson: so what?
<Seveas> PriceChild, it's fricken release day. All the trolls come out as usual on release day
<tonyyarusso> dav7, icanhas, sorteal, spb: Can we help you with something?
<HunterSThompson> so...my cause seems pretty much lost
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso: spb is a freenode staffer
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: ah, ty
<icanhas> tonyyarusso: i can pm?
<tonyyarusso> icanhas: That would be a question between you and your client :)  Do you have an op issue to raise here?
<icanhas> actually, i did. but maybe not so much anymore :) good day
<HunterSThompson> I've plead my case and even genuinely apologized...what more can I do?
<Seveas> HunterSThompson, you can wait for the ban to be lifted, but not in here as this channel isn't for idling
<HunterSThompson> alright...how long is the ban...?
<tonyyarusso> HunterSThompson: Wait.  Generally, bans are lifted in fairly short order unless there's a reason not to.  If it's still there in a few days and you don't know why, return at that time to inquire.
<PriceChild> I believe HunterSThompson should be unbanned now for his reasons above.
<stdin> tonyyarusso: it's in -r-p, so a few days isn't applicable here
<tonyyarusso> stdin: good point
<Seveas> PriceChild, I disagree, he's been on the edge for a while and nazi comments are simply not welcome.
<tonyyarusso> Well, iirc that's Seveas', so that will be his to deal with.
<tonyyarusso> Until then, it's just a waiting game, but we will ask you to wait elsewhere HunterSThompson (you can try just joining the channel from time to time to see if it's lifted too)
<HunterSThompson> well...thank's for hearing my arguments
<HunterSThompson> I can always wait another 6 months for the next releasy party
<HunterSThompson> O.o
<tonyyarusso> back to 1400 in #ubuntu - world is waking up
<Fujitsu> Indeed.
<Fujitsu> I wonder what it will get to... must be much bigger than last time, surely.
<tonyyarusso> well it's gone up by 11 since I said that
<Fujitsu> Do we have a graph of people v. time somewhere?
<tonyyarusso> nope
<Amaranth> <robbies> you gonna ban my entire state?
<Amaranth> <robbies> and then i will just come on with one of my many shells
<Amaranth> <robbies> what's wrong with trolling?
<Amaranth> <robbies> you don't find it amusing?
<Amaranth> <robbies> getting a channel of 400 people all taking sides on something irrelevant, it's fun
<Amaranth> Don't let this guy back in, ban anyone who looks like him
<Seveas> ack
<Fujitsu> Big ack.
<Myrtti> what a backlog
<Myrtti> I don't like it one bit
<Myrtti> you guys need more @powah to scare people in -r-p?
<Myrtti> Seveas, Amaranth ?
<Amaranth> hehe, sure
<ompaul> Seveas, I am in the *wrong* building ;-)
<ompaul> I'll go there in an hour or so
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, who's that?
<tonyyarusso> over 1450 in #ubuntu now :)
<tonyyarusso> and that's in the dead of night for NA still
<Black_Magic> why am i not in the party ?
<Seveas> no idea, but this is not the party so you might as well leave
<tonyyarusso> 500 now :)
<sorteal> was wandering why I was banned from release party room
<Seveas> sorteal, calling us fascists if I understood it correctly
<sorteal> Was I wrong?
<Myrtti> nazi card == you lose
<Myrtti> Fujitsu: http://myrtti.fi/temp/irssi-aliases.txt
<Myrtti> damn, that's wrong
<Fujitsu> Myrtti: Danke.
<Fujitsu> Hah.
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.fi/temp/irssi_aliases.txt
<Myrtti> there
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (spikemcc needs a ban in here too (link posting))
<[Vd]> Sorry of links on ubuntu party.
<[Vd]> It's bad joke from me =(
<Seveas> [Vd], it is. See you next release
<[Vd]> yah
<Myrtti> the topic at -r-p should be NO IT'S NOT OUT YET
<Myrtti> and I'm not joking
<stdin> you think people actually read the topic?
<gnomefreak> who is paladine? im readin through some emails atm
<Seveas> [Vd], if you have nothing else to discuss, see /topic
<Myrtti> stdin: !wfm
<stdin> how about an on-join message too ;)
<[Vd]> Seveas: ok, thx
<Myrtti> having liw in -r-p gets me into awe
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Seveas> LjL, can that trigger be disabled for today?
<stdin> Seveas: Wutz is in #ubuntu too
<stdin> and you should probably unban wubrgamer ;)
<Seveas> stdin, i did
<Seveas> and sent him an apology
<stdin> that's happened to me twice today already, can't really rely on tab-completion with so many people
<nalioth> i see we are running behind
<Fujitsu> Did I accidentally ignore joins in #u-r-p, or is it done globally?
<Myrtti> you did
<Seveas> 1546 in #ubuntu
<Seveas> we'll hit 1700 for sure, shall we hit 1800?
<Fujitsu> Seveas: How much of the US is actually awake?
<Seveas> Fujitsu, the insane part
<Seveas> the ones that don't sleep at noght
<Seveas> night*
<nalioth> ones who don't sleep?
 * nalioth is a vampire
<Amaranth> The latest time in the US right now is 6am
<Amaranth> so basically no one in the US is around yet
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: That's what I thought. So we have lots of people missing.
<nalioth> we're not?
<Amaranth> nalioth: Well, some of us are :)
<Amaranth> But we're crazy
<nalioth> or vampires
<Fujitsu> Almost 600...
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-release-party, InvisiblePinkUn` said: ubotu's is always on da house :-)
<Amaranth> robbie is back
<Fujitsu> robbies?
<Amaranth> taunting me and posting URLs
<Fujitsu> Lovely.
<Amaranth> Like he said he would
<Amaranth> I think his nick was robbie
<Fujitsu> I thought it had an s on the end.
<Amaranth> maybe
<PriceChild> 35 bans in there now... after just a day?
<stdin> alienbrain in #ubuntu
<LetsGo67> I have been banned by stdin in #ubuntu-release-party but I did not ask when it was coming out...
<stdin> LetsGo67: I removed the ban, was slightly trigger happy. sorry
<Amaranth> Don't post links though
<LetsGo67> It's all right.  I was just saying it's fake.
<LetsGo67> http://zw.releases.ubuntu.com/ says "Release Candidate"
<Myrtti> don't post any links to ubuntu.com sites today
<Myrtti> it's a waste of bandwidth
<Myrtti> I'm using it for two reasons only today
<Myrtti> 1) to subscribe to ubuntu-announce mailing list
<Myrtti> 2) to get the torrent links when the announce is in my email
<Myrtti> PSSTTTT /msg chanserv help set entrymsg
<Myrtti> Amaranth, Seveas ^
<Amaranth> I can't do that :P
<Myrtti> you can't read chanserv messages ;-?
<ubotu> In ubotu, darkfritz2 said: the LTS is no final release_
<Amaranth> should +m for a couple minutes to calm people down
<Amaranth> So apparently I'm the release manager
<Amaranth> This is what people seem to have thought of
<Amaranth> Cool, I'm going to delay the release
<Myrtti> THERE HE GOES AND MESSES THE DAAAAYY
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, so the users promote Fujitsu to op, and you to release manager... who's going to promote me to Mark's accountant? :)
<Amaranth> claire?
<elkbuntu> s/who's/when are the users/
<Amaranth> she seems to do everything
<elkbuntu> heh
<Amaranth> i'll have to help with some of that at UDS, i got volunteered for crew duties
<Amaranth> last time they put me with an automatix guy, now this
<Amaranth> I am t3h hated
<elkbuntu> why couldnt *I* get volunteered to the UDS? :(
<stdin> ops in +1 please
<elkbuntu> you knwo what IRC needs, a link killer tag sorta like the colour killer one
<Pici> Morning
<Pici> I see #ubuntu has reached critical mass
 * Pici lauds Myrtti for her patience
 * nalioth hands Pici a lit road flare and tosses him back in . . . .
<nalioth> ah, not even 1600 atm
<nalioth> we're far from critical mass
 * Fujitsu wields his newly implied op powers.
 * Pici ducks
<PriceChild> That is 50 bans btw...
<thoreauputic> People are assuming that the most active kicking op in -party is the release manager... that shows amazing mental powers ;p
<Amaranth> quick, everyone say "The truth is I am the release manager."
<Amaranth> better they bug us than the real one
<stdin> erm: * #ubuntu-release-party *!*@117.192.2.185 :Channel ban list is full
<PriceChild> stdin: see above
<Amaranth> stdin: flush it? :)
<stdin> heh
<Amaranth> do it!
<Amaranth> all at once, scare the crap out of everyone
<stdin> alright
<PriceChild> Can we be a little more sparing on bans this time around?
<PriceChild> We can't just go on banning like we have... because apart from anything else, we're not getting an large ban list.
<Fujitsu> stdin: Ow.
<Amaranth> PriceChild: we'll ban for 60 seconds or something
<Amaranth> long enough to make them not come back
<PriceChild> Even if you're not going to agree with me on how some aren't deserved.
<Myrtti> I officially hate release days
<Pici> I think you're doing a great job in thre
<Amaranth> Myrtti: Seconded.
<Pici> there
<Amaranth> We could use a bot though :/
<nalioth> Amaranth: i believe both auto_bleh.pl and chanserv.py have 10 minute automated quiets
<Amaranth> chanserv.py doesn't
<ikonia> does this host hanuma@c-76-105-161-248.hsd1.wa.comcast.net show up with anyone as a "problem"
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> ikonia: why do you ask?
<Pici> uh... is the bantracker down?
<stdin> 404
<elkbuntu> Pici, i believe sev is playing
<ikonia> Pici: he made an odd comment in #ubuntu referencing an old irc log and then pm'd me with loads of random questions and comments 
<ikonia> I seem to be getting a lot randoms I've never met before sending me pm's like they are my friends at the moment
<Pici> ikonia: odd....
<ikonia> I was curious (due to the irc log he quotes) if that host matched anything in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Pici: it's very odd at the moment
<elkbuntu> Pici, i believe the db hit critical mass
<Pici> elkbuntu: The cgi page is gone
<PriceChild> livingdaylight...
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, that name rings bells the size of big ben
<Pici> yes
<nalioth> i was under the impression that chanserv.py had all the features of auto_bleh.pl plus a few more . . .
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> sigh
<Pici> Are we at least sending them a message that posting links are not wanted?
<Pici> if not we're going to get a lot of traffic in -ops
<Seveas> sigh, ddos attaock on ubuntu-nl
<Seveas> so I was away for a bit
<Seveas> where are we release-wise?
<Fujitsu> Same as always.
<praveer_cool> Amaranth: sorry
<Amaranth> praveer_cool: I haven't been keeping bans more than a minute
<praveer_cool> but it says i am still banned
<nalioth> praveer_cool: patience :)
<ikonia> surly there must be a better more controlled method for future releases than this madness
<stdin> /mode +m ?
<nalioth> ikonia: they are all like this
<Amaranth> praveer_cool: My client says you are not banned
<stdin> and keep it that way
<nalioth> it will be over soon
<Myrtti> kill the internets
<ikonia> I know, hence why I wondered if there is a better method ?
<Myrtti> not really
<ikonia> I can't think of one of the top of my head I admit
<Amaranth> I feel really bad but I can't for the life of me remember who Kim^J is
<Amaranth> Anyone give me a hint?
<praveer_cool> Amaranth: "Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned)."
<Amaranth> oh, offtopic
<Amaranth> cleared
<praveer_cool> Amaranth: thank you
<Myrtti> [15:04] *** mode/#ubuntu-offtopic [+b *!*@unaffiliated/praveerfedora/x-094982]  by Amaranth
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> missed
<Myrtti> [15:16] < HairyHardon> Every time you ask if it's out yet God kills a puppy!!
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<ikonia> what is the advice for all the people asking?  join release-party ?
<ikonia> or just "wait"
<Seeker`> "shut up"?
<ikonia> Seeker`: I'd love to....but not really professional
<ikonia> 12:52 < frozty_sa|pc> IT'S RELEASED (incase someone hasn't seen)
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> I take it that +b = no
<ikonia> :)
<Fujitsu> Here it is.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<ikonia> seaves has opened the flood gates
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, Seveas said: !no isitout is <reply> YES IT IS OUT!
<Seveas> @login
<ubotu> OK
<ikonia> ok, I'm out for a bit #ubuntu is out of control with silly people
<jrib> ugh
<Pici> yes
<Myrtti> woo, the swedish mirror died
<Myrtti> no, just jammed
<Pici> Yikes, we've already passed our previous channel population peak
<ikonia> this is not going well......
<Pici> ikonia: it never does
<ikonia> I feel bad for people actually trying to get support
<nalioth> Pici: we've surpassed 1800 ?
<Pici> nalioth: The previous peak was 1615 or so
<nalioth> Pici: previous when?
<Pici> nalioth: When 7.10 came out
<Pici> nalioth: I lost connection some time during that release though, so my numbers may not be exact
<Hobbsee> awww, drat, no backscroll
<Hobbsee> how's it going?
<Pici> Hobbsee: Crazy
<Hobbsee> hehe
<thoreauputic> 1660 + in #ubuntu now
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> emma's still in -r-p, too.  wow.
<PriceChild> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<PriceChild> !no hardy is <reply> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTSS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, PriceChild said: !no hardy is <reply> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTSS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<PriceChild> @login
<ubotu> OK
<PriceChild> !no hardy is <reply> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTSS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<Fujitsu> PriceChild: Long Term Super Support? I think you have an extra S.
<Pici> @login
<ubotu> OK
<Pici> !hardy =~ s/LTSS/LTS/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<Fujitsu> Thanks Pici.
<Pici> Surely
<PriceChild> Fujitsu: :)
<PriceChild> Look at Pici go with his scary codings.
<PriceChild> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD). Please download using the torrents if you can!
<PriceChild> (just checking they were there)
<spb> i like the way releases is for CD images, and cdimages is for DVD images
<spb> nice and intuitive
<PriceChild> spb They are seperate machines.. one can't handle both afaik. You get pointed to the correct one when going through the nice web pages anyway.
<spb> so why, if there's one called cdimage.ubuntu.com, does it hold the releases that are not cd images?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: would be nice to stick the direct torrent links in there, so they didn't have to try to load the pages.
<Hobbsee> spb: i'ts not big enough
<PriceChild> spb: old name that stuck?
 * Mez has always found the CDs on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<stdin> if you can connect to cdimage
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: which ones should we stick in there though?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: ubuntu desktop ones would be a good start.
<Hobbsee> kubuntu ones too, if you have space
<PriceChild> i386 64bit?
<Hobbsee> for i386/amd64
<Hobbsee> yeah
<nalioth> spb: you can get cd images at cdimage.*
<spb> nalioth: then fix the bot!
<nalioth> spb: grab a torrent
<PriceChild> !no torrents is <reply> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<spb> PriceChild: why not just "can be found at cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases", since i'm told both kinds are there?
 * PriceChild looks
<PriceChild> nope.. just dvds there
<stdin> cdimage just has DVDs last time I looked
<Pici> I need to get some work done here... soo.. I'll just be glancing back
<PriceChild> hardy cds haven't been pushed over
<spb> ah, so everything people have been telling me here is in fact wrong
<spb> and the cdimage name is silly
 * Pici wonders when we should start shipping people to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> 09:11:52 <?orochi_> I see you didn't want to answer me in channel. :> I've contacted cgss in addition to the webmaster and the public relations e-mail addresses about this, I'll be interested in hearing what they think about how this channel is being run. By all means, though, feel free to threaten me in channel again if it makes you feel better. :>
<Myrtti> cgss?
<Hobbsee> Pici: oookay then
<Hobbsee> sounds like someone we all know
<Myrtti> what's cgss
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: who?
<PriceChild> I could probably put half a dozen names to it, just wondering if you had anyone in particular
<Pici> Fyi, hes pissed because we removed / temp banned some people for posting premature links, and then got angry that we posted a digg link after the announcement had been made
<Pici> Canonical Global Support Services
<Hobbsee> Pici: just remove him.
<Hobbsee> Pici: if he doesn't like it, too bad.
<Hobbsee> he should know better than to whinge on release day, when we're clearly busy.
<ubotu> In ubotu, Mez said: !mirror =~ s/gutsy/hardy/
<Mez> oh yeah
<Mez> no access
<Pici> !mirror =~ s/gutsy/hardy/
<ubotu> Nothing changed there
<Pici> !mirror =~ s/Gutsy/Hardy/
<Mez> lol
<Mez> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Pici> !download =~ s/Gutsy/Hardy/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> twas an alias
<Mez> !-mirror
<ubotu> mirror is <alias> download - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 08:46:58
<Mez> ;)
<no0tic> Seveas, ? are you closing #ubuntu+1 ?
<Seveas> yeah :)
<no0tic> already removed me too? :)
<no0tic> I can part :)
<tonyyarusso> 1700 :)
<Seveas> I'm at G now :)
<Pici> There has to be a better way of doing that
<PriceChild> if you want to clear it, why not cs clear users?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: trying to automatically clear +1?
<Seveas> because /kick triggers more autorejoins than /cs clear or /remove
<no0tic> no no, I'll wait my kick
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: poke
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: meanie
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: don't you want the autorejoin, to forward them to #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: can you join #ubuntu-release please?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, I do want that, hence I /kick :)
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<Amaranth> oh, stupid chanserv.py
<Hobbsee> wow, incorrect....
<Pici> Seveas: When you get a chance, can you change ubotu's config to make hardy the default release for !info
<PriceChild> Mez: curious?
<Mez> yep
<Mez> :{
<Mez> :P
<Mez> am I not allowed in there?
<Seveas> Pici, will do
 * tonyyarusso doesn't use that - has own script
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: I'll try to learn enough perl to write in exemptions by next time :)
<vorian> thanks tonyyarusso 
<Amaranth> aww
<Seveas> Amaranth, muhahah. I win!
<Amaranth> you took away my ops :P
 * tonyyarusso goes for breakfast
<Seveas> shall I clear the banlist in +1?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: modulo emma, yes.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: and any other perma-bans
<Pici> Or just leave it and we'll clean up when the channel re-opens
<Seveas> cleaned already :)
<elkbuntu> that conversation earlier was quite startlingly scary...there are certain things that one could apply to 'not saying no is an invite' to which make me really fear for her
<Pici> elkbuntu: Which conversation?
<Hobbsee> do i even want to know what emma wants to pm me for?
<Hobbsee> guess i'll find out...
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, didnt you forbid it?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i did.  
<elkbuntu> then it shouldnt be happening. it's something we dont want happening.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: it hasn't.  
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i declined the invite.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, and the invite was delivered how?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: in -r-p
<elkbuntu> good
<elkbuntu> emma, idling here is not permitted
<PriceChild> Hey emma, how can I help?
<nalioth> emma: can we help you?
<emma> Hello PriceChild and nalioth
<elkbuntu> w00t, i'm invisible.
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: or less polite.
 * nalioth is, too
<emma> Last night some people said some things to me in the party channel that were a little alarming. I wondered if there was any resolution to that. 
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, my manners for certain people ran out three months ago
<elkbuntu> emma, who and what
<emma> Because I was alerted that way, I checked the #ubuntu-ops log when I woke up this morning and I saw that Hobbsee made a comment about me that was also strange. 
<Hobbsee> emma: probably not.  we're coordinating a very busy channel now.  Forgive us for not tending to you in the next few days.
<emma> I am sorry for coming in here but when I asked if I could talk to Hobbsee about it directly I was brushed off. Also sort of embarrassing. I thought we had access to ops.
<Pici> emma: Could we have examples, our psychic abilities are a bit drained from the release.
<Hobbsee> besides, you've aksed us to leave you alone.
<Hobbsee> so, go ahead and leave us.  you came to us, not to you.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: please
<emma> I came in here because I tried to come to you directly and you shut me down.
<Hobbsee> emma: you lost the priviledge of speaking in private to me after a whole bunch fo the stuff that you said.
<emma> I never said anything uncivilized to you or spoke to you in any way that I don't speak to any other op.
<Hobbsee> today is not a day i feel like wasting time to debate that, sorry.
<emma> However, I have noticed that some things I've said to you in private messages made their way to be content on other people's blogs. 
<Pici> Why dont we focus on the present instead of the past right now.
<emma> Pici - Agreed. 
 * Hobbsee is sure emma made a promise about removing "power tripping ops" from her channel, too.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, that sounds like a threat
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i didn't think so?  sounds like a comment about a promise that she didn't keep
<Hobbsee> anyway, today is defiently not the day for this.
<Pici> hm
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: so ignore it, and let someone else deal with it.
<emma> I changed the topic of our community channel when people who were reasonable with me asked me to do that. I changed it back after a pretty traumatic few nights for me, after I was banned from the entire ubuntu namespace including channels I've never stepped foot in. 
<Hobbsee> so much for trust and mediation, then.
<Hobbsee> anyway, as i said before, it won't get dealt with today, as this is release day.
<tonyyarusso> emma: this is not the day for your "issues" please.
<PriceChild> Why not?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: because of u-r-p.
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: because they're a useless timesink.
<emma> The topic of our community channel did not change until after I was banned in a pretty difficult way for me, from the entire Ubuntu namespace. So in some ways I feel that trust works both ways.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: and hte fact that we can't really waste time in this channel.
 * Hobbsee wonders if there's a non-difficult way of banning.
<Myrtti> I was feeling sick before, I'm getting sicker. sorry all, this has nothing to do with any of you
<Pici> :(
<Seveas> emma, you have not given us a reason to trust you
<emma> I don't think that's true either.
<Seveas> it is
<Seveas> and as said before, today is a bad day for your "issues"
<elkbuntu> Seveas, no, we trusted her in the beginning and she abused that trust.
<Pici> ...
<Seveas> PriceChild, wtf are you doing?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: PriceChild disagrees, and will personally deal with emma.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, go into PM with her, nobody else can stand her
<Hobbsee> Seveas: in private, hopefully.
<Seveas> fine, PriceChild deal with her in pm
<Seveas> NOT in here
<Amaranth> I've read up on this since emma tried to talk to me about it, I don't think anything it going to change from how it is
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: and especially not today?  :)
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, there's no reason for it to change. she hasnt.
<PriceChild> What has emma done to deserve the mute in here today? You're busy and don't want to deal with it?
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: And neither have we. :)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: something like that.
<Seveas> PriceChild, read the logs from last night
<LjL> i see i didn't choose a good time to step in, not to mention the excess floods... /me logs out
<PriceChild> Seveas: yeah I wasn't happy with that either.
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: can we help you with something?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: she's had over 2 months now, too.  there's no real reason that another day is critical.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: if it is, then I think we should get over it... we're not that important.
<Amaranth> I dunno about that
<Seveas> PriceChild, get over what? abuse, lies and spam? Or freenode staff tolerating that?
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, when we're losing ops at the rate we are because of her, and calling us 'not important' is the stupidest thing i've heard in the past three months.
<Amaranth> I'd love to see what #ubuntu would look like if we all went away for 24 hours. :P
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, i think you know where to go to see that
<PriceChild> Seveas: the things emma was accused of last night, I don't believe I've seen any evidence for?
<Amaranth> Right, this is a very touchy issue and the logical solution is to get rid of emma as that will cause the least disruption.
<Seveas> PriceChild, you saw the lies, and I trust the people who reported spam reports more than emma
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, because people no longer feel that coming to us gets anywhere on the issue... since it doesnt
<Hobbsee> Seveas: particularly if they're test users from the ops?
<Amaranth> Wait, what happened last night?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: there are logs
<Amaranth> the #ubuntu-ops logs don't see too useful
<PriceChild> emma has spammed people in PMs, pretty confident of that. However I don't believe we have any reports of that for a couple of weeks. Anything from last night didn't give evidence, and the only name mentioned, afaict wasn't invited to a channel, just random talk in PM. I wasn't happy with how other users were treated last night, and emma slightly makes it into that bracket.
 * Hobbsee blinks
<Hobbsee> [00:13] <t00r> can someone send me 8.04-desktop-i386.iso per dcc???
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: Fujitsu said that someone else alerted it of him earlier.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, lol
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: then do ops yourself.  no help.  just you and nalioth, and you can do it as you like.
<Seveas> PriceChild, during release day we've always been more strict, you know that.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: "you say someone said that someone else did..."
<Amaranth> I'm more interested in "how other users were treated last night" that upset you.
<Amaranth> Pretend I make sense please, awake far too long.
<Fujitsu> PriceChild: Said someone did not wish to comment on it publicly, unfortunately.
<Seveas> Amaranth, we were stricter, more trigger happy. Normal on release day, PriceChild is making a fuss of nothing.
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-release-party is very strict
<Amaranth> We have to deal with like 4x the normal number of users at once
<Seveas> Amaranth, yes, but since PriceChild is freenode staff now, he favors trolls and abusive users over ops
<PriceChild> Seveas: yep i can understand, especially when the release team wants to stop links etc. so things can be gotten ready by the devs not suffering from high load. But when someone comes in, explains, apologises etc. etc. :/
<Pici> I dont think this has anything to do with PriceChild's position on freenode.
 * SportChick eyes Seveas 
<elkbuntu> precisely. furthermore all channels are extra-strict around release time, yet we still manage to grow by a few hundred. pretty good result for doign it wrong
<elkbuntu> SportChick, it's how we feel.
<Seveas> Pici, i think it does. He (and nalioth) changed a lot since they became staff.
<Amaranth> PriceChild: So they miss out on the channel for this release, no big deal
<elkbuntu> SportChick, since this is now a 3month saga
<Amaranth> The channel only exists to funnel craziness from #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> exactly
<tonyyarusso> it's not like it's intended to have any particular worth of it's own
<PriceChild> Amaranth: perhaps, it doesn't really matter, not being able to get into to -r-p in the grand scheme of things. Its the attitude of the ops I'm worrying about, because they affect more than one user.
<Amaranth> Release day is no bullshit
<Amaranth> Do something wrong, get banned, come back after the release craziness has died down
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, +1
<Seveas> Amaranth, exactly. Has always been this way and I see no good reason to change that
<Seveas> you misbehave, you're out. Ruin the party: no party for you
<Amaranth> Been that way since the hoary release, don't think we celebrated the warty release :)
<PriceChild> I don't think some of them realised they were mibehaving, again I'm hilighting the one that came in here, tried to apologise, and got banned from here!
<Seveas> and with this whole emma saga, freenode staff lost pretty much all my trust in them
<elkbuntu> not only Seveas's either
<Amaranth> PriceChild: They should read the topic then
<Amaranth> I try to stay pretty hands off on IRC politics
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, what nick?
<Amaranth> I'm just here to ban someone when I get pinged
<Seveas> PriceChild, nobody got banned for apologizing. They got banned for insisting on being unbanned 
<Amaranth> Anyway...
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  1 second lag now.
 * elkbuntu awaits the nick
<Amaranth> Oh, you too?
<Amaranth> I hit 1.4 and thought it was my torrent
<Hobbsee> Your Linode (hobbsee) has exceeded the notification threshold for outbound traffic rate by averaging 10.29 MB/s for the last 2 hours.
<Hobbsee> yummy....
<Pici> Great -_-
<tonyyarusso> haha
<Seveas> Hobbsee, :D
<Amaranth> oops
<Pici> I have someone from Canonical contacting me now
<Amaranth> and here i am seeding at 60KB/s
<Hobbsee> Pici: anyone interesting?
<Amaranth> I should seed from Mez's server ;)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, haha
<Pici> Hobbsee: Gerry Carr, Marketing Manager with Canonical aparrently
<Mez> Amaranth, ?
 * Amaranth hides
<tonyyarusso> I'm at 115, but that will go up in a bit.
<Seveas> Pici, gerry is a nice guy
<elkbuntu> Pici, gerry is good people.
<tonyyarusso> Pici: fun.
<Mez> Oh.. yeah - Amaranth - normally I would, but having issues at the moment with memory usage.
<Amaranth> Don't think I met that one
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, i havent except online dealings
<Hobbsee> Pici: ah yeah.  he's alright, iirc.
<Mez> (It's OOM'ing a lot of late
<Amaranth> Mez: weirdness
<Mez> Pici, why have you someone from Canonical contacting you ?
<Seveas> Mez, becaue he's special :)
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: just grepping
<Mez> what'd he do now
<Amaranth> #ubuntu is not getting as large as I had hoped
<PriceChild> HunterSThompson 
<tonyyarusso> We had someone from the federal gov't at work yesterday, interviewing people about someone for a security clearance.
<Amaranth> All of the US should be up and about
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: they're probably in -r-p or so
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: It's still pretty early here though, and prime computer time is evening.
<Hobbsee> or have been snae, and skipped it
<Pici> Mez: Because someone complained that we were not representing Canonical in good light for removing people who pre-emptively posted links
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, that guy was a general moron
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: I suspect we'll peak in 3-5 hours
<Seveas> PriceChild, that one was constantly on the edge of misbehaving. Crossed the line, came here to whine and did not apologize. I told him this channel was not for idling but he wouldn't leave
<Fujitsu> (and it was at the start of the topic...)
<elkbuntu> Pici, you explained the strain that put on getting the release out, right?
<Amaranth> We represent Canonical?
<Amaranth> I didn't sign up for that
<Pici> elkbuntu: The conversation didn't even get that far
<Seveas> PriceChild, I thought you were talking about another one, who did get unbanned (nick ending in Uni), but you defending that troll just made me loose the last bit of trust
<Seveas> bah.
<Seveas> bah
<tonyyarusso> I wouldn't mind "representing" them if they want to pay me :)
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: I was just about to say that :P
<Mez> Pici, so why are they "contacting" you ?
<Amaranth> If I'm not getting paid by them I don't represent them.
<Mez> shouldnt it be the Council that get contacteD@?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, he was not even banned from here by my logs
<Pici> Mez: Because the person complaining is a customer of Canonical and said that he was going to complain to canonical support services about it
<Seveas> Mez, yeah I'd think so.... and we represent the ubuntu community, not canonical
<Amaranth> Basically someone was complaining about me and stdin
<Hobbsee> Pici: remind them that canonical should contact us if they want to react in a certain way.
 * PriceChild rereads the logs
<elkbuntu> <HunterSThompson> well...thank's for hearing my arguments
<elkbuntu> <HunterSThompson> I can always wait another 6 months for the next releasy party
<elkbuntu> <HunterSThompson> O.o
<elkbuntu> * HunterSThompson (n=zeke@66-168-136-197.dhcp.nplt.ne.charter.com) has left #ubuntu-ops ("Konversation terminated!")
<elkbuntu> that's the poorest banning i've ever seen an op do. shame.
<Seveas> elkbuntu, I thought he was removed once before that?
<Mez> Pici, *sighs* - I meant why you in specific ...
<Seveas> anyway, there was a lot of crap going on yesterday
<Amaranth> There will be a lot today too, I'm sure
<Amaranth> But 24 hours before release is the worst
<Mez> Seveas, true.
<elkbuntu> Seveas, not by my logs
<Pici> Hobbsee: Good idea
<elkbuntu> Seveas, he changed nick about 5 lines after he joined here
<elkbuntu> Seveas, then continued to rattle on how nazi comments are jokes
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> bad troll.
<Pici> Mez: Because I told the guy to drop it when he was complaining in #ubuntu... i.e: I have no idea why me
 * Mez hugs Pici 
<Seveas> I don't believe freenode staff actually defends that
<elkbuntu> then did some totally fake apology, then worded an apology as though it were genuine, then gave up and went
<Seveas> but they do :(
<Hobbsee> http://popey.com/~alan/ircstats/freenode/ubuntu-release-party/
<Hobbsee> whee!
<Amaranth> Did I take #1?
<elkbuntu> Pici, invite him to suggest to canonical that they pay for some of the irc infrastructure in terms of a server of our own or paid irc staff
<Amaranth> Oh, he redid it
<Amaranth> Dropped gutsy stuff
<Pici> elkbuntu: :P I gave him the name of this channel and the irc council email address for further cotnact
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, zyx386 said: ubotu, i said what is new in hardy, i already download it  ;)
<elkbuntu> then maybe we can be held accountable when a customer wants to try buy their way out of our rules
<zyx386> hi
<Seveas> hi zyx386 
<Pici> zyx386: Hi, how can we help you?
<zyx386> what is new in hardy ?
<Seveas> zyx386, this is not a support channel
<Seveas> read the release notes :)
<Amaranth> *headdesk*
<elkbuntu> zyx386, read the release notes. this channel is not for support or chat
<PriceChild> Seems like he wasn't removed or banned, but regardless, I think he should have been unbanned from -r-p or treated better.
<zyx386> but the #ubuntu ridirect me to her :(
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, he probably was in the duration he was here. -r-p bans tend to go pretty quick
<Seveas> PriceChild, I can't believe you keep defending "nazi jokes"...
<Seveas> disgusting
 * tonyyarusso notes that there aren't any left currently
<Amaranth> After we ran out of bans none of mine lasted more than 5 minutes
 * tonyyarusso goes to work, is continuously amazed by this silliness
<Pici> zyx386: You are in #ubuntu, there is no need to be here as well.
<Amaranth> And I think me and stdin were doing most/all of the banning
<Seveas> Amaranth, yeah, I was sleeping :)
<Amaranth> The bot told him his factoid addition was sent here
<elkbuntu> i was working
<Amaranth> So he came here
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, doesnt mean he needs to stay here
<Amaranth> So if someone has problems with the way we were handling the channel they can come talk to me
<Hobbsee> JonathanD: RichiH can we help you?
<RichiH> Hobbsee: not yet, thanks :)
<RichiH> we joined because of a mixture of 'ubuntu released, there are usually floods, then' and 'some #ubuntu people get over-excited and spam ##windows'
<RichiH> though it seems the latter is mainly coming from #ubuntu-ru
<PriceChild> Ok yeah, he made a nazi joke, not the best idea. Afaict he tried to come here to apologise for it etc. Again my problem is what happenned here, how peoplew were treated, less the treatment in -r-p.
<Seveas> PriceChild, he did *not* apologize, he defended it.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, he didnt come to apologise.
<Seveas> PriceChild, I suggest you stop now before you embarass yourself even more. You already look like a fool.
<elkbuntu> RichiH, we're getting the same defamation treatment as ##linux is?
<RichiH> elkbuntu: i am not sure what you mean?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: 11% monthly used already.  fun :)
<elkbuntu> RichiH, the PM spam, where people get PM'd that ##linux is looking for ops and users
<Pici> I think that was #linux on efnet or similar
<RichiH> elkbuntu: ah, no. it's more along the lines of 'i am downloading ubuntu!!!11 windows sucks!!!!11'
<Seveas> Hobbsee, only 6 days to go in this month :)
<Pici> zogm
<RichiH> which, for the record, it does
<Pici> gnomefre1k: Hi! How are you feeling?
<RichiH> but which is still not appropriate :p
<elkbuntu> RichiH, give us nicks and we'll remove them from our channels. we dont support spammers.
<Hobbsee> (idlers, channel, topic)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<RichiH> elkbuntu: JonathanD has a list or can make one
<gnomefre1k> Pici: doing much better thank you.
<Amaranth> FloodBot has never been tested on a release day, has it?
<Pici> No
<Pici> gnomefre1k: Glad to hear that
<elkbuntu> RichiH, we wouldnt be doing it wrong by removing these people from our channels?
<ubotu> Ertyle called the ops in #ubuntu (khalderon)
<JonathanD> I'll list them here
<RichiH> elkbuntu: most recent are Dim252, opkdx, [ArtuR], opkdx
<elkbuntu> RichiH, this doesnt answer what i asked before. we wont be frowned on for doing this?
<RichiH> elkbuntu: personally, i think a warning would achieve the same effect, but it's your channel -- you guys need to decide on that
<elkbuntu> we've been frowned on alot lately
<elkbuntu> it's getting quite tedious
 * JonathanD smiles on elkbuntu 
<Seveas> RichiH, can freenode please come with a definite statement about these things. Your statement is completely different from waht other staffers have been saying
<elkbuntu> yeah
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Ertyle said: !no alternate is <reply> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ikonia> can someone please mute orochi
<ikonia> constant comaplaining about getting banned for link posting, now bad mouthing
<ikonia> gratzi
<PriceChild> I interpreted his original "I will refrain from using that word again...but I really didn't think it would get me banned" as an apology, a promise to change his future behaviour. To me he didn't make an explicit apology because of what was said later.
<Seveas> heads up, orochi banned
<Pici> great
<Seveas> Pici, expect another call from Gerry ;)
<Pici> </sarcasm>
<elkbuntu> !no alternate is <reply> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ubotu> I'll remember that elkbuntu
<RichiH> Seveas: well, different people have different opinions, but if you tell me exactly what you want a statement on then yes, i can try and get one
<Amaranth> too much lag...
<Seveas> RichiH, we've been hearing a lot "freenode is unhappy about how you run the #ubuntu namespace" altely
<Seveas> if that's true, please send a statement from freenode to that effect to the irc council address
<elkbuntu> RichiH, well, i've tried to warn but i have no idea what they're saying back to me
<Seveas> if that's not true, tell your staffers not to say that
<Seveas> heads up on orochi:
<Seveas> <orochi_> It matters little whether or not you abuse your op power, it's just more for me to add to my official complaint to the company. :> I'm sure it makes you and the rest of the abusive ops feel better, though.
<Seveas> <Seveas> the ubuntu irc people do not represent canonical. they represent the ubuntu community. And being a customer of canonical doesn't buy you the right to misbehave in the community
<elkbuntu> Pici, is this the person gerry was talking about?
<Pici> elkbuntu: Yes
<RichiH> Seveas: i have not been directly involved, but i know there was an argument about someone you thought we should handle and we did not even know they existed. from my not directly involved POV, it looks to be at least partially based on a misunderstanding
<RichiH> elkbuntu: ah yes, been there, done that :/
<Hobbsee> RichiH: so, you now know about her, and have done so for a good couple of weeks now, iirc.  When will something actually get done about her?
<Seveas> RichiH, this saga has dragged on for months. If you can get a statement from freenode sent to the irc council about it, that would help a lot
<elkbuntu> RichiH, well, you did know they existed by their complaint against us for protecting ourselves from their misbehaviour. however, all the complaints we'd been giving to staff had been goign nowhere
<Pici> Gerry said that he felt there wasn't any issue, so its back in our court I suppose.
<Hobbsee> Pici: oh good.
<Amaranth> I really didn't want to drag Canonical into the no-bullshit zone and yell today :P
<elkbuntu> oh eww, the russians are profiling me
<elkbuntu> they just pasted all my channels into theirs
<Pici> da?
 * Amaranth sets +i
<RichiH> Seveas: will try & do, yah
<Seveas> more orochi:
<Seveas> <orochi_> I have the logs of everything that I said, it's quite clear that I wasn't misbehaving. I had, and have, a legitimate complaint about the people who run the channel, who are indeed volunteers on Canonical's behalf, and I will be registering that complaint with every contact in the company I can reach, including my employer.
<Seveas> <orochi_> I've already sent said logs with the complaint
<Seveas> <orochi_> So go ahead, feel free to make up whatever story you like. :>
<Seveas> <Seveas> again, we are not volunteers on canonicals behalf. And you were misbehaving. And did so again after the ban was lifted so you received a second ban, which will not be lifted that quickly.
<elkbuntu> and now they're in -women
<Seveas> RichiH, thanks!
<RichiH> Seveas: no problem
<Seveas> <orochi_> Like I said, your ban is only more ammunition for my complaint to the company so by all means, if it nurtures your power-hungry personality then add more time to it for all I care. I intend to make sure that Canonical knows how you people are really representing Ubuntu
<Pici> Is -ru an official loco?
<Amaranth> I doubt it
<Seveas> I'm no longer answering him, not going into circular arguments :)
<RichiH> in my past experience, the ubuntu irc crowd was a nice bunch so i assume that whatever the misunderstanings/disagreements are atm, it should be resolvable
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i'm sure that the CC will examine events - there are already complaints.
<RichiH> Pici: by definition, #ubuntu-* belongs to the ubuntu project
<Amaranth> I think next release we should not ban people who post links
<Hobbsee> Seveas: and i'm sure that they may want to change some things - but they'll also tell a whole bunch of people that they're on crack, and should go away.
<Amaranth> See if it delays the release
<Seveas> Hobbsee, there always are complaints about irc, forums and everything during release day :)
<PriceChild> RichiH: I think he meant 'approved LoCo team'
<RichiH> if the GC were to request it, we would hand the channel over on a silver tablet
<Pici> RichiH: Right, but I was wondering about loco team implications if their users are being naughty
<stdin> can someone take a look at ubotu in #k-kde4, <ubotu> !torrents-#kubuntu is <reply> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) KDE4 torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/
<Hobbsee> Seveas: this is previously, though
<PriceChild> maybe not
<RichiH> what is loco? :)
<stdin> (it shouldn't be doing !... is <reply> anything)
<PriceChild> RichiH: Local Community
<RichiH> ah, k
<Seveas> Hobbsee, ah, the ongoing saga
<Amaranth> We're loco for ubuntu, apparently :)
<PriceChild> !torrents-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<Seveas> <orochi_> I've already made the appropriate contacts. If you really want a suggestion on how to better operate the channel (which I doubt you do), consider that the people who are coming to the channel are actually CUSTOMERS of Canonical in many cases, not just nameless IRC visitors that are there for the purpose of being bullied by their volunteers
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yes.
<Amaranth> I believe jdub thought that up
<Seveas> he's getting creative!
<Pici> RichiH: Ubuntu User groups based in countries/states/major cities etc
<stdin> PriceChild: works right in /msg too, just not in the channel
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i'm sure mneptok will have something to say about him.  he's probably a customer of mneptok's.
<JonathanD> elkbuntu: appreciate the warning ;)
<Amaranth> Seveas: perhaps you should bring him here?
<Amaranth> Seveas: We can try to set him straight
<Pici> Amaranth: I'm not sure that would be wise
<Seveas> Amaranth, enough going on in here already, no need for another troll
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: would be a good time sink - not that this isn't, though.
<Seveas> Amaranth, feel free to invite him though
<Amaranth> Ok, I'll try to talk to him in PM then
<elkbuntu> JonathanD, im not entirely sure what it achieved except russians asking for sex in -women :(
<Amaranth> He is really mad at me anyway
<Seveas> Amaranth, heh
<JonathanD> elkbuntu: at least you tried.
<RichiH> elkbuntu: you know that +i works differently on freenode, btw?
<Pici> Amaranth: I aparrently threatened him by asking him to drop the complaints though.
<Seveas> gone from -r-p as well now, went on to troll in there
<elkbuntu> RichiH, you knwo that ubuntu ops take a pledge to remain accessible, btw? :(
<Amaranth> He won't answer me
<Seveas> elkbuntu, I actually gave up on that after too many of such incidents :(
<RichiH> elkbuntu: i can not see how that involves allowing everyone to see what channels you are in
<Hobbsee> his loss, then.
<Amaranth> I always set +i
<Hobbsee> he can filter it thru canonical, but i doubt those guys will come to irc.
<Amaranth> But I do have my phone number on my website
<elkbuntu> we dont support secret channels, so why should i hide my involvement?
<RichiH> elkbuntu: the important thing is +6
<Seveas> Amaranth, same here, had one phone stalker so far as a result of a ban :)
<Pici> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<ikonia> Seveas: sorry about the phoen calls ;)
<elkbuntu> RichiH,  i only ever heard about +6 this week and i've been too busy to investigate
<Amaranth> Seveas: Oh, all I've ever gotta was a call from Forbes magazine
<RichiH> elkbuntu: just /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<RichiH> no need to think about it
<Seveas> ikonia, hehe
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: +6 is unfiltered, given when setting unfiltered with nickserv
 * Mez sets +i so as not to flood people when they whois him
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: We don't support secret channels?
 * Amaranth exits a channel
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, that means absolutely nothing to me, i'm afraid
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, not if they're in our namespace. it leads to too much pain
<stdin> elkbuntu: allows /msg from unidentified users
<Pici> elkbuntu: Lets people who are unregged message you
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: So all people can IM you, not just registered people
<Mez> elkbuntu, being accessible doesnt mean that they have to see what channels you're in
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: what they said
<RichiH> elkbuntu: so, long story short, the most important part of being accessible on freenode is to be +6 :)
<elkbuntu> ok, i never knew about that... ad i just tried to set it... but i dont think i did it right
<elkbuntu> * 6 :is unknown mode char to me
<RichiH> elkbuntu: you need to do the nickserv ting
<stdin> it's a nickserv settings
<Pici> elkbuntu: /msg nickserv set unfiltered on   iirc
<RichiH> that will set it for you
<RichiH> Pici: yes
<elkbuntu> oh, i figured it was a /mode thing
<elkbuntu> done now
<elkbuntu> i was wondering why people were rabbiting on about unfiltered and +6, but i've been at work whenever it's been mentioned so havent had time to follow up
<RichiH> if you guys have an op guide, it is prolly worth to mention that part
<Seveas> I think we do mention it, but elkbuntu's been op since before that was written :)
<Pici> Its in there
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i helped write the irc guidelines back before i was op, +6 didnt exist in the time of breezy
<Seveas> elkbuntu, that could also be true
<Seveas> I really don't remember when freenode implemeted the block-by-default-and-have-unfiltered 
<RichiH> elkbuntu: i am not 100% sure, but i think +6 existed before ubuntu was forked off debian
<RichiH> not that it matters all that much, mind
<Seveas> RichiH, that's definitely not true ;)
<Seveas> I wasn't on freenode before then and I remember that it was changed 
<elkbuntu> RichiH, well i've been on freenode for as long as my /ns info says, and this past week is the very first time i've ever heard it mentioned.
<Pici> Well, it definitely existed prior to last week
<Seveas> heheh
<Seveas> hmm, more orochi
<Seveas> <orochi_> I've already made the appropriate contacts. If you really want a suggestion on how to better operate the channel (which I doubt you do), consider that the people who are coming to the channel are actually CUSTOMERS of Canonical in many cases, not just nameless IRC visitors that are there for the purpose of being bullied by their volunteers
<Seveas> <orochi_> Must hurt your feelings quite a bit for people to hear the truth about you, doesn't it? ;>
<Seveas> <orochi_> You being the most power-hungry of the #ubuntu operators. I'm sure Canonical's probably already had complaints about you.
<Seveas> <orochi_> Go ahead and pretend that you can't hear me. :> I'm sure you're feeling smug now, we'll see what the Community Council and Canonical have to say.
<Pici> Seveas: pm?
<Seveas> Pici, yeah
<RichiH> ubuntu predates unfiltered by exactly one year
<Seveas> RichiH, that would be consistent with everything said so far :)
<elkbuntu> RichiH, the russians are now sending latvians onto -women :-/
<elkbuntu> or lithuanians... whichever .lt is
<Pici> Theres a joke there... but I'm going to leave it.
<Seveas> latvia is .lv iirc
<Seveas> <orochi_> By the way, do you know the name Gerry Carr? Because that's who I'm currently speaking to.
<Seveas> yes I know the name :)
<Amaranth> <orochi_> I am in contact with Gerry Carr at this point, the attempts by all the volunteers to try and silence me aren't going to work any longer. :>
<Amaranth> Tried the same tactic with me
 * jrib too
<Seveas> scare tactics and threats
<Seveas> yes, that will make us remove bans!
<Amaranth> I tried to explain to him that Canonical has no control over the community, by design.
<Hobbsee> tell him that one of our ops has already spoken to gerry carr, and is dealing with the issue.
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: I did that too
<Hobbsee> ah, good
<Amaranth> He doesn't believe me
<Seveas> I still don't reply, it's not trollfeeding time yet
<elkbuntu> someone might want to mention to the community manager that the volunteers are being systematically harrassed by a customer of canonical
<Seveas> elkbuntu, heh, nice twist
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: Good idea.
<Hobbsee> ooh
 * Amaranth looks for jono
<elkbuntu> ensuring to mention the reason *WHY* we dont allow links
<Hobbsee> before release, that is.
<RichiH> Seveas: not, it is inconsistent with what i said :)
<Seveas> elkbuntu, aka, the contents of .pool/index.html
<elkbuntu> yes
<RichiH> Seveas: i checked on both dates and admitted i was wrong :)
<Seveas> RichiH, well, you said you weren't sure ;)
<RichiH> hmm, true
<Amaranth> I tried to explain to this guy why we don't allow such links, what Canonical's involvement with the community is, what they've said about the issue, etc.
<RichiH> damnation!
<RichiH> ;)
<RichiH> elkbuntu: hmm, not good
<Amaranth> He just says I am harassing him and trying to silence him.
<Hobbsee> [01:22] <jandem> coggz: wait, ktorrent can only seed kubuntu images
<elkbuntu> RichiH, i was the wrong gender to go in there i think ;)
<Hobbsee> gotta love it.
<elkbuntu> RichiH, there was only one objective on their minds in -women
<Seveas> Hobbsee, lol!
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, rofl
<Amaranth> <orochi_> By the way, this is from another user :>
<Amaranth> <orochi_> <emma> I simply wanted to tell you that I recognize what you are saying as legitimate, but I am not anyone special. I am just a user.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, quote that in kubuntu-offtopic's topic ;)
<Hobbsee> you guys should be reading that instead.  they really come up with some interesting stuff
<Seveas> Amaranth, muha!
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: then the problem should go away soon.
<Pici> ahah
<Seveas> Amaranth, good, orochi_ will go to -uncensored :)
<Amaranth> I love how all our problems end up merging
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: he'll be catalysed to there, and then he'll probalby start creating major trouble, so he'll have reason to be nuked everywhere.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: shhh
<Hobbsee> Seveas: you don't say the channel name.  duh.
<Pici> The first rule of....
<Seveas> Hobbsee, sorry! 
<Seveas> One does not simply walk into mordor
<elkbuntu> yes, they deserve not the exposure
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i tried that line on the boss today
<elkbuntu> (since he wants a 'perfect' odt>html converter and none exist that are not proprietary)
<Seveas> I know, that still lingered in my memory :)
<elkbuntu> and i genuinely got the o.O expression
<elkbuntu> i nearly burst laughing in the meeting
<Hobbsee> incomming fujisan, i expect.
<Seveas> k
<Pici> who?
<Pici> oh, -r-p is still open
<Hobbsee> oh yes
<Seveas> yeah, let's keep that open
<Seveas> until the us goes to bed
<Hobbsee> sigh.  now he's sending me crap
<Seveas> Hobbsee, what did you expect, love letters? :)
<Hobbsee> we've certainly got hte professional trolls today
<Hobbsee> Seveas: no, but not what i got (both in length and general obnoxiousness)
<Seveas> Hobbsee, pastebin?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: http://rafb.net/p/aWFmsX33.html
<Hobbsee> ie, tha'ts very fast typing
<Seveas> interesting
<Pici> Odd
<Hobbsee> yes
<Amaranth> <Amaranth> I never said you couldn't complain to them, I just said it wastes their time.
<Amaranth> <orochi_> They don't seem to think it's a waste of time, why should your opinion matter?
<Amaranth> This guy is _awesome_.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: why are you letting him troll?
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i'd advise keeping -r-p open for a few days. there will be general obnoxiousness for a few days yet
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: I have not given up hope for him
<Seveas> elkbuntu, can't say I disagree with that
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: letting him talk to a brick wall is often more entertaining.
<Seveas> Amaranth, pants on fire :p
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i'm sure that gerry will talk some sense into him.
<Pici> Me too
<Amaranth> I want to see this resolved in a way that doesn't cause tension between Canonical and the IRC Team
<Seeker`> who is gerry?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, marketing manager
<Pici> Just some guy
<elkbuntu> this is a community manager issue though
<Amaranth> It is Garry's job to listen to him and at least pretend to act on his complaint
<Hobbsee> "he's just this guy, you know?"
<Seveas> Amaranth, pretty much every release a customer from canonical pulls this trick on us
<Amaranth> Seveas: I don't remember any of that
<Seveas> Hobbsee Halfrunt? :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: hmm?
<elkbuntu> where is our unique and delicate snowflake when we need him
<Seveas> Hobbsee, you pulled an h2g2 quote without knowing it? 
<Fujisan> HELP
<Pici> I think she knew it
<Fujisan> Hobbsee banned me
<Pici> And?
<Fujisan> from ubuntu-release-party
<Hobbsee> Fujisan: you've been trolling for hours.
<elkbuntu> Fujisan, for what?
<Seveas> Fujisan, for good reasons -- abusive commands and repeated trolling are unwelcome
<Amaranth> Did any of you email jono?
<Fujisan> and i got instantly pm'd by people saying that it was injustice
<Seveas> ooooooooooooooooh, looky here
<Seveas> <orochi_> <emma> *nods* I also have no personal dislike of any of them. I saw you mention Seveas, though, and he has been one with some extremely harsh even degrading words toward me. <- Well look at that, this isn't your first time at being a power-hungry ass. :>
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, i dont have grounds to, i'm not yet a victim
<Amaranth> Fujisan: Let me guess, emma PM'ed you.
<Fujisan> <emma> I am no one important i am just a user but I wanted to share with you that I feel that you have been mistreated. 
<Pici> sigh
<Amaranth> That's it.
<Fujisan> <emma> I've also been hurt by some of them. It sits in my mind and heart and it does not shake out. It bothers me, and I think that the heart cries out for someone else to validate the truth.
<Seveas> of course, who else
<Amaranth> emma is banned from -r-p
<Fujisan> i am hurt here
<Fujisan> :'(
<Seveas> Amaranth, good idea
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: thankyou.  it wasn't supposed to be removed in the first place.
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: We flushed the entire ban list a couple times
 * Hobbsee isn't overly interested in her spreading her crusades among innocent ubuntu people.
<Fujisan> Hobbsee i wasnt trolling i was joking around having a good time
<Fujisan> on this jofulday
<Fujisan> PriceChild
<Fujisan> help please
<Seeker`> the two aren't mutually exclusive
<Seveas> Fujisan, your good time made other peoples time less good. That's not good.
<Fujisan> christel here?
<Amaranth> My main problem is she says things to these people then they try to use her argument against us.
<Fujisan> it was a joke
<Pici> Fujisan: We're all ops here, theres no need to speak to a specific person
<Seeker`> just because you are "having a good time" deosn't mean that you aren't trolling
<Amaranth> Even though her argument failed when she tried it.
<Fujisan> i was joking
<Hobbsee> Fujisan: numerous people also pm'd me, asking me why you hadn't gone yet.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: also agrees with it
<Fujisan> if you are referring to me Sir Seeker i can assure you i aint a troll, since a troll is an anthropomorphic mythical entity.... I much rather prefer the term puppeteer which is the likes of an artist who breaths the illusion of life into inanimate objects such as this virtual chat auditorium
<Pici> Right. Okay. What?
<Fujisan> i was joking 
<Seeker`> Fujisan: A word can have multiple meanings.
<Amaranth> I'm wondering if that was deliberate or a language issue.
<Fujisan> all i said was that compiz is useless eyecandy and that i love the ctrl+alt+backspace function thats my opinion
<Fujisan> whats wrong with that
<Amaranth> It seems to outrageous to be anything but deliberate.
<Fujisan> thats no reason for bannishment
<Pici> Fujisan: Do you know what ctrl-alt-backspace does?
<Fujisan> its when ubuntu locks up yes
<Fujisan> it means i dont have to boot
<Fujisan> great feature
<Fujisan> i was running the beta for a while it was quite useful
<Pici> Fujisan: Great feature when people are working on important unsaved things and press it?
<Fujisan> so what thats not trolling
<Amaranth> ctrl-alt-del is like rm -rf / here, you don't randomly say it in a channel
<Amaranth> because it causes data loss and people will do it without knowing what it is
<Fujisan> i said ctrl+alt+backspace != ctr-alt-delete rm - rf
<Fujisan> this aint fair
<elkbuntu> Fujisan, it's like a red button. it's mere existance will cause people to push it.
<Pici> Fujisan: ctrl-alt-backspace is exactly like ctrl-alt-delete
<Fujisan> ok
<Fujisan> its a good feature in beta software
<Fujisan> thats all i meant
<Pici> I give up
<Fujisan> today is final
<Fujisan> so i wont have to use it
<Fujisan> i was happy about that
<Amaranth> err, i meant ctrl-alt-backspace
<Fujisan> is it so wrong
<Fujisan> for me to say that
<Amaranth> i've been awake far too long as this point...
<Fujisan> common
<Fujisan> come on*
<Fujisan> i am sorry but you guys are overreacting really even emma spontaneously Im'd me
<Fujisan> saying that she felt the same way
 * Mez writes a quick script to switch between FF versions"
<Hobbsee> we don't trust emma's judgement, sorry.  we've seen enough of her.
<Fujisan> that was uncalled for i was not trolling
<Seeker`> Fujisan: She will do that to anyone that has been banned
<Pici> Fujisan: You've only shown us that you don't know how to act in the channel; whether you did it on purpose or not.
<Fujisan> i didnt do anything horrible 
<Fujisan> i really didnt
<Hobbsee> Fujisan: you're only making it more and more concrete that you wont' be let in anytime soon
<Fujisan> i want this case to be reviewed 
<Fujisan> by your board
<Seveas> Fujisan, it has been reviewed even before you joined 
<Fujisan> or whatever i demand a fair trial
<Fujisan> this is ruining my release day
<Hobbsee> Fujisan: it has been reviewed.  the answer was no.
<Seveas> Fujisan, you've been ruining other peoples release day as well :)
<Fujisan> no i havent
<Amaranth> You're ruining mine
 * Seveas hugs Amaranth 
<Fujisan> thats your own fault Amaranth
<Fujisan> you can ignore me
<Amaranth> No, I really can't
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: says there's been strangeness in -uk, too, so this clearly isn't the first time.
<Pici> I suppose that works too
<Seeker`> Nothing ban-worthy, just enough to make me think about keeping an eye on him if he returns
<Hobbsee> he managed to troll for hours, though
<Seveas> Hobbsee, yeah, but constantly just-not-bannable-trolling. Good edgefinder, but they all fall over it once
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Amaranth> This is why I hate releases
<Seveas> Amaranth, so we won't release anymore. Just grumpy groundhog from now on :)
<Amaranth> I wish :)
<Seveas> speaking of trolls
<Seveas> --> Piero_Scaruffi (n=Piero@unaffiliated/pieroscaruffi/x-125964) has joined #ubuntu-release-party
<Amaranth> grumpy groundhog until LTS :)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, your bestest buddy!
<Seveas> yeah
<Pici> Seveas has a lot of best buddies
<Seveas> they take turns today it seems
<Seveas> Pici, that's what several years of irc does to you I'm afraid
<Hobbsee> good day.
<Pici> I think the mute is still on
<Seeker`> -16:49:45- ~s~ 12 - #ubuntu-ops: ban %*!*@unaffiliated/emma by Seveas, 6302 secs ago
<Hobbsee> Pici: it appears so.
<Seveas> Pici, any reason to remove it?
<Pici> Just stating
<Hobbsee> Pici: i'd forgotten about that, thanks
<Hobbsee> !staff | Fujisan following me in multiple channels
<ubotu> Fujisan following me in multiple channels: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: /mode +i?
<Seveas> emma, look at the #ubuntu-ops logs since you last left to find out why we think there's no good reason for us to talk to you
<Seveas> you know where to find them
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: pleaes find me a staffer who can kline.
<Hobbsee> this guy's starting to multi-channel harass me
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: are you +i?
<elkbuntu> emma, leave now on your own, or be locked out
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: you aren't, go +i
<Pici> PriceChild: Regardless of umodes, thats still unacceptable
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: am i now?
<Pici> Yes
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, he came into my personal channel to harrass hobbsee
<elkbuntu> my personal channel is not in ubuntu namespace
<Hobbsee> and #launchpad-meeting, and elsehwere.
<Pici> -devel
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: go +i
<Seveas> I have good reasons to believe he's my old phonestalker
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, blaming the victim for being harrassed is sickening
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: I didn't blame anyone...
<Seveas> PriceChild, yes you did
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, you're telling us to go +1
<PriceChild> I said go +i, because that stops them following you.
<elkbuntu> as though it's our fault were being stalked because were -i
<PriceChild> I never said I wasn't forwarding it on...
<Seveas> it's like saying it's ok if dirty men grope young girls when they wear breathy summer clothes
<elkbuntu> yeah, but still lock them up for brownie points
<PriceChild> I just wanted to stop it causing you further trouble as best I could while I go see what else can/should be done.
<Pici> I think it just came across wrong...
<Seveas> PriceChild, he's already seen the /whois, the damage has been done
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: please do *something*.
<vorian> Hobbsee: he is trying
<vorian> and has been
<Hobbsee> what's he managed so far?
<Hobbsee> RichiH: what's freenode's policy on multi-channel harassment by a user?
<Hobbsee> RichiH: (yes, i see you active)
<elkbuntu> vorian, forgive us for being slightly annoyed for apparantly causing our stalking by making it possible for someone to not control their own behaviour
<RichiH> Hobbsee: i usually react asap ;)
<Hobbsee> RichiH: then please react.  do you want the logs, from multiple channels?
<RichiH> Hobbsee: it is not OK and from what i hear, PriceChild is already on it
 * Pici wonders what the actual process is 
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: again... I didn't accuse you are causing the problem in the first place, my suggestion of +i was suggested for other reasons.
 * Hobbsee htought she *was* +i
<Hobbsee> RichiH: right.  then i assume he'll stop harassing me soon
<RichiH> Pici: we query both parties and try to mediate
<PriceChild> *you of causing
<Hobbsee> Seveas: wasn't oddalot the one from before?
<elkbuntu> RichiH, forgive the clunk while i headdesk
<Seveas> oddalot?
<RichiH> elkbuntu: actually, that does work in most cases
<Hobbsee> Seveas: -r-p
<elkbuntu> RichiH, it clearly is not if hobbsee is stil being stalked
<RichiH> elkbuntu: if the problem persists and one side is clearly at fault, we do, of course, escalate it
<Seveas> don't rememberthat nick
<Pici> I think we're just frustrated because of the frequent nature of these issues due to #ubuntu's visibility
<elkbuntu> Pici, damn straight. not only that, the frequent nature and length of saga
<elkbuntu> ie, 3months
<Seeker`> -17:05:04- :Fujisan : emma
<Seeker`> -17:05:06- :Fujisan : you here
<Seeker`> -17:05:20- :Fujisan : that Hobbsee is a real b*tch wow
<Seeker`> from -uk
<RichiH> i do not want to open that can of worms yet again, but it really was not escalated in a way that was visible to all staff
<RichiH> that does not lay blame to anyone, mind
<Seveas> RichiH, the can of worm unforunately still is open
<Amaranth> I'm done with orochi_
<Amaranth> He accuses me of arguing in circles then quotes me out of context and goes in circles himself.
<Seveas> RichiH, yes, we have a big problem: half of our council is freenode staff. And they apparently didn't talk with the rest of the staff anout it. Makes me wonder whether having so much staff on the council is a good idea
<Amaranth> If Canonical says anything about the issue I'll talk to Jono and that'll be that.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: you were silly enough to still stay talking to him? s heesh.
<Amaranth> I stopped for quite some time
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, you need to preempt. go to jono now
<Amaranth> He seemed to think it was because I was worried so I spent a couple minutes reiterating my position
<Pici> Should we pre-emptively contact Jono so that we don't get into a similar situation as these other events?
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: Eh
<Pici> Amaranth: Its better if we get to him before this other fellow does.
<Amaranth> What is the worst that can happen?
<Seveas> Pici, that's not a bad idea
<Amaranth> Yeah, he knows about jono
<Seveas> Amaranth, mudwrestling between Jono and Gerry?
<Amaranth> But it's not like they can do anything
<Amaranth> We could all just leave.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: oh right
<Seveas> Amaranth, no doom scenarios please, just contact Jono
<Pici> Amaranth: I have logs from my conversation with Gerry and orocwhatever if you want them
<Amaranth> Pici: That should be helpful
<Amaranth> I'll forward that and my PM log to jono
<Seveas> Amaranth, here are some more bits: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64247/
<Amaranth> in exchange, a cute dog: http://www.realistanew.com/random/pepsi.jpg
<Pici> Amaranth: http://rafb.net/p/IB06Sp78.html
<Seveas> on another note,
<jrib> here's mine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64248/
<Seveas> I've been talking to kahrytan
<Seveas> at first he seems to have improved, but he's definitely still bitter about the hawaii thing and I'm not sure at all whether he really improved
<Pici> Hes always come across as a normal (albiet a bit odd) user until some line is crossed
<elkbuntu> Seveas, he apparantly went nuts in -r-p earlier?
<Seveas> missed that
<Seveas> Pici, yeah, that's why I'm not at all sure about improvements
<elkbuntu> right after release or something
<Seveas> not really counting on it
<Amaranth> wow i talked to orochi_ enough for the first line of our conversation to not be in my scrollback
<Hobbsee> Seveas: he's been reasonable to me in -r-p and query today
<Hobbsee> so, go figur
<Hobbsee> e
<Seveas> Amaranth, O.o
<Seveas> Amaranth, did you give orochi the link to that pastebin?
<Pici> He just contacted me about 'my logs' as well
<jrib> Seveas: orichi_ gave me my link as well, claiming it has omissions....
<Seveas> same here
<Seveas> well, i don't think it was Amaranth 
<Hobbsee> she'll still read the logs, Seveas 
<Seveas> I know
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> of course it was emma...
<Pici> Amaranth: Did you give them to anyone?
<Hobbsee> then again, this is *really* not helping her chances for her ever reentering ubuntuland, though
<jrib> well he could just read the logs
<Amaranth> no
<Seveas> jrib, there's a delay in that
<Pici> jrib: Yes, but those are delated
<Amaranth> i was helping move a washer and dryer
<christel> Fujitsu: i am now for a brief moment
<Pici> er, delayed, by at least an hour
<Pici> iirc
<Seeker`> !logs
<ubotu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Seveas> [16:56] <vorian> and has been
<Seveas> [16:57] <Hobbsee> what's he managed so far?
<Seveas> [17:00] <Hobbsee> RichiH: what's freenode's policy on multi-channel harassment by a user?
<Seveas> [17:01] <Hobbsee> RichiH: (yes, i see you active)
<Pici> christel: The fellow looking for you is gone.
<Seveas> currently last on the logs
<jrib> you're right
<Seeker`> Pici: Looks more like 20 mins
<Pici> Seeker`: Well, still.
<christel> Pici: ah ok! thanks (you make an excellent secretary) :
<christel> :)
<Hobbsee> heya christel 
<Seeker`> it isn't long enough ago for the pastebin links to appear, so it must have been someone in the channel
<Seveas> Seeker`, and the only one who will do that has now been kicked.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Amaranth> bantracker is dead
<Seveas> Seeker`, bantracker unfortunately had to be taken down
<Seeker`> :'(
<Seveas> sqlite finally crapped itself
<Seeker`> any particular reason?
<Seeker`> ah
<Seeker`> thats bad
<Pici> yes
<Pici> Is the db gone?
 * Hobbsee looks at the idlers
<elkbuntu> the logs still exist
<Seeker`> oh well, nvm. Just wanted to check up to see whether someone had been banned anywhere before
<elkbuntu> oh right, delay
<Seveas> HAH
<Seveas> my giess was right
<Seveas> guess*
<Seveas> <orochi_> Banning someone for even speaking with me too, that's an interesting touch. :> You must have picked your moves up from Hitler himself.
<Seeker`> Godwins law!
<elkbuntu> B00YAH!
<Amaranth> yay discussion over
<Amaranth> we win
<mc44> Hitler was such a rubbish irc op
<Amaranth> :P
<Seveas> Amaranth, there are no winners here, it's just sad
<Amaranth> Seveas: The end of the discussion is a win for me
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, did he even accept godwins?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> I found jcastro instead of jono, I'll just talk to him instead of emailing jono
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: that will usually work better, anyway.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: he'll probably email jono about it
<Amaranth> and i know jcastro better
<Seveas> nalioth, PriceChild: if you still believe you can make something good out of the emma situation and want to unban her: forget it.
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, yeah, i dont see jorge being happy with how we're treated
<Amaranth> i sent him all the logs i had, he said he'll deal with it
<christel> Hobbsee: hiya you :)
<Amaranth> my log is somewhat embarrassing to look at now, I should not try to talk to such people while dead tired
<Amaranth> Don't think I said anything wrong, just got a little heated toward the end
<Hobbsee> christel!
<Hobbsee> christel: where can i find a large baseball bat for irc?
<Seveas> <orochi_> Ahh, poor Seveas. Too insecure to admit that he's the biggest troll in #ubuntu.
<christel> Hobbsee: hmm, would a cricket bat do? :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: tell jcastro :P
<Hobbsee> christel: yeah, maybe.  i'll try it, anyway
<christel> hehe
<christel> Hobbsee: whats up? 
<Hobbsee> christel: oh, just the usual.  users harassing me in multiple channels because they got banned, and didn't like it.  freenode are apparently dealing with it.
<Amaranth> This has been a very sad day all around
<christel> Hobbsee: ack, yes, the joys of irc 
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: the customers were nice, though.
<Hobbsee> christel: it helps that i have ops to most of the channels that i'm in, so can just go and hand out more bans.
<Amaranth> eh?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: the ones at work
<Amaranth> oh
<Hobbsee> christel: where "dealing with it" doesn't include a kline.
<Hobbsee> that being said, he appears to have stopped - at least for now.
<PriceChild> :)
<christel> did you pass on logs of the actual harassment to staff? 
<christel> PriceChild: you're very honorable, apparently
<christel> and gung-fu helpful
<christel> (did you just pay several users to come say 'hey, this new staffer is nice'? )
<Hobbsee> christel: i passed some to PriceChild.  I asked if he wanted the rest, but i appeared to get no answer, iirc.  The channels are logged publically, which he would have probably preferred to look up.  Assuming he actually cared, of cours.e
<PriceChild> christel: I share quite a few channels with Hobbsee, so see the guy doing his thing there. And no idea what you're getting at with that last bit?
<Seeker`> christel: PriceChild is nice
<Seeker`> PriceChild: I assume the cheque is in the post
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: Sorry, I didn't notice that bit.
<christel> PriceChild: the last bit was unrelated, i just had two users pm me to praise you within like the space of 5mins :)
<PriceChild> funky
<christel> Hobbsee: ok, thanks for heads up! i'll leave it to PriceChild to look at :)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: how do i actually stay +i?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: configure your client to set it on connect
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: how?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Hobbsee> why cna't freenode store it with the nicks, like the other modes?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: irssi has 'autosendcmd' which takes commands
<nalioth> i'm sure xchat has similar features
<Hobbsee> nalioth: with the syntax being?
<spb> why use autosendcmd for umode
<spb> /set usermode
<Hobbsee> [02:56] [481]  This command is for network staff only
<Hobbsee> spb: bip
<spb> oh, you're using an icky client
<spb> no idea how that thing's config works
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, old_marcus said: ubotu: What is rain?
<elkbuntu> speaking of bip, i wonder if it'll ever work for me this centry
<elkbuntu> century*
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i can help you with it on sat, if you like
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu (bjoern25)
<Pici> ugh
<elkbuntu> it's still not idetifying :(
<Mez> elkbuntu, use ctrl_proxy - I found that bip just cause too many issues
 * Seveas doesn't use a proxy at all
<Seveas> maybe I'll write one
<Seveas> ubot could be a proxy :)
<Mez> Seveas, work with jelmer ;)
<elkbuntu> Mez, does it cope with multiple-client connections with logging
<Seveas> the samba guy?
<Mez> elkbuntu, "with logging" ?
<elkbuntu> yes, so there's logs on the server it runs on
<Mez> elkbuntu, cant remember about the logging...
<Amaranth> irssi works as a proxy
<Mez> but it deals with multiple clients fine
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, irssi is also non-intutitive enough for my liking
<elkbuntu> s/non-/not /
<Amaranth> you don't have to use it
<Amaranth> just set it up as a proxy
 * Hobbsee missed a large chunk
<Hobbsee> net died
<Mez> elkbuntu, http://www.ctrlproxy.org/doc/user-guide.html#logging
<Mez> apparently it does
 * Mez has been using it for so long with the option turned off he never noticed
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: about what time was 8.04 announced?
<Mez> tonyyarusso, about Thu, 24 Apr 2008 05:17:20 -0700 (13:17 BST)
<Hobbsee> the mode still isn't getting set.
<elkbuntu> what's the socks module...?
<tonyyarusso> ty
<Pici> socks? winsock?
<Mez> elkbuntu, you can setup your client to work with socks, and it just autoconnects
<Mez> so I can make ctrlproxy work with any network by just opening a new tab and typing /server servername
<elkbuntu> Mez, according to that page, s/can/must/
<Mez> elkbuntu, you can setup listeners that connect to certain servers
<Mez> then you have to connect to a certain port with a certain username and password and it connects you to the server
 * Mez prefers the socks method
<Mez> -ctrlproxy- Syntax: STARTLISTENER [<address>:]<port> <password> [<network>]
<Seeker`> `legend: how can we help you
<elkbuntu> *sigh* i suppose this is another week of setting up all my servers and channels between work and distraction :(
<`legend> download my new war mirc script with nukes --> http://rs97.rapidshare.com/files/91484126/mirc.zip     :)
<Pici> ...
 * ikonia downloads
<ikonia> should I run it as root ?
<Pici> `legend: How did you find this channel?
<Hobbsee> ggrumble
<elkbuntu> Mez, this software you speak of exists not in repos?
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Hobbsee> it doesn't.  freaking.  work.
<Hobbsee> ahhh, there we go.
<Hobbsee> still does'nt like it in the bip, but that'll set it for konversation
<Hobbsee> with a bit of luck, that will stay set, while bip is alive.
<Hobbsee> it's pretty amazing that there are 10000 people on the i386 desktop tracker....
<PriceChild> a10 thousand?
<PriceChild> gah
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> according to rtorrent, anyway
<Hobbsee> just under half are seeding
<PriceChild> my rtorrent says 1600 total
<Myrtti> blech.
<PriceChild> i'm off for a little
<Pici> me too
<JanC> there is more than one tracker  ;)
<Hobbsee> JanC: i meant hte official one
<JanC> I guess 10000 wil take up a lot of RAM too?
<Hobbsee> probably
<Myrtti> what are the statistics now? did we reach the new high?
<Seveas> still growing
<Seveas> nearing 1700
<Hobbsee> woot!
<Pici> Hrm. irssi keeps giving me a 'fooey, not opped' message and I dont know where its coming from
<ompaul> ohh look no +1 ;-)
<Pici> oh look ompaul 
<ompaul> I forgot about that
 * ompaul looks at Pici 
<ompaul> what am I to look at Pici ;-)
<Pici> ompaul: uh. dunno
<ompaul> Pici, ok ;-)
<elkbuntu> i am the new orochi victim
<Pici> elkbuntu: How'd he find you?
<elkbuntu> emma probably showed him the logs for here
<ompaul> what is orochi or should I ask
<Myrtti> I'm getting a heartburn on the emma related stuff
<Myrtti> I get the sudden urge to scream and run away
<elkbuntu> ompaul, a canonical customer who thinks a subscription earns him a 'do as you please' license
<Myrtti> eygh
<ompaul> elkbuntu, that gets them tech support not community support
<Myrtti> nasty
<elkbuntu> ompaul, yeah, no kidding
<elkbuntu> he can pay us if he wants
<ompaul> hehe
<Pici> elkbuntu: He got pissy because we removed people for preemptively posting links before the release announcement.  Said we were misrepresenting canonical.  
<ompaul> better have lots of dosh to pay me
<Pici> er, not elkbuntu, ompaul 
<ompaul> Pici, we don't represent canonical
<Pici> ompaul: Yes I know.
<Seveas> ompaul, we know. It's been dealt with
<ompaul> at least the last time I checked
<Seveas> emma was kicked out forgood as a sideeffect
<elkbuntu> ompaul, this guy doesnt see the distinction
<ompaul> well in there may be exceptions 
<ompaul> elkbuntu, heheh point him to me and I will educate him 
<ompaul> you would be surprised what would happen in such a small mind
<Pici> elkbuntu: How recent was the last message from him?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, ping?
<elkbuntu> pici about 4 mins ago
<ompaul> ikonia, got to have words with you this evening pm if you are around
<Seveas> ompaul, it's already in canonical hands, it's been dealt with. No need to worsen the situation by giving him another op to harass
<elkbuntu> orochi_ is his current nick
<elkbuntu> Seveas, it's not 'been' dealt with if i got a message 4 minutes ago from him
<Pici> Indeed.
<ompaul> elkbuntu, ahh put him on ignore and tell him he is going on ignore as canonical don't pay you
<Seveas> elkbuntu, that's true, but I think it's safe to simply ignore him now
<Seveas> I've talked to jcastro as well (well, he poked me) and I'm confident that it's been dealt with up to the point where we can ignore him
<elkbuntu> it might be worth letting him know it's still happening, incase he thinks its fait accompli
<elkbuntu> we dont need any more time sink trolls
<Amaranth> omg that guy is on slashdot too
<Amaranth> http://tech.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=533250&cid=23182722
<ompaul> Amaranth, give them nothing 
<Pici> Amaranth: Yeah..
<Amaranth> he posted my chat with him on slashdot
<Amaranth> What. The. Fuck.
<ompaul> Amaranth, hit /. with a take down 
<Pici> ohmy, but yes, thats obscene in itself.
<Pici> The log just makes orochi look bad anyways
<Seveas> Amaranth, and forward that to jcastro please
<Seveas> I take back my previous comments on it being dealt with
<elkbuntu> rofl, he doesnt even pay... he's an employee of a customer. ha.
<ompaul> elkbuntu, it gets better - so he is doing this from work
<Pici> "So wait, let me get this straight: people went on IRC, asked particularly stupid questions, and got banned for it?, Stop the presses, we've got headline news right here!" haha
<elkbuntu> ompaul, not sure
<elkbuntu> he's canadian by hostmask
<ompaul> ok
<mc44> set mneptok onto him
<ompaul> mc44, not sure the world is ready for that one
<Seveas> mc44, mneptok is a canonical employee, Bad idea.
<Seveas> we don't have to tiptoe around canonical customers, he probably does :)
<elkbuntu> if he continues the harrassment, i'm sure rogers will be happy enough to disable the account. if as ompaul speculates he is at work, then i'm sure his work will simply *love* him
<Pici> :P
<mc44> Seveas: he can give him special support! :)
<Seveas> elkbuntu, read your channel ;)
<Seveas> mc44, that's what I'm afraid of
<elkbuntu> geez. 4am. all this UNPAID stuff is such a time sink sometimes
<elkbuntu> g'nite
<Pici> goodnight!
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: isn't it
<Myrtti> gnite
<ompaul> that is just sad - I am torrenting up faster than I am downloading ;-)
<ompaul> ubuntu torrents are fun I guess
 * Seeker` has a ratio of 2.6 for his torrent
<ompaul> 15 down 20 up
<Pici> 14:11:29 >>>> Irssi: New peak in #ubuntu@freenode : 1708
<ompaul> just started - something to do with being in work
<Pici> 40
<Seveas> jdong, what's with the 40's?
<jdong> Seveas: my favoite LILO message :)
<jdong> that dreaded 0x40 seek error when you place /boot way too high :)
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> never used lilo
<Seveas> used yaboot for the first time this week
<Seveas> finally got me a ppc buildd \o/
<nalioth> Seveas: do you have a ppc machine?
<Seveas> nalioth, the previous 2 lines seem to indicate that
<Seveas> it's not technically mine though, but I'm the only user 
<nalioth> what did you get?
<Seveas> g4, 400mhz, 348mb mem
<Seveas> not a speedmachine, but good enough
<Pici> yikes #ubuntu is really flying now
<Pici> Every 10 seconds I get another screenfull
<nalioth> Seveas: you don't measure by clock speed with Macs.  They're all good machines.
<Seveas> nalioth, it's still significantly slower than my i386 and amd64 machines when it comes to building packages
<Seveas> now I just need a sparc to have a complete farm :)
<Pici> We should update !envy 
<nalioth> Seveas: "sleep on it"  :)
<Pici> I dont know what the new stance on envyng is though
<tcpdumpgod> Jack_Sparrow, may I PM you about something private please?
<tcpdumpgod> =)
<Jack_Sparrow> certainly
<tcpdumpgod> Outstanding.
<gnomefreak> am i here?
<Seveas> no
<gnomefreak> why do i keep connecting without connecting seee gnomefrea1k :(
<PriceChild> irssi?
<gnomefreak> yes
<ikonia>  7does anyone know vanzemaljac
<PriceChild> sure you haven't got another window already open when you try nd join?
<ikonia> it's the same guy who was being odd to me under a different nick
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: yes ive been shutting irssi down
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i dont recall that nick
<Seveas> keep an eye on matt444 in -ot
<Seveas> he's annoying
<ikonia> me neither, he sent me loads of links of me offering advice saying I was popular, he was using the nick coko
<ikonia> odd, harmless, just odd
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas, he was annoying in main
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, universe and wrong in multiverse
<ompaul> hahahaha
<Jack_Sparrow> cute
<Jack_Sparrow> time for meds and a nap...  enjoy the chaos
<ikonia> osmosis - going to troll
<ikonia> I can feel it
<ikonia> maybe not, 
<ikonia> is envy now supported ?
 * gnomefreak hopes now
<gnomefreak> not
<ikonia> concur
<ompaul> it is
<ikonia> doh
<ubotu> xtf called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-25
<ubotu> Ertyle called the ops in #ubuntu (tmccrary)
<ubotu> tmccrary called the ops in #ubuntu (hellogoodbye)
<Jack_Sparrow> For the logs.. I banned eternalis1 for very abusive pm  after asking him to not use wtf in channel
<LjL-Temp> i think #ubuntu+1 should forward to #ubuntu-release-party
<gnomefreak> if its gonna stay open sure or they will be forwarded 2 times
<gnomefreak> going to #ubuntu
<LjL-Temp> well of course when -release-party is closed the forward would be changed back to #ubuntu
<LjL-Temp> but people now are complaining (as they do on each release) about +1 not existing anymore
<LjL-Temp> and you can't blame them, being throwing into the mess that #ubuntu currently is like this
<nalioth> those people can certainly take 2 weeks off
<mneptok> hm.
<mneptok> anyone got IRC client info for "orochi?"
<mneptok> i'm interested as to who he is
<nalioth>   /version him
<mneptok> 1). not connected
<mneptok> 2). want realname and other client strings, not version
 * mneptok is demanding
<nickrud> whatever happened to anonymity ;)
<mneptok> it goes buhbye when you claim special status as a customer.
<mneptok> if you want to make such claims, tell me who you are. or fuggoff.
<mneptok> >:)
<wgrant> Heh.
<nickrud> ah. I'm a customer. Just not a paying one ;-p
<nalioth> if he's offline, no info will be available
<mneptok> yeah, been gone too long for /whowas
<wgrant> mneptok: I'm sure Gerry can tell you.
<mneptok> wgrant: i'm sure he can't
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Damn.
<ubotu> Fishscene called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party (jeevan_ullas)
<mneptok> why is that channel still open?
<nickrud> dang, the 24th isn't even over
<bod_> hey guys,. ive been talking to the ubuntu forums beginners team and realised that its not very well known about on irc -- i was wondering if we could get a factoid like !beginners -- If your new to ubuntu theres a team of dedicated helpers to ensure that your transition is as smooth as possible ##beginners-help     --     what do you think?
<mneptok> it is for the majority of the world
<Tm_T> because we have release parties going on all over the world still in few next days
<mneptok> Tm_T: that channel is hardly a coordination point
 * nickrud thinks mneptok it becoming a crotchety old man before his time
<mneptok> nickrud: cool, so you'll moderate that channel for the next few days?
<Tm_T> mneptok: I know ;)
<mneptok> nickrud: oh, that's right, you're not even /join'ed to it
<nickrud> mneptok is it that crazy? I was never offered mod there, so I never spent time there
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, JoshBP said: !upgrade is slow
<mneptok> nickrud: we can add you to the op list if it's important to you to keep the channel open.
<nickrud> mneptok oh, a sarcastic one too :) Sure, I'll stick around there for a day or so
<nickrud> mneptok better to keep the joy there rather than #ubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, JoshBP said: cheese is a delicous dairy product
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: please add nickrud to the -r-p access list?
<bod_> is ubotu open source?
<LjL-Temp> konversation literally isn't keeping up with the scrolling in #ubuntu, for christ's sake why should -r-p be closed strictly within 24 hours? it's not like *very* much op attention is being given to #ubuntu either so
<LjL-Temp> !ubotu | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL-Temp> it's there, somewhere on launchpad
<LjL-Temp> google "launchpad ubuntu-bots"
<elkbuntu> mneptok, your friend clamied to be 'an employee of a customer'
<LjL-Temp> anyway, from the perspective of someone who's been off irc for some days
<bod_> LjL-Temp, is that a yes - or you dont know? il check launchpad ty
<LjL-Temp> you're all going nuts, seriously
<LjL-Temp> 'night
<LjL-Temp> bod_: it's a yes
<bod_> LjL-Temp, oh, cool,. cheers
<nickrud> I need a bigger screen
<nickrud> but then I couldn't lie on the couch
<mojo> please add !fastrepos is To select your fastest local repo, select System > Administration > Software Sources and choose "Other..." in the Download From: combo box.  Select your country from the list and click the Select Best Server to speed-test them all and automatically pick the fastest one for you.
<mojo> (to ubotu)  THANKS!!!
<mojo> ALSO:  Please append the following to !slow "  To select a faster (local) repository see !fastrepos"  THANKS!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SNuxoll said: !hardytorrent is <reply> Torrents for hardy are available at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<PriceChild> !torrents > snuxoll
<bod_> hey PriceChild could you have a look at my earlier factoid request plz
<ubotu> Luckrider called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party ()
<elkbuntu> nice, my linode has donated over 60gb of bandwidth so far
<jdong> elkbuntu: yeah I've done 40GB this morning
<elkbuntu> jdong, i throttled rtorrent to 2500 each way, or i probably could have done alot more
<jdong> elkbuntu: yeah I forgot to throttle transmission and it took me 5 minutes to log in again to do some QoS :D
<jdong> oops
<elkbuntu> lol
<jdong> apparently my ethernet cables do not agree with my 80mbit/s estimate :)
<elkbuntu> i think a few people managed to do similar
<jdong> yeah, nice to pump the torrents with some bandwidth
<jdong> because the mirrors sure were hosed
<elkbuntu> yeah
<nealmcb> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<nealmcb> ﻿now, how about    ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ffm_> How do I sugest something to ubotu? The normal !foo is bar doesn't work.
<Pici> ffm_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !bar is baz
<ubotu> But bar already means something else!
<Pici> !bar
<ubotu> baz
<ffm_> !repomirror is Go to "System>Administration>Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the closest mirror to you automatically. 
<ffm_> And ubotu insiststs he isn't smart.
<Pici> It may not like those angle brackets
<ffm_> !repomirror is Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the closest mirror to you automatically. 
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, ffm_ said: !repomirror is Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the closest mirror to you automatically.
<ffm_> You guys need to do anything to approve it?
<Seeker`> ffm_: anything we can do to help you?
<ffm_> Seeker`, Yes.
<ffm_> Seeker`, Can you approve the factoid I added a while ago?
<ffm_> !repomirror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repomirror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seeker`> I can't personally
<Seeker`> but I'm sure someone who can will get round to it when they wake up
<Seeker`> is there anything else we can help you with?
<Hobbsee> !repomirror is <reply> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the closest mirror to you automatically.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Seeker`> lo Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya
<Seeker`> how be?
<Hobbsee> doing OK
 * Seeker` wishes it wasn't 5am
<ffm_> Seeker`, No.
<ffm_> Hobbsee, THanks
<ffm_> !repomirror
<ubotu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the closest mirror to you automatically.
<ffm_> Cool.
<Amaranth> So what did we peak at, anyone know?
<Amaranth> My optimistic guess was obviously wrong again
<Amaranth> I'm thinking we're starting to stabilize wrt the number of users in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> It doesn't seem to peak much anymore during release time
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: there's a limit on when people can actually get help, too
<jdong> that wouldn't happen if health care were socialized!
<jdong> wait what's the context? ;-)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elkbuntu> were being invited to censor people now? how amusing
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  now she doesn't like being insulted.  do we really want to bring up in the logs how many times she's insulted the ubuntu ops?  <sigh>
<Hobbsee> or her.
<stdin> just my opinion, but I think emma has had more than enough chances by now
<Hobbsee> stdin: if you could get the -uk ops to agree...
<Hobbsee> stdin: she was banned last night.  someone's gone and removed it
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  emma spamming me.
 * stdin pokes Amaranth 
<Amaranth> I banned her for PMing people we ban
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: someone's removed it
<Amaranth> I thought perhaps she understood why that was bad so I removed it
<Amaranth> And she didn't even stay in the channel long
<stdin> she'll try and weasel here way back after a ban
<stdin> *her
 * Hobbsee dumps her on ignore
<Amaranth> oh, then she came back after i stopped paying attention
<Amaranth> of course
<Hobbsee> stdin: that requires that she gets unbanned from here
<stdin> I've just been watching the whole "emma saga", but it's seems quite obvious to me what type of person she is now
<Hobbsee> yay, now she's threatening me.
<Amaranth> "After being harassed yet again last night on irc, this is very timely news indeed!"
<elkbuntu> lovely
<Amaranth> What did you mean by that?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: fujisan.
<Amaranth> Right, but what does that have to do with launchpad beta testers?
<Amaranth> Do you get harassed on launchpad too?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: yes.
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, fujisan stalked hobbsee and found out info about her from launchpad
<Amaranth> they would have found that anyway
<Amaranth> you don't have to be on the beta testers team
<Hobbsee> it may have been from the real name on irc, but yeah.
<Amaranth> or even have an account
<Amaranth> I could probably find you on launchpad based on your IRC nick
<Hobbsee> yeah, true
<Amaranth> http://www.google.com/search?q=Hobbsee+launchpad
<Hobbsee> but that wouldnt' give an indication of my gender, et
<stdin> you could probably find it via google for that matter
<Hobbsee> c
<Hobbsee> just the alias that i use
<elkbuntu> yeah, or her real name
<Amaranth> from launchpad i get to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hobbsee
<Amaranth> You're not very private :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i know my nick isn't
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: my real name used to be
<Amaranth> <ubnotu> Every time you install hardy, Hobbsee pokes a kitten with the long pointy stick of doom!
<Amaranth> wtf
<stdin> well ubotu has that, in !installhardy
<wgrant> Is that from the channel which shall not be named?
<elkbuntu> yes
<Hobbsee> !installhardy
<ubotu> Every time you install hardy, Hobbsee pokes a kitten with the long pointy stick of doom!
<Hobbsee> !forget installhardy
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: yeha, they've pulled ubotu's config
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i presume you know about /.?
<Amaranth> You mean orochi_ posting my chat with him on there?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> tha't sclassy
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, it's more favor to you than him anyway
 * jussio1 wakes up and surveys the aftermath of a day of carnage....
<wgrant> jussio1: You don't want to.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: sure thing
<Jordan_U> lalalala in #ubuntu is obviously a troll 
<ubotu> In ubotu, Lynoure said: no sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/32906 on "unable to look up" bug
<Amaranth> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<ikonia>  can someone please remove lalala in #ubuntu it's getting a very old spam/flood/troll
<Myrtti> /me checks
<ikonia>   ta
<elkbuntu> oh joy. fujisan is back
<ikonia> trolling straight away
<ikonia> just ban him
<ikonia> "I've never been in ubuntu before"
<ikonia> "ctrl+alt+del" etc
<elkbuntu> i cant yet. he hasnt done anything actually wrong :(
<ikonia> messing around, lying 
<ikonia> lie-ing ??
<elkbuntu> yes hes lying, but does that mean i should boot the next person who says they know what they're doing? :Þ
<ikonia> "I've never been in here before, it wasn't me that got banned yesterday for asking about ctrl+alt+del
<Myrtti> I'll kick him
<Myrtti> if I get a reason
<ikonia> I just had a gut full yesteday and not up for another day of it
<elkbuntu> nnnngggggg... /me prays he doesnt join -offtopic
<Myrtti> he did
<Myrtti> joyu
<ikonia> this isn't fair on people
<ikonia> he's made his intentions quite clear
 * wgrant is no longer to be confused with Fujisan.
<Myrtti> looooollll
<Myrtti> ikonia: ignore him
<ikonia> fed up with it
<Myrtti> I'll take care of it
<Myrtti> (he has a point)
<ikonia> he does
<wgrant> Argh, I keep thinking "What? I didn't say that!"
<Myrtti> hahah
<Myrtti> could that factoid be revised please
<ikonia> he's not logged off
<ikonia> just left the channel
<Myrtti> but now I'm asking, could that factoid be revised
<Myrtti> I'd leave the bashing of operating systems to sabdfl and the users, not the bot
<ikonia> with the current climate it may be wise to have a house keep/tidy up of the factoid database in general
<ikonia> as anything tounge in cheek will be used agaisnt ubuntu
 * jussio1 tends to agree with Myrtti
<ikonia> at the current moment
<ikonia> eg: the hobsee one that she removed 
<jussio1> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<wgrant> !fujitsu
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<jussio1> hahah
<ikonia> thats not good
<Myrtti> I'm sure there are plenty of Vista users who are happy and for whom Vista (any Windows) is the best choice
<ikonia> ooh
<wgrant> (I'm an alias for nixternal; I've only ever used Vista for 5 minutes :P)
<ikonia> it's a different guy
<ikonia> Myrtti: exactly
<Myrtti> we deal with Ubuntu
<Myrtti> period
<ikonia> I would request a little tidy up of the factoid database, ubuntu appears to be under certain spot lights, 
<jussi01> !forget fujitsu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jussi01 said: !forget fujitsu
<Myrtti> would !o ps be a good spot now
<jussio1> bleh
<Myrtti> so those who might have access to the bot factoid database could revise it
<wgrant> jussi01: Might want to !forget nixternal as well.
<jussi01> @login
<ubotu> OK
<Myrtti> @login
<ubotu> OK
<jussi01> !forget fujitsu
<ubotu> I'll forget that, jussi01
<Myrtti> !unforget fujitsu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Myrtti said: !unforget fujitsu
<Myrtti> yeah.
<Myrtti> whatever
<Myrtti> more coffee
<jussi01> heh
<Myrtti> jussi01: ubot5 is listening?
<jussi01> Myrtti: no. Ill sync the db later
<jussi01> shouldnt be...
<jussi01> oh hang on
<Myrtti> [12:25] <+Myrtti> !unforget fujitsu
<Myrtti> [12:25] *** Irssi: Query started with ubotu in window 11
<Myrtti> [12:25] *** Irssi: Query started with ubot5 in window 12
<jussi01> Myrtti: weird... doesnt do it for me. :/
<Seeker`> ubotu5 messaged me yesterday when I suggested a factoid
<jussi01> ubot5: part
<jussi01> :)
<PaulVanVliet> Hello can someone help me please i am banned from #ubuntu-offtopic while i have never been there before...
<Myrtti> !no vista is Vista is one of Microsoft Windows'es. Chat about them on ##windows (note Freenode policy); most of other issues covered in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Myrtti said: !no vista is Vista is one of Microsoft Windows'es. Chat about them on ##windows (note Freenode policy); most of other issues covered in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<PaulVanVliet> it seems that they banned mibbit in general
<PaulVanVliet> so everyone who is using it
<Myrtti> yes
<PaulVanVliet> i filed a bugreport to mibbit already
<PaulVanVliet> why?
<PaulVanVliet> mibbit is looking into it
<PaulVanVliet> why ban an entire client?
<Myrtti> webproxies in general aren't that well liked
<Myrtti> web gateways
<PaulVanVliet> thats discrimination mibbit has freenode on their save networks list even
<PaulVanVliet> you have something against web 2.0?
<Myrtti> we have something against trolls who abuse the web proxies
<Myrtti> mibbit is no exception
<PaulVanVliet> i dont understand i just came here to get help for ubuntu
<PaulVanVliet> i can join every other channel except that one
<PaulVanVliet> you cant just ban an entire client
<PaulVanVliet> thats not fair
<Myrtti> it's not a client
<Myrtti> it's a web proxy
<PaulVanVliet> i have a choice what i use to irc with
<PaulVanVliet> its the principle that matters 
<Myrtti> accessible to anyone who wants, bypassing proxies
<Myrtti> a way for the trolls to avoid bans
<Myrtti> and bypass them
<PaulVanVliet> i dont know what that means
<PaulVanVliet> mibbit is not about it
<Myrtti> perhaps not
<Myrtti> trolls are
<PaulVanVliet> its an easier way to communicate 
<PaulVanVliet> you cant limit freedom of choice for a few rotten apples
<Myrtti> if it only were few
<PaulVanVliet> well i will address this issue with mibbit and let know about it
<PaulVanVliet> i see
<PaulVanVliet> thats unfortunate
<PaulVanVliet> esp for me i am just here to benefit from the ubuntu community
<PaulVanVliet> i hope this wont spread to other channels
<jpatrick> Ubuntu comes with an IRC client by default
<PaulVanVliet> have you contacted mibbit?
<Myrtti> what's there to contact them about?
<PaulVanVliet> anyways i will let them know about the issue maybe they can do something about it
<Myrtti> "you've got bad users"
<PaulVanVliet> i dont know
<jussi01> !vista
<ubotu> Vista is the new version of Microsoft Windows. Chat about them on ##windows (note Freenode policy); most of other issues covered in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Myrtti> "yes, we know"
<Myrtti> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> hrm
<PaulVanVliet> i see
<PaulVanVliet> so which client should i use then?
<Myrtti> there's so many users abusing mibbit that the amount of work we'd need to do with emails to them is uncountable
<PaulVanVliet> i am sorry to hear i had no idea sorry 
<jpatrick> PaulVanVliet: XChat comes by default on Ubuntu
<Myrtti> jpatrick: no it doesn't
<ikonia> Myrtti: may I, "Vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from ubuntu to windows is convered in the the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows"
<Myrtti> jpatrick: pidgin does
<wgrant> XChat hasn't for a while.
<jpatrick> Myrtti: damn, you can tell I don't use gnome :)
<Myrtti> ikonia: sure, any enhancment is welcome
<ikonia> there you go
<Myrtti> jpatrick: and I wouldn't notice the absence of xchat since I use irssi
<ikonia> windows to ubuntu that should read
<jpatrick> Myrtti: me too
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> !vista
<ubotu> Vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<jussi01> hows that?
<Myrtti> PaulVanVliet: there's plenty of irc clients installable with the package manager if you don't like pidgin (I wouldn't personally use it to IRC even if I'd be paid 100€)
<ikonia> thanks
<Myrtti> jussi01: great
<PaulVanVliet> ok ty Myrtti
<ikonia> that reads better to me and removes troll bait
<jpatrick> !irc | PaulVanVliet - see this
<ubotu> PaulVanVliet - see this: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Myrtti> jussi01: there's still a missing caps there
<jussio1> gah, yeah I see it
<jussio1> 1 sec
<Myrtti> <3
<Mez> elkbuntu, it should be I think
<jussi01> !no vista is <reply> Vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<ubotu> I'll remember that jussi01
<Mez> elkbuntu, sudo apt-get install ctrlproxy
<Myrtti> PaulVanVliet: was there anything else we can help you with?
<Myrtti> nealmcb: and you?
<ikonia> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Amaranth> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Amaranth> Just making sure no one added that link to the bug report
<Myrtti> mojo: how may we help you today?
<Amaranth> Silly users breaking local hostname resolution and complaining about their system suddenly not working...
<Myrtti> mojo: hello?
<Myrtti> Amaranth: your slip is showing in -ot
<Amaranth> ?
<Myrtti> @
<Amaranth> Wow, for like 18 hours I think :P
<Myrtti> :-)
<mojo> hi
<Seeker`> hi, how can we help?
<mojo> Myrtti::  sorry, don't even know how long i was lurking idle... i am ready to fall asleep
<mojo> Seeker`::  Myrtti ::  I was here earlier giving suggestions I had for updating ubotu database
<mojo> please add !fastrepos is To select your fastest local repo, select System > Administration > Software Sources and choose "Other..." in the Download From: combo box.  Select your country from the list and click the Select Best Server to speed-test them all and automatically pick the fastest one for you.
<mojo> ALSO:  Please append the following to !slow "  To select a faster (local) repository see !fastrepos"  THANKS!
<Seeker`> !repomirror
<ubotu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the closest mirror to you automatically.
<Seeker`> is that not sufficient?
<Myrtti> closest isn't always fastest
<Myrtti> btw
<Myrtti> so perhaps s/closest/fastest/
<mojo> okay so !fastrepos would be an alias of !repomirror.  Still might be good to reference in !slow, since it was quoted a lot w/regard to the stampede
<Seeker`> I dont see the point of a factoid that says 
<Seeker`> "see !other-factoid"
<Seeker`> you may as well just use the other factoid in the first place, otherwise you just get a lot of botspam
<mojo> Myrtti::  true, closest not == fastest.  I put the country select in there because it takes a while to test them all, and some folks would be waiting on that dialong a long time.  Restricting to country seemed reasonable as a suggestion
<mojo> Myrtti::  Just thought !slow could use something better than "be patient with APT" or whatever.  Some offered recourse would benefit some
<mojo> Myrtti::  but it's no holy war for the one true ubotu answer, :p , just trying to be helpful
<ikonia> maybe look at !dumb
<ikonia> !dumb
<ubotu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> ahh that only works in -offtopic
<ikonia> maybe worth dropping !dumb from #ubuntu-offtopic
<mojo> sounds like simple ettiquite to me ;)
<ikonia> umb-#ubuntu-offtopis <reply> mc44
<Myrtti> I need more coffee
<mojo> but anyway if y'all want to update !slow to offer some recourse in addition to a general explanation, cool.  If not, I'll go lurk in #unloved-pretenders-to-the-bot
<mojo> Myrtti::  i am _so_ beyond coffee.  I'm typing at like 1/4 natural pace, lol.  I'm gonna call it quits for the night.  i'm in tzone -6, 2am is coming around the horizon soon (or I'm sliding toward it)...
<mojo> nite
<Myrtti> gnite
<Amaranth> Shouldn't we close #ubuntu-release-party now?
<ikonia> !hal in #ubuntu-offtopic should also be considered for a tidyup/removal
<ikonia> !hal900
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal900 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> sorry hal9000 in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> !hal9000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal9000 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> I get the odd feeling that Piero_Scaruffi and Fujisan are the same person
<Seeker`> Myrtti: Any particular reason?
<Myrtti> the fact that after Fujisan left, Piero was the first to test the factoid
<Myrtti> and now that amaranth mentioned fsf after Fujisan left, now Piero asks what's fsf
<Myrtti> I know it's far fetched
<Myrtti> but I got the feeling before Piero asked what's fsf
<ikonia> the ammount of people playing games with ubuntu channels at the moment is beyond belief
<Myrtti> just didn't say anything
<Myrtti> I've seen Piero say something very seldom
<Myrtti> now out of the blue he becomes vocal
<ikonia> on such a handy topic
<ikonia> last him and his last comments before that are !vista
<ikonia> 10:18 < Piero_Scaruffi> !vista
<Amaranth> Staff would have to tell you
<ikonia> doubtful, could be using seperate IP's
<Amaranth> They both have nice convenient cloaks
<Myrtti> but anyway
<Myrtti> it doesn't reallyl matter since they're not evading any bans, are they
<Myrtti> just a strange speculation
<Myrtti> and a note
<Amaranth> I think the unaffiliated cloak should have something in it that uniquely identifies your IP
<ikonia> no no, but I find it odd that on the same day two people do !vista
<ikonia> one just before fujitsu joins complaining about it
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> it is odd
<Myrtti> but now its said and noted
<wgrant> ikonia: I changed my nick and people *still* get me mixed up. Wow.
<ikonia> wgrant: no, Ijust can't type
<wgrant> Unless someone's running around with my old nick already.
<wgrant> Heh.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-server, Kamping_Kaiser said: ubotu, hardy is hi ops, also also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades for upgrades.
<Myrtti> whut?
<gnomefreak> what no need to see CC during a membership renewal?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: nope
<gnomefreak> cool i thought i had to thanks 
 * Hobbsee waves to Amaranth
<Amaranth> hey
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: how's it going?  has the guy stopped harassing you yet?
<Amaranth> orochi_? yeah, that ended yesterday
 * Hobbsee spoke to jorge about it - glad to see we're all on the same page, at least w.r.t. him
<Hobbsee> oh good
<Amaranth> You guys are weird, I don't get stalkers
<Hobbsee> lucky
<Amaranth> Well, I'm thinking emma might count at this point...
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: she's stalking all of us, though.
 * wgrant creeps around quietly.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: those who actually did the banning, in particular.
 * Amaranth throws a net on wgrant
<wgrant> Damn.
<Hobbsee> haha
 * Hobbsee sends wgrant off to china, for a holiday.
<Hobbsee> (why china?  sounded like an interesting place.  interesting to try to connect to irc, too)
<wgrant> No thanks, I already choked there once.
<Hobbsee> ouch
<wgrant> Xi'an's air is seriously bad.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: what are your thoughts on what we should start doing, as an op team, for those who appear to be somewhat insane?
<Hobbsee> In particular, those who refuse to listen to reason, etc.  Like some of the stalkers yesterday.
<Amaranth> Can your IRC client ignore PMs from certain people?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Amaranth> Sounds like a plan to me
<Myrtti> Amaranth: ignore is too powerful tool for ops to use
<Hobbsee> but they're still damaging ubuntu channels by turning people against us, etc.
<Amaranth> And just ban them from any channel they try to do it in
<Myrtti> FCOL the damn Fujisan is at -ot AGAIN
<Hobbsee> It appears that they'll just believe what they like, and call it a power abuse, though.
<Amaranth> There is no right answer
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: it effectively means that the CC gets pulled in, for each time that someone who doesn't listen to reason, and/or doesn't agree with the state of events.
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: has he learned?
<Amaranth> So the best answer is the one that causes us the least stress, I'd say
<Myrtti> entered and hit !vista
<Myrtti> the first thing he did
<Amaranth> Which is to just ignore them and make sure they can't disrupt any of the channels.
<Amaranth> They can go seethe in their own channel, that's fine
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: what about long term?
<Amaranth> I think that's the first time I've ever used the word seethe in writing
<Amaranth> There is no long term solution
<Amaranth> They'll get bored before us
<Hobbsee> obviously, those who refuse to listen to reason will not agree with the events, and so will expect them to be overturned.
<Hobbsee> We hope, anyway.
<Amaranth> Well, we've already been around longer than them, proves we have staying power :)
<Hobbsee> guess it's not hard to just keep enforcing the restrictions placed on them, as they spread out.
<Amaranth> Worst case they all go sit in their own little channel and complain about us
<Amaranth> But that's already the case so...
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: or keep hitting our channels
<Amaranth> Well, we can stop that
<Amaranth> These aren't people with botnets, just life-long trolls
<Hobbsee> True
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: leave him alone.  he can choose to harass me again if he likes, in which case i'll go to freenode again, and tell them that their catalysing clearly didn't work the first time.
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: no point him getting both of us
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: in terms of kickign him out, anyway
<Myrtti> I kicked him from -r-p yesterday
<Myrtti> so it's no use anyway
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: oh, you as well?
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: bans tend to gte more of a response.
<Hobbsee> wow, #ubuntu is getting small.
<Myrtti> AHHAHHAHHA!
<Amaranth> Ok, now I'm sure they're the same person
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: who and who?
<Myrtti> Piero whatever and Fujisan
<Amaranth> fujisan and piero
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Myrtti> /me does a victory wiggle
<Amaranth> random: what does "re" mean?
<Hobbsee> returned
<Myrtti> in what context
<Amaranth> what Hobbsee said :)
<Amaranth> they always say that in #ubuntu-desktop, never did figure it out
<elkbuntu> it can also mean 're-hi'
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: btw, should emma be unbanned?  now that it's not release day....
 * Hobbsee still has little confidence that she'll bring anything convincing and new, but should at least give her the chance.
<Hobbsee> it would stop her privmsg'ing some of the less active ops in here, which might be nice.
<Hobbsee> then again, she's still putting in her lies, so....
<Hobbsee> eg: < emma> I was just banned without warning or the first word of why.
<Hobbsee> which is wrong on 2 counts.
 * Hobbsee lets it be, then.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: heads up - piero
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu-women
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: has fujisan been back?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yeah, he's back now.
<PriceChild> sorry, has he been back harassing you?
<Myrtti> being annoying
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: still spouting crap, but he hasn't started harassing me again.  mind you, i havent given him the boot for spouting crap though.
<PriceChild> That's something.
<PriceChild> What is piero's full nick?
<Hobbsee> [23:31] <Piero_Scaruffi> hi girls :)
<PriceChild> ty
<ubotu> In ubotu, DJones said: !envy is EnvyNG is an application written in Python which will download the latest ATI or NVIDIA driver or the Legacy driver for Hardy/8.04, FAQ's are at http://albertomilone.com/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Main.EnvyNG-InstructionsForUbuntu. The earlier version of Envy is unsupported and should be used at your own risk.
<Myrtti> aha.
<Myrtti> do we know we should support the new envy?
<Myrtti> I think we do
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: we do.
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: it's even got most of it's crack removed, now
<Myrtti> but still?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Unless it's grabbing from multiverse, it should still be on the bad list.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: its' grabbing from multiverse now
<Hobbsee> that's what the latest upload was - although i didn't check the code
<wgrant> Ah, good.
<wgrant> Well, better.
<Myrtti> I've got a horrible lag
<elektronik123> hello
<elektronik123> i have a problem with blockade on #ubuntu-pl
<PriceChild> elektronik123: do you know who banned you?
<elektronik123> pressenter or JU-REK
<Myrtti> we're dealing with non-loco specific irc channels
<Myrtti> you might get better luck /msg him directly
<elektronik123> i can`t remember who
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<PriceChild> elektronik123: gimme a mo
<elektronik123> mo ?
<elektronik123> i don`t speak good english
<Myrtti> every loco channel should have a representative at #ubuntu-irc, IMO
<Myrtti> moment
<PriceChild> elektronik123: it was 'cheester'
<elektronik123> maybe
<elektronik123> cheester isn`t avaible
<elektronik123> what can i do ?
<PriceChild> elektronik123: you could wait until he returns (probably not long) or you could see if any of the other active ops are willing to discuss it. /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-pl list
<elektronik123> nothing nothing
<RichiH> zloy, Dim252, adm_24had0w: understood?
<RichiH> oups
<RichiH> wrong channel
<Hobbsee> ooh, there's an annoucement fro the CC
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: where?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: topic of -meeting
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: announcement?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: huh?
<Hobbsee> 7am.  ouch
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I don't see an annoucement? Just a new meeting time?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yes.
<Hobbsee> that is it.
<PriceChild> ok
<CyberSamurai> can i get tested
<PriceChild> CyberSamurai: on what?
<CyberSamurai> the ubuntu channel told me to join this one to get tested by an op
<PriceChild> CyberSamurai: could you go back and read the instructions again?
<CyberSamurai> i did....however it said it was unable to test me
<Amaranth> oh, it'll only test you if it has you logged as someone with the exploit
<Amaranth> guess that makes sense, otherwise people could use it to get their bans removed
<PriceChild> Amaranth: it only removes the read topic bans
<Amaranth> no worky
<Amaranth> it must keep a list of who it bans
<PriceChild> both
<Mez> It does, however, if you have access you can add people to the list
<Amaranth> neat
<Mez> <+FloodBot1> amaranth has been removed from the exploit quarantine
<Mez> Amaranth, you learn something new every day :D
<Amaranth> hehe
<Mez> Amaranth, that channel is also useful, as it gives some great info for monitoring the main chan
<Mez> <+FloodBot1> liveinteractive sent 6 messages while muted
<Mez> <+FloodBot1> _aeGIs sent 5 messages while muted
<Amaranth> eh, i'm almost never around for dealing with the things it helps with
<Mez> for example (when it auto-mutes things)
<Amaranth> I just ban people when someone calls !ops
<Mez> lol
<Amaranth> And apparently co-run #ubuntu-release-party with stdin :)
 * Gary pokes Amaranth for setting his hilight off
<PriceChild> :/
<Amaranth> silly people, you're in the list
<PriceChild> Gary: Gary Gary 
<Gary> funny enough, that doen't hilight me PriceChild 
 * Mez hugs Gary !ops
<Mez> :P
 * Gary hurts Mez 
 * Mez feels loved
 * Amaranth tries to remember Gary's old nick
<Mez> GaryK
<Mez> or was it GazzaK
<Amaranth> GazzaK
<Mez> /nick MrKearley
<Gary> it was GazzaK, and no, that does not hilight either
<Amaranth> that's pretty useless
<Gary> why
<Amaranth> highlighting on !ops gets too many false positives
<Amaranth> like that
 * nalioth doesn't highlight on ! o p s   or ! s t a f f
<Gary> do you hilight on nalioth though nalioth 
 * Hobbsee stabs nalioth
<Mez> Hobbsee, do you have a hilight on ! o p s ?
<Mez> (with the spaces)
<jdong> Mez: you mean !  o  p  s  ?
<Mez> jdong :P
<nalioth> Gary: Gazzak: MrKearley: yes i do
<Mez> jdong, get back to convincing Canonical to get you more RAM
 * Hobbsee stabs Mez too
<Mez> Hobbsee, what did I do ?
<Hobbsee> jdong: interestingly, that didn't trigger my highlight.
<Mez> Hobbsee, but ! o p s did?
<Hobbsee> Mez: oh wait.
<Mez> you really have a strange hilight there
<Hobbsee> my bad.
<Hobbsee> Mez: no i don't.
<Hobbsee> Mez: but i do have a highlight on Hobbsee :P
<Mez> :P
<nealmcb> Can someone change the ubotu factoid for ebox?
<nealmcb> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<nealmcb> ﻿now, how about    ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<jussio1> nealmcb: you can make suggestions by pm'ing ubotu with !factoid is new content here. :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, SimplePlan said: !ask which one is more efficient gnome or kde????
<Myrtti> !best > SimplePlan
<nealmcb> !ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, nealmcb said: !ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<nealmcb> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<nealmcb> jussio1: so does that get put in some ubotu workflow or something?
<jussi01> nealmcb: no, it just forwards it here so we see it :)
<jussi01> !ebox is <reply>ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ubotu> But ebox already means something else!
<jussi01> !no, ebox is <reply>ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ubotu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> nealmcb: :)
<nealmcb> many thanks :-)
<jussio1> nealmcb: you are welcome :)
<nealmcb> I'd consider that a "workflow" of sorts
<jussio1> hehe
<jussio1> nealmcb: alright then. anything else we can help with?
<nealmcb> Nope :-)
<ubotu> In ubotu, evand said: wubi is Wubi is an officially supported Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<evand> pls to accept updated wubi factoid
<ubotu> In ubotu, liamrharvey said: my wi fi is playing up
<jussio1> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<Jack_Sparrow> evand, I disagree
<jussio1> Is wubi officially supported?
<Jack_Sparrow> jussio1, yes, not my choice, but yes
<jussio1> really? as in canonical supported or community supported?
<Jack_Sparrow> jussio1, dont know..  I personally would NEVER recommend it
<jussi01> :/
<evand> Jack_Sparrow: I don't see how your personal distaste for it should overrride the existing community support and Canonical support.
<Jack_Sparrow> It doesnt over-ride it..  I told the developer straight up I thought it was the worst idea since automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> I simply will not personally suggest or support it
<evand> If there's a bug in it that you're experiencing that's one thing, but I fail to see how its a bad *idea*.  It's just a regular Ubuntu install with the root filesystem in a file.
<Jack_Sparrow> I agreed not to flame it in the ubuntu room.
<evand> It brings new people to Ubuntu who wouldn't otherwise try it.
<Jack_Sparrow> evand I know what it is..
<jussio1> regardless of whether anyone likes it or not, the factoid needs to be correct. 
<evand> Indeed.
<evand> I proposed a change.  I can do so again if necessary.
<jussio1> hrm, I worry about the "officially" supported - whether it actually is supported by paid support  or just supported by community
<evand> it's officially supported
<jussio1> evand: it sounds fine, just that one concern. 
<jussio1> evand: can you point me to documentation of that?
<evand> jussio1: confirming that it's covered under paid support.  I'll get back to you as soon as I have a response from the right people at Canonical.
<jussio1> evand: ok. before I go changing things, I want to make sure. :)
<evand> jussio1: of course, completely understandable :)
<budgieboy> lol
<stdin> something amusing budgieboy ?
<budgieboy> haha
<budgieboy> ye, sorry
<budgieboy> Whats this place?
<stdin> read the topic and find out
<budgieboy> Istill dont get it
<budgieboy> oh now I do
<budgieboy> why am I here?
<jussi01> budgieboy: you were forwarded here because you did something wrong. 
<stdin> you were forwarded here because it seems you can not follow the rules in #kubuntu
<budgieboy> oh yeah, thats why I said lol when I entered!
<budgieboy> I said tux kept raping suse
<jussi01> !guidelines | budgieboy please read these, then come back. 
<ubotu> budgieboy please read these, then come back.: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stdin> if you don't want to behave in #kubuntu, then you will not be aloud to be in #kubuntu
<Myrtti>  eeeeyyygghhh
<budgieboy> Im ean, can you imagine a penguin and an iguwana?
<Myrtti> /me disapproves
<budgieboy> I was just making a linux joke
<Myrtti> may I?
<stdin> please :)
<budgieboy> because tux is a penguin and suse is a green iqwana
<budgieboy> did you know that
<budgieboy> ?
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, angasule said: ubotu's Spanish message is kind of broken, language names are not capitalised in Spanish, plus "para español" makes no sense (verb missing)
<Myrtti> as a woman, I highly, very very HIGHLY disapprove the usage of the word RAPE as supposedly FUNNY
<Myrtti> IT'S NOT
<budgieboy> You're sexist
<Myrtti> ehehhe... and you're not funny
<stdin> you're a troll, that's clear
<budgieboy> you think they olny target women 
<Myrtti> no, I don't
<budgieboy> Yes, you do
<budgieboy> clearly
<Myrtti> <cold sarcasm>lookie fellers, we have a telepath in our midst.</cold sarcasm>
<budgieboy> but did you know...the Suse logo came about when the creator found an igwana in his draw
<Myrtti> it's not funny
<budgieboy> why not?
<Myrtti> you trying to explain the joke will not make it funnier
<budgieboy> Tux is
<Jack_Sparrow> budgieboy, I dont find it funny either and I am a man
<budgieboy> he wwears a kape to stop making skid marks on the box
<Myrtti> anyway, if you're not capable of listening to the ops telling you what's appropriate behaviour, then you clearly aren't supposed to be on a channel
<Myrtti> s/a/that/
<budgieboy> That's because you have no sense of humour
<budgieboy> This is why linux is dying
<Myrtti> now you're just trolling
<Myrtti> and we're not buying it
<budgieboy> I gave a way 4.3thousand copies already
<Myrtti> way to go
<Myrtti> it still doesn't make your behaviour acceptable
<Seeker`> why exactly is this conversation happening? he clearly doesn't care what anyone else has to say
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Myrtti> Seeker`: I'm starting to think the same
<budgieboy> it took me a whole year to do that, 3 years ago it took meer weeks!
<budgieboy> they call him the seeker
<Myrtti> budgieboy: now be a good sport, read the IRCguidelines and come back later, preferably when you've matured a bit mentally
<budgieboy> thats racist!
<budgieboy> just because im blakc
<budgieboy> baclk
<budgieboy> black
<Myrtti> :rolleyes:
<Seeker`> someone should set a +b now, if not sooner
<Myrtti> yeah, I could clearly see it thru my crystal ball and your black typing
<budgieboy> oh yeah look at you running around with your heads full of eye balls
<Myrtti> Seeker`: oh puhleeze, I'm bored
<Myrtti> oh, wait!
<budgieboy> I set my budgie on tu!
<budgieboy> he goes "chtchtchtcht!"
<budgieboy> 46% complete
<Myrtti> /me takes out her emp cannon and points at budgieboy
<Myrtti> *BWUUUUUP*
<stdin> I no longer have the energy to deal with more mentally disturbed people, my weeks quota is up
<budgieboy> Im gonna have a hardy hardon
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> next one will earn him a /hellokitty
<Seeker`> Myrtti: thanks
<budgieboy> awww
<budgieboy> ouch
<budgieboy> tsk
<Myrtti> well now, you were warned, budgieboy
<Myrtti> /me takes her Hello Kitty® emp cannon, points at budgieboy and flips it on *BWUUUUUP*
<Myrtti> *snif* This thing is heavy!
<Myrtti> there.
<Myrtti> that was hellokitty effect
<jussi01> sigh... theres always one...
<Seeker`> gah, they are from the UK. I always feel ashamed when idiots come from England
<Myrtti> Seeker`: atleast you've got more population than we Finns
<Myrtti> and FCOL, Linus is Finnish
<Seeker`> Myrtti: How many peopel in finland?
<jussi01> as is IRC...
<Myrtti> can you imagine how ashamed I am when the idiots come from here
<jussi01> 5 million
<Myrtti> luckily our idiots stay on Quakenet and IRCnet
<Myrtti> well, most of them anyway
<jussi01> !no, wubi is <reply>Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ubotu> I'll remember that jussi01
<Myrtti> I just love my irssi and my aliases
<jussi01> hehe, nice
<stdin> apparently it actually has trouble uninstalling
<jussi01> really?
<stdin> so I've heard on the channels and forum
<stdin> something to do with the windows boot loader or something
<jussi01> hrm... not so good
<stdin> but I don't pay much attention as I can't really help with any issues
<stdin> it is, after all, a windows app ;)
<jussio1> hehe
<jedimasterk> test me
<Seeker`> jedimasterk: this isn't the right channel to be tested in
<jedimasterk> I can't join the channel
<Seeker`> which channel?
<jedimasterk> I had problems with my port. Read that I should use 8001
<Seeker`> yes, you should
<Seeker`> which channel are you having problems joining?
<stdin> did you read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<jedimasterk> Yes I read the #ubuntu-read-topic
<ompaul> jedimasterk, you need to do what is here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<ompaul> then you need to ask the bot to test you
<jedimasterk> I did that
<ompaul> it will remove your ban then 
<jedimasterk> ok
<Seeker`> jedimasterk: where did you try it?
<jedimasterk> Under Ubuntu Server
<Seeker`> you need to say "test me" without the quotes in #ubuntu-read-topic
<jedimasterk> ok I'll try it
<Pici> test me
<ubotu> In ubotu, emorris said: !no, Gutsy is ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Seeker`> Pici: What is the capital of England?
<Pici> London!
<Seeker`> WRONG!
<ompaul> Seeker`, essex
<Seeker`> It is, in fact, "E"
<Pici> :)
<Pici> capital/capitol
<Seeker`> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<jdong> Seeker`: I thought approximately 5 billion GBP?
<jdong> *ducks*
<ompaul> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Seeker`> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<ompaul> !no gutsy is <reply>  Gutsy is ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy is ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Myrtti> what's with the space
<Myrtti> looks odd
<ompaul> which one?
<Seeker`> between "is" and "ubuntu"
<Seveas> !gutsy =~ s/  / /
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Myrtti> on irssi is just made an extra line break first :-o
<ubotu> In ubotu, emorris said: no, ﻿Gutsy is <reply> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<ompaul> !gutsy | emorris
<ubotu> emorris: Gutsy is ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> !gutsy > emorris
<stdin> I hope ubot3 and ubotu didn't both send a /msg then
<emorris> ﻿no, it doesn't make sense    "Gutsy is ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu."
<stdin> hmm, which is why they added <reply> I guess
<ompaul> !no gutsy is <reply>  Gutsy, known as ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy, known as ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Myrtti> you still got's the extra spaces
<ompaul> !no gutsy is <reply> Gutsy, known as ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> Myrtti, ?
<ompaul> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy, known as ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Myrtti> as ﻿Ubuntu 
<ompaul>  ﻿that is one space
<ompaul> !no gutsy is <reply> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<Myrtti> not according to my terminal
<ompaul> according to my buffer it is
<ompaul> what fonts are you using?
<Myrtti> monospace
<ompaul> anyway now that is done what is the situation 
<Myrtti> budgieboy: have you read the irc guidelines?
<budgieboy> where are they?
<ompaul> !guidelines | budgieboy 
<ubotu> budgieboy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> I believe there's a link in the topic
<budgieboy> oh wait it's ok, problem solved
<ompaul> budgieboy, can we help you in some way?
<ompaul> was that a no?
<Myrtti> I just smacked him with both my normal emp and hellokitty before you arrived
<ompaul> aye
<Myrtti> he had told a supposedly funny joke about a Linux raping SuSE (Tux raping "Iguwana") in #kubuntu and failed to understand that we couldn't find it funny
<ompaul> ahh that would help things be a bit bannish
<budgieboy> How do I install flash player for 64bit?
<budgieboy> there is non on the site! just 32bit!
<Myrtti> *gasp*
<ompaul> budgieboy, why would you ask in the -ops channel
<Myrtti> you're on the wrong channel
<ompaul> did you read the guidelines?
<budgieboy> where are they?
<Myrtti> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stdin> you were told several times, you must have a poor memory
<Myrtti> you're still banned from #kubuntu
<ompaul> budgieboy, ok - last time you were here we had the same conversation with different players
<ompaul> budgieboy, so read them go away and come back in an hour
<Myrtti> and you're not getting any further until you show some understanding on what is a nono and what is ok
<budgieboy> wait, its ok I fixed it myself
<Myrtti> you ...
<Myrtti> fixed what?
<PriceChild> I think he knows what he is doing Myrtti.
<ompaul> elisa
 * jussio1 sighs
<ompaul> he can wait the hour
 * Seeker` wonders why the previous ban was removed
<ompaul> to give him a chance
<PriceChild> Seeker`: bans in -ops are bad
<Myrtti> jussio1: how about you revise the ban in k
<Myrtti> :-P
<jussio1> Myrtti: to a straight ban? not a forward?
<Myrtti> yup
<Seeker`> PriceChild: on the whole, yes, but in some cases when people are obviously trying to be irritating
<ompaul> PriceChild, read the interaction - mine stays for 31 minutes
<ompaul> or longer 
<ompaul> and less than 1
<ompaul> hour
<PriceChild> yup yup
<jussi01> Myrtti: done
<jussi01> ok, Im off for a bit. 
<ompaul> LjL, want a to write a very special bot
<ompaul> where we can submit a ban time to it and it removes a nick and ban at that juncture if nothing specified it keeps them out for 15 minutes
<ompaul> Myrtti, that is hardly 30 minutes
 * ompaul goes to get something to chew on 
<ompaul> :)
<Myrtti> ompaul: there's no need for it anymore because jussi01 revised the banforward in k --> here to be no more
<ompaul> would not bet on it
<ompaul> now I am off to get that thing I referred to
<Myrtti> well atleast he won't be coming here believing he's in k
<Myrtti> and we'll be dealing with the real issue
<Myrtti> I don't think he ever realized being banned from there and coming here automatically
<ompaul> watch #u
<Myrtti> !bot > n000b 
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<gnomefreak> am i here?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: do you want to be?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: having connection issues
<gnomefreak> 3rd day worth of them
<nalioth> so i've noticed
<gnomefreak> sorry working on it atm looking for a way to get real time stats
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-26
 * mneptok harumphs
 * nalioth stuffs mneptok with persimmons
<mneptok> rodserling needs a reminder that -offtopic rules apply to everyone. despite their connection to the channel.
<Seeker`> what connections does rodserling have to the channel?
<mneptok> "i use it a lot" or something.
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (BOBBYgr)
<Flannel> Hey. anyone awake?  could use help in #ubnutu
<Flannel> BOBBYgr
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> xaxaxaxaxa as well
<Flannel> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> my damn scripts died
 * Hobbsee waves
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (xaxaxaxaxa)
<gnomefreak> hi :)
<Hobbsee> oh nice, whereis renders correctly in ff now
<nalioth> clones?
<mneptok> gnomefreak: how you feelin' these days, ace?
<gnomefreak> mneptok: better than i was thanks
<gnomefreak> just tired
<mneptok> gnomefreak: (and please leave your ISP out of it) ;)
<gnomefreak> its fixed
<gnomefreak> afaict
<mneptok> nice.
 * Hobbsee beats whereis with a big stick
 * mneptok vends tickets
 * Hobbsee adds more stops, so it gets her going in a sane wya.
<Pici> I'm going away for a few days starting tomorrow... so don't do anything I wouldnt do.
<mneptok> so ... we hide the toilet paper and toothpaste? >:)
<Jordan_U> For some reason if I try to post anything in #ubuntu-bots I get the error "ubuntu-bots :That channel doesn't exist" even though I joined successfully and see the topic
<Jordan_U> For some reason if I try to post anything in #ubuntu-bots I get the error "ubuntu-bots :That channel doesn't exist" even though I joined successfully and see the topic
<nalioth> Jordan_U: just because you acn see the topic, doesn't mean you're synced
<Jordan_U> nalioth, I don't know much about how IRC works, what is causing the problem? ( I am not the only one who cannot post to #ubuntu-bots )
<tonyyarusso> The channel is +m
<nalioth> that would explain it
<tonyyarusso> Is there a reason for that or should it be removed do you think?
<nalioth> i think Jordan_U should introduce themselves to nickserv
<Jordan_U> nalioth, I am registered and identified, is there something more I should do?
<stdin> you wern't identified before
<nalioth> Jordan_U: what he said
<Jordan_U> nalioth, I still can't post anything
<nalioth> but now we know it's you
<Jordan_U> nalioth, Ahh
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, LjL: Hey, just curious what the reason for +m in #ubuntu-bots is.
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, the release :)
<HunterSThompson> how can I change my password?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: ah.
<tonyyarusso> HunterSThompson: that would be a question for #freenode instead.
<HunterSThompson> ah...thanks
 * ompaul kills something very very big
<elkbuntu> can someone please help me in -offtopic, i fear being accused of personal attack if i remove this creep
 * PriceChild looks in
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, he's pushing the boundaries constantly, and being creepy
<PriceChild> -o might help
<elkbuntu> i stayed +o on purpose
<PriceChild> I figured.
<PriceChild> I think that's the end of it.
<elkbuntu> i'll give it a few more minutes
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone else have an onboard intel display adapter that they're using?
<tcpdumpgod> or using the i810 driver in xorg.conf?
<elkbuntu> tcpdumpgod, this is not a support channel
<tcpdumpgod> Where did i ask or mention support?
<tcpdumpgod> ask for^
<elkbuntu> well, intel display adaptors tend to factor very little in the topic of this channel
<tcpdumpgod> Oh CRAP!
<tcpdumpgod> Sorry brothern!
<tcpdumpgod> Thought i was in offtopic ;)
 * tcpdumpgod kicks self.
<elkbuntu> heh
<tcpdumpgod> my apologies
<elkbuntu> did you have a reason to be here to begin with?
<tcpdumpgod> Other than I just love ubuntu and want to jump at any chance to help with something cool and productive?
<tcpdumpgod> No.
<tcpdumpgod> If you like, I'll leave :(
<elkbuntu> we prefer to keep this free from idlers as we do get some heated discussions from misbehavers some times
<elkbuntu> they dont always succeed in keeping us as their targets
<tcpdumpgod> Sure thing :)
<tcpdumpgod> I'll kick it elsewhere :D
<tcpdumpgod> Later guys (and gals)
<elkbuntu> hve fun
<elkbuntu> the guy i removed earlier has just shown up in -women
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: I'll have a chat.
<elkbuntu> i am not liking where this is going...
<elkbuntu> yeah... he hasnt said anything yet... but well
<elkbuntu> the russians showed up in -women again last night i believe.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, how did you go with that chat?
<PriceChild> nowhere, he's looking to pick up some ubuntu women
<elkbuntu> alexmlw is one of the russians from the other night... he never actually said anything yet from what i've seen so far, but he joined with the pack of them
<elkbuntu> zloy actually followed me to -au but i didnt see how that ended, i opped up one of the regulars who i know stays awake until the wee hours and went to bed
<jussi01> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<PriceChild> I'm off to install hardy, if I don't return, its because I forgot where I put my ssh and gpg keys :D
<jussio1> @btlogin
<jussio1> hrm... small issue
<jussio1> why is this? [04/26/08 14:38:35] *** #ubuntu Cannot send to channel
<PriceChild> jussio1: bantracker is down, and you are getting that yourself?
<jussio1> PriceChild: yeah
<jussio1> ahh, I think i see it
<jussio1> Im on the same sever as ubot5. Sev.eas has muted the ip. but that shouldnt affect me if im identified, should it?
<PriceChild> jussio1: ip, or hostmask?
<jussio1> ip
<PriceChild> then yes it will
<jussio1> [04/26/08 14:46:23] *** 205 - #ubuntu: ban %ubot5!*@* [by Pici, 170173 secs ago]
<jussio1> [04/26/08 14:46:23] *** 206 - #ubuntu: ban %*!*@84.34.147.110 [by Seveas, 167297 secs ago]
<PriceChild> bans on ips take effect whatever hostmask you have
<jussio1> ahh
<Seeker`> what about if you are cloaked?
<jussio1> so if i remove Sev.eas' mute there, I should be fine? (and ubot5 wont get a word in?)
<jussio1> alright, looks like that fixed it. 
<PriceChild> jussio1: should be
<PriceChild> Seeker`: all cloaks.... project/unaffilated/gateway/rdns whatever
<ubotu> In ubotu, emorris said: What is the best text editor?
<PriceChild> !best > emorris
<emorris> sorry, I was trying to use BestBot
<PriceChild> aha
<ompaul> PriceChild, let me help you here
<ompaul> #ubuntu has grown a lot from its circa 100 users and we thought it was busy then to now 
<ompaul> argh
<PriceChild> ompaul: hmm? :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, now I declare that channel officially nuts :)
<PriceChild> yup :)
<ompaul> what is the expectation on the life cycle of release-party - seems beyond any really useful function now
<PriceChild> meh, no harm in them staying a little longer?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> we are having a release party on Thursday this week
<ompaul> it was planned before the release parties became an issue
<ompaul> as in a POTD is being subverted for it :)
<PriceChild> potd?
<ompaul> pint 
<ompaul> motd
<ompaul> work it out ;-)
<Amaranth> I was just about to let you guys know I was closing #ubuntu-release-party :P
<PriceChild> ahhh :)
<Amaranth> I guess maybe I won't now?
<Amaranth> I dunno, we're down to 100 people that don't talk
<ubotu> In ubotu, crashanddie said: fr is <reply>Ce channel est en anglais uniquement, si vous avez besoin d'aide ou si vous voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<crashanddie> Hi there, it would be nice to add a new !keyword into ubotu, !firefox2: Firefox 3 and Firefox 2 can be installed at one given time without any major problems. If you want to make Firefox 2 your default browser, go to System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications, change Web Browser to custom, and use 'firefox-2 %s' (no quotes) for the command.
<crashanddie> I tried setting it with !firefox2 is <reply>..., but that didn't seem to work...
<crashanddie> btw, I corrected the !fr keyword, it wasn't really bad, just not very nice French. If you need the exact translation, PM me
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: why the change of heart in closing -release-party?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: I think because me and ompaul thought not yet
<PriceChild> *looks at the translation above*
<gnomefreak> ah ok
 * gnomefreak cant read french
<crashanddie> I don't remember what I wrote, cp it here and i'll translate it
<PriceChild> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<crashanddie> that's the old one
<PriceChild> it is :)
<PriceChild> !no fr is <reply> Ce channel est en anglais uniquement, si vous avez besoin d'aide ou si vous voulez  discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<crashanddie> not taking the new one? :(
<crashanddie> ah :)
<crashanddie> I'm off, take care everyone !
<PriceChild> !no fr is <reply> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<Myrtti> Flambot at ot
<Myrtti> On mobile, cant do a thing
<Myrtti> Tobmalf <> flambot
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (tobmalf)
<ubotu> In ubotu, tobmalf said: ubotu: think is the most part, people don't see his messages anymore. gonna waste money, i'd rather have something to know about any country outside of this and a lie
<Myrtti> Told you
<nalioth> it's quieted ( or quit ) #ubuntu 
<gnomefreak> after i warning it it stopped but i didnt know it was a bot
<nalioth> i've found the owner
<Myrtti> Back at ot
<nalioth> they seem to have departed.
<gnomefreak> damn bigtimer121 dont listen
<gnomefreak> i hav eto go so i leave him with you :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, ffm_ said: edgy is <reply>Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to !feisty, !gutsy, or !hardy.
<ffm_> Much appreciated if that could be approved.
<Seveas> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Seveas> !edgy is <reply>Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<ubotu> But edgy already means something else!
<Seveas> !no edgy is <reply>Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<ffm> Seveas, Thank you.
<Seveas> np
<Myrtti> has it been that long already
<Myrtti> wow
<Myrtti> again I feel old
<Seveas> :)
<tuxice> are we allowed to ask why burnt beans are banned?
<Myrtti> sure, though I personally don't know the answer
<tuxice> anyway to find out?
<Myrtti> yes, if I had more than cli atm
<tuxice> like is there a website that lists it, or do i have to speak to the op that banned him?
<tuxice> cli atm?
<Myrtti> I don't have X installed on this laptop yet
<Myrtti> so I can't (read: am to tired to play with links and even that isn't installed) access the bantracker
<tuxice> ooh
<Myrtti> cli = command line interface, atm = at the moment
<tuxice> yes i thought by atm you meant automated teller machine :-[
<tuxice> any other ops that have X installed?
<tuxice> myrtti: another question, do you know if he was an op
<tuxice> is it even possible to ban other ops
<Myrtti> *shrug* today is a  popular day of Release Parties
<Myrtti> even I came from one just about an hour ago
<tuxice> a release partie - never heard of it
<Myrtti> I don't know if he was an op, I doubt it
<tuxice> ya, i cant seem to remember
<Myrtti> and I guess it's technically possible to ban another op
<tuxice> ya
<jussio1> you can ban them, but then they could unban themselves...
<ompaul> what is this?
<tuxice> jussio1, do you have access to why RAV TUX got banned
<tuxice> i was just wondering
<tuxice> cause he was active in feb
<jdong> where is he banned from?
<tuxice> it says burnt beans
<jdong> what's "it"?
<jdong> I'm thinking you're referring to the forums
<tuxice> yes
<tuxice> srry
<ompaul> this is not the forums
<jdong> ok, that's confusing. This is the IRC operator channel ;-)
<ompaul> this is IRC
<tuxice> yes
<tuxice> is there an ubuntuforums-ops?
<jdong> no, there is #ubuntuforums. I can try to answer your question as much as I feel is appropriate there though
<ompaul> there is an appeals format on the forums afik and it can be asked about in #ubuntuforums
<Myrtti> is there something wrong with my settings or what's going on
<Myrtti> since my kicking aliases don't work anymore
<nalioth> Myrtti: are you synced?
<Myrtti> I think so
<Myrtti> theres a status message that I need to be an op to do what I try
<Myrtti> I can op myself just fine
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Myrtti> too tired to think
<nalioth> sounds syncy to me
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> I guess my aliases have become too fast then
<Myrtti> though I've not done anything to them
<Seeker`> Myrtti: Obviously you've been using them so much, they have gotten enough exp to go up a level
<Myrtti> lol
<PriceChild> Yay I have an msn stalker.
<PriceChild> But also had a fun bbq which kind of balances it out.
<jussio1> ok, who made #kubuntu -t ?
<PriceChild> its always been like that hasn't it?
<PriceChild> jussio1: did someone abuse it?
<jussio1> PriceChild: accidently
<jussio1> PriceChild: no, we have had +t as long as I can remember
<PriceChild> i remember asking about it a few months ago, and hearing something like "those kde folks are weird like that"
<jussio1> really? well its +t now. 
<jussio1> hrm... does anyone mid if I split !best  into !best and !polls ? its long and ungainly, and the polls bit doesnt always apply...
<jussio1> s/mid/mind/
<PriceChild> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jussio1> PriceChild: Im thinking something like: !best is <reply> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. See also !polls
<jussio1> and: 
<jussio1> !poll is <reply>Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots. See also !best
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jussio1 said: !poll is <reply>Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots. See also !best
<jussio1> argh
<jussio1> alright, Ill leave it open for opinions, if no one has any issues in a few mins, Ill go do it :)
<Seveas> !poll
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Seveas> I'd rather leave it as is
<jussio1> ok
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-27
<gnomefreak> why does floodbot +zb than right after -zb?
<ubotu> In ubotu, Some_Person said: tets is Don't you mean test?
<ubotu> In ubotu, Some_Person said: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu, install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ubotu> XceII called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<gnomefreak> is -ops-private still used channel?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Teslaman said: ubotu, my problem is when i load up, I get a grub error, error 18, any ideas about what it is?
<tonyyarusso> !bote > teslaman
<tonyyarusso> bah
<tonyyarusso> !bot > teslaman
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu (MrLinux)
 * Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> sigh.  uni is back tomorrow
<Hobbsee> when will we redirect u-r-p?
<stdin> soon probably, seem quite dead in there
<jussio1> good morning all
<nalioth> jussiol: hi
<Hobbsee> morning jussio1 
 * jussio1 sighs... mornings :/
<jussio1> morning Hobbsee and nalioth :)
<nalioth> sleep well, jussiol ?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, where to? #ubuntu or -offtopic?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: hmmm.  -offtopic
<jussio1> nalioth: meh... no. and who is jussiol ?
<nalioth> jussio1: your multichannel clone?
<jussio1> no, that would be jussi01 afaik.. 
<Myrtti> whut the heck
<Myrtti> [12:19] *** cia-spy [n=cia-spy@fl-71-55-251-1.dhcp.embarqhsd.net] has joined  #ubuntu
<Myrtti> [12:22] < cia-spy> Myrtti: please release my nic you have my full attention.
<Myrtti> [12:24] < cia-spy> t/y
<Myrtti> [12:24] *** cia-spy [n=cia-spy@fl-71-55-251-1.dhcp.embarqhsd.net] has quit  [Client Quit]
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> ompaul: ^
<Seveas> Myrtti, wth indeed :)
<Seveas> <cia-spy> BHSPitLappy,  RELEASE MY NIC
<Seveas> kick-ban-gone
<Myrtti> I bet he was that xce11 feller
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, afancy said: ubotu: The problem is that in the Network settings, there is no Wireless connetion
<jussio1> !bot > afancy
<jussio1> icesword: How can we help you today?
<icesword> why
<jussio1> icesword: why what?
<icesword> jussi01: what i did? i did nothing
<jussi01> @btlogin
<icesword> jussi01: what you mean
<jussio1> icesword: where did you get forwarded from?
<icesword> no, nothing, you start the conversation
<jussio1> icesword: you have joined #ubuntu-ops. Please read the topic.
<icesword> kk, but i said nothing
<icesword> i will go away
<jussio1> curious...
<Hobbsee> now that nick sounds familiar....
<ompaul> Myrtti, ack
<ompaul> Myrtti, that was ii at the end of the nick
<Amaranth> Have you guys ever seen #sparkle-ponies? :)
<Hobbsee> no, but i'm sure it's something to do with mneptok 
<ompaul> Hobbsee, I suggest you run the command /cs info #sparkle-ponies 
<Hobbsee> ompaul: tasty.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, perhaps 
<Hobbsee> well, it's out of our namespace.
<Hobbsee> so that's fine by me
<Hobbsee> then again, the topic is out of date
<Myrtti> ompaul: what link was that?
<Myrtti> (I'm again on tty with no X so no bonuses for me)
<ompaul> a set of MS software adins
<Myrtti> lol
<jrib> releases.ubuntu.com seems to be down.  Suggestions for a different link for the topic in #ubunut?
<jrib> #ubuntu even
<ompaul> It's not just you! releases.ubuntu.com looks down from here.
<ompaul> ;-)_
<ompaul> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<mc44> jrib: us.releases.ubuntu.com
<robotgeek> thanks ompaul , that is a cool site. 
<ompaul> mc44, na - I went with the official release page
<ompaul> any typos in that url 
<jrib> official release links to releases.ubuntu.com for the torrent though
<jrib> us.releases.ubuntu.com seems like a better option
<ompaul> lets watch the complaint count any more then two 
<ompaul> jrib, until it dies
<ompaul> us.* has a bad rep for being up
<mc44> well, it's currently doing better than releases.ubuntu.com ;p
<ompaul> in terms of overall no ;-PPPPPPP
 * ompaul notches it up a few levels
<Seeker`> BunnyRevolution: hi
<BunnyRevolution> hi Seeker` 
<Seeker`> BunnyRevolution: Would appear to be a bot from the hostmask
<BunnyRevolution> you would appear to be a troll
<BunnyRevolution> i'm amused
<jussio1> hello Seeker`
<BunnyRevolution> hi joejax
<jussio1> hrm
<jussio1> BunnyRevolution: which channel did you come from?
<BunnyRevolution> jussio1 ?
<jussio1> BunnyRevolution: I assume you joined here from being forwarded or banned from another channel. 
<BunnyRevolution> no.  i joined knowing the channel name
<BunnyRevolution> on of your ops is bieng a troll/troublemaker
<BunnyRevolution> s/on/one
<jussio1> BunnyRevolution: ok. Who would that be? and where?
<BunnyRevolution> Seeker` and mc44
<BunnyRevolution> i won't mention the channel, as i think a number of peeps there have enough trouble as it is.
<jussio1> Ok. Im going to leave this Issue to members of the community council. 
<BunnyRevolution> thank you
<BunnyRevolution> it's that or i'm going to comb through *buntu logs and other channels and air the dirty laundry on the net
<BunnyRevolution> via slashdot if necessary
<PriceChild> BunnyRevolution: hello there.
<Myrtti> oh joy
<BunnyRevolution> PriceChild: hi
<Myrtti> I always get the funky fuzzy feeling when there's threats in the air
<Myrtti> fuzzy in the meaning of bread being fuzzy with mold after being left in some moist place inside a plastic bag
<PriceChild> BunnyRevolution: you want to file a complaint against Seeker` and mc44? The latter isn't an op afaik..?
<BunnyRevolution> what kind of mold is that anyway?
<BunnyRevolution> then the latter is not a problem for the channel i guess
<PriceChild> I like fish, especially cod.
<BunnyRevolution> thank you
<BunnyRevolution> bye bye for now
<mc44> aww, no one's ever complained about me before :(
<PriceChild> That was very odd.
<PriceChild> Was half hoping it'd start talking about fish :/ Now I'm just confused and unsure.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: It seems tobe an actual person, despite the hostmask
<PriceChild> I can't make my clock applet on the gnome panel show unix time? :/
<ompaul> happy power outages to me happy power outages to me - machines and router ok stupid hub locked solid
<ompaul> that took a while to work out :-(
<ompaul> and I was not around :-/
<Seveas> what's with that bunny fool?
 * jussio1 sighs...
<Seveas> jussio1, 'sup?
<Seveas> just point e to the relevant channel and I'll read the logs :)
<jussio1> heya Seveas, not too much. 
<jussio1> Seveas: think uncensored...
<Seveas> jussio1, ugh, nevermind then
<Seveas> I'll stay blissfully ignorant :)
 * Seveas hugs jussio1 
<ompaul> where is lp gone on me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/223175
<jussio1> :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 223175 in linux "2.6.24-16: Xen patches contain unnessecary Kconfig.orig (causes compile failures)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu2> launchpad bug 223175 in linux: "2.6.24-16: Xen patches contain unnessecary Kconfig.orig (causes compile failures)" [Undecided,New] 
<ompaul> I am downloading stuff 
<ompaul> so it ain't so fast 
<ompaul> 7.10 8.10u and x all by torrent 
<ompaul> wow how to be slow
<ompaul> ;-)
<Seveas> you're typically ompaul today
<Seveas> making no sense at all :)
<ompaul> Seveas, read that bug I feel a bit queasy 
<mc44> PriceChild: /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs/format to unix
 * PriceChild highfives mc44 
<PriceChild> i want two clocks :/
<PriceChild> i don't see clock_screen1 :/
<PriceChild> anyway, fixed, thanks mc44 
<Myrtti> [21:37] <Arzu_adana> aykiz_ank@
<Myrtti> [21:37] *** Arzu_adana [n=aleyna@78.164.164.244]
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Myrtti> that's the second one I've gotten today
<Myrtti> but from a different one
<nalioth> Myrtti: onjoin or out of the blue?
<Myrtti> I did not look into it, was a bit busy at the time
<Myrtti> I can check the logs for a timestamp though
<Myrtti> 13:17 <Arzu_amerikLi> leylaank74@
<Myrtti> 8+ hours ago
<ompaul> Arzu_ << being the commaon part
<ompaul> hmm wow a pattern
<Myrtti> and yes, I log *ALL* my pm's to files named by the nick and date to folders according the network
<Myrtti> I've got two years worth of logs with my ex
<Myrtti> :-P
 * ompaul shows Myrtti the joys of /dev/null ;-)
<ompaul> I think a year of logs is enough but that is just me
<Myrtti> I've lost too many phone numbers and urls and email addresses, even work related
<Myrtti> snailmail ones
<jrib> why do so many people think they have 8.10...
<ompaul> cos they think
<ompaul> but don't know?
<ompaul> jrib, ask them how the time travel was
<ompaul> :)
<PriceChild> The open week starts tomorrow btw, would be nice to be around if you can just incase :)
<PriceChild> the sabdfl isn't till fri
<Myrtti> I'll always be here
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * PriceChild huggles Myrtti 
<Myrtti> np. Elton John - Bitter fingers
 * jussio1 huggles nalioth
<Seveas> @hug Myrtti 
<Seveas> @hug Myrtti 
<Seveas> oh bloody hell...
<jussio1> Seveas: ?
<Seveas> botbug
<jussio1> oh
<jussio1> :/
<Seveas> anyway
 * Seveas hugs Myrtti twice, once for himself and once for the buggy bot
<ikonia> alert please
<ikonia>  kazol_> What is the equivalent of Ctrl+Alt+Delete?
<ikonia> it's fujisio guy again (spelling
<Myrtti> DAMNIT
<ompaul> that was cory_
<ikonia> did someone just try to clone me as ikonia_ or something like that
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, aki_ said: ubotu, but sudo is the user and root is the superuser, right? I want to connect as root in order to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<Myrtti> watch out for runkku
<Myrtti> his nick means w**ker in Finnish
<ompaul> is he there?
<Myrtti> should I ask him to change it?
<ompaul> once if fail bf to here
<Myrtti> bf?
<jdong> banforward.
<jdong> or boyfriend *starts rumors*
<Myrtti> I'd rather ask him straight without bf's
<Myrtti> I'm not that fluent with bf's
<ompaul> Myrtti, ask - if fail I will bf
<ikonia> did I say this in #ubuntu please
<Myrtti> I did
<Myrtti> nothing happened yet, he's idling
<ikonia> what is the last think you saw me saw in #ubuntu please. 
<ikonia> I see this 
<ikonia> 21:39 < ikonia> itlivecd GUI would probably help you.
<ikonia> I didn't say it
<Myrtti> [00:20] < ikonia> beernutz: thats not fact
<ikonia> Myrtti: good good
<ikonia> Myrtti: something funny is going on
<ikonia> thats the 3rd time tonight I've seen on my screen something I didn't say 
<ikonia> and my last log doesn't show 21:39 < ikonia> itlivecd GUI would probably help you.
<Myrtti> [00:21] < Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Yes, you can.  easily.  But I thought you  didn't want to use the CLI, so a livecd GUI would probably help
<ikonia> Myrtti: thats odd
<Myrtti> ok, my irssi gets some funky screen error watching that too
<Myrtti> that paste of mine
<ikonia> I think I'll take a break for tonight and look into it
<ompaul> <ikonia> J-Unit: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<ompaul> <J-Unit> ikonia, lol ok im sry :(
<ikonia> thank you for clarifying that
<ikonia> ompaul: yup, that bit I did say 
<Myrtti> [00:25] < pwcca> weBut I thought you  didn't want to use the CLI, so a  livecd GUI would probably help
<ompaul> ikonia, pm me and I paste my last log to you
<Myrtti> that's what my paste on this channel looks right now
<ikonia> Myrtti: looks like irssi is having a bit of a hard time
<Myrtti> there's something funky there
<Myrtti> are you using irssi too?
<Myrtti> now the nick changed to what it was on the previous channel
<Myrtti> [00:23] < iDN> i waBut I thought
<ikonia> Myrtti: I am 
 * ompaul no
 * ompaul uses evil gui program 
<gnomefreak> ikonia: on irssi no hard time other than bookmarks for browser
<Myrtti> there's definitely something funky going on there
<ompaul> do you need bigger buffers or scroll back or something
<ikonia> gnomefreak: mine is going very funky
<Myrtti> now that that paste is off the visible screen and I scroll back, it doesn't show any nicks
<ikonia> Myrtti: there is something in that line as now that it's on sreen for me too, my time stamps have dissapeared
<ikonia> until I /clear
<gnomefreak> ikonia: try /reload
<ikonia> gnomefreak: done
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<Myrtti> ok, it's officially too late, dark and cold, I'm going to bed
<ikonia> Myrtti: I'm of the same opinion
<gnomefreak> that almosts sounds like fun
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-20
<tsimpson> as long as it's free, sure :p
<Jordan_U> I am not 100 % sure it was a troll but you guys probably know better.
<tsimpson> bugs in ubuntu-bots down from 28 to 12, not bad
<tsimpson> 10 are wishes
<Seeker`> \o/
<tsimpson> and 1 is a bug in uBOTu-fr
<Seeker`> how is the load on ubottu now?
<tsimpson> it's still quite memory hungry, but that's probably because of me
<tsimpson> 306m  81m 7340 S  1.3  7.8  56:20.82 python
<tsimpson> all it really needs a some optimization and code clean up
<tsimpson> luckily no one has reported the bug "ubottu is a memory guzzling hog" yet
 * jussi01 goes to report it :P
<tsimpson> no, that's not an invitation :)
 * tsimpson get's the "Won't Fix" button ready
<jussi01> hehe
<mneptok> jussi01: file it anyway. he prolly can't even view bugs with the RAM left available to Firefox.
<jussi01> mneptok: ubottu is on my server
<Seeker`> any chance of getting ubottu back in -uk rather than ubot4?
<jussi01> no
<tsimpson> what do you have against ubot4?
<jussi01> ubottu: is not for Locos - thats the policy, if its still in locos, it will gradually be phased out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seeker`> lag with factoids, no bantracker
<jussi01> stupid bot
<Seeker`> mainly the 2nd
<tsimpson> bantracker in loco bots could bring up some issues
<Seeker`> tsimpson: how so?
<tsimpson> like, should all loco ops have access to the logs/comments for all other loco's
<Seeker`> I don't know
<Seeker`> but I'm a relic from the old pre -irc days, and have access to ubottus bantracker even thought i'm only an op in -uk
<Seeker`> I believe that a few other ops from -uk have access to the bantracker too
<tsimpson> that's because I'm too lazy to clean up the access to ubottu :p
<Seeker`> :P
<jussi01> Seeker`: you are a relic :D
<jussi01> :P
<Seeker`> jussi01: yup :D
<jussi01> !seeker
<ubottu> Something stupid this way comes
<Seeker`> jussi01: and you've been here longer than me :P
<jussi01> I have?
<Seeker`> I thought so
<jussi01> :P
<Seeker`> jussi01: I would be surprised if you haven't
<jussi01> Seeker`: when did you "arrive"?
<tsimpson> I don't think so, I remember when jussi01 became a #kubuntu op
<jussi01> tsimpson: I was around before that
<tsimpson> yeah, but in here?
<jussi01> I started here when I became a #ubuntustudio op
 * Seeker` registered his nick before jussi01
<jussi01> hehe
<tsimpson> that's not a "real" channel ;)
<Seeker`> I  can't remember when I became a -uk op
<jussi01> tsimpson: yes it is
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<jussi01> but meh, I dont care - I do actually think Seeker` has been around longer than me
<Seeker`> hmm, bantracker doesn't store all of history
<jussi01> Seeker`: of course not
<tsimpson> it stores 100 lines
<jussi01> Seeker`: its only got from when I took it over
 * Seeker` was kicked and banned from here by seveas after being made a -uk op, but before Seveas realised and gave me +v
<jussi01> !logs 
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jussi01> ;)
<tsimpson> yeah, we don't have the old  logs
<jussi01> Seeker`: me also...
<Flannel> Seeker`: Always a troublemaker...
<jussi01> Flannel: a stupid trouble maker? :P
<tsimpson> hmm, wasn't the log bot run by seveas back then too
<jussi01> no idea...
<Flannel> fabbione, I believe.
 * mneptok nods
<tsimpson> #ubuntu-ops wasn't logged until 2007-01-04 it seems
<mneptok> Fabio may still have those old logs. i can ssk him for them.
<mneptok> *ask
<Flannel> ssk... is that a new secure protocol?
<tsimpson> oh, while you're here jussi01 ;) want to update https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots ?
<jussi01> tsimpson: you cant do it??
<tsimpson> nope
<jussi01> :/
<tsimpson> "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page."
<jussi01> Im just going to bed... pester some other IRCC memeber, or get me tomorrow
<Seeker`> I was here by the end of january 2007, not sure if i was an op then or not
<tsimpson> jussi01: it hasn't changed in (probably) years, so a day or two doesn't matter
<jussi01> tsimpson: :D
<jussi01> tsimpson: also, I noticed the other day the wiki needed some updates/love - if you have time you may want to have a browse of that
<tsimpson> jussi01: which part(s) ?
<jussi01> tsimpson: the bot page had a few inconsistencies - i think it still had dennis listed there and stuff, dont remember, just remember thinking I need ot get onto that
<tsimpson> only in the "ubotu" section (history) and the examples. but I'll give it the once over
<Seeker`> hmm, UKTeam IRC page has me added as an op in may 07 I think
<jussi01> Seeker`: heh - IIRC mine happened early 07... not certain tho
 * jussi01 _should_ go to bed now...
<tsimpson> I've done a quick edit of the wiki, if you want to review
<jussi01> link me again?
<Flannel> ln jussi01 wiki
<tsimpson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flannel> done!
 * jussi01 throws Flannel out...
 * jussi01 sighs...
<jussi01> [02:40:42] <Linuz2009> is ubuntu same as microsoft?
<Flannel> That's ignorance, not trolling.
<Flannel> Either that, or he's been putting an awful lot of effort into gaining credibility just to troll.
<jussi01> Flannel: no, its laziness
 * jussi01 really goes to bed
<Seeker`> aha, was added to the access list here on 13th oct 2007
<Seeker`> well, given +v anyway
<jdong> jussi01: FWIW he was in #uf asking audio questions; seemed legit to me, just a nontechnical person
<jdong> dtchen was attempting to help him with an audio issue which he was unable to resolve.
<LjL> [03:33:56] *** DaemonLee is now known as FloodBot4.
<LjL> [03:34:00] *** FloodBot4 is now known as FloodBot5.
<LjL> wth is this
<mikegriffin> how did i end up here? i said #ubuntu.
<Flannel> mikegriffin: Yes, you're banned (and forwarded) here.
<mikegriffin> oh i see. i did talk shit last time
<mikegriffin> mystery solved
<mikegriffin> so does ban expire after i am sorry or x years have passed?
<Flannel> mikegriffin: The ban is removed once we discuss it and such.
<Flannel> Sorry, I'm busy for a few more minutes, then I can help you.
<mikegriffin> sure thing
<mikegriffin> its cool, i'll just go to ubuntu+1 as it is the same in intrepid and jaunty
<Flannel> mikegriffin: Alright, sorry about that.
<mikegriffin> no worries
<Flannel> mikegriffin: So, like you already know, you were a bit rude as you left last time.
<Flannel> Obviously, we don't like that.  Are you aware of our Code of Conduct and IRC guidelines?
<mikegriffin> i was not but could have assumed that profanity was off limits
<Flannel> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Flannel> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mikegriffin> thanks
<Flannel> It is.  But please read over those.  Let me know when you're done.
<mikegriffin> in my defence, i think i gave the right answer. but i do not recall the exact thing he was asking about
<tritium> Good evening.
<mikegriffin> thanks guys.
<Flannel> erm
<tritium> Hmm, did he think I was dismissing him, and not just saying "hello"?
<Flannel> Oh, perhaps.
<tritium> Sorry, if that's the case.
<tsimpson> who wants to help me with the Bantracker API?
<Flannel> Alright, I spoke with mikegriffin in a query, he now understands, agrees, etc.
<tritium> Oh, good.
<Flannel> Apparently I was confusing.
<Flannel> He thought I wanted him to have already read the coc/ircg or somethign like that, and didn't want to lie about it.
<Flannel> So, I'll have to try to be less ambiguous in the future.
<tritium> You weren't, really.
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (Lando-SpacePimp)
<tritium> Good night, Flannel.
<Flannel> night tritium
<Flannel> Hi pgrosso0433, how can we help you today?
<pgrosso0433> well havin problems with nvidia driver
<Flannel> pgrosso0433: This channel isn't for technical support.  For that, you want #ubuntu
<pgrosso0433> thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<topyli> hrm. +1 has absolutely nothing to do with ubuntu atm
<badfish69> can i have my wifi unbanned now?
<ikonia> badfish69: hold on a moment please
<Myrtti> good morning
<ikonia> Myrtti: morning
<ikonia> badfish69: ok - so do you know why you where banned ?
<badfish69> yeah
<ikonia> can you explain it
<badfish69> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/04/19/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
<badfish69> starts at 07:25
<badfish69> long story short, ban evasion via wifi
<ikonia> badfish69: do you know why you where orginally bannd
<ikonia> banned
<badfish69> yeah
<badfish69> for running a quote script on my desktop box
<badfish69> that was my wired connection
<badfish69> this is the wifi one that got banned for evading the original ban
<ikonia> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<badfish69> wrong box
<ikonia> so you're no longer running that script
<badfish69> no
<badfish69> even if i was you couldnt tell in here because this is my notebook
<badfish69> the desktop  box is drinkycrow in #ubuntu
<badfish69> they left the ban on thsi one another day for evasion
<ikonia> yes, I'm just reading through the notes now
<ikonia> I won't keep you much longer badfish69 
<badfish69> np
<ikonia> ok, sorry, took me a few moments to go through a few things
<ikonia> my only questions are 1.) what was the deal with the ban evading ? 2.) do you now grasp the "stop messing around" and "control your language" in the #ubuntu channels ?
<badfish69> i dont remember anything about language
<ikonia> really, you've been removed a few times for some rude language and general messing around comments
<ikonia> things like "badfish69 sucks cock"
<badfish69> i jand i just figured getting around the ban would be easier than explaining it was a script on a campus network and thqat i dont run bots
<badfish69> i didnt count on bazhogs eagle eye
<ikonia> ok - so you knew what you you where doing and just didn't want to explain yourself
<ikonia> just trying to be %100 clear 
<badfish69> oh yeah
<badfish69> yeah pretty much
<ikonia> so if I was to remove the ban as dicussed with elky you did yesterday, I can assume that the language/messing around/scripts etc will not be used again
<badfish69> yeah
<badfish69> im recoding it to ignore anything in freenode
<ikonia> and if there are any problems you'll come here and dicuss it with us rather than try to get around bans or warnings s?
<badfish69> roger that
<ikonia> ok, no problem
<ikonia> two minutes please
<badfish69> sure thing
<ikonia> badfish69: ok, the bans removed a agreed by elky and the terms you've just agreed to with me in here
<ikonia> everything good ?
<badfish69> peachy
<ikonia> ok, thank you, please try to remember what was said in here, it would be most appreciated to help keep the channel flowing
<badfish69> can do
<badfish69> ty
<badfish69> take care
<ikonia> @mark badfish69 ban removed and terms of removal set out and agreed, seemed honest and up front on this occasion
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> urhm.
<Myrtti> the bot's down?
<elky> button pressed
 * elky hums and sips on home-brewed latte :D
 * tsimpson notes that the bot is out-of-date
 * Myrtti had some too
<tsimpson> ubottu: reload Encyclopedia
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> bolt_ *again*
 * Myrtti kicks ubottu
<elky> sigh.
<Myrtti> elky: can you get to ubottu.com?
<tsimpson> it's down
 * Myrtti curses
<Myrtti> @bansearch bolt_
<ubottu> No matches found for bolt_!n=bolt@5ad937fb.bb.sky.com in any channel
<ikonia> he's ban forwarded here !
<ikonia> I did it myself
<popey> /40/20
<ikonia> @btlogin
<popey> oops
<ikonia> /10/15
<elky_> /30/fail/
<Myrtti> lolhelp?
<popey> :)
 * Myrtti cannot brain today
<ikonia> I am %100 certain bolt_ is ban forwarded here unless someone removed it 
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154572/
<Myrtti> ikonia: that would be for *!*@5ad937e6.bb.sky.com!#ubuntu-ops
<elky_> Myrtti, dates on that would be nice
<ziroday> Hi, someone might want to keep an eye on bolt_ in #ubuntu, he's being very err evasive
<elky_> ziroday, we are already
<Myrtti> elky_: it gets it on /bans
<ziroday> elky_: oh sorry, do you want me to stop helping him?
<ikonia> Myrtti: is that him ?
<Myrtti> ikonia: I can only guess
<Myrtti> ikonia: no haz access to bt
<Myrtti> ikonia: but that's by you, on line 37 on the pastebin ^
<ikonia> yup, I don't remember removing it because he refused to discuss it so I'm shocked that I removed it
<Myrtti> but since his ip has changed, of course it doesn't work
<ikonia> doesn't matter - he's doing the same thing I warned him off last time
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> put it on as nick based?
<ikonia> I will now
<popey> oh
<popey> was about to reply to him
<popey> with help
<ikonia> popey: infact you where one of the guys's he kept pm'ing
<popey> i was
<ikonia> bolt_: hi, 
<bolt_> hi
<bolt_> isue
<ikonia> bolt_: I've forwarded you to this channel, as I was unable to get a response out of you the last time you where in #ubuntu 
<bolt_> oh ok
<bolt_> how do i open exe files using wine
<ikonia> bolt_: hang on a minute please. 
<ikonia> bolt_: the reason you've been forwarded to this this channel is not for support but to explain that your recent behaviour in the #ubuntu channels have been distant from the guidlines / behaviour expected while in the channel
<ikonia> bolt_: for example - do you remember me asking you to not pm people for help ?
<bolt_> right
<ikonia> yet, straight after that, 2 more users complained of you PM'ing them ?
<bolt_> err i' dont but Joey does
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> who is "joey" ?
<bolt_> my robot pal
<popey> is this the point where bolt_ pretends to be a dog again?
<ikonia> ok - this conversation ends then
<ikonia> I'm not discussing this with a one sided dicussion 
<ikonia> discussion
<bolt_> oy popey i was being truful
<ikonia> bolt_: please come back when you want to discuss this issue normally - without references to robots/dogs/anyone else
<elky_> bolt_, i'll believe it when your robot pal has cleaned my apartment.
 * elky_ raises an eyebrow at ikonia, wondering if shes been disconnected.
<ikonia> no no - youre there
<ikonia> elky_: I can see you
<bios> ý õòî?
<bios> íàðîä
<elky_> bazhang
<ikonia> bolt_: if there is nothing else you need at this time, please leave the channel 
<ikonia> bios: can you speak English ?
<bios> no
<elky_> funny way to prove it.
<bios> not speak English
<elky_> ikonia, see the .ua, he's from the russian channel, i'm going to guess
<bios> ua
<elky_> bios, you have problem in #ubuntu-ru?
<bios> yes
<elky_> bios, go to #ubuntu-irc please. russian ops there.
<bios> thenck you
<bios> elky_: wot you name?
<elky_> bios, Mel.
<elky_> bios, what your name?
<bios> may nem vova
<bios> live in Ua
<bios> kalush
<bios> elky_: freends =)
<bios> elky_: ok?
<elky_> bios, live in australia.
<bios> elky_: =)
<bios> elky_: os Ubuntu?
<ikonia> elky_:  - I was being stupid, for some reason I read .ua as .au 
<elky_> ikonia, heh.
<elky_> bios, your friend is iwmw?
<ikonia> @mark bolt__ #ubuntu ban evading
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky_> bios, what is problem with russian channel? is iwmw problem?
<tsimpson> ikonia: marks are pointless
<ikonia> tsimpson: oh?
<ikonia> tsimpson: ljl was encouraging to put a mark in for things like that
<tsimpson> it's adding a mark to an outdated database
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> didn't realise it was on the other db 
<bios> elky_: latynoyu wrote
<tsimpson> ikonia: and if you kick/remove, it's extra pointless
<tsimpson> as that already adds an entry
<ikonia> tsimpson: yup, just putting the comment, just something ljl was trying to put in practice
<elky_> tsimpson, it's not always obvious with ban evasion kicks
<tsimpson> you can comment directly from IRC
<tsimpson> @help comment
<ubot4`> tsimpson: Error: There is no command "comment".
<ubottu> (comment <id> [<comment>]) -- Reads or adds the <comment> for the ban with <id>, use @bansearch to find the id of a ban
<bios> elky_: did understand what I wrote?
<elky_> bios, no. what is latynoyu?
<bios> abcd
<bios> latynoyu -abcd
<ikonia> tsimpson: that's cool to know
<bios> and needed it was àáñä
<bios> a font was not that
<bios> ikonia: understand?
<ikonia> bios: I'm really sorry - I don't speak russian
<elky> bios, sorry, i do not understand.
 * Myrtti wishes bazhang was awake
<ikonia> yes, that would be handy, "da"
<bios> well all right nichevo ) chtoto pidumayu pasiba after ðóäç
<bios> help*
<ikonia> has anyone got russian charset on that can do a rough bablefish ?
<bios> ikonia: good bay
<bios> ikonia: fencs
<bolt__> this one again
<bolt__> *bolt is sad
<bolt__> look he wants to be pmed ok
<bazhang> whats up Myrtti 
<bolt__> bazhang youre here 
<bazhang> is it yaa_?
<ikonia> bolt__: bye - come back when you want to discuss your behaviour without pointless references
<ikonia> bolt__: evading a ban will not be tollerated
<bolt__> yh
<bazhang> he was warned not to play around in #ubuntu yesterday, had to remove him again today
<Myrtti> bazhang: bios had some issues, but none of us speak Russian...
<bazhang> Myrtti, okay
<bolt__> bazhang noone knows anything about my probloms
<ikonia> bolt__: this channel is to discuss your behaviour in #ubuntu channels - not resolve your issues
<bolt__> you can shut up ikonia
<bazhang> bolt__, stop that
<bolt__> bazhang your not helpful
<ikonia> bolt__: Please come back when you can discuss the issue properly
<Myrtti> bolt__: you're not helping yourself
<bazhang> bolt__, why are you in this channel
<elky_> he's here because he's being a naughty boy.
<bolt__> shut up elky
<bazhang> bolt__, telling people to 'shut up' will just extend your ban
<Myrtti> I will not tolerate demands for "shut up" again
<bolt__> fine
<Myrtti> I've had enough of those today, and I'm not getting any mellower here
<elky_> bolt__, that does not mean you /msg me 'STFU'
<bolt__> oh man give me a break
<Myrtti> bolt__: this channel is not for troubleshooting or helping you with your ubuntu problems. This is to discuss what you are doing wrong in IRC, especially on #ubuntu channels
<ikonia> I'm not lifting this ban until bolt_ a.) stops trying to ban evade b.) can discuss this properly in this channel. I'm not discussing it any further until those two requirments are met
<Myrtti> if we can discuss it throughly and get an agreement, you *may* be allowed back to the channels you were trying to join
<bolt__> ok
<bolt__> lets start 
<bolt__> *bolt is calm
<bolt__> right
<bolt__> ok
<bolt__> i'm ready
<bolt__> why am i band
<elky> ikonia, you already know why
<elky> er, bolt__ you already know why.
<bazhang> bolt__, not following channel rules
<bolt__> oh yeah
<bolt__> so lets get this dicussed
<bolt__> now what happens
<Myrtti> FWIW, I've seen you ignoring responses given to you, repeat your questions over and over again, pm'ing people randomly...
<Myrtti> and you've been warned about that multiple times
<Myrtti> now the question is, are we safe to believe you don't have to be warned about those again
<Myrtti> or is it going to be a problem again
<bolt__> the person i'm PMing wants to be pmed
<Myrtti> popey: did you want to be pm'd?
<Myrtti> elky: did you?
<bolt__> yh
<bolt__> hes not in this room
<bolt__> well not popey or elky
<bolt__> thay didnt
<elky_> Myrtti, i certainly did not want to get STFU
<bolt__> soz
<bolt__> elky: soz
<bazhang> bolt__, no.
<elky_> bolt__, i accept your apology.
<bolt__> whah
<bolt__> what
<bolt__> good
<elky_> bolt__, popey is in the room actually
<bazhang> bolt__, you PM'ed me multiple times as well.
<bolt__> you didnt say anything
<bolt__> how do i know you don't want to be pmed when you don't tell me you don't
<Myrtti> by default, it's not appreciated
<Myrtti> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bazhang> * [yaa_] (n=yaa@85.175.110.36): yaa  now in #k; have an eye on him
<bolt__> right
<bolt__> ok
<bolt__> now what happens
<bazhang> bolt__, a couple of points
<bolt__> hu?
<bolt__> join/channel #kubuntu
<bolt__> yeah
<bazhang> bolt__, dont PM without asking, some find it rude. don't use the enter key after one or two words.  post your question then wait for 15-20 minutes before re-posting it; while you wait you can websearch and use ubuntuforums.org for help with your problem
<bolt__> ok
<bazhang> bolt__, one more thing; some may not know the answer, dont call them idiot or blind as a bat, etc if they dont know.
<bolt__> ok
<bazhang> read the code of conduct and the guidelines ; I will give you a link in a moment
<bazhang> !coc | bolt__ 
<ubottu> bolt__: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> !guidelines | bolt__ 
<ubottu> bolt__: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bolt__> ok
<bazhang> bolt__, you need to actually click the links and read them, not just say 'ok'
<bolt__> right
<bolt__> !coc|bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> bolt__, ??
<bolt__> i red it
<bolt__> ok
<bolt__> what happens now
<bolt__> i get it
<bolt__> yeah 
<bolt__> no PMing without saking bla bla got it
<bazhang> :/
<bolt__> yeah what
<bazhang> bolt__, you dont seem to be taking this to heart. dont type two words and enter.
<bazhang> <bolt__> no PMing without saking bla bla got it
<bolt__> i get it
<bazhang> bolt__, if the operator who banned you feels you are ready to re-join then he or she will lift the ban.
<bazhang> Uuu, how may we help you
<bolt__> it was ikonia
<bolt__> whos not here
<Uuu> bazhang: thanks, I want only to observe this channel for a while :)
<bazhang> Uuu, if you dont have business here please dont idle thanks
<elky_> Uuu, that's not a good idea. it can get really nasty in here.
<bazhang> hehe
<bolt__> nothing mutch is happening
<Uuu> I read "Attempts to edit the bot by unauthorized users will be forwarded to #ubuntu-ops for review so they can be submitted to the ops for review and added if appropriate." and was interested of what can people do ;] but it seems that this command is not used often
<Uuu> btw: why there's no 'seen' command?
<Uuu> ;[
<Uuu> and: seenserv
<Uuu> 	ubottu	Error: unresolvable <alias> to seen
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Uuu said: 	ubottu	Error: unresolvable <alias> to seen
<Myrtti> ubottu doesn't have that, no. and it's very unlikely it ever will, as it would be more of a network issue, not ours to solve
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Uuu> ubottu, you loud mouth! :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> you can bug your friends to register to nickserv, then you can use nickserv info to get that information
<Myrtti> s/register/register and identify/
<Uuu> yes, i used that and learnt that a men I talked yesterday or so was 3 years on the channel ;] (ubottu, please repeat what I said ;])
<Myrtti> was there anything else?
<Uuu> yes, #ubuntu and the family is a huge&big channel (1-day txt log has ~0,5 MB),  so such modification can make the traffic much bigger
<Uuu> Myrtti, it said: ... wait a second second ;]
<Uuu> Myrtti, http://pastebin.com/d78099db9
<Myrtti> Uuu: too bad.
<Myrtti> sorry but we cannot help you more
<Uuu> no too bad, I think it's not a bug rather than he was not registered, or it was another person
<Uuu> sorry, I don't want to waste you time, I just answered for "was there anything else?"
<Uuu> have much fun in developing Ubuntu :)
<Uuu> OK, killing idle process :) bye
<Myrtti> >___<
<elky_> wow, bip just spat out a 15 minute backlog
 * popey returns
<popey> sorry I wasnt about for the bolt thing
<elky_> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<bazhang> * [en|gma] (i=gizmo@free.dancing.bot.at.shellium.org): gizmo@bruneichat
<bazhang> very familiar
<elky_> popey, feel free to coach him in replacing smoke alarm batteris or whatever he's up to
<popey> :)
<elky_> bazhang, shellium is a shell provider. there's a zillion shellium bans on freenode
<bazhang> elky_, I meant gizmo, aka omzig and others
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<popey> 11:51:29 <+Myrtti> popey: did you want to be pm'd?
<popey> no, for the record
<bazhang> Sorry, bantracker is not available for anonymous users :/
<bazhang> ready to remove bolt_ if he keeps asking about his fire alarm in #ubuntu
<ikonia> did someone lift the ban on bolt ?
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> ok, just so I know, I was going to remove if not
<bazhang> he's saying its ubuntu related because its 'pc software'
<bazhang> weird. cant get into the tracker
 * elky_ squirms about le_chuck's wording in -ot
<jussi01> ubottu: test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<bazhang> still the bt sees me as anonymous though I have logged in
<bazhang> * [abra] (n=abra@loft1436.serverloft.com): abra  <--grow-as-apple
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<topyli> whut
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> I cant get into the bt :(
<bazhang> a7a, you were banned for flooding the channel with nonsense
<a7a> hi
<a7a> im new
<bazhang> a7a, then you ban evaded 3 times
<a7a> i dont know any tging
<a7a> thiiing
<a7a> so
<bazhang> a7a, you were able to switch IP address very fast.
<a7a> bazhang
<bazhang> a7a, yes
<a7a> please forget me
<bazhang> a7a, dont ban evade.
<a7a> but how you ban me
<bazhang> a7a, I told you; for flooding the channel with nonsense and refusing to stop.
<a7a> so 
<a7a> you let me back
<bazhang> a7a, no.
<Myrtti> will you continue flooding nonsense?
<a7a> no
<bazhang> a7a, then you ban evaded three times.
<a7a> please
<a7a> im so sorry
<a7a> im only need help
<bazhang> a7a, come back in 48 hours
<a7a> and no one answer me
<a7a> oh no
<bazhang> a7a, and dont ban evade in that time.
<Myrtti> !patience | a7a 
<ubottu> a7a: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> a7a, see you in 48 hours.
<elky_> i'm glad to see ikanobori hasnt scared any more women away
<Pici> elky_: I think you may have spoken too soon
<bazhang> wth
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu abra  is grow-as-apple , groovyorange , etc
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> oh really?
<ikonia> bazhang: fyi: ubottu is pointing at an old database so no point marking
<elky_> ikonia, we can retrieve stuff from logs at a later point
<elky_> the @ mark and stuff is unique enough to grep for
<ikonia> good point
<ubottu> In ubottu, histo said: !autologin is To enable autologin in ubuntu please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<Pici> So why are we pointed at an old ubottu db?
<elky_> ask jussi01 when he returns
<ikonia> gravityreloaded is playing dumb to be a pain 
<genii> jussi has been having server issues, probably the current bot db machine is offline
<genii> Hm.  nickserv/chanserv/memo blackout for a bit.
<Myrtti> shite
<popey> for some reason I can't picture a finnsh accent saying "shite"
<ikonia> everytime I hear a finish acccent as a word - I think australian accent thanks to jussi01 
<Myrtti> ikonia: come to London on thursday, I'll give you a sample of the real one
<ikonia> I maybe there on the 23rd/24th
<Myrtti> ikonia: the release party is on 23rd at the Warwick
<Myrtti> I'm taking two days off to be there
<ikonia> I'm thinking of the London one to buy popey a drink 
<ikonia> ironiclly I'm about 15 miles from Warick at the moment
<popey> buy _me_ a drink!?
<popey> surely I owe you one?
<ikonia> no no, I'm happy to put hand in pocket
<ikonia> we can buy each other
<popey> \o/
<ikonia> I intend to have more than one drink
<popey> oh gwan then
<popey> gwan gwan gwan
<ikonia> unless there is a leagal limit
<ikonia> or COC limit
<popey> sabdfl owes me a couple from the last release party
<popey> not counting the last couple of UDS's he paid for me to go to of course ;)
<popey> and the boxes of CDs, T-shirts, lanyards, stickers..
 * Myrtti will drink all the J2O's bought
<ikonia> does J20 have alchohol in ?
<Myrtti> s/bought/provided/
<Myrtti> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> ah, thought not
<Myrtti> after several years of research I've concluded alcohol and me are incompatible
<Myrtti> and I don't want to waste the Friday hiding from the monsters in middle of London in a hotel when I could be sightseeing
<Myrtti> (plus D doesn't drink)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (zixt)
<ikonia> Pricey: to quick, thank you
<ikonia> "too" that should have been
<Flannel> ubottu tell bitshuffler about components
<genii> Hm. BT is offline?
<Pici> genii: I don't think the version of ubottu thats in the channels is the same as the one that drives the BT.
<Myrtti> among other things
<Pici> s/version/instance/
<genii> (I'm getting "Not available for anonymous users" from the link off ubottu PM for @btlogin
<Flannel> genii: delete (all) of your cookies
<Flannel> well, ubottu related cookies
<Flannel> and then try again
<genii> Hm, OK
<genii> Same
<genii> Gotta go work /away anyhow, I'll try again later
<Pici> The ubottu thats in the channels is not the one thats connected to the BT, so requesting a session ID won't add it to the database that the real BT uses.
<Flannel> Ah
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (orgthingy ban griping despite being asked to stop)
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (marcusdavidus persistantly going off about being banned)
<ikonia> it is marcusdavidus not orgthingy that was a typo 
<Pici> He seems to have stopped.
<ikonia> yup
<Pici> Myrtti: sorry, mistab.
<ikonia> is a7a still banned in #ubunt u
<a7a> hi
<ikonia> a7a you're caught ban evading again - you can't follow the rules 
<ikonia> @bansearch a7a
<ubottu> Match: *!*@41.234.2.144!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Apr 20 2009 17:14:18 (ID: 8909)
<a7a> i need talke my friend
<a7a> i need some help in linux
<ikonia> a7a: this conversation is over
<a7a> so
<ikonia> a7a: you where explained that you where banned earlier, for ban evading
<ikonia> and you've just done it again
<a7a> and what happen when i do it agine
<ikonia> I'll just inform freenode about it and they can deael with you
<ikonia> deal with you
<ikonia> Artha: how can we help ?
<Artha> sorry click on the link by mistake
<ikonia> a7a: please don't pm me - if you have something to say about your ban please say it in here
<ikonia> Pici: thanks !
<Pici> ikonia: np
<ikonia> thought I'd corrected it and just done the same again
<ikonia> a7a: if there is nothing else - please leave the channel
<Pici> Indeed
<ahmed> i need help
<ahmed> guys
<Guest82260> hey
<topyli> Guest82260: how can we help you
<Guest82260> i have proplem with updata
<topyli> Guest82260: sorry but we only help with ubuntu irc channel operator issues
<Guest82260> hey you there
<Pici> Guest82260: You've been banned from #ubuntu and you know that. 
<topyli> Guest82260: weren't you here earlier today?
<Guest82260> so
<Pici> Guest82260: I believe that ikonia has already explained this to you a few times.
<Guest82260> i dont care
<topyli> Guest82260: that makes  things very problematic for you
<Guest82260> so what shoud i do
<topyli> i think your best option in the near-term future is to seek help on the ubuntu forums
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, cwillu said: ubottu, teadict is not that pretty
<topyli> Guest82260: please leave the channel now, as we cannot help you with your ban at this time
<topyli> Guest82260: please don't idle here
<topyli> thanks
<Pici> np
<Pici> I removed the forward for him.
<topyli> good
<Seeker`> i think i may cut off my hand
<Seeker`> at least it would stop it hurting
<jussi01> Seeker`: can I, Can I? :D
<Seeker`> jussi01: go on then
<Seeker`> eugh, right index finger keep twitching
<Seeker`> and wrist hurts
 * jussi01 takes a meat cleaver... and thinks of "crank"
<jussi01> :P
<Seeker`> no idea what i can do to make this better
<jussi01> Seeker`: hurt your other hand to distract you...
<jussi01> :P
<Seeker`> jussi01: not sure that would help
<jussi01> Seeker`: hehe
<Flannel> Seeker`: What'd you do to it?
<Seeker`> Flannel: spent far too much time using a mouse I suspect
 * jussi01 wonders why Seeker` is still typing...
<Seeker`> a) typing isn't using a mouse
<Seeker`> b) i have 2 hands
<Seeker`> take your pick :P
<topyli> i hate this time of day when american teenagers return from school and get on -ot
<Flannel> Eh? it's only 1230!
<topyli> oh, so they get *to* school and irc from there
<jussi01> topyli: lunchtime :P
<topyli> perfect time to discuss how osx is bsd and shiny, and how much uptime their 1-user servers have
<Flannel> topyli: that discussion was on loads.  I'm... sort of surprised that they have a 0.00 x3 load server, that takes.. well, I suppose not using your computer.
<topyli> of course, also the time when i'm tired late in the evening and can't watch that
<topyli> Flannel: should help when building those uptimes!
<Flannel> I need to get around to rebooting mine actually.
<Flannel> Being on Hardy means I actually have kernel updates every month or so.
<jussi01> light up, light up, as if you have a choice, even if you cannot hear my voice...  louder, louder and we'll run for our lives
 * jussi01 continues singing horribly :D
<topyli> what the hell is that? skid row?
<jussi01> topyli: the song? or my voice?
<topyli> hehehe. the song :)
<topyli> i won't reveal your secret skid row career
<jussi01> topyli: its snow patrol
<topyli> hmmm never heard of them. probably one of those 21th century things
<jussi01> topyli: rofl
<jussi01> topyli: http://www.snowpatrol.com/
<jussi01> I think we need a factoid that just says... Lets move on now...
<jussi01> :P
 * jussi01 attempts to redirect the conversation
<jussi01> topyli: rofl...
<topyli> heh
<ikonia>  @bansearch badfish
<ikonia> @bansearch badfish69
<ubottu> No matches found for badfish69!n=deadbody@12.201.8.6 in any channel
<jussi01> ikonia: whats going on with badfish?
<ikonia> nothing at all, I removed ban on him and just wanted to make sure I'd got them all
<jussi01> ahh
<ikonia> wasn't sure if I'd left one on +1
<jussi01> :)
<Pici> jussi01: Is the bot working properly now?
<jussi01> Pici: Im not certain of its status atm. Im away, and tsimpson is handling it hopefully.
<Pici> jussi01: okay
<LjL> my server's PSU fan has failed, i'm turning everything off
 * Seeker` wonders what "everything" is
<popey> xcdfgkjhgcv is back in -uk
<LjL> the fan wasn't actually dead, but it doesn't look good either, i think i'll turn it off for tonight, shouldn't really be a problem for the other two floodbots
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-21
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> wow, no one affected
<Flannel> yay
<ubottu> In ubottu, histo said: !seperatehome is Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a spereate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/seperatehome
<Flannel> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Flannel> What's different?
<Flannel> well, besides the misspeling.
<Flannel> oh, the irony.
<maco> can ubot4 be updated so that i'm on the list of nicks it calls when !ops is used in #ubuntu-women?
<maco> i dont know if i have perissions to do it, and if i do, i don't know how to do it
<Flannel> Does ubot4 have a separate factoid DB? or do we just edit it with ubottu, and then they get mirrored?
<tsimpson> it will sync from ubottu, but the ubottu here is not ubottu :)
<Flannel> right, I heard about that earlier.
<tsimpson> I could move it over now
<tsimpson> in fact, I will
<popey> Amaranth: you know you're opped in -ot?
<Amaranth> oops, from this morning
<Amaranth> wow
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Malthus6)
<Gary> on it
<elky> we need to figure out a better way to keep these bots synched
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, Myrtti said: !no ops-#ubuntu-women is <reply> Channel emergency! PriceChild, Nightrose, JanC, Aishiko, Susana, pleia2, LadyFrost, elkbuntu, Myrtti, hypa7ia, maco, nikkiana or Gareth!
<Myrtti> stupid bot
<Tm_T> haha
<Myrtti> *grunt*
<Nafallo> lol
<jussi01> elky: no, we need to finda better way to keep supybot from being shite and trashing the server
<jussi01> the way we have works fine usually...
 * Myrtti prods pici
<elky> jussi01, that's great, but the same would happen if a backhoe hit a arterial fiber
<elky> jussi01, i meant, a way to keep two databases in different geographical places synchronised
 * popey has to google what a backhoe is
<elky_> the thing your gas companies cut your telephone lines with.
<popey> :)
<popey> round here it's the thing the telephone companies cut the power lines with
<elky_> same diff
<elky_> my brother used to work for telstra, so i heard more about my version
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ikonia> no, you're wrong
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ikonia> is the bot borked ? I thought tsimpson had moved it back to the main db 
<Myrtti> it doesn't want to play nice on the pm either
<ikonia> no, it's not responding to pm at all for me
<elky_> stupid question, but is there a reason why we're letting fujisan in again?
<Myrtti> where?!
<elky_> -ot
<elky_> he's acting almost normal though, i'll credit him that
<Tm_T> elky_: but how long? (;)
<elky_> Tm_T, a few days now
<ubottu> In ubottu, ziroday said: no, !firewall is Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<topyli> ikonia: i can't login either, at least from work
<topyli> what will i *do* all day? :(
<tsimpson> something's messed up...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, Myrtti said: !no firewall is <reply> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw),  or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Myrtti> DIE
<Myrtti> THE BOT HATES ME
<ubottu> jamieleshaw called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tsimpson> I'm getting to really dislike you ubottu 
<Gary> lol
<tsimpson> somehow, the users database was just wrong
<topyli> @login
<tsimpson> give it a sec
<tsimpson> it takes about 5 mins to fully sync
<topyli> oh it just joined
<tsimpson> yes, I said 5, because it sucks that badly
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<topyli> (:=
<tsimpson> something bad happened to the users database...
<tsimpson> @whoami
<ubot2`> tsimpson: I don't recognize you.
<ubottu> stdin
<tsimpson> jpds: ubot2` needs a new prefix please :)
<tsimpson> topyli: /msg ubottu register topyli <some pass>
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> \o/
<topyli> @btlogin
<ubottu> Error: You don't have the bantracker capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<tsimpson> ubottu: capability add topyli bantracker
<ubottu> Error: The command "capability add" is available in the Admin and Channel plugins.  Please specify the plugin whose command you wish to call by using its name as a command before "capability add".
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> ubottu: Admin capability add topyli bantracker
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Myrtti slaps ubottu
<topyli> hehe
<topyli> @btlogin
<topyli> I GOT THE POWA
<topyli> thanks tsimpson
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> no problem
<bazhang> @btlogin
<Myrtti> elky: did you see that on -ot?
<Gary> Myrtti: Channel #ubuntu-au-vic is not registered.
<Myrtti> I know
<Myrtti> he's now on -irc
<Myrtti> @bansearch recruit
<ubottu> No matches found for recruit!n=abdullah@94.120.252.115 in any channel
<Myrtti> I could *swear*...
<Myrtti> ok, perhaps not
<Pici> Myrtti: pong?
<Myrtti> Pici: is it just me or is the bot broken?
<Pici> Myrtti: Its not just you.  elky told me it was broken yesterday.
<Pici> Unless its fixed now.
<Pici> Myrtti: I think the databases that were connected were not the live ones for much of yesterday.
<Pici> So bans, etc aren't there.
<Myrtti> Pici: yes, but is the syntax I'm using to adding the factoids all wrong or is it just because the bot is borked?
<Pici> Myrtti: Its right, maybe you werent logged in? 
<Myrtti> it just hates me
<Pici> maybe :/
<elky> we need proper data redundancy
 * ikonia opens wallet
 * Gary wants ikonia to buy an icecream for him
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> I was thinking of some sort of redundency solution, but an ice cream is cheaper
<Gary> yay
<ikonia> !antiparty is for those of you who don't need to see the word !woot 300 times per minute, join here
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ikonia said: !antiparty is for those of you who don't need to see the word !woot 300 times per minute, join here
<ikonia> :)
<Pici> :P
<Pici> elky: How do you feel about changing the topic in -ot, we're getting quite o4o now.
<elky> Pici, PFA coming out with that bull is annoying, since she's a self-confessed woman-hater.
<ikonia> ?????
<ikonia> am I missing something
<Pici> ikonia: you missed -offtopic
<ikonia> clearly
<elky> ikonia, i got told i dont exist again.
<ikonia> who said that ?
<elky> thefunkbomb
<ikonia> who's speaking ?
<ikonia> did you hear something 
<ikonia> </joke>
<elky> he's now realised that i do exist.
<ikonia> never heard of "thefunkbomb" 
<elky> ikonia, nor had i until i no longer existed.
<Pici> hell hath no fury, etc.
<ikonia> oh, so a random 
<ikonia> ah
<elky> ikonia, a misguided, yes.
<Myrtti> elky: invisible pink unicorns
<Myrtti> your excistance is a matter of faith
 * genii runs out for a free McDonalds coffee
<elky> i read that as gets the runs for free from mcdonalds coffee
<elky> clearly bedtime.
<Pici> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Pici> MenZa thinks we should replace /msg with /quote. 
<Pici> I said that /raw is used instead of /quote on some clients and that /msg is probably a better choice for compatiblity, objections?
<Flannel> I think msg is the best lowest common denominator
<Flannel> since yeah, some clients use raw
<Flannel> which clients don't use msg?
<Dave2> There's also no further security added with /quote nickserv on Hyperion, it just blindly /msgs it.
<LjL> Dave2: it's a client thing though, using /msg will "generally" result in the client showing and/or logging the password
<LjL> though then again, !register points to a document that uses /msg all the way...
<Dave2> Sure, though many people store their passwords in their IRC client anyway.
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> jackjohnson a known fool?
<ubottu> In ubottu, s3r3n1t7 said: !no raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DrolGodur> hi
<genii> JackWat is getting pretty annoying in #u
<genii> DrolGodur: Do you have some question or concern an op needs to assist with?
<DrolGodur> i dont know if is a op needs but i would like to learn how to programming gui for ubunto ?
<genii> DrolGodur: You are currently in #ubuntu-ops and nut a support channel.
<genii> DrolGodur: When you try: /join #ubuntu does it bring you here?
<DrolGodur> no i was loking for a channel with a programming guide for linux
<genii> DrolGodur: Someone in #ubuntu channel will probably recomend something for you, Please do not idle in this channel.
<DrolGodur> sorry
<Seeker`> hi
 * genii makes more coffee
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> he was on ubuntu as n=bolt@90.214.190.56?
<genii> How do we check BT if ubottu is giving us invalid links?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Mez> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @bansearch bolt_
<Seeker`> @lgoin
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @bansearch bolt_
<ubottu> Match bolt*!*@*.sky.com!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia!n=mattd@unaffiliated/ikonia on Mon Apr 20 10:13:04 2009 in #ubuntu
<Mez> no dead links for me 
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<ubot2`> Seeker`: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<Mez> HAHAHA
<Seeker`> ubot2`: fine!
<Seeker`> fscking bot
 * Mez sticks fingers up at ubot2` 
<Seeker`> BT works for me
<Myrtti> it does?
<Seeker`> yarp
<Myrtti> wohoo
<Myrtti> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Myrtti> !!no firewall is <reply> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw),  or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> THANK YOU
<Myrtti> !ops-#ubuntu-women is <reply> BWEEP! Channel emergency! PriceChild, Nightrose, JanC, Aishiko, Gary, Susana, pleia2, LadyFrost, elkbuntu, Myrtti, hypa7ia, maco, nikkiana or Gareth!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<pleia2> added Hobbsee last night
<Myrtti> !ops-#ubuntu-women ~= /Susana/Susana, Hobbsee/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> pleia2: was just about to add her
<pleia2> thanks Myrtti :)
<Seeker`> I always knew Gary was really a woman! :P
<Myrtti> !ops-#ubuntu-women ~= /Gary/Gary, christel/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> there we go
<Pici> The ircc has access there too, but we probably have just ! o p s on hilight for all channels, I know I do.
<Myrtti> I don't keep it on hilight just for the sake of my mental health
<genii> I'm surprised Tm_T isn't on the #ubuntu-women list
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> Saiki: how can we help you?
 * genii makes more coffee
<tsimpson> wth is up with the bot
<tsimpson> make that, wth is up with ubottu.com
<genii> Have you asked jussi01 ?
<tsimpson> he's not here
 * jpds would do something about ubot2 - don't have access to keys at the moment tho.
<tsimpson> that's where hostmasks are a good thing :)
<Seeker`> O.o
<Seeker`> well the ubottu.com server is functioning, i'm on it right now
<tsimpson> I can ping it, but I can't get a HTTP or ssh connection
<ikonia> I'm on it via ssh 
<tsimpson> and ubottu (and my bot) were non-responsive
<tsimpson> you're already connected, try making a new connection
<ikonia> just did
<ikonia> it's dns
<ikonia> that's the problem
<ikonia> oh wait
<tsimpson> dns looks ok
<ikonia> ubottu is not on the same server as as jussi01 any more
<ikonia> my mistake
<tsimpson> yeah, jussi01.com is fine, that's where ubottu is now
<ikonia> sorry, being dumb
<ikonia> I suspect it's under a brute force attack
 * Seeker` can ssh to jussi01.com fine
<ikonia> http and ssh are both listening but they can't respond 
<ikonia> thats the only common think I can think of that would allow them to both be listeing but not able to respond
<ikonia> s/think/thing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> Seeker`: I get no response from either
<ikonia> nice and quick there ubottu 
<Seeker`> jussi01.com works fine. ubottu.com isn't accepting new connections for me
<Seeker`> but I am on ubottu.com atm
<ikonia> I can connect to ubottu.com - but the daemons can't respond 
<tsimpson> it's odd, isn't it
<ikonia> Seeker`: look at the security log see if someone is bruting it
<ikonia> for ssh and http to be both listening - still accepting connections, but unable to respond, thats the only situation I can think of that would cause that off the top of my head
<Seeker> oi hai
<Seeker> ssh connection just frozed
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> brute brute brute
<tsimpson> odd, HTTP connection sends the headers, but no data
<ikonia> yup
 * Seeker doesn't have permissions to access most of the log stuff on jussi01.com
 * tsimpson can get you access
<tsimpson> all you need is su and my password ;)
<tsimpson> guess we'll just have to wait this one out
<Seeker``> probably
<Seeker``> can look at the logs if you want; not sure how much it will tell us
<tsimpson> can you access the server now?
 * jpds reckons we need a nagios check for the bots.
<tsimpson> too much spam would be generated
<jpds> Depends on the set up.
<Seeker``> hmm
<Seeker``> ubottu.com is still a total loss to me
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker`` said: ubottu.com is still a total loss to me
<Seeker``> fscking bot
<tsimpson> I have ssh
<Seeker``> jussi01.com is up and working for me
<Seeker``> has ubottu.com been restarted?
<Seeker``> my screen has disappeared
<jpds> They're two separate hosts.
<tsimpson> 00:19:35 up 2 min
 * tsimpson starts playing with /etc/hosts.deny
<Saiki> anyone here who can invite mt to the main channel?
<tsimpson> you were just in #ubuntu
<Saiki> 16:32 grisham.freenode.net 470:  | [0] Saiki, [1] #ubuntu, [2] #ubuntu-proxy-users, [3] Forwarding to another channel 
<Saiki> yea, but it keeps kicking me out :@
<tsimpson> don't part #ubuntu-proxy-users
<Saiki> I didn't
<tsimpson> then it won't kick you out
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<Seeker`> O.o
<topyli> i'll contact him all right
<topyli> :)
<Saiki> tsimpson: it's cause I'm at the library, I don't think freenode/#ubuntu likes the network I'm on
<Saiki> and I'm unable to join #ubuntu now
<Saiki> I'm at the library near my house
<tsimpson> try /cycle from #ubuntu-proxy-users
<tsimpson> yes, Hammond Public Library
<Saiki> aye
<Saiki> 421:  | [0] Saiki, [1] cycle, [2] Unknown command
<tsimpson> ok, just part and rejoin
<Saiki> there we go
<Saiki> any way to add an exception for this host/ip?
<tsimpson> no, it's set per session
<Saiki> ah..
<tsimpson> we don't know who will use the connection after you, so an IP exempt would not be wise
<tsimpson> now, back to that damn bot...
<Saiki> I don't kno of anyone who uses irc here
<Saiki> it's a royal pain in the ass to get ono irc as it is
<Seeker`> ah, but you don't know everyone who may use that IP
<Seeker`> you could well share a library with the worst troll in existence
<Saiki> true enough
<Saiki> but I highly doubt it, tbh
<Seeker`> I dont :P
<Saiki> lol
<Saiki> considering how limited these pcs are, I do lol
<Myrtti> was there anything else we can help you with?
<Saiki> nope, sorry, just not parted yet
<Saiki> thanks for the help in getting ito the chan
<tsimpson> wow, just today ubottu.com has had breaking attempts from the US, China and Korea
<tsimpson> huge dictionary attack from Korea
<Seeker`> nice
<Myrtti> fail2ban?
<jdong> did the attempts have that big of an impact?
<tsimpson> unless there was another issue going on that made ubottu.com stop responding to requests, yep
<tsimpson> it's probably more likely that some moron knocked a RAID out of a stack somewhere, but whatever
<Saiki> 17:15 sendak.freenode.net 404:  | [0] Saiki, [1] #ubuntu, [2] Cannot send to channel   <I'm getting this again :@
<jpds> Yeah, you restarted your mibbit session/changed IP.
<Myrtti> don't leave #ubuntu-proxy-users
<jpds> ...or that.
<Saiki> didn't do either, just changed my name
<Saiki> I got disconnected from my network
<Saiki> I hate how unstable it is :@
<jpds> Hmm, Comcast.
<tsimpson> Saiki: the exempt is on a complete hostmask, so changing nicks will invalidate it
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-22
<Jordan_U> Spammer in #ubuntu
<tsimpson> well, "Spammer in #ubuntu" really got our attention, because we all ignore ops calls...
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<tsimpson> Hi, how can we help?
<Tetracomm> I setup a Mibbit page so that the visitors of my website could join the Ubuntu channel right away, and it doesn't let them in automatically, is there any way to allow them in automatically?
<tsimpson> no, they get forwarded to #ubuntu-proxy-users 
<tsimpson> then they get let into #ubuntu from there
<Tetracomm> :(
<tsimpson> as soon as the mibbit client attempts to join #ubuntu they get sent to that channel, then they will be told to join #ubuntu
<Tetracomm> Yes.
<Tetracomm> It would be nice if they were directed or forwarded there automatically, though.
<tsimpson> Tetracomm: they have to be in #ubuntu-proxy-users because a bot sets an exempt when they join and remove it when they part
<tsimpson> unfortunately we get enough abuse from proxy users (including mibbit) that this is needed
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (thetroll)
<Tetracomm> Ok.
 * genii spis
<genii> sips, even
<tritium> nalioth: ping.  ubot3 MIA.
 * genii sips and sends the bots in POW camps some care packages
<tritium> genii: how thoughtful ;)
<nalioth> tritium: network issue
<tritium> nalioth: no problem.  Thank you!
 * mneptok farts seductively
 * genii suddenly notices in wonderment a large green noxius cloud
<tritium> Hi, mneptok 
<mneptok> heya!
<mneptok> tritium: pack light clothing. it's in the 90s here.
<tritium> mneptok: awesome.  Thanks for the advice.
<mneptok> tritium: i packed coming from Quebec. thank whatever gods your family worships that tech conferences always have free t-shirts.
<tritium> heh :)
 * tritium goes to pack
<genii> My sister just left for Quebec yesterday
<tritium> Just banned god__ for harassing me in a /query for not supporting Ubuntu Satanic Edition, and preaching to me.
<Madpilot> when does the 'party' channel open to take care of 'yay, new version' nonsense?
<Flannel> Its already open, isn't it?
<Flannel> Only 24 people.  Interesting.
<wgrant> And only a little over 24 hours to go... it is a bit low.
<Flannel> It'll be more like 34 hours at least.
<wgrant> Until last release it was often around 28 hours from now, IIRC.
<Flannel> 4am my time? no.  It was always mid-morning
<Flannel> after I left for the day, etc.
<wgrant> Huh. At least two releases in the last few have happened while I was out, and I think that would have been 0500-0700UTC.
<wgrant> Intrepid was certainly much later.
<Flannel> Erm, what?
<Madpilot> Flannel, dealing with 'unitedpotsmokers' charming quit msg?
 * wgrant finds logs.
<Flannel> No
<Flannel> Earlier
<Flannel> but, why does...
<Flannel>  /mode +b *!*adsl-074-236-013-101.sip.mia.bellsouth.net
<Flannel> add what I just did add?
<Flannel> Madpilot: That'll be in a moment
<Flannel> 5 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*adsl-074*@*] by Flannel
<Flannel> Oh, I did screw that up.
<Flannel> Ah, must be nick lengths
<wgrant> Of course, I translated those times the wrong way. I rarely have cause to go from local to UTC :(
<Flannel> That's not the first time he's used that part message either.
<jussi01> tsimpson: ping
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Gary> lol, I'm not a woman, well at least not during the week... (re: <+Seeker`> I always knew Gary was really a woman! :P )
<jussi01> Gary: ROFL!
<Tm_T> genii: there's many places I'm not in list
<ikonia> unitedpotsmokers: hi 
<unitedpotsmokers> what is this?
<unitedpotsmokers> i never join this channel
<ikonia> you've been forwarded here because of your part messsage
<unitedpotsmokers> i'm dont understand
<ikonia> you're part message was "fuck time" - that is unacceptable in the #ubuntu channels - so you have been banned from #ubuntu and forwaded to this channel
<ikonia> your#
<unitedpotsmokers> ohh... i'm sorry
<unitedpotsmokers> ok i change.. :p
 * Myrtti pulls a random problem out of her hat as a excuse to change the topic at #xubuntu gently
<unitedpotsmokers> done.. :)
<ikonia> unitedpotsmokers: you've been spoke to about this before 
<ikonia> any chance you could try to make sure ANYTHING with rude language in on your client is removed before entering the #ubuntu based channels
<unitedpotsmokers> yeah... i already change it... next time never happen again.. im sure
<ikonia> ok, 
<unitedpotsmokers> :)
<unitedpotsmokers> so this channel for people make trouble like me?
<ikonia> unitedpotsmokers: ok - the ban's ben removed. You can join #ubuntu. Please remember - this is the second time at least you have been spoke to about this part message if it happens again it won't be as straight forward to resolve
<ikonia> unitedpotsmokers: please read the /topic 
<unitedpotsmokers> ikonia: now i join back #ubuntu, then i quit, if u see a rude language, just tell me ok.. 
<stew> crashing keyboards offend me
<Myrtti> does anyone have time and energy to babysit #xubuntu with me?
<Myrtti> @mark #xubuntu MTec007 *sigh*
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> UNCALLED FOR?!
 * Myrtti shakes head
<Myrtti> !samba-#xubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba-#xubuntu
<Myrtti> !smb-#xubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb-#xubuntu
<Myrtti> !search fuse
<ubottu> Found: fusesmb-#xubuntu, coffee, ntfs, trolls-#ubuntu-offtopic, kidding, captive, fuse, lfs, aptlock, adept-crash-fix
<Myrtti> painkillers!
<Tm_T> killpainers!
<Myrtti> topyli: new urlshortening service of choice for me (works from abroad as well): g0.fi
<topyli> nice!
<topyli> Myrtti: also, a bit more user friendly than http://www.freakinghugeurl.com/index.php
 * tsimpson wonders what's wrong with tinyurl and it's simple API
<Myrtti> tsimpson: it's not tiny?
<Myrtti> tinyurl.com < go.fi
<Myrtti> ^ in preference
<Myrtti> god I need coffee
<elky> tsimpson, go.fi fits microblogging better
<tsimpson> someone needs to make a g.o url :p
<tsimpson> super short
<elky> not sure that's RFC compliant.
<wgrant> Hey, with the TLD free-for-all that can happen.
<elky> single letter namespaces?
<elky> that is going to break the brains of software developers trying to do stuff like url detection...
<jussi01> elky: my favourite is www.fi - now thats a weird url :D
<elky> ouch
<elky> who's the lucky bastard with wi.fi i wonder
<Myrtti> sci.fi is my fave
<elky> hahah
<Myrtti> both are pre-FICORA (the authority who now handles the domains in Finland) domain names
<elky> ... host geeky.fi returns a timeout
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 cant wait to get home, and go to the post office to get his new guitar :D
<jussi01> cept itll be tomorrow before that happens - cause Im home at 1am...
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> jussi01: what have you bought ?
<jussi01> ikonia: standardish electric + a little amp
<ikonia> very nice
<bazhang>  [EatPotato] (n=linux@217.8.236.194): potato, and parsley, too  <--ban evasion in -ot
<ikonia> bazhang: who is he ?
<bazhang> groovyorange!n=username@217.8.236.161 ikonia 
<ikonia> does he ever get board
<jussi01> i dunno, does he get plank?
<jussi01> :P
<topyli> hmm also "freechatter" was around yesterday
<ikonia> see if we can resolve this nicley as it's getting old
<bazhang> yep freechatter1 was him as well
<ikonia> lets see if we can put an end to this
 * ikonia goes out on a limb
<ikonia> EatPotato: hello there, thanks for joining
<EatPotato> why?
<ikonia> EatPotato: just wanted a few minutes of your time to discuss something if you have a moment ?
<EatPotato> yes, right now
<ikonia> super
<ikonia> EatPotato: ok, I'm going to try to be as honest as possible with you to make this as clear as possible, I'd really appreciate you doing the same
<EatPotato> Ok
<ikonia> EatPotato: you are groovyapples/freechatter/many other usernames yes ?
<EatPotato> "freechatter_1", but it will be free after 60 days
<ikonia> EatPotato: no - please just answer the questions are you the same user as groovyapples growasoranges and many other nick names of that style
<bazhang> grow-as-apple, groovyorange, sp0rtily, z, patchpockets
<EatPotato> And "potato" is more good, when we're about learning something. "WastePotato" is the one to respect.
<ikonia> if we could be honest about this to try and resolve this it would be much easier
<EatPotato> No
<ikonia> EatPotato: so you are grow-as-apple, groovyorange, sp0rtily, z, etc
<EatPotato> Why?
<ikonia> because I'm asking you
<ikonia> it would be appreciated if you where hones tto try to resolve this - 
<ikonia> honest
<EatPotato> Let's resolve it, What the best can I do for many people?
<ikonia> EatPotato: please just answer the question
<ikonia> so you are grow-as-apple, groovyorange, sp0rtily, z, etc ?
<ikonia> yes or no 
<EatPotato> no, but you ask it due to... wait again
<ikonia> ok, I can wait
<EatPotato> "whois ﻿217.8.236.194"
<ikonia> what about that ?
<ikonia> actually - that doesn't matter, 
<ikonia> I'll ask one more time to be %101 clear
<EatPotato> This is MTS, 217.8.236.0 - 217.8.239.255 for our part of Russia
<ikonia> EatPotato: what has that got to do with it ?
<ikonia> "are you grow-as-apple, groovyorange, sp0rtily, z" ? yes or no answer only just to be %101 clear
<EatPotato> I had been told not to bother with IPs or so from my friend.
<ikonia> "are you grow-as-apple, groovyorange, sp0rtily, z" ? yes or no answer only just to be %101 clear
<EatPotato> 2^5-3*9 clear, no
<ikonia> just say yes or no - no other text 
<ikonia> "are you grow-as-apple, groovyorange, sp0rtily, z" ? 
<EatPotato> no
<ikonia> ok, thank you - you can leave now
<ikonia> I appreciate you coming into the channel 
<EatPotato> But I can be nice if you somehow want it.
<ikonia> who said you had not been nice ?
<ikonia> you can leave the channel now please, thank you for joining and answering the question
<EatPotato> If yoo loved someone, it's not me. But, I can be your buddy.
<bazhang> he's lying
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> I suggest removing him
<bazhang> he quit that channel
<ikonia> I was going to try to work with him to get the ban's removed
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> that's one of the things he did when I asked questions, which also makes me think he's lying
<ikonia> he also knows a lot about the other guys, and "shouldn't bother with his IP address" - now sure how you select ip addresses
<bazhang> already marked in the bt, also uses abra with the serverloft address
<ikonia> just giving him a chance to come clean to work with him, he didn't so as far as I'm concerned ban doding
<ikonia> I thought we banned *.serverloft ?
<jussi01> ikonia: youve mail...
<bazhang> nope
<elky> ikonia, not the whole domain, no
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<ikonia> juok
<ikonia> elky: ahhh I thought serverloft was gone as a known problem host like some of the others
<ikonia> jussi01: ok
<jussi01> *g*
<bazhang> * [lirvan] (n=vorkisny@220.227.242.194): fdsafdsf  now as * [pragad] (n=vorkisny@220.227.242.194): fdsafdsf asking very odd questions (yesterday different issues)
<wgrant> bazhang: He seems fairly innocent. Although the questions are odd.
<bazhang> wgrant, okay, just a heads-up
 * genii makes some more coffee
 * jussi01 takes some of genii's coffee
<Myrtti> gaaaaaah coma
 * jussi01 is off.. laters all.
<genii> jussi01: Fare well :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: no releasenotes is <reply> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !membership > hifi
 * genii sips
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> !isitout
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<Pici> fyi ^
<genii> -release-party is open now then?
<Pici> Yes.
<genii> Pici: Ok, thanks
<genii> I've got an idiot PMing me "butthole" every second or two, streaming. rocko (n=rocko@c-67-167-117-152.hsd1.il.comcast.net)
<genii> Dunno what channel(s) he may be originating in
<Pici> Hes not +s
<genii> Bizarre. Why do people do stupid stuff like that?
<LjL> Pici: you mean he's not +i
<Pici> LjL: I must.
<Seeker`> nalioth: any chance of prodding the mootbot logs?
 * jussi01 waves
<Seeker`> :O
 * jussi01 waves from helsinki....
<jussi01> still another flight yet
<Seeker`> where are you headed?
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-release-party, Orlsend said: !beer is Nice
<guntbert> hi, is ubottu  in #ubuntu+1 the same bot as in #ubuntu (same database) or are these two different ?
<Seeker`> jussi01: ?
<Seeker`> guntbert: ubottu is the same bot wherever it is
<guntbert> Seeker`: ah, I see - because in #ubuntu+1 the factoid !outyet (..... for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1) sound a *littele* strange :-)
<guntbert> *little
<Seeker`> don't use that factoid in +1 then :P
<guntbert> Seeker`: obviously :-) np anyway, thx 
<Seeker`> :)
<guntbert> and bye
<Seeker`> seeya
<Seeker`> Myrtti: when are you arriving in London?
<jussi01> hungry...
<Seeker`> jussi01: where are you headed?
<jussi01> HOME!!!!
<Seeker`> where were you?
<jussi01> Seeker`: guess...
<jussi01> :D
<jpds> .au.
<jussi01> Seeker`: I was off hobnobing with the stars
<Seeker`> ?
<jussi01> jpds: meep. wrong answer
 * genii hands jussi01 the "Home Sweet Home" wall tapestry
<jussi01> Seeker`: I was attending the Launch of our new phone...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, jacob said: !mainline is If you're looking to try out a mainline kernel (ie, no Ubuntu patches), visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds at your own peril.
<jussi01> that one again?
<jussi01> meh
<jpds> That isn't the first time that's been requested.
<jussi01> Seeker`: anyway: http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liverpool-news/local-news/2009/04/21/bid-for-the-liverpool-fc-bling-phone-and-raise-cash-for-charity-100252-23433527/
<jussi01> jpds: and it isnt the first time itll be rejected...
<jpds> jussi01: And like the French called one of their Paris airports: Orly?
<Seeker`> jussi01: cool
<jussi01> Seeker`: yes its running linux (in answer to your unasked question...)
<Seeker`> :D
<jussi01> oh, boarding time... laters
<Seeker`> seeya
<genii> ikonia: They seem to be having their share of spam in ##windows today
<tsimpson> looks like .pool hit google again
<Seeker`> :(
<wgrant> tsimpson: At least people have to generate filenames this time. But that's not too hard :(
<LjL> perhaps -r-p should be in topics?
<Seeker`> can I haz access in -release-party?
 * Seeker` is defenseless against popey
<Seeker`> !
<popey> but..
<popey> i never did owt
<Seeker`> but you might
<Seeker`> especially if i start mocking you
<popey> here's a tip
<popey> dont
<Seeker`> but but but
<Seeker`> !already
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about already
<Seeker`> !already is <reply> If you are running a completely up-to-date 9.04RC, you are most likely running 9.04 release all ready
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker` said: !already is <reply> If you are running a completely up-to-date 9.04RC, you are most likely running 9.04 release all ready
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> !already is <reply> If you are running a completely up-to-date 9.04RC, you are most likely running 9.04 release all ready
<LjL> already or all ready
<jpds> LjL: both.
<Seeker`> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/already
<Seeker`> !already
<ubottu> If you are running a completely up-to-date 9.04RC, you are most likely running 9.04 release all ready
<Seeker`> !already is <reply> If you are running a completely up-to-date 9.04RC, you are most likely running 9.04 release already
<ubottu> But already already means something else!
<Seeker`> ubottu, no already is <reply> If you are running a completely up-to-date 9.04RC, you are most likely running 9.04 release already
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<Seeker`> now how long will that take to propogate to ubot3?
<LjL> it's hourly IIRC
<LjL> so... 52 minutes :)
<jpds> no idea, but 2 and 4 will get it on the o'clock.
<Seeker`> bah
<Myrtti> Seeker`: the train is at Kings Cross four-ish, but we need to check in at the hotel too before heading to The Warwick
<Seeker`> whereabouts is the hotel?
<Myrtti> Bayswater
 * popey thinks now would be a good time to look up where the release party is
<Myrtti> popey: lulz
<Seeker`> popey: near picadilly circus
<Seeker`> just off regent street
<LjL> Ubuntu - Your semi-valid excuse to party at least every six months!
<popey> wpic win
<popey> fail
<Seeker`> Myrtti: fair enough. I can get in to Euston around 1710 if i get in to work early enough
<popey> my train comes into london victoria, so thats just a couple of stops on the toob.. awesome
<Seeker`> oooh, I can get more pocky from the trocadero
<popey> what is this "pocky" you speak of?
<popey> you strange excuse for an English person
<popey> with your wierd dialect
<Seeker`> seen adverts for mikado?
<popey> nope
<popey> adverts are for plebs
<Seeker`> biscuit stick coated with chocolate
<popey> oh, seen the posters
 * popey is now a pleb
<popey> rock on, i will get into london victoria at 18:29, leaving plenty of time to get to the joy that is picadilly
 * Seeker` will probably be in london by 5-ish
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what time are you heading from hotel to party?
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-release-party, Sciri said: ubot3: rockstar is your friend!
<jussi01> HOME!!! :D :D
<Seeker`> :D
<ubottu> In ubottu, alienkid10 said: current is 8.10
<Myrtti> Seeker`: no idea, have to consult D about it
<Myrtti> anyway, going to bed
<Myrtti> tis too late
 * Seeker` heads to bed too
<Seeker`> see you tomorrow with any luck
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-23
<jpds> popey: Better hope the Victoria line is not on strike like it was today.
<jpds> Plenty of ways to reroute tho.
<popey> yeah
<popey> and plenty of time too
<popey> right, now bed!
 * jpds follows everyone's suit.
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> and no. I think it was only today.
<wgrant> Can we kill people who post links, as usual? Or only later?
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (casslab)
<genii> LjL: You're not just gonna kick em or such? 
<LjL> genii: with no access?
<genii> Aaah OK
<LjL> the fuck
<LjL> [03:00:46] <casslab> hi. i seem to be srsly fucking with you in there eh?
<LjL> [03:01:13] <LjL> uhm you just sound more or less like a commonplace troll, why?
<LjL> [03:02:23] <casslab> because you seem raged, that's why
<LjL> [03:02:29] <casslab> also, i don't know what a troll is.
<LjL> [03:02:42] <ubottu> troll
<LjL> [03:02:55] <LjL> type /msg ubottu troll - that will tell you
<LjL> [03:03:13] <casslab> how about i pee in your ear instead?
 * genii makes coffee and doughnuts for Pici
<Pici> Sorry, I'm playing with QoS here and I'm having issues with my ssh connection
<wgrant_> Ah, I see PartyBot is back.
<genii> Whats this bunny thing? The bot kills a bunny when you ask the not-to-be-asked Q?
<wgrant_> genii: The topic used to say that a bunny was killed each time. But that got changed.
<genii> Hehe, OK
<genii> Hopefully PETA didn't get involved
<LjL> why is mtecknology removing bans from #ubuntu-release-party?
<wgrant> I was wondering that.
<Madpilot> didn't even knew he was an op
<LjL> why is mtecknology generally doing things with op privileges that he doesn't have?
<wgrant> ubuntu/member/* is.
<LjL> that ban he removed was a spammer.
<Madpilot> ah, -release-party  has the blanket /ubuntu/member/* as op
<tonyyarusso> yes, yes it does
<tsimpson> LjL: has he said why he did it yet?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: are the watchbots smart enough to automatically tell people to go to the proper channels if they ask about the release or upgrading and such in #ubuntu?
<genii> Maybe partybot should specify what timezone the 18:30 is supposed to reside in :)
<tonyyarusso> probably
<tsimpson> nah, make it as vague as possible
<tsimpson> 18:30 on Pluto
<LjL> tonyyarusso: no
<tsimpson> give them something to google
<LjL> tsimpson: no
<LjL> genii: meh, it's a joke to begin with! do you want it to take leap seconds into account too? :<
<genii> LjL: Samoa is the last timezone before international date line for instance. so make it something like that
<genii> I'd kill myself laghing
<genii> *laughing, even
<tonyyarusso> Samoa sounds good to me :P
<LjL> aaalright
<genii> It will also occupy them when they go resorting to google or so to find out what the hell timezone it's in
<tonyyarusso> haha
<wgrant> Excellent.
<genii> :)
<tsimpson> <MTecknology> I just figured that because of the nature of the channel bad behaviour is moderately common and that if they were banned for 5 hours, they either wouldn't come back or when they did they would behave. I also figured that it would be nice to have a clean banlist. And that there's going to be plenty of ops around to take care of things.
<genii> See, the "where the hell is samoa" stuff starts now
<LjL> tsimpson: how's about he stops figuring things and leaves the goddam banlist alone instead
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: he's probably right frankly.  Unless it's major, most of our bans there are removed after an hour or so.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: it was a spamming of "fuck"s.
 * tonyyarusso doesn't know anything about the specific one in question though
<wgrant> Last release the ban list was cleared out regularly.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: mmkay
<wgrant> oh.
<LjL> 23 fucks.
<tsimpson> tonyyarusso: I was thinking that, but they have no op experience, so I'd be nice for them to *ask*
<tonyyarusso> Either way, if he's going to be doing stuff there, he should be in here or #ubuntu-irc.  I leave it to one of y'all to tell me which is more appropriate for this.
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: agreed.
<tsimpson> hmm, I suppose it's a "core" channel (ie: non-loco)
<tsimpson> so here
<tsimpson> there we go
<MTecknology> hi
<tonyyarusso> yay
<tsimpson> if you want to volunteer to help keep -r-p sane, I think we can let you idle here for today
<MTecknology> ok
<tonyyarusso> MTecknology: it's also helpful to direct people to -r-p and +1 as appropriate from #ubuntu if you can watch there.
<MTecknology> sure
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: when did you become an op, and what channel?
 * tonyyarusso remembered to get chanpeak.pl running in time this go around
<wgrant> tonyyarusso has been an op forever.
 * LjL shakes head
<MTecknology> I never even knew that
<tonyyarusso> MTecknology: November of 2006 iirc, and of #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic first.
<tonyyarusso> December rather, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TonyYarusso
 * tonyyarusso should really update that
<MTecknology> -r-c Is the most active #ubuntu- channel I've ever had op privs in
<genii> Is Malone some scifi writer named freenode box? eg: <ubot3> Stupendoussteve: Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: The read operation timed out
<wgrant> Malone is the old name for the Launchpad bugtracker.
<tritium> Good evening.
<tonyyarusso> genii: No, I think Malone is the bug-tracking component of Launchpad.  That would be info from the bugsnarfer plugin.
<genii> Ah, OK
<genii> Hehehe the Lenin Cat is getting somewhat upset in there
<MTecknology> I wonder if he believes me
<genii> Probably not now, i think he/she finally caught on.
<genii> (As with the other 99% at this point)
<MTecknology> I was surprised they believed it at all
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know who the release manager is this dev cycle?
<genii> Langasek?
<tonyyarusso> sounds plausible.
 * tonyyarusso didn't know if they changed up more often or not
<wgrant> slangasek is the release manager.
<wgrant> He was hired for that purpose.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: I've got chanpeak going already... wonder what it was last year.
<wgrant> Are .pool links instant-kick-worthy again?
<tsimpson> when it's obvious, yes
<tsimpson> Skapare: do you know why you were forwarded here?
<Skapare> tsimpson: because I was answering a question someone ask
<tsimpson> poting links/md5sums to pre-release images (those in .pool) will not be tolerated
<tsimpson> those may not be final images and only slow down the release
<Skapare> tsimpson: links I can understand ... md5sums?  that's just helps people be ready to verify their downloads
<Skapare> tsimpson: I'm not giving links
<tsimpson> posting md5sums makes people think it's official, which it is not
<Skapare> tsimpson: of course, if people look around, they can find them themselves, it's not hard <--- and I didn't even suggest this
<Skapare> well, if you says so
<tsimpson> yes, they can find it themselves, nothing we can do about that
<Skapare> please suggest it on the topic ... people might be giving md5s in PM, too
<tsimpson> but we don't want anyone to incorage that
<Skapare> I know more than one person already has them
<Flannel> Skapare: Good for you.  What about our policy are you having trouble understanding?
<Skapare> Flannel: how about reading what I just wrote ... do you have more to add to that?
<tsimpson> Skapare: as long as you understand, you are free to rejoin #ubuntu-release-party
<Flannel> Skapare: I read all of what you just wrote, there's lots of things people can be doing in queries, I don't think "what ifs" are really prudent.
<Skapare> Flannel: so what do you think is the standing issue?
<Skapare> Flannel: you did read the part where I suggest making the policy more visible?
<Skapare> Flannel: not that you have to do that ... I'm just saying you'd avoid more problems if more people knew
<Flannel> Skapare: I did.  As I said, I read everything you wrote.
<Skapare> Flannel: if you did, then it should be apparent to you that I now know the policy (the one that most people don't yet know)
<Skapare> Flannel: so is the policy itself secret?  or is it OK for me to tell others not to give out MD5s ?
<tsimpson> Skapare: the topic has been updated in -r-p already
<Skapare> tsimpson: OK ... I will adhere to that (would have even if you hadn't added it to topic ... it was just an idea)
<tsimpson> we tend to put off having it in the topic, it can give people the IDEA to look for them
<Skapare> I see
<Skapare> so then maybe it would also be good for people to not mention they already have it and installed it (which I did earlier today)
 * genii blames the DDOS attack now of the mirrors squarely on Skapare
<Flannel> Skapare: That would be a good thing to avoid doing, yes.  Because, by golly, you *dont* already have it.
<Flannel> Skapare: Also, you should refrain from lighting your pants on fire.  Should we put that in the topic as well?
<Skapare> Flannel: if that's a true statement, then I wasn't giving out the MD5 of the real release, was I
<Flannel> Skapare: Good evening Skapare.
<tritium> Flannel: greetings from California
<Flannel> Howdy tritium
<Flannel> Skapare: Is there anything else we can help you with today?  If not, we ask you please don't idle here.  Thanks.
<Skapare> tsimpson: so if someone asks for MD5s ... can I direct them to download the MD5SUMS file when they download the release?
<tsimpson> we'd prefer it if you just didn't respond at all
<Skapare> tsimpson: so you'll take care of it?
<tsimpson> if I'm watching, yes
<tsimpson> or another op will
<Skapare> so only ops do "support" in the party channel?
<tsimpson> no, we just makes sure things don't get out of line
<tsimpson> nothing stopping us having fun in-between
<Skapare> but telling someone that MD5s are in the MD5SUMS files, as they have been for years, is out of line?
<Flannel> Skapare: If you tell them to download the MD5 when they download the relase, you're fine.
<tsimpson> telling someone in the channel also tells 177 others
<Flannel> Skapare: As I imagine you already knew; please stop wasting our time.
<Skapare> so "support" answers (but not revealing the release leaks) should be PM?
<Flannel> Skapare: No.  What on earth gave you that idea?
<Skapare> Flannel: I didn't know the policy against revealing MD5s, before ... I'm finding out now
<Flannel> Skapare: Again, stop wasting our time.  You seem like an intelligent enough person to not need this spelled out.  If you do actually need this spelled out for you, I suggest you refrain from participating in #ubuntu-release-party this time around.  There are a number of other channels you can participate in which aren't so grey.
<Skapare> well, I'll leave this channel now so I'm not idle here
 * tsimpson looks for painkillers
<Madpilot> that bot in -release-party is nicely programmed. it picks up almost all the variations of 'is it out yet' that I've seen :)
<Flannel> I... updated a few gutsys to Jauntys, no idea if we'll use them, since it looks like other factoids have taken the place, but...
<Flannel> !hangover
<ubottu> The Release Managers are currently hungover, and wont be releasing jaunty today.  No jaunty for you!  NOT YOURS!!!
<Flannel> !releaseparty
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - for in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<genii> The !hangover makes me wonder if they hire a bunch of drinkers now for managing releases....
<genii> ;)
 * genii hands tsimpson the Advils
<Amaranth> !hangover
<ubottu> The Release Managers are currently hungover, and wont be releasing jaunty today.  No jaunty for you!  NOT YOURS!!!
<Amaranth> hahahahaha
<Madpilot> excellent
<Flannel> !-hangover
<tsimpson> eh, ubot3 is insanely out of date
<ubottu> hangover is <alias> hungover - added by Hobbsee on 2007-10-18 06:47:05
<Flannel> hungover also works
<Amaranth> <djlinux64_> Amaranth: can you please remove me from blacklist
<Flannel> Amaranth: hah
<Amaranth> he believed the partybot
<Flannel> Amaranth: Try to sell him the Golden gate bridge while you're at it ;)
 * tsimpson tries to feel sorry for him, but failz
<Amaranth> someone do the sed thing to make it say jaunty instead of gutsy
<Flannel> Which one?
<tsimpson> who has access to ubot3?
<Flannel> factoid =~ s/gutsy/jaunty/
<Flannel> whoever does
<Flannel> obviously, fix factoid to said factoid.
<Flannel> (and yes, it is case sensitive, and you do have to do it multiple times if theres multiple gutsys in teh factoid, no /g)
<ubot3> In ubot3, Amaranth said: !hungover =~ s/gutsy/jaunty/
<Amaranth> bleh
<ubot3> In ubot3, Amaranth said: !hungover =~ s/gutsy/jaunty/
<Amaranth> damnit
<tsimpson> we have no access
<tsimpson> botfail
<Flannel> isn't ubot3 Mr Yarussos?
<genii> uot3 has gone rogue!
<tsimpson> /whois ubot3 shows who's it is
<Flannel> yeah, but... that'd require me to like... look...
<Flannel> tritium: Are you in CA right now?
<Amaranth> tsimpson: it's only the release party, I don't mess around with such people
<Amaranth> as long as we clear the list after the release so they can try again in 6 months
<Madpilot> naliot h's bot
<tsimpson> Amaranth: kicking without thought == trouble
<Amaranth> tsimpson: Killing the servers before they mirror == trouble
<Flannel> trouble === trouble!
<tsimpson> were you here when someone threatened to "complain to canonical" when they were removed, and started spamming every #ubuntu* channel they could find with .pool links?
<Amaranth> nope, sounds like a good way to get yourself banned from #ubuntu-* forever though
<tsimpson> yes, they were a moron, but it still caused us trouble
<tsimpson> I think it was around dapper/edgy maybe
<Amaranth> oh hey, I think I was here then
<Amaranth> I think I banned them
<Flannel> Ah... Dapper was a fun release.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: no.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: 
<Amaranth> I know I had a lot of fun PMs a couple releases ago
<Madpilot> dapper I remember as being insane. the first of the huge releases
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: erm, yeah, so I found out.
<Flannel> Madpilot: Indeed indeed!  We broke 1500 with Dapper!
<Flannel> Or... did I mix up my releases?
<Amaranth> We haven't gone much above that since
<Madpilot> and no -release-party as a safety valve then
<tonyyarusso> right
<Flannel> Aye!
<Flannel> Amaranth: er, we broke 2000 for Edgy?
<Flannel> Or, was it feisty?
<Amaranth> Did we?
<Flannel> I think Edgy
<Flannel> yeah
<Flannel> Again, that was before -r-p
<Amaranth> I know we had one huge release then the one after didn't get any larger
<Amaranth> Stopped paying attention after that
<Madpilot> nice, the partybot is now quoting IPs to sound even more threatening
<Madpilot> whoever thought that refinement up, I admire you
<Madpilot> it's wonderfully evil
<wgrant> Madpilot: It only seems to do it sometimes.
<wgrant> ... did he believe me?
<tsimpson> it seems to do it only fore repeat "offenders"
<wgrant> It does. Only after it gives the delay message a couple of times to the person.
<MTecknology> what happened while I was gone... +o's all around
<tsimpson> it's just easier when there are a few nutters
<Flannel> MTecknology: I was thinking about putting my cinnamon roll hat on too.
<Amaranth> That prerelease idea is great wgrant
<Amaranth> I was going to plead to their moral side about not delaying the release for everyone
<MTecknology> I've never heard of +o like that
<Flannel> MTecknology: As a cinnamon roll?
<MTecknology> ya
<Amaranth> mtecknology: release time, of course
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-release-party, prateek said: !hey, is the bot out?
 * genii sips and munches a cinnamon roll
<Amaranth> I'm now opped in every channel I'm in that I have access to except #ubuntu-desktop
<Amaranth> Probably won't need it there :P
<tsimpson> is there a need to be +o in #ubuntu?
<Amaranth> Wait, this release is going to use akamai?
<Flannel> Amaranth: I saw that comment in -motu
<Amaranth> tsimpson: Keep the crazies in check just by them seeing it
<profx> having issues with a user in #ubuntu
<Flannel> Hi profx, how can we help you today?
<profx> and I think Amaranth is about to flex some power
<Amaranth> oh, I wasn't even looking
<profx> ah
<Amaranth> sorry, just preparing
<profx> u just opped up
<Flannel> profx: Trouble with whom?
<profx> i see
<bazhang> ?
<tsimpson> Amaranth: see ;)
<profx> Gnea
<Amaranth> hehe
<bazhang> ask about windows in ##windows channel profx 
<profx> sure bazhang
<MTecknology> lol
<profx> already did
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-release-party, prateek said: !42 is anything out
<Amaranth> Gnea looks to be a very helpful person in #ubuntu who isn't doing anything wrong
<profx> anything else you need to discuss bazhang ?
<bazhang> it takes two coins to click
<profx> *cough*cheese*cough*
<profx> Amaranth, I see
<Amaranth> profx: If you can't get help in ##windows you'll just have to wait or look online somewhere. #ubuntu is not the right place
<Amaranth> profx: Try stackoverflow.com maybe, they seem helpful
<profx> instigating the conversation isnt doing someting wrrong, I agree
<profx> but it could lead into something more, if s/he doesn't drop with the person offense...
<profx> Amaranth: i prefer IRC, thanks
<Amaranth> profx: That's fine then, wait for a response in ##windows
<profx> but, you being an intelligent person and all
<Amaranth> Please don't ask offtopic questions in #ubuntu on the busiest day of the year
<profx> could understand that people in the channel -may- have more knowledge outside of the scope of the channel
<profx> busy? because?
<Amaranth> profx: That's not really the point though
<Amaranth> profx: We're about to release Ubuntu 9.04
<Flannel> profx: Yes, but #ubuntu is about Ubuntu support.  We have other channels for non-ubuntu support.
<profx> ah
<Amaranth> Surely as an Ubuntu user you know the release is coming
<profx> sorry, my bad
<profx> i didnt realize
<profx> my apologizes Amaranth
<profx> have a nice night all
<Amaranth> tsimpson: BePhantom wants to be unbanned (changed his nick to HaikuOS)
<tsimpson> Amaranth: I asked him to join here, he refused
<MTecknology> he got banned while I was gone?
<HaikuOS> hello, i want my ban removed in ubuntu-release-party, i was never warned of the new topic
<Flannel> Hi Thierry_, how can we help you today?
<BePhantom> Amaranth here i am
<Amaranth> BePhantom: It's up to tsimpson, he banned you
<BePhantom> tsimpson unban me
<tsimpson> BePhantom: why did you refuse to come here to discuss it?
<BePhantom> because your action is wrong, i wanted to talk personally
<BePhantom> is wrong for several reasons: 1st you should warn first, kick is possible
<BePhantom> 2nd you should tell people of channel rules, teach them first
<BePhantom> once those things are done then ban
<tsimpson> did you red the topic?
<BePhantom> no, as you can see from the ip you banned I'm not english speaking
<Amaranth> BePhantom: Posting a link to a hidden directory means you should know you're doing something wrong anyway
<Flannel> Also, please stop using the enter key as punctuation.  Thanks.
<Amaranth> BePhantom: You are using English quite well now, I'm sure you can understand the topic
<BePhantom> Amaranth someone gave me that link, did you ask me if i was new to ubuntu?
<tsimpson> you seem to read/write english well enough
<tsimpson> why did you post the links in the first place?
<BePhantom> well, thanks. Still it's your duty to tell people to follow the rules, if nothing happens then the last resort:  to ban
<MTecknology> BePhantom: I warned you many times earlier about your behavior
<BePhantom> because i thought it was the final version, it's not like i pirated something
<BePhantom> MTecknology you didnt
<BePhantom> please dont lie
<tsimpson> I have logs showing he did
<bazhang> same here
<BePhantom> I can change my ip, but i rather come here and talk to tsimpson and show him his error
<tsimpson> [04:31]<BePhantom> i have a boner dependency problem in my pants
<tsimpson> [04:31]<MTecknology> BePhantom: don't
<BePhantom> tsimpson that was just a joke, didn't you read the other comments?
<BePhantom> you don't seem to pay much attention
<tsimpson> yes, but that's just one instance I see
<BePhantom> much worse things are being said under your nose
<tsimpson> I can't watch 100% of the time
<tsimpson> "<BePhantom> I can change my ip, but i rather come here and talk to tsimpson and show him his error"
<tsimpson> that makes me want to unban you?
<tsimpson> do you know that's against freenode network policy to ban evade?
<BePhantom> tsimpson you are mistaken, i think every op here will agree that you should warn first
<bazhang> nope
<Flannel> BePhantom: I think you'd be best served if you just parted this channel and cut your losses regarding that channel.  Try again in six months.
<BePhantom> Flannel sure, that channel is not that important, what worries my is that tsimpson has op
<topyli> BePhantom: please don't tell ops what their duties are and what their opinions are
<BePhantom> me*
<Madpilot> BePhantom, sounds like you had warnings. You don't get one warning per op, you get one warning, period.
<BePhantom> Madpilot i didnt, i didnt get a warning like "dont post those links, check the topic"
<Flannel> BePhantom: As I said previously, I strongly suggest that you part this channel now.
<Amaranth> BePhantom: Reading the channel topic is required. You can't say you didn't read it as an excuse.
<Amaranth> BePhantom: That's true in every channel
<BePhantom> Amaranth i didnt, and i didnt know it was an illegal (or something) link
<BePhantom> im new to ubuntu
<BePhantom> im using it since one week
<BePhantom> do you think i know what an unofficial link is?
<tsimpson> you are not new to IRC
<tsimpson> you should know to read channel topics
<bazhang> this is going nowhere.
<BePhantom> no, i chat in Haiku
<Flannel> BePhantom: Duly Noted.  Please try -release-party again in six months.
<BePhantom> ok Flannel
<MTecknology> How can I list all hostmasks in a channel?
<Amaranth> tsimpson: That's some irony right there :P
<tsimpson> MTecknology: /who
<Amaranth> tsimpson: Also, the issue you were talking about with a previous release, was that the one where the person had a support contract with Canonical and complained to them?
<MTecknology> that was fun
<tsimpson> Amaranth: yes! that's the one
<Amaranth> tsimpson: Yeah, that was fun
<tsimpson> btw: Apr 23 06:49:46 <BePhantom_>    ok, ill unban myself
<MTecknology> tsimpson: Is it possible to grep that list?
<topyli> Amaranth: any particular reason you're opped on -ot?
<tsimpson> MTecknology: you can /who *somehost*, but not per-channel
<MTecknology> k, thanks
<Amaranth> topyli: I'm saying my cinnamon rolls for when I get hungry
<tsimpson> heh, the bot's on Apr 26th :p
<bazhang> haha
<Amaranth> topyli: Actually I'm just hoping the crazies will see someone with @ and think twice
<Amaranth> err, saving
<MTecknology> tsimpson: What's wrong with this? /who c-24-7-127-169.hsd1.ca.comcast.net
<Amaranth> way to ruin a joke :/
<topyli> heh
<tsimpson> MTecknology: nothing?
<tsimpson> * #ubuntu-classroom n=zhurai c-24-7-127-169.hsd1.ca.comcast.net irc.freenode.net zhurai H :0 ...
<MTecknology> doesn't display anything
<tsimpson> look in your server window/tab
<topyli> dunno. myself, i hate it when people go "careful now, $OP here"
<MTecknology> hrm. idk what I was doing wrong, thanks
<Amaranth> topyli: Yeah, it sucks, but if it keeps someone from spamming links...
<ubottu> In ubottu, genii said: !linus is Linus Torvalds, eccentric. Grandfather of it all.
 * genii hides
<MTecknology> wait... partybot lies too?? I never noticed that
<Amaranth> haha, yeah, awesome stuff there
<bazhang> hehe
<Amaranth> my itouch has the mail app open so it is hitting gmail once a minute checking for new mail
<Amaranth> when it dings it is release time
<Amaranth> well, either that or someone responded to a forum post
 * Flannel runs off to send Amaranth an email.
<Amaranth> it already dinged once
<MTecknology> how do you get that email?
<MTecknology> the announce list?
<Amaranth> mtecknology: yep
<Flannel> ubuntu-announce, yeah
<tsimpson> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<Amaranth> it isn't official until an email has been sent to that list
<MTecknology> I should change my check frequency
<Amaranth> btw, make sure one of you gets the torrents mirrored somehow
<Flannel> one of you, eh?
<Amaranth> Flannel: I'll try too
<Amaranth> but the more the merrier
<Flannel> Depends on when it gets released, but yeah.
<Flannel> Oooooh, this'll be the first time I use my brand new torrent tracker!
<MTecknology> I'll start up torrents before I go to sleep if it's released
<genii> Uhoh,: <PartyBot1> ubot3: Servers now added your host to the distributed blacklist (the torrents are also locked)
<MTecknology> I'll need a script to authenticate me to my university network sometime tonight
<Flannel> MTecknology: It'll be released in at least seven hours.
<MTecknology> seven?
<Flannel> at least.
<MTecknology> I have time to sleep....
<MTecknology> I'll be in class already
<Flannel> Yeah, were you considering staying up?
<MTecknology> I was...
<Flannel> How many releases have you been through? ;)
<Amaranth> I'm thinking I can stay up 90 minutes longer to keep the channels sane
<Flannel> actually, Intrepid was released awfully early in the day.
<MTecknology> a few, but usually I go to sleep, get up and they're out. I've never been up for the release
<Amaranth> After that wgrant gets to take over :)
<genii> 2:25AM here. Another 35 minutes and i shut the coffeepot and beer taps in -r -p off
<Flannel> Eh, I take that back.  7.10 was released in about five hours, 8.04 was released in six, and 8.10 was released in eight.
<genii> So at that rate, 10
<Flannel> or nine.
<genii> Interesting.
<genii> I think they may soon start pitting the bots against each other
<Flannel> I predict.... 9 hours ahead, and at :37 (so, nine hours and nine minutes, I suppose)
<MTecknology> tsimpson: perhaps a modification so they ignore each other?
<genii> Interesting that it still tweaks on the silenced ubot3
<tsimpson> MTecknology: yeah, except I don't have access to ubot3 or PartyBot
<MTecknology> oh- then give me access :P
<tsimpson> genii: parybot is +o and channel is +z
<genii> Too bad
 * tsimpson makes Amaranth explain the +z
<Amaranth> yeah, I wanted to see what it was doing still :P
<Madpilot> interesting - I'm still seeding both alt & livecd for the RC, and they both started up again a while ago. Hope people don't think they're getting the real thing...
<Amaranth> plus if we mute people we can see them troll for a bit :)
<bazhang> heh
 * genii hands bazhang a coffee
<bazhang> thanks genii :)
<genii> Anytime :)
 * genii watches Amaranth lie to wtv about the bot and almost dies laughing
<bazhang> grexo dual-trolling in ##economics and -ot
<Madpilot> there's a ##economics? bleh. as bad or worse than ##politics?
<bazhang> nah, actually pretty sane comparatively
<genii> I guess the beancounters don't get excited about much in there
<MTecknology> Flannel: hey... you were saying release around 9 or 10... what tz?
<Flannel> Their tempers aren't easily liquified.
<Flannel> MTecknology: that was hours from then.
<Flannel> My guess is nine hours minus six minutes.
<Flannel> (from now)
<MTecknology> I meant, what time zone
<MTecknology> +0
<ubot2`> Factoid '0' not found
<bazhang> :0
<genii> "from now" sorta negates what time zone, I'd think
<MTecknology> oh - wow...
<MTecknology> I should go to sleep
<Flannel> MTecknology: I agree.
<Flannel> MTecknology: However, for you... thatd be what, 9:37 am?
<Flannel> Or, no, 10:37?
 * tsimpson guesses between 6 and 8 hours
<MTecknology> yup
<genii> For me 11:56
<MTecknology> I'll be just about to get out of class at that time and I'll be spending tim w/ my gf
<MTecknology> I only have two classes tomorro
<MTecknology> w
<genii> Bleh. I'll be at work for 3 hours already by then. Assuming I get some sleep
<tsimpson> so IRC has not eaten your life yet..
<Flannel> Just have wget && btlaunchmanycurses all set up....
<MTecknology> tsimpson: it nearly has. My gf got upset with me for being in irc today
<tsimpson> just look all disappointed and say "you really don't understand me, do you?", you'll get away with murder ;)
<MTecknology> jpds: FUNNY!
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-release-party, Orlsend said: !Jaunty is released now!
<genii> At least nixz seemed to have learnt something about asking when it's out :)
<Seeker`> morning
<Seeker`> !already
<ubottu> If you are running a completely up-to-date 9.04RC, you are most likely running 9.04 release already
<Flannel> That factoid needs to be beleeted!
<Seeker`> Flannel: why?
<Flannel> because?
<Seeker`> aha, it doesn't work because ubot3 is muted
<MTecknology> beleeted?
<Flannel> Ah
<Flannel> Ban dodging, eh?
<Flannel> I suppose being annoying is a bad wya to draw attenion to yourself
<Flannel> being able to type would be a better way.
<ikonia> look up "chronic"
<Seeker`> morning ikonia 
<ikonia> howdy
<Seeker`> going to the nodnol release party?
 * genii slides ikonia a coffee
<Flannel> ikonia: Back with a hostmask!
<ikonia> Flannel: ahhh you where quicker
<ikonia> lets get that cloak removed
<MTecknology> Amaranth: I missed that the first time and didn't get it
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> wrong chan too - sorry
<ikonia> msg ubottu @bansearch chronic
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<MTecknology> bansearch? - I should play with that on my channels...
<tsimpson> you don't need the '@' in /msg either
<tsimpson> @help bansearch
<ubot2`> tsimpson: Error: There is no command "bansearch".
<ubottu> (bansearch <nick|hostmask> [<channel>]) -- Search bans database for a ban on <nick|hostmask>, if <channel> is not given search all channel bans.
<tsimpson> MTecknology: ^
<MTecknology> tsimpson: I can't use it w/ ubottu though. I have it setup on mtbotu I think
<MTecknology> mtbot*
<tsimpson> as long as you have a relativity recent bot
<MTecknology> is that what you guys use to watch for ban evasions?
<MTecknology> tsimpson: You helped me set it up :)
<Flannel> MTecknology: Actually, ban evasions are usually caught just by puny hoomans.
<Myrtti> why is it that a release wakes up all the trolls and twats?
<tsimpson> MTecknology: I can't remember when I added it though
<tsimpson> may have been before, or after
<Seeker`> MTecknology: its easier than loading up the bantracker, especailly over 3G
<MTecknology> It's there, I'm subscribed to the branch too
<Seeker`> morning Myrtti 
 * Seeker` is at work already so he can leave early to get to London
 * Myrtti took today off
 * tsimpson will get a Bantracker API one day, it's on his "things to do after I do the thinks on my todo list"-list
<Seeker`> Myrtti: nice
<genii> Well, gnite/morning, I have to /away and sleep before i don't make it into work tomorrow
<Seeker`> Myrtti: any idea what time you are headed to the party yet?
<Myrtti> and tomorrow too :-) going to be a tourist, I've got nice things looked up in Google maps
<Myrtti> Seeker`: no, depends on things like how painful the train trip has been
<Seeker`> haha
 * Myrtti is doing her morning stretches to get the sensation back on her calf
<Seeker`> fnu
 * Seeker` is coding already
<Amaranth> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dooKpdIwwR4&feature=channel
<Amaranth> best fail ever
<Flannel> One wonders if he's just like... "I'm sliding... lets push the gas!"
<MTecknology> I'm confused with this
<Seeker`> confused with what?
<MTecknology> the video - watch the breaks - it's intentional
 * Seeker` isn't going to start watching youtube on 3G with a bandwidth limit
<MTecknology> lol
<popey> wuss
<Flannel> What's that?  Coefficient of kenetic friction is lower than coefficient of static friction?
<Seeker`> popey: :P
<MTecknology> Is it just me, or does toyo|desk want to argue?
<Seeker`> this bandwidth has got to last all month
<MTecknology> ouch
<MTecknology> You get a blackberry in the US you're forced to buy an unlimited data plan
<Myrtti> release days make me loose hope in humanity
<Myrtti> s/loose/lose/
<Madpilot> release days certainly bring out the crazy
<Madpilot> by the truckload
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu chronicpirate suspect chronic user ban dodging, remove ban for monitoring as he claims its not him as long as he is identified to the account chronicpirate that is over 1 year old
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> I thought we generally allow "damn"
<Myrtti> fujisan in -r-p
<MTecknology> I thought any swearing wasn't
<Seeker`> tsimpson: I've never seen anyone warned for it before
<Myrtti> me neither
<Seeker`> MTecknology: depends on how you define swearing
<tsimpson> if you're  offended by "damn", you should not use the internet ;P
<Flannel> Myrtti: different fuji*
<ikonia> Myrtti: blat him
<ikonia> is he different ?
<Flannel> I don't think he's the same
<ikonia> I can't keep track of him and his nonsense changes, different client though
<MTecknology> tsimpson: If you're offended by swearing you shouldn't us the internet
<Myrtti> I think elky said it really  is him
<Flannel> could be.
<Flannel> I didn't look into it.  Its just a different nick.
<tsimpson> Myrtti: 6-42-215.ftth.xms.internl.net is fujisan
 * wgrant reappears.
<tsimpson> 16*
<tsimpson> and unaffiliated/pacopaco/x-85427
<tsimpson> nick Paco_Paco
<MTecknology> is wtf swearing then?
<tsimpson> yes
<tsimpson> because it's an acronym
<MTecknology> There should be a white/black list... that was actually a good idea
<Flannel> we should have an orange list, a yellow list, and a red list.
<Flannel> And... choose between them randomly.
<Flannel> That'll keep them wondering.
<MTecknology> lol
<tsimpson> I don't think the CoC would let us put up a giant list of swear words on the wiki ;)
<MTecknology> oh - it wasn't the damn being mentioned - it was the recurring usage
<MTecknology> got the log if you want to see
<Flannel> I don't think a giant list of swear words would be pertinent anyway.
<tsimpson> I'm pretty sure only americans are offended by "damn"
<MTecknology> or list of words words that are considered swearing by some that are ok
<tsimpson> and only the slightly more religious ones
<wgrant> tsimpson: It's certainly not even slightly offensive in Australia.
<Gary> I could do with such a list, it'd be like "word of the day" on work emails
<Flannel> I think we'd be fine going back to our original definition: as long as you're not being abusive or obnoxious, and aren't being derogatory, etc.
<MTecknology> Should he be advertising an unapproved channel? Orlsend
<wgrant> No, he shouldn't.
<wgrant> That channel shouldn't exist.
<MTecknology> shall someone bring it down and kill him?
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> ok. I'm starting to see how this op thing goes. You catch people because it's the annoying ones you remember
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<tsimpson> you need to be all seeing and all knowing
<ikonia> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> ooh, you are around :) Ill pm
<ikonia> ok
<tsimpson> WOO: Was scheduled for Apr, 27, 00:30 (Samoa time)
<Seeker`> tsimpson: ?
<tsimpson> Seeker`: the bot is up to Apr 27th now
<genii> Can't sleep, and some visitors
<Seeker`> nie
<MTecknology> jussi01: hi, and I love you
<Seeker`> *nice
<jussi01> MTecknology: o.O
<Seeker`> MTecknology: stop sucking up to IRCC members
<MTecknology> ?
 * tsimpson gets no love?
<MTecknology> tsimpson: I gave you love when I was coming in here
<MTecknology> tsimpson: ({)
<MTecknology> Seeker`: why would I suck up?
<tsimpson> ok, that sounds rude...
<MTecknology> tsimpson: It's a hug.. :(
<tsimpson> no, the " I gave you love when I was coming in here" part
<MTecknology> oh
<Seeker`> MTecknology: they make all the rules/ decisions (theoretically)
<tsimpson> really, just the "gave you love" bit :p
<MTecknology> Seeker`: I really don't suck up to brown nose, it just entertains me
<MTecknology> I don't even know who most of the council members are (I don't think so anyway)
<Seeker`> is'nt it jussi01, pi ci , n a 1i o th, el ky and someone that never comes on IRC?
<jussi01> and Pric-ey
<jussi01> as well as bored- andblogging
<MTecknology> and mako
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> not mako
<wgrant> mako is CC
<MTecknology> oh
<Seeker`> jussi01: yeah, the latter is someone that never ocmes on IRC as far as I can tell :P
<MTecknology> OH!
<MTecknology> which is ple.ia2 on?
<Myrtti> Americas membership board?
<MTecknology> ok - my head is clear now :)
<genii> Man. Drunken visitors at 3:30am to remind me I'll never get to go to sleep when I need to. So why not check in here, etc
<tsimpson> heh
<genii> release-party seems to have calmed down some, anyhow
<MTecknology> the behavior is better :)
<genii> Heh
<Flannel> rickroll +1
<genii> No, you haven't been rickrolling them, have you??
<genii> Poor unsuspecting bastards
<Seeker`> oooh, good idea
<Flannel> Someone else did.  But I fully condone that behavior.
<genii> Probably some link in /topic, eh
<Flannel> Partybot ought to rickroll people
<MTecknology> Amaranth: going to sleep?
<Flannel> "In order to be removed from the blacklist, please fill out this form:"
<Amaranth> mtecknology: yep
<MTecknology> Amaranth: g'night
<Amaranth> good night
<popey> surprised we haven't seen people posting lots of links to mirrors
<popey> usually they start doing that and saying "It's out, look this mirror has it!"
<popey> or linking to the .pool
<genii> There was some of that .pool stuff earlier
<popey> ahh
<popey> glad they put a note on it, helps to discourage
<MTecknology> hrm... 5hr left to sleep
<Flannel> MTecknology: Yep for which part?
<Flannel> MTecknology: when *he* didn't even catch the reference, I'm feeling rather down about the possibility of others.
<MTecknology> before I need to get up for class
<Flannel> No, "yep" in -r-p
<genii> MTecknology: 2 1/2 hrs here... :/
<MTecknology> I missed it
<tsimpson> MTecknology: ?
<tsimpson> why did you kick Lord_Devi?
<MTecknology> I'm too tired, I though that was a link
<tsimpson> ok, look closer next time ;)
<Seeker`> friends don't let friends op when they are tired :P
<MTecknology> I apologized
<MTecknology> but he does think he has the release version
<tsimpson> that's up to him to think that
<Seeker`> time for me to disappear
<Flannel> Nothing (technically) wrong about being incorrect
<tsimpson> he may even have it, as long s he doesn't post links or guides to getting it
<MTecknology> ah! chanserv deopped me
<MTecknology> I can
<MTecknology> I can't imagine why it did that after I told it to
<MTecknology> He got the apology :) - 03:05 <Lord_Devi> That's ok. =) I'm off to bed anyway. Altho that would be a great way to rickroll someone I bet. Read I couldn't do that in the CoC though
 * jussi01 is staying out of the party this year...
 * genii tries to lure jussi01 back in with coffee
<MTecknology> The commercial about extenze us on, time for sleep.
<tsimpson> :)
<MTecknology> it comes on at 0300 every single day of the week
 * MTecknology kickbans MTecknology from IRC  (time zZzzZzZ)
<genii> OK gonna try sleep again
<tonyyarusso> Say, I've heard of people using LPIA builds for netbooks.  Does that make any sense?
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: yep
 * tonyyarusso is confuzzled
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: I do
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: why?  What's it do?
<Seeker`> hi evilGary :)
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: better battery life 
<evilGary> hey Seeker` 
<jussi01> afaik
<jussi01> ooh, evilGary is here...
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: is it slower or anything as a tradeoff?
<Seeker`> why aren't you in -uk Gary?
<Flannel> Seeker`: Because he's evil
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: not that I know of - its super fast on mine, was really suprised
<tonyyarusso> intriguing.
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: what machien do you have?
<wgrant> lpia has some Hildonisation hacks, but it's also compiled with CFLAGS appropriate for Atom CPUs.
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: LG X110 - basically a MSI Wind with 3g
<tonyyarusso> ah
 * jussi01 thanks wgrantfor the super explanation
<tonyyarusso> (btw, the MSI Wind nettop is pretty darn cool)
<Flannel> MTecknology: You're supposed to be off in bed
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: the LG is cooler
 * MTecknology runs away
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: nettop I say
 * tonyyarusso built one; is on it now
<popey> the tradeoiff is you cant upgrade it easily
<popey> no lpia in the repo
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: oh... read too fast...
<tonyyarusso> It has the Atom 330, which is dual-core 64-bit
<jussi01> popey: what?
<tonyyarusso> popey: how does it work if it's not in the repo?
<popey> the dell mini 9 is pre-installed with -lpia and not -i386 isnt it?
<popey> try update-managering it to the next release
<popey> see what happens
<wgrant> popey: I believe so.
<wgrant> popey: What do you mean lpia isn't in the repo?
<Myrtti> I should go and do some laundry
<popey> lpia specific builds of packages
<wgrant> popey: They are. lpia is an Ubuntu arch as of Gutsy or so.
<popey> wgrant: kernel only, or everything?
<wgrant> popey: UNR is even an official flavour now, and doesn't have some strange extra Canonical archive.
<wgrant> popey: Everything.
<Flannel> How handy.
<wgrant> popey: Well, lots of things fail to build, but 90% of it is there.
<popey> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/unclutter/
<Flannel> UNR *and* ARM for Jaunty?  Sheesh.
<popey> as a random pluck
<popey> no -lpia in there
<wgrant> popey: It's on ports.ubuntu.com, with the other ports.
<popey> ah, that makes sense
<popey> which is why update-manager cant find it
<popey> thats sub-optimal
<wgrant> popey: Only i386 and amd64 are on archive.ubuntu.com.
<wgrant> (and powerpc and sparc for older releases)
<popey> go buy a dell mini 9 and see what happens when you try to upgrade it via the standard published method
<wgrant> The Dell Mini 9 does not come with Ubuntu installed.
<wgrant> You should not be trying Ubuntu upgrade instructions on it.
<popey> well thats a marketing fail then
<wgrant> It comes with an unofficial Ubuntu derivative, Ubuntu Netbook Remix 8.04.
<popey> because people in the ubuntu community are buying them believing they have ubuntu
<wgrant> It does not use the Ubuntu archive.
<popey> that should be better documented
<Flannel> I suppose everyone's starting to wake up.  We've only got 300 people this time around, last peak was 713.
<popey> Flannel: its not been as well advertised as last time I think
<wgrant> US isn't here yet.
<Flannel> I think a lot of people aren't really excited about Jaunty also.
<popey> hush your mouth!
<popey> :)
<tonyyarusso> I don't know why not.  It seems better than Intrepid by quite a bit.
<popey> people are getting jaded perhaps, complacent
<Flannel> Jaunty didnt really have many new features
<Flannel> except what, notifications?
<Flannel> people *dislike* notifications
<wgrant> Flannel: We have no new notifications. They're just differently presented.
<Flannel> wgrant: They're unclickable and retarded, from what I hear.
<wgrant> Flannel: The unclickability is quite intentional,  and probably a good thing.
 * Flannel only upgraded to Hardy a few months ago, isn't really up on all the new fangly bits.
<wgrant> They are now just notifications - they appear as translucent overlays and you can click through them.
<tonyyarusso> It's true, the new notifications thing is pretty absurd.
<wgrant> They don't pop up huge bubbles that require you to click on them to go away.
<Flannel> wgrant: unclickable is intentional yes, but a good thing, I doubt.  *I* would never want unclickable notifications.
<tonyyarusso> No idea why so much hype was wasted on that.
<wgrant> Lots of people love it, lots of people hate it.
<Madpilot> the 'new fangly bits' in Hardy included having printer trouble for the first time ever. Was not impressed, hope Jaunty does better...
<popey> Madpilot: i plugged a printer into my jaunty setup, its scanner and printer were picked up before i sat back down
<popey> started using it immediately \o/
<popey> printing win
<wgrant> Madpilot: You don't have the problem unless you have filed the bug.
<Seeker`> time to go, seeya
<Madpilot> wgrant, it was just intermittent enough I never filed a bug...
<wgrant> I'd say that Ubuntu's printing support is pretty damn good.
 * tonyyarusso can't access the BBC web site...odd
<Madpilot> it has been until now. I like zero-config printing... except when it decides to stop working. Powering the printer off then plugging it back in & powering it up again fixed it every time, but still
<tonyyarusso> No functional bot in -r-p it seems.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: It's +b
<wgrant> Oh.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Flannel> or, +z too
<wgrant> I could certainly see its response.
<wgrant> But I guess I'm opped.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: why?
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: It and doohicky bot were having at it earlier.
<Flannel> You can go ahead and remove the +b, to see... just be aware you may need to replace it if it gets out of hand
<tonyyarusso> I gotta go to bed too soon to babysit a bot, so I'll pass.
<Flannel> "you" is a general term, but whatever
<tonyyarusso> Looks like we have a pretty decent showing of higher-ups in -r-p already
<wgrant> No RM, though.
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: higher ups ?
<tonyyarusso> wgrant: nope.
<wgrant> ikonia: Canonical releasy people.
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: Important dev-types, Canonical employees, etc.
 * tonyyarusso set hilights on a bunch of them.
<tonyyarusso> The RM and sabdfl are still notably absent.
<tonyyarusso> (But online)
<wgrant> I imagine slangasek's asleep.
<wgrant> Hm, no, he's not.
<tonyyarusso> nope
<ikonia> I imagine sabdfl has better things to do than sit in a channel saying "woot" 1000000 times
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: You would think, but then, you never know.... ;)
<tonyyarusso> You know what would be a rather spiffy?  A system for sending an SMS upon release.
<wgrant> tonyyarusso: Email.
<tonyyarusso> wgrant: But how?
<wgrant> tonyyarusso: Receive email on your phone.
<tonyyarusso> 160 characters isn't enough to display the confirmation e-mail needed to subscribe with mailman.
<tonyyarusso> I suppose I could create a filter in gmail.  Boo.
<wgrant> They are being surprisingly well-behaved.
<popey> yeah
<wgrant> Although they are creating channels in your namespace.
<wgrant> Alright, I'm off to dinner. Although it doesn't look like anythings going to go bad.
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: They should know better - just do a remove on link-posting.
<elky> ikonia, he usually joins on the day, so he'll appear sometime tomorrow
<elky> wgrant, who is creating what channels?
<wgrant> elky: Somebody was told off for creating some earlier, and I saw recently somebody said they'd created #ubuntu-seeders.
<ikonia> oh good
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, X3 said: ubottu: this is ubuntu+1
<wgrant> ...
<Myrtti> pwuh
<Madpilot> I just realized I'm going to be AFK for all of tomorrow. no release day insanity for me...
<elky> wgrant, ugh, they still havent fixed the eeepc701 launcher issue.
<elky> Madpilot, you sound so dissapointed!
<wgrant> elky: Have you filed a bug?
<elky> wgrant, i metoo'd a bug
<wgrant> elky: OK, good.
<elky> wgrant, it's the vid card choking on the compositing in clutter i suspect
<elky> but that's an epic regression, to make UNR unusable for all 701s
<Madpilot> elky, I need my monthly  quota of kickbans, release days are good for making quota :)
<wgrant> elky: Bug #?
<Myrtti> I've got a bad feeling about nytrix in -r-p
<elky> wgrant, trying to find it
<wgrant> Myrtti: Same...
<Myrtti> bugabundo is getting there too...
<Madpilot> there's several in -r-p rapidly earning enough rope
<wgrant> Yep.
<popey> tsk, bugabundo should know better
<wgrant> I know.
<elky> popey, s/should/does/
<popey> well, indeed
<thirdwheel> ah, this is where they all hide when their super powers aren't needed... neat
<Madpilot> am amused
<wgrant> Now the PMs roll in at high velocity...
<Madpilot> toyo's gone from -r-p
<Madpilot> Godwinated himself
<Myrtti> thank god for that
<wgrant> Excellent.
<Madpilot> "<toyo|desk> you are just mad cuz you wanna be natzi"
<elky> wgrant, it's um... i cant find it :-/
<elky> wgrant, did lp have a meltdown any time in the past week?
<wgrant> elky: No, surprisingly.
<wgrant> It has been up all week, IIRC!
<wgrant> A first.
<elky> then where the heck has this crap gone
<elky> wgrant, hah, better than i can say for cerium
<wgrant> elky: Yeah.
<wgrant> elky: Did you see it was down again today?
<elky> i didnt see, but it wouldnt surprise me
<elky> i see now. still not surprised
<elky> they *really* need to figure wth is doing that
<wgrant> They do.
<ubottu> tsimpson called the ops in #ubuntu (fincan)
<Madpilot> idiotic linkage. dealt with.
<jussi01> Madpilot: probably best not to tell them idiot though ;)
<Madpilot> even if true?
<Madpilot> :)
<jussi01> even then. :D
<wgrant> Hahah.
<wgrant> This is amusing.
<Madpilot> we're over 1500 in #u too. Fun.
<Myrtti> could someone explain the idiots the mechanics of rsync?
<wgrant> Myrtti: I've tried.
<wgrant> Myrtti: It doesn't work.
<elky> wgrant, um... no torrent file for UNR?
<jussi01> is it out yet? is it out yet? *g*
<jussi01> :P
<tsimpson> I hate everyone right now...
 * jpds hugs tsimpson.
<jussi01> tsimpson: I hate you too :P
<Madpilot> so tempting to run /cs kb * in -r-p... sooo tempting
<jussi01> Madpilot: nah, just use clear :D
<Madpilot> I'm not even sure the op-script I use accepts wildcards, but so tempting to find out
<jpds> Madpilot: No, I find +m more tempting.
<Madpilot> yes, but it's much less evil than a mass kickban
<tsimpson> +m is still distracting
<tsimpson> thanks ubot2` 
<jussi01> hehe
 * Pricey messes with topic and fails ever so slightly
<tsimpson> jussi01: Nytrix and Newb`s in #u please
<ikonia> Pricey: = fail, then end
<Madpilot> Keybuk is having fun in -r-p now :)
<Madpilot> backing the ISO up onto floppies indeed
<wgrant> Good to see them in there.
<tsimpson> jussi01: you missed Nytrix
<ikonia> ughhh serial ban dodger trying hard to get in in +1
<elky> so long as 'try' is the operative...
<ikonia> think got all his attempts covered for the moment
<tsimpson> eek
<jussi01> you are welcome :D
<Newb`s> Hi
<Newb`s> Ubuntu 9.04 is out
<tsimpson> please explain to everyone here why you think it's ok to post links
<tsimpson> no, it's not
<tsimpson> there, you failz
<Newb`s> it's out
<Newb`s> http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<jussi01> no, its not out
<Newb`s> Not on the front page but we can download it
<tsimpson> until it's on the front page of ubuntu.com and the announcement email is send, it's not out
<jussi01> Newb`s: We have done this several times already ;)
<ikonia> Newb`s: we do you feel you are better qualified than ubuntu to say when THEIR release is out ?
<ikonia> s/we/why
<Newb`s> When the "official" annoucment will be done, the Bandwidth won't be good
<wgrant> Newb`s: Torrents.
<Newb`s> Now on ddl we can have 1Mio/sec
<Newb`s> wgrant: I use torrents
<Newb`s> But some people can't use them (restriction)
<ikonia> Newb`s: so if you want bandwidth - why are you telling other people where to get it now ?
<ikonia> Newb`s: how about let canonical/ubuntu launch/release their own product when they want
<Newb`s> ikonia: I don't want bandwidth for me
<Newb`s> I have already downloaded it from torrents
<ikonia> Newb`s: then let other people worry about it
<Newb`s> And Now I'm seeding
<Newb`s> Let's wait for canonical announce so
<ikonia> yes, that is the most sensible thing to do 
<Newb`s> the CD iso is the same as the last daily-build
<bazhang> zomglololol is hamburgerfriesan known element in -ot
<jussi01> Newb`s: alright then, if you have nothing further, please part
<ikonia> serial ban dodger now becoming a pain in +1
<bazhang> chronic? ikonia 
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> Marcusdavidus
<bazhang> aha
<ikonia> using multiple nicks/ips 
<ikonia> thing is he was muted for something minor and he just kicked off with abuse, if he just chillded out for 2 seconds it would have been resolved but he's just behaving like a jerk trying to dodge
<bazhang> whoa that stinks
<ikonia> now he's making threats that he's going to kick down my doors ????
<ikonia> he's a grown man....????
<marcusdavidus> is ikonia here?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> hi
<marcusdavidus> i dont like u 
<ikonia> ok
<marcusdavidus> if u keep ban me becosue i call u 40 years old mac user i  will call u other names 
<jussi01> marcusdavidus: is there something we can help you with?
<marcusdavidus> yes ikonia ban me becouse i call him 40 years old mac user
<Madpilot> right, because showing up here and continuing to call ops names is SUCH a great way to argue your case...
<marcusdavidus>  after he  gimem me 10 useless links and dont restand my problem and act liek i was be 10 years old idiot who cannot use bash 
<jussi01> 10 useless links?
<marcusdavidus> yep 
<jussi01> you mean the links on how to behave on IRC?
<ikonia> jussi01: no it was a bot factoid to help him with his problem
<marcusdavidus> yep
<tsimpson> you should probably give them a look
<ikonia> the irc ones came after the behaviour 
<marcusdavidus> yep but this was not any help sience this links are outdated
<marcusdavidus> and i ask one simply question si anyone make succefull upgrade from itnrepid to jaunty rc i dont ask gimme oinks to man pages
<jussi01> marcusdavidus: and just why do you think that because you didnt get quite what you think you are after, you can behave in this way?
<marcusdavidus> in what way ?
<bazhang> rude
<jussi01> calling operators names, being rude?
<marcusdavidus>  i say that he  act loike 40 years old mac user
<marcusdavidus>  is all than he ban me 
<bazhang> not so.
<bazhang> the channel has logs, you know.
<marcusdavidus> yep so show me 
<ikonia> marcusdavidus: you can search through logs for your behaviour if you want, I don't see why I or others should bother when your acting poorly 
<marcusdavidus> nope i will not search for anything i say why u ban me if u say is not truth prove me wrong 
<ikonia> on the day you where banned I asked you to join here to discuss it, you joined other ubuntu channels to complain about it and sent rude pm's to me, I told you on that day - I would not discuss it with you until you could do so calmly
<marcusdavidus> i send rude pm to u today after u ban me again without reazon
<ikonia> 17:35 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with marcusdavidus
<ikonia> 17:35 <ikonia> you can speak in the channel again when you can talk to people
<ikonia> that was on he day of the ban
<marcusdavidus> show first ban 
<ikonia> 17:37 <marcusdavidus> i have no idea who the hell u think u are but if u act like 13 years old usa retyard i teach u good manners
<ikonia> 17:38 <ikonia> let me know when you want to talk about it without being rude
<ikonia> that was on the day of the ban
<marcusdavidus> this was after u ban me first time
<ikonia> yes, directly after I banned you
<marcusdavidus> show reazon fro first ban 
<ikonia> you asked for proof of your behaviour - there it is
<ikonia> and as I said at the time, I'm not discussing it futher until you can do so politley
<marcusdavidus> shoow reazon to first ban imho
<ikonia> you asked for proof of your behaviour - there it is
<ikonia> and as I said at the time, I'm not discussing it futher until you can do so politley
<ikonia> thats the last I'll say on the matter 
<marcusdavidus>  yep i go angry after  first ban
<marcusdavidus>  becosue u ban me for nothing
<ikonia> marcusdavidus: search the logs and re-read the incident
<ikonia> @logs > marcusdavidus 
<ikonia> (ubottu will pm them to you ASAP)
<ikonia> !log > marcusdavidus 
<ubottu> marcusdavidus, please see my private message
<ikonia> sorry my mistake
<marcusdavidus> omfg screw it i found answer for my video problem in google and im going back to gentoo  u ubuntu ppl should grow up imho cyu
<bazhang> nice
<Madpilot> tres mature
<Madpilot> with slanty bit over that first e
<ikonia> 12:15 < marcusdavidus>  ma ktos problem z odtwarzaniem   video na jaunty po upgradzie z intrepida?
<ikonia> in -pl - looks like he's not fixed his video issue :)
<ikonia> I've fixed it, but I need to ask for help still ?
<elky> ikonia, you must act beyond your years ;)
<ikonia> elky: I'm actaully 52 ;) 
<ikonia> (kidding) 
<elky> i figured
<Myrtti> ok, I need to hit the shower
<ikonia> do'nt hurt it
<elky> you make the jokes of a 50yrold though :P
<ikonia> clearly
<ikonia> my best gags are 50 years old
<jussi01> ikonia: stop lying, you are 63
<ikonia> jussi01: no , I LOOK 63....I'm actually much younger
<elky> i'm guessing he's early 30s. i seriously dont know
<jussi01> oh... right... so you are now claiming ot be benjamin button?
<ikonia> is it wrong that I'm chuckling to myself that marcusdavidus is struggling in -pl to get his video issue fixed.....after claiming screw you I have it fixed anyway
<wgrant> April 30.
<ikonia> jussi01: no, I'm brad pitt
<jussi01> *g*
<ikonia> honest
<elky> ikonia, not really. it just means you haven't been op long enough, hehe
<Madpilot> right, I really do need to crash. Far past my bedtime. Have fun with the lunatics, trolls and noobs, everyone.
<ikonia> night
<wgrant> Even robbiew is at it. Wow.
<elky> bwahaha. proprietary wifi driver is b0rked too
<tsimpson> neurobuntu_: can we help?
<neurobuntu_> sorry just saw somepost something about this channel, i joined to read the channel title
<tsimpson> then please don't idle here
<neurobuntu_> "these aren't the droids I'm looking for" I'll move along
<nixzs> hi
<nixzs> tsimpson: plesae unban me
<tsimpson> PalZer0: can we help you?
<nixzs> the other ip
<PalZer0> oh crap.....i thought the channel was invite only
<PalZer0> i be gone
<tsimpson> nixzs: why did you change your IP to get around the ban?
<tsimpson> you could have just /msg'd me to ask about it
<nixzs> I did'nt, besides because I don't wanna miss the announcement
<tsimpson> then you should follow the rules, yes?
<nixzs> but I need my former ip unbanned please
<nixzs> I am now
<tsimpson> if you follow the rules and stop telling people it's released when it's not announced
<tsimpson> then you can rejoin
<nixzs> wow, that wasn't me at all
<nixzs> I am waiting for  the CHANNEL's announcement
<nixzs> will the announcement be caps lock or something similar to make it clear ?
<tsimpson> <nixz> tsimpson: no, before I checked both folders Jaunty and 9.04 and both hod RC on the name. Now they don't. So something gotta be changed
<tsimpson> <nixz> as I said I am not blind
<nixzs> tsimpson: c,mon give me another chance
<tsimpson> if you agree not to ask questions like "is it out yet" and "when will it be out", then I will
<tsimpson> and yes, we'll make it known that it's released
<nixzs> ok, I've already out-asked that question
<tsimpson> your original host is unbanned
<nixzs> thanks a lot!!!
<tsimpson> no problem
<tsimpson> you can part here now
<Seeker`> got "Turkish man takes an interest?" from guru_ in PM
<Seeker`> he is in #u
<Seeker`> http://cjo20.pastebin.com/m23df601a
<nixzs> ha ha, party here
<Pici> no.
<nixzs> is not the same thought
<Pici> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<nixzs> ok bye
<ikonia> Pici is the factoid king
<ikonia> Pici: that was a record in #ubuntu for factoids in under a minute
<Seeker`> 15:09:57- guru_: to eat a banana like a big turkish_?
<tsimpson> Seeker`: just /ignore them
<tsimpson> they aren't even in #ubuntu any more
<Seeker`> fair enough
<wgrant> An elmo!
<tsimpson> not as if there was much anyone can do even if they were
<tsimpson> as it's nothing in the channel
<brinstar> can i be unbanned from release party, i didnt know i wasnt supposed to post links
<tsimpson> did you not read the topic?
<bazhang> as it is says in the /topic: do NOT post links?
<brinstar> guess not
<ikonia> brinstar: who banned you please
<brinstar> tsimpson: 
<ikonia> brinstar: when where you banned ?
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<brinstar> about 2 hrs ago
<jpds> WTF at -r-p?
<jpds> Oh, d.c.c.
<ikonia> jpds: /part is your friend
<bazhang> sandman did the exploit
<brinstar> can u ub me then
<brinstar> ive learnt my lesson
<sponzor> why cant i get to #ubuntu-release-party
<bazhang> sponzor, how may we help you
<tsimpson> bazhang: <FloodBot2> sponzor has requested an exploit test, but is not known as a victim
<brinstar> can you unban me
<tsimpson> PartyBot forwarded them but has no way to test/unban!
<sponzor> i m confused :))
<brinstar> man what is your problem
<shadeslayer> um i have a problem
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> -!- Mode change [+e] for user shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> 17:50 Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0, unknown) - this isn't normal. It is possible the address/port is faked (or maybe someone is just trying to bypass  firewall)
<shadeslayer> 17:50 DCC SEND from SandMan [0.0.0.0 port 0]: ff???f? [0B bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu-release-party
<shadeslayer> 17:55 DCC aborted receiving file ff???f? from SandMan
<shadeslayer> is that normal?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: someone attempted to exploit you
<popey> has Assid been banned from r-p?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: it is nothing to do with the ubuntu channel, but an individual
<shadeslayer> i have no idea
<shadeslayer> freenode then
<popey> he's back as Assd and banging on about ##ubuntu-seeders
<wgrant> bazhang: SpaceHobo is fine.
<tsimpson> everyone who was forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topc can now re-join
<tsimpson> popey: ## is ok
<popey> oh, course
<shadeslayer> ikonia: so should i report to freenode
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I believe it's already been taken care of
<Pici> shadeslayer, ikonia: it was to everyone in -r-p
<shadeslayer> ok thanks 
<elky> tsimpson, not ok, but not within our stomping ground
<tsimpson> elky: ## is not
<elky> that's what i said. it's not within our stomping ground
<tsimpson> oh, you mean in -r-p
<wgrant> Looks like we are about to go.
<tsimpson> well, it's only for today, but yeah
<elky> as for abuse of the ubuntu name, all the ## channels are doing so
<bazhang> <isitout> ?  <--nick of the day
<elky> especially the one whose twitter account is spreading the link pre-release and contributing to the release being later than it should be because of extra server strain.
<Seeker`> there must be a better way of distributing the isos without making them public
<Pici> http://www.engadget.com/2009/04/23/ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-jackalope-is-gold-ready-for-download/ links to the iso page too :/
<wgrant> Seeker`: That's .pool.
<wgrant> Pici: You'd think they'd know better than that...
<ikonia> that's really poor
<Pici> wgrant: I would, but I guess not.
<Seeker`> wgrant: thats public though
<wgrant> Seeker`: It has to be public, or the mirrors can't mirror it...
<Seeker`> wgrant: are you trying to tell me there isn't a way of transferring data from computer A to computer B without making it public to the whole internnet?
<ikonia> Seeker`: they allow anonymous mirroring, so in that situation, no 
<wgrant> What ikonia said.
<wgrant> The mirrors aren't all registered.
<tsimpson> make sure to +m when announcing
<Seeker`> why not distribute it to the official ones "secretly"
<Seeker`> then you'll at least have a decent base when everyone starts leeching the b/w
<bazhang> michael_wigren, how may we assist you
<michael_wigren> @bazhang I was booted to #ubuntu-read-topic where it was suggested I come here to see if my router is exploitable. 
<tsimpson> michael_wigren: if you mean in #ubuntu-release-party you can join whenever you want
<eagles0513875> hey guys is it possible to get unbanned now that jaunty is releasing
<Myrtti> eagles0513875: how can we help you?
<eagles0513875> i was banned until jaunty release is it possible to get that ban lifted so i can contribute to the community by fixing bugs etc
<Myrtti> it's not released yet
<eagles0513875> any chance to get the banned removed or not just yet
<Myrtti> eagles0513875: we've got our hands full with the release right now, if you can wait after it's over
<eagles0513875> ok 
<Seeker`> eagles0513875: If you were told to come back here to discuss it after the release, then I suggest that is what you do
<eagles0513875> fine
<bazhang> from +1?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you keep saying about fixing bugs yet you keep saying you don't know how to fix bugs
<Pici> I poked Hobbsee about it, shes going to think about what should be done.  Its her ban.
<ikonia> Pici: my personal stance is not
<ikonia> for the records
<tsimpson> yay for +m
<ikonia> he's been a pain in more channels and uses this bug fixing nonsense asn an excuse, you don't need access to the development channels to "fix bugs" more so when you no zero programming language
<Seeker`> 3 h ours till the end of work today \o/
<bazhang> he was in freenode yesterday asking to become staffer
<Myrtti> please, make the pain go away, release the damn thing
<ikonia> Seeker`: 1 hour for me - I think :)
<Seeker`> ikonia: you heading to london release aprty?
 * Myrtti is packing up in Warboys to leave soon
<ikonia> well, as I'm on the edge of London and probably in London later I thought I may pop over
<Seeker`> ikonia: whereabouts are you now then?
<wgrant> Are these fake PartyBots permissible?
<tsimpson> if they are actually bots, no. if they are people pretending to be bots, maybe
<ikonia> Seeker`: by tower hil
<ikonia> hill
<wgrant> They are people.
<Seeker`> ikonia: closer than I am at the moment then
<ikonia> Seeker`: I'm about to head a little futher out first
<Seeker`> ikonia: out east?
<ikonia> trying to work it out........west I think, yes, west bound platform
<tsimpson> wgrant: if they get annoying/distracting then we'll have to "deal" with them
<Seeker`> ikonia: fair enough; i
<wgrant> tsimpson: They seem to have quietened down now.
<Seeker`> m going to be getting in to euston around 5
<tsimpson> if they get annoying just +q
<ikonia> Seeker`: I don't know London that well so I have to assume
<Seeker`> ikonia: fair enough
<bazhang> o/
<Hobbsee> greetings
<Seeker`> hai
<ikonia> howdy Hobbsee 
<bazhang> hi!
<Pici> The website has been updated.
<wgrant> It has.
<tsimpson> yep
<bazhang> hehe
<wgrant> Still no slangasek, though...
<tsimpson> someone +m and actually announce
<Hobbsee> damn!  I haven't got hte torrent files out yet!
<ikonia> Hobbsee: it's out ! 
<ikonia> </joke>
<Seeker`> please and the misery
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<elky> Hobbsee, the kubuntu torrent files dont seem to want to behave
<Hobbsee> ah
 * Hobbsee is trying to figure out if these are ubuntu or kubuntu
<Hobbsee> oh, they're ubuntu
<ikonia> release day is rubbish
<tsimpson> ubottu: channel #ubuntu supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease jaunty
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> ubottu: channel #kubuntu supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease jaunty
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> ubottu: channel #ubuntu-offtopic supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease jaunty
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> hmm, easier to do
<tsimpson> ubottu: config supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease jaunty
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: no torrents is <reply>  Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Pici> ...
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Pici> oh
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<wgrant> Pici: s/Intrepid/Jaunty/
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> whoops
<Pici> !torrents =~ s/Intrepid/Jaunty/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<bazhang> sorry to mess it up Pici 
<Pici> Updated !jaunty and !intrepid accordingly.
<ikonia> Pici: you are fast today, kudos
<tsimpson> !search intrepid
<ubottu> Found: intrepix-#ubuntu-offtopic, intrepid, intrepid-#kubuntu-kde4, kde3-#kubuntu, interpid, shipit, queue, intelbrick, ibex, download
<tsimpson> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Intrepid (8.10) CDs
<tsimpson> !queue
<ubottu> The queue of packages awaiting approval to enter the archive and scheduled for build (also known as the NEW queue) is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue
<tsimpson> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<wgrant> tsimpson: Drop Edubuntu from !shipit
<Pici> !shipit =~ s/Intrepid (8.10)/Jaunty (9.04)/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Pici> !shipit =~ s/Intrepid (8\.10)/Jaunty (9.04)/
<tsimpson> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Intrepid (8.10) CDs
<Pici> bah
<tsimpson> I think the () confuses it
<tsimpson> regex and all
<Pici> Yeah
<Pici> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is <Reply> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<tsimpson> !queue ~= s/intrepid/jaunty/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<Pici> !intelbrick
<ubottu> Concerned about Intrepid breaking Intel e1000e gigabit adaptors? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5841972#post5841972 for a more realistic assessment.
<tsimpson> !download ~= s/Intrepid/Jaunty/
<wgrant> That one can probably die.
<Pici> !forget intelbrick
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pici> wgrant: Indeed.
<tsimpson> !search intrepid
<ubottu> Found: intrepix-#ubuntu-offtopic, intrepid, intrepid-#kubuntu-kde4, kde3-#kubuntu, interpid, ibex, intelbrick*, 8.10, intrepidkde3
<tsimpson> better
<ubottu> In ubottu, Daskreech said: torrent is Jaunty can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.04/kubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.04/kubuntu-9.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent (change for your desktop/server or i386/amd64 needs). Please help seed if possible.  Torrents for the DVD can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/release/dvd/
<Daskreech> Hi
<Daskreech> Just sent an update for torrents for the kubuntu channel
<bazhang> nice :)
<Pici> I actually just updated it a few minutes ago
<Pici> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Pici> !torrents-#kubuntu
<ubottu> torrents is <Reply> Kubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) torrents can be obtained at (CD) http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/jaunty/ or (DVD) http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<Pici> er
<LjL> wouldn't it be better to use put torrent.ubuntu.com in those factoids?
<Daskreech> That only has the DVD
<tsimpson> has anyone closed down +1 yet?
<ikonia> I can clear it :)
<bazhang> seems so
<Pici> gnomefreak asked me to keep it open
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> still seems quite a few people in there
<bazhang> though I fled when pici opped up
<tsimpson> don't we usually +f #ubuntu-release-party ?
<Pici> tsimpson: We do
<tsimpson> good, I'm not too tied that I'm imagining things
<LjL> actually we usually forwarded to #ubuntu, only last time i insisted for forwarding to -r-p
<Daskreech> \o/
<LjL> and then, forwarding -r-p to -offtopic because that's wonderfully evil.
<Daskreech> -f to #edubuntu
<bazhang> hehe
<tsimpson> nah, +f #debian
<popey> #gobuntu :)
<tsimpson> lets be evil
<LjL> tsimpson: they can be more evil than you :(
<LjL> srsly
<tsimpson> that's why I don't join #debian
<tsimpson> not on freenode anyway
<Pici> #archlinux-offtopic
<bazhang> yeowch
<LjL> Pici: why? they end up there on their own anyway
<ikonia> most of them are already in #ubuntu so it won't make a difference
<Pici> I thought we were being evil.
<LjL> Pici: but as ikonia said, it won't make a difference. no, #debian means being evil - but then you have to face the consequences
<Pici> LjL: Fine fine.
<tsimpson> WatchBot is going to join/quit a lot if it dies because www.ubuntu.com is down...
<LjL> yes
<LjL> it shouldn't die, but it does anyway
<LjL> there's a connect timeout but apparently it doesn't get respected
<tsimpson> yay for obscure bugs
<LjL> i thought it was the DNS request that overruled the timeout
<LjL> but there's no reason why my DNS servers should be busier today than usual... only the site itself would be
<ikonia> more site busy = more look ups
<tuxice> Hello, can we get ubot3's jaunty factoid changed?
<ikonia> !jaunty 
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<ikonia> tuxice: what's the problem with it ?
<tuxice> Its saying that jaunty is not released yet :D
<Pici> ikonia: ubot3 not ubottu 
<ikonia> aren't they synced ?
<tuxice> ubot3: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<ubot3> tuxice: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> They get synced automagically, I'm not sure how often though
<tuxice> ubot3: jaunty
<ubot3> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<elky> beeeeeeeeeeeeeeed
<tuxice> Huh?
<Pici> elky: goodnight
<Pici> tuxice: The bot will automatically be synced soon
<tuxice> Alright
<MTecknology> g'morning :)
 * Myrtti is in the train
<ikonia> howdy traveller
 * genii crawls in and licks coffee residue off the bottom of the emptied -release urn
<MTecknology> Flannel: You lied to me. For that I will never forgive you for the next xx minutes
<ikonia> MTecknology: ?
<MTecknology> ikonia: his estimation of the release time was wrong and I was going to be awake for it.... but holy crap my phone didn't go off and I'm late for work
<MTecknology> s/work/class
<ikonia> ru
<ikonia> run
<MTecknology> and shower and everything in the next 15min
<tsimpson> "[07:47]* tsimpson guesses between 6 and 8 hours" it was announced at 14:02 here
 * tsimpson was right
<genii> The servers must be getting hammered right now i suppose
<ikonia> looks that way
<MTecknology> Flannel: ok... I guess you were right, I should have woke up on time :P
<Flannel> MTecknology: Hmm?
<MTecknology> Flannel: love you L(
<MTecknology> :)*
<Flannel> MTecknology: Isn't it a nice feeling though?  Wake up to a new day, and a new Ubantu?
<MTecknology> ya it is. Trying to start torrents
<ikonia> woot, etc etc etc
<Myrtti> nearly in london
<Flannel> bother.  Anyone got xubuntu torrents?
<MTecknology> my hd light isn't stopping right now, I think I'm at my torrent limit
<Pici> MTecknology: Is there anything else you need from -ops? You can join #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss Jaunty there :)
<MTecknology> eh, that channel isn't my cup a tea, but I can depart from here. 'twas fun
 * Pici shrugs
<Flannel> We're close to peak in #u... except, I think my peak from last April wasn't the max.
<Pici> Peak for #ubuntu@freenode: 1714 (Thu Apr 24 15:07:10 2008)
<genii> Hm. 1697 currently
<genii> Pici: Is that "how can I hack stuff" guy PMing you or so? 
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-release-party, its_out_right_no said: !when is netbook release
<Pici> genii: no
<genii> OK
<Flannel> Pici: yeah, that's what I've got too.  I suppose I didn't miss it.
<nalioth> wow, we're breaking records 1716 people in #ubuntu 
<Pici> Yeah :)
<Flannel> 1718!
<popey> Twelvety!
<jussi01> elevnty one!!11!!1
<Madpilot> is rww in #u spouting utter crack? "running 64bit OS on 32bit arch is more secure - it's uncrackable"
<Madpilot> oh, nevermind. Am an idiot in need of more tea
<LjL> uh, rww is usually not an idiot
<Madpilot> yea, I know. he was making a joke, and I didn't catch the smily
<Pici> Its -offtopic anyway
<Madpilot> and yes, it was ot, not u
<Madpilot> and I very seriously need less blood in my caffeinestream
<Myrtti> London wohooooo
<Madpilot> off again - have fun, everyone
<jpds> !staff | http://paste.ubuntu.com/156618/
<ubottu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156618/: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jpds> Triggered by using !fact in #ubuntu.
<Pici> Why is that a staff issue?
<jpds> Cos it spams the crap out of anyone using factoids.
<jpds> (And it could be in places I can't see right now)
<Pici> I'm pretty sure it was a user earlier tdoay.
<jpds> [!] :   ircname : Bot
 * jpds EODs and out.
 * Pici greps logs
<Seeker> Hi
 * jussi01 thwacks ikonia
<Pici> Anyone happen to know what noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com is?
<Seeker> Anyone happen to know what people at the london party look like?
<jussi01> Seeker: I know what Myrtti looks like...
<jussi01> :D
<Pici> I need to get back to work, can't watch #ubuntu anymore.
<Seeker> I'm outside, don't know what anyone looks like
<Seeker> Jussi01 am on my mobile phone
<jussi01> Seeker: theres a pic there...
<Seeker> Will have to quit to look
<jussi01> Seeker: what kind of rubbish mobile you have?
<Seeker> K770 the app is rubbish
<jussi01> isnt jono gonna be there? thought he was in blighty atm
<Seeker> Dunno can't see anyone i recognise
<Seeker> Back soon
 * genii sips
<genii> Although after 2 or so hours of sleep coffee may not be enough to keep me lucid today
<eagles0513875> hey guys i hav ea ban that was until jaunty release which has just been released can i get the ban lifted 
<Daskreech> what?
<Pici> Ugh.  I need to go to a meeting, can someone please take care of -offtopic?
<Pici> topyli perhaps?
<topyli> Pici: a bit busy, can't babysit full time. i can take only take occasional peeks
<topyli> looks like taking care of jackjohnson would go a long way
<topyli> meh, he's just "special" it seems
<blizzkid> lo all, I'd like to register #ubuntu-cafe but it was registered by a not so active person (last seen January 2009), is it possible to reclaim it?
<topyli> blizzkid: hello. i can't help, just saying hi so you know we're not entirely dead :)
<blizzkid> :)
<blizzkid> I'll just wait for someone else :)
 * nixternal wonders why there is a show of @ force in the party room...i find that rather annoying and see it as an ego booster for people
<Flannel> blizzkid: What's -cafe for?
<ikonia> @bansearch eagles0513875
<ubottu> Match: eagles0513*!*@* by Hobbsee in #ubuntu-bugs on Oct 06 2008 01:09:44 (ID: 5220)
<ubottu> Match: eagles0513*!*@* by Hobbsee in #ubuntu-devel on Oct 06 2008 01:04:51 (ID: 5219)
<ubottu> Match: eagles0513*!*@* by Hobbsee in #ubuntu-motu on Oct 06 2008 01:03:58 (ID: 5218)
<eagles0513875> hey guys can i talk to someone about my ban
<blizzkid> Flannel: I'd like it to be a place to talk about buntu but with lots of room for off topic talk
<Flannel> blizzkid: How is that different than #ubuntu-offtopic?
<eagles0513875> Flannel: may i talk to you after you have finished discussing blizzkid's irc channel 
<blizzkid> Flannel: not really different I guess, but I thought It'd make a nice name
<blizzkid> and when trying to register I saw it was owned by a not very active person
<blizzkid> Flannel: Would it do harm to have different offtopic chans? imho not
<Flannel> blizzkid: We try not to have multiple channels for the same purpose, it just generates confusion.
<blizzkid> Flannel: well, I guess you could use cafe for just socializing
<blizzkid> and -offtopic for "offtopic ubuntu" chat
<Flannel> blizzkid: -offtopic is for socializing, etc.
<Pici> Flannel: Technically we've been asked to not interfere if someone wants to create a new Ubuntu channel.
<Pici> blizzkid: Unfortunately, no one is around that is able to request that the channel be dropped for use.  
<Flannel> Pici: I'm sure that's "new channel" as referring to a channel that serves a new purpose.
<blizzkid> Flannel: I see your point, still don't see harm in it though
<blizzkid> fact it is registered anyway...
<Flannel> Pici: Or do we really want someone creating #ubuntu-support, etc?
<topyli> the name is nice, but it does seem like a duplicate of something that already works
<topyli> for values of "works" of course :)
<ikonia> a channel should have a purpose,
<Flannel> Pici: I'd never say no to someone wanting to make #ubuntu-superawesomeproject or whatever for discussion and goings on of superaweseomeproject team
 * ikonia is back in the office
<blizzkid> I still think it wouldn't harm as it exits anyway
<ikonia> blizzkid: if it's registered what's the problem - use it ?
<Pici> ikonia: It is registered.
<ikonia> great, so what's the problem ?
<topyli> blizzkid: can you not contact the person who currently owns it?
<blizzkid> topyli: he was last seen Jan 2009...
<blizzkid> that's my issue
<ikonia> that's only a few months ago 
<Pici> blizzkid: I'll discuss it with the other Ubuntu IRC Council members and we'll see what we can do to release the channel.  
<ikonia> blizzkid: does that stop you using the channel ?
<blizzkid> thx Pici 
<jussi01> blizzkid: IMHO, we have plenty of offtopic chans already
<blizzkid> ikonia: kinda, can't set a topic eg
<ikonia> blizzkid: ok, so if someone sets a topic the problem goes away 
 * jussi01 imagins genii in #ubuntu-cafe handing out coffees :P
<blizzkid> ikonia: as no-one actively manages the chan, I could as well do it
<topyli> wll a channel should have live people on the access list
<ikonia> what's the problem using offtopic ?
<Pici> ikonia: The Community Council has asked us to be cooperative when users want to create new channels in the Ubuntu namespace.
<blizzkid> and btw, doesn't the name refer to ubuntu forum levels? ;)
<Flannel> Pici: I really don't see a need for a new channel that serves an identical purpose of a channel that already exists.  I know that's not the spirit of the "Don't stop new channels" guideline, even if its within the letter.
<ikonia> I appeciate that, I'm trying to understand why ?
<Pici> Flannel: Neither do I. But I just think we're being a bit harsh here.
<ikonia> in asking the purpose ?
<ikonia> I'm questioning the purpose of an identical channel to -offtopic - not stopping just asking the reason ?
<blizzkid> also if no-one manages it, no-one can moderate it
<ikonia> blizzkid: #ubuntu-offtopic is moderated
<blizzkid> ikonia: I'm not talking about offtopic
<Flannel> ikonia: He's giving a reason why he can't currently use it.
<blizzkid> I'm talking about cafe
<ikonia> I missed that
<Flannel> ikonia: That's what I'm here for :)
<ikonia> what is different about cafe and -offtopic ?
<topyli> the channel has 3 users at the moment btw
<blizzkid> ikonia: I like the fact that it has the pub sound and the fact it refers to the forum levels
<topyli> the name is wonderful
<blizzkid> topyli: yeah, some ppl talking in #launchpad joined
<blizzkid> coz they were discussing ubuntu
<ikonia> I'm sorry but I don't see the point of another official offtopic channel because it has the word cafe rather than offtopic
<topyli> looks like the channel could be treated as "new"
<ikonia> that's not being harsh, thats me not understanding the point 
<blizzkid> ikonia: I don't think you're being harsh you know
<genii> jussi01: I'd do the #ubuntu-cafe bartender thing if someone requested it :)
<blizzkid> I just try to explain why I personally think it might be a nice chan to have
<blizzkid> genii: you'd be welcome :)
<ikonia> I simpley don't get it, what's to stop someone opening #ubuntu-pub or #ubuntu-coffeshop because it sounds like their local hang out ?
<Pici> Ahem.  I think we should let the IRCC discuss this and then we will get back to you blizzkid.
 * topyli sets mode +barista to genii
<blizzkid> ikonia: I think they should be able to
<ikonia> sorry - didn't mean to question that
<genii> Hehe
<blizzkid> ok Pici 
<topyli> Pici: +1
<jussi01> Ok, blizzkidthe resolution is the Council will discus and ge back to you. anything else you need?
<Pici> blizzkid: You can either wait in #ubuntu-irc or if you want to PM me your email address we can get back to you that way.
<blizzkid> no thx Pici 
<Pici> blizzkid: I cannot guarantee that the answer will be today.
<blizzkid> np Pici I'll try to leave my pc on or start a screened irssi on my server
 * topyli advertises memoserv
<topyli> "for all your asynchronous needs"
<Flannel> topyli: what? use services the way they were designed to be used? nonsense!
<topyli> hehehe
<LjL> can i make #ubuntu-ljl?
<LjL> i want to
<LjL> later i'm going to package myself
 * blizzkid svn checkout LjL :p
<topyli> libljl0
<Flannel> I don't want to ask what the build deps are...
<LjL> madness and rage are depends
<blizzkid> these are great dep's :)
<LjL> sarcasm and obnoxiousness are recommends
<LjL> the suggests are humor-bad | humor-ugly
<LjL> conflicts with sanity
<blizzkid> LjL: what about sarcasm-ultra?
<topyli> no public releases yet due to uncertain legal status
<ikonia> LjL: I'm sure panarchy will help you package it for his distro
<topyli> hahaha
<topyli> ubuntu users can easily install using automatix
<blizzkid> hmmz, does shipit have an irc channel?
<blizzkid> apart from #launchpad I mean?
<ikonia> someone else asked the a few days ago, the answer was no
<ikonia> hello Z3ro3X 
<Z3ro3X> Hey.
<ikonia> how can we help ?
<blizzkid> ikonia: that's too bad... I'd like to know why I always get such a small amount of cd's (being a local support point) :)
<Z3ro3X> I was told to come here to be tested.
<ikonia> Z3ro3X: ahhh did you not get auto tested as the /topic suggested ?
<Z3ro3X> <FloodBot1> Z3ro3X: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how).
<LjL> no, because he's not banned, and he's in #ubuntu
<Z3ro3X> Most have been a false positive.
<ikonia> LjL: ooh
<ikonia> well spotted
<Z3ro3X> When I rolled out of bed I forgot I left IRC running and when I looked I was in channel #ubuntu-read-topic.
<LjL> weird
<LjL> i can let the bots test you anyway
<LjL> if you're unsure you have that problem
<LjL> you can try asking for a test now if you want, it will work
<Z3ro3X> But I was also still in #ubuntu
<Z3ro3X> Sure, why not.
<Z3ro3X> Did you do the test?
<jussi01> blizzkid: is there anything else you need from us?
<LjL> Z3ro3X: no, you need to say "test me" in -read-topic again yourself
<Z3ro3X> Oh.
<blizzkid> jussi01: no, I was just hanging around, but if I have to leave I will :)
<jussi01> !idle | blizzkid
<ubottu> blizzkid: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<blizzkid> ok, np :)
<LjL> Z3ro3X: you're not vulnerable
<blizzkid> see ya
<jussi01> thanks
<Z3ro3X> * Received a malformed DCC request from FloodBot3.
<Z3ro3X> * Contents of packet: DCC SEND 1234567890abcdef
<Z3ro3X> What does that mean?
<Flannel> Z3ro3X: that means you're not vulnerable.
<LjL> Z3ro3X: don't paste that
<Z3ro3X> Sorry.
<LjL> Z3ro3X: that string is what causes users to get disconnected
<Z3ro3X> Thanks every one.
<Z3ro3X> Thanks for the help, later.
<blizzkid> just a quick question, what does one have to do to become an ubuntu irc moderator?
<elky> blizzkid, we choose people who we observe behaving appropriately.
<elky> we do not take applications, since 99% of them are 'so i can kick people for fun'
<blizzkid> yeah, so true
<blizzkid> do you monitor all ubuntu related channels?
<blizzkid> I mean the official ones ofcourse
<Seeker> Hi
<jussi01> blizzkid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam
<blizzkid> k, I'll take a peek
<blizzkid> see ya
<Guest28437> hi
<ikonia> hello
<Guest28437> i was wandering if i could be allowed back into #ubuntu
<ikonia> no
<Guest28437> i was told to come me
<Guest28437> here*
<Guest28437> by ikonia
<ikonia> I told you to come here as I didn't want to dicuss it in another channel which is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Guest28437> well can someone let be back in?
<ikonia> no
<Guest28437> not you ikonia
<ikonia> I put the ban on you curtis
<Guest28437> great
<ikonia> if there is nothing else you need curtis, it would be appreciated if you left the channel and went about your irc day 
<Guest28437> shut up
<ikonia> thank you for justifying my stance 
<Guest28437> your welcome ikonia
<ikonia> if there is nothing else, please leave and go about your irc day
<bazhang> ikonia, your thoughts on removing ban on a7a (aka ahmed)
<bazhang> Guest28437, please part the channel
<ikonia> Bballfan: please leave if you need nothing else.
<bazhang> ikonia, he was flooding nonsense then ban evaded, told him to come back in 48 hrs or so; wanted to know your thoughts on giving him another chance, then if that does not pan out a longer term ban.
<ikonia> bazhang: my only gripe is the persistant attempts at ban dodging, but we can discuss this once curtis has left
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> they dont seem to be like being called by their nom de troll
<ikonia> bazhang: I don't have a problem removing the ban - he seems a competant user, just not aware of the "process"
<ikonia> bazhang: if he graps to come here for problems rather than do his own thing, I see no problem 
<bazhang> ikonia, agreed, and if he spams more nonsense then lengthen the ban to at least a week
<ikonia> I just don't think he knew "good irc manners" 
<bazhang> probably right
<ikonia> plus the language issue muddies the water
<bazhang> o/
<Seeker> Hi
<bazhang> hi!
<Seeker> How be?
<bazhang> :0
<Seeker2> Tunnels suck
<bazhang> better than seeker_clone :)
<Seeker2> :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, triciens said: it is easier to ask a question here, correct?
 * Seeker2 met  myrtti
<bazhang> w00t!
<Seeker2> There were a lot of people i didn't know though
<Seeker2> They should have had name badger
 * Seeker` returns
<Flannel> Done seeking?
<Seeker`> yup
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-24
<Myrtti> ♥
<Seeker`> Myrtti!!!!
<Myrtti> mmmm bed 
<Seeker`> Myrtti: was nice to meet you
<Myrtti> feetsies hurt
<Seeker`> I know the feeling
<Myrtti> Seeker`: likewise :-)
<Seeker`> I should really move from sofa to bed, but that involves moving
<Seeker`> Myrtti: did you stay long after I left?
<jpds> Something deal with HappyHater in #u.
<Myrtti> Seeker`: not really, chatted a bit with popey, Daviey and Nafallo and left
<Myrtti> dsample had an ickle chat with jono to my great surprise 
<Seeker`> fair enough
<Seeker`> I didn't manage to speak to jono
<jpds> Me neither.
<Myrtti> jpds: uhm, you were there?
<Myrtti> X-|
<jpds> Right...
<jpds> Myrtti: I was with Nafallo towards the time you left. :-)
<Myrtti> bollocks
<jpds> I was kind of wondering if you knew who I was. ;0
<jpds> ;)*
<Myrtti> why don't I notice these things?
<Seeker`> I think we need to get people to circulate a list of faces / irc nicknames
<Myrtti> jpds: I usually tend to go by the technique 'if they know me, they'll come and talk'
<Myrtti> otherwise its hopeless
<Pici> It worked out the other way for me at UDS... mostly.  
<jpds> Pici: The only reason I knew you were you was cos I saw your IRC ;)
<Seeker`> Myrtti: you looked kinda scared and confused when I came over to you
<Myrtti> I wear pink and am female. if people don't realise to come and talk when they recognise me, I camn't be blamed ;-)
<Myrtti> Seeker`: might have, I confess nothing
<Seeker`> :P
<Myrtti> thehe, someone is "playing" with their NDS
<Seeker`> NDS?
<Seeker`> nintendo DS?
<Myrtti> nintendo ds lite, yeah
<Myrtti> terribly cute :->
<kitche> hmm by chance can a op maybe put in the topic for #ubuntu that the servers are being hammered right now? or is there a switch for ubottu for it?
<Seeker`> :)
<Myrtti> i iz sleepy, good night
<Seeker`> nn
<Seeker`> have fnu tomorrow being a tourist
<Nafallo> meh. stop talking about me damit
<Nafallo> wow.
<Nafallo> got three passwords righly spelled first try, but can't spell 'damnit' damnit
<Seeker`> :D
<Seeker`> did anyone bump in to ikonia
<Seeker`> last I heard he was near croyden travelling 10mph towards london
<foxbuntu> Can someone tell me who an admin is for #ubuntu-server or give me a hand in there. I got someone swearing and refusing to move his chatter to -offtopic
<HardDisk> hi fellas, im chanop for #ubuntu-eg, just wanted to let you know that apparently there was word someone wanted to take over due to my inactivity, I just wanted to apologize for my absence, I was in the process of marriage and a new job meaning i now live between Egypt and the UAE.  Just to let you know Im still around and will continue support as always in a few days time.
<tritium> Flannel: yes, through tomorrow morning.
<Flannel> Whereabouts? and for what?
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, Daskreech said: !athing is an example factoid
<Flannel> Hi Daskreech, how can we help you?
<Daskreech> Flannel: In a moment just setting it up now
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, kb9vqf said: !kde3 is  Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Daskreech> There we go :)
<kb9vqf> I have changed the factoid for kde3 and was wondering what the status is
<Flannel> !kde3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3
<Flannel> Was there no factoid originally?
<Daskreech> !kde3-#kubuntu
<ubottu> No, intrepid does not include KDE 3, only KDE 4. Please continue to use Hardy if KDE 3 is deisred.
<Daskreech> For some reason it's only allowed in the kubuntu chan
<Flannel> not allowed, just set up that way.  Might be prudent to make that a full factoid.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, kb9vqf said: !kde3-#kubuntu is  Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Flannel> Yeah, I'm not sure why it has its own thing.
<Daskreech> By full factoid you mean generally available ?
<Flannel> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Flannel> It was an awkward way to put it, but yeah, that's what I meant.
<kb9vqf> Thanks for the update!
<Flannel> No problem.  Thank you.
<Daskreech> Flannel: Question on the bot factoids
<Daskreech> are they flagged in anyway for updates?
<Flannel> Nope
<Daskreech> would that make sense? There are quite a few kinda crusty factoids hanging around
<Flannel> Thats true.  It happens.  We end up doing spring cleaning sorts of things every so often.
<Daskreech> and it would be nice that at least in the first week of a release factoids are updated to be current 
<Daskreech> I know obviously not everyone of them can be reviewed but perhaps time critical ones can be flagged so the the week prior to a release they can be looked over
<zzver> ...
<Flannel> hi zzver, how can we help you?
<zzver> Sry i speak only rus :x
<zzver> a... How i can open file manager in icewm?
<zzver> How to open the file manager in icewm?
<Myrtti> gmoin
<jpds> Good morning.
<jussi01> mrngngnnh?
<jackjohnson> why did i get blocked on offtopic?
<evilGary> after a few warnings and you don't know?
<topyli> jackjohnson: for bein deliberately annoying and ignoring any friendly advice
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<topyli> jackjohnson: anything else we can help you with?
<jackjohnson> i was havin a poop out
<jackjohnson> what does @login do
<Myrtti> nothing if you do it
<jackjohnson> topyli: you were actually banning saying : enough and this is rude
<topyli> it is?
<topyli> sorry if you find it rude. i, as well as others gave you several warnings during a period of an hour or so. eventually, you had to be removed
<topyli> jackjohnson: so is there anything else we can do for you? unfortunately you cannot idle on this channel
<topyli> jackjohnson: please part the channel if there's nothing else. come back if you have further requirements in the future
<jussi01> Daskreech: anything else you need from us?
<Daskreech> Nope
<jussi01> !idle | Daskreech
<ubottu> Daskreech: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<jussi01> BOLLOCKS!
<jussi01> and thats my opinion today
<evilGary> hawt
<jussi01> evilGary: huh?
<evilGary> sorry, was distracted with the bollocks word :p
<jussi01> evilGary: hehe
<screamsayonara> am i getting.. 'redirected' here because i accidentally swore or something in ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> screamsayonara, you were warned about swearing and continued to do so, please in the future keep the #ubuntu channels family-friendly (think G-rated)
<screamsayonara> im a linguist,
<screamsayonara> sigh
<screamsayonara> its like the whole "the world is flat" thing
<bazhang> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<bazhang> screamsayonara, is there something else we can help you with today?
<screamsayonara> if samuel l jackson is allowed to say motherfucker, then i am allowed to say shit. thanks for your !command explanations *tips hat*
<bazhang> matt@d122-104-161-81.rdl18.qld.optusnet.com.au  wondered if that was thefeds, but quit after being asked to go to ##windows
<ubottu> In ubottu, Fz said: kk is yes
<ikonia> gnomefreak: nothing much going on in +1 anymore time to close it yet ?
<ubottu> faileas called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> -cn dude pasting text
<gnomefreak> ikonia: you can,i havent had time to check KK toolchain yet
<ikonia> gnomefreak: it can be left open, I'm only asking
<ikonia> gnomefreak: no pressure
<bazhang> groovyorange in -ot
<bazhang> as eatpotato
<ikonia> EatPotato: hi, thanks for joinining
<ikonia> EatPotato: have we spoken before ?
<EatPotato> It nice when someone want me
<EatPotato> yes
<EatPotato> It's even the same PC
<ikonia> EatPotato: what was your nickname when we spoke ?
<ikonia> kholerabbi1: how can we help ?
<EatPotato> "EatPotato"
<kholerabbi1> you can't. I am being a tourist :D
<ikonia> EatPotato: one moment
<ikonia> kholerabbi1: this channel is for operator/irc issues only, 
<topyli> kholerabbi1: sorry, no tourists
<kholerabbi1> OK
<ikonia> EatPotato: in that case - same question as before really, just to confirm you are not "grow-as-apples" or "groovey orange" users
<EatPotato> Vegetarian though...
<ikonia> EatPotato: thats not what I asked
<EatPotato> Not
<ikonia> EatPotato: and you're %100 sure you've never used those nicknames 
<EatPotato> No
<ikonia> EatPotato: ok, thanks for popping in 
<EatPotato> yeah, I should disconnect from the channel then
<ikonia> EatPotato: if you could part the channel (unless there is something you need from us) and go about your IRC day, that would be great
<ikonia> thanks for coming in 
<ikonia> bazhang: pateince.......
<bazhang> ikonia, not sure what you mean; he is lying and ban-evading, of course every time you ask that he will deny.
<ikonia> bazhang: no way of taking action at the moment, just updating logs.....patience
<bazhang> still the same creepy evasive answers, and no resolution.
<ikonia> +o offtopic
<ubot2`> Factoid 'o offtopic' not found
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> can't do anything at the moment but store info for when it's needed
<ikonia> bazhang: plus he follows the same patern as oranges - which is when kicked join #philosophy and troll/random babble
<bazhang> ikonia, yep
<ikonia> fujisan is also in there with him 
<bazhang> he should just /nick leper and be done with it
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ubottu> In ubottu, pepperjack said: blueray is possible in Ubuntu.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have a ban on me on ubuntu-motu channel i had a ban on kubuntu-devel channel which was lifted yesterday after jaunty release. can i get unbanned in the motu channel
<ikonia> eagles0513875: from my point of view - I wouldn't recommend lifting the ban on #ubuntu-motu or any other channels as I find your input more trouble and disruptive then useful, and you refuse to listen to advice and follow it
<ikonia> that is my personal comment on your ban
<eagles0513875> ikonia: im behaving in devel and i am currently trying to work on verifying some bugs at the moment. im being super quiet in the devel channel
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you've been in for less than a few hours, so thats not really a good example
<ikonia> eagles0513875: and your behaviour / input in the other ubuntu channels are also the guide I'm using to make my comments
<eagles0513875> in kubuntu im super quiet unless there is something i can help someone with 
<eagles0513875> i spend most of my time in kubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I've spoke to you a few times about #kubuntu and your comments in there
<ikonia> (and thats just one example)
<eagles0513875> would i be better off talking to the person who originally banned me
<ikonia> yes, hobbsee is not around
<ikonia> I'm making my comments in the channel so that it's logged and noted by hobbsee
<eagles0513875> ok 
<eagles0513875> well i shall vacate the channel and return tomorrow
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<ikonia> @btlogout
<jpds> I didn't know BT served .au.
<ikonia> ha
<eagles0513875> hey Hobbsee
<eagles0513875> may i talk to you for a min 
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: yes, here.
<eagles0513875> well you remember i had a ban till jaunty release
<eagles0513875> that has been removed on kubuntu-devel and ubuntu-bugs but it hasnt been removed off motu
<Hobbsee> no, you had a ban till the intrepid release.  You screwed up before the release, however, and got a permaban.
<eagles0513875> y
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it's not been removed from ubuntu-bugs
<eagles0513875> *why
<eagles0513875> i was in there yesterday
<eagles0513875> unless it got put back on 
<ikonia> eagles0513875: then you where ban dodging
<eagles0513875> i was on this nick
<eagles0513875> i would like to join the bug squad but i cant due to the ban
<ikonia> eagles0513875: then current nickname would not let you get in 
<eagles0513875> well then i dunno what happened last night 
<ikonia> however you where changing nick names a lot yesterday in other channels
<ikonia> 20:17 -!- eagles0513875 is now known as eagles051387
<ikonia> 20:18 -!- eagles051387 is now known as eagles0513875_
<ikonia> 20:19 -!- eagles0513875_ is now known as eagles0513875
<ikonia> 20:31 -!- eagles0513875 is now known as eagles051387
<ikonia> 20:32 -!- eagles051387 is now known as eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i was doing that so i can setup a cloak
<eagles0513875> and linking and all that 
<ikonia> yes, maybe that was the issue though, you changed nicks to one that was to get around the ban
<eagles0513875> if i did i didnt do that on purpose 
<ikonia> ok
<eagles0513875> i would love to join the bug squad but i cant due to the ban :( 
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: why were you thinking it was OK to join that channel, if you knew you were banned?
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: which channel ubuntu-bugs
<Hobbsee> yes
<eagles0513875> i thought the ban was until jaunty release 
<Hobbsee> no, it was originally until the intrepid release, like i said earlier.
<eagles0513875> and i was as ikonia showed changing nicks so i can link and  group nicks to get a cloak
<Hobbsee> Then you ban evaded, and showed absolutely no sign of improvement.  Thus, it became a permanent ban.
<eagles0513875> that was an accident that i was probably on another nick
<Hobbsee> Now, is there anything else we can help you with?
<eagles0513875> well i would love to get on the bug squad but cant :( so no chance at a ban reversal
<Hobbsee> no.
<Hobbsee> not until you show you can behave in userland channels.   If you've had no bans in userland channels between now and the karmic release, then we'll look at removing the bans in -motu, -devel, and -bugs, OK?
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: well im in devel right now
<eagles0513875> on this nick
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: #ubuntu-devel.
<eagles0513875> kubuntu-devel
<eagles0513875> was the ban on ubuntu-devel or kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> yes, i've seen you there, asking support questions, and not adding to anything.  One can only wonder how long it will be before you get booted out of there too.
<Hobbsee> the ban was in #ubuntu-devel.  We've covered this.
<eagles0513875> ok im just making sure i dont wanna be ban evading again 
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i only said one thing and have been quiet the rest of the time
<eagles0513875> watching and learning
 * eagles0513875 will leave channel before he gets into more trouble
 * eagles0513875 leave
<Hobbsee> for the record, you're not welcome in #ubuntu-motu, #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-bugs, and possibly a few others...
 * Hobbsee updates the bantracker
<ikonia> @bansearch fujisan
<ubottu> Match: Fujisan!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on Apr 08 2009 07:27:52 (ID: 12208)
<tsimpson> @bansearch fujisan
<ubottu> Match: fujisan!*@*.ftth.xms.internl.net by tsimpson in #kubuntu on Apr 08 2009 01:09:15 (ID: 12205)
<ubottu> Match: Fujisan!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on Apr 08 2009 07:27:52 (ID: 12208)
<ubottu> Match: fujisan!*@*.ftth.xms.internl.net by tsimpson in #kubuntu-offtopic on Apr 12 2009 19:55:15 (ID: 12360)
<tsimpson> I knew I had some on them
<elky> did he actually play up?
<ikonia> no, I was just curious to how banned he was, and if he was dodging a kline 
<elky> he's been acting very different the past week
<elky> by very different i mean a stark one almost like 'spent a night in a gaol cell with a big black dude named bubba'
<elky> there is still a ban on his unaffiliated cloak for u-ot i believe
<elky> but he hasnt had that for donkeys
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no dontzap is <reply> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The key combination AltGr+SysRq+K can also be used to achieve a similar effect.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (konza)
<DBO> hmmm, my client seems to think hes not banned
<LjL> konus_ is banned by *!*@ns1.noxis.org
<DBO> there we go
<DBO> I am PMing him
<jackjohnson> excuse me why was 255.255.255.0 10.1.10.1 blcoked
<jackjohnson> blocked
<jackjohnson> ?
<bazhang> jackjohnson, you wished to speak with topyli ?
<bazhang> jackjohnson, not sure if he is around right now.
<jackjohnson> topyli, sorry i had a little prob in offtopic, but make the kickban temporary (5m)
<topyli> i am here. thanks for hilighting bazhang
<bazhang> topyli, aha, okey
<jackjohnson> cor
<jackjohnson> dbo is in the channel
<topyli> jackjohnson: so how can i help?
<gnomefreak> ok +1 can be closed and people kicked, i will worry about toolchain later im way too busy for the next week or so
<topyli> jackjohnson: did you come here to talk about your ban on -offtopic?
<topyli> otherwise, i don't think we have much business together
<topyli> idling on this channel is not allowed
<Seeker`> hi
<bazhang> hi!
<bazhang> !idle | jackjohnson 
<ubottu> jackjohnson: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<jpds> hi Seeker` 
<Seeker`> ikonia: ping
<Seeker`> hi jpds 
<topyli> sorry, got disconnected. it was a terrible 20 seconds!
<topyli> jackjohnson: please part the channel if you have no inquiry
 * gnomefreak sits back and watches with a drink in hand
<topyli> jackjohnson: do you have to be removed from here *again*?
<topyli> for the record, i'm no longer dealing with jackjohnson
<bazhang> it takes two coins to click as they say
<bazhang> * [Guest95367] (n=ahmed@41.232.44.200): Ahmed  seems like he was ban-dodging again instead of coming here to have ban lifted
<bazhang> jackjohnson, please part the channel
 * Myrtti has aching tummy and feet :-<
<Seeker`> Myrtti: whats wrog?
<Seeker`> I guess feet is too much walking
<topyli> too big a city :(
<topyli> @mark jackjohnson banned from -ot, then turned into a professional idler on -ops. never asks for any operator service. new trolling technique is to annoy ops by presence
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> Seeker`: i've got no idea, either too little to drink or badly cooked food
<genii> Bleh. Work is busy today.
<Seeker`> Myrtti: :/
<topyli> lack of drinks does sound like something that could be responsible for all sorts of ailments
<Seeker`> Myrtti: I'm assuming dinner last night tasted ok?
<Myrtti> yup, my prime suspects are tomatoes at breakfast or the ice cream
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> ice cream for breakfast?! :P
<genii> Damned English cooks!
<Myrtti> and also have blisters whih was expected
<genii> Whats weird is they usually boil the crap out of everything actually.
<Myrtti> Seeker`: lunch actually ;-)
<Seeker`> genii: oi!
<Seeker`> Myrtti: :)
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what touristy stuff did you get up to?
<Myrtti> hyde park, science museum, covent garden, kleopatra obelisk
<Seeker`> cool
<Seeker`> I worked :(
<Myrtti> I'm enjoying the fact I didn't and actually got off me arse and walked and moved (painful reminders acquired!)
<Seeker`> :D
<ubottu> ScottK called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<jpds> Damn.
<rww> Hey everyone. !o4o and its application to LGBT issues came up on https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-lgbt/ recently, and I figured it'd be good to give you guys a heads up, so you know what's going on if you start getting asked questions about it all of a sudden. Also, if anyone has a second, can you check that my interpretation of things in https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-lgbt/msg00019.html is correct? Thanks :)
<Seeker`> eugh
<evilGary> rww: hehe, I see why there have been comments, but I feel the section which contains "sexuality" has been misinterpreated here, It's really to stop people saying things like "oi you homo" or "my mate fred is so gay/ghey" etc
<rww> evilGary: then that should probably be clarified, because people seem to think it means serious discussions of sexuality :)
<evilGary> I take it we are talking about this regarding a -offtopic or loco channel, not the main support channel?
<evilGary> as one of the staff on freenode, I can confirm that homophobic behaviour is offtopic on this network, and o4o is not meant like this, however for serious discussions, i'd (with my staff hat on here) suggest it'd be wise to move to a channel such as #gaygeeks
<Myrtti> i'd have comments, but commenting with me n800 is somewhat painful
<Seeker`> hehe
<evilGary> Myrtti: are they similar to mine or different? :p
<evilGary> also, get a n810, they have a keyboard :-)
<Myrtti> similar to both yours and rww's
<Myrtti> evilGary: I got this especially because it doesn't
<evilGary> you keyboardphobic you O_O
<Myrtti> makes switching between languages easier. n810's finnish keyboard isn't eveen with a proper layout
<Myrtti> anyhoo
 * Seeker` prods evilGary to look at PM
<rww> evilGary, Myrtti: The person I was replying to just replied back saying that now that he /read/ the guidelines, they seem a whole lot less controversial than he was lead to think (funny how that works).
<evilGary> as well as reading them, it's also the reasoning behind why they were written like that.
<Myrtti> in general, the guidelines are mostly guidelines, and how theey are applied is dependant on the op
<evilGary> there is no homophobia implied or meant, and to read some in is not what they were written for (if that made any sence)
<Myrtti> sexuality is ok, as long as the discussion is in general suitable for your mother and 10y o niece to read
<Pricey> Myrtti: !o4o requires rewriting then?
<Myrtti> gender is ok, as long as there is no pix or it didn't happen-demands
<Pricey> both are on o4o..
<Myrtti> BUT
<Seeker`> I couldn't care less who joins what channel, just that what they talk about is suitable for that channel
<Seeker`> Pricey: I don't believe o4o needs rewriting
<Myrtti> me neither
<Seeker`> "Don't discuss offtopic things" should suffice
<Seeker`> sadly, peopple need clarification as to what exactly that means
<Pricey> o4o currently states that gender and sexuality are o4o?
<Seeker`> Pricey: yes
<Seeker`> Pricey: Noone should give a **** what gender or sexuality someone is on any of the channels
 * Myrtti curses he slow typing
<Pricey> right
<Pricey> 20:06:42 <+Myrtti> sexuality is ok, as long as the discussion is in general suitable for your mother and 10y o niece to read
<Pricey> 20:07:19 <+Myrtti> gender is ok, as long as there is no pix or it didn't happen-demands
<Seeker`> a reasonable discussion of it is probably acceptable; however from what I've seen from -offtopic, no discussion can stay sensible for longer than about the time it takes the light to travel 2 inches
<Pricey> which is why the general consensus is to nip it in the bud before its an issue?
<Myrtti> yup
<Seeker`> Pricey: I believe that is a sensible policy
<Pricey> right i think i understand what you were on about now sorry
<evilGary> and thats why I suggested moving subjects such as this to a more apt place
<Myrtti> but if gender was banned altogether, I'd have to be quiet about 1/3 of the time
<evilGary> it's not that they are not allowed to be talked about, it's more about generally keeping the channel sane
<evilGary> and if sexuality was banned, i'd be doomed
<Myrtti> as far as sexuality goes, mine is none of you're business, but if someone wants to discuss it 'in depth' (pun intended) i'm sure theres more suitable places than -ot
<Myrtti> s/discuss it/discuss theirs/
<Seeker`> I think I'm being discriminated against! I'm diabetic and o4o says no discussion of drugs
 * evilGary facepalms
<Myrtti> kkekeke
<rww> If a discussion springs up about LGBT rights in #ubuntu-offtopic, is proceeding reasonably and is family-friendly, and is then interrupted by a couple of people making anti-LGBT comments, then what? The discussion has to end because a couple of people can't act maturely?
<evilGary> depends what comments, and if I see them
 * evilGary hides
<Seeker`> rww: I think that the point is, -offtopic as a channel is so incredibly immature, it will descend ito anti-LGBT comments eventually
<Myrtti> idiots are kicked, and the discussion is directed to more suitable channels
<Myrtti> like Gaygeeks or smth
<Seeker`> rww: and then you have to clear up the mess and calm the children^Wusers down again
<Myrtti> again, case by case, tthat's what i'd do
<evilGary> /1/1
<topyli> i have a simple anti-asshat policy
<Seeker`> topyli++
<topyli> no logic behind it, just remove asshats
<Seeker`> I think a hybrid of Myrtti and topyli's methods could work
 * Myrtti chuckles
<evilGary> we should merge them
<Seeker`> what? Myrtti and topyli ?
<evilGary> yeah
<topyli> hehe
<Myrtti> oh noea
<Seeker`> topyrtti
<Myrtti> noes
<Seeker`> Myli?
<rww> hehe
<evilGary> Myrtli
<topyli> Myrtti is a great drinking buddy but i don't think we're that far yet
<Myrtti> typortti
<evilGary> rww: have we gone any way to confirm the meaning of o4o?
<Myrtti> I suspect your missus and my dsample would not agree either
<rww> evilGary: Yes, this discussion was helpful, thanks :)
 * Seeker` waves to dsample
<Myrtti> Seeker`: waves rceived, returned
<Seeker`> :)
<topyli> believe it or not, i'm watching conan the barbarian. it's on tv .)
<topyli> it's wonderful!
<topyli> his was a tale of sorrow
<Seeker`> is there some new meaning to "wonderful" I hvaen't heard of yet?
<Seeker`> or are you just missing a </sarcasm>
<rww> Anyways, I'll leave you to your TV discussion before someone throws !idle at me. Thanks for the discussion :)
<Seeker`> seeya
<Myrtti> np was fun
<topyli> Seeker`: hey no conan dissing!
<Seeker`> :P
<topyli> porn link on -fi
<topyli> ah the troll left
<guntbert> Hi, in #ubuntu
<guntbert> <millertimek1a2m3> hey if anyone needs help, message me :)) put my name in it or talk to me directly
<guntbert> I'm not sure, but in some way these lines (there are more) look fishy to me
<Seeker`> Myrtti: pm?
<Myrtti> sure
 * LjL laughs at ML posting
<topyli> thanks guntbert. is there anything else?
<guntbert> it might be he tries to lurk people into PM though
<topyli> yes it does sound like that
<guntbert> no, nothing else, just wanted to wait for any reaction, bye :-))
<ubottu> In ubottu, histo said: !ext4 is This question is coming up more often in relation to ext4 since it's now an option in Jaunty. Conventional wisdom would say it's too early yet to use it, unless you really need some of it's benefits now. Information can be found at: http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4
<LjL> !ext4 is <reply> We don't know. Maybe.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !ext4 is <reply> We don't know. Maybe.
<LjL> thought i'd make a shorter verison.
<chx> please help #kubuntu mari floods the channel
<ubottu> chx called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> Byron called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<histo> How long do suggestions to ubottu take to get added usually?  Just curious...
<jpds> LjL: You're worse than http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E51BQVOmdo :P
<jpds> </boredom>
<LjL> people this day can't convery information without using links to flash stuff that forces me to start firefox :(
<LjL> histo: sometimes forever
<histo> kk
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-25
<ubottu> In ubottu, histo said: !ext4 is To convert ext3 to ext4 in jaunty please see the instructions at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118295
<mobi-sheep> Ops -- Care to test me for port 8001? 
<tsimpson> mobi-sheep: read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic
<mobi-sheep> test me
<mobi-sheep> tsimpson: I did.  I'm using port 8001.  Yet I get #read topic message.
<tsimpson> the test is automated, read the topic for instructions
<mobi-sheep> tsimpson: Yeah.  I use the command in wrong channel. ;o
<tsimpson> there you go
<mobi-sheep> tsimpson: Got in.  Thanks. :O
<tsimpson> no problem
<tsimpson> you can part this channel and go about your business in #ubuntu now
 * genii sips
<genii> Bah. I just saw in -server someone posted a factoid about ubuntu from the #debian bot which seems somewhat derogatory of ubuntu.
<genii> Sorry, ranting
<tritium> genii: what does it say?
<genii> Hangone I'll pastebin it
<tritium> ok
<genii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/157656/
<genii> "even if the channel happens to be less helpful"   etc
<Flannel> Eh
<tritium> genii: how rude
<Flannel> Its certainly rude.  But Ubuntu is offtopic in #debian
<genii> Anyhow, it just bigged me a bit, I thought they could have been a bit more civil, etc
<genii> *bugged
<tritium> genii: indeed
<jdong> that's NOT the staement that offended me though....
<jdong> "and it is unlikely to live up to Debian's standards "
<jdong> now THAT is wtf.
<genii> Hehe
<tritium> Success breeds jealousy, which results in comments like that.
<jdong> I'm a bit disappointed Debian feels that way about Ubuntu
<jdong> A simple "We are Debian, not Ubuntu. We only support Debian" would've sufficed.
<jdong> there's no need whatsoever to diss Ubuntu in the process
<genii> jdong: That was my take on it
<genii> They make it look like Ubuntu is some bastardized offspring, etc
<jdong> yeah with the implication that it's some horrific hackjob that's defective by design
<genii> jdong: I took the "unlikely to live up to Debian's standards" part to mean maybe something like the icewasel vs firefox  issue
<genii> *iceweasel
<jdong> genii: I took it to mean packaging quality
<Flannel> DFSG
<genii> Flannel: ?
<jdong> the DFSG has little to do with support questions IMO
<Flannel> Debian Free Software Guidelines
<genii> Ah
<jdong> in the context of a support channel, saying that it doesn't live up to Debian implies that it's so broken it's unsupportable.
<Flannel> jdong: True, but those would be standards that we wouldn't do whatever with
<Flannel> jdong: They don't support code they can't see? ;)
<jdong> lol they can see it :)
<jdong> they just can't do everything they want with it
<genii> Anyhow, maybe I should have ranted in -offtopic on it, in hindsight, and not here. Apologies
<Flannel> Nah, then you'd just get people riled up about it
<Flannel> and then there'd be people trolling #debian, etc
<Flannel> not a good situation
<genii> Yeah probably. I'm just reading from http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/debian now about how some Debian bugs get fixed by Ubuntu devs and then patches sent back upstream. I wondered how many of those there are actually.
<Flannel> There's a lot of back and forth.  It's a healthy relationship, and the people who do the work try and keep it as such.  Its just the users who try and build walls, etc.
 * genii sighs and goes back to preparing more coffee
<elky> a suggestion for a revision of o4o:
<elky> Some things are inappropriate for ubottu. Some topics are controversial and usually end in flame wars. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware of this and drop the discussion if you are asked. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Microsoft software is discussed in ##windows. Apple software in ##mac. Please adhere to Freenode 
<elky> Policy for all discussions.
<elky> may need more trimming, it seems.
<bazhang> the part about please drop if asked is very welcome
<elky> Some things are inappropriate for ubottu. Some topics are controversial and often end in flame wars. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Microsoft software is discussed in ##windows. Apple software in ##mac. Please adhere to Freenode Policy.
<elky> that fits better
<bazhang> s/questionably/questionable/
<elky> Some things are inappropriate for ubottu. Some topics are controversial and often end in flame wars. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Microsoft software is discussed in ##windows. Apple software in ##mac. Please adhere to Freenode Policy.
<genii> I don't understand the ubottu specific thing. Can't o4o be called anywhere?
<elky> it can be, i just called it in PM with him
<elky> i've got no idea the syntax for $this_channel though
<genii> Ah, OK
<elky> one more revision to come...
<elky> Some things are inappropriate for ubottu. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Microsoft software is discussed in ##windows. Apple software in ##mac. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<genii> Should just replace "ubottu" with "discussion" and then you don't need any $this_channel   part..... ;)
<Flannel> HiBuddy is onjoin spam it seems
<Flannel> or, some sort of spam
<elky> genii, no, that would get a kneejerk of 'ubuntu is telling me i cant discuss $thing anywhere'
<elky> genii, even saying 'ubuntu' instead of '#ubuntu' ends badly.
<genii> elky: Hm, good point.
<elky> since it would forbid -women etc
<elky> o4o has always been an intensely delicate balancing act
<elky> tsimpson, around?
<tsimpson> yep
<elky> tsimpson, what's the syntax for $channel_name
<tsimpson> $chan
<elky> ta
<tsimpson> :)
<elky> hrm, as opposed to <reply> that really is curious
<tsimpson> huh?
 * Flannel waits for HiBuddy to ride the k-train
<elky> such a 'blah is <reply> blahdiblah blah blah
<tsimpson> the instance of $chan in the factoid will be replaced with the channel the factoid is called in, you can still use <reply>
<elky> !no, o4o is <reply> Some things are inappropriate for $chan. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Microsoft software is discussed in ##windows. Apple software in ##mac. Please always adhere
<elky>  to Freenode Policy.
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<tsimpson> that's why ubottu says " Some things are inappropriate for ubottu." in /msg, but " Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops." in here
<elky> i bet that's cut off :(
<elky> tsimpson, i know that. but <reply> is different syntax to $chan
<Flannel> elky: Your line was cut off "to freenode policy." was on its own
<elky> note the <> as opposed to $
<elky> Flannel, i know
<Flannel> elky: One is a command, the other is a variable.
<tsimpson> they are different things, plus, I didn't write it ;)
<elky> you know, i never thought of it that way.
<tsimpson> it follows the supybot syntax though
<tsimpson> like in the original Factoid plugin I think
<elky> it cuts off worse in pm... wth
<elky> can someone with irssi try it, you might have better limits
<Flannel> Superior IRC client, eh? ;)
<elky> no, differential coding
<Flannel> It's ok.  You can just admit irssi is superior
<elky> i dont consider anything i have to apologise for spamming /win4 etc into a channel as superior
<elky> now, could you try please
<elky> i'm going to be late for the release party i'm holding. faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar out
<Flannel> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Microsoft software is discussed in ##windows. Apple software in ##mac. Please always adhere to F
<Flannel> Better, but still no joy
<Flannel> !no, o4o is <reply> Some things are inappropriate for $chan. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Microsoft software is discussed in ##windows. Apple software in ##mac. Please always adhere
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Microsoft software is discussed in ##windows. Apple software in ##mac. Please always adher
<Flannel> right, queries are better for irssi.
<tsimpson> it's too long, 512bytes is the max for an IRC message, including "your@hostmask PRIVMSG #chan :msg"
<Flannel> Looks like it'll just have to be made shorter.
<elky> !no, o4o is <reply> Some things are inappropriate for $chan. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Discuss Microsoft in ##windows and Apple in ##mac. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> YAY!
<elky> now, i really gotta go
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> !freenode policy is <reply>In addition to Ubuntu IRC !guidelines, there are some policies that govern the Freenode network as a whole.  These can be found at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<SJr> The ubottu bot is out of date on the !jaunty entry.
<tonyyarusso> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<tonyyarusso> SJr: the release notes link you mean?
<SJr> Yeah
<tonyyarusso> !jaunty ~= /810/904/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<tonyyarusso> SJr: Thanks.
<SJr> wow 
<SJr> Your welcome
<SJr> talk to you later
<genii> gnite
<Myrtti> bah, rain
<topyli> jackjohnson finally speaks, albeit through lazermouse. *now* he wants me to pay attention
<Myrtti> feel free to get him here if you want
<bazhang> heh
<topyli> Myrtti: all yours, i told him
<topyli> of course, he now fell silent
<Myrtti> topyli: it's you who should do the talking to him here ;-)
<bazhang> he tried
<bazhang> *crickets*
<bazhang> jackjohnson, how may we help you
<jackjohnson> for how long will i be banned from ubuntu-offtopic? i will idle until i get an answer
<bazhang> jackjohnson, that is not the way it works
<Myrtti> bazhang++
<bazhang> jackjohnson, why were you banned there
<Myrtti> jackjohnson: channels are meant for two way conversation. This channel is no exception. if you cannot produce answers to our questions, you'll be removed from here and bans remain.
<bazhang> !idle | jackjohnson 
<ubottu> jackjohnson: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Myrtti> jackjohnson: welcome back with replies and some of that twoway conversation
<topyli> *sigh*
<Myrtti> righto, time to get dressed and head out back to London
<Flannel> ubottu, she is dead.
<Flannel> we ping jussi01, right?
<Flannel> Or... someone on council?
<Flannel> That also knows the secretive secret to reboot it.
 * Flannel stops rambling.
<BUGabundo> good morning
<jpds> Known issue.
<BUGabundo> ububot is dead?
<BUGabundo> and there goes another one
<jpds> Yeah, made some changes to scripts and did something slightly wrong, back soon.
<Flannel> jpds: You made them sentient and now they're mounting an uprising?
<BUGabundo> aha
<jpds> Flannel: No, made changes to their database backup scripts; and purged the DB.
<jackjohnson> kick me
<Seeker`> DBO elky Pricey Myrtti Mez mneptok Pricey: Anyone care to oblige? 
<Seeker`> jussi01: tonyyarusso ^
<jussi01> no, not yet.
<jussi01> jackjohnson: why would we want to do that?
<bazhang> <jackjohnson> for how long will i be banned from ubuntu-offtopic? i will idle until i get an answer
<bazhang> this is the 3rd time he has tried this.
<jussi01> jackjohnson: its simple really, Ill remove you if you dont answer, due to channel policy.
<jussi01> bazhang: I have read, got it ;)
<bazhang> jussi01, okay :)
<elky> jackjohnson, we do not bow to blackmail. trying to blackmail is an automatic extention of a ban. so the answer is, how long do you want to be banned for?
<jussi01> jackjohnson: ok, your ban will last as long as it lasts there is no set time, However if you decide to change your attitude you may come back and explain that change, and we will then consider it.
<jussi01> jackjohnson: if you do not answer, I will remove you from this channel once again.
<bazhang> w00t
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<panarchy> Greetings to all
<bazhang> Panarchy, how may we help you
<Panarchy> Requesting release of ban from the #ubuntu channel.
<jussi01> elky: you around?
<elky> jussi01, yes
<Panarchy> Thanks in advance guys!
<Panarchy> Sorry to sound impatient, but would it be at all possible for my ban on the #ubuntu channel to be relinquished? I've been banned for quite a few months now, and would really appreciate being invited back to the channel.
<elky> Panarchy, what assurance do we have you will not behave like you did before?
<Panarchy> Well I've now started work (full-time). I've done complete research into becoming an official ubuntu packager, and have been working on improving myself entirely.
<Panarchy> :B
<Panarchy> B:
<elky> so you no longer plan to make threats, spam nonsense or discuss inappropriate topics?
<Panarchy> Of course.
<elky> seems you still plan to spam nonsense.
<Panarchy> No, not at all
<elky> <Panarchy> :B
<elky> <Panarchy> B:
<elky> meaning none of that^^
<Panarchy> It's just that I sounded (after reading what I wrote) a little full of myself, so I wanted to give of a 
<Panarchy> 'friendlier' feel to my writing
<elky> i dont care why you think you need to do it.
<elky> i just want assurance you wont do it
<Panarchy> Certainly. I assure you that I won't do it again.
<Panarchy> Now, if you could be so kind, would you please liberate me of my ban?
<elky> as soon as i find it.
<elky> well. as soon as i find all of them
<elky> ban dodging makes ban removal take a long time
<Panarchy> Great, thank you.
<Panarchy> Take your time, I'll be off to bed pretty soon, so as long as you can finish the unbanning process within 5 hours, I'll be happy.
<bazhang> elky, check out #freenode
<elky> bazhang, he's not actually done anything since april 1
<tsimpson> there's a hostban in #k too
<elky> bazhang, both he and fujisan are acting completely different
<bazhang> elky, the whole 'don't know what happened to my cloak' is what I was referring to
<Panarchy> Sorry about that, pressed an incorrect keyboard shortcut.
<elky> bazhang, chances are he doesnt
<bazhang> aha
<elky> Panarchy, lifted for #ubuntu i think. we'll reevaluate the other channels based on the next few days behaviour.
<Panarchy> Great, thanks.
<Panarchy> Just testing, did you see what I've just written there?
<Panarchy> (oh, someone else did, thanks again, excellent news)
<elky> the sudden change in both he and fujisan is... intriguing.
<tsimpson> imo, fujisan was always like that
<tsimpson> seemed like they'd changed, then reverted when under some "stress"
<bazhang> no wai. first question out of the box.
<tsimpson> when fujisan lost their cloak and started being active in #k I watched for a few days. old behaviour soon returned
<elky> tsimpson, either way, it's easy enough to re-ban them
<tsimpson> and yet we don't...
<bazhang> <topsyandpip56_vi> Im running Ubuntu 4.10 right now
<bazhang> how much leeway to give Panarchy?
<Seeker`> the same you'd give anyone else
<bazhang> erm not really familiar with the whole Panarchy saga, are you Seeker` 
<Seeker`> why does it matter what history someone has?
<Seeker`> if someone is doing something "wrong", they need to be warned / kicked / banned
<bazhang> indeed. a fresh slate for all
<Seeker`> regardless of who they are
<elky> bazhang, commonsense will tell you when it's enough.
<bazhang> including asustek, groovyorange and the like
<Seeker`> bazhang: no, not a fresh slate for all, just the same rules applied to everyone
<Panarchy> hi
<elky> <Panarchy> everyone, type in: /clear
<elky> what the heck?
<Panarchy> Sorry, I'm tired and was getting dizzy with the screen
<elky> i let you back in on good faith and you pull crap like that?
<Panarchy> Thought it was a fun thing to do
<Panarchy> Sorry man, it's past midnight here, not thinking as clearly as I should be
<elky> no, it's not.
<Panarchy> Okay, won't happen again
<Panarchy> Anyways, I'm off.
<Panarchy> Thanks for all your help elky
<elky> dont let me down.
<Panarchy> (if you'd noticed, I did help a number of people with there problems)
<elky> i did notice, which is why i asked you here rather than nuking you
<Panarchy> Thanks for that
<Panarchy> It'll be a good channel to go into tomorrow, to discuss the rules file (within the debian folder).
<Panarchy> Well, see ya then.
 * Panarchy leaves ("Bye Everyone!")
<elky> is he banned from -motu?
<elky> no, he's not.
<Seeker`> doesn't look like it
<elky> i'll memoserv him
<elky> oh ugh!
<elky> <FloodBot1> radithz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elky> <FloodBot2> radithz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elky> <FloodBot3> radithz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elky> nnnnnnnnnnnot good
<LjL> rolleyes
<LjL> elky: you see that because you're opped.
<LjL> channel is +z, that's the way the floodbots work.
<elky> oh?
<elky> i'd not actually seen that before
<LjL> *everything* the bots do or say, aside from a very limited number of things, is always done by the three of them.
<LjL> only, you don't see it, because two of them are normally not opped.
<LjL> and they're muted.
<elky> aha
<LjL> err
<LjL> about the current !o4o
<LjL> what was the rationale being apple software in ##mac?
<LjL> perhaps we should add amiga software in #amiga, etc?
<LjL> also, at this pace, i'm starting to agree with people who seem to think it could simply say "please abstain from talking in this channel" for short
<LjL> anything that looks remotely like support - BAM
<LjL> anything that's related to other operating systems - BAM
<Seeker`> back later, time for shopiing
<elky> LjL, right, so we should *only* expell windows discussions?
<topyli> i would just prefer "remember that this is still an ubuntu channel. try to use a brain" :)
<ubottu> Ampelbein called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<evilGary> topyli: sounds good
<evilGary> also, I read that Seeker` is going shoplifting, I need glasses/sleep
<topyli> you see right through him!
<elky> topyli, the problem is the quality of brains being used. some of them are grossly flawed.
<topyli> elky: that's where you come in, offering friendly cluebat help :)
<elky> but how can we do that, when we havent told them they have to use a non-flawed brain.
<topyli> the current list of deadly sins is not a very effective way to educate flawed brains either. all it does is make them read the list and find stuff that's not mentioned there
<elky> topyli, 'intolerance' and 'discrimination' do not work at all. when we were so loose as that, we had arguments based on intolerant of discrimination is intolerance, discriminating against intolerance is discrimination -- and more on the 'but you didnt explicitly state we cant!
<elky> the deadly sins has worked remarkably better than the looser versions ever did.
<elky> and they were failing on less users
<topyli> perhaps
<elky> if you'd like to seriously reword the o4o in a manner that does not open either of the above loopholes, then by all means
<ubottu> MRToilet called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<NTFS> you ops cant see me
<Seeker`> NTFS: how can we help you/
<NTFS> you cant see me Seeker` 
<Seeker`> how oculd I help you if i could see you?
<NTFS> idk
<NTFS> some cena joke
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ripps said: !intel is The intel driver in Jaunty is buggy due to architectural changes related to the switch to DRI2/UXA, you can fix it by reading these links and installing either unofficial upgrades or downgrades.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ripps said: !intel is The intel driver in Jaunty is buggy due to architectural changes related to the switch to DRI2/UXA, you can fix it by reading these links and installing either unofficial upgrades or downgrades. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<elky> for crying out loud, what arcane magic is required to indent text on a new line in moin?
<ripps> Could someone please approve the !intel alias, it would make helping people with intel problems in #ubuntu much easier
<Seeker`> what does the second link have to do with it?
<elky> ripps, a list of links will only confuse people more. are any of those links already on the other pages?
<elky> and yeah, what Seeker` said
<ripps> elky: I believe the the first link, links to the third at the bottom. But I insist on the second link, it's a guide to upgrading the driver in easy to follow directions.
<elky> it's for sound. the issues are graphics
<ripps> !intel is The intel driver in Jaunty is buggy due to architectural changes related to the switch to DRI2/UXA, read here about what you do about it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html 
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ripps said: !intel is The intel driver in Jaunty is buggy due to architectural changes related to the switch to DRI2/UXA, read here about what you do about it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<ripps> seeker, elky: there, sorry I pasted the wrong link
<elky> ugh, the ads on ubuntugeek's site are... not ideal
<elky> i just opened to one offering me a new driver
<ripps> elky: Ah, it appears ubuntugeek took it from an ubuntuforums source, I substitute that instead.
<elky> ripps, sorry, but i'm not going to support advice that tells people to install stuff they download from http://ftp.us.debian.org/d
<ripps> !intel is The intel driver in Jaunty is buggy due to architectural changes related to the switch to DRI2/UXA, read here about what you do about it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ripps said: !intel is The intel driver in Jaunty is buggy due to architectural changes related to the switch to DRI2/UXA, read here about what you do about it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<ripps> elky: how about that?
<elky> no. that second link is out. it tells people to install debian packages on their ubuntu system.
<mneptok> when it comes to enabling and/or ficing hardware, i think referencing only the official Ubuntu docs and packages is the best approach
<mneptok> *fixing
<elky> !intel <reply>The intel driver in Jaunty is buggy due to architectural changes related to the switch to DRI2/UXA, read here about what you do about it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<elky> mneptok, exactly.
<ripps> elky: thanks, I can understand leaving it out.
<ripps> I'll keep the second link on hand if people want to know how use that method.
<elky> ripps, please dont suggest to our users to download debian packages. it never ends well.
<mneptok> ripps: i'd advise against that.
<mneptok> strongly
<ripps> mneptok: what if i'm able to find a PPA?
<Flannel> Why is that page on w.u.c and not h.u.c?
<elky> Flannel, because it's new, probably
<Flannel> That's not exactly how that works, but sure.
<elky> Flannel, it's only started 2009-04-15 15:41:52
<ripps> mneptok: I found an equivalent package of the intel driver in the the ubuntu-x-swat ppa
<Flannel> Right.  But that doesn't mean anything.  h.u.c/community is for all troubleshooting/etc stuff (regardless of maturity), whereas w.u.c is just for team stuff
<elky> Flannel, ask the people who manage h.u.c then
<Flannel> Er... no one manages the help wiki?  It's a wiki.
<Flannel> Whoever made that page on wiki.ubuntu.com is just horribly old fashioned
<elky> my understanding was that things sat on wiki until it was green-lighted for help
<Flannel> Nah
<elky> thats how it used to be
<Flannel> Its exactly the same as it used to be, except help stuff goes on help and team stuff goes on teams
<Flannel> We're talking about help.ubuntu.com/community not the userguide stuff
 * elky shrugs
<elky> move it across then. it's a wiki.
<Flannel> Ah.  It's because it's part of the X team
<Flannel> why is crdlb telling people to message some random bot for a factoid?
<elky> crdlb, what is fusiobot?
<crdlb> the #compiz bot
<elky> why are you asking #ubuntu people to /msg it?
<crdlb> maybe it would be easier to add a similar factoid to ubottu
<Flannel> Or just give them the information.  asking them to message it didn't turn out so well.
<crdlb> indeed :/
<mneptok> ripps: PPAs for drivers make me nervous. who is the maintainer? what is their level of expertise? why is it that they need a PPA and cannot update the official package?
<ripps> mneptok: I found a better ppa that's maintained by the "Intel graphics driver testing" team at ~intel-gfx-testing
<elky> or asking them to join the appropriate support channel
<mneptok> ripps: my point is that if a driver is seriously broken, a PPA is not the correct way to deal with the issue. a cogent, thoughtful bug report on LP leading to a new package is the correct way.
<mneptok> ripps: IOW, if you're making a PPA and not following the standard procedure, it's probably not a good idea to trust the PPA maintainer.
<ripps> mneptok: the issue isn't the driver alone, it's the kernel, people need to use the 2.6.30 kernel to fix intel graphics.
<ripps> mneptok: it's a flow in Jaunty itself
<mneptok> ripps: so then they should wait for the official packages to be updated
<mneptok> ripps: if it's a major Jaunty problem, it will be fixed quickly.
<Seeker`> ripps: suggestig people use unofficial and unsupported fixes is a bad idea
<Seeker`> ripps: becuase it may break other things (subtle things or not), which may involve other unsupported things to fix etc. etc.
<mneptok> ripps: it's like you find out your car has a recall from the manufacturer, and instead of taking it to the dealership you take it to your local tech high school's auto class.
<mneptok> Bad Idea(tm)
<jussi01> Can I just point out this mail to the ubuntu-devel list? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-April/028182.html
<ripps> I always inform people about this method that isn't supported and that they do what it says at their own risk, but really, for some people, it's the only way to restore performance.
<ripps> ubuntu-x-swap uses the same packages from intel-gfx-testing, they just carry packages for other drivers as well.
<mneptok> ripps: Compiz is not necessary to run Ubuntu
<crdlb> alright, I guess I'll rearrange the compiz wiki page on the subject eventually, and just provide a link to that in the future
<ripps> mneptok: well, when I'm helping people in #ubuntu, and they ask me if there's anyway to get compiz working, what am I suppose to say? Should I lie and tell them is no method, or should I inform them of the risky way that will probably fix it?
<mneptok> ripps: "there is a known problem, and the best thing to do is to wait for the official Ubuntu maintainers to release a fix"
<mneptok> full stop.
<elky> jussi01, that one is probably trustworthy enough
<ripps> mneptok: Okay, I understand.
<mneptok> ripps: thanks :)
<ripps> btw, is their an alias to quickly inform users that AMD no longer supports their card with closed source drivers? We get a lot of dumbfounded ati users at #ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, ripps said: !amd is AMD has recently discontinued many of its older ATI cards from it's close source Catlyst driver (fglrx), only cards with chipsets rv600 and above are able to use these drivers.
<crdlb> maybe something like !r500 would be a better name
<elky> hrm, bryce's drivers dont work for the eeepc701 :(
<elky> well they work, they just dont fix anything
<elky> maybe i need to un-break the xorg config too
<ubottu> In ubottu, ripps said: !r500 is AMD has recently discontinued many of its older ATI cards from its close source Catlyst driver (fglrx), only cards with chipsets rv600 and above are able to use these drivers.
<elky> yeah, doesnt fix 701 at all
<Flannel> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Flannel> That doesn't really help for xubuntu...
<elky> why would someone running xubuntu want 'pure gnome'?
<Flannel> because they... uh, upgraded their RAM?
<Flannel> Maybe they're tired of that mouse running all over their desktop, and want to squash it with a foot!
<elky> Flannel, ah, i get it now
<Flannel> hah
<Nafallo> FOOT \☺/
<Pricey> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Discuss Microsoft in ##windows and Apple in ##mac. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<Pricey> elky: I don't think that #ubuntu-ops should be the only place to discuss these rules.
<Pricey> elky: There is a dispute resolution process, and i think anywhere along that should be suitable
<Pricey> especially PM
<ikonia> panarchy ban dodging in #ubuntu again
<elky> ikonia, no.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> how did he get in then ?
<elky> ikonia, i let him back in. nothing done since the 1st
<jussi01> Unbanned.
<ikonia> who by ?
<ikonia> what ?
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (Blah12309)
<ikonia> well for the record the fact that panarchy has been kline/ban dodging for weeks recently, his threats to take down #ubuntu based channels and all his past behaviour I am personally not happy the ban was removed - the fact that he was in freenode asking for a cloak as he "doesn't know what happened to it" even though he was told it was removed for ban dodging in the past and other incidents confirms he is still the same guy
<elky> ikonia, he's in there to earn his new ban. he claims to be reformed, if you can prove he has not reformed this time then he has reearned it.
<elky> ikonia, cloaks usually get removed with a kline. the trolls usually dont realise that's where it went.
<ikonia> elky: I take the point - but at the same time, I'm not happy about it due to how serious his past behaviour was
<ikonia> elky: it was explained to him - I was in the channel at the time
<elky> ikonia, let him prove either way. it will be easier in the long run.
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> as he's had the rules explained to him 101 times, he knows the drill - 
<ikonia> I'm only noting this for the record 
<elky> <dmsuperman> snuxoll: The mix of trolls, intelligent people, idiots, and others make it enjoyable for the most part :P
<elky> congratulations, trolls are a *feature* of #UBUNTU-offtopic.
<ikonia> isn't that what people call a bug they don't want to acknowledge
 * jussi01 grumbles at DNA internet
<Flannel> Is that where the internet is not a series of tubes, but a double helix?
<ikonia> Flannel: what was it that USA senator said, it's like some pipes with trucks going down it ?
<Flannel> ikonia: It's not like a big truck, you can't just dump stuff on it.  It's like a series of tubes.
<Flannel> And sometimes the tubes get clogged.
<ikonia> that was it
<Flannel> Just last thursday, my staff sent me an internet, and it didn't, it didn't, arrive until Monday morning.
<ikonia> something along those lines
<ikonia> ha ha, always makes me laugh
<Myrtti> graaaaaarrrggghy
<Myrtti> pain. owwie
<ikonia> time to return to the studio...laters
<Seeker`> hi Myrtti 
<Flannel> Myrtti makes the most interesting noises.
<Flannel> I can't decide if its a Finnish thing, or if she just gets lucky pounding on the keyboard.
<jussi01> haha
<mneptok> Flannel: it's dactyl dispepsia
<Myrtti> Flannel: it's my feet. they-ache-like-hell
<mneptok> perrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkele
<elky> ugh, now -ot is about how to 'get the chicks'?
<mneptok> "Don't idle in testosterone-laden IRC channels."
<Flannel> No, one person mentioned it, theyre not discussing it.
<elky> Flannel, i clicked to the channel, saw that line, and clicked out again. it's nearly 5am.
<Flannel> Sheesh.  Ask people to be polite, and they decide to take their ball and go home.
<elky> !no o4o is <reply>Some things are inappropriate for $chan. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Discuss Microsoft in ##windows and Apple in ##mac. To discuss these rules, please see !appeals. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<Flannel> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or at irc-council@list.ubuntu.com.
<Flannel> That should also include -ops now, yes?
<Flannel> (At least, the way it sounds, you want all policy questions directed towards !appeals, and I don't imagine you want every question emailed)
<Flannel> let alone the chilling effect that'll have.
<elky> fix as needed
<elky> i just wanted something there before i hit enter on the one above
<elky> lest it be called right after
<Flannel> !-appeals
<ubottu> appeals aliases: appeal - added by elky on 2009-04-25 19:01:32
<Flannel> Ah.  Thtas a new one.
<Flannel> I was going to say... didn't know we had that.
<elky> as i said, wanted something there before it might be needed
<Flannel> Yep
<elky> oh lordy. the kookaburras are sounding. dawn is on it's way
<Flannel> Evil Yellow Day Star?
<elky> yeah
<elky> kookaburras usually sound at the first hint of dawn, which is usually as much as an hour away
<jussi01> elky: you making me homesick :/
<Pricey> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or at irc-council@list.ubuntu.com.
<elky> can someone review the guidelines page and try fix the messedupness of the paragraphing? for some reason, it refuses to paragraph for me in the indented areas
<jussi01> maybe s/IRC/in #ubuntu-ops/ ?
<Flannel> jussi01: yeah, that's what I was considering.
<elky> jussi01, pricey wants them to PM us too
<Flannel> I missed that the first time entirely.
<jussi01> elky: ahh
<jussi01> then maybe s/IRC/via PM or in #ubuntu-ops/ ?
 * jussi01 thinks many people dont know about -ops
<elky> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or at irc-council@list.ubuntu.com.
<elky> jussi01, i know. personally, i'm happier this way :P
<Flannel> I think we were referring to the latter IRC reference
<Flannel> or, I was.
<Flannel> elky: IrcGuidelines? or some other guidelines wiki page?
<jussi01> meh, whatever
<elky> Flannel, yah, that one
<Flannel> elky: Paragraphs look good to me?  Which ones are you talking about?
<Pricey> i just know that people don't like #ubuntu-ops for certain things
<elky> Flannel, you mean the ones where verything is ONE HUGE paragraph is fine?
<Pricey> and things can more easily get sorted out elsewhere... if you don't want to do that personally, that's fine
<elky> Flannel, the raw will show you where i tried to split those
<Flannel> I'll take a look
<elky> Pricey, i understand that. but, the load here is plenty already. more people knowing is more load.
<elky> !no, appeals is <reply>If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or at irc-council@list.ubuntu.com.
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<Flannel> register /?
<Flannel> hmm
<Flannel> Oh
<elky> ?
<Flannel> nothing, didn't see a factoid request, but saw ubottu
<elky> heh
<Flannel> or rather, I didn't see a mismatched factoid request
<elky> but seriously, why was moin being daft at me?
<jussi01> elky: cause it hates you
<jussi01> :P
<elky> i know that
<elky> one laaaaaaaaaast change, then bed. and yes, its because i couldnt sleep
<elky> !no o4o is <reply>Some things are inappropriate for $chan. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Support for Microsoft in ##windows and Apple in ##mac. To discuss these rules, please see !appeals. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<LjL> [16:12:30] <elky> LjL, right, so we should *only* expell windows discussions?
<LjL> bug #1 says "Microsoft has a majority market share"
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<LjL> not "Apple has a majority market share", or "Commodore has a majority market share"
<elky> LjL, you do realise we tolerate discussions where 'microsoft' and 'windows' exist, and that those clauses only exist for those seeking support in -ot because it's 'not ubuntu support', right?
<elky> there's been a spate of mac customisation questions of late, especially with a certain breed of troll
<LjL> elky: actually i really don't think that's why they exist at all. i think they exist because seveas or someone thought it was annoying to see long discussion about windows-related stuff as opposed to linux-related stuff
<elky> LjL, it's why i put it on there in the first place.
<Flannel> Yes, and treat them as trolls, not as bad discussion topics.
<LjL> Flannel++
<LjL> has any of you done any statistics on the #ubuntu-offtopic logs to see how much daily traffic there is, in the long run?
<LjL> like, how much there was in 2006, 2007, 2008?
<elky> Flannel, the trolls are held to the same rules as the regular users. that means the users have to be held to the same rules as the trolls.
<Flannel> I don't keep logs of -ot
<LjL> elky: and *that's* the sort of mindset that's ruining us.
<elky> LjL, no, it's not.
<Flannel> elky: Er... trolls are trolls.  When you're *trolling* you're trolling. Just because item X happens to be the topic of your troll, doesn't mean it has anything to do with item X.
<LjL> we close #ubuntu-ops to everyone extraneous because we cannot accept the thought that perhaps we might just boot the people who're actually bad
<LjL> we make a long list of forbidden topics in #ubuntu-offtopic, while channels like ##club-ubuntu prosper because their ops (yes, THOSE ops) can actually boot people based on their annoyingness
<elky> LjL, no, because we dont want 50 cooks for every issue.
<LjL> elky: i'm in #gentoo-ops, have been for a long time. they're open to anyone joining. i've never seen a serious argument in there.
<elky> because gentoo users dont expect the same as what ubuntu users do.
<LjL> perhaps
<LjL> in other words - perhaps ubuntu users are idiot while gentoo users are not
<LjL> but also perhaps people become idiots when they're treated as such.
<Flannel> elky: When someone is trolling, you remove them for trolling.  You don't try and outlaw the topic they were trolling with, it doesn't work that way.  Or we might as well just close the channel, since trolls will always troll about something.
<elky> gentoo users do not expect to be handheld,
<Flannel> elky: Nor do Ubuntu users.
<elky> yes, they do
<Flannel> elky: No, they don't.
<Flannel> The world is full of big boys and girls.
<Amaranth> Please let us never get Apple users :P
<Flannel> If you coddle them forever, sure, they'll never learn to think for themselves.
<Flannel> That's not what #ubuntu is about, now, or ever.
<elky> Amaranth, oh, but *clearly* we should.
<Flannel> We help them solve their current issues, and teach them how to solve future issues.
<elky> Flannel, try teach them how to google.
<elky> or would you rather google for them
<Amaranth> elky: Not if they continue to act like Apple users
<elky> since you know, lmgtfy is *rude*
<Flannel> elky: We teach them to use the wiki, how to use the forums, etc.
<Flannel> elky: I don't understand where you're going with that last comment.  Just because we won't be rude, doesn't mean we don't teach.
<elky> no, we teach them how to find forums posts that recommend installing debian packages.
 * Nafallo pokes Ursinha softly
<Amaranth> This is why I like #ubuntu+1
<Amaranth> People in there are more welcome to actually learning how to do things
<Amaranth> Well, they used to anyway
<Flannel> elky: That's not what ubuntu is about.  I'm sorry if you've been removed from it so long that you don't remember that.  But that's in no way what we do there.
<elky> Amaranth, not anymore it's not.
<Amaranth> I still treat them that way, sometimes they get upset
<Flannel> s/ubuntu/#ubuntu/
<Amaranth> Those people just don't get help
<elky> Flannel, did you see the link ripps posted earlier?
<Flannel> elky: I'm sorry, I haven't learned to control the mind of everyone connected to IRC yet.
<elky> it was telling people to install debian packages. he wanted us to recommend it to everyone with intel problems.
<Flannel> elky: Bad apples always exist.  They're generally transient though.
<elky> no, sorry, he *insisted*
<Flannel> So?
<Flannel> He's not exactly a regular.  I've never seen him before.
<elky> Flannel, he's regular enough to know to submit factoids
<Amaranth> Actually that's not a bad idea, so long as they don't enable the repo
<elky> and to know that it should be done in PM
<Flannel> elky: So, he's been around for a few days, so what?
<Flannel> Good god.  Are you always this obtuse?
<Flannel> Heaven forbid you don't take my word for it, since you know, I just started in #ubuntu yesterday.
<elky> when it's 7am and as i'm about to leave to go to sleep, sure.
<Flannel> elky: Whatever.
<LjL> if someone doesn't understand why i've given up my ops and everything - this is why.
<elky> LjL, cool, you can join them in -ot whilst snuxoll tells me i should accept being told i dont exist on the intarwebs.
<elky> and how it shoudl be funny every time
<Flannel> elky: Maybe if we kept up on -ot instead of just lamenting how bad its gotten, it wouldn't be so bad.
<LjL> ++ again
<elky> right, which is why i'm up at 7am
<elky> becuase the CC has emailed the IRCC because of -offtopic.
<Flannel> Changing a factoid isn't really going to fix much.  Especially when some of us don't agree regarding the policy and precident that factoid change sets.
<Amaranth> mneptok: btw, the official fix for the intel issues in 9.04 won't show up until karmic
<Amaranth> mneptok: we're going to have 6 months of hacks, PPAs, "backports", etc
<elky> Amaranth, going to barcelona?
<Amaranth> nope
<elky> Amaranth, darn, was going to get you to pout at bryce for me.
<Amaranth> to fix intel?
<LjL> elky: i hope the CC didn't just email due to mtecknology or someone complaining about me, because that would be really wasted time :(
<elky> for not having a way to turn compositing off in the UNR launcher
<LjL> by the way - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2007-January/000164.html
<Flannel> elky: Maybe that's because it's been allowed to fester with minimal intervention for at least a year?
<Flannel> elky: We sit and watch it, people who try as individuals to fix it get overwhelmed, and give up because there's no concerted effort to make it better.
<Amaranth> LjL: Didn't following that email end up creating ##club-ubuntu?
<elky> LjL, no, not about that. something different and slightly private.
<LjL> Amaranth: uh...  no.
<elky> LjL, but more the the point that someone wants us to take a biased stance on topics rather than a bipartisan one.
<LjL> still, pasting a link to that email doesn't mean i'm endorsing it.
<LjL> elky: not the LGBT thing?
<elky> LjL, sadly.
<LjL> elky: oh meh
<LjL> that's bollocks.
<Flannel> What's going on?
<LjL> i'm gay.
<LjL> and we aren't discriminating me.
<LjL> seriously.
<elky> LjL, i've spent most of the night re-re-rewording this bullshit
<LjL> elky: rww's reply to that email was imho pretty good.
<elky> LjL, it was, but it wasnt that email that got forwarded to us
<Amaranth> I'm lost
<elky> well, actually, no email got *forwarded*
<elky> Amaranth, stay that way.
<Amaranth> Is someone saying he only got banned because he is gay?
 * LjL really dislikes people who don't even even read a document, but are prepared to diss it
<elky> Amaranth, pretty much.
<LjL> Amaranth: nah
<LjL> well, perhaps
<elky> Amaranth, they say it's possible to be.
<elky> or they think so
<elky> or something
<Amaranth> So that'd be a problem with the CoC, if anything
<elky> LjL, i spent tonight rewording the guidelines.
<Amaranth> Why is it something you have to handle?
<elky> Amaranth, yes. which is why the CC is now concerned it might be true.
<LjL> elky: except you shouldn't have to reword anything because there's nothing discriminatory
<elky> LjL, there isnt. but now it's clearly that way.
<elky> LjL, read it and fix the godawful formating breakage if you like
<elky> and any typos i've added.
<LjL> elky: it being !guidelines?
<elky> it being the wiki page in there, yes
<Seeker`> which document caused this argument?
<elky> Seeker`, the guidelines wikipage
<mneptok> LjL: you're GAY?!
 * mneptok begins to rethink his heterosexuality
<elky> LjL, run.
<Seeker`> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Seeker`> elky: that page?
<elky> yes.
<Seeker`> meh
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHx8y1rFjdk
<mneptok> claaaaaaaaaaasic
 * elky is cautious of mneptok youtube links
 * LjL is cautious of mneptok period
 * mneptok hasn't gotten his period yet :(
<elky> mneptok, you really ought to ask woo about the birds and the bees
<elky> because whoever told you may have been affected by something at the time.
<mneptok> my radiant beauty?
<Flannel> mneptok: Perhaps, but unlikely.
<Seeker`> LjL: what do you suggest changes then?
<Seeker`> whats the solution to all this?
 * jussi01 goes to bed
<LjL> Seeker`: i don't think i know, but i sent another email once, and it was to the irc council, while i was still on it. here it is. http://paste.ubuntu.com/158144/
<Seeker`> hmm
<elky> LjL, and your suggestions at the bottom are akin to the new wording of o4o...
<LjL> elky: but if you've changed that just to make it LGBT-safe, then it has little to do with my intent
<LjL> also, i sent that email slightly more than one year ago :|
<elky> i changed it to make it less possible for misunderstanding the intentions
<elky> not to be lgbt-safe, but to reduce the risk of misinterpretation
<elky> the misinterpretation is what has led to the lgbt issue
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seeker`> i'm not entirely convinced its just a simple misunderstanding
<Seeker`> how long has o4o been worded like it was?
<elky> Seeker`, it's changed in the past 6 months afaik
<Seeker`> significantly?
<Seeker`> or could the same interpretation be applied to the old one?
<Flannel> Hmm, I wonder if my ubottu query log is frequent enough
<elky> the people i've spoken to from the lgbt list say that it is iproved
<LjL> and i say gay people i know would all believe the issue was moot to begin with
<Flannel> Nope, I guess not.
<Flannel> People who are looking for trouble will always find ways to cause trouble.
<evilGary> I think the issue was moot, as a friend of dorothy
 * Flannel wasn't trying to imply this was malice, could easily be misunderstanding.
<Seeker`> maybe we need a "Chief Gay Op"
<Flannel> Seeker`: That'll go over well.
<evilGary> Seeker`: ha
<Seeker`> if someone feels they have been banned for being gay, they can go to the "Cheif Gay Op" who can give an impartial opinion on whether they were banned for being gay or banned for being an idiot 
<Flannel> So, mneptok is our Chief Elder God op?
<evilGary> would this op need a nick Big-Gay-Al ?
<elky> oh dear...
<Flannel> "Did I get banned for eating mortals? or for being an idiot?"
<evilGary> sorry elky I'll go hide again
 * mneptok stirs in R'leyh
<elky> the problem is that while the point may have been moot to begin with, it was concern enough for the CC to not say 'no, you're reading it wrong'
<LjL> the problem as i see it is that the CC...
<elky> that may be so. feel free to take *that* issue on all by yourself
<Seeker`> brb
<Amaranth> The wording saying you can't talk about Windows or OS X at all is a bit much
<Seeker`> Amaranth: you mentioned Windows AND OS X!! OH NO!
<elky> Amaranth, it's saying support for...
<LjL> oh, gary
<Seeker`> evilGary: I think a nick like "Gazzak" would do
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-26
<bazhang> whoa jnels returned
<ikonia> night - it seems to be a stupid response to sensible question hour so I'm out
<bazhang> night
<MRToilet> you cant see me
<LjL> oh quit it, imbecile
<MRToilet> LjL, you cant see me ethier
<LjL> i wish i couldn't
<LjL> what weird sort of comcast host is that by the way
<MRToilet> what 
<MRToilet> rgibmerrial?
<MRToilet> i have no idea
<MRToilet> prob my new router
<MRToilet> my old dlink died
<MRToilet> anyways you cant see me
<Flannel> MRToilet: How can we help you today?
<MRToilet> just do you usual
<Flannel> MRToilet: And that is?
<MRToilet> what ljl does best
<LjL> play globulation?
<MRToilet>  /ban MRTOILET
<MRToilet> duh
<LjL> it's /b
<MRToilet> w/e
<LjL> or /be, depending on which part of the mask i want to ban
<Flannel> MRToilet: If there's nothing we can help you with today, please don't idle here.
<LjL> you're talkative for someone who can't be seen, by the way
<MRToilet> how the hell did my ip get rgibmerrill
<nalioth> MRToilet: is there something we can help you with?
<MRToilet> nah
<MRToilet> just kick me
<MRToilet> banning me would make my day
<nalioth> i think you know how to /part channels
<MRToilet> nah i am jus gonna idle here
<nalioth> as you wish
<MRToilet> k-lineing me would be the best
<MRToilet> only kicked lol
<MRToilet> finally
<Seeker`> hi njan 
<MRToilet> just kline me and get it done with
<LjL> how's about we debate the merits of NTFS vs FAT12 instead
<bazhang> jnels?
<MRToilet> yup thats me
<LjL> no, NTFS
<LjL> well, yes
<LjL> same difference
<MRToilet> pottytheshitter too
<bazhang> aww
<nalioth> don't you love self-enablers?
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Lenin_Cat said: !smack is <reply> OCH! that hurt!
<Seeker`> I don't understand why he was here for so long
 * jussi01 wonders what that was all about...
<Seeker`> what what was?
<jussi01> Seeker`: the aptly named MRToilet
 * jussi01 grumbles at being awake at 5am
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> I think almost 4am may be bedtime
<jussi01> incoming
<jussi01> hrm, my forward alias is borked... must fix that...
 * jussi01 is assuming no one but me is alive atm...
 * mneptok rises from the grave
<mneptok> braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaains
 * nalioth tips mneptok back in and calls in the backhoe
<Flannel> the -x team has a PPA for the intel driver issues, among others.  See jcastros planet post
<elky> Flannel, it was posted to -devel. unless there's been updates overnight, it does *nothing* for eeepc701s
 * elky checks
<elky> nope, nothing
<elky> apparently we need a .30 kernel before it'll fix or something
<elky> i also find it amusing that the proprietary wifi driver b0rks the wifi on the eeepc now. the libre one is required
<popey> 28
<popey> bah
<|_ocke> i can always chat
<|_ocke> i'm just trying to provide some relevant help on a program that i teach for a living
<elky> and we just want to make sure you're not going to relapse
<|_ocke> no, i'm not
<|_ocke> i know i've done some stupid stuff in the past
<jussi01> |_ocke: I thought we agreed last time you would stay off IRC after drinking?
<|_ocke> but
<|_ocke> i've only had about 4 beers, i'm not drunk at all tonight
<|_ocke> and i quit doing all other drugs as well
<|_ocke> if you'll give me a chance, you'll see i'm a completely different person now
<|_ocke> i have 2 entirely different personalities
<|_ocke> one when i'm sober
<|_ocke> and one when i'm gone
<|_ocke> not just on alcohol, but other things as well
<|_ocke> but i quit doing all other things except for beer
<jussi01> |_ocke: you just blamed your swearing on the alcohol..
<|_ocke> that was a slip and i apologize for that
<|_ocke> but i will not under any circumstances end up talking about the kind of stuff that i got banned for several times before because i was inebriated
<jussi01> |_ocke: I suggest for your own good you take a short break from #ubuntu-offtopic - I wont enforce it, but its a suggestion
<jussi01> also
<|_ocke> i really value being a part of this network and these channels, and i feel very rewarded when i can help somebody get something working in linux that they didnt have working before
<jussi01> !enter | |_ocke
<ubottu> |_ocke: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<|_ocke> that one is hard for me, i hit enter when i'm done with a sentence
<elky> try to not do it before 'and'
<jussi01> |_ocke: that one comes a little more naturally if you read the sentence back before sending it - which also helps with content management ;)
<|_ocke> but, i'm a teacher as my profession, and i teach computer programs, and also hardware, i teach an A+ cert class and network+ class, and security+ class (all compTIA certs) and i take great pride in teaching people something that they can actually use and that will be of value to them for the rest of their lives, or at least until the technology becomes obsolete
<|_ocke> it makes me feel good to impart useful knowledge on others, especially when it is knowledge that they are seeking
<jussi01> |_ocke: Im just trying to make sure you dont get banned again. You can discuss that stuff if you feel like.
<|_ocke> at work, the people who i teach are seeking general knowledge on the specific program they're taking a class on. but in here, people are seeking specific knowledge on the individual item or problem they're having a problem with
<|_ocke> jussi01, i hope that you will see if you keep talking to me, that I'm a different person than i was before
<jussi01> |_ocke: you are very verbal, I dont need to know all that. just try behave ok? :)
<|_ocke> i've completely sworn off of the drugs that i was on before, and now i only drink beer. not even hard alcohol
<|_ocke> jussi01, i like to explain myself
<|_ocke> once again, i'm a teacher by profession, my job is to talk for 8 hours every day
<|_ocke> so i am used to that, and i explain everything regardless of whether i'm at work or not
<|_ocke> i totally understand why you guys banned me before, what i said back then was totally inappropriate and i deserved to be banned
<|_ocke> i don't want to offend anybody, i just had bad judgement
<elky> |_ocke, did you see jussi01's last message?
<|_ocke> and while my life still happens, and i still have several things going on irl that are at least as crazy if not crazier than the things that i talked about before, i am now sober enough to know what is appropriate to talk about in these channels and what is not
<elky> clearly not.
<|_ocke> yes i did, i just feel the need to justify myself
<|_ocke> and demonstrate that i can do it without being inappropriate
<elky> |_ocke, you still need to work on respecting others. We did not want your life story, no matter how much you feel the need to justify.
<elky> when you're asked to stop, as you have been, you need to stop.
<|_ocke> ok, i'm sorry
<elky> that's the common denominator to your problems with us, the inability to stop.
<|_ocke> i didn't intend it to be like that
<|_ocke> i feel bad about the things that i've said before in these channels
<elky> now, you were only asked here to be warned, and you've been warned. you may now return to what you were doing before, and keep what was said here in mind.
<|_ocke> i felt like i needed to prove that i'm not doing what i did before.. sorry.. i'm done
<elky> |_ocke, you dont need to stay here.
<|_ocke> ok
<|_ocke> later
<bazhang> @bansearch sidewalk
<ubottu> No matches found for sidewalk!i=sidewalk@shell.glassbilen.net in any channel
<elky> floodbot, once about 10 months ago
<bazhang> yep
<elky> panarchy is back online
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> he was a jerk yesterday telling the channel to type /clear and other such issues
<ikonia> he has not changed at all
<elky> ikonia, you'll note that i brought him here to discuss it.
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> ahh he signed out
<elky> watch out for pseudo then
<ikonia> yup, he's back anywawy
<ikonia> cross posting again 
<ikonia> what a fool
<ikonia> just hit ##windows ##windows-server ##c ##c++ to ask about desktop colours ???
<elky> he didnt cross post into #u though.
<ikonia> nope
<elky> which means he didnt break our rules in our channels.
<ikonia> didn't say he did 
<ikonia> just said he was behaving like a jerk
<elky> except you banned him for it?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> I banned him for not removing the auto join "/me panarchy says hi script" 
<elky> ah
<ikonia> I asked him 3 times - kicked him as a warning and he did it 2 more times 
<Panarchy> greetings
<elky> Panarchy, how many times have you been asked to stop the "/me says hi" thing?
<Panarchy> Did I do anything wrong on the #ubuntu channel? If not, why was I banned?
<Panarchy> ah
<ikonia> Panarchy: how many times in 3 minutes did I ask you to stop
<Panarchy> sorry, started using a different client
<ikonia> Panarchy: I kicked you - you still did it
<ikonia> Panarchy: I asked you again - you did it again , and I kicked you
<ikonia> you did it again
<ikonia> 3 times !
<Panarchy> won't happen again
<ikonia> Panarchy: correct  - it wont, you are still unable to follow requests to modify you behaviour
<elky> ever.
<ikonia> the same way you have not grasped the stop cross posting behaviour
<ikonia> and the offtopic behaviour
<Panarchy> I seemed to be ontopic on the #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> yes, you where
<ikonia> no agrument 
<Panarchy> and helped out quite a few people without getting any of my problems solved
<Panarchy> last night
<ikonia> no - you where an issue last night
<ikonia> and had to be talked to 
<ikonia> and you contiued that this morning
<elky> Panarchy, we cannot commit the time you seem to require for babysitting.
<ikonia> and I'll be honest, your behaviour in other channels with this cross-posting rubbish AGAIN, makes me further think you cannot grasp the rules of ANY channels or freenode in general 
<Panarchy> ikonia: how about your behavious? Going right for me from the get-go?
<elky> Panarchy, dont even try.
<ikonia> I'm not going to cut you any slack - you know the rules
<ikonia> I'm %100 open about that
<Panarchy> <ikonia> Panarchy: you can't write in c++ as you've told us many times
<Panarchy> <ikonia> Panarchy: please stop with these lies
<ikonia> Panarchy: yes, 
<ikonia> ?
<Panarchy> <Panarchy> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m72f62add
<ikonia> so ?
<Panarchy> so, you were wrong
<ikonia> panarchy what does STARTUPINFO si = {0}; ?
<Panarchy> I'm no professional, but I did get create that
<ikonia> anyway - if you can / cannot - doesn't matter, 
<Panarchy> In fact, I'm no where near professional standard, however by reading various tutorials and getting information from various professionals I was able to create that program
<ikonia> Panarchy: I don't care if you're the best coder in the world
<Panarchy> ikonia: In that case, unban me
<Panarchy> !hello-world
<ikonia> Panarchy: your ban has nothing to do with being a good coder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello-world
<Panarchy> ikonia: Unban me
<ikonia> no, I'm sorry, you are too much effort 
<Panarchy> ikonia: Unban me, please. Thank you
<elky> Panarchy, no.
<elky> Panarchy, i gave you a chance last night, and you blew it. twice.
<ikonia> Panarchy: repeating the same thing over and over - is one of your problems
<Panarchy> elky: How about the ppl I helped out last-night?
<ikonia> so ???
<elky> Panarchy, telling #ubuntu to type /clear is not helping
<Panarchy> elky: And the people I was about to help, until I checked my tabs and saw that I was no longer connected to the #ubuntu channel.
<ikonia> Panarchy: I helped them
<Panarchy> elky: I explain that.
<ikonia> Panarchy: don't worry - I fixed the issues
<Panarchy> ikonia: good to hear
<Panarchy> ikonia: You live in a different time-zone to me, right?
<ikonia> that's not your concern
<elky> Panarchy, i know. then you repeatedly ignored ikonia asking you to stop "/me says hi" today, despite being well aware you had been asked to stop it previously.
<Panarchy> I didn't see ikonia saying that to me
<Panarchy> I had quite a few tabs open at the time, and was working out other things
<Panarchy> But now that I know, it won't happen again
<ikonia> Panarchy: it was on screen with the people you where helping
<ikonia> Panarchy: so if you saw that the people you where helping needed help - you saw one of the 3 messages
<Panarchy> Am I allowed to send non "/me" greetings to the #ubuntu channel?
<elky> you already knew it was not welcome. today is not the first day you've been asked to cease it.
<Panarchy> ikonia elky no I dind't.
<Panarchy> *didn;t
<ikonia> yes you did
<ikonia> its been said MANY times to you
<Panarchy> Nope
<Panarchy> Missed it
<Panarchy> As I told you, I'm just getting used to the tabs
<elky> Panarchy, no. 1000 people saying 'hi' is not something we want in #ubuntu
<ikonia> ok - well this dissucssion is over for me then if you don't know that - or your pretending you don't know
<Panarchy> and using Windows 7, so still a little confused
<ikonia> windows 7 has NOTHING to do with it
<Panarchy> yes
<Panarchy> Windowing system
<Panarchy> switching back and forth
<ikonia> the rules don't change due to the OS you're on 
<elky> Panarchy, you have outstayed your welcome.
<Panarchy> elky, ikonia: I didn't know that ikonia was telling me not to post with /me. ikonia & elky, please allow me one last entry to the #ubuntu channel in order to redeem myself
<elky> Panarchy, that 'one last entry' was the ban lifting i did last night. you already used that chance up.
<Panarchy> elky: The reason I'm banned from #ubuntu now is for the /me stuff.
<elky> it's for the action of insolence that the /me stuff constituted.
<Panarchy> I didn't know/had forgotten that I wasn't meant to do that. Ikonia (apparently) was telling me so, however because I was a little confused with the multitude of tabs, the different windowing system and the multiple servers I was connected to (also constantly typing in /clear) I was unable to cede from /me. Now that I know, it won't happen again
<ikonia> always an excuse
<elky> you cannot claim innocence. you have been warned dozens of times to stop.
<Panarchy> I missed it
<elky> you ruined the chance i gave you.
<Panarchy> no, please give me another
<elky> no.
<Panarchy> What'll it take?
<elky> i dont accept bribes.
<Panarchy> I wasn't speaking money terms
<Panarchy> What'll it take?
<elky> bribes are rarely financial.
<Panarchy> In order to be unbanned from #ubuntu, what would you like me to do?
<ikonia> Panarchy: nothing - you can't be trusted
<ikonia> Panarchy: you are too much of a constant disruption to every channel you are in 
<elky> Panarchy, you have to change your behaviour *everywhere* before i'll even try to put a criteria on it.
<Panarchy> starting today, 26/4/2009 at 10:42PM I will no longer be a disruption on any channel within the FreeNode network.
<ikonia> Panarchy: you've said that many times before
<ikonia> Panarchy: it carrys no weight with me at all
<Panarchy> starting today, 26/4/2009 at 10:42PM I will no longer knowingly be a disruption on any channel within the FreeNode network.
<ikonia> Panarchy: you've just said that same thing again - which is one of the things you where told to stop
<Panarchy> I can type this on a channel with a log if you liek
<Panarchy> *like
<ikonia> you can't even stop that
<ikonia> Panarchy: you really don't get it, it is pointless discussing it
<ikonia> Panarchy: do you really think every channel wants to see that ?
<Panarchy> no, it's not
<Panarchy> ikonia: No, I don't think so
<ikonia> Panarchy: do you not think that saying that in every channel is a disuption ?
<Panarchy> lol
<Panarchy> touche
<Panarchy> Is this channel logged?
<ikonia> yes
<Panarchy> (officially)
<ikonia> yes
<Panarchy> problem solved then
<ikonia> ?
<elky> Panarchy, then please leave.
<Panarchy> Thanks to the aforementioned post, you have written proof
<Panarchy> that I will no longer knowlingly be a disruption within any channel on the FreeNode network
<elky> Panarchy, no, the proof we need comes from you actually doing it.
<Panarchy> Which will come if you let me
<elky> see you in a month then,
<ikonia> is there really a point to persist with this dance 
<Panarchy> elky: Can we make it a week?
<elky> i dont want to see you, or discuss this, any time within the next MONTH.
<elky> Panarchy, no.
<ikonia> elky: how can we make this a perm ban 
<ikonia> I see no point to waste time with this on a regular basis
<elky> ikonia, he wont keep it up for a whole month.
<Panarchy> Well in that case, my previous contract is void until such a time as this meeting reconvenes.
<popey> "contract" :)
<elky> that's a threat if ever i've seen one.
<ikonia> can we please just make this a perm ban
<ikonia> it's a joke to let it continue 
<elky> ikonia, he just did.
<ikonia> ahhh
<elky> ikonia, note, *he* just did.
 * elky cuts the piece of rope and waits for the next one.
<ikonia> time for a work out 
<ikonia> laters all, 
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest28642)
<ubottu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest28642)
<Seeker`> gah, LjL just beat me
<LjL> by so little that i'm pretty sure some servers would show the opposite sequences...
<Seeker`> LjL: mine did
<LjL> Seeker`: that was probably just your client, not the server, though
<Seeker`> does the RFC say that the message you send to a channel is sent back toyou?
<Pricey> i believe no response = success
<elky> pieman35@pool-173-52-216-92.nycmny.fios.verizon.net <-- does that ident look familiar to anyone?
<LjL> Seeker`: yes, that's true, but the client (at least, all clients i've ever dealt with) ignore that, and instead just print your message as soon as you hit Enter
<LjL> Seeker`: wait, no it's not even true, it's not sent back
<Seeker`> fair enough
<LjL> elky: my logs confirm he's trolled several times using "pieman" as either nick or ident.
<elky> thought so. BT disagreed.
<LjL> has had nicks "pieman", "pieman22" and "adam"
<LjL> connected from comcast, bethere, verizon and cox
<elky> well, seems he always leaves before he gets a ban
<elky> has anyone with the nick pieman ever contributed anyhthing worthy?
<LjL> not in my logs
<elky> good enough for me
<LjL> wait, yes
<LjL> wait, no
<elky> heh
<LjL> i mean - "yes", there's something that looks like a genuine request for help
<LjL> but i can see it's still him from the host
<LjL> so he was just preparing to say nonsense
<Seeker`> elky: maybe he always leaves before he gets a ban because the ops were too slow :P
<elky> Seeker`, well it's a shame the ops need to crap occasionally.
<LjL> overshare
<LjL> anyway this is what my logs say about him http://paste.ubuntu.com/158576/
<Seeker`> pffft, the ops should have the internet wired directly into their brain! :P
<elky> consider it punishment for seeker's comment. express any discontent in his direction.
<elky> Seeker`, oh really now?
<LjL> Seeker`: that's clearly impossible.
<elky> Seeker`, mneptok is an op.
 * LjL hopes nobody gets that
<elky> some things should remain un-wired. mneptok's brain is one of them.
<Seeker`> haha
<Gary> he has a brain?
<elky> yes, it's... ok, wiring is ok, just not the data-passing type.
<Gary> the restraint type ?
<elky> the behavioural adjustment type.
<LjL> look at kronix in #ubuntu please thanks
<elky> i need to go sleep.
<Mez> Fujisan is the known troll, right, not fujitsu (that still confuses me)
<Mez> @btlogin
<LjL> popey: now how come fujisan knows about kronix?
<LjL> Mez: fujitsu is a bit of a fool too
<LjL> at least imo
<Fujisan> popey i am sorry ok
<Fujisan> can we talk about it please
<popey> you come in the channel and take the piss out of us as a group then me individually
<popey> what on earth makes you think I want you in that channel
<Fujisan> it wasnt something i said about the breakfast
<Fujisan> someone else did
<popey> but you brought it to the channel
<Fujisan> it wasnt meant for trolling though
<Fujisan> i am not a bad person
<popey> I don't actually think -ops is the right channel for this discussion, sorry other ops
<Fujisan> yes it is
<LjL> -irc would be better
<popey> indeed
<LjL> Fujisan: you decide that?
<Fujisan> it happend in a ubuntu channel and your conduct wasnt good either popey
<Fujisan> you said to me you didnt ban me in PM
<LjL> Fujisan: have you checked the /topic for this channel?
<Fujisan> and then banned me the minute after i apologized to you already in PM
<Fujisan> very mean
<Fujisan> :(
<Fujisan> LjL?
<LjL> Fujisan: this channel is not the right place to discuss something that happened in #ubuntu-uk, contrary to what you claim. and it's pretty arrogant of you to think you know better than this channel's actual users. check the /topic, it will explain things for you.
<Fujisan> English isnt my first language sorry
<Fujisan> what is this channel for then?
<LjL> what its topic says.
<LjL> like, read it.
<Fujisan> i think popey abused his ops by misleading me
<Fujisan> i saved the logs
<bazhang> Fujisan, /join #ubuntu-irc
<Fujisan> so i want it reported at least
<bazhang> Fujisan, please part this channel.
<bazhang> Piero_Scaruffi, hi how may we help you
<LjL> popey: mind, for all i was concerned the discussion could have taken place here... just his way of saying "yes this is the right channel" got me off
<Piero_Scaruffi> brb bazhang need to go to the toilet
<Piero_Scaruffi> sorry
<LjL> how come i know that nickname
<LjL> oh, that's why.
<popey> piero_scaruffi == fujisan
<ikonia> I thought Fujisan was perm banned on site anyway ?
<popey> I didt know that
<ikonia> I "thought" - that doesn't mean I'm right
<ikonia> hoping someone in the know will clarify 
<popey> :)
<popey> you are however blessed with more clue in this dept than I.
<ikonia> maybe not.....
<popey> bah, lots of new people arriving in -uk, doubtless from #defocus or wherever the oddballs hang out
<Mez> popey: I thought this WAS where the oddballs hung out?
<ikonia> popey: are you getting an influx of unusual people ?
<popey> just seeing a few new names in succession
<Seeker`> -uk is actually getting quite big now
<ikonia> prickey ???
<ikonia> Seeker`: yes, I thought that just before the release
<Seeker`> what is the biggest loco?
<ikonia> must be a usa one
<popey> define $biggest
 * popey recalls Myrtti saying -fi was busiser than -uk
<Seeker`> where biggest is largest number of people on irc
<popey> yeah, 165 in -fi, 122 in -uk
<Seeker`> hmm
<ikonia> 122 quality guys though ;)
<ikonia> well 121, I forgot popey was in there
<Nafallo> meh. -se is 118 :-P
<Nafallo> but considering London have more people than the whole of Sweden... ;-)
<Seeker`> I remember when 30 people was a busy day for -uk
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, admin_masu3701 said: ubottu: but ssh is not GUI...i want to be able to see his pc graphically
<jpds> webcam?
<ikonia> god knows
<Nafallo> 555555555555555555
<Nafallo> oops
<topyli> sigh, -fi-ot is pretty foulmouthed again
<ikonia> bang some heads
<topyli> heh, i only have whining powers there
<ikonia> prod Myrtti 
<Nafallo> they are Finnish. what did you expect? ;-)
<topyli> fist fights and stabbings, sure. but no swearing on  irc!
<ubottu> loloololol called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> Fool.
<Pici> just stopping in, I'm not really here now
<ikonia> Pici: everything cool ?
<Pici> ikonia: actually, its really hot, 91F/33C here
<ikonia> lucky
<ikonia> but thats not what I meant ;)
<Pici> nono, I'm fine.
<Pici> Stopped by the office to fix something they called me about, was checking on IRC while I waited for something to reboot.
<ikonia> ahh that old trap
<Pici> Well, I didn't remember how to fix it, so I wasn't going to randomly tell the helpdesk instructions to fix it if I didn't know if it was going to work
<nickspoon> Oh hi Pici :)
<Pici> I'm only 10 minutes away from the office anyway.
<Pici> Hi mr. sppon
<Pici> spoon rather,.
<jdong> Pici: Scranton PA?
<Pici> And now... I depart.  Be back in a bit probably.
<jdong> (kidding)
<Pici> the office, not The Office
<jdong> that's disappointing.
<Pici> The datacenter is nice and cool, quite relaxing on a day like this.
<Pici> okay, bye again.
<tritium> His ISP is doubling his packets?  I've never seen that before...
<balzac> hello
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> how can we help ?
<balzac> yeah, my colleague
<ikonia> ?
<balzac> needs an ip address unblocked
<ikonia> let him come and ask then
<balzac> he will,
<ikonia> ok
<balzac> 1 sec
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> balzac: if he's going to be a while, can you part the channel and just send him in when he's free please
<balzac> he's installing chatzilla
<ikonia> balzac: well you can leave and we'll take it up with him when he comes in 
<balzac> alright, thanks
<ikonia> thanks
<eddie__> hello
<ikonia> hi
<ikonia> eddie__: what's up ?
<eddie__> what's up ikonia?
<ikonia> eddie__: nothing, how can we help you today ?
<ikonia> I assume your balzacs friend, and you wanted help with an ip unbanning ?
<eddie__> balzac had mentioned that i be here to requested my ip address to be unblocked for #ubuntu
<ikonia> eddie__: there is no ban on your ip address
<eddie__> thank you ikonia
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> eddie__: anything else you need help with ?
<eddie__> no that's it. i appreciate your assistance.
<ikonia> no problem, 
<ikonia> eddie__: if there is nothing else could you please leave the channel, thanks and I see you are in #ubuntu now without issue
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu eddie__ associated with balzac
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> topyli: I'll add you to the access list tomorrow
<ikonia> she lives
<Seeker`> hi Myrtti 
<Myrtti> ikonia: yeah, though with my n800; gonna touch my computer tomorrow
<ikonia> nice
<topyli> Myrtti: it does sometimes seem like there's no-one around there, might be good
<nickspoon> Oh hey Myrtti :3
<Myrtti> ohai
<ikonia> christel: the answer is 43
<christel> hehe
<christel> thank you!
<ikonia> event_: whats up?
<ikonia> seele: be with you in a moment
<seele> ikonia: ok
<event_> ikonia, nothing : )
<ikonia> event_: this channel is for operator/abuse issues only, if you have no business here please leave the channel
<ikonia> seele: what's up ?
<seele> ikonia: hi, i am organizing the OpenUsability Season of Usability. Canonical is graciously a sponsor of the project and there are two accepted Ubuntu projects
<seele> however, i got a comment regarding Ubuntu's dedication to this project and SoC
<ikonia> seele: sounds promising, can I pause you for a second as I know you don't have an "issue"
<ikonia> seele: ahh, it's fine he's gone
<seele> http://weblog.obso1337.org/2009/student-applications-open-for-2009-season-of-usability/#comment-159937
<seele> i'm not sure how to respond to this comment
<seele> because i'm afraid it may make students not want to apply to the GNOME and Ubuntu projects 
<ikonia> seele: I don't think that comments anything to do with your projects, and I'd ignore it
<ikonia> seele: it's up to a company where they invest there money, so I don't see it as an issue personally
<seele> it does because two Canonical employees are mentoring the Ubuntu projects
<ikonia> seele: you may want to contact canonical or your contact who is sponsoring the project to discuss it offciailly though
<ikonia> seele: if ubuntu sponsor SOC or not has nothing to do with your projects
<seele> no, they withdrew as a mentoring organization
<seele> and they are also a mentoring organization for the Season of Usability..
<ikonia> seele: ok - so the mentoring is the issue, not SOC
<seele> nevermind, i'll just talk to rick tomorrow
<ikonia> seele: in that case contact canonical to get the official line
<ikonia> seele: I'm sure you've got direct contact there
<seele> yes
<seele> thanks
<ikonia> seele: your usability page looks very interesting though, I've book marked it
<elky> we're so unapproachable that we are the counselling service?
<ikonia> elky: who said we are unapproachable ?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-26
<robertzaccour> I was banned for something my dad did. since then I've changed my login settings to password required at startup so he shouldn't be a problem now
<jrib> @btlogin
<robertzaccour> he did this paste of a bunch of characters outlining middle fingers
<jrib> h00k: are you around?
 * h00k reattaches
<jrib> robertzaccour: doesn't really matter who did what, you're responsible for that ip
<h00k> jrib: yes, I am
<jrib> h00k: robertzaccour was your ban I believe if you want to take a look
<h00k> jrib: yes, give me one second, here
<robertzaccour> the ban was for a bunch of characters posted outlining the 2 middle fingers sticking up.
<robertzaccour> and i apologize for leaving my i.p. at home open for others to use because of what happened
<h00k> robertzaccour: remember, you are responsible for that IP address, as jrib said.
<robertzaccour> h00k, ok
<h00k> robertzaccour: there were two incidents of you being removed that day for flooding, one was by myself
<h00k> shortly thereafter was myself.
<h00k> robertzaccour: I'll remove your ban, just make sure you know what is being said to channels from your username/ip address. I won't hesitate to do it again if necessary
<jrib> !guidelines > robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour, please see my private message
<robertzaccour> ok thanks
<jrib> robertzaccour: make sure you take over the guidelines so you are aware of what's expected in #ubuntu
<jrib> s/take/look
<h00k> robertzaccour: please review the guidelines, also the code of conduct before I remove it
<h00k> !coc > robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour, please see my private message
<robertzaccour> ok
<h00k> robertzaccour: you are set.
<funkyHat> I have not kicked anyone for being naughty yet ⢁)
<h00k> robertzaccour: If you could please /part this channel as it's not for idling. I see you are in the channel successfully.
<funkyHat> Well, except tonyyarusso
<funkyHat> Oop, didn't think anyone was talking. Silly scrollback
<h00k> funkyHat: you are silly.
<funkyHat> h00k: ORLY
<tonyyarusso> what'd I do now?
<tonyyarusso> oh, right
<h00k> I don't know, but I just had my first unban.
<jrib> people usually use a cousin or sibling, father is new, maybe it was the truth
<h00k> I'm doubting it
<h00k> but it's always possible!
<jrib> time will tell
<persia> I tend to assume it's always true when there is a claim "someone else did it": it gives a nice opportunity to lecture about responsibly protecting one's authentication credentials, which is something I think isn't pushed enough.
<persia> The point being that it doesn't even matter if it was someone else, the mistake is their fault.
<h00k> I concur
<nhandler> Just a reminder while I'm thinking about it, we will need to do a search/update of factoids that mention karmic to make sure they are still correct once lucid is released
<IdleOne> nhandler: should we offer edits to ubottu or send them to someone specific to review and approve?
<nhandler> IdleOne: Just send them to ubottu. Someone will see them here
<nhandler> But most of those factoids should probably wait to be changed until thursday when lucid is released
<IdleOne> nhandler: yeah probably
<IdleOne> does a edit need to be sent for each trigger?
<IdleOne> nhandler: ^^
<Flannel> IdleOne: you mean for aliases? no, just the main one
<IdleOne> Flannel: ok
<IdleOne> Flannel: yes I meant aliases:)
<Flannel> IdleOne: You can find out which one is the main one by checking out the factoid info
<Flannel> !-hello
<ubottu> hello is <alias> hi - added by Pici on 2007-10-10 20:34:45
<Flannel> !-hi
<ubottu> hi aliases: howdy, hello, hey, welcome - added by Seveas on 2006-07-11 17:20:25 - last edited by tsimpson on 2010-01-17 10:53:50
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: party is Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to the Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<Flannel> So, hi is the main one, and those five alias to it.
<nhandler> ubottu: !party =! s/Karmic/Lucid/g
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nhandler> ubottu: !party =! s/Karmic/Lucid/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nhandler> ubottu: !party is <sed> /Karmic/Lucid/
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
 * nhandler curses the unintelligent regex support
<IdleOne> oh I think that is my first approved edit :P
 * IdleOne takes note of time and date
<nhandler> :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: links is  DON'T POST LINKS! Lucid isn't out until it's announced, and indicating anything otherwise causes the servers to get more load, thus making the release LATER. Is that what you want?
<IdleOne> will we make it 2 for 2 ? :) remains to see
<nhandler> IdleOne: That a new factoid you are proposing?
<IdleOne> nhandler: it is a new/old was deleted factoid
<IdleOne> think it is only used on release day
<nhandler> I guess we can add it back in for now.
<nhandler> ubottu: !links is <reply> DON'T POST LINKS! Lucid isn't out until it's announced, and indicating anything otherwise causes the servers to get more load, thus making the release LATER. Is that what you want?
<ubottu> links has been forgotten, use '!unforget links' to edit it again
<nhandler> ubottu: !unforget links
<ubottu> I suddenly remember links again, nhandler
<nhandler> ubottu: !no links is <reply> DON'T POST LINKS! Lucid isn't out until it's announced, and indicating anything otherwise causes the servers to get more load, thus making the release LATER. Is that what you want?
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
<IdleOne> this is the only one I see that needs to be edited <reply> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubun….com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.co…enotes/910
<IdleOne> yeah the links are broke in my paste
<IdleOne> the rest should be good
<nhandler> Hmm...I would be very surprised if that was the case.
<IdleOne> well I searched the factoids with karmic
<IdleOne> oh and !torrents
<IdleOne> and !releasenotes
<IdleOne> ok so i was wrong
<nhandler> :)
<IdleOne> but without links it's hard to edit
<IdleOne> I guess I could make an educated guess
<nhandler> Hmm...Why does !torrents link to the mirrors?
<Flannel> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Flannel> No idea
<IdleOne> blame apokryphos
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> oh no
<IdleOne> tsimpson :/ bad bad!
<IdleOne> errr hell nm
<IdleOne> I'm to tired
<nhandler> And we should probably alias torrents to something else until they are actually available.
<IdleOne> to !!nottorrents
<IdleOne> hey is shipit open ?
<IdleOne> nope not yet
<bastid_raZor> hi, i just had a guy send me a dcc chat. what does that mean and is it dangerous?
<IdleOne> bastid_raZor: dcc chat is not dangerous but most people don't use it any more. make sure to set your client to not auto accept dcc
<IdleOne> err
<jussi> IdleOne: thats not necessarily true...
<jussi> !dccexploit
<jussi> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<IdleOne> jussi: yes, sorry
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> In ubottu, Sh[a]dowwolf said: Sh[a]dowwolf is currently away, try again later
<ubottu> calebgamb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> hmm, someone get attacked?
<Flannel> I guess that'd be more like a netsplit
<tsimpson> when you want to reference the current devel/release/lts in factoids, you can use place-holders: $curDevel, $curDevelLong, $curDevelNum, $curLTS, $curLTSLong, $curLTSNum, $curStable, $curStableLong, $curStableNum
<tsimpson> those get replaced with config values
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevel
<ubottu> Lucid
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevelLong
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevelNum
<ubottu> 10.04
<tsimpson> so when a release happens we can just change the config
<tsimpson> !no party is <reply> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to $curDevel release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/$curDevelReleaseParties
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<nhandler> tsimpson: Thanks. I forgot we added those
<nhandler> tsimpson: We should probably add those variables to the ubottu.com wiki
<tsimpson> well they _were_ on the bot info page ;)
<tsimpson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots?action=recall&rev=1#Variables
<tsimpson> I'll copy it over
<nhandler> Thanks tsimpson. We probably missed it when we redid the Bots page
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: unr is Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - support in #ubuntu
<erUSUL> can someone fix pastebinit factoid ?
<erUSUL> Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> the main/default site fails currently
<nhandler> IdleOne: Isn't it UNE now?
<nhandler> erUSUL: Can you propose a change?
<erUSUL> i just did
<erUSUL> instead of "Simple usage: command | pastebinit" change to Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> nhandler: you just have to add -b
<erUSUL>                 http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nhandler> Ah, I missed that
<erUSUL> -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
 * erUSUL sorry for the paste brainfart above
<nhandler> ubottu: !no pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
<erUSUL> nhandler: tyvm
 * erUSUL waves
<Pici> yeesh
<h00k> and Ubuntu Netbook Remix is no longer Netbook Remix in 10.04, it is officially Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<bazhang> !une
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<h00k> bazhang: that works
<bazhang> h00k, he has a history of it
<h00k> ah. noted.
<Pici> AUGH
<bazhang> darksider seems to have been infected though
<elky> aetr again?
<h00k> yes
<tsimpson> nhandler: you can't paste to paste.ubuntu.com without using OpenID
<tsimpson> so it'll probably need to be some other site
<Pici> tsimpson: Yes you can.
<tsimpson> Pici: I thought it was disabled?
<Pici> tsimpson: I believe that you only need an openid if you want to get the rawtext.
<tsimpson> hmm, ok
<tsimpson> Pici: yeah, you're right
 * tsimpson still doesn't get why though
 * Pici gives bazhang an opsnack
<bazhang> got darksider in PM, and he wondered why he was removed after *a single line* then quit. though with more colourful language naturally
<h00k> ikonia: what was he doing, I missed it
<ikonia> h00k: he persistantly cross-posts his issues across multiple ubuntu channels, despite being told not to on many occasions
<h00k> ikonia: oh, he was doing that. gotcha.
<ikonia> it's not the first time, I've given him multiple chats about it and I know two others have too
<Pici> 10:46:00 <llutz> alabd: man find (ctime/mtime)
<Pici> 10:46:15 <alabd> llutz,  you man it first
<Pici> Thats not good either ^
<alabd> ikonia,  :)
<ikonia> I'm not laughing about it
<h00k> oh, that's not a laugh.
<ikonia> alabd: how many times have you been told about cross-posting your issues ?
<alabd> ikonia, it is not bad when we need more answers
<ikonia> alabd: how many times have you been told about cross-posting your issues ?
<alabd> ikonia, it is not bad when we need more answers
<h00k> I totally didn't think ikonia was talking to alabd, please note that for the log.
<ikonia> ok - if you want to play silly games I'm not progressing this
<ikonia> alabd: I'll ask you one more time, do you agree you have been told multiple times to not cross-post questions ?
<alabd> ikonia,  you have power here and you can do kick/bann but brain says it is not bad idea to cross post when we can not get proper answer
<ikonia> alabd: it is not acceptable to cross-post your questions across multiuple channels, more so when they are not support channels like #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> alabd: you have been told this multiple times and refuse to stop.
<ikonia> alabd: you are now banned from those channels
<alabd>  you have power here and you can do kick/bann but brain says it is not bad idea to cross post when we can not get proper answer
<alabd> logic says it is not bad idea to cross post when we can not get proper answer
<ikonia> alabd: this is not up for discussion. Those are the rules of the channels
<ikonia> alabd: you have continued to break these rules, you are now banned.
<alabd> ok where is rules ?
<ikonia> !guidelines > alabd
<ubottu> alabd, please see my private message
<ikonia> !coc > alabd
<ikonia> alabd: I have also spoken to you about this cross-posting in #ubuntu-offtopic, and I know at least one other operator has also
<ikonia> alabd: so you have been told multiple times by individuals also to stop
<ikonia> alabd: also your attitude towards people in the channels is not acceptable, more so when these people are trying to help
<ikonia> with that said, I think it appropriate for you to take some time out of these channels to think about how you participate in the channles in future
<alabd> yes you can do anything
<ikonia> ok, well in that case, have a think about your particpation in the #ubuntu channels, and come back in a week and we can discuss removing your ban then
<alabd> where is cross post mentioned ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines can not see
<ikonia> I can update that, but as I've said said multiple people have asked and then told you to stop
<alabd> no you should write it there then tell others
<ikonia> I'll update it now, but it is applied in the behaviour
<charlie-tca> I think it is covered by - "Recommendations from channel operators, including those stored in the channel bots, should be followed. "
<alabd> should humble listen to any person in channel
<ikonia> however as I said, multiple people have asked you and then told you to stop
<alabd>  should humble listen to any person in channel maybe he is not logic only rule that is written somewhere can be impotant not users speech also you should say why cross post is bad is it bad always ? we can have exceptions but maybe for you is easier to ban
<ikonia> alabd: I and others as operators of the channel (known to you) asked you and then told you to stop
<ikonia> you have not done so, you are now banned
<alabd> you should say why cross post is bad is it bad always ? we can have exceptions but maybe for you is easier to ban
<ikonia> I suggest you take a week out of the channel and think about how and if you want to participate and come back to this channel in a week and we'll look at removing the ban. Do you understand
<h00k> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<alabd> h00k, yes thanks
<h00k> charlie-tca: yes, it is indeed covered in that clause
<alabd> but we should see when a question is not answer first it a channel it can be asked in another ,
<alabd> and didn't ask question exactly in the same ikonia
<ikonia> alabd: no it can't be asked in other offtopic channels
<ikonia> alabd: as I've told you before
<alabd> also humble told you you have power and can do what you want
<alabd> bye
<ikonia> Hmmm for some reason I can't end the new line I've put in irc/guidlines
<ikonia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines#preview
<ikonia> some one take a look and see if they can fix the formatting mistake I've made ?
<Pici> we can't see your previews.
<ikonia> ahh you'll see it anyway as the changes have been submitted to you
<knome> i'll take care of that
<Pici> Plus I don't really think that this edit should go through w/o the ircc's consultation.
<ikonia> it's been discussed many times before and never actually implimented.
<h00k> Please watch out for poutine, was trolling in -offtopic about disabled people, he was banned and removed
<ikonia> I can remove it
<knome> i fixed it
<knome> now feel free to remove it
<ikonia> knome: oh, well done, what was the issue ?
<knome> ikonia, you needed a space in the beginning of the row to indent
<ikonia> ahh, thank you
<h00k> Pici: :o
<Pici> !staff | Please see #ubuntu-unregged
<ikonia> big catch
<h00k> wow.
<Pici> marienz: I see you're on stats p, could you please take a look at this attack here?
<marienz> on it
<ikonia> nice one Pici
<ikonia> they are just saying kernel panic - odd
<Pici> They're getting thrown in #ubuntu-ungregged now, making a mess.
<tsimpson> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Pici> tsimpson: /me shrugs
<tsimpson> oddness
<h00k> that is new to me
<marienz> sorry for the delay
<Pici> marienz: how do things look?
<marienz> quieting down
 * marienz knocks on wood
<Pici> marienz: Do you think its okay to remove +r?
<marienz> Pici: I think it's worth a shot, but you should probably keep an eye on the channel for a few minutes afterwards in case they have an angel in there and he's impatient
<marienz> then again :(
<Pici> yeah ;(
<marienz> (I'm klining these, but I can't do it before they join)
<Pici> (okay)
<h00k> !ping |
<ubottu> : pong
<h00k> heh
<h00k> I was testing something.
<Pici> marienz, thanks for the help.
<marienz> they aren't quite all gone yet :(
<Pici> It feels quieter though :)
<h00k> I set mode +r again, we're having some people come in
<h00k> I guess I didn't notice if it was unset, but we had a few come in
<h00k> so I +r'd again
<tsimpson> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<marienz> I see them
<tsimpson> thank you :)
<marienz> I want to avoid adding an instant autokline on "kernel panic" though
<h00k> tsimpson: where are you seeing them?
<tsimpson> h00k: #ubuntu-unregged
<marienz> h00k: there were at least two on #ubuntu that I saw (from right before the +r was reset)
<h00k> tsimpson: yeah, I threw them in there from #ubuntu
<marienz> one on #-unregged after that
<tsimpson> h00k: I was going to set +r, but you beat me to it
<h00k> tsimpson: :)
<h00k> blame the coffee
<tsimpson> by the way, you #ubuntu ops should really join #ubuntu-ops-monitor
 * h00k joins
<h00k> d'ya think it'd be safe to -r?
<marienz> I'd appreciate trying
<marienz> they're easier for me to spot if they actually get one "kernel panic" out
<h00k> and done
<Pici> h00k: you may want to remove your hat as well ;)
<h00k> Pici: you're right.
<h00k> Pici: I missed you taking your hat off
<Pici> h00k: I issued -rqo $~a Pici
<h00k> what is $~a?
<Pici> Its the extended banmask for 'not identified'
<h00k> Ooooh, okay
<Pici> That line would be no different than doing: /mode -r    /mode -q $~a    /mode -o Pici
<Pici> But its faster and causes less spam in the channel, especially because mode changes often cause people to as 'what was that?'
<Pici> s/as/ask/
<h00k> right
<h00k> oop, there was another one
<h00k> okay, I'm out for a bit.
<marienz> already klined (and I almost klined that hkblah guy too, I'm a little twitchy)
<marienz> khghgkhgkhkj that is
<Pici> I did a double-take too when I saw that nick...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !no kirby is <reply><( ^.^ <)   <( ^.^ )>   (> ^.^ )>   |   I think it makes it easier to see that he's dancing - and he looks bigger. :)
<h00k> there is still the occasional joiner, but it's a lot better
<h00k> thanks marienz
<tsimpson> sooo, who wants to clear out -unregged?
<ikonia> tsimpson: what do you need
<tsimpson> I just want to know who wants to do it :)
<tsimpson> it's rather fun to see the bots kick ~60 nicks out of there
<ikonia> I can help out
<tsimpson> ikonia: you can join #ubuntu-unregged and type "/mode +i"
<ikonia> ahhh change it to invite only so it bounces them
<ikonia> clever
<marienz> ah, and you leave ops alone, yay
<marienz> I'm hilighting on "kernel panic", I think it only caught one of them in the last hour or so
<h00k> there was another one, I didn't get my banhammer out quick enough
<Pici> h00k: idoru took care of it
<marienz> bah, I look away for a few minutes...
<h00k> Pici: Yeah, I saw that
<h00k> I was really trying to be patient and not throw out !lucid factoids in #ubuntu, but it just saves so much time
<h00k> because I have a feeling it will become quite common until Thursday
<niko> in #ubuntu-fr the bot send a private message for /(10.04|lucid)/i and the next time an invite to the channel
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-27
<h00k> anony is trolling about a release party including sex/drugs/violence
 * persia suspects that's likely getting well offtopic
<h00k> We just had another kernel panic'er in #ubuntu
<marienz> klined (I'm still hilighting, but if I have more than one hilight simultaneously I can be a little slow)
<Jordan_U> anony has now moved his trolling to #ubuntu+1
<h00k> marienz: Yeah, they flooded off.  I was worried about being hilighted on that one ;)
<h00k> Jordan_U: I'll try to watch
<h00k> Jordan_U: Thanks for letting us know.
<h00k> Jordan_U: and I'll ask you to please /part as this channel is not for idling
<nhandler> As a heads up, #ubuntu-release-party is now open. Everyone with voice in here has OP access in that channel.
<ubottu> In ubottu, FiReSTaRT said: !no outyet is <reply> A baby-kitten gets thrown into a cauldron of boiling oil every time you ask if it's out. Keep an eye on the website http://www.ubuntu.com and you'll know as soon as the rest of us do.
<tsimpson> and it begins
 * h00k grabs more coffee
 * persia kinda wishes all the u-r-p folk would just test the prerelease ISOs rather than fussing
<h00k> I concur!
<IdleOne> nhandler: not sure if it is UNE or UNR I saw there was a factoid named UNR so I went with it.
<nhandler> IdleOne: IIRC, UNR became UNE and KNE became KNR
<IdleOne> lol nothing like mixing things up
<tsimpson> !nbr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> !unr
<IdleOne> !une
<tsimpson> it's the only one I found
<tsimpson> !search netbook
<ubottu> Found: nbr
<IdleOne> ok but maybe add those two as aliases as people still use them
<nhandler> tsimpson: The change was this cycle
<nhandler> (or last)
<tsimpson> nhandler: I didn't make the factoid, I just found it in the depths of the database :)
<tsimpson> it's "Ubuntu Netbook Remix" on ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> so UNR
<nhandler> tsimpson: Where?
<nhandler> I'm pretty sure it is now UNE and KNR. The 10.04 RC release notes also support that
<tsimpson> nhandler: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR https://launchpad.net/netbook-remix
<tsimpson> everywhere ;)
<nhandler> tsimpson: Most of those look like they haven't been updated for lucid
<nhandler> It used to be UNR, but changed to UNE
<nhandler> See https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-une
<nhandler> And check out the first item on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo#Netbook%20Packaging
<tsimpson> I just looked on http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/ and it says "Kubuntu Netbook Edition"
<tsimpson> it's "Edition" now
 * persia has mostly seen "Kubuntu Netbook" as opposed to "Kubuntu Desktop" without any other words
<tsimpson> same with http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ s/Ku/U/
<h00k> It's true, it is Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<persia> "Edition" matches the typical semantic use.  "Remix" was there for some time because it was originally an out-of-archive add-on Remix, and there was some confusion when it was adopted as a flavour.
 * persia should probably go document that somewhere less epheremal
 * persia should probably also learn to spell ephemeral
<nhandler> persia: Take a look at the links I posted. UNR definitely became UNE. As for the Kubuntu netbook version, the todo item says it became KNR. The confusion comes from the fact that we have a lot of remnents on the web that use the old names
<nhandler> Actually, let me just get a quick and easy answer to put this issue to rest
<persia> Don't bother.
<persia> I've been involved in "this issue" since intrepid.
<persia> It probably won't go away for several more years, unfortunately.
<nhandler> persia: Probably not. But we might as well have the factoids match up with the terms that are currently being used to describe the two editions.
<persia> I generally see folks call them "Ubuntu Netbook Edition" and "Kubuntu Netbook" currently.
<persia> But the correct answer is what ends up on releases.ubuntu.com on release day.
<persia> (and I've seen that change *hours* prior to release before)
<persia> I think we ought actively deprecate three letter acronyms.  We never used "UDE" or "USE" similar.
<tsimpson> !-nbr
<ubottu> nbr aliases: unbr, une - added by Mez on 2009-08-25 22:19:54 - last edited by jussi01 on 2009-09-15 17:55:03
<tsimpson> blame them lot ;)
<persia> Oh, it's probably worth noting that Canonical has a (separate) UNR that they provide to OEMs/ODMs.
<persia> (see netbook-remix.archive.canonical.com, etc.)
<persia> Well, not necessarily worth noting in the factoid, but worth noting for those trying to understand the nomenclature to write good factoids.
<Pici> (added #u-r-p info to the end of !lucid)
 * Pici sighs
<IdleOne> I assume the !guidelines and !coc apply in #u-r-p?
<Pici> The rules of #ubuntu-offtopic apply there
<IdleOne> So anything goes within reason
<Pici> Well, !coc and !guidelines apply
<IdleOne> :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, java is <sed> s/$/ (!partner repository in Lucid)/
 * persia idly notes that the recommendation is to use openjdk-6-jre for which bugs can actually be fixed
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: with the added thing to note that we do not allow claiming it's released, linking to .pool directories, etc. that will cause undue hype and load on release servers before it actually is.  But otherwise yeah, basically an extension of offtopic.
<h00k> Ah, I remember this, now.
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: thanks
<h00k> IdleOne: Do you want to finish the conversation with hiexpo?
<IdleOne> I want to try to show him the path to enlightenment.
<IdleOne> but if he pushes to far...
<IdleOne> he is a good helper but loses his patience sometimes and the old rtfm attitude in him comes out sometimes
<h00k> That attitude does is not conducive to a positive environment :(
<IdleOne> I know but I really do feel he can change. I did :)
<IdleOne> We just need to keep an eye out, if he gets out of line I'll be the first to ban him again.
<h00k> Well, I suppose I won't hesitate if that happens again
<IdleOne> h00k: :)
<IdleOne> I wasn't trying to imply nobody can touch him. Just think he needs that positive reinforcement.
<h00k> Nah, I understand
<h00k> IdleOne: goodcall on the pm
<IdleOne> ok I think I put it into clear terms what is expected from him.
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mr_diggles said: ubottu: gah! that is what was suspecting..
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<gnomefreak> any chance of getting ubottu or other bots to add meeting info to topic like it used to be set up?
<gnomefreak> info == what meeting and agenda link
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: webcal is broken with google calendars, it's being rewritten
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: ah thanks
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bnrubin/+junk/GoogleCal in case anyone wants to help :)
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: thanks
 * Pici reminds folks that after may 6th, I'll have more time to devote to coding all the projects that I haven't finished
<gord> Pici, not going to UDS then?
<Pici> gord: Unfortunately.  I was supposed to have an exam that week.
<gord> oh, shame
<topyli> Pici, and now, no exam and no uds? :(
<Pici> topyli: yeah :(
<topyli> boo
<gord> will the mighty topyli be making an appearance?
<topyli> gord, no. i'm busy even if i had he money :(
<gord> your supposed to apply for sponsorship!
<gord> and take a week off! its like a holiday but you do lots and lots of work
<Daviey> without being paid \o/
<gord> pfft speak for yourself
<topyli> i can't easily move conferences yet. one day i might be important enough, but not quite yet :)
<topyli> rhm. s/move/reschedule
<Pici> I'll be busy on the 29th, can whomever changes the topic in #ubuntu also add a note about 8.10's EOL on the 30th?
<Pici> Or... maybe we can drop some stuff from the topic now so theres room for that.
<tonyyarusso> Pici: the mention of #ubuntu+1 can be dropped when Lucid is final, so that will free up some.
<Myrtti> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due on 29th April. More info closer to the date.
<Myrtti> should the factoid be pointing at -r-p?
<Pici> sure!
<Myrtti> crikey
<jpds>                   _         _
<jpds>  _ __   __ _ _ __| |_ _   _| |
<jpds> | '_ \ / _` | '__| __| | | | |
<jpds> | |_) | (_| | |  | |_| |_| |_|
<jpds> | .__/ \__,_|_|   \__|\__, (_)
<jpds> |_|                   |___/
<Myrtti> I feel old.
 * gnomefreak been using ubuntu since day 120ish so i feel old too :)
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: That's because you are.  Stop pretending you can use teh Internetz ya old hag!
<Pici> :O
<funkyHat> I met Myrtti she is not old
<tonyyarusso> No, she's only a teensy bit older than me I'm pretty sure :P
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-28
<nhandler> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> ConcreteRose seems to make very little sense
<IdleOne> trolls continuously, been a week now
<IdleOne> in and out of the channel. nothing vulgar but mostly non-sensical
<Pici> Has he been removed yet?
<IdleOne> few times
<IdleOne> and been told about !ot
<Myrtti> judging from my last log he/she is communicating a bit through an online translator or such
<IdleOne> Myrtti: might be but in that case he has had the chance to translate !ot many times
<Myrtti> not denying that
<Pici> IdleOne: If it seems like hes not doing it on-purpose, then it might be wise to forward to here.  Otherwise, a straight ot ban next time, plus a pm to explain.
<IdleOne> iirc he was also in -offtopic and was showed the way out
<IdleOne> don't remember exactly
<IdleOne> speaks English just fine
<Myrtti> so it seems
<Pici> toodles
<IdleOne> later Pici
<Pici> IdleOne: oh, I was waving to concreteguy
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> Myrtti: got in one second before I did
<bazhang> may want to check eremite in +1
<bazhang> eremite@bas1-london47-1279598173.dsl.bell.ca very nasty part message after several warnings
<bazhang> was friendforall just asking for payment?
<Flannel> It's certainly an odd conversation.  Sounds like a 419 scam almost
<Flannel> But, no, I think he was offering to pay for the guy to send him a CD
<ubottu> In ubottu, friendforall said: but it is not ubuntu
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (BVHJWE)
<richthegeek> wait,  I'm still banned?
<elky> Are you? Where did you try to join?
<elky> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> @btlogin
<elky> tsimpson, the bot still ignores my @command PMs :(
<gord> tsimpson, ^^^ same for me :(
<elky> If it doesn't change, i'm going to start referring to it as poopybot.
<knome> lol
<elky> richthegeek, do you understand why you were banned?
<richthegeek> elky: I know the circumstances leading to it, the reason is still unclear
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<elky> are you familiar with the abovementioned guidelines?
<richthegeek> elky: yes, one moment - i have the log saved
<richthegeek> http://richthegeek.dyndns.info:62/log.txt
<elky> richthegeek, you were advocating for people to harass the apple store, correct?
<richthegeek> elky: no, I was asking if anyone had interesting ways of temporarily breaking a Mac (Unix) system, for me to use to harrass my friends who happen to work in an apple store
<richthegeek> elky: there a few caveats in that situation that change the tone somewhat
<elky> richthegeek, discussion of breaking/hacking/cracking stuff is not something we permit in any of our channels.
<richthegeek> elky: breaking implies permanence, hacking implies security
<richthegeek> elky: and this was not pointed out to me by anyone leading up to the ban, or in the ops talk
<richthegeek> elky: at any rate, if that is where the line is in these channels, I'll make sure to stay on the correct side of it
<elky> richthegeek, the ops were trying to explain this to you. You were refusing to heed their halt or indeed even listen to them.
<richthegeek> elky: I'm not where you are getting that from - in the #ubuntu-offtopic it was just "shut up" "no" /banned
<richthegeek> elky: in the -ops it was trying to find out where this is written down, and why I was kicked without any proper warning, temporary kicks, etc
<elky> richthegeek, you were directed to the guidelines, and you persisted after being told to stop. The guidelines say to stop when told to stop. I'm not sure why semantics of whether or not you wanted permanent "breaking" is even relevant.
<richthegeek> elky: I have no issue with the line being where it is - the issue is that it's not written as that, that the actions were so drastic and sudden, that there was no warning, that attempts for clarification where met with "read the FAQ" despite me having referenced it several times prior to this
<richthegeek> elky: yes and I read the guidelines and found nowhere mentioning a rule that I was breaking
<richthegeek> elky: please show me where it says "stop when told to stop"
<elky> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<elky> That is mentioned in the guidelines.
<elky>  If you are asked to stop, do so politely.
<richthegeek> elky: is that online anywhere?
<elky> The guidelines you just allegedly read.
<richthegeek> elky: the guidelines I did read where online, the ones I was pointed at least
<topyli> hi richthegeek. i was the one that originally banned you and failed to make you understand why
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<topyli> looks like elky is unable help you understand either. this is very frustrating and makes me sad since i would certainly like to get you back to the channel
<richthegeek> fair enough - this is the first time someone's actually pointed to the relevant point rather than just linking... mea culpa for not reading a sentence halfway into a paragraph... dia culpa for not pointing this out before banning.
<topyli> elky, if you like to try some more, please do :)
<richthegeek> topyli: read last sentence, google "mea culpa" if required
<elky> richthegeek, to be honest, the logs I have indicate you weren't even listening, just trying to validate why you wanted to vandalize/sabotage an apple store.
<richthegeek> right, so you believe how you reacted to my initial action was entirely in proportion and context? and that the -ops talk clarified any of the issues I bought up?
<elky> richthegeek, you were asked to stop and refused. People not stopping when told "stop" and "no" is one of my pet hates.
<richthegeek> pet hates aren't valid rules. Ops need to be objective.
<elky> richthegeek, except stopping when told to stop /is/ a valid rule.
<elky> Written in two places.
<richthegeek> yes, and rules oughta be pointed out before banning someone violating them
<richthegeek> look, I understand now (and tbh back then) that the topic was a little close to the edge. The issue is that a perma-ban for not shutting just because it's an op asking is way OTT. Most of my time in the #ubuntu IRC is helping people out, so I'm hardly a leach or negative influence on it apart from this time.
<elky> richthegeek, that's not how it works. ignorance is not an excuse in life either.
<elky> You can't go vandalising and sabotaging and then say "oh, i didn't have someone read me the legislation for that, hence you can't punish me"
<elky> Life Doesn't Work That Way
<richthegeek> IRC != life
<richthegeek> regardless of your argument, it still doesn't explain why the op didn't warn at all
<elky> Yes, it's not. That's why you're not in jail for conspiring to sabotage/vandalise.
<richthegeek> it's pretty standard procedure: warn, kick, ban
<richthegeek> in that order
<richthegeek> elky: sabotage/vandalise imply permanence
<elky> richthegeek, no they don't.
<richthegeek> yes they do
<richthegeek> as laid down by law
<elky> richthegeek, you don't get to redefine words to suit your purpose.
<richthegeek> I'm not
<richthegeek> it's how they are defined in the laws relating to them
<elky> sabotage can be letting air out of a tire. air can be replaced. It's still sabotage.
<richthegeek> if it's not permanent (ie undone by a reboot, or washed off by the rain) it's not vandalism
<richthegeek> that wouldn't be a sabotage - it'd be attempted murder...
<elky> making someone late is attempted murder?
<Mamarok> *sigh* at pointless arguing...
<richthegeek> depends on intent and result
<richthegeek> yes, it is pointless...
<richthegeek> and not answering the original issues of why it was a ban as first response
<elky> Mamarok, I agree. He's refusing to listen. I don't see any point in continuing this discussion or letting him in to a place he refuses to heed the rules for.
<Mamarok> agreed
<richthegeek> elky: I'm not refusing to listen - I understand where the rules are and won't discuss anything like that on OT or main again
<elky> richthegeek, it wasn't the first response. You don't get to tell us what your punishment is.
<richthegeek> elky: that's an entirely different thing as to the OP being a james blunt
<richthegeek> elky: yes it was
<Mamarok> riight, calling ops names now?
<elky> richthegeek, first responses were the several warnings you tried to worm around.
<richthegeek> mamarok: -_- want me to change it to "acting out of proportion"?
<richthegeek> elky: one request to stop without reason, request for reason, ban in response to request
<richthegeek> elky: without the existing of the rule being pointed out, it's not a warning.
<gord> richthegeek, right now you are heading down the wrong road if you want to become unbanned, arguing with the op's really won't work
<richthegeek> gord: so the general method is saying "We don't care. We are infallible. Grovel or suffer"?
<elky> richthegeek, You don't get to decide this. I'm not continuing this discussion with you as you clearly are not going to heed the rules.
<richthegeek> elky: I am going to heed the rules
<richthegeek> elky: that isn't what the discussion is about
<richthegeek> elky: the discussion is about how it was handled as a process
<knome> richthegeek, we've heard your point of view now. no need to repeat.
<richthegeek> well then either unban me or present a point to contend
<topyli> richthegeek, this channel is a good place to discuss your plan. when you want to do so again, please return
<elky> 2010-04-04T16:42:47 <topyli> richthegeek, wut? leave them alone <-- this is where you're told to stop ... 2010-04-04T16:48:59 <topyli> richthegeek, none of that is welcome on ubuntu channels. so stop it <-- this is where you're told why to stop.
<topyli> richthegeek, if you want to discuss operator conduct, we have an appeals process and an email list
<elky> 8 minutes later, you got banned.
<richthegeek> elky:, first one is a up for interpretation, it wasn't a request to stop talking about it but a request not to do it
<elky> richthegeek, no, it's not up for interpretation.
<richthegeek> it is, it's not saying "stop talking about it" in any way at all
<elky> 2010-04-04T16:54:14 <topyli> richthegeek, no. you're going to harass an apple store <-- where you're told a second or third time
<elky> 2010-04-04T16:52:23 <topyli> richthegeek, i'm mentioning it now, and i'll remove you if you continue <-- where you're warned of the consequence pending
<richthegeek> this is all pointless without topyli pointing out the rules when requested
<elky> 2010-04-04T16:51:32 <richthegeek> I'm reading the guidelines already topyli, and I will bet they don't mention this
<elky> which comes after 2010-04-04T16:51:11 <topyli> !guidelines > richthegeek
<elky> No, you're not winning that argument because it's false.
<richthegeek> that's like me saying "don't murder people because : http://www.britishlaw.org.uk/"
<elky> richthegeek, come back when you're not going to contradict yourself. Bye.
<topyli> thanks for the summary elky. richthegeek, i'm not going to propose to the irc council that we edit the guidelines to include "planning to sabotage an apple store." we alredy require application of common sense in the channel topic
<elky> We're being nice and not enforcing it by EMP as the topic suggests.
<topyli> heh
<richthegeek> elky: I'm not contradicting myself. Furthermore I'm not saying I'm not going to follow the rules in future. I've said that I understand where in the rules the reason for my ban is. That discussion is as good as over. My point is that topyli didn't give a fair warning (no direct link, quoting, anything like that...) and I am just asking why he didn't follow a standard (as in standard by IRC precedence) procedure
<richthegeek> elky: I'm not arguing that my ban wasn't valid as it clearly was... my issue is that the method it was handled was really shockingly poor
<elky> richthegeek, topyli's actions were well above board. If you can't cope with that kind of standard, then I suggest you chat elsewhere.
<topyli> richthegeek, oh so you do understand why you were banned? and you even say you will follow the guidelines?
<topyli> that's all you had to say in the first place in order to start discussing removal of the ban
<richthegeek> one mo
<richthegeek> sorry, talking to housemate
<richthegeek> topyli: yes I understand, yes I will the guidelines.. I said that a few times throughout the course of this convo once (finally) the relevant section was pointed out.
<topyli> my competence as an operator is a completely different subject that can be discussed elsewhere. this channel is for resolving bans and such problems :)
<richthegeek> topyli: sure, but the discussion about your competence (which my opinion of is getting better throughout) was never seen as seperate by anyone involved, it seems
<richthegeek> topyli: and so my questions about your competence were for some reason seen as me arguing with my ban
<topyli> um, no. you were saying you did nothing wrong according to the guidelines
<richthegeek> topyli: I was asking where in the guidelines I had apparently done something in violation of. Not the same thing.
<topyli> we still haven't been able to point out where the guidelines specifically forbid you from discussing apple store sabotage
<richthegeek> topyli: as it has now been pointed out perfectly by elky, that is no longer an issue, discussion, argument, or any other superlative.
<elky> You were told *4* times to stop it. The first time you were told such discussion was not welcome, the second repeated the firm words "stop it". You then tried to validate upon the word "offtopic" at which point you were PMd the guidelines which you admitted in channel to reading. You were then told that we didn't permit people to harm systems, property or business, a third stop it. Then a further fourth time that discussion on
<elky> how to "harass and apple store" was not welcome. You then dismissed all these 4 warnings and tried to claim them invalid as a "personal opinion" and were removed as you clearly were not going to behave.
<elky> four warnings is miles above board.
<richthegeek> topyli: no, but the section about "stopping when asked" was finally pointed out rather than obliquely referred to
<topyli> i don't think we can be more clear than we were. i certainly can't
<richthegeek> elky: a kick would have been enough, and would have swerved this series of discussions... I still believe procedure wasn't followed
<elky> richthegeek, if a ban has you still unwilling to admit fault, I'm not convinced a kick would have rendered any better result.
<richthegeek> elky: my response has been to ask for clarification with regards to the rules and question how they were enforced
<elky> No. You're faulting topyli. This isn't a court of law, and you can be grateful for that. It also means that you don't get to match legislative semantics to get out of a punishment.
<richthegeek> elky: or at least, that was my intent.
<richthegeek> elky: contradicting yourself there, but we'll ignore it.
<elky> richthegeek, I'm not contradicting myself at all.
<richthegeek> "Thats Not How Life Works"
<elky> That was to a different angle you were trying.
<richthegeek> sorry, "Life Doesn't Work That Way"
<elky> that was "I hadn't been read the rules hence they don't apply to me"
<richthegeek> if you are trying to link IRC to life then I can follow the same angle - if you ignore my response you invalidate yours.
<richthegeek> anyway
<richthegeek> I accept that the reason for punishment was valid - I accept what the rules are - I will restrict my #ubuntu conversations to purely technical questions and helping others in the future - I will never again visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<topyli> speaking of life, if you walk into my favorite pub and start a discussion we the regulars don't approve, we will ask you to stop. if you don't stop, we'll throw you out
<richthegeek> topyli: in real life that'd be against the law
<elky> richthegeek, not here it's not.
<richthegeek> topyli: at least in Britain...
<topyli> it's our pub. #ubuntu-offtopic is our channel. law has nothing to do with it
<elky> richthegeek, any proprietor has the right to refuse on any grounds.
<richthegeek> regulars, not proprietor... and that is a legal grey area if we persist with the real life metaphor
<elky> richthegeek,  if you think a proprietor is going to ignore hir regulars, lol
<topyli> richthegeek, i my pub, the proprietor is trying to stay friendly with the regulars. it's in her interest
<richthegeek> elky: I'm used to city pubs where the regulars are three drunk old goats in the darkest corner...
<topyli> somehow i can believe that
<richthegeek> all city pubs are like that
<richthegeek> before you imply anything seedy
<elky> I've just lost my past hour to this discussion. 8pm is too late to be at work. I'm going.
<topyli> #ubuntu-offtopic is not. i suggest you come back later when you want to talk about the ban
<richthegeek> topyli: jeez... "I accept that the reason for punishment was valid - I accept what the rules are - I will restrict my #ubuntu conversations to purely technical questions and helping others in the future - I will never again visit #ubuntu-offtopic"
<richthegeek> topyli: again, the discussion is not about the ban!
<topyli> then the discussion is off topic for this channel
<richthegeek> topyli: then accept my acceptance, remove the ban, we can all go back to our lives and I can finally ask how to stop some XSession errors
<topyli> that's offtopic for #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<topyli> oh you're banned on #ubuntu as well?
<richthegeek> topyli: in #ubuntu
<topyli> i'm not an operator on #ubuntu
<richthegeek> muted for asking an offtopic question
<ikonia> I'll have a look
<richthegeek> I asked the same question in #ubuntu, they said "ask in #ubuntu-offtopic"
<ikonia> richthegeek: when was this ?
<richthegeek> about 10 minutes before I got banned from OT
<elky> ikonia, the 4th of april.
<ikonia> ahhh ok, the same apple incidnet
<ikonia> incident
<ikonia> two seconds, I can remove that
<topyli> oh i think the offtopic on #ubuntu thing is probaby simple
<richthegeek> I cant find my log for that..
<ikonia> richthegeek: try to talk now
<richthegeek> "cannot send to channel"
<ikonia> I have the lgos for it, - you where asking about how to break apples to mess people up ikn the apple store
<ikonia> there you go
<richthegeek> still getting a "cannot send to channel" error
<jussi> ikonia: no %
<ikonia> it's showing as removed in BT
<jussi> ;)
<richthegeek> no error that time
<ikonia> thank you jussi
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> that should do it
<jussi> ikonia: the new ircd doesnt use the % anymore
<richthegeek> are you seeing my message?
<ikonia> ahhh
<richthegeek> in #ubuntu I mean
<ikonia> yes
<richthegeek> sweet
<richthegeek> thankyou for that.
<richthegeek> now to fix all the issues I've had since Apr 04
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<gord> i always forget that the ubuntu channels attract a little more ... "attention" around release. gonna have to buy more headache away
<elky> you forget this? some of us spend 6mths a year nightmaring of it
<Tm_T> elky: shock big enough can erase memories
<Tm_T> shock like, err, #ubuntu around the release
<elky> <ubottu> I know nothing about pony yet, elky
<elky> um.
<elky> !no pony is <reply>PONY! Ponyponyponyponypony! http://windowseat.ca/images/monster_pony.jpg - NO PONIES FOR YOU!
<ubottu> I know nothing about pony yet, elky
<elky> !pony
<persia> That's a bug.  "pony" is useful
<elky> oh, someone /deleted/ it...
<elky> ubottu, unforget pony
<ubottu> I knew nothing about pony at all, elky
<elky> !!!!!!!
<persia> Likely "cleanup: not obviously relevant to Ubuntu"
<elky> oooh, i know what it is...
<elky> !no pony-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply>PONY! Ponyponyponyponypony! http://windowseat.ca/images/monster_pony.jpg - NO PONIES FOR YOU!
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> :D
<gord> does that mean i get a pony now?
<IdleOne> no
<elky> !pony-#ubuntu-offtopic | gord
<ubottu> gord: PONY! Ponyponyponyponypony! http://windowseat.ca/images/monster_pony.jpg - NO PONIES FOR YOU!
 * persia always liked http://sc.tri-bit.com/images/2/23/pony.jpg
<elky> gord, no, but now you can deny others
<elky> persia, that's what it used to be. someone made it new and improved
<gord> oooh now i don't get mysterious midnight hilights that i can't find in my scrollback anymore, wootles
<Tm_T> gord: shame, isn't it
<jussi> !unforget pony
<ubottu> I knew nothing about pony at all, jussi
<jussi> oh, it was -ot and got change
<jussi> meh
<jussi> just always remember that gord doesnt get ponies.
<IdleOne> if I was a pony I would have a serious self esteem issue right about now. forget, unforget, forget, unforget :/
 * IdleOne gives the pony a carrot
<jussi> lol
<jussi> just to give it to gord
<jussi> oh cripes cant write today...
<jussi> just dont give it to gord...
<persia> The carrot or the pony?
<IdleOne> So official policy is NO pony or carrots for gord!
<IdleOne> noted
<gord> its not official, its just jussi being mean :(
<jussi> the pony. gord can have carrots.
<IdleOne> [TASK] jussi to email ML about pony/carrot policy
<IdleOne> So we all know :)
<Pici> Would anyone mind if I updated the !ppa factoid to be more unser centric?
<jussi> !ppa
<Pici> er, *user*
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Tm_T> Pici: please do
<jussi> Pici: please do.
 * Pici does
<jussi> lol
<jussi> Pici: see its Tm_T's turn today...
<jussi> ^^
<persia> I kinda like it *not* being user-centric, as users who install PPA stuff tend to end up with odd bugs.
<Pici> jussi: I was just thinking that.
<Pici> persia: I'll be sure to add something about them being not-supported
<persia> OK.
<jussi> persia: then we should warn about that. the reality is that users use PPA's all the time
<Pici> jussi: Right, and the factoid right now doesn't tell them anything they need/want to know
<persia> jussi: Just like they used the various pre-PPA 3rd party repos all the time.  Doesn't mean we like it, because it tends to break their systems, and we can't fix it.
<jussi> Yes, exactly. so we need to carry apropriate warnings.
<IdleOne> Even with a warning that a PPA is not supported by Ubuntu the fact that it is on Launchpad makes it more "legitimate" and people will tend to not heed the warning
<nhandler> Yep. Pretty much one of the only real reasons to use such a PPA is if you are helping to find/fix bugs.
<jussi> *cough*  no.
 * jussi points to what Kubuntu does with PPA's
<ikonia> and that's wrong
<ikonia> they should lead by example and get that stuff into main
<IdleOne> what does Kubuntu do with PPA's?
<ikonia> if the developers don't push updates into main, because it's "too hard" then the process is not working
<jussi> IdleOne: Provide later versions of KDE prior to release.
<jussi> ikonia: its not like that.
<ikonia> what's it like then ?
<Pici> ikonia: I don't think that the software being pushed into the PPAs is stable enough for a MIR (if thats the right term in this situation)
<persia> ikonia: KDE is special, because upstream is all sorts of oddly packaged.
<ikonia> then the process doesn't work
<ikonia> we should not be pushing out large user base software in a PPA
<persia> Mind you, I think users should *never* use those PPAs, but they actually help get the stuff into the primary repos.
<h00k> can I complain that when I used Kubuntu last it was all "hey, you should install these commonly installed restricted things like flash and mp3 support, just click here!" and I wasn't even doing anything that required any of those to be installed :(
<persia> Pici: MIR is entirely not the right term.
<nhandler> Yeah, Kubuntu is a bit different. But if you look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs most of the PPAs are for people to test things prior to the changes going to the official repos
<jussi> h00k: not here...
<h00k> jussi: :D
<Pici> persia: I had a feeling I was mincing acronyms
<h00k> jussi: (I know)
<IdleOne> Well have a nice day folks
<ikonia> Pici: I knew what you where saying though
<IdleOne> Oh, everybody make sure to get a good nights sleep and eat your wheaties in the morning. Release Day!!!
<jussi> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<jussi> something along those lines might be useful^^
<persia> PPAs aren't even always latest.  Sometimes they're horridly outdated.
<jussi> true
<persia> Or misguided attempts to repackage obsolete software when upstream changed the name.
<ikonia> I have zero issues with PPA as a concept, but we tend to see them getting pushed as fixes and updates as the perception is that fix/updates don't get filtered into main
<jussi> oh, like those old beryl ppa's? :P
<Pici> how about: no ppa is <reply> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide updated/new software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are concidered third-party packages and are not supported.
<persia> I don't like "Updated/New".  How about "Alternative" or similar.
<ikonia> Pici: nothing wrong with that, however I don't think people fully understand the risks of PPA's, eg: the package maybe sane, but they pull updated deps to meet the package needs from unstable areas
<Pici> persia: thats fine.
<Pici> ikonia: I'm all-ears on how you'd like to say that in 10 words or less.
<persia> ikonia: The other risk is that anyone enabling a PPA is granting root on their system to the PPA owner.
<gord> I don't think the risks of ppa's are communicational in a factoid
<ikonia> Pici: no no, I agree it's tough
<gord> i would remove concidered from that Pici, there is no middle ground they just are third party
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<jussi> even if you dont, then please spell "considered" correctly :D
<Pici> yeah yeah
<persia> !easybuntu
<persia> Oh well.  I hoped that was still around, which would be an example.
<Pici> !easyubuntu
<ubottu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<persia> That's not what I remember anyway.
<jussi> isnt that one that was similar to automatix?
<jussi> !automatix
<persia> I remember it talking about adding additional software not provided by the Ubuntu team, and being entirely unsupported.
<Tm_T> !ultimatix
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Pici> !automatix
<jussi> she is sad atm
<Pici> shes responding in pm to me.
<tsimpson> one sec
<Pici> 08:15:23 <ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<Pici> well, not anymore.
<Tm_T> there's plenty of others that are based on automatix though
<Pici> maybe: "WARNING: PPAs are third-party packages; they are unsupported and something about having risks"
 * Pici needs more caffeine and a thesaurus
<Tm_T> Thesaurus, a dinosaur that is it
<Tm_T> ...that didn't come out nicely
<Pici> It made sense when I read it the first time.
<Pici> I put the current text in !newppa for those wanting to create ppas.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, rww said: !no, already is <alias> final
<tsimpson> !no already is <alias> final
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<ikonia> Pici: and are used at your own risk
<tsimpson> !isitoutyet is <alias> isitout
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<tsimpson> bazhang: nubotu uses the ubottu database directly, so any changes to the ubottu DB are reflected in nubotu
<bazhang> tsimpson, thanks :)
<Pici> !no ppa is <reply> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are third-party packages; and should be used at your own risk.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<tsimpson> or *should* be, assuming no IO lag
<Pici> !ppa s/;/,/
<Pici> !ppa =~ s/;/,/
<persia> What about the "entirely unsupported" bit?
<Pici> its with those brain cells that haven't woken up yet.
<persia> heh
<Pici> !ppa =~ s/third/unsupported third/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ikonia> I like how this is coming together
<ikonia> what the heck is nubotu ?
<tsimpson> did you see it's cloak?
<jussi> lol
<tsimpson> -'
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> but what is it ? an rp only ubottu ?
<Pici> Who is this stdin fellow?
<bazhang> haha
<jussi> ban him I say!
<jussi> :P
<Tm_T> we need stdout to compensate it
<tsimpson> he was redirected to stdout a while ago, haven't seen him since
<ikonia> so is nubotu just an rp only ubottu clone ?
<jussi> no
<jussi> nubotu is tsimpson's clone.
<jussi> often used for testing
<Pici> we're okay with ljl's bot, right?
<Pici> Lots of people like/expect it
<tsimpson> Pici: I've asked ljl to bring it in
<jussi> Pici: Im not, I hate it. but it is expected.
<Tm_T> haha
<Pici> jussi: okay then
<tsimpson> nubotu is not for your eyes ;)
<Tm_T> nu as "not useful" then?
<tsimpson> n(ot you)ubotu
<tsimpson> *your
<Tm_T> tsimpson: that explanation contains no humour aspect, I refuse to accept it
<jussi> Tm_T: how about n(obodies)ubotu :D?
<Tm_T> bot has no bodies, that is correct
<jussi> oh lol
<h00k> it appears I was disconnected
<h00k> bazhang: you were slightly quicker
<bazhang> thinking about removing jotall as well
<h00k> I am, also.
<h00k> I asked him to take it to a pm if there are further issues.
<Pici> Thank you :)
<bazhang> he has asked zero support questions as far as I can tell. Just wanting to challenge the language policy
<h00k> no PM yet. a good sign.
 * mneptok waves from the hotel terrace
<funkyHat> Would be fancy if ubottu remembered the last comment it asked you to make and went with that if you just put @comment
<funkyHat> Or maybe it does that and I just don't know about it ⢁)
<funkyHat> Did I overreact just now in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bazhang> no
<funkyHat> Good ⡈)
<gord> although its traditional to /remove not /kick. just to avoid any auto-rejoin on kick sillyness
 * funkyHat remembers, /ar not /ak
<funkyHat> It's short for /argh
<h00k> I just banned a GodricBrutus in #ubuntu, watchout for him in #ubuntu+1 potentially with inappropriate screenshots
 * Tm_T huggles h00k
<h00k> Tm_T: :3
<ubottu> AcePreshaw called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<jpds> Pici: Known troll / he's been doing that in some channels now.
<Pici> jpds: I know
<Pici> I still ... over it
<tsimpson> Pici: maybe not, he's in -meta now
<tsimpson> I mean, "maybe not stopped"
<jpds> tsimpson: /KILL him.
<Pici> tsimpson: I'm not over it, I'm elipsising.
<tsimpson> jpds: I can't
<h00k> more spam in #freenode, yay!
<ubottu> AcEPreSaw called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<nhandler> ikonia: You might want to update whatever script you are using to ban people to handle web gateways better
<ubottu> AcEPreSaw called the ops in #ubuntu-proxy-users ()
<ikonia> nhandler: ?
 * h00k sigh
<ikonia> the freenode gateway address was unique (I thought)
<ikonia> I got him on a nick ban in #ubuntu, I'll change that in -ot too
<tsimpson> ikonia: the IP is hex-encoded in the ident
<ubottu> In ubottu, vamadir said: but now is 29
<ikonia> what's going with the ban mask in #ubuntu-ot
<ikonia> can I not do $nick!*@* anymore ?
<ikonia> worked that time
<ikonia> how odd
<tsimpson> you can, but they can just change nicks
<ikonia> he won't
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: no point in joining here to discuss anything any more as you've just told me to shut up and called me a fucker in private
<AcePreshaw> im sroy to all the ips
<AcePreshaw> ops
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: if you want your ban lifted please come back when you can be calmer and not use insults
<AcePreshaw> im now
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: this is not the first time you've done this behaviour
<AcePreshaw> i now
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: you where told last time not to do it, now you've come back doing it again
<ikonia> why ?
<AcePreshaw> im a noob at irc bots
<ikonia> you're not a bot
<ikonia> and being new does not excuse being told not to do something, then doing it again
<AcePreshaw> all the bots in here
<ikonia> there are no bots, these are pretty much all people
<AcePreshaw> ~ubntu
<ubot3> Factoid ubntu not found
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: anyway, as I've said, I suggest you go away for a few days and think about your behaviour in the ubuntu channels and decide if you can and will follow the fules
<ikonia> come back here and we'll talk about removing the ban
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: do you understand ?
<AcePreshaw> Yes I do
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: ok, great. If you can leave the channel, think about your behaviour and come back in a few days, we'll talk about removing the ban
<AcePreshaw> sory
<ikonia> ok, we'll speak to you in a few days
<AcePreshaw> for calling u a F**er
<ikonia> ok
<AcePreshaw> ok
<AcePreshaw> Fanx :)
<Tm_T> it's very clear that he knows what he is doing
<h00k> yes
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> yes
<jrib> I agree
<gord> so we are in agreement then
<jrib> I really like seeing a string of names with different colors in my irc client, Tm_T green, h00k pink, ikonia red, Pici cyan, me white, and now gord brown
<jrib> argh, now I broke it
<gord> rainbow op's activate!
<Tm_T> jrib: why I'm green? Could I be black, bloody red or orange?
<nhandler> Tm_T: The script has chosen. You shall be green
<jrib> Tm_T: you are yellow with pink background when you highlight me if it's any consolation
<Tm_T> pink <3
<Tm_T> bjf[afk]: hi
<Tm_T> apw: pgraner: hi, is there something we can help you with?
<mneptok> Gordon Brown?
<Tm_T> mneptok: that's out of my powers, sorry
<funkyHat> Are we alright to take +r off of -offtopic now?
<LjL> hey, is ot supposed to be +r?
<funkyHat> teehee
<LjL> that makes me suppose it's already been asked, uh.
<tsimpson> it shouldn't be +r, looks like it was a mistake
<tsimpson> please remove it :)
<LjL> someone from #ubuntu earlier was claiming the channel did not exist, now i guess i know why ;)
<funkyHat> Done
<switchgirl> i need to complain
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/424246/
<switchgirl> in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bjf[afk]> Tm_T, hi :-)
<jrib> bjf: can we help you with anything?
<bjf> nope, i'm helpless, I was made op on #ubuntu-kerne and told I needed to hang out here :-)
<bjf> #ubuntu-kernel
<jrib> bjf: oh, okay.  someone needs to give you +v then
<bjf> jrib, what's that do for me?
<jrib> bjf: well basically just lets everyone else know that you are an op and not a user looking for help
<bjf> ah! :-)
<h00k> only cool people are pink
<bjf> jrib, just so you know, I'm guessing that apw and pgraner were also anointed ops of #ubuntu-kernel today
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-29
<m4lt> hi, I went to join #ubuntu and still showed banned and that was from 2007 and It got unbanned long ago by Hobbse in 2007 and now it shows it banned again?
<m4lt> I have used ubuntu for a long time, just trying to access channel and get little help and try and help others, if I can.
<m4lt> is there anyway anyone could check and see if this ban can be done with?
<jrib> m4lt: one second
<m4lt> thanks
<jrib> m4lt: I don't even see a matching ban
<m4lt> IP
<m4lt> look for 66.207.234.30
<m4lt> that's my static IP had it for years
<jrib> oh I see realname ban on malt
<jrib> m4lt: why were you banned?
<m4lt> in 2007
<m4lt> I got logs
<m4lt> sec
<jrib> m4lt: /why/?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<m4lt> over cody
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<m4lt> cody summerville
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<jrib> !guidelines > m4lt
<ubottu> m4lt, please see my private message
<jrib> m4lt: just read over those.  Let me know when you are done and if you agree to them
<m4lt> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2007-January/000175.html
<m4lt> there I told you it was old
<m4lt> ban since 2007 then it got removed, cause I got DDoSed by cody
<m4lt> then something with proxy back then
<m4lt> 12:04:51] <+mneptok> well, if we know the ISP we can fake a DMCA claim and get him
<m4lt> that was what they were up to
<jrib> mneptok: comment on m4lt's ban?
<m4lt> I will show respect, ubuntu is all I use, I am just trying to be in the community to help and get help now and days.
<jrib> m4lt: did you see my comment about reading the guidelines?
<m4lt> reading now
<jrib> the ban is so old and half the people involved are no longer active on irc that I don't personally have a problem lifting it, but since mneptok was involved, I'll wait for his comments
<m4lt> do I need to stay and idle, or will he just let you know?
<jrib> m4lt: you can idle if you wish to wait for mneptok, he's usually around during this time
<m4lt> ok thanks
<nhandler> bjf: Techni/51
<nhandler> err, ignore that
<h00k> nhandler: consider it ignored
<mneptok> jrib: i'm currently on vacation out of the country and not very reliably connected.
<funkyHat> What's the difference between /ar and /arn?
<h00k> one letter!
 * funkyHat prods h00k 
<mneptok> m4lt: IIRC, you were abusive, chose to ignore requests to stop behavior, and ban evaded.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<m4lt> No, I was attacked had to come here
<nhandler> funkyHat: The n causes it to notify the user
<m4lt> and even the ubuntu admin was banned cody
<nhandler> 18:36:39 -!- Irssi: /arn, /remove_notice: Remove a user and /NOTICE them the reason
<m4lt> I did use a proxy to be able to talk to in this channel
<m4lt> it has been years to, didn't know
<mneptok> that's ban evading
<m4lt> I ban evaded to get someone to stop them
<m4lt> + they did fake ISP claim
<mneptok> not only is it against Ubuntu IRC policy, but also Freenode policy
<m4lt> Can I get 2nd chance since it has been so long, please?
<m4lt> I am different now
<m4lt> school and all
<m4lt> community college
<mneptok> do you understand that sexist, racist, or other such "jokes" are not acceptable?
<m4lt> that wasn't even me, they used proxy and my name
<m4lt> to get me banned
<mneptok> who did?
<m4lt> cody
<mneptok> what makes you think this?
<m4lt> it's all here
<m4lt> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2007-January/000175.html
<mneptok> i think you need to read that more carefully.
<m4lt> look how old that is
<m4lt> even your admin banned your channel admin
<m4lt> admins*
<m4lt> for DDoSing and faking DH claim
<m4lt> I had to come here to speak my side
<m4lt> even if it was evading
<m4lt> they called my ISP and that did nothing
<m4lt> over 1 person that hated me all this happens
<mneptok> m4lt: again, you seem to not be reading that e-mail carefully.
<m4lt> I read it fine we both did wrong
<m4lt> I will say it
<m4lt> can I please though help the community and show respect?
<mneptok> m4lt: and no one DDoS'ed you. i know, i was there.
<m4lt> I got logg
<m4lt> + read there
<m4lt> downtime was 4 hours on medical network typist
<m4lt> ISP was about to really jump into this back then
<m4lt> I got locked up anyways over weed
<mneptok> m4lt: well, since you show absolutely no contrition, i will not be unbanning you.
<m4lt> I am, just telling my side man
<m4lt> I haven't evaded since
<Pici> m4lt: We're not asking for excuses or explanations over what happened that long ago.
<Pici> 19:39:06 <mneptok> do you understand that sexist, racist, or other such "jokes" are not acceptable?
<Pici> Please answer.
<m4lt> that wasn't me
<m4lt> cody used my name + proxy
<m4lt> onjen
<m4lt> jenna?
 * mneptok goes back to his vacation
<m4lt> fuck it then, I just go by whole new identity
<m4lt> ok?
<m4lt> fuck you all
<m4lt> :D
<m4lt> ban me
<mneptok> sorry to dump this back into your collective laps, but this seems a dead-end
<m4lt> go ahead
<m4lt> sure does
<mneptok> and ... there we go. true colors flown from the mast.
<Pici> mneptok: Go enjoy yourself.
 * Pici doesn't know what that was
<mneptok> Pici: thanks. sorry about any mess.
<Pici> mneptok: not your fault, that was weird.
<mneptok> Pici: nice to know you're still taking your understatement pills
 * mneptok detaches and returns to a lovely .do evening
<funkyHat> Anyone know the difference between /ar and /arn?
<jpds> funkyHat: <+nhandler> funkyHat: The n causes it to notify the user
<Pici> funkyHat: didn't nhandler tell you that?
 * jpds prods funkyHat
<funkyHat> Oh, sorry. I was distracted by this crazy malt person
<funkyHat> Thanks ⢁)
<Pici> Its okay, it was distracting.
 * nhandler can't remember if he added the /help autobleh  stuff or if the new version came with it
<funkyHat> The version I have provides no help
<Pici> maybe you need a new version
<Pici> h00k: maybe you should suggest a factoid for the manual
<h00k> I should
<h00k> because it's out
<Pici> yes.
<h00k> I have to figure out how to suggest something
<Pici> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<funkyHat> manual is <reply> roll up, roll up, get your free copy here! All about how to use Ubnontus! http://wer.da.manyul.iz
<ubottu> In ubottu, h00k said: !manual is <reply> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<h00k> that's kinda long
<Pici> !manual is <reply> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music  and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Sp0t said: ubottu well today is April 29, at least in Thailand it is already
<Pici> ...
<funkyHat> ⢁D
<h00k> yay!
<h00k> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music  and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<h00k> Sweet!
<Pici> !manual =~ s/  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<h00k> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jrib> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<jrib> hrmph
<Pici> Whatcha lookin for?
<jrib> isn't there a factoid that lists help.ubuntu.com?
<h00k> !search help.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Found: frostwire, tty, xampp, moblock, binarydriver, burners, usplash, themes, keyboard, font and 214 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=help.ubuntu.com
<funkyHat> I think the answer is a resounding "yes"
<jrib> maybe I'm just thinking of !support
<h00k> perhaps we can add the manual to support
<jrib> !documentation
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jrib> there we go
<nhandler> Should we add manpages.ubuntu.com to that ?
<h00k> also, the manual, probably
 * Pici finds his release-party alias
<nhandler> Does the u-r-p bot quiet users if they trigger the "is it out yet" kick too many times?
<h00k> good question
<h00k> Pici: /arn, yes?
<h00k> Who is making the official announcement in there when it's out?
<wgrant> Normally slangasek (the RM).
<h00k> who is realubot?
<wgrant> Does everyone remember the fiasco last time?
<wgrant> Can we please not repeat that?
<h00k> Which one...
<wgrant> Someone came along and changed the topic early.
<h00k> gotcha.
<h00k> I am not going to touch it.
<tsimpson> h00k: it'll be announced on the ubuntu-announce list
<nhandler> wgrant: Probably an Ubuntu member (no longer on the access list)
<wgrant> nhandler: It was, yes.
<wgrant> Ah, good.
<h00k> tsimpson: right
<tsimpson> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<h00k> tsimpson: but I mean, who announces it to #ubuntu-release-party
<nhandler> Topic shouldn't be changed until that ubuntu-announce@ email comes through
<tsimpson> whoever feels like doing it
<wgrant> It should be slangasek.
<h00k> I wonder if sabdfl will be around
<tsimpson> if one of the release team are there, sure
<tsimpson> *there _and_ active
<nhandler> They'll be *very* busy tomorrow
<h00k> yes
<h00k> we have a few people
<h00k> Sciri for one
<h00k> is a Canonical guy
<nhandler> h00k: He is not release team
<jpds> Hi.
<nhandler> Hey jpds
<h00k> nhandler: who is, do we have a list?
<wgrant> launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release
<nhandler> h00k: The official announcement will come to ubuntu-announce@ from slangasek. Once that comes, anyone can update the /topic
<wgrant> The standard has been that the RM will come in and announce it.
<wgrant> But we should discuss that with him when he wakes up.
<jpds>  /mode #ubuntu-release-party +tea
<h00k> cool
<tsimpson> we should probably have one of the team join here close to release, so we can communicate properly
<elky> jpds, tea party?
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> elky: The best kind.
 * elky goes to wash her mouth out.
<jpds> elky: Well, I really meant s/tea/t/ , but some PG tips would be lovely.
<h00k> #u-r-p is crazy
<nhandler> I'll talk to Steve tomorrow to try and get the release todo list updated to include updating the /topic in u-r-p and announcing it there
<wgrant> h00k: Er, this isn't crazy.
<h00k> wgrant: well, I remember last year, too.
<h00k> yeah, i suppose it gets worse.
<wgrant> There's still 12 hours to go.
<elky> I don't remember last year. I was conveniently in hospital.
<gord> you forgot the quote marks around conveniently
<elky> If it went as ballistic as you folks make out, then no, it really was convenient.
<tsimpson> I really do hate -r-p
<wgrant> Better there than #u!
<elky> I like that it's confined to one channel.
<gord> yeah, its basically there so that the rest of the channels don't erupt, we can forward people to one place
<tsimpson> and watch it burn
<h00k> heh.
<gord> well we don't want the nice parts of the internet burning now do we :)
<h00k> there's only 125 in there at the moment
<gord> wait until north america hits thursday ;)
<h00k> Iknow
<wgrant> Yep...
<h00k> I might get a few beers
 * elky shudders at Italian_Plumber
<wgrant> Yes, but I'm not sure it really violates any rules, sadly.
<wgrant> Or does it?
<elky> respect?
<jpds> maco: Actually, the bot is probably PHP.
<maco> oh really
<tsimpson> not "probably", it is
<h00k> sabre-edge is on thin ice with me, as is bentkus. They've both had enough warnings
<jpds> bentkus--;
<wgrant> He's in -release proper, too.
<Pici> ugh
<mneptok> before any of you ask, yes, i did indeed schedule this vacation to conflict with the release, and thus avoid -r-p duty. and you know, i think i'll make this a habit.
<mneptok> hmmm ... moonlight swim. the Caribbean or the pool?
<mneptok> >:)
 * wgrant sentences mneptok to 12 hours community service in #u-r-p.
<mneptok> wgrant: done. i'll drop in on May 5 when i return.
<mneptok> *snicker*
<wgrant> Damn.
<mneptok> *muah*
<IdleOne> evening folks
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bentkus said: ubottu: steam + ubuntu is like porn
<wgrant> ...
<h00k> ...
<h00k> it's quite quiet, now.
<Flannel> h00k: you're not supposed to say that out loud
<h00k> Flannel: my bad ://
<Myrtti> you'll jinx it
<Flannel> So, last October, both #ubuntu and #u-r-p peaked at the same time.  Peak in #u was 1865, peak in -r-p is 1177.
<Flannel> 39 seconds apart, oddly enough.
<h00k> holy crap.
<Flannel> h00k: Just so you know what we're in for in the next 24 hours :)
<IdleOne> Flannel: #u will top 2000
<IdleOne> :)
<h00k> Yeah, I remember last year and observing, anyway.
<Flannel> IdleOne: I don't know, it's ~12 hours out, and we're still at our regular size
<IdleOne> Flannel: I'll bet you 100 internetz :)
<h00k> LucidOne: did I just beat you in a quickdraw?
<Flannel> ninjops!
<LucidOne> h00k: I think we both hit him :)
<LucidOne> one to the head and one to the heart :)
<h00k> hah
<Flannel> Anyone know anything about this "IRC Answers Bot"?
 * tonyyarusso has a sneaking suspicion PartyBot1 might have something to do with LjL
<jpds> tsimpson: Yes.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: ^^
<tonyyarusso> Similar antics to last time :P
<h00k> No idea...
<LucidOne> when did the word party become a synonym of stupid?
<Myrtti> since... hm. let me think
<Myrtti> I think April 2006 is a close guess
<LucidOne> heh
<Flannel> LucidOne: We created that channel to focus the stupid somewhere it can safely be semi-ignored without affecting real IRC channels
<jpds> LucidOne: In the beginning, life was rice, wild and on the whole tax-free.
<LucidOne> Flannel: understood
<GodricBrutus> i asked a question about openoffice.org's appearence and posted a screen-shot of my desktop with the way openoffice.org looks on it, and the guy said 'my screen-shot 'has nothing to do with my question' and that i 'should know better' and banned me. http://uppix.net/2/d/e/6b2a6dec70f12ea504775149e056d.png
<h00k> GodricBrutus: yes, that was myself, and that was not the link in question.
<tsimpson> h00k: poke
<LucidOne> GodricBrutus: what channel?
<LucidOne> ahh
<GodricBrutus> h00k yes it was
<h00k> GodricBrutus: Let me check the logs.
<GodricBrutus> LucidOne, #ubuntu channel
 * LucidOne mutters something about logs
<Myrtti> do I want to open the link?
<h00k> GodricBrutus: I'm correct, that was not the link.
<Flannel> Myrtti: That link is safe
<GodricBrutus> i dont know what to tell you. this is a fresh install and that is the only screen-shot i've ever taken
<GodricBrutus> i swear to god that was the link
<GodricBrutus> i would not lie
<GodricBrutus> good. please see the logs
<Flannel> GodricBrutus: You also posted this one:
<h00k> GodricBrutus: I'm quite insulted, actually, as the link you posted was pornographic in nature and contained thumbnails that were not appropriate for the channel.
<GodricBrutus> there is nothing wrong with the screenshot
<GodricBrutus> hook i did not
<Flannel> http://uppix.net/d/4/6/3baf49a46abb659628c9587211abb.png
<GodricBrutus> no way i did that
<tsimpson> you did
<h00k> You did.
<Myrtti> oof.
<h00k> Flannel: that be the one.
<GodricBrutus> are you sure?
<Flannel> You posted the former twice, and then the third time you switched, yes, I am sure.
<GodricBrutus> if that was the one, im sorry. my clipboar had a mixup
<GodricBrutus> was an honest accident
<GodricBrutus> if that was it
<LucidOne> So you did have more then one screen shot on your system
<h00k> apparently
<GodricBrutus> yeah, i remember that now
<GodricBrutus> that was after i changed my background to ask the question
<GodricBrutus> i changed the background specifically to ask the question. honest mistake
<Myrtti> well, you can also see that the screenshot you posted originally indeed did NOT have anything to do with the question you asked
<GodricBrutus> will make sure it doesnt happen again
<GodricBrutus> yes, i see that now. it was an honest mix-up
<GodricBrutus> will be more careful next time
<GodricBrutus> can i please be un-banned?
<GodricBrutus> and not to push my luck ir anything, but does anybody here know why the munu items are bold like that?
<LucidOne> GodricBrutus: that question is better suited for #openoffice.org as for your ban it is up to h00k
<h00k> GodricBrutus: I will remove the ban, but please check the links that you are posting before you post them
<GodricBrutus> thanks bro
<GodricBrutus> i will
<h00k> GodricBrutus: also, make sure you are familiar with the guidelines and code of conduct
<GodricBrutus> will do
<h00k> !guidelines > GodricBrutus
<ubottu> GodricBrutus, please see my private message
<h00k> !codeofconduct > GodricBrutus
<GodricBrutus> ok
<GodricBrutus> later guys
<GodricBrutus> thanks
<LucidOne> is play kicking allowed in -party?
<LucidOne> or are we being adults :)
<h00k> I don't know, but I just got kicked
<Flannel> h00k: Because you asked if it was out
<h00k> Flannel: I know :D
<h00k> it caused some lols in there, too. good fun.
<LucidOne> h00k: bot luvs me more then you
<h00k> LucidOne: it feels bad for you :(
<LucidOne> I laughed for real
<h00k> I did, too.
<LucidOne> I thought we would have a little protection but I guess not.
 * LucidOne is not special \o/
<h00k> tsimpson: wait, who did you just ban?
<tsimpson> h00k: bikcmp
<tsimpson> maybe he
<h00k> ah, I see that now
<tsimpson> *he'll think twice about "is it out yet" now
<LucidOne> guess Flannel wasn't hungry
<Flannel> Partybot isn't updated for muting?
<LucidOne> I was waiting for it to kick in
<LucidOne> guess not
<Flannel> It did, +zb, but used old style
<elky> oh, the linking has started?
<Flannel> No
<h00k> not linking, she was giving asciiart longcat
<Flannel> the longcat flood has started
<elky> ah
<Flannel> first was 1 minute, this is 5 minutes, she's getting an hour if she's still going when it's over
<elky> trollcat is troll.
<h00k> 224, so far
<h00k> Flannel's quick alias is quick
<Flannel> h00k: auto_bleh!
<h00k> Flannel: I need to learn all of the aliases, there. :D
<Flannel> LucidOne: Please don't advertise -r-p in #u, point people there, but don't invite more people
<LucidOne> :/ k
<Flannel> LucidOne: We don't need #u to be noisier than it is.
<Flannel> The point of -r-p is to keep #u usable tonight ;)
<LucidOne> Flannel: right, just got excited is all :)
<Flannel> No worries
<h00k> Flannel: is that /at ?
<Flannel> h00k: yes, /at name minutes
<h00k> Flannel: I figured, I'm looking through the script now
<LucidOne> I think I need to start using irssi
<LucidOne> will wait till release is over to switch
<h00k> Flannel: /at is different than /aq ?
<LucidOne> no time to start learning new commands now
<h00k> timeout vs quiet?
<Flannel> quiet is permanent, timeout will remove it after X
<h00k> makes sense
<LucidOne> damnit leave me some too
<LucidOne> :P
<h00k> Flannel: still going.
<Flannel> went to 30, yeah.
<wgrant> Oh, it's a *really* longcat.
<wgrant> I see.
<Flannel> Be nice if we could get +z changed to +q that'd make the whole night a lot more pleasant
<wgrant> So, slangasek confirms that he plans to do the announcement in #-r-p.
<wgrant> So we just need to stab anybody who tries to set the topic early.
 * h00k gets his topic fingers ready
<Flannel> h00k: You've got plenty of time
<h00k> I'm all ready...
 * h00k larts self
<wgrant> It's 8 or 9 hours away.
<Flannel> ban evasion to spam.
<Flannel> Nice.
<Flannel> well, quiet evasion
<h00k> is it instant kicks for .pool links?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Flannel: Ah, of course, the disclaimer. Thanks.
<h00k> Good call.
<Flannel> I don't want to mention pool explicitly, but yeah
 * h00k makes a new hilight
<h00k> I removed someone in #ubuntu for linking to it
<elky> people are pasting pastbin links full of "is it out yet"?
<elky> ...
<h00k> yeah.
<elky> I don't have words for how pathetic that is.
<h00k> better there than in the channel, anyway
<elky> yes. still...
<wgrant> Pretty pathetic, yes.
<Flannel> Is he still doing that?
<wgrant> He hasn't for a couple of minutes.
<wgrant> Or not.
<h00k> I did ask him to stop, he did it twice since
<genii> When will #ubuntu-release-party be open?
<wgrant> It has been for a day.
<bazhang> now
<genii> Ah, good
<bazhang> johnj still at it
<h00k> I put him in timeout for 10 mins.
<h00k> I just got rickrolled.
<h00k> ...
<Flannel> rickrolls are good clean fun
<h00k> I lol'd
<h00k> okay. johnj needs to go.
<wgrant> He left himself.
<wgrant> Next time he needs a nickban.
<h00k> wgrant: he keeps coming and going, I kickbanned him
<bazhang> back
<wgrant> Oh, right, he isn't changing hosts, although he is using the web client. That's easier.
<h00k> I did ban him
<Flannel> I did.
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> you did!
<h00k> I did, yeah.
<h00k> and he keeps coming back
<Flannel> right, hold on
<ubottu> In ubottu, gnufun said: Where is Lucid?
<h00k> elky: you beat me.
<Flannel> That was a second IP
<Flannel> what an idiot.
<h00k> elky: once agian, you beat me.
<elky> i'm just that good
<h00k> it's true.
<bazhang> yep
<h00k> I blame it on not being practiced
<Flannel> What's our "servers are experiencing heavy load" factoid?
<Flannel> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
 * Flannel found it!
<h00k> there you go. first shot.
<Flannel> Wait, why is the club bot in -r-p?
<Flannel> oh, wait, it's not.
<elky> Flannel, don't scare me like that.
<Flannel> elky: I scared me like that
<h00k> you both scared me like that
<dholbach> good morning
<bazhang> hi
<h00k> morning!
<bazhang> ugh the linkspammers
<wgrant> That was just an RC link for now.
<h00k> it was. :/
<bazhang> jotall still at it
<h00k> yes, still.
<h00k> I PM'd jotall
<h00k> PMantis is expecting an answer from me about linking, apparently. Should I direct them here?
<Flannel> If you'd like
<Flannel> Oh
<Flannel> I'll just say it
<Flannel> it'll let everyone else know too
<h00k> alright
<h00k> I'm out for the eve.
<Flannel> "Karmic is released!" in the topic of #u is somewhat silly.
<elky> but it's true...
<elky> has that really been there 6mths?
<Flannel> Apparently
<Flannel> maco: Think I got everyone ;)
<maco> yeah i thought you missed abyssx but i just wasnt reading fast enough
<maco> the first thing i did when they started hitting my "girl" highlight was check the channel flags
<Flannel> trainwreck is so pleasant in query as well.
<maco> oh lovely
<ikonia> hello ogasawara
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu DonkyManChong bad language, removed from #u-r-p for the same, very abusive in pm, telling me to "fuck him sideways" etc
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> Flannel, ikonia, bazhang, h00k any bans we want to preserve for -party?
<wgrant> Ah, people throwing around hashes are going to be in for a bit of a surprise, for real this time.
<elky> hehehe
<elky> GOOD
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> Maybe it will shut them up for a release or two.
<jussi> I cannot wait for next week. -r-p is over then.
<elky> I think I've realised the /real/ purpose for -party.
<jussi> !away > bjf[afk]
<ubottu> bjf[afk], please see my private message
<LjL> i banforwarded someone from -release-party to here
<bazhang> aliendk
<LjL> yeah. just so if he comes back you know where he's coming from
<jussi> colors enabled in -r-p? bleh
<LjL> oh one thing. may i suggest that, as a second option to the torrents, we point to the metalink downloads of lucid?
<LjL> that spreads the load on all servers (given even during the hardest hits, there's always some servers that manage to remain underutilized), and aria2c (the best metalink client in the repositories) *also* downloads from torrent
<nhandler> jussi: I thought tsimpson disabled those
<nhandler> Alright. I just talked to slangasek. He *will* be making an announcement and updating the /topic in #ubuntu-release-party, so we don't need to worry about that
<bazhang> nice :)
<wgrant> Yeah, I confirmed that earlier.
<wgrant> Makes things easier.
<jussi> nhandler: have we given him access to the topic?
<Pici> is it over yet?
<bazhang> nope
<Pici> darn.
<nhandler> jussi: Should we just give him +t or +votiA like everyone else
<jussi> ikonia: I dont think a ban for everyone like that is good, perhaps a remove first up?
<jussi> nhandler: just op him up
<ikonia> jussi: someone comes into the channel with phrases like masturbating monkeys, I've muted him while I talk to him
<ikonia> jussi: I think that's pretty appropriate
<nhandler> jussi: He is all set
<Pici> You want to op him in a channel with 600 crazy people?
<nhandler> Pici: No. I gave him +votiA
<nhandler> He can op and /topic or /cs topic when he is ready ;)
<Pici> nhandler: Thats fine.
<Pici> http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/irccount2.html <- release party is the ugly lime-green line
<ikonia> lets see....this will be good
<ikonia> nice big jump at the end
<nhandler> I should find that irssi stats parser script and run it on my u-r-p logs to see the most popular phrases and who got kicked the most
<Black_Phantom> yo guys i was jk take it easy
<ikonia> hello Black_Phantom
<Black_Phantom> i swear Linus said that
<Black_Phantom> hello
<ikonia> Black_Phantom: have you ever been in any #ubuntu based channels before ?
<Black_Phantom> ikonia, many
<ikonia> Black_Phantom: ok - so I'm pretty sure you're then aware that that sort of comment is not appropriate in #ubuntu channels
<Black_Phantom> right brah, but am here since 6 am ( its 3 pm now )
<Black_Phantom> i got a lil bored
<Black_Phantom> sorry brah
<ikonia> sorry, I'm not sure how that's relevant
<Black_Phantom> ok another chance brah common
<ikonia> Black_Phantom: if you're making these mistakes because you're tired, I suggest you sit out the rest of the party and come back when you're awake
<Black_Phantom> ikonia, nah am all good
<Black_Phantom> common i have been DJying the channel for 3 hours
<Black_Phantom> jk
<Black_Phantom> ikonia, can you unban me please ?
<ikonia> well, I suggest you take a couple of hours away from the channel, I've watched in the channel today and you know the rules and you chose to make that comment
<Black_Phantom> ikonia, dont worry am all awake and aware and am not high dont worry, this is the 1st time i get banned in freenode
<ikonia> Black_Phantom: ok, so if I remove the ban I'll have no more issues with you in #ubuntu-release-party right ?
<Black_Phantom> Nop
<ikonia> ok then
<Black_Phantom> thanks brah
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> all removed
<ikonia> Pici: those graphing tools look quite good
<Tm_T> at what point partypot will talk about june release date?
<bazhang> +1 is nearly as bad
<Pici> ikonia: it takes samples every 5 minutes from some irssi scripts I've hacked up.  The blank spots are from when I broke it and the script failed to run.  Unfortunately its pretty much impossible for me to go back and fix any of those
<ikonia> it's impressive
<bazhang> someone want to check pakete in +1?
<Pici> munin is doing all the heavy-lifting, I'm just using some unconventional data-sources.
<bazhang> <pakete> then you type sudo -s do check malware
<Tm_T> ummm, I might have bit short fuse in -r-p today, poke me when I'm tooo quick
<Tm_T> pakete is there, talking about update kit again
<elky> johnj just got removed for spamzoring that link again
<Pici> Well, hes not doing it in +1 at least :/
<Tm_T> gone ->
<Pici> I have a meeting for the next few hours, so have fun ;P
<elky> for the record, someone invited me to a channel that has johnj in it, as _techie_. he quite literally doesn't know when a joke isn't funny any more
<marienz> heh.
<ikonia> who is johnj ?
<marienz> I can help with very obvious problems if you want me to, but it looks like you've got it pretty much covered already :)
<elky> ikonia, the boring "paste a pastebin of "is it out yet" and think it's funny" person
<bazhang> pastebin spamming isitoutyet
<ikonia> not seen him
<marienz> started spamming "ELKY" using various webchat hosts after being removed.
<elky> the channel has a deligthful collection it it
<elky> including eagles.
<elky> i loled upon entry.
<ikonia> sounds a treat
<marienz> also, TragicallyHip could do with being removed, I think
<gord> why do people all over identi.ca think that there has to be 1000 people in u-r-p before it gets released?
<marienz> ugh
<bazhang> they're insane?
<elky> gord, ...
<elky> is this like Speed? If we drop below a threshold, the whole thing asplodes?
<gord> save me keanu!
<topyli> ok i'm joining, can't help it!
 * elky prepares the couch for the crying topyli to come running back to.
<tsimpson> don't blink, they get you when you blink...
<marienz> this is true
<elky> ...
<elky> Did sebsebseb just tell me to go to bed?
<bazhang> yep
<topyli> tis busy
<topyli> very crowded, i can't even find the bar
<elky> topyli, if you subscribe to the theory of intellectual osmosis, you should probably be wearing a tinfoil hat too.
<topyli> hmm
<marienz> I wonder if there's a trigger to get PartyBot1 to hand out drinks.
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> it'd have to be added i think
<tsimpson> probably incoming (bentkus)
<marienz> I can't figure out if Ergo^ is trolling or legitimately concerned.
<bazhang> wow bluebaron
<bentkus> no party bots in here :(
<ikonia> marienz: trolling
<bentkus> trolling is on the nature of wise linux users
<bentkus> in the*
<ikonia> bentkus: how can we help you ?
<bentkus> i got kick banned from the party channel, now i have to stick at this boring channel
<ikonia> no, you are welcome to leave this channel
<ikonia> bentkus: this channel is only for resolving channel/operator issues
<ikonia> bentkus: who banned you from #ubuntu-release-party ?#
<bentkus> tsimpson
<bentkus> :D
<ikonia> bentkus: I don't see it as anything to smile about
<bentkus> he was not amused about my shit joke
<ikonia> bentkus: have you spoke to tsimpson ?
<ikonia> I'm not ammused with your language
<ikonia> please stop using swear words
<ikonia> !guidelines > bentkus
<ubottu> bentkus, please see my private message
<tsimpson> language issues, he's been warned several times
<ikonia> bentkus: please read the URL ubottu has sent to you
<ikonia> bentkus: did you get the URL ?
<bentkus> i didnt thought that sh** is a swear yeah
<bentkus> o sorry didnt delete that input
<bentkus> am yeah im reading it now
<bentkus> looking for the swear list
<bentkus> ;D
<ikonia> bentkus: as tsimpson is active I suggest you try to resolve the issue with him, or leave the channel
<ikonia> bentkus: there is no swear list, it's common sense
<bazhang> he was warned several times
<bentkus> kinda hard to see all the messages in such an active channel
<h00k> including by myself
<bentkus> that was yesterday
<bazhang> bentkus, the rules apply on every day.
<bentkus> yeah, but the punishments are not permanent
<bazhang> right. that channel closes soon enough
<bentkus> i mean like if you steal a car you wont get into prison for the rest of your life
<bazhang> of course not. and as the channel will soon close, nothing to worry about.
<bazhang> the code of conduct and the guidelines are in effect in all ubuntu channels. please be sure you are aware of them.
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<bentkus> yeah, already read them
<TragicallyHip> thanks
<tsimpson> TragicallyHip: please read the links from the bot too
<TragicallyHip> Yeah.  Reading it.  Do I have to sign it?
<bentkus> It wouldnt be very ubuntuish if they would force you
<tsimpson> you don't need to sign-in
<ikonia> bentkus: please concern yourself with your own issue please
<TragicallyHip> okay.  The point has been impressed.  Like I said, just caught up in the bustle.  Trying to be funny.
<TragicallyHip> my bad
<TragicallyHip> I
<TragicallyHip> 'm sorry.
<tsimpson> TragicallyHip: you can re-join the channel now
<TragicallyHip> thank you
<bazhang> :Channel ban list is full in #ubuntu
<ikonia> ughhh again
<h00k> ..
<Pici> bazhang: I'll take a look at the excempts
<bazhang> Pici, I'll remove some longer standing ones except for arrgh2d2
<ikonia> got rid of a couple
<ikonia> Pici: good call
<bazhang> whhops sorry for the flood
<ikonia> ahhh the idiots have created #ubuntu-release-party-norules
<h00k> it should be ##
<tsimpson> does it actually exist?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I'm in it now
<h00k> I'm afraid to ask, how many are there?
<elky> I'm inclined to let them have it for the day.
<ikonia> onl5
<ikonia> only 5
<tsimpson> bentkus: can we help you?
<bentkus> Yeah, it would be nice if i could  get unbanned at the party channel
<bentkus> i now see that my behavior was inapropriate
<bentkus> wont happen again
<ikonia> tsimpson: thank you for stepping in
<Pici> 81 exempts being removed.
<ikonia> Pici: a hero amongst men
<tsimpson> Pici: non-ops can't see +e or -e
<Pici> tsimpson: I know, thats why I told y'all
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bazhang> holy cow
<LucidOne> [09:46:06] <Gorak> ER... partybot is not only a nazi but newbie users are joining, asking one question and immediately getting kicked
<LucidOne> he has a point
<tsimpson> it only kicks on the 3rd request
<LucidOne> tsimpson: never on first?
<bazhang> no
<LucidOne> ok nm
<LucidOne> :)
<LucidOne> Good morning
<Pici> hi
<Pici> oh, we've hit a new peak in #ubuntu already
<ikonia> bentkus: is there anything else now ?
<ikonia> bentkus: it doesn't look like your ban is going to be removed at this time, so if you could please leave the channel
<bentkus> :(
<bentkus> You are not very ubuntuish
<h00k> ...
<tsimpson> I removed +o from the partybot and set a +q
<tsimpson> it's getting too busy in there right now
<Pici> tsimpson: That wil stop it from stopping floods
<Pici> But that might be for the best
<bazhang> haha
<Pici> it probably can't cope
<tsimpson> Pici: we have a whole load of ops in there, lets do it old-school ;)
<Pici> woo
<Tm_T> tsimpson: you mean 7k *
<Tm_T> now it's flooding...
<h00k> what'sabetter way toget count without running /n
<Tm_T> h00k: using some script that keep the count, I guess
<tsimpson> /list #channel
<jussi> Well Im off. laters people.
<Pici> h00k: chanpeak.pl
<h00k> Peace, jussi
<Pici> h00k: /names -count
<Pici> 09:54:07 >>>> Irssi: New peak in #ubuntu@freenode : 1883
<tsimpson> but /list is server-side
<Tm_T> Pici: still no 2k ):
<Pici> Tm_T: i know :(
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<h00k> man, this is a cluster. heh.
<h00k> 855
<elky> I have a headache. I'm going to blame it on that channel.
<tsimpson> I too have a headache, and also blame it on that channel
<Tm_T> 1717.57 < xomp> why not #ubuntu-release-channel, what with all the cops here it's hardly a party :3
<Tm_T> sounds like our release channels are multiplying now
<tsimpson> I'm already guarding it
<Pici> ty
<h00k> watch BonezAU
<bazhang> yep
<mneptok> is it out yet?
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> mneptok: go back to your vacation
<mneptok> sorry, ww. i meant that for #lotr-extended-edition-bluray
<jpds> Now fools in #ubuntu-mirrors.
<Tm_T> mneptok: yes, cat is out
<jpds> Stop hammering my servers, damnit
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<h00k> what about these automagically-download-it-when-its-out links
<jpds> h00k: Exterminate.
<h00k> okay dokey
<Tm_T> ... I'm too slow
<h00k> I'm trying to be quick, but not too jumpy
<LucidOne> Flannel: 1935 in #u we are getting close to 2000 :)
<h00k> are we keeping the hats on?
<tsimpson> may as well with ~1000 mad people
<Pici> party hats!
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<tsimpson> not far off 2K in #u
<h00k> wow.
<CaptainLucid> i would question the reasons behind +m on -release-party, but I see the reason now (since it was removed)
<Tm_T> heh
<h00k> I'm starting to have a hard time keeping up
<CaptainLucid> actually, I would offer my services should you need more ops, but the likelyhood I'd be allowed to help is low xD
<CaptainLucid> okay, seriously, RECOMMENDATION: use +q on people
<CaptainLucid> rather than +m the entire channel
<ikonia> CaptainLucid: it's fast moving - it will be sorted now, there appears to just be one or two people being a problem
<ikonia> CaptainLucid: hang in there and it will get resolved
<CaptainLucid> yeah, i've been impatient
<CaptainLucid> had hackers all night tryin to get root on my server
<CaptainLucid> and had bots being evil
<CaptainLucid> xD
<CaptainLucid> also had an evil troll on another net
<ikonia> CaptainLucid: anything else you need from the operator team ?
<CaptainLucid> nope, not at the moment
<CaptainLucid> might in future if its crazy in -release-party xD
<Pici> oh, that was trek.
<ikonia> yes and lucidghostc2c is spaceghost
<h00k> who is Vizio...etc
<Tm_T> is someone watching those youtube links?
<Pici> I can't here.
<Tm_T> neither
<h00k> ViZi0naRy, who is this?
<LucidOne> I can check out the youtube links
<LucidOne> kraut link was ot but not vulgar
<LucidOne> kraut (~kraut@blackhole.netzdeponie.de) needs a ban for posting fake link to lucid
<Pici> LucidOne: you have ops there
<bazhang> all voiced here do
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Tm_T> how fitting, 1804.43 < fsdj> are we insane yet?
<jrib> explain
<Tm_T> that channel has been insanely asking "are/is * yet?" for hours already
<jrib> Tm_T: oh, I thought the time might be significant
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> anyway, I gotta go, have fun
<LucidOne> This is not fun :/
<jrib> oh it broke 1000
<LucidOne> it's insane for stupidity sake
<funkyHat> People saying "the channel should be +m" just make me want to +q them ;þ
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<tonyyarusso> Who is Steve Beattie?
<tonyyarusso> oh.  Apparently a member of Ubuntu Drivers.  Ruh roh.
<tonyyarusso> Via identi.ca - "Nothing like emergency last minute respins before release. *sob*"
<h00k> :(
<tsimpson> 2000 in #u
<marienz> (2000 in .... argh)
<tonyyarusso> woooo
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
 * tsimpson saw that coming
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<niko> 2001 :)
<jrib> yep
<Tm_T> ):
<bazhang> whoa
<tsimpson> looks like another record breaking year
<LucidOne> Flannel: 2000+ :)
<tsimpson> we should apologise to freenode for the load ;)
<jrib> and it should probably go higher once people get off work in america
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: Well, Canonical does give them heaps of money.
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: what is the record btw?
<LucidOne> I think they can handle an extra couple thousand users
<tsimpson> I'm pretty sure it's <2000, Pici?
<Tm_T> ~1950
<ubot3> Factoid 1950 not found
<LucidOne> it was 1984 I think
<Tm_T> LucidOne: could be that
<Tm_T> but not over 2k
<Daviey> Very big brother.
<Tm_T> I remember when we had big cheer for 1000
<LucidOne> 2010 is the record so far
<LucidOne> good number :)
<Tm_T> gotta go again (:) ->
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<funkyHat> ikonia: high five!
<ikonia> party is almost becoming a place to orginise trolling, you mention #ubuntu-testing and 1000 users join
<h00k> it's like /b/ of ubuntuworld?
<LucidOne> 2012 :)
<Tm_T> who dare to mention #f then?
<ikonia> I'm really dissapointed with the regulars, like captinlucid don't the "is it out" crap, they know it's a bad channel in terms of control, and they are not helping
 * Tm_T got the girl settle down in front of the tv for a moment
<Tm_T> hi burmas
<kLx-back> hello, why i got banned when i asked if its final version?
<LucidOne> I don't see any bans for you
<marienz> I see a kick, but not a ban.
<marienz> (the kick was for pasting a link)
<kLx-back> In ubuntu-release-party channel
<marienz> yes.
<kLx-back> Cannot join #ubuntu-release-party (You are banned).
<LucidOne> tsimpson: fix what?
<marienz> ah, I'm not paying attention, there's a *!*@78.63.71.* in there.
<tsimpson> LucidOne: * LucidOne sets ban on *!*@*.it
<tsimpson> I changed it
<jpds> LucidOne: Nice.
<LucidOne> oops thanks
<kLx-back> so will I get unbanned?
<marienz> you should probably check with LucidOne, he's the one who set it.
<LucidOne> kLx-back: you got banned for posting a link
<kLx-back> but it's from ubuntu site
<LucidOne> I will remove it but please do not post anymore links
<kLx-back> okay got it now
<LucidOne> ok join now
<kLx-back> joined, thanks.
<LucidOne> if we don't have anymore business can you please not idle in here
<kLx-back> ok
<LucidOne> I think I am going to be a spectator in -party. The stress level is a little much :/
<h00k> burmas: can we help you?
<h00k> burmas: if we can't help you, this isn't a channel to idle
<LucidOne> would be useful to be able to remove in here also sometimes
<bazhang> hah
<tsimpson> pgraner: can we help you?
<pgraner> tsimpson: no, I'm an op for #ubuntu-kernel
<tsimpson> right, I forgot that
<bazhang> not voiced yet
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<tsimpson> jussi: plz to fix +v
<jussi> is #ubuntu-kernel a core chan since?
<tsimpson> you asked him here
<tsimpson> and i'm not sure it is
<h00k> 1195 people. phew.
<h00k> every time I get an email, I'm all excited to see what it is.
<jussi> Hi pgraner,  did you note my PM earlier on?
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<LucidOne> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LucidOne> @btlogin
<h00k> should McNuggests still be banned?
<brianherman> sorry
<pgraner> jussi: not sure, I've been on and off quite a bit today with ISO testing
<LucidOne> burmas: How can we help you
<LucidOne> ogasawara: Can we help you?
<pgraner> LucidOne: ogasawara is a #ubuntu-kernel new op
<LucidOne> ok
<LucidOne> thank you pgraner :)
<brianherman> Can you unban me from the ubunu-release-party
<LucidOne> ogasawara: welcome to the insanity, run while you still can
<brianherman> I promise i wont flood
<LucidOne> tsimpson: ^^
<tsimpson> someone else take it, I'm a little busy
<bazhang> h00k, you may unban if you wish; he is a chronic troll however
<brianherman> oh
<LucidOne> brianherman: I will remove the ban but this is your last chance :)
<brianherman> :(
<brianherman> thank you
<brianherman> i wont post anything any more
<brianherman> ill just study for finals
<h00k> ubottu: guidelines > brianherman
<ubottu> brianherman, please see my private message
<h00k> ubottu: codeofconduct > brianherman
<h00k> brianherman: read those, and let me know when you're finished
<gord> @btlogin
<gord> i hate you bot, *talk to me!* >_<
<LucidOne> h00k: you removed it?
<h00k> LucidOne: I did not
<LucidOne> hmm I don't see it anymore
<LucidOne> brianherman: ok you may join again
<brianherman> thanks
<LucidOne> if we are done here. please don't idle in this channel
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<h00k> I wanted to give him a bit more time to read the guidelines and codeofconduct
<LucidOne> sorry. I'll wait longer next time
<h00k> it's alright
<ubottu> schweegi called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<TragicallyHip> uhh ... someone banned the freenode webchat
<RickyG> this is the best channel
<RickyG> :)
<ikonia> RickyG: what do you need from us ?
<LucidOne> RickyG: if you don't have business here please part
<ikonia> RickyG: this is the #ubuntu-ops channel
<schweegi> and now ?
<RickyG> my eyes hurts
<LucidOne> schweegi: wait a minute
<RickyG> from reading all that
<TragicallyHip> can someone please unban the freenode web chat?
<ikonia> TragicallyHip: what channel are you banned in ?
<LucidOne> schweegi: I don't see a ban for you in -party
<TragicallyHip> I shouldn't  be banned in any.
<ikonia> TragicallyHip: so what's the problem ?
<tsimpson> h00k: the x-.... part is random and changes per-connection
<h00k> tsimpson: I noticed, is there a quicker auto_bleh trigger for that?
<TragicallyHip> ikonia, when I login to the freenode web chat it send me to proxy-users but never lets me in
<ikonia> TragicallyHip: you're in the channels, its let you in
<tsimpson> not sure, I don't use auto_bleh
<h00k> tsimpson: alright
<TragicallyHip> ikonia, I'm using my networks direct connection for this
<ikonia> tsimpson: it's a glitch in auto_bleh I'm looking at it nhandler pointed it out to me yesterday
<TragicallyHip> I need to switch behind the proxy.
<schweegi> LucidOne: when i try to go in, pidgin tells me that i'm banned from the channel because of an operator. i've just write that its out now because i reload the ubuntu page and there was the normal "10.04 Lucid Lynx" name and not the RC. in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-release-party i'm banned from an operator..
<LucidOne> schweegi: you are banned in #ubuntu for not following the !guidelines
<ikonia> TragicallyHip: the web chat process should work, if you join #ubuntu-proxy-users and follow the instructions, it should work, if not, please join this channel and ask for help
<LucidOne> schweegi: the official release will be announced by the operators. Please don't post links
<TragicallyHip> now it's working
<TragicallyHip> i had to completely exit an come back
<TragicallyHip> sigh
<TragicallyHip> thanks
<ikonia> it does have bugs
<ikonia> nothing is perfect
<schweegi> LudicOne: I've followed the guidelines, i've just write because i had think that the officioal release is there at the ubuntu homepage, and i've just post the link from it. not from an external site
<TragicallyHip> ikonia, yeah i know.  i'm as close as it gets
<schweegi> and all in the channel are posting external links, i'm not and i'm banned -.-
<LucidOne> schweegi: do NOT post any links just to be safe
<tsimpson> you posted a link, it says in the topic not to
<LucidOne> !guidelines | schweegi
<ubottu> schweegi: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LucidOne> please read that and let me know when you are done
<schweegi> i'be just posted a link from the cdimage-server from ubuntu. but many other people can post external links and get no ban, but I because of an official link? i will never do that again, but that's not fair of the operator.
<bazhang> the topic says dont link
<LucidOne> schweegi: the ban was less about the link and more about asking if we are stupid
<schweegi> yes because of the ban before in #ubuntu-release-party.
<LucidOne> schweegi: ok. you are not getting the point.
<LucidOne> the point is you do not have the right to be rude because you feel you were unjustly banned
<LucidOne> Please read the guidelines ubottu linked to you
<mneptok> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<schweegi> LucidOne: Do you speak german?
<Pici> mneptok: ?
<LucidOne> IT"S OUT!
<tonyyarusso> btw, is Steve the release manager again?
<mneptok> Pici: note the lack of -rc
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: AFAIK, yes
<h00k> LucidOne: I'd kick you if I could
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<h00k> I didn't get the email yet
<tonyyarusso> kk
<schweegi> This link i posted before and because of this link i'm banned! there is no release candidate at the site, therefore i think that its released.
<Pici> mneptok: I also note that slangasek hasn't said anything.
<jpds> schweegi: No, it isn't.
<schweegi> Look at the side mneptok posted!
<schweegi> there's no release candidate on it.
<Caerbannog> it seems like it is
<h00k> schweegi: You're not understanding the point. We ask no links be posted. Over 1000 people hitting the servers are only going to slow things down.
<h00k> Caerbannog: that applies to you.
 * LucidOne larts mneptok :/
<Amaranth> I absolutely cannot keep up anymore
<schweegi> h00k: i understand that. but that's not the point i mean..
<Pici> PLEASE DO NOT TOUCH THE TOPIC IN -RELEASE-PARTY
<bazhang> ^^
<ikonia> bot attack in -r-p
<tonyyarusso> Pici: Noted.
<bazhang> yep
<Pici> ikonia: looks like its just the web gateway
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ikonia> really
<ikonia> that many
<ikonia> it went nuts
<marienz> I'm not sure if that's an attack or if somoene just linked the webchat somewhere very visibly
 * Pici shrugs
<tsimpson> there is NO way all those web users are for real
<marienz> it's all webchat
<LucidOne> schweegi: The point here is that you were wrong for posting the link and then for joining #ubuntu to call us stupid.
<Amaranth> There is no way 200 people clicked on the link for webchat at once
<h00k> I don't think that was coincidence
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: Digg?
<schweegi> i'm sorry about it, but i was angry over the situation..
<schweegi> i hate my english..
<LucidOne> your english is fine
<ikonia> marienz: more probably, Pici marienz thank you
<LucidOne> your attitude and temper need to be controlled a little :)
<donpdonp> ikonia: why did i get kicked
<bazhang> posting links
<donpdonp> whats wrong with that?
<ikonia> donpdonp: you posted a link after it's been said in the topic and channels to not post
<bazhang> the topic says not to
<marienz> still a lot of incoming webchat connections. I'll try to remember to tell you when that's quieted down.
<donpdonp> oh sorry
<donpdonp> i see it in the topic now
<ikonia> donpdonp: it's not out yet so you're telling people to get an product that' snot out yet
<mooseboy> really? I got banned for linking to the official ubuntu iso?
<donpdonp> ikonia: well thats why i phrased it as 'being built'
<jpds> mooseboy: Yes.
<donpdonp> meaning its not ready yet
<mooseboy> that's hilarious
<mooseboy> you guys have a wonderful day
<LucidOne> schweegi: please rejoin the channel and enjoy the party
<donpdonp> but i understand about promoting a half-built directory
<schweegi> thanks..
<ikonia> donpdonp: one moment, and I'll remove the ban
<ikonia> donpdonp: done
<jpds> Can we +m -r-p please?
<donpdonp> ikonia: ok thx. sorry for ignoring the topic :)
<ikonia> donpdonp: thank you
<marienz> there's a couple of tweets with a webchat url in them. I'm not sure how many people are following those, but it probably doesn't need that large a percentage of them to hit "connect" to cause the influx we just saw.
<marienz> (and are still seeing)
<Pici> ikonia: hah
<ikonia> which funny tickled you
<Pici> ikonia: "you're out"
<marienz> PartyBot1 came up with that joke a lot earlier!
<Pici> I like ikonia's better
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (19))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<marienz> you could consider banforwarding the webchat to a muted channel with an appropriate topic instead of just banning it outright
<marienz> we're still getting a lot of connects from that, and I'm assuming most of them are trying to get to #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> Its banned?
<marienz> yes.
<bazhang> night all
<ikonia> it is tempting to mute it for a few minutes, to put a few things in perspective
<marienz> of course now that I said this the connects are slowing down a bit, you know how it goes :)
<Pici> tsimpson: ^?
<tsimpson> Pici: about 50 joined in 20 secodns
<tsimpson> seconds
<tsimpson> all together
<marienz> ah, there it went again.
<Pici> Are they legit?
<marienz> I can't really tell :(
<erUSUL> none is going to kick THRHOPE4LINUX: from #ubuntu ?
<marienz> I suspect a large part of it is people following links that are being tweeted
<Pici> well, lets try an experiment
<ikonia> it's tempting to mute the channel, have the bot repeat every 30 seconds
<marienz> I recommend you banforward it instead of just unbanning it
<marienz> but it's up to you
<ikonia> erUSUL: sorry - distracted, all done
<ikonia> unmute it post release and let everyone party
<erUSUL> ikonia: tyvm
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<tsimpson> Pici: see...
<ikonia> tsimpson: is the man
<ikonia> oh - he's gone
<tsimpson> all those webchat users just can not be real
<tsimpson> there aren't that many people on the planet!
<ikonia> I wonder if jono just tweated / facebooked like last time
<ikonia> big hit on the channel
<tsimpson> if hid did....
 * tsimpson mumbles something inaudible
<pleia2> yeah, he did 20 minutes ago
<tsimpson> great, so we have half the internet joining now
<Pici> oh dear
<marienz> aaah I can't keep up
<Pici> Then they're legit
<tsimpson> that's going to be impossible to run
<LucidOne> what do you mean going to be?
<LucidOne> it already is
 * LucidOne hugs pleia2 Happy release day :)
<tsimpson> there's more uses in there than are normally in #ubuntu
 * pleia2 hugs, you too!
<tsimpson> except they are ALL active
<marienz> tsimpson: exactly! isn't it fun?
<tsimpson> you and I must have differing definitions of "fun"
<schweegi> my pidgin trys to crash yet in #ubuntu-release-party :D
<funkyHat> http://www.worldcorrespondents.com/ubuntu-10-04-operating-system-finally-released/884668 just game up on my googles
<tsimpson> my fun doesn't involve my eye twitching
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
 * tonyyarusso hopes ol' Stevie boy gets here soon...
<Pici> ikonia: there are a few of us watching, you shouldn't have to +m in a flood
<ikonia> cool
<Amaranth> I'm tempted to just +m and op slangasek
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: It may well be getting to be that time.
<Pici> Amaranth: he has the power to do it himself.
<tonyyarusso> Pici: We may have crossed a threshold past which we can't keep tabs on the insanity though.
<ikonia> it is getting messy
<tonyyarusso> and the ban list is full.
<tonyyarusso> so yeah
<ikonia> I'm tempted to mute it and just make regular updates
<ikonia> then unmute and let them party post release
 * tonyyarusso just did
<ikonia> is there a trick to clear down the ban list fully in one go ?
<marienz> I still think you might want to banforward the webchat gateway (to a muted channel) and see if that slows down the rest of the party to a more bearable level
<ikonia> most of them will have expired by now anyway
<marienz> no :(
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: there is...chanserv help?
<marienz> well, there is, but it's still noisy.
<marienz> then again, that's the least of your problems right now
<Pici> Just remove link spammers
<ikonia> I've just had 3
<ikonia> I'm getting a lot of users pm'ing me asking for it to be put on mute and just announced at regular intervals
<funkyHat> oops
<tazz> ikonia +1 mute it.
<ikonia> marienz: can we clear the list down and start again
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<marienz> um
<tonyyarusso> WHEEE
<ikonia> marienz: most of them will have expired now and gone elsewhere
<Pici> I'd prefer to see it -m
<marienz> ikonia: chanserv has a "clear bans" command that probably works (I haven't used that in ages if ever though)
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: done
<niko> or +r ?
<Pici> +r is useless
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: million kisses your way
<h00k> apparently that worked.
<marienz> yeah, that one :)
<ikonia> +r wouldn't be fair either
<Pici> People want to see the hype in there
<ikonia> people should know
<tonyyarusso> Pici: it's true.  Let's see how they manage for a spell.
<ikonia> as in people should be able to get the info
<tonyyarusso> Ohp, never mind.
<marienz> KB1JWQ: ^^^
<Pici> KB1JWQ: because its a madhouse
<ikonia> way
<ikonia> yay
<ikonia> annoucment
<ikonia> unmute
<ikonia> go mad
<marienz> or perhaps you could set up a second channel that's +m and gets those updates, since people apparently want that?
<KB1JWQ> Yay
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<h00k> >.<
<Amaranth> phew
<h00k> aaaaaaaand it's over.
<tsimpson> no, now it begins...
<Amaranth> I was just about to do it anyway then he PMed me :)
<ikonia> muted partybot1
<Amaranth> Someone change the topic?
<ikonia> trying
<ikonia> my clients going nuts
<Pici> !no isitout is <reply> Yes! Its out!
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<h00k> /topic?
<ikonia> change it if you want
<Pici> I need links
<marienz> unaffiliated/mcnuggets could do with another ban
<marienz> was previously banned, is now in there as "ITouchMyself"
<Pici> anyone have release notes/ download page / torrent links?
<ikonia> nice one tsimpson
<ikonia> marienz: for for it
<ikonia> Pici: that's what I was hunting for
<ikonia> cjwatson just said there was a small problem with the download page
<tsimpson> @list plugins.Encyclopedia
<ubottu> Error: 'plugins.Encyclopedia' is not a valid plugin.
<tsimpson> @list plugins.Encyclopedia
<ubottu> Error: 'plugins.Encyclopedia' is not a valid plugin.
<tsimpson> g....err
<tsimpson> @config list plugins.Encyclopedia
<ubottu> #alert, #database, #prefixchar, #privateNotFound, #relaychannel, #searchorder, aptdir, curDevel, curDevelLong, curDevelNum, curLTS, curLTSLong, curLTSNum, curStable, curStableLong, curStableNum, datadir, notfoundmsg, packagelookup, public, and remotedb
<Pici> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Amaranth> ha pici updated +1 at the same time as I did #ubuntu
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevel Maveric
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevelLong Maveric Meerkat
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevelNum 10.10
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curLTS Lucid
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curLTSLong Lucid Lynx
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curLTSNum 10.04
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curStable Lucid
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curStableLong LucidLynx
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curStableNum 10.04
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> plz to check, I'm not "all here"
<Amaranth> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curStableLong Lucid Lynx
<schweegi> @LucidOne: is this right? this is from an ubntu developer: -->  Robbie Williamson (vor 5 Minuten vonGwibber)
<schweegi> #ubuntu 10.04 is released ladies and gentlemen</s
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curStableLong Lucid Lynx
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04). The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Maveric (Maveric Meerkat 10.10)
<Amaranth> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Amaranth> tsimpson: That's wrong, we don't know what the next LTS will be
<Amaranth> But it won't be 10.10 :)
<tsimpson> yeah, we can change it
<tsimpson> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<tsimpson> !no lts is <reply> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !$curLTS ($curLTSLong $curLTSNum)
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Amaranth> HELP IN RELEASE PARTY
<Amaranth> Ok, never mind, looked like a bunch of people
<Amaranth> scrolling way too fast
<h00k> Amaranth: I'm tryin', I'm tryin'
<marienz> I don't have the scripts/aliases for this.
<schweegi> is the official release out ?
<tsimpson> !lucid is <reply> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ubottu> But lucid already means something else!
<tsimpson> !no lucid is <reply> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<Pici> !no releasenotes is <reply> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<txwikinger> how about putting the announcement link in the topic of the party channel ?
<tsimpson> !no karmic is <reply> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !search karmic
<ubottu> Found: koala, grub, karmic koala, 9.10, karmic, grub2, upgrade-#kubuntu, empathy, kde4
<tsimpson> !search lucid
<ubottu> Found: lucid lynx, java, lucid, controls, currentissues*, ubuntu+1, torrents, isitout-#ubuntu-release-party, controls-#ubuntu+1*, releasenotes and 1 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=lucid
<tsimpson> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.3 is the latest major release of the KDE Software Compilation. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 - KDE SC 4.4 Beta1 packages for !karmic are available here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-1 - Support in #kubuntu
<Pici> !no torrents is <reply> Lucid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavors can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<tsimpson> !no kde4 is <reply> KDE SC 4.4 is the latest major release of the KDE Software Compilation. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.4.2 - Support in #kubuntu
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Pici> !search 9.04
<ubottu> Found: qtparted, ubottu: ssh*, intel, disks, 9.04, time, php, jaunty, mailserver, codecs
<nhandler> h00k, ikonia: FYI, the newer version of autobleh should handle gateways correctly
<tsimpson> !no ubuntu+1 is <reply> $curDevelLong is the codename for Ubuntu $curDevelNum - $curDevel is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<h00k> I have to check to see what I have
<tsimpson> !isitout-#ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April.
<tsimpson> !no isitout-#ubuntu-release-party is <reply> Yes
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<h00k> nhandler: apparently I have 1.1
<tsimpson> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<Pici> we fixed that one the other day
<h00k> nhandler:         changed     => q$Id: auto_bleh.pl,v 1.1 2005/03/17 08:19:53 don Exp $,
<nhandler> h00k: Try the version on http://autobleh.projectnet.org/
<h00k> nhandler: that is what I'm looking at now, yeah.
<h00k> reports it is 0.19
<nhandler> h00k: The versions don't really mean much. The maintainer has changed a few times iirc or something like that
<Pici> wow
<Pici> 13:32:40 >>>> Irssi: New peak in #ubuntu@freenode : 2120
<tsimpson> so apw, barney, ogasawara, tazz, TragicallyHip: can we help you?
<KB1JWQ> +1 is shut down.  Tragic. :-)
<Pici> KB1JWQ: it'll be back
<KB1JWQ> Pici: Another three months?
<Pici> KB1JWQ: Actually, we're going to open it back up for Maverick when it's toolchain lands... on May 6th
<marienz> that's the same as what was done with karmic, I think?
<KB1JWQ> Yay.
<KB1JWQ> Maverick Marmoset?
<KB1JWQ> Or Monkey?
<Pici> marienz: Yeah, but we didn't plan it like that.
<Pici> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<marienz> Pici: sounds sensible to me though, but hey, what do I know :)
<Pici> marienz, KB1JWQ, other staff: Thanks for helping with the release maddness here :)
<tazz> tsimpson, nope i was here, just to get the OPs side while #ubuntu-release-party was +m
<marienz> no problem :)
<tazz> great fun! Glad i didnt have to deal with it.
<jussi> !idle | apw barney ogasawara tazz
<ubottu> apw barney ogasawara tazz: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<tazz> ok
<tazz> awayyyyyy!!!!
<Amaranth> Think we'll get 2500 in #ubuntu?
<Pici> Nah.
<Pici> I think we've peaked.
<ikonia> visualise it
<ikonia> it will happen
<Pici> But that means I can't finish my blog post now :(
<ikonia> that's not good
<ikonia> raise the priority
<gord> oh we got to 2000, neat
<Pici> gord: Peak for #ubuntu@freenode: 2120 (Thu Apr 29 13:32:40 2010)
<gord> 2120, isn't that the year of the linux desktop?
<Pici> :D
<knome> gord, you're mistaken... it's 21200
<apw> jussi, thanks, but new op, and obligated to be here
<jussi> apw: for #ubuntu-kernel?
<Pici> !final | tsimpson
<ubottu> tsimpson: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.10 (Maveric Meerkat) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maveric. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<tsimpson> that's because it's using $curDevel
<Pici> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevelLong Maverick Meerkat
<ubottu> Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Pici> ^^
<tsimpson> !final ~= s/curDevel/curStable/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Maveric Meerkat) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maveric. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<tsimpson> !final ~= s/curDevel/curStable/
<tsimpson> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maveric. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pici> tsimpson: can you update the spelling for Maverick in the @config value
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevelLong Maverick Meerkat
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> ty
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevel Maverick
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> !+1
<tsimpson> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> I can't wait to start testing Maverick
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> when is it coming out?
 * marienz twitches
<Pici> IdleOne: Toolchain opens on May 6th
<marienz> oh, sorry, misinterpreted :)
<IdleOne> woooohoooo
<IdleOne> Lucid is awesome but been running it long enough
<IdleOne> heh
<Pici> "Conanical"
<Pici> I guess thats what Coco's been up to lately.
<tonyyarusso> Bwahaha
<gord> conanical make ubanto right?
<mneptok> Conanical The Berbarian. it's a guy in the desert with a 2 handed broadsword.
<AcePreshaw> helo
<AcePreshaw> ikonia
<Pici> AcePreshaw: ikonia is currently AFK, is there something that another operator can help you with?
<AcePreshaw> im  baned
<AcePreshaw> he can help soz
<Pici> Why were you banned?
<AcePreshaw> samping
<Pici> samping?
<AcePreshaw> spam
<Pici> Where?
<AcePreshaw> #ubnutu
<Pici> AcePreshaw: any others?
<AcePreshaw> off topik
<Pici> AcePreshaw: What about all the other channels that you joined and used the ops trigger in?
<Tm_T> chanserv seems to be unresponsive
<Pici> Tm_T: wfm
<AcePreshaw> here
<AcePreshaw> no more
<AcePreshaw> ubnutu-irc
<AcePreshaw> no morer
<AcePreshaw> now
<Pici> AcePreshaw: I don't believe you.
<AcePreshaw> ok im wnatig ikonia
<Pici> You joined and spammed a number of unrelated channels over the past few days.
<Pici> ikonia doesn't need to be here.
<AcePreshaw> i ned t chat to him not  u
<AcePreshaw> soz
<Pici> @mark AcePreshaw
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> -irc ?
<Pici> Hes spammed ! ops in like 10 channels yesterday
<charlie-tca> yes
<Tm_T> there were others too, I'm sure
<charlie-tca> #ubuntu+1 also
<knome> looks like he can't type. either he is 8, drunk or retarded.
<knome> (or american)
 * knome hides
<Pici> ..
<Tm_T> AcePreshaw: no this issue doesn't require ikonia (:
<Pici> Hes gone.
<Tm_T> and apparently doesn't like to get the issue dealt
<Tm_T> knome: be nice
<Pici> I wasn't going to unban him anyway, but it would have been nice to get answers that were more than two words.
<knome> Tm_T, always daddy :)
<jpds> Pici: $ host us.archive.ubuntu.com
<h00k> I wonder if ubuntu.com is going to take on a more impressive overhaul in the future
<Tm_T> oh, forgot to check that
<h00k> I mean, it looks good, I just expected a bigger theme change
<Tm_T> hmmm, interesting...
<Pici> jpds: hmm?
<gord> sigh, lets not have releases anymore, it just causes problems :(
<jpds> gord: But they're so much fun!
<funkyHat> Surprised someone didn't remove LzrdKing
<topyli> yeah
<topyli> gord & topyli, the nicest, most patient tag team ever :)
<funkyHat> hehee
<gord> also, its late on release day, tired :(
<funkyHat> I would have removed him if ops weren't already speaking to him
<funkyHat> When he carried on, I mean
<IdleOne> when is -party closing?
<LjL> hey ho hey. can i put bestbot into -r-p (with the noisiest bits removed) to advertize it a little?
<IdleOne> sounds good to me
<IdleOne> Don't know how much weight my opinion carries on this matter
<IdleOne> :)
<LjL> eh, no offence but i'd rather have an IRCC member, to avoid being beaten up about it later :P
<knome> what if we beat you first, and then you put bestbot there, so you wouldn't need to suffer the punishment afterwards?
<LjL> fine with me
<IdleOne> LjL: none taken
 * knome takes his whip from the closet
<topyli> advertise what?
<LjL> topyli: bestbot
<LjL> to make it known
<topyli> oh, i read that as put bestbot in there to advertise something :)
<topyli> bestbot might be good to have there, no opposition here
<IdleOne> that is 1.5 votes for
<topyli> long as nobody asks me to join it, i'm fine
<IdleOne> motion carried!
<LjL> IdleOne: wait
<IdleOne> wait wait
<LjL> i'm still in the process of being beaten ;(
<IdleOne> knome: please finish with the beating in a timely manner
<knome> hehe
<knome> IdleOne, do you think 5cm wounds are deep enough?
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (ConcreteRose)
<IdleOne> knome: only if they cover more then 25% of his legs
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu (ConcreteRose trolling)
<knome> legs?! i mean whole body...
<IdleOne> knome: yeah that is good
<knome> okay
<IdleOne> let him go off and play with his bot now :)
<knome> then i can probably stop
<knome> LjL, sorry for puncturing your other eye, that was a complete miss
<IdleOne> h00k: I think ConcreteRose has had plenty warnings and temporary bans. He is a chronic troll
<h00k> I've seen him before, yeah. I just banned.
<IdleOne> all week long he has kept pushing the limits
<tsimpson> LjL: how noisy will it be?
 * IdleOne begins work on medication to cure Chronic troll syndrome.
<IdleOne> knome: I may need your help on this project
<knome> yes, sir!
<IdleOne> bring your whip
<knome> hehe
<IdleOne> haha
 * knome takes the whip with some rusty nails
<Jordan_U> jcbv is trolling #ubuntu
<LjL> tsimpson: right now i'm in the process of removing the noisy parts... it will reply to "what's the best X" if it knows what "X" is, to "list every X" (same), and to "X is the best Y" (i might remove that later, but i guess it needs it to make people understrand they can vote). unless i forget to comment out things, that should be all
<LjL> oh, also "vote for the best X" - it'll say "the poll starts" and "the poll ends"
<tsimpson> ok, I'd be fine with that
<LjL> tsimpson: actually, i'm making the "i'll keep that in mind" responses a PM
<topyli> bestbot is pretty useless anyway, i would just make one that replies "emacs" to everything :)
<topyli> no i wouldn't, as i don't actually use it even to the small extent i used to, but i'm sure someone would!
<LjL> topyli: it's not useless! ;( it's allowed me to keep lists of program categories fine
<LjL> of course, the voting part is useless. it's only useful to make people submit package entries
<topyli> aye
<topyli> sorry LjL :(
<LjL> it's fine :P
<LjL> so if you have any problem with bestbot, ring
<IdleOne> Who was that masked ljl?
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> I need a break and a beer
<IdleOne> later
<funkyHat> !cowbell-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> this factoid needs more cowbell
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<funkyHat> bler
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, blendmaster1024 said: !ingo is awesome
<blendmaster1024> ubottu just said "Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail" when i tried to do an !info and typoed to !ingo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blendmaster1024> no idea what it did but ignore it, it was a typo
<Pici> !ingo
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-30
<tsimpson> @config plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease lucid
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> Pici: Your munin thing is missing about 10 people from #u and -r-p, is it a polling type thing? or what?
<Flannel> IdleOne: heh
<IdleOne> I saw :P
<IdleOne> he is not responding well
<IdleOne> leave him on mute for a while. he is nowhere near ready to calm down
<IdleOne> never been told to suck an egg before
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> I asked him to come here when he is ready to discuss calmly
<IdleOne> Flannel: should I unmute yarkot?
<IdleOne> I suspect a rant and foul language will follow
<Flannel> IdleOne: no, you told him to come here when he's ready right?
<Flannel> ready to rejoin the channel, that is
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> ok, will leave it
<Flannel> You could also turn mute into ban
<Flannel> quiets are more confusing, since you can join the channel, and most clients will show you as speaking
<Flannel> so, no one knows you're not speaking, etc.  They can get forgotten
<IdleOne> so if I set a ban the quiet gets removed/superseeded?
<Flannel> ban, then remove quiet (or v.v.)
<IdleOne> v.v.?
<Flannel> If you have both a ban and a quiet set on a person, they can't speak or join the channel
<Flannel> vice-versa
<IdleOne> oh hehe
<IdleOne> ok
<Flannel> if you ban a person, they can't a) join the channel, b) speak in the channel (if they're already there)
<Flannel> so, a ban makes a mute redundant
<elky> I really wish for an ircd feature where redundant bans got overwritten, rather than replicated.
<IdleOne> man this client is failing or is it me
<bazhang> xchat?
<IdleOne> yes
<bazhang> using chanserv.py?
<IdleOne> yes
<bazhang>  /cs u nickname  after you /cs b nickname
<IdleOne> yeah I thought that is what I did
<jussi> Upgrade in progress. I wonder how slow its gonna be...
<jussi> oh, and good morning :D
<persia> good morning.  Very slow.
<IdleOne> morning jussi
<jussi> persia: actually, doing ok ish, somewhere between 400 and 700 kb/s :)
<jussi> sitting on 564 currently
<jpds> jussi: You are using fi.archive right?
<jussi> jpds: I cant remember, Ive changed a few times
<jussi> although speed has dropped significantly now
<jpds> Current bandwidth utilization 627.32 Mbit/s
<jussi> we are down to 200kb/s now
<maco> the bot's still defaulting to karmic package versions instead of lucid ones on the !info call
<persia> I watched that setting be changed.  Probably needs another thwack.
<bazhang> not here
<persia> [08:33] <tsimpson> @config plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease lucid
<persia> [08:33] <ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> works right here
<persia> maco: which bot?
<maco> ubottu
<maco> i just did "!info lyx" in #kubuntu and it returned the karmic version info instead of lucid
<bazhang> yep saw that. /msg ubottu works though
 * maco raises an eyebrow
<maco> it gave IdleOne the lucid version in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> yup
<jussi> @config channel #kubuntu plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease
<ubottu> karmic
<jussi> @config channel #kubuntu plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease lucid
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi> fixored
<jussi> maco: ^^
<maco> jussi: thanks
<maco> jussi: by the way, how long does it usually take your quassel client to sync to the core?
<maco> mine takes about 10 minutes
<maco> oh and how much memory does top say quasselclient is using in the resident column?
<jussi> lo
<jussi> lol
<jussi>  2514 jussi     20   0  289m  89m  16m S    1  3.0   3:42.40 quasselclient
<maco> 13996 maco      20   0  782m 217m  42m S    1  5.5   4:57.87 quasselclient
<jussi> maco: about 20 seconds?
<jussi> maco: old version?
<maco> 0.6.1
<maco> the one in lucid
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> weird
<jussi> thats pretty recent.
<jussi> mind, I should update the core I guess...
<jussi> maco: core restart coming soon.
<maco> how long is soon?
<jussi> soon as the build is finished (5 or 10 mins)
<maco> ok
<maco> whats your ping time for jussi01.com?
<maco> (possibly related to 20s v. 10m)
<persia> I find that my clients quit badly, and I end up running killall quasselclient every once in a while, which suddenly makes everything faster.
<jussi> icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=21.3 ms
<jussi> although its likely its that big because Im on ssh compiling atm.
<maco> jussi: "big"
<jussi> maco: ?
<maco> icmp_seq=1 ttl=45 time=141 ms
<jussi> lol
<jussi> maco: did the update help you connection time?
<maco> but yay that only took 5 minutes to sync
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> :D
<maco> after it says like 210ms lag, /then/ it finally starts moving from 0% backlog downloaded to 1%
<elky> is smb broken in lucid? i'm getting people tell me it is...
<gord> not broken here
<elky> 32 or 64?
<ikonia> not broken on 64
<gord> erm not sure, smbfs running on 32 and 64bit clients fine, the server won't let me ssh in right now to check, i appear to have forgotten my private key on this machine
<elky> gord, <vox> if you browse the network, the share doesnt appear <vox> if you know the full smb path, it goes straight in
<gord> sounds to me like a broadcast setting
<topyli> only network problem i've had is my printer printing about 0.8 pages per minute
<dholbach> good morning
<ikonia> hello ogasawara_
<ogasawara_> ikonia: hi
<ikonia> ogasawara_: how can we help you today ?
<ogasawara_> ikonia: I was under the impression I'm supposed to be on the channel being a new op (mainly for #ubuntu-kernel)
<ogasawara_> ikonia: If that's not the case, I'm happy to drop from this channel
<ikonia> oooh, I don't know about #ubuntu-kernel
<ikonia> no no
<ikonia> I'm probably wrong
 * ikonia looks to the council if it's -ops or -irc
<Tm_T> ogasawara_: feel free to stay until stated otherwise
<Tm_T> and welcome
<ogasawara_> Tm_T: ok thanks
<topyli> ogasawara, -kernel is not a core channel, so technically you're not required to idle here. idling on -irc is definitely a good idea
<ogasawara> topyli: ok cool, I'll switch then.  thanks.
<Tm_T> topyli: we need to find out why they are directed here, I'd say
<topyli> ogasawara, pl
<topyli> oh,
<topyli> Tm_T, directed?
<elky> wow, -party has died already?
<elky> Tm_T, it's probably a case of "you should idle in the ops channel" without it being qualified as to /which/ ops channel.
<ikonia> elky: good
<elky> could just be that the US has gone to bed.
<ikonia> eithe way win
<ikonia> either
<elky> hey, i'm not complaining :P
<elky> Dammit. I jinxed it.
<elky> aww, it keeps undying
<elky> darn zombie channel.
<gord> there is one obvious solution. ircc needs to start supplying us with shotguns
<knome> don't forget the whips
<gord> thats for vampires
<Pici> Flannel: It polls every 5 minutes
<bazhang> jcbv trolling?
<Pici> What do you think?
<switchgirl> hi i want to complain about ubottu
<Pici> yes?
<switchgirl> it's not been programmed to know what time it is in the uk
<switchgirl> but most other places work fine
<Pici> Did you look at the URL that it gave you when you put in an invalid location?
<switchgirl> yeah but still
<Pici> switchgirl: The bot is still a computer program that takes parameters, it can't accept every sort of input.
<switchgirl> i said @now UK
<switchgirl> or @now Edinburgh
<switchgirl> @now London
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/London: April 30 2010, 14:54:20
<switchgirl> it knows london.... that'll have to do...
<switchgirl> :s
<switchgirl> sorry
<linnylin> hey i need help asap i cant log into anything
<linnylin> i upgraded from 9.10 wiht auto update swaped vid cards from old tnt to geforce 2 now i cantg log in nor could i ever nor did it ever work screen was all sticky and messed up
<linnylin> dammit
<Pici> linnylin: This is the Ubuntu operators channel. It looks like you have been banned from #ubuntu
<Pici> Do you know why?
<linnylin> yeah cause im mad my 2 pcs are not working now
<linnylin> when they were working just fine yesterday
<Pici> And?
<linnylin> and what
<linnylin> thye banned me cause im pissed dude
<linnylin> i got sutff i need to be doing but i have to get thiese pcs up and running and
<linnylin> i dont appreciate that auto update thing breakign my pc
<linnylin> trying to upgrade to 10.04 if it dont work u should not have it up
<linnylin> and u darn shure dont need to be telling people to reccomend this to their friends they might kick your ass
<jpds> linnylin: You clearly did something wrong.
<linnylin> no i didnt
<linnylin> i followed the proceudres
<linnylin> dont blame me
<linnylin> yeah blame me for trusting that some things are free
<linnylin> look pal u wanna help me get my pcs running since u seem like an ubuntu official
<Pici> linnylin: Are you aware of our channel guidelines?
<linnylin> im  not here for all that
<Pici> Then you won't be joining our support channels any time soon.
<linnylin> i just came in here ot get my pc back working lucking i hvae a lap top or i would be screwdd think of the people that dont
<linnylin> ok im aware of the guidlines can i get support now
<Pici> linnylin: So you understand what #ubuntu is for then?
<linnylin> i gotta figure out how to fix my pcs
<linnylin> guess i will go beat my dog
<bazhang> wow
<Pici> My patience was wearing thin there.
<jrib> shame, they could share what went wrong so that it doesn't happen next time but instead...
<ubottu> tarzeau called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, blendmaster1024 said: !the cake is a lie
<ikonia> ubottu tell blendmaster1024 your factoid is a lie
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ikonia
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> hah
<ikonia> ??? err no, tell him not remember it
<Pici> ubottu: forget tell blendmaster1024 your factoid
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<jrib> so what was the record yesterday?
<tsimpson> the highest when I checked was ~2015
<tsimpson> but I wasn't watching closely
<ikonia> ughhh typing on this phone is tough
<ikonia> if there was free wifi I could use my ipod
 * gnomefreak uses phone to make and recieve phone calls :)
<gnomefreak> 1769
<gnomefreak> a little down from last time i looked
<Pici> jrib: Peak for #ubuntu@freenode: 2120 (Thu Apr 29 13:32:40 2010)
<MTecknology> I just don't get this... damn, hell, friggin, etc. are ok to use. but eff isn't. Could you guys explain this to me?
<MTecknology> I just want to understand where the heck the line is because it went from being hazy to completely obscure.
<IdleOne> damn hell and friggin shouldn't be ok to use either
<MTecknology> IdleOne: I just got told to watch my language for using 'eff'. Rather than arguing there I want to ask here.
<IdleOne> gimme a minute MTecknology I got a phone call
<MTecknology> ok
<IdleOne> MTecknology, sorry bout that
<IdleOne> important call, couldn't hang up
<IdleOne> ok so it is pretty simple actually. cursing is not allowed (you know that already) obfuscated cursing is just as bad as the real thing
<MTecknology> IdleOne: they happen - without a doubt more important than this
<IdleOne> MTecknology, glad you understand priorities :)
<IdleOne> so anyway, if I say F you for example
<IdleOne> or eff you
<MTecknology> then how is friggin ok? that's obfuscation of fucking
<IdleOne> you know exactly what it means right
<IdleOne> it isn't
<MTecknology> I see that somewhat frequently in ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> but the ops are not always around and there is no rule saying that you can't enforce the rules also
<MTecknology> I get lectured if I try to hit on things - I stopped helping in #ubuntu because of that
<IdleOne> hit on things?
<MTecknology> tell somebody not to swear or yell
<IdleOne> Well, important thing is to try and enforce the rules but not seem like "it's my way or the highway"
<IdleOne> then there is also common sense that comes into play and knowing when to let some things slide
<MTecknology> I can see myself doing that a little bit. I'm a pretty strict person..
<IdleOne> MTecknology, I am also. often times I have to stop myself from hitting the send key :/
<MTecknology> I had a dream once where I wrote a script so any swearing in all of irc granted a kick :P
<MTecknology> Not to mention some really off the wall dreams from just this morning... but ot
<IdleOne> haha, yeah sometimes I thing the floodbots should have something like that for repeat offenders
<IdleOne> s/thing/think
<MTecknology> I'm also curious - since we're on this..
<MTecknology> how is it that damn and hell are ok?
<IdleOne> this is how I see it, if there is something you can not say in front of strangers while in line at a bank. Don't say it on irc :)
<MTecknology> or is that one of those things where it's just easier to let it slide?
<IdleOne> they aren't either but would you prefer we make a list of words that are not allowed or ask you nicely to use your judgement?
<MTecknology> In addition to being strict- I'm also very open and opinionated :P
<MTecknology> that's not me - I see damn and hell used VERY frequently in -ot
<MTecknology> in irc I don't use those - except for here because we're discussing it..
<IdleOne> Like I said before you can say something if those words make you uncomfortable.
<IdleOne> We are all expected to follow and apply the guidelines and code of conduct, not just the ops and leadersd of Ubuntu but all users
<MTecknology> I do, and I've asked an op to say something, I've mentioned it in the mailing list - and each time I'm told they're fine
<IdleOne> MTecknology, maybe something to bring up to the IRCC at the next meeting ?
<IdleOne> just so we can get clarification
<MTecknology> will do- I should be able to make it
<IdleOne> MTecknology, add it to the agenda
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> one other thing... care if I query?
<IdleOne> ask away
<MTecknology> unless you want to hop into #ubuntu-drupal where it's relevant
<IdleOne> up to you. /msg, in here, or there
<AcePreshaw> ikonia
<AcePreshaw> ?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, look said: !the cake is a lie
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-01
<maco> what part of "you dont have to leave" does ratdog not get?
<maco> oh well
<tirh> how do i get banned
<h00k> wait, what?
<elky> trolly troll is trolling
<ubottu> In ubottu, mbd said: What is the latest version of ubuntu ?
<bazhang> <MTecknology> kcj1993: there is ##ubuntu-booze
<elky> why oh why can he not grow up
<IdleOne> just today he came in here asking about the reason why damn and friggin are ok but if he uses "eff" he gets yelled at.
<IdleOne> :/
<elky> since when is "friggin" ok?
<elky> and the problem with him is, and pleia2 will testify, that he doesn't just use it occasionally, he gets in to his head he can do it and it becomes a part of every second sentence he utters.
<IdleOne> elky: I didn't say it was
<elky> you didn't. he's got it from somewhere though
<IdleOne> well what he was telling me is that he sees a lot of people in -ot use damn and frigging and not get warnings
<IdleOne> and I guess he was upset that he got told and not the others
<elky> im not sure how damn is relevent to an obfuscation of the f-word.
<elky> we're certainly not strict on it.
<IdleOne> think he used that as an example
<elky> it's a crappy example
<IdleOne> lol
<elky> why do people get to say butterflies but i cant say eff you!?
<IdleOne> OMG elky you said flutterbies
<IdleOne> *stern warning*
<elky> ohmy!
<IdleOne> I got told to suck an egg yesterday
<IdleOne> heh, first for me
<elky> ... by a kindergarten kid?
<IdleOne> no a 57 year old man or so he told me
<IdleOne> I had to quiet him in #u
<jrib> no death threats yet?
<IdleOne> not yet
<IdleOne> I plan on posting those to my blog
<elky> jrib, he doesn't have the fan club for it
<IdleOne> with names of guilty not removed
<IdleOne> :)
<elky> jrib, the fan club almost always precedes the death threat
<jrib> heh
<elky> IdleOne, you haven't been chased between channels by a troll yet, have you?
<IdleOne> first he said I was being childish by not allowing him to act like an arse in the channel and then asked how old I was. So I told him and he then proceeded to tell me to go suck an egg
<IdleOne> elky: I am still fresh at this so no :)
<IdleOne> oh and also that I needed to grow up
<IdleOne> was tame I am sure compared to some of the stuff you folks have gotten
<elky> yeah, so a fan club is when you get a troll chasing you between channels to comment on the colour of your skin, your sexual orientation, your preference for children, etc.
<IdleOne> have not had to suffer that. yet!
<elky> You will.
<IdleOne> sexual orientation?? laying down I guess
<elky> It's usually at once you have a fanclub that your mortality comes in to question.
<IdleOne> irc death threats == fail
<elky> Normally.
<elky> When you look at their hostname and can note that they are serviced by a nearby exchange, they become less fail.
<IdleOne> Well if they can get close enough to me then they better be ready to fight
<IdleOne> actually a few years ago someone threatened my wife on irc. after a little searching I found a picture he had posted online and didn't notice that in the picture was the street sign of the street he lived on
<IdleOne> He didn't bother her anymore
<IdleOne> anyway that was a million lifetimes ago and today I am about the Ubuntu.
<h00k> raj is starting to get a little trolly about mint in #ubuntu
<bazhang> alabd is back as inconsiderable
<h00k> noted
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, winXPuser said: ubottu: !bootparameters is https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/i386/boot-parms.html
<winXPuser> I wanted to let ubottu know that !bootparameters is https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/i386/boot-parms.html , it said that my edit request was forwarded here
<winXPuser> there is no such factoid at present yet, I wish to add it
<bazhang> he's trying to get a new cloak to ban evade it would appear
<bazhang> winXPuser, thanks
<h00k> bazhang: referring to alabd?
<bazhang> winXPuser, was there something else?
<winXPuser> bazhang, no. no other question.
<bazhang> winXPuser, okay thanks.
<winXPuser> bazhang, do you mean that should leave now?
<bazhang> winXPuser, should you not require any immediate assistance, its the channel policy
<winXPuser> okay
<bazhang> h00k, yep
<h00k> good catch.
<bazhang> he's asking about anyone being able to identify him in any way, using a proxy as well.
<h00k> bazhang: which channel did he ask that in?
<bazhang> #freenode
<h00k> >.<
<h00k> okay, I need to begin a roadtrip in...4 hours, I should sleep.
<h00k> Peace,all.
<bazhang> bye
<elky> bazhang, I like it when they name themselves so aptly.
<bazhang> elky, I had to read that twice; on first look I read 'inconsiderate'
<jussi> hiya nickspoon, nice to see you around again. what can we help you with?
<nickspoon> Huh?
<nickspoon> I don't need any help, Mr. jussi :)
<jussi> !idle | nickspoon
<ubottu> nickspoon: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<nickspoon> Last time I checked I was an op? :s
<nickspoon> Apparently not any more, which I guess is fair enough.
<bazhang> AcePreshaw, how can we help you
<AcePreshaw> nm
<Mamarok> I think he is looking for a ban removal
<nhandler> Yeah, he went around using the op trigger in a bunch of channels. He game here a while ago looking for ikonia
<Mamarok> hm, I think ikonia will not be around in the next days, so he will have to wait quite some time :)
<elky> !chanserv.py
<ubottu> chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | http://www.kaarsemaker.net/downloads/code/chanserv.py
<elky> ^ is that current or out of date?
<jussi> Im not certain, but I remember Dennis saying he was going to update it.
<elky> the factoid could be updated independent of dennis' script.
<elky> (which i would do, if i knew the link to update it with)
<jussi> no, I mean dennis updated the script. but Im by no means certain that he actually did it
<tsimpson> it's the current correct link
<jussi> tsimpson: ahh, great :)
<ubottu> maek0 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Tm_T> hi
<elky> could someone from the IRCC please take ljl aside and teach him some manners?
<jrib> regarding?
<bazhang> looked more like spaceghost to be honest
<elky> maek0 is trying to get people to stop harrassing him by highlighting, ljl is adamant that it's all maek0's fault and that since he himself never got upset, maek0 isn't allowed to.
<elky> then told maek0 to leave because he stated that the community was mean.
<bazhang> true, but spaceghost is often at the center of these type of events
<elky> in other words, he's being an ass.
<bazhang> yep
<jrib> meh, -offtopic is the place to have that discussion, I don't see them being belligerent
<jrib> but I'll stay out of it, I don't care to be involved in -offtopic administration
<bazhang> I always get highlighted there
<elky> holy crap that was a whole lot of bullying.
<elky> and since when did our users forget the difference between typos and lolspeak
<txwikinger> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<txwikinger> @btlogin
<ubottu> overmind called the ops in #ubuntu (L)
<Flannel> would've expected floodbot to mute
<AdamDV> Whats the deal with ubuntu.com? Wasn't it supposed to be re-branded?
<nhandler> AdamDV: My guess is that they are still working on it. But this isn't the right channel for this discussion
<AdamDV> What channel is?
<nhandler> AdamDV: You might want to try #ubuntu-website
<AdamDV> Thanks
<jpds> "I DEMAND new shiny ponies OR ELSE".
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (Bayliners)
<ubottu> Bayliners called the ops in #ubuntu (guntbert sucks)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from andriucha1982)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Toshi)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Toshi  keeps on using caps and so on, when told not to)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from toshi)
<AcePreshaw> canu help ,me plz
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, CartoonCat said: ! omg this is a great bug
#ubuntu-ops 2010-05-02
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, MTecknology said: !lts is <reply>LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, MTecknology said: !lucid is <reply>Ubuntu 10.04-LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04 - See !lts for more details.
<bazhang> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<bazhang> previously a remove/kick for gateway users was enough; floodbots would then ban
<elky> I don't see the point in "warning" wastrel, do you?
<IdleOne> nope ban/forward
<IdleOne> he knows the rules
<elky> he knows where we are
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> he isn't a newbie, knows better then that
<elky> <wastrel> !learn add nice "Also we should always be nice to each other." <-- was his previous contribution to the channel
<elky> ... juswhatha?
<IdleOne> lol yeah I saw
<IdleOne> and that isn't a bad edit for the !nice factoid actually
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-devel, George_E said: ubottu: Haha. That is a *real* bug.
<elky> guys, we need to clear some exempts
<ubottu> In ubottu, ravenkhan said: my name is adnan khan.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ravenkhan said: my name is Adnan Khan.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ravenkhan said: my number is 9350138014
<ravenkhan> hii all
<ravenkhan> hello
<ravenkhan> my name is Khan
<ravenkhan> hey anyone here listening?
<ravenkhan> !Codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<ravenkhan> !pm > apw
<ubottu> apw, please see my private message
<ravenkhan> !pm > ravenkhan
<ubottu> ravenkhan, please see my private message
<ravenkhan> !pm > wgrant
<ubottu> wgrant, please see my private message
<ravenkhan> !pm > ubottu
<ubottu> ravenkhan, please see my private message
<ravenkhan> !caps | adnan
<ubottu> adnan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ravenkhan> !caps > adnan
<gord> please stop that ravenkhan
<ravenkhan> oh you are here
<gord> ravenkhan, can we help you with anything?
<ravenkhan> yeah i wanted to know about the channel
<gord> this is the ubuntu namespace operator channel, which we use to manage the irc channels in the ubuntu namespace. is there anything else?
<TheOracle> That's obnoxious.
<ravenkhan> hey what did you do?
<Tm_T> we did nothing
<ravenkhan> gord: are you awake ?
<ravenkhan> gord: what did you do?
<TheOracle> ravenkhan: May we help you with something?
<ravenkhan> TheOracle: no i am asking to gord
<ravenkhan> gord: reply me.
<TheOracle> ravenkhan: Please see the topic.
<TheOracle> ravenkhan: Please either ask a question or part the channel. :-)
<ravenkhan> TheOracle: yeah i have . what you want to show me special there
<ravenkhan> TheOracle: so i am asking
<ravenkhan> TheOracle:  remove gord he is idle against your rules.
<TheOracle> ravenkhan: He's an operator.  He's permitted to idle here.
<ravenkhan> TheOracle: oh yeah. And he is also allowed to shit other people computers?
<TheOracle> ravenkhan: Firstly, language please.
<TheOracle> ravenkhan: Secondly, he didn't do anything to your computer.
<ravenkhan> TheOracle: how do you know
<TheOracle> ravenkhan: Your network had a route flap.  That's not anthing IRC based.
<ravenkhan> TheOracle: what is route flap?
<ravenkhan> TheOracle: dont make me fool.
<TheOracle> ravenkhan: Was there something you wanted from this channel?  If not, please leave. :-)
<ravenkhan> TheOracle: yeah i wanted my answer
 * TheOracle goes back to sleep
<ravenkhan> TheOracle: GONE TO SLEEP DEAR
<ravenkhan> !sex | gord
<ubottu> gord: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<TheOracle> Forgive me if I overstepped any bounds. :-)
<Tm_T> that quiet is unnecessary now, I guess
<TheOracle> Tm_T: Yeah, it's a ten minute autoquiet.
<Tm_T> roger
<TheOracle> I could pull it, but it'll still get pulled when it hits expiry.
<TheOracle> He's now ranting at me in PM, lovely.
<Tm_T> aww
<Tm_T> not that it was unexepected
<Tm_T> -e
<gord> woo, i got off free because i left to get a cup of coffee. is there anything coffee can't do?
<Tm_T> gord: it can't brew coffee yet
<Tm_T> nor wash coffee stains away
<knome> Tm_T, in a way it can - you are just left with recolored stuff
<Tm_T> knome: coffee cannot wash coffee stains away
<wgrant> Tm_T: If I dilute it to homeopathic concentrations it can!
<Tm_T> ):
<jussi> Tm_T: it can wash coffee stains away, just the same way as it dealt with that guy before for gord :D go get coffee and all is fixored :D
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> still ~180 in -r-p
<IdleOne> clear it
<IdleOne> /msg ChanServ CLEAR #ChatZone USERS
<jpds> s/#ChatZone/#ubuntu/
<jussi> lol
<jussi> we should seriously do that one day... :P :P
<Tm_T> jussi: "no niin" <3 (:)
<jussi> :D
<elky> Best Op Resignation Evar.
<jussi> elky: ?
<jussi> oh, doing that? ^^
<elky> Clearing #ubuntu would be...
<jussi> yeah
<elky> yup
<Tm_T> actually, going thru all users who haven't been active in channel for, let's say, a month... would gain nothing :-P
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from erry)
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (erry)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from erry)
<Tm_T> hmm, what should we think about linux vs GNU/linux discussion in our support channels?
<Tm_T> I find it only adding unnecessary noise'
<tsimpson> it's noise
<funkyHat> I feel like creating a channel specifically for the discussion of Linux vs GNU/Linux
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Bitaxan)
<funkyHat> I responded already
<ZykoticK9> Are there any specific OPs for the #ubuntu-ca channel?  Or would changing the /TOPIC be a general Ubuntu OPS duty?  I don't have an alternative replacement at this time - I'm just wondering what process, or who to contact, about updating this outdated TOPIC.  Thanks go to all OPs for your services BTW.
<Flannel> ZykoticK9: LoCo channels aren't handled by -ops, #ubuntu-irc is the place to contact those operators (and actually, #ubuntu-ca would probably be the first place I'd ask)
<ZykoticK9> Flannel, thanks
<ZykoticK9> Flannel, if i was to issue a !ops command in that channel would it notify you guys, or just the loco-operators?
<tsimpson> which bot is in that channel?
<Flannel> ZykoticK9: It wouldn't let us know.  I have no idea if the bot is tweaked to be channel specific with that factoid,
<ZykoticK9> tsimpson, how could i tell?
<Flannel> ZykoticK9: but you can find people with access with /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-ca list
<tsimpson> ZykoticK9: is there an nick starting with ubot there?
<ZykoticK9> tsimpson, ubot2
<ZykoticK9> Flannel, thanks for that command - it lists a couple of nics, but i'm not totally sure what i'm seeing
<tsimpson> ZykoticK9: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Flannel> ZykoticK9: Those three nicks have access in that channel.  Ignore the flags, they're not significant in this case.
<ZykoticK9> Flannel, so one of those three has the power to change the topic?
<Flannel> ZykoticK9: All three of those three, yes.
<ZykoticK9> Flannel, thank you very much for your help.  tsimpson thank you as well.
<funkyHat> Amaranth: we think he might be Bitaxan, who I kicked just before he joined. In which case he's "ban" evading
<funkyHat> oh look
<Amaranth> Look at what?
<funkyHat> Nevermind, scrollback fail
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-25
<elky> Pici, nhandler, im pretty sure we did it like that to avoid the spambot-traversable logs from being peppered with it.
<nhandler> elky: It is fairly easy to get rid of those messages when moderating the list with listadmin and keep them out of peoples' email. I think I'd rather risk the extra spam getting caught in the queue in this case
<rww> listadmin ♥
<nhandler> Yeah, listadmin is great (especially if you moderate many mailman lists)
<rww> especially if you moderate lists like Ubuntu's where the mailserver admins can't figure out to stop the lists from backscatter spamming each other
<rww> listadmin automatically processed something like 95% of ubuntu-us-ca's quarantined mail by the time I got bored and stopped moderating it. It was glorious.
<rww> Today in why-linux-going-mainstream-hurts-my-head, someone deletes /tmp.
<elky> hah
<Jordan_U> rww: A few years ago someone came into #ubuntu asking for help with a production server thousands of miles away from them. They had deleted */etc/*, and they only had the one ssh connection still usable to fix it.
<Jordan_U> That person happened to be using Red Hat rather than Ubuntu, but after moving the discussion to another channel we actually did manage to salvage the situation by some miracle.
<rww> Any #ubuntu-offtopic ops around?
<rww> tonyyarusso: I see you hiding. I'm going for a walk, hold down the fort for 10 minutes ;P
<tonyyarusso> bah!
<jebblue> rww I apologize for stating my opinion concerning the direction that Conoical took when Mark Shttleworth turned over the reigns; I'm a supporter of Ubuntu, a fan, an unofficial evangelist. I do not like Unity but I think if one can state that in of all places an Off-topic forum then it should be ok. I did not mean to offend anyone on the basis of sex or anything - but yes I also do not like the color purple.
<rww> I don't care about your opinion of Ubuntu. I don't use it myself, and it doesn't affect me in the slightest. You're banned from #ubutu-offtopic because you equated "woman" and "underexperienced" and then went on a rant about how a woman being in charge of Canonical has something to do with the color purple. That is sexism, and you will not be sexist in #ubuntu-offtopic or any other #ubuntu* channel.
<tonyyarusso> jebblue: The issue is not that you dislike purple, or unity, or whatever - the issue is that you felt the need to blame the involvement of women in management of the project for the things you dislike.
<rww> Since I think this is the first time you've been banned, I'm willing to remove the ban, but I would like to be very, very clear about what is and isn't acceptable behavior.
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<jebblue> good night guys
<rww> Well there we go, then.
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops jebblue joined channel, did not progress ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<crum> hey what happened?
<crum> I am banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<crum> again!
<crum> I don't even know what I did I sear
<crum> swear
 * rww looks
<crum> thanks
<rww> crum: Do you use any other nicknames apart from this one?
<crum> nope
<crum> I did a while back but not in the past 3 months
<rww> crum: Alrighty, you only have one ban set on you, since 10 days ago. I was asking because you said in #ubuntu the other day that you'd been banned a month and had come in here and talked about it, so I figured I'd check.
<rww> hypatia: it's your ban, are you around?
<crum> I did come in hear and talk about it
<crum> the op said that I'd be unbanned in 24 hours
<rww> This was before then. But anyways, let me check through the logs and see where we're at. One minute.
<crum> thank you sir
<rww> crum: Alrighty. Looks like you said it wouldn't happen again, which is really what we're looking for, so I'm going to remove your ban. When you rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic, please read the channel topic and the guidelines linked in there, and consider not bringing up politics, since it doesn't tend to end well ;)
<crum> ok
<rww> you should now be able to join #ubuntu-offtopic, please do so and speak so I know you're all set
<crum> rww whoever wrote the guidelines must be a lawyer
<rww> Excellent. Have a good day, and bear in mind that future bans are rather harder to get rid of :)
<rww> crum: they've been amended through years of people looking for loopholes >.>
<crum> how did freenode get to lawyerish on channel rules.
<crum> well I guess you just told me how
<crum> the rules aren't clear on which subjects if any are not allowed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tsimpson> crum: that's intended
<rww> The things that aren't recommended are listed on there, and you're required to stop talking about them if asked. In terms of outright bans on topics, freenode's list is a good start: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#offtopic
<rww> Really, though, just use common sense and stop if someone asks you to.
<crum> Of the plethora of implicated algorithms in Geographic Information Systems, the majority rests in the bounds computation geometry.
<crum> Is that a good sentence?
<rww> crum: #ubuntu-ops is for ban resolution. I think you meant to put that in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<crum> oops wrong chan
<elky> <crum> rww whoever wrote the guidelines must be a lawyer <-- i should take that as a compliment, right?
<elky> (though, it's not really primarily my document anymore)
<rww> elky: You're qualified to practice internet law!
<Flannel> Hmm, have the guidelines been reorganized yet? or is that still pending from a bajillion months ago?
<Flannel> Looks like it's still pending.
<elky> Flannel, i dunno. i'm on the ircc and I'm confused as to where we were up to when my term started, and i'm not really any more clued-in now.
<Flannel> a while ago (I'll look in my logs in a minute) we discussed reorganizing the Guidelines to make the important stuff near the top, etc, etc
<rww> You people need to get yourselves a ticket tracker. I hear complaining about emails never getting answered on one side, and confusion about what you have to work on on the other.
<rww> I know this has come up before, but you need to actually do it.
<Flannel> Us mere operators were told not to just make the changes when we volunteered, because the IRCC was going to/was already working on/whatever it.
<tsimpson> Flannel: that's not the reason you're asked not to change it
<Flannel> tsimpson: The "We'll do it" was the answer, yes.
<tsimpson> it's a policy, and so it is supposed to be approved/changed only by the ircc
<Flannel> tsimpson: I don't see how re-arranging blocks from A C B D E to A B C D E is a change of policy.
<elky> tsimpson, see, this is something that changed then. In days gone by, it was "not to be changed without consultation with the ircc"
<tsimpson> because it should still be reviewed by the ircc before being accepted
<rww> If you only read every 9th word, you get the secret hidden policies. Switching sections around breaks that.
<elky> and consulting was easy. you asked and actually ayes and nays within a reasonable timeframe.
<pleia2> rww: I knew it!
<elky> now people wait forever for even acknowledgement of mails
<tsimpson> elky: I think it's a little strict too, but it's better than having "don't edit this page, unless X, Y or Z..."
<elky> tsimpson, er... no comprehendo. We used to be room temperature but now we're ice cold because it's better than boiling?
<tsimpson> btw, you can copy the page to somewhere else on the wiki, edit it and then just ask for approval to merge
<Flannel> elky: It's because operators aren't supposed to be leaders on IRC anymore, the IRCC is all the leadership we need, and operators are merely the mindless minions.
<elky> Plz to make sense.
<elky> Flannel, yes, shoot me now.
<Flannel> elky: Remember, councils mean no one has to take responsibility for anything! It's no ones fault!
<rww> tsimpson: except that if we ask for approval over email, the email does not get answered.
<elky> rww, because we need ten meetings an a policy document before we can change... a... policy document?
<tsimpson> I know we need to work on making sure all emails are answered promptly, but don't suggest that no emails ever get responded to
<elky> tsimpson, "in a timely manner"
<Flannel> elky: Maybe you should come up with a policy on how to edit the policy, then we can all read it and decide whether to discuss it at a meeting.
<rww> Actually, never mind. This whole discussion just annoys me, and I don't have anything novel to contribute.
<elky> Flannel, hrm... do we need a meeting to schedule a meeting step in there?
<Flannel> elky: If you'd like, we can get together a week from tuesday to discuss the outline of the policy proposal!
<tsimpson> yeah, I wonder why it gets annoying with all the sarcastic remarks...
<elky> rww, this whole discussion annoys me because it worked perfectly beforehand and then some strawmen were thrown around and ta-da, here we are.
<Flannel> elky: This isn't unique to IRC though, the CC has been working hard to push policies on every part of the community, regardless of whether they make sense there.
<Flannel> er, sorry
<Flannel> s/policies/councils/
<elky> Flannel, same thing.
<Flannel> elky: Not quite, no.
<elky> same effect then
<Flannel> Not really, policies can actually be beneificial to small communities, etc.
<elky> Flannel, policies can be when they're defined by the community in question. When they're pushed onto the communities in question, they're not.
<elky> hence my implication that forced rule and forced policy are roughly the equivalent.
<Flannel> elky: Sure, forcing stuff upon people isn't ever terribly successful.
<Flannel> and I suppose I was talking about pushing X, so yes.
<wjd86> is this a support channel?
<elky> wjd86, no. this is a channel for irc channel problems. you're looking for #ubuntu
<wjd86> ah tyvm :D
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest64749)
<elky> too many guests, tab complete almost-fail
<ubottu> Guest64749 called the ops in #ubuntu (?)
<bazhang> is larsto unbanned in #ubuntu ?
<Pici> I haven't unbanned him
<bazhang> quelle surprise: ban evading again
<Pici> bazhang: You want to take care of it, or shall I?
<bazhang> Pici, larstorben et al? I will
<LjL> what about in -ot then? :P
<Pici> Not banned there, yet.
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Pici> !blogs
<ubottu> Planet Ubuntu (blogs of Ubuntu developers and members) can be found at http://planet.ubuntu.com
<popey> !clogs
<popey> bah
<Pici> clogs is <alias> dk ?
<LjL> not !nl?
<Tm_T> I was wondering the dk bit too
 * Pici shrugs
<ikonia> alabd: I've once again removed you from ubuntu as persist with asking for offtopic support
<alabd> Good day all , ikonia you are making mistake that question is not related to pidgin ok ccan you understand
<ikonia> no - I don't
<ikonia> asking for logging events on pidgen buddy events is pidgin related
<alabd> do you have problem
<ikonia> that is pidgin scripting
<alabd> you are the pnl;y person bann me on ubuntu
<alabd> is there any other op here?
<ikonia> that has nothing do with anything
<alabd> no it is not pidgin scripting
<Corey> This is kind of a recurring theme.
<alabd> pidgin just runs that script
<ikonia> are you or are you not asking how to log events when a user logs in or out of pidgin
<alabd> pidgin just runs that script
<ikonia> alabd: that is PIDGIN script / support, for which you've been told in multiple channels #pidgin is the correct place
<alabd> ok?
<ikonia> ubuntu doesn't even use pidgin any more
<alabd> ikonia: oh my god
<ikonia> I'm not your god
<alabd> please one op comes and stop him/her please
<alabd> he/she just want bann me
<ikonia> I don't
<alabd> yes you do
<Corey> alabd: Knock it off please.
<ikonia> I want you to listen to advice/instructions and use the channels correctly
<alabd> ikonia:  your advice is wrong
<alabd> and you don't listen to me
<ikonia> alabd: do you want help with pidgin, yes or no
<alabd> no
<Corey> alabd: Your question is best asked elsewhere.  I fail to see the hard part of that statement?
<ikonia> alabd: right, so you don't want pidgin to run a script when a buddy logs in
<topyli> alabd: ikonia's advice seems correct to me. just join #pidgin and give it a rest
<alabd> Corey: hello , see my question was that how to write a script in ubuntu that can logs it self running times
<alabd> is it a question that ikonia should ban me ?
<Corey> alabd: After being told repeatedly to ask it somewhere else?  Yes.
<ikonia> alabd: that script is run on pidgin buddy pounces, as you've said multiple times and as you've been told where to ask
<ikonia> alabd: 1.) we don't do custom pidgin scripting 2.) ubuntu doesn't use pidgin any more , so #pidgin is the best place, as you've been told in #ubuntu and ##linux
<alabd> Corey: ikonia said , question is related to pidgin
<alabd> ikonia:  for 1) it's not pidgin scripting .pidgin just runs that script
<alabd> ok
<ikonia> alabd: the event is run by pidgin - ask in #pidgin
<alabd> ?
<ikonia> instead of arguing it, why don't you just listen to instruction and ask in #pidgin
<alabd> because 1_ asked there also 2- you are bannig me with no true reason 3 - you are the only person ban me iun #ubuntu and now also after month my ban is removed and you came and banned it
<alabd> what do these mean ?
<alabd> what should a user do when a OP do the same behavior with him ?
<alabd> rules just can stop users ? is there nay rules stop a OP ?
<ikonia> these mean 1.) wait for a response in #pidgin 2.) I'm banning you as you persistantly ask offtopic questions and ignore instruction 3.) I am the only one who has banned you - it's that simple
<ikonia> alabd: I suggest you leave now and try to follow the channels guidelines and policies (please) and there will be no problem
<Corey> Quite.
<alabd> can i(humble) join channel #ubuntu  now ? ikonia
<ikonia> alabd: not at this time - I suggest you pickup the problem in #pidgin
<alabd> Corey:  do you belive god?
<Corey> I fail to see what you stand to gain by persisting, alabd. :-/
<alabd> tell how is this question related to pidgin
<alabd> Corey why is it offtopic , ?writting a script in ubuntu#  is offtopic ? a script that can log  times  ?(yes it will be used by pidigin but not related to pidgin at all )
<ikonia> alabd: enough - if you ever wish to be unbanned - leave this channel and take a break, you can pick this up in #pidgin
<Corey> Round and round we go.
<ikonia> alabd: if you persist in arguing futher to waste time I will leave the ban on longer, stop wasting time, leave and take a break, #pidgin is available to you
<alabd> no you cached my time  ikonia 2 - it is not related to pidgin at all
<ikonia> alabd: if the script is non-pidgin specific try #bash
<ikonia> alabd: ok - not pidgin related, use #bash for your scripting help
<alabd> Corey: bash question in ubuntu is offtopic ?
<ikonia> alabd: I'm talking to you here - I suggest you focus
<ikonia> alabd: bash scripting support is in #bash - pidgin scripting support in #pidgin, I suggest using one of those channels
<alabd> ikonia:  you say it is offopic  let Corey judge if it is or not , Corey: is asking a simple bash question in #ubuntu offtopic ?
<Tm_T> alabd: in this case yes
<Pici> alabd: Corey is freenode staff, he isn't an Ubuntu op. Hes trying to catalyze this situation.
<Corey> alabd: The way you're doing it? Absolutely.
<alabd> Tm_T eould you tell which which case ?
<ikonia> alabd: no
<ikonia> you asked Corey - he's told you, enough time has been wated now
<ikonia> alabd: if you want this ban removing, this is the only time I'll ask you now, leave this channel and take a break
<alabd> ikonia:  no Corey did not answer me , let them talk
<ikonia> alabd: come back in a day or two and we can resolve this, if you can't comply
<Corey> alabd: I just did!
<ikonia> alabd: no - enough time has been wasted, it's not a poll
<alabd> real;y if it is so i(humble ) should what is offtopic
<alabd> (06:41:09 PM) Corey: alabd: The way you're doing it? Absolutely.
<alabd> this is a question
<alabd> and has question sign
<ikonia> alabd: ok the ban can stay, I'm going to contact the irc community council to make this a perminent ban as you seem to be unable to follow instructions and persist in arguing
<alabd> Pici:  told you are not ubuntu staff
<Corey> Oh, that's right-- India has that weird half-timezone, doesn't it...
<Corey> Either that or your system clock is WAY off.
<alabd> some one juust tell my why it is offtopi , just want to know really can not get why  ?" a script that can log  times  "
<ikonia> alabd: let me tell you why it's offtopic
<alabd> thanks tell me
<ikonia> alabd: ubuntu supports the ubuntu operating system - #pidgin supports the pidgin application #bash supports the bash scripting language, you want to use bash (#bash) with the pidgin (#pidgin) application, nothing to do with the ubuntu operating system
<ikonia> hence why you keep being pointed at the places that supports the tools and applications you want help with
<ikonia> alabd: anything else ?
<alabd> ok , another I(humble) come and see how 1500 users in channel are asking .. if someone asked a simple scripting question , a op should come and ban him/her , ok
<ikonia> alabd: if they persist in asking oftopic questions, they would get banned and have been banned
<alabd> another thing is that you told me it is pidgin question and i (humble) was telling you that it is not pidgin querstion that you banned me ,
<ikonia> alabd: yes, I told you it is a pidgin question and I still think it is, however to be helpful I've also pointed you at #bash to assist you
<ikonia> alabd: I think we are done now, so please leave this channel
<alabd> no it is bash question , anyway thanks , you know i(humble) believe  that if another person has asked this question you would not ban him/her , judge yourself behavior , you are the only person that check my behavior and are ready to ban me , I(Humble) wish you ban me each time for rules not yourself
<alabd> Pici:  Tm_T Corey thank you Allah bless you
<charlie-tca> ban
<charlie-tca> no,
<genii-around> Hm
<charlie-tca> mistake
<ikonia> ?
<charlie-tca> trying to search
<charlie-tca> I want to know what I did wrong with the ban in #xubuntu
<Pici> charlie-tca: Well, that will only ban them if they're coming in via the web gateway.
<charlie-tca> they were
<charlie-tca> but it seems like 5 minutes from command to them leaving is way too long
<Pici> charlie-tca: you didn't remove them, people are free to stay in a channel when they've been banned if they were there when the mode was set.
<charlie-tca> Oh, then I did okay
<Corey> Ah good, he left on his own.
<jussi> Corey: what happened to kb1ksdfjklsdjkflösdjaköl? (ok, I admit, bit over the top :P)
<Corey> jussi: He went back to Scandinavia? :-)
<jussi> hah!
<Corey> No, another user from the KB1 region became active and we both started getting mistabs for each other in a few channels.
<jussi> ahh
<Corey> jussi: The funny part is that his name is Corey too.
<jussi> heh! nice
<alabd> Pici: hello , if you remember some hours ago ikonia banned me from #ubuntu , his/her reason was that my question "how to write a script that can log what times the script has been run ?"  was offtopic and should be asked in #bash , I(humble) asked exactly this question in #bash and someone answered me "(07:30:15 PM) neurolysis: alabd: date >> file? "   ....this small and simple answer solved my problem , as an OP , do you think this answer should not be
<Pici> alabd: I'm about to head into a meeting.  I don't have the time at the moment to deal with any IRC related things, sorry.
<LjL> alabd: i don't think that question is too offtopic, although it's probably better asked in #bash
<alabd> LjL: thanks for being honest , do you think what should i(humble) do with ikonia-  ? to undestand him/her not ban me for any reeason in #ubuntu , infact he/she caches my time this way , what should i(humble) do with him/her ?
<LjL> alabd: well, the question may have been not-too-offtopic, but if ikonia asked you to ask it in #bash, and you still insisted and argued... well, that's not a good idea (i haven't read the logs yet - just guessing)
<Tm_T> yes, plenty of arguing without any interest to listen
<alabd> LjL:  in fact my question first time was in mood that he/she thought that question is related to pidgin and asked me go to #pidgin , i(humble) was explaining to him/her not to ask me this and question is not related to #pidgin but he/she banned me , and after banning me in this channel he understood that question was related to #bash  , you may check logs this is exactly what happened .
<Tm_T> alabd: harvesting "votes" won't change the fact you're banned
<LjL> !appeals | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<alabd> Tm_T thanks for your attention , but would you let LjL judge if that fact was right or wrong ? if it was not true behavior  ..someone should solve this  problem why someone want ban a user with Trivial reasons  and be sure LjL will be RIGHTEOU and trust another OP ,
<LjL> alabd: you may follow the process to get yourself unbanned if you don't find an agreement with ikonia or if you believe this needs further action
<alabd> LjL: would ask him/her ? maybe he/she says what's reason of his behaviors ? you know this is not normal behavior as honest person that a person be banned only by a specific OP and this is one of them and you see how it has been done
<LjL> alabd: actually i see you've been previously banned by *several* ops
<LjL> alabd: even if we assume that this specific ban has been overzealous, don't you think there is some problem on your side?
<alabd> no in #ubuntu methink just was ikonia
<alabd> and you should ikonia  is in many channels ,
<popey> You have, and it's been escalated to the Community Council in the past
<popey> you are not without blame and issue here alabd
<alabd> and before he/she made me problem there
<LjL> alabd: maybe not in #ubuntu, but several times in #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> and when that happens it's usually pretty serious
<alabd> LjL: yes i(humble) accept that my questions some times were offtopic in past
<alabd> but now story is different
<alabd> i(humble) try to not ask offtopic questions
<alabd> and you see this time in fact it was not a real offtopic
<alabd> answer was just > date >> file
<LjL> alabd: well, a specific event cannot and should not be separated from previous relevant events. if you've been banned multiple times in the past, then you should expect to be banned more quickly the next time. do you understand that?
<popey> alabd: just because the answer was simple, doesn't make it _not_ offtopic
<alabd> yes but how fast
<LjL> alabd, maybe that was the answer, but i have to say that the question made it very complicated to understand
<alabd> yes you are right
<alabd> but don't you think this way is a little  non-SQUARE ?
<alabd> and overcharge for me
<LjL> alabd: i think that the ban was a bit overzealous this time, but i can understand that, if ikonia looked at all the previous bans, he might have thought "let's not waste time with this" :\
<alabd> yes i(humble) also understand ikonia
<LjL> alabd: so really i think you should wait for ikonia and talk to him and try to explain that you were simply trying to answer his question about what you were trying to do.
<alabd> and you know really if i(humble) was arguing with him/her it was cause that in fact it was not related to pidgin channel and himslef/herself knows that now
<LjL> alabd: i honestly don't think you were arguing, i think you were trying to explain why you thought it wasn't offtopic, but did it a bit badly. a suggestion for you... next time you can just move it to PM, if someone tells you something is offtopic but you don't agree
<alabd> right
<alabd> and i(humble) accept that ikonia should be SENSITIVE to my behavior but he/she should not overcharge me and have extortion about me , and Justice should be complied with any person even a person that is theft  .
<alabd> now i(humble) will be so thankful if you talk to him/her remove ban soon because of Justice , and  ask him/her if there is issues like this between me and him/her let me explain my reason in PM ,despite i(humble) will try to ask questions in best place even it's not offtopic 100%
<Tm_T> alabd: to not waste our time further on this: proceed to the next step on the appeal process, no amount of discussion here will change your ban this time
<alabd> Tm_T your behavior is not DECORUM  at least honor LjL  ,  but ok i(humble) leave channel , LjL thanks a lot for your attention , and will be so thankful  if you talk and say above materials to ikonia , Allah bless you and bye
<LjL> tough stuff
<jpds> wut
<ikonia> utter crap
<ikonia> the guy just waits for someone to agree with him slightly and ignores everything else,
<ikonia> LjL has been reasonable and given a balanced view so he is now "the only one" to deal with it, rather than anyone else who disagreed
<ikonia> for the record I banned him because once again he refused to follow any form of direction, went back to his cross posting rubbish and was told the answer in several channels
<ikonia> (sorry was away from keyboard when he came in)
<Pici> How pleasant.
<ikonia> you meay wish to activate in #ubuntu-devel
<pozic> Is there anyone who can undo my recent ban? ikonia couldn't handle being stepped on his toes.
<pozic> Situation: I ask a well-defined question. Result: ikonia keeps whining about all kinds of stuff. End result: I fix it myself and give ikonia to give the advice to just keep his mouth shut with worthless 'advice' (spam) and I get banned.
<pozic> You should not give @ rights to everyone.
<Pici> pozic: We don't.  Let me take a look at the scrollback. One moment.
<pozic> It has already been undone, I see now.
<Pici> Looks like its still active to me.
<pozic> Ok, I looked a bit too quickly.
<pozic> It is indeed still there.
<pozic> Please, tell me why ikonia is qualified to have an @.
<Pici> pozic: Hmm.. This is how I see it:  You asked about using a newer version, a few people answered you, but ikonia inquired further. He suggested that you read the release notes and make sure you understand any issues that may develop by installing the new drivers.
<pozic> I have seen no showing of superior technical knowledge, no special leadership skills, no conflict resolution skills, nothing.
<Pici> From just that you starting going on about not having technical experience.
<Pici> Did I miss something?
<ikonia> nhope
<ikonia> nope
<pozic> Pici: I think you missed the part where ikonia does not just answer the question.
<pozic> Pici: he decides that certain pieces of information are important.
<pozic> Pici: they might be for him, but I am the one asking the question, no?
<Pici> pozic: Two other people answered, one of them included the same question that ikonia had.
<pozic> Pici: ikonia continued.
<pozic> He kept hammering his little irrelevant points.
<pozic> At that point it becomes annoying.
<Pici> I think this sums up ikonia's reponse nicely "I'm here to advise/help you not waste it, hence why it's worth checking if your problem is fixed in the new versions"
<pozic> Checking whether something is fixed involves an hour of work.
<pozic> It might not even be documented.
<pozic> There might be other reasons why it stopped working partially.
<pozic> IMO, it was inefficient advice.
<pozic> And again, I decide what questions to ask.
<pozic> If he doesn't want to answer them, he should just say nothing.
<pozic> I do not need unwanted advise.
<Pici> pozic: And we want to make sure that you don't come back into the channel claiming that ikonia told you to install the drivers from nvidia's site and now you can't boot.
<Pici> Because that happens enough.
<pozic> I said a million times that I wanted it from the ppa.
<pozic> People install the stuff from nvidia's site when Ubuntu fucks up.
<Pici> pozic: Mind the language, I was just providing an example.
<pozic> I do not understand you fail to understand that basic logic.
<LjL> pozic: so you get the right to decide what to ask but other people don't get the right to decide how to answer?
<pozic> Now, it happens that Ubuntu did not mess that particular point up in the past 6 months or more or so.
<Pici> We try to make sure that people are doing the right steps to fix the problems.
<pozic> LjL: they do not answer. They ask a question.
<LjL> pozic: that can be a very valid way to answer
<pozic> LjL: I disagree. It only is useful when the user has no idea what he is talking about.
<pozic> In this case, I could be the one working at nvidia writing Linux kernel drivers.
<TheEvilPhoenix> question about ubottu factoids...
<ikonia> TheEvilPhoenix: can you give us a minute please
<pozic> I don't want other people deciding for me what they think I asked.
<TheEvilPhoenix> ikonia:  sure
<pozic> I just want them answer questions like a smart machine would do.
<ikonia> thanks
<pozic> If they do not want to do that, then just do not interact with me.
<LjL> pozic: or alternatively, you get banned from the channel for having unreasonable expectations of what volunteers "must" do.
<pozic> LjL: they must either shut up or give a signal, not produce noise.
<charlie-tca> too bad these are people, not robots
<pozic> ikonia produced noise.
<pozic> charlie-tca: indeed, robots would be so much faster and would have less drama.
<LjL> pozic: you're the one calling alternative routes/suggestions "noise", we don't have to agree with that, and i'm especially tempted to *strongly disagree* after you claim that you want people to answer like machines.
<pozic> And yes, I know you were not being serious.
<LjL> pozic: then please feel free to create a channel with robots
<LjL> #ubuntu is a channel with human volunteers
<pozic> More like a channel in which people with less than stellar skills have @.
<Pici> pozic: May I point out that you could of just said something to the effect of "thanks, but no thanks". There is no excuse for bad behavior.
<pozic> I think one should have respect for @ people.
<pozic> In this case, there is just no basis for such respect.
<Seveas> hello
<LjL> oh good lord
<Tm_T> no, just Seveas
<LjL> =)
<Seveas> Do you mind if my bot (Microbot) idles in #ubuntu? It cannot spam and does not log anything publicly. I'd like to let it idle there to see how well it handles large channels
<Pici> pozic: I'm sorry, if your not going to be willing to respect everyone in our channel then I'm afraid that we will not be lifting the ban at this time.  I suggest that you read our guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines in the meantime.
<IdleOne> Hi hunny, I'm home.
<TheEvilPhoenix> so if that issue's done, can i ask my question about the factoids?
<topyli> Seveas: what *does* it do then :)
<Pici> pozic: If theres nothing else, we have a no-idling rule in this channel.  If you don't like the outcome of what we've discussed, you're free to take a look at our appeals page.
<Pici> !appeals > pozic
<ubottu> pozic, please see my private message
<Pici> TheEvilPhoenix: I suppose
<Seveas> topyli, currently not much. It can lart and some other silly things, but only in its own channel
<TheEvilPhoenix> why don't the distribution factoids (for example, !8.04) show server-version EOL dates?
<TheEvilPhoenix> it shows the desktop edition EOL dates for 8.04, but doesnt include anything about server editions
<Pici> TheEvilPhoenix: Because those dates aren't coming up anytime soon ;)
<pozic> Pici: ikonia does not respect me, because he wastes my time.
<pozic> Pici: I do not see why I should respect such persons.
<TheEvilPhoenix> Pici:  ah, that explains it
<pozic> Respect is a mutual thing that needs to be earned.
<TheEvilPhoenix> i had another question... just forgot it... i'll probably be back if I remember it...
<topyli> Seveas: let it join. with the caveat that if the ircc members who actually understand this stuff disagrees, we'll ask you to remove it
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> sounds reasonable
<topyli> .)
<pozic> Essentially, you are discriminating people that know better than @ people.
<pozic> Ubuntu, for all mediocre people.
<jussi> Seveas: Im here for a sec, on principle, if its quiet, all good - however, Id like to know why you wish to put it there.
<LjL> he said why, because he wants to test it on a channel with lots of people
<jussi> oh, scrollback ftw
<pozic> How long before only mentally retarded people are allowed to enter #ubuntu?
<Seveas> more people == more corner cases of the irc protocol == finding more bugs in my code
<LjL> and we know very well your code is riddled with bugs
<jussi> Seveas: no probs. if it talks, we will remove it :)
<Seveas> jussi, I'd appreciate it if you let me know. One bug I can't see happening is it talking in #ubuntu :)
<jussi> Seveas: yeah, we will do that. thanks for coming by and asking :)
 * LjL prepares to spend the next week trying to exploit it
<topyli> haha
<jussi> LjL: be good now :P
<IdleOne> LjL: who are we taking down this week?
<pozic> God, are there also only morons over here?
<IdleOne> I mean helping bot test
<Seveas> LjL, have fun. #microbot would be the place to try that :)
<IdleOne> popey: Please be respectful.
<IdleOne> errr
<IdleOne> pozic:
 * LjL boos at himself for not being able to set up PartyBot before tomorrow night
<ikonia> LjL: why can't you set it up ?
<LjL> ikonia: 'cause i'm not at home, and my server is only reachable from there
<ikonia> darn
<pozic> So, why exactly have I been banned?
<pozic> AFAIK, it is just a matter of riding over someones' dick.
<ikonia> pozic: offensive attitude and rude behaviour
<LjL> which you're showing again right now
<ikonia> you've been warned about the language - stop it, now if you want to actually discuss anything
<pozic> Offensive... you mean that I just knew better what I was talking about.
<pozic> You are the one declaring war.
<ikonia> pozic: I think we're done here - good bye,
<pozic> You abused your @ powers.
<pozic> Why would I show any respect towards ikonia then?
<IdleOne> pozic: if you feel that way please see the link Pici provided about !appeals
<maco> You are to respect everyone within our channels
<Jordan_U> pozic: When multiple people tell you that you are out of line (many of whom BTW are developers of much of the software you are using) you should really reconsider the possibility that they have a valid point.
<pozic> maco: uhm, do you respect the bot?
<pozic> maco: so, you do not respect everyone.
<LjL> of course we respect the bot
<maco> well i don't tend to do much bot abuse
<pozic> Do you respect people saying adasdasdjkafksdhfkjsdhfkjdfhksjfhkdsj?
<pozic> No, you do not.
<ikonia> pozic: time to leave
<maco> We remove people who are being disrespectful in that and various other ways
<Pici> pozic: I don't see this conversation being any more productive at this time.  I've given you the links to pursue if you wish to continie.
<pozic> Jordan_U: FYI, I think almost all software sucks.
<pozic> Jordan_U: the kernel developers do somewhat useful development (it does not crash a lot).
<pozic> Jordan_U: otherwise it is mostly sub par quality.
<ikonia> pozic: please leave the channel now
<Pici> Thats nice. Anyway, have a nice day.
<pozic> Clearly you want to breed a community of idiots.
<Pici> toodles
<maco> idiots isn't a nice word :( and neither was "morons" earlier
<charlie-tca> Most of what that individual said was not nice
<jrib> nope
<Pici> Hm.  Now threatening ban evasion in pm.
<LjL> not unexpected
<Jordan_U> And yet we did interact with them respectfully.
<LjL> he did talk about "declaring war"
<Pici> LjL: Yeah, I expected as much.
<Jordan_U> Maybe civility is a better term than respect though ;)
<IdleOne> Churchill was a master of being civil all the while being disrespectful.
<IdleOne> s/of/at/
<IdleOne> a little of both would be great. A lot would be better
<IdleOne> is LarsTorben banned in -ot?
<IdleOne> aka larsto
<LjL> pici said no
<IdleOne> last week he was iirc
<IdleOne> in that case he is ban evading.
<ikonia> he's an odd ball, messages me with odd messages
<topyli> i don't think he's banned in -ot
<topyli> uh, should perhaps look at timestamps before "joining" discussions
<ikonia> ?
<topyli> well you were discussing whether or not larsto is banned in -ot three quarters ago. he's not even in the channel anymore
<ikonia> ah
<larstor> ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<larstor> why ban nd me
<larstor> on ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> larstor: it may have been a mistake, but also I'm just seeing the same thing just repeated from you day after day
<ikonia> larstor: if you can hang on for a moment I'll check if it was my mistake
<ikonia> @btlogin
<larstor> ok
<larstor> well, i talked why bazhang, i told him, it is my neibourghs which are so repating
<ikonia> no - it was you
<larstor> no
<larstor> for example gurke
<ikonia> you joined today and kept asking about 11.04 on a production machine, which you've done many times
<larstor> no my neighbours
<ikonia> so lets stop messing around - it's you
<larstor> no
<larstor> today ?!?!
<ikonia> ok then in that case, you can stay banned until you can secure your network from your neighbours
<maco> why not put a password on your wireless?
<larstor> maco !! it isnt are wireless !!
<ikonia> larstor: no problem then you can stay banned until you can secure your network
<larstor> i already said it
<larstor> okay, ikonia
<larstor> i will tell them
<ikonia> ok
<larstor> i will go there now, and coming back later here and tell youu
<ikonia> sorry - we'll need proof your network has been secured
<ikonia> we'll leave the ban in place for a while and make sure no-more problems happen
<larstor> what ?
<ikonia> we'll leave the ban in place for a while and make sure no-more problems happen
<larstor> ah ok
<larstor> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<larstor> :D
<larstor> then okay
<ikonia> isn't m00se banned in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Flannel> I don't see anything in the BT about him
<ikonia> he's changed his cloak
<ikonia> moose~robinetd@unaffiliated/robinetd
<ikonia> it's the same guy
<ikonia> *!*@unaffiliated/robinetd
<Flannel> Then yes, he is banned.
<ikonia> mrmist: you there ?
<mrmist> hmm?
<ikonia> I'll confirm with staff
<ikonia> (if possible)
<ikonia> mrmist: are you allowed to confirm if someone is the same user
<Flannel> If they're really the same person, they've been the same person on two accounts for a while
<mrmist> if who is the same as who?
<ikonia> he's showing up in my pm as using the same ISP as robinetd and I've got robinetd changing nicknames to moose
<mrmist> (and probably not)
<Flannel> moose, but not m00se from what I can tell.
<ikonia> mrmist: the user who had the cloak *!*@unaffiliated/robinetd  I believe is  m00se [~yea@unaffiliated/m00se] ban dodging
<ikonia> Flannel: true, but the isp is showing up the same also
<ikonia> and the channels he's using
<ikonia> and the language/conversational style in those channels looking at the logs
<ikonia> mrmist: sorry to pick on you, I saw you active in #freenode
<LjL> ikonia: no
<LjL> i know both robinetd and m00se
<LjL> they are not the same person
<mrmist> I can't confirm that hey are the same, but if you have collected enough evidence on your own I wouldn't have thought such confirmation necessary.  You can also likely see /ns info moose yourself. (Which would not be /ns info m00se)
<ikonia> LjL: thanks
<mrmist> It's probably more important to ponder "what behaviour is this chap showing now" than "is this x trying to ban-evade"
<mrmist> ban evading is cheap, after all.
<ikonia> mrmist: he's been silent in the ubuntu channels which in it's self is fine however if it was moose I didn't want him even there
<mrmist> I see.  Well, silence is golden, but that is of course entirely up to you :)
<ikonia> LjL's just confirmed it's not the same guy, so not a problem
<mrmist> *nod*
<elky> mrmist, moose is one of the ones who operates silently while in possession of a who list that doesn't require effort to keep up-to-date.
<elky> As in, being a "catalyst"... in the wrong way.
<mrmist> ahh
<ikonia> I'm really not looking forward to 11.04 with unity/gnome3 issues
<Pici> no one is
<popey> :S
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-26
<IdleOne> gloriousfaggot: anything we can help you with?
<rww> IdleOne: half of their nick is banforwarded here.
<IdleOne> I suspect you got forwarded here because of your nickname
<gloriousfaggot> nope, joined ubuntu and it brought me here
<IdleOne> your nick is/can be offensive and is banned from #ubuntu
<IdleOne> well part of your nick
<gloriousfaggot> interesting
<IdleOne> not so much.
<IdleOne> anyhow, if you change your nick to something less potentially offensive you will be able to join #ubuntu
<IdleOne> that will do.
<IdleOne> thank you. Please part this channel and rejoin #ubuntu. oh, don't chnage it back once you are in :)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (bilalo)
<Pici> removed. and messaged the first person who talked to it, likely the bot owner.
 * rww ponders whether to start pointing Lubuntu users at #lubuntu, since it isn't a supported derivative...
<IdleOne> we should if we are going to follow our own rules
<Flannel> did that fall apart?
<Flannel> If it's LXDE specific, they really will get the best support in #lubuntu anyway
<IdleOne> Thing about Lubuntu is they have some PPA's enabled by default, also it not being an official derivative. Fair is fair, we don't support mint we shouldn't support Lubuntu
<IdleOne> but I would still suggest Lubuntu over mint any day
<Flannel> They have PPAs enabled by default?
<rww> one, yes
<IdleOne> some yes, I don't know which exactly
<Flannel> Are you sure?  How do the packages in the repos deal with that? is there one that eables the PPAs?
<IdleOne> only one?
<IdleOne> Flannel: the PPA is in the default sources.list on install
<rww> If I remember correctly, https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<Flannel> IdleOne: Right, but if I install lubuntu-desktop, how does that get enabled?
<IdleOne> no idea
<IdleOne> probably best to ask #lubuntu heh
<Tm_T> Morning
<Jordan_U> I suspect that sIRC in #ubuntu is a bot.
<Jordan_U> Or maybe it was just a mis{copy/paste}.
<Tm_T> twice?
<Jordan_U> D'oh, I didn't notice that the other comment was also a duplicate of someone elses.
<Jordan_U> Once again I am on IRC far too late :)
<Tm_T> hi Omega
<Tm_T> hi Ttech
<ikonia> could someone remove Omega and Ttech as they are not responding
<jussi> poophammer sounds a bit yucky name to me :/
<Pici> jussi: Hes hasn't been trouble so far.
<jussi> Pici: yeah, Ive no probs with the behaviour, just the nick to me is not so nice. Ill PM him and nicely ask - Im not going to enfore hard on it, but its just not so nice for me at least.
<ikonia> did anyone unban larstoban in -ot
<Pici> er, was he banned?
 * Pici forget
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I did it yesterday
<larstorb> hi
<Pici> I just moved my logs to a different server, so I can't check, sorry.
<ikonia> Pici: it's fine it was disscussed in here so will be logged
<larstorb> no it wasnt
<ikonia> larstorb: yesterday I banned you from #ubuntu-offtopic
<larstorb> it was dicussed per query
<ikonia> after you told me your neighbours where a I problem again, do you remember that
<larstorb> yes
<ikonia> larstorb: ok, so I'm going to look at the ban I placed no in #ubuntu-offtopic and see if bazhang removed it
<larstorb> dont know if somebody remove it
<larstorb> it wasnt in here
<larstorb> so i came back
<ikonia> well, lets look
<larstorb> okay
<larstorb> then
<ikonia> ok - the ban is still present in #ubuntu offtopic
<ikonia> could you please leave #ubuntu-offtopic
<larstorb> ok but can you unban me
<ikonia> larstorb: no as I explained yesterday your neighbours cause too much of a problem, so we can't allow it to continue
<larstorb> where should i know if the ban is still there?
<larstorb> you can say everything
<larstorb> i cant prove that
<ikonia> I know, which is why we can't let you in
<larstorb>  but i proved my neighbours
<ikonia> no you didn't
<larstorb> arent come back again
<ikonia> hence why I removed you yesterday
<larstorb> i can
<larstorb> they have different provider noww
<larstorb> i have got  *@p57976C8E.dip.t-dialin.net 87.151.108.142
<ikonia> well, we need some time to make sure they don't come back as a problem, so once we are happy your neighbours are not going to be a problem we can look at removing the ban
<ikonia> larstorb: you change IP addresses everyday, so please don't use IP addresses as a reference
<larstorb> i can make sure:
<ikonia> no you can't
<larstorb> *.dip.t-dialin.net
<ikonia> yesterday you had p57906EC1.dip.t-dialin.net
<larstorb> is always the same
<larstorb> yes but t-dialin.net
<ikonia> either way - we are going to leave the ban in place until there is confidence your neightbours will not be a problem again
<larstorb> i made it sure
<larstorb> they are with ewetel
<larstorb> provider
<ikonia> they where a problem yesterday, so we need to make sure so we need time,
<larstorb> there mustnt be anything made sure
<ikonia> larstorb: that's how it is - sorry
<larstorb> if somebody with my provider comes it it must be i "
<larstorb> then you can kick
<ikonia> that's how it is, sorry
<larstorb> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> larstorb: just telling you how it is
<larstorb> ok
<larstorb> butt when can i come back again ?
<ikonia> when we are sure your neighbours won't be a problem
<larstorb> okay so i should wait at least a week
<larstorb> then it may be then okay
<larstorb> ?
<ikonia> we'll let you know when
<larstorb> okay i will go in ubuntu-ops later weeks
<larstorb> and then you can tell m
<ikonia> ok, thanks
<larstorb> thanks from my side tooo ikonia ;) ;)
<Pici> erm okay.
<ikonia> 17:34 -!- iq [~iq@p5796B088.dip.t-dialin.net]
<ikonia> that was the guy who used to send me odd messages in pm
<ikonia> I could remember him until he just signed back in
<ikonia> shocking similar hostmask and behaviour to lars
<IdleOne> because it's the same person
<ikonia> are you sure ?
<Pici> em?
<Pici> er, eh?
<IdleOne> I can't see how he and his neighbors could be asking the same questions over and over and using the same M.O.
<ikonia> thats the same person, for sure, I don't know if iq is
<IdleOne> "My brother did it!"
<ikonia> however iq is the same guy who used to pm me with odd comments/questions
<LjL> i swear if someone else goes around larting users who ask about filesharing software, with reasons like "we don't encourage p2p" or the like, i'm gonna snap
<ikonia> snap !
<ikonia> LjL: p2p is wrong...you should know better
<ikonia> LjL: you know we don't engourage illegal activities
<IdleOne> but the software itself and file sharing are not illegal
<ikonia> SHSSSSSS
<ikonia> I'm just trying to bait LjL into snapping
<ikonia> he's too cool though]
<IdleOne> ohhh
<IdleOne> LjL: bad file sharer you are. Stop taking money from the Movie/Music/Software companies
<ikonia> I think the moments past
<IdleOne> ikonia: if you really want him to snap you have to bait in the support channel.
<LjL> i'm not cool, i was just out smoking ;(
<IdleOne> LjL: do you have any files you would like to share with me?
<IdleOne> I have lots of available HDD space
<ikonia>  /dcc ljl keylogger.exe
<IdleOne> alots of them
<LjL> IdleOne: sure just let me connect the webcam
<IdleOne> haha
 * Pici updates his outyet alias
<Spicemaster> ikonia:
<Spicemaster> keep track your own bussiness
<Spicemaster> don't disturb my bussiness ok
<Spicemaster> STFU
<LjL> ...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (u6657u appears to be abusive - 6)
<Pici> meh
<rww> #ubuntu-unregged has more people in it than #ubuntu-release-party. That's kinda sad :<
<Ampelbein> hi. you might want to take a look at <PiNKisH0t>, previously <Sexygurl2furl> in #ubuntu
<Juest> hi, BAZHANG! GO TO THE FULL F******ING HELL!!!!!!!! THE SAME BEHAVIOUR WAS ACCEPTABLE IN #ANDROID AND SO ON DAMN YOU ALL
<LjL> @mark Juest Quite abusive
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Juest> HEY HEY HEY HEY
<LjL> Juest: please do not be abusive
<Juest> YEAH, THE F*****ING BAZHANG MUTED ME AT #UBUNTU
<LjL> what you just said is called "being abusive".
<LjL> please don't.
<LjL> if you are ready to discuss this civilly, without swearing and with no caps, i can do that.
<Juest> the same behavior is someway acceptable in #android and those channels
<LjL> #ubuntu is not #android
<LjL> channels on freenode have different rules
<LjL> !etiquette | Juest, these are ours
<ubottu> Juest, these are ours: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<LjL> the most importants are in !guidelines
<Juest> yep, #ubuntu is very strict because bazhang muted me because of bad support and crazyness because i was impatient it was 4 AM
<LjL> Juest: #ubuntu is quite strict, yes, because we have around 1500 users and it's very busy
<LjL> Juest: i am sure that you're willing to drop the bad attitude, and to spend some time reading our guidelines (and then following them), the mute can be revoked
<elky> You missed the "if".
<LjL> but you *really* shouldn't tell anyone to "go to the f****ing hell" for any reason (and the **** don't really help making it any better)
<LjL> yes, i meant if
<Juest> ok, i am just trying to being fine, and i won't waste time reading the terms
<LjL> then i guess i won't waste my time trying to get your mute revoked ;)
<Juest> and i know these, unless there's something that's not common in normal terms
<Juest> i promise the muting won't be a waste of time and i was in a desperate supporting neeed
<LjL> how can you know them if you haven't read them? i think i just pointed out that they're not the same as #android or other channels
<Juest> yep, but they are closer than other ones
<Juest> also there's basic terms
<Flannel> Juest: I think you're going to waste more time trying to not read the guidelines than just reading them in the first place
<Juest> why?
<LjL> because you'll spend an hour trying to convince us to let you in without having read them, and we won't :P so, read them.
<Flannel> Juest: Well, you've already spent two minutes
<Juest> i just know them, being polite, etc
<Juest> lol?
<LjL> sure, there's a long document telling you to "be polite etc". it's long just because we had fun making it long.
<Juest> lol, no one wants to read loooong terms unless is very very serious
<Juest> i am not so, just want to get some support
<topyli> Juest: you're wasting everybody's time. do you want to use the channel or not?
<topyli> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<topyli> direct link there
<topyli> btw, looks like your problem was with the gnome-shell ppa, which is not supported. you were explained as much in #ubuntu already though. they won't support your gnome-shell even if you're allowed back
<Juest> yep, now my gnome2 is broken
<topyli> most likely
<Juest> that gnome-shell was listed in official synaptic manager
<Juest> too bad
<LjL> not before you added that PPA, surely
<Juest> and it said nothing
<LjL> of course after you add the PPA then it becomes listed
<LjL> it said it clearly enough on the PPA page, which you should have checked before adding it
<Juest> also i was using the stock sources of ubuntu
<Juest> is not mine
<LjL> that can't be
<LjL> the stock Ubuntu doesn't contain gnome-shell
<Juest> i never visited any ppa page
<Flannel> LjL: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/gnome-shell
<Juest> and i was downloading from localized internet ubuntu source
<LjL> Juest: are you on Maverick?
<Juest> i am at argentina\
<Juest> i downloaded from ar.ubuntu.com
<LjL> Juest: i mean which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Juest> yep, i am in 10.10 Maverick
<Juest> not now, unsing another computer
<Juest> and is a VM\
<Juest> and #vbox was someway dead
<Juest> too quiet
<LjL> Juest: can i PM you?
<Juest> also i have sound troubles
<Juest> Sure :)
<topyli> oh yes maverick does have some old version of gnome-shell
<Juest> is better :)
<Juest> no, i think that was gnome 3
<Juest> because i also seen gnome3-session
<LjL> yes Maverick seems to have that too
<topyli> in any case, this channel is for resolving the ban
<Flannel> topyli: It actually is in karmic even.
<topyli> so we only removed it once it was actually released and stable :)
<Juest> yep, but is an alternative for support ppl that was banned/muted from #ubuntu
<Flannel> topyli: of course.
<Flannel> Juest: No it's not.
<LjL> topyli: yeah it seems obvious there was nothing political involved.
<Flannel> Juest: The proper course of action is to come here, get your ban sorted out, then get support in #ubuntu.  But you're refusing to do that, as you won't take the time to read the guidelines.
<LjL> they are not *that* long
<Juest> ok, i don't refuse to get unmuted, and i won't read  yet
<Flannel> Juest: By refusing to read them, you are refusing to allow us to unmute you, yes.
<Juest> :'(
<Juest> BUAAA then
<LjL> why so stubborn?
<LjL> just read them, it's easy
<Juest> lol?
<Juest> yep, is longer
<Juest> i feel like reading android docs
<Juest> never read it
<Juest> more than 2000 pages
<LjL> well what can i say, it's your choice
<LjL> i said i would help you if you come back later, but keep in mind i'm *not* using Maverick and most of the time, i don't have a clue
<LjL> so you'd be much better off getting help from #ubuntu, i'm sure
<Juest> yeah, the support for me, was little :/
<Juest> and #vbox is dead (was too quiet)
<Flannel> Juest: If you're not interested in resolving your mute at the moment, and if there's nothing else this channel can do for you, I'm going to ask you leave and come back once you're interested in resolving your mute.
<Juest> i am interested to resolve the unmute
<Juest> so i stay
<Juest> checking #vbox, always too quiet :(
<Flannel> Juest: We've already told you: You need to read the guidelines.  This is the only way you'll be unmuted.  You have said you won't do so, therefore you aren't interested at resolving your mute.
<Juest> OK, CYA!!!!
<topyli> the android community is hardly the best benchmark for civility :(
<Pici> A shame really.
<topyli> indeed
<Pici> More lars-like behavior.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-27
<rww> hypatia: did you ever get your BT access sorted out?
<ubottu> In ubottu, botcity said: !party is hi everyone welcome to this channel
<ubottu> In ubottu, botcity said: !give is your not helping and we may have to kick you. go ahead make my day.
<ikonia> does anyone know what spicemaster/jungli was on about, he came in at 19:00UK time last night telling me to mind my own business ? I've not actually been on IRC since about 17:00UK time yesterday, did something happen ?
<ikonia> never mind, just found the logs in #freenode, he's moaning as his cloak was removed
<Tm_T> aww
<Corey> A pity, that.
<ikonia> he just had a delayed reaction, I couldn't understand what had upset him 2 hours after I left for the evening
<Corey> ikonia: Could you make the banning a little noiser next time? :-p
<ikonia> I don't know what triggered the bots
<ikonia> and a delightful message of "fuck you" has been recieved
<Corey> So polite.
<ikonia> ginbuntu again ban dodging
<bazhang> argh
<ikonia> hello necreo
<Flannel> oh?
<Flannel> er
<ikonia> ^542jPz$$
<ikonia> oops
<mrmist> best change that password.
<ikonia> it's actually not a password so it's fine
<mrmist> :D
<Flannel> Its just the hash of a password!
<ikonia> attention log readers, you may have that if you think it's a password
<Flannel> ikonia: Thanks, by the way, I was trying to come up with a new password, that one looks pretty secure!
<ikonia> welcome
 * popey hugs pwgen
<ikonia> I can give you some more random sequences if you want
<jussi> just a reminder, we are still looking for more things to be discussed at uds, so feel free to add stuff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/UDS-O/Ideas
<BlouBlou> hi, there is a guy on #ubuntu-offtopic called ikonia2, I don't think is the real one, just reporting it
<ikonia> I see it
<ikonia> thanks
<BlouBlou> np
<ikonia> I think he's the same guy I've banned before
<Flannel> He's so sneaky that he pings you!
<ikonia> total waste of time
<bazhang> wonder if qfd is gurke_ et al
<ikonia> if he asks if 11.04 is stable....then yes
<bazhang> * [lionzw] (~quassel@77.246.55.142): lionzw  in #kubuntu , was doing the same in #ubuntu yesterday
<bazhang> <fdssfd> hello when does ubuntu stable   same exact IP as qfd
<ikonia> what a surprise
<ikonia> as soon as I kicked him frankwe [~frankwe@p57A842C5.dip.t-dialin.net] has joined #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> another use, same isp joined
<ikonia> odds ?
<ikonia> looking at his conversation in #fedora, it's a different guy totally
<bazhang> yeah thats a different person
<bazhang> we have so many bans on ginbuntu that the earlier ones seem redundant
<ikonia> I plan to do a little house keeping later, same for jungli
<bazhang> I've cleared most of my outstanding bans apart from one long term issue
<knome> bazhang, what about the not-so-outstanding bans ;)
<bazhang> knome, just one
<knome> bazhang, didn't get the pun? ;)
<bazhang> knome, heh yeah, long day here
<jussi> !-isitout
<ubottu> isitout aliases: outyet, isoutouyet, is it out yet, releasetime, isitoutyet - added by LjL on 2008-10-30 01:48:02 - last edited by rww on 2011-04-11 20:19:47
<Tm_T> !-countdown
<Tm_T> hmm
<knome> no problem - just don't burn out ;)
<Tm_T> oh right, countdown is for partybot?
<LjL> no...
<bazhang> <ubottu> It's already out!
<bazhang> ^ countdown
<jussi> !countdown
<jussi> !countdown-#ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> It's already out!
<jussi> ;)
<Tm_T> ah
<Logan_> !countdown =~ s/already out/not out yet/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Logan_ said: !countdown =~ s/already out/not out yet/
<Pici> !search countdown
<ubottu> Found: countdown-#ubuntu-release-party, party
<Pici> ah
<Pici> !countdown-#ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> It's already out!
<Pici> !no countdown-#ubuntu-release-party is <alias> isitout
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ikonia> Pici: I'm sorry. but that was good
<ikonia> 17:07 < Teeko> my bad, lemme write you a book
<Pici> :{
<Pici> Meh, people already trying to spread 11.04 iso links
<popey> haha
<Pici> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> tjiggi_fo suggested DerDAS might be lars, I'm not sure.
<maco> my brain suggested it too
<maco> the "ask over and over even after an answer" thing
<Pici> Behavior in -release-party isn't so pleasant either.  I suspect they'll be removed soon
<ikonia> "my cock is in you".....pathetic
<IdleOne> the host looks right
<ikonia> if thats how you communicate, I suggest you find another community
<jussi> yeah, one more and he is definately taking a break...
<IdleOne> it's him
<ikonia> it's just uncalled from anyone, randomly commenting like that, people have lost the ability to actually communicate
 * Pici feels snarky, but will refrain from commenting
<IdleOne> I PM'ed and told them the ban will be lifted when release is official.
<ikonia> must be lars's neighbours again, I caught him in #ubuntu earlier too
<Pici> IdleOne: when -release-party is closed?
<ikonia> clever
<ikonia> just quit -ot what a surprise
<IdleOne> Pici: soon as manager announces they can rejoin
<IdleOne> if the channel happens to be closed at that time they should have known better then to act like a troll.
<ikonia> I'd rather it was as soon as -r-p was closed
<jussi> everyone gets unbanned when -r-p gets closed dont they? (seem to remember that from last year)
<IdleOne> yes
<ikonia> yes, from the previous years
<jussi> and for what its worth, I think IdleOne's idea is decent - most of the hype is over by the time the release is announced, and letting him back in gives him a chance to try again
<ikonia> jussi: I don't think it's the best option the guy is being a problem in every ubuntu channel he joins, hence the list of bans
<ikonia> just leave him out until he gets the idea that it's not worth while to continue this stupid game
<jussi> ikonia: are we certain its him?
<IdleOne> jussi: fits the pattern
<ikonia> based on a number of factors I'm confident
 * Pici hugs his OUTYET alias
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> mine is /mode +b $1
<ikonia> test it out for me ?
<jussi> I dont know. in anycase, giving him a second chance isnt such a big thing - if its him he will get himself banned again real quick, if its not, then maybe he has learnt
<jussi> ikonia: lol
<ikonia> he's dodging about 10 bans at the moment, how about he's not learnt his lesson, lets not waste any more time with him ?
 * Pici is in a conference call, shouldn't be on IRC
<Pici> I'm running this call too, doh
<ikonia> Pici: mute is your friend
<Pici> ikonia: And suggesting to my coworkers that the phone wasn't on mute when they made their own snarky remark.
<jussi> ikonia: he fits a pattern, but youve no proof its him, so yes, second chance IMHO. (but thats just me - for me its not such a huge effort to reban)
<ikonia> jussi: have you any proof anyone is actually anyone on irc unless they come out and say "yes it's mean $x again, here to be a pain"
<Pici> er
<ikonia> "me"
<jussi> ikonia: sure, youve your opinion, Ive mine - got a feeling we are gonna have to agree to be different on this one :)
<ikonia> I think I differ on the whole "you get 9000 chances to be a pain in the ubuntu namespace" stance in general
<ikonia> knowbody: hello there
<ikonia> knowbody: if you don't need anything from the #ubuntu-ops channel we request you leave and come back when you do need something
<knowbody> w- ikonia, I did I guess from your conversation your not having a good day and politeness id lost on you - please have a good day
<rww> ... huhwat
<Pici> what?
<rww> ikonia: I thank you for being a magnet for all the really odd people recently so they leave the rest of us alone. You're a trooper.
<Pici> ditto
<ikonia> I am a
<ikonia> damn connection
<ikonia> I am a hero
<MichealH> Hi
<MichealH> I was wondering if It was okay to put a piespy in #ubuntu-release-party
<Tm_T> can't see what harm it would do
<Tm_T> hmm, it's not logged
<IdleOne> I'm ok with it but I would like for IRCC member to confirm
<MichealH> So Its a Okay, or would I need more heads nodding before i can?
<ikonia> what's a piespy ?
<MichealH> http://www.jibble.org/piespy/
<maco> http://www.jibble.org/piespy/
<MichealH> maco: Beat you! :P
<ikonia> looks interesting
<MichealH> Basically It creates links between people and things
<maco> based on who talks to whom, i take it?
<Tm_T> only issue I would see is, the channel is logged, so if someone likes to hide his activity on that channel... really makes no sense so no issues AFAICS
<Tm_T> maco: yes
<IdleOne> doesn't log any thing ?
<MichealH> here is some output from a quick convosation in #omg!ubuntu!
<MichealH> No logging
<Tm_T> IdleOne: not publicly
<IdleOne> go for it.
<MichealH> This is all it does:
<MichealH> http://michealh.tk/piespy/omg!ubuntu!/omg!ubuntu!-current.png
<Tm_T> and I meant to say the channel isn't logged
<MichealH> Okies :D
<Tm_T> it isn't my day...
<IdleOne> Tm_T: you don't go to a party to hide :)
<MichealH> When it generates something I could give you a link :P
<Tm_T> IdleOne: I know, that's why that objection doesn't stand
<MichealH> There... Its a bit obvious what nick it uses :P
<IdleOne> iirc we have 3 people keeping stats for that channel anyway. another graph won't hurt.
<MichealH> http://michealh.tk/piespy/ubuntu-release-party/ubuntu-release-party-current.png
<MichealH> Anyway, Thanks fro the permission :)
<MichealH> Have a nice release party! :)
<Tm_T> IdleOne: I agree
<popey> http://popey.com/graphs/ubuntu-release-party-current.png
<popey> snap!
<ikonia> more interesting
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu mat789 Trolling ##windows after LAcan mentioned that there was a Windows/Ubuntu flamewar going on there, and I mentioned that doing that, or trolling there, is a bad idea.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> Is he still doing it?
<LjL> Flannel: only one message after my mark
<elky> Do the guidelines state that organising the trolling of other channels within our channels is forbidden?
<LjL> they probably should
<LjL> we certainly didn't go easy on the archlinux trolls
<LjL> i'm sure we're expected to be better than that
<elky> Mhm. This might need to be made clear though.
<LjL> yes maybe, it should be an easy decision though. it'd be pretty hypocritical of us to refuse having a rule like that, after we had freenode staff gave #archlinux ultimatums
<elky> Indeed, although to be fair the freenode staff did it for their own rules not entirely at our insistence.
<LjL> even in that case, without enforcing that rule ourselves we'd risk finding ourself in the opposite situation, and i'm sure we wouldn't like that
<elky> Mhm
<elky> I'm not disputing that at all.
<elky> LjL, unfortunately we have to go through essentially a Change Request process to fix this :(
<elky> LjL, if you're not at work or whatever, a mail to the council and -irc lists would be appreciated :)
<LjL> elky: could argue that it's implicit in our being on freenode, as i believe their rules explicitly forbid channels being a trollpit
<LjL> (although then you could argue... i know)
<elky> LjL, yeah, discussion worth havign though
<elky> also s/being a trollpit/used for organising harassment of other groups and people/ is more encompassing. Also redundant with the freenode policy though.
<rww> huh, that piespy thing is neat
<LjL> elky: mail sent
<elky> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-28
 * rww ponders putting a wolfbot in -release-party
<rww> (not very seriously)
<Corey> rww_: loller is a known irritant.
<rww_> thanks
<Jordan_U> rww_: The ban was for the nick.
<rww_> Jordan_U: you probably want to look at -ot then
<rww_> oh, you're not an op in there. nvm :<
<soreau> Hey guys I was playing around in #ubuntu-release-party and I got banned but I kinda wanted to be there for the release. Apparently, I overstepped the rules of conduct mistakenly but I didn't realize that and now I was wondering if I can get unbanned from there
<Jordan_U> rww_: Ping ^^
<rww_> Jordan_U: I suspect soreau doesn't particularly want to talk to me.
<soreau> rww_: Why do you think that?
<rww_> heh
<rww_> Okay, let's start with me then.
<rww_> soreau: No, you can't get unbanned from #ubuntu-release-party.
<soreau> Well I don't think it's fair what you banned me for since it was a rather dumb comment
<rww_> You were removed from the channel yesterday for sexist comments, and thus well aware that they're against CoC. You did it again today. I thus banned you for a few hours. You followed this up with rambling in PM to at least one of our operators and abusing me in ##club-ubuntu rather than being reasonable about the situation, which has further decreased my confidence that you are able to behave acceptably.
<rww_> Therefore, your "few hours" ban is now until #u-r-p closes and we wipe the banlist.
<soreau> Well I think 'sexist' is a very strong word here..
<rww_> I don't.
<Jordan_U> I don't.
<soreau> Jordan_U: Did you review the context at all?
<Jordan_U> soreau: I saw the context from the ban tracker.
<rww_> !away > nekohayo_away
<soreau> Jordan_U: Ok well I still think 'sexist' is not the right term. I was talking to a bot..
<Jordan_U> soreau: ubottu said "Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)" you responded with "ubottu: I should have known since you're a girl and all"
<maco> what
<Jordan_U> You may have been "talking to a bot" but you were implying that women are not intelligent.
<soreau> Jordan_U: Right, I had just found out that she was deemed a 'girl' and I made a snide comment
<soreau> And also it's just a -party channel so I didn't mean anything by it..
<Jordan_U> soreau: It was offensive, and you have been warned in the past. Being a party channel does not excuse offensive comments.
<soreau> Jordan_U: I wasn't warned, I was kicked with a smile, for something that was assumed, so I did not think it was a problem
<rww_> No, you weren't.
<soreau> I mean it's not a big deal if you guys think it's that serious but I've already waited a few hours, which to me, means 3
<soreau> But I was never warned previously
<rww_> previously to what?
<soreau> Previously to your ban
<rww_> I made it abundantly clear yesterday that sexism is not acceptable in that channel. You knew that it wasn't to the point that you refused to admit what you were coyly talking about.
<soreau> If someone would have warned me, then I would not have done it
<Jordan_U> 2011-04-27T02:54:08 *** soreau (soreau!~soreau@unaffiliated/soreau) has left #ubuntu-release-party (requested by rww (Sexism is a violation of the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and is not acceptable in #ubuntu*))
<rww_> Your ban will not be removed at this time. If you for some reason feel the need to appeal a ban in a party channel that's only open for a week or two per cycle, please contact the IRCC. Have a nice day.
<rww_> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<soreau> rww_: Yes I was joking around in a party channel. I didn't know you guys would be this strict
<rww_> soreau: Goodnight.
<soreau> Also appeals is not valid here due to the time constraints
<soreau> rww_: night
<soreau> So can someone please unban me from #ubuntu-release-party?
<rww_> soreau: Okay. Feel free to not, then. Either way, you're done here.
<soreau> rww_: I thought you were going to bed..
<maco> soreau: read his "good night" like a brit saying "Good DAY, SIR!"
<soreau> maco: Well the reason I'm here is because I don't agree with his decision
<soreau> and I've waited a few hours already
<rww_> Let's go through the nifty webpage ubottu linked you to.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from cordoval_)
<rww_> Step 1) lolno, that didn't work. Step 2) nope. Step 3) nope. Step 4) You are here!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, buhman said: !when is 11.04 going to be released?
<rww> !notreally-#ubuntu-offtopic > buhman
<cdbs> rww: Okay, now I know why the bot acts so humane, you control it from -ops-monitor :)
<rww> cdbs: ;)
<maco> so's ya know, if you're hoping for a third op to come forward for step 3... i'm going to agree with rww & Jordan_U on this one
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, ashmew2 said: !when is 11.04 going to be released?
<soreau> Jordan_U: Oh yes you're right, did not see that message..
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (I've banned the gateway user buhman - please have a look)
 * rww thwaps PartyBot1
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (I've banned the gateway user buhman1 - please have a look)
<bazhang> <ashmew2> come suc* my ball* ?
<Tm_T> soreau: here's fourth op agreeing the decision, something else we can help you with?
<ashmew2> request unban from ubuntu-release-party , used a phrase which was unacceptable , please unban ?
<bazhang> ashmew2, before that your were spamming the bot as well
<ashmew2> bazhang: ... wont happen again
<bazhang> ashmew2, you're right
<ashmew2> bazhang: it was showing different dates
<soreau> Tm_T: I'm in the process of 4) for appeals
<ashmew2> bazhang: no i dont like being right...unban me , ill abide by the rules
<bazhang> ashmew2, not now
<ashmew2> bazhang: when ?
<bazhang> ashmew2, come back in 24 hrs
<ashmew2> bazhang: but the party will be started in that time
<ashmew2> ..
<bazhang> ashmew2, bad luck for you then
<Tm_T> soreau: ok, this channel won't be dealing this matter further, if you like to proceed, send an email to the irc council
<ashmew2> bazhang: another chance wont hurt
<ashmew2> bazhang: ill abide , or u can permanently ban me
<soreau> Tm_T: Ok
<bazhang> ashmew2, sorry, you wont be unbanned.
<ashmew2> bazhang: You could cut the time down a little.
<ashmew2> bazhang: never mind , guess i earned it, thanks and sorry.
<rww> so can we make a countdown clock for 20 hours or so from now and then just pretend it got released early ;)?
<maco> for the last timezone on the planet?
<rww> that works better, I just couldn't be bothered doing the math
<maco> theres a -12UTC
<rww> @now Samoa
<tsimpson> the @now command is disabled
<maco> so say 2300 in -12 is.... 1100 UTC on friday
<tsimpson> at least until fri or sat
<rww> tsimpson: ah, good :)
<cdbs> Wait a sec, when will -release-announce open?
<tonyyarusso> cdbs: It's -release-party
<tonyyarusso> and it already is
<cdbs> tonyyarusso: Another channel usually comes up, -release-announce
<tsimpson> there is a -release-announce too, that's +m
<cdbs> tonyyarusso: I know about -release-party
<tsimpson> it's currently +i too though
<cdbs> ah, explains why I can't join it
<tonyyarusso> oh, we did do that last time
<tonyyarusso> I guess we'll see if it seems appropriate.
<tonyyarusso> A hilight on the release manager seems easier.
<rww> I don't think we need it this release. It doesn't feel busy enough.
<Narwhal> bazhang: is it really worth to continue banning ashmew? what I mean is how bad was the offence?
<bazhang> Narwhal, your call. I'm off to work. unabated spamming and sexual language
<cdbs> My contract of working on Unity ends today, I'll be more into Irc work from now onwards
<tonyyarusso> rww: That was my leaning
<Narwhal> bazhang: I trust your judgement
<HereForBuntuRele> is hoober black-listed from downloading 11.04?
<Corey> ...
<Corey> HereForBuntuRele: No.
<HereForBuntuRele> restricted from the party? but am i blacklisted from that
<Corey> Go play.
<HereForBuntuRele> ok
<Corey> Sorry if I overstepped there. :-)
<tsimpson> nope, that's fine :)
<Narwhal> nope
<rww> For what it's worth, my current policy on Bryan Roo involves banning him on sight from any channel I have ops in. Apologies if that steps on anyone's toes.
<Corey> I was wondering when something like that'd happen.  There's a certain subset of our users that are... yeah.
<Narwhal> rww: nope
<tsimpson> anyone have any thoughts on disabling Bantracker in -r-p?
<tsimpson> I don't think it's really useful in that channel personally
<rww> please do
<rww> all the kicks are a waste of space :)
<Narwhal> disable it
<Narwhal> all the bans get cleared anyway
<tsimpson> it's (hopefully) disabled there now
<rww> looks like it
<tonyyarusso> agreed
<tsimpson> good, that should save me ~50 MB on the bantracker database :)
<tonyyarusso> The banlist will probably fill up and have to be cleared in a few hours anyway.
<Narwhal> oh I was guinea pig
<Narwhal> happy to be of service
<tonyyarusso> I think my favorite -r-p comment so far was along the lines of "Yes, 10.10 is out!"
<Narwhal> heh
<tonyyarusso> There's a chance skaet might stop by for a briefing about IRC workings to prepare for being in -r-p for announcement time, so if I'm not around to do that someone explain the "Mess with people for a few hours, go away to finish work, +m channel, announce, -m, partay" process.
<rww> nod
<elky> eh? i missed it?
<rww> missed what
<elky> release?
<rww> no
<elky> ok good
 * rww tosses elky a rifle and sends her out into the field
<rww> good luck, soldier!
 * elky is on work premises.
<elky> that place is so not worksafe.
<elky> or 3g safe unfortunately. I couldn't even maintain a connection for more than 5 seconds last night.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from spaz_dynamic)
<rww> repeated offtopic ^
<rww> elky: oh well. We only got two ban complaints thusfar anyway. quiet release thusfar
<Narwhal> problem solved
<rww> http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/irccountall/_ubuntu_release_party-week.png :D
<maco> ubottu: !arb is <reply> The Application Review Board is responsible for vetting applications to be added to stable releases through the Post-Release Apps Process -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostReleaseApps/Process
<ubottu> I'll remember that, maco
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (I've banned the gateway user barbarabush - please have a look)
 * Jordan_U goes to sleep, hopefully missing most of the chaos.
<BarbaraNotBush> got asked to go here?
<jussi> BarbaraNotBush: dont stress
<BarbaraNotBush> ?
<jussi> BarbaraNotBush: We are watching - they sent you here because you wanted someone removed
<BarbaraNotBush> it was a "scare" hehe
<jussi> BarbaraNotBush: no probs. have fun at the party :)
<BarbaraNotBush> ty :)
<jussi> BarbaraNotBush: please dont idle here :)
<BarbaraNotBush> can you kick me please? nothing happends when i click the x on this webirc
<BarbaraNotBush> nvm i should reload it
<knome> :)
<tsimpson> I'm pretty sure I banned that person a while ago
<tsimpson> Barbarabush
<knome> lol
<knome> she was not bush
<knome> :P
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (I've banned the gateway user paaaa - please have a look)
<tsimpson> anyone want to op-up in -r-p and stop me from going completely insane?
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (I've banned the gateway user xgaug - please have a look)
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (I've banned the gateway user dasdsdasads - please have a look)
<mrmist> tsimpson: I can help out if there's no other real ops around. What's your criteria?
<Incarus6> tsimpson, what happened?
<jussi> mrmist: I think we are ok atm, but if noone is around, see topic :)
<mrmist> cool
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (I've banned the gateway user fdsdfsfdsd - please have a look)
<tsimpson> mrmist: links to anything that looks like a natty release gets a ban basically
<Incarus6> tsimpson, the page changed, its not beta2 anymore.. btw I was helping ppl with issues and not talking about natty
<mrmist> it's interestingly busy in there.
<jussi> mrmist: normal, sadly :P
<mrmist> heh
<tsimpson> Incarus6: is it difficult to understand that when we say "don't post links", you should not post links...
<Incarus6> tsimpson, no one said that. But thanks for banning, I was talking about chromium and sait Natty isn't released yet all the time
<tsimpson> <Incarus6> linxfreaker, its released, but not in the repo yet
<tsimpson> Incarus6: was that about chrome?
<Incarus6> Im not here to discuss about that. I just wanted to ask you if you could revert the ban that I can help the irc users to fix their ubuntu (10.10) related issues. im not in #ubuntu to talk about natty (latest release is still 10.10), I was just pointing you to the fact, that this link changed
<Incarus6> IS that ban for just one day?
<tsimpson> in this instance, yes
<Incarus6> Seems to be an overreaction to me - I know, it's allways stress when a knew release is coming out - btu check the log, I never said Natty is released. (e.g.: [11:43:52] <Incarus6> cleared cache, can't confirm that. Its Beta2), but Im not here to discuss about that now. good day
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (I've banned the gateway user mahipal - please have a look)
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (I've banned the gateway user babarabush - please have a look)
<babarabush> hey i just got banned for being right
<babarabush> eat that tsimpson
<babarabush> official by ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> yeah, that'll work
<jrib> 11.04 is out at ubuntu.com now but I don't see an announcement
<Flannel> Someone made a mistake, one way or the other :)
<Flannel> and also, this is a really early release time
<jrib> yep
<wgrant> Not really a mistake.
<wgrant> The website is always pushed early.
<Flannel> wgrant: but not the actual 11.04 downloads
<jrib> "The requested URL /releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso was not found on this server."
<wgrant> On the website? Yes.
<Flannel> Oh interesting.
<Flannel> I just had it ask me if I wanted to save it, but now I try again, and get a 404
<wgrant> It's not on every mirror yet.
<jrib> yeah, it probably chooses mirrors at random and the mirrors aren't up to date
<Flannel> Oh, different mirrors, right.
<elky> You mean there's no magic button that updates a hundred places? There goes that dream.
<wgrant> They're slowly syncing.
<elky> tsimpson, ...
<tsimpson> yes?
<jrib> #ubuntu+1 is +i?
<tsimpson> yes
<jrib> why?
<tsimpson> because all the discussion in there was about links to ISOs etc
<jrib> but where are people seeking support with 11.04 supposed to go?
<tsimpson> tbh, I was planning on only making it +i for a few mins, I must have just forgotten
<vibhav> why was i banned from #ubuntu-release-party!!
<paranox> vibhav: you are annoying
<vibhav> What did i do paranox?
<paranox> vibhav: are you the release manager
<paranox> i wanna bash the release manager
<vibhav> No
<vibhav> The Ubuntu Webiste says Its released
<paranox> apparently he is holding off on releasing 11.04 until next week
<paranox> the ubuntu website is an idiot
<vibhav> then please unbann me
<paranox> `unban vibhav
<paranox> there you go
<ikonia> enough
<vibhav> I am banned still
<vibhav> paranox I am banned still
<paranox> vibhav: are you sure?
<ikonia> paranox: is not an op here
<paranox> try again
<ikonia> paranox: please stop
<paranox> ikonia: is not an op here
<vibhav> what to do?
<bazhang> paranox, thats enough
<ikonia> paranox: do you need anything from this channel ?
<ikonia> paranox: I am voiced to show I am - you are not
<ikonia> vibhav: hang on a minute
<paranox> ikonia: voice me
<vibhav> I am banned still now...
<ikonia> paranox: no - do you need anything from this channel
<paranox> ikonia: how does being voiced show you are an op?
<ikonia> vibhav: please hang on a minute
<paranox> wouldn't being an op show you are an op?
<vibhav> ikonia : ok
<ikonia> paranox: that is how this channel is setup - that's not for debate
<ikonia> paranox: do you need anything from this channel, yes/no ?
<vibhav> paranox why are you arguining
<ikonia> vibhav: please - wait a minute
<paranox> ikonia: does that mean there are 57 ops in here?
<paranox> ikonia: yes
<vibhav> ikonia : i am waiting
<ikonia> paranox: what do you need ?
<ikonia> vibhav: thanks, please wait quietly - we'll get to you asap
<paranox> ikonia: i need to know why there are 57 ops in this channel
<ikonia> paranox: there are as many as voiced
<ikonia> paranox: anything else ?
<paranox> ikonia: can you voice me?
<paranox> please?
<ikonia> paranox: no - you're not an op
<ubottu> PartyBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<paranox> ikonia: are you an op?
<ikonia> vibhav: you're unbanned from #ubuntu-release-party
<ikonia> paranox: yes,
<paranox> ikonia: so can you make me an op too?
<vibhav> ikonia : thanks!
<vibhav> Can i also be an OP
<ikonia> paranox: no
<ikonia> no
<vibhav> Cannot join #ubuntu-release-party (You are banned).
<vibhav> still banned
<ikonia> vibhav: I'll check again
<paranox> ikonia: is #ubuntu-ops-monitor the channel that monitors the ops in #ubuntu-ops that monitors the ops in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> vibhav: try now
<paranox> sorry my connection dropped out
<vibhav> DONE!
<paranox> ikonia: is #ubuntu-ops-monitor the channel that monitors the ops in #ubuntu-ops that monitors the ops in #ubuntu?
<vibhav> thanks!
<tsimpson> paranox: no, you were removed
<paranox> what do you mean removed?
<paranox> you can't control my computer?
<paranox> are yo
<paranox> do you control my computer?
<ikonia> paranox: I think we are done here
<ikonia> paranox: please leave this channel
<paranox> tsimpson:
<tsimpson> no, it makes you part a channel
<tsimpson> like a kick
<paranox> how can something make me aprt a channel?
<ikonia> paranox: it's irc, read irc.freenode.net
<paranox> i thought only ops could kick me
<ikonia> paranox: tsimpson IS an op
<paranox> what is irc?
<paranox> where am i?
<paranox> ikonia: i thought you were the op
<ikonia> can we stop this messing around please, leave the channel
<tsimpson> if there's nothing specific you want to discuss, you should leave paranox
<paranox> ikonia: i don't know how
<ikonia> thanks
<knome> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet! But you can join #ubuntu-release-party and await release with the other excited folks :D
<tsimpson> !no isitout is <reply> Yes, join #ubuntu-release-party to celebrate!
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<knome> :)
<elky> ok that's pretty messed up. soreau seems to have scripted himself up
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> op?
<LjL> scripted himself up?
<elky> he joined within seconds, and every 10 seconds was doing a factoid call to either downloads or torrents
<jussi> ahh dammit
<jussi> I missed the release
<Flannel> jussi: by seconds!
<LjL> me too
<elky> by *minutes*
<LjL> well actually i didn't
<bazhang> microseconds!
<Flannel> many many nanoseconds!
<bazhang> hehe
<knome> jussi, now you'll have to wait for oneiric!
<jussi> lol
<Flannel> Alright, once again, the website gives no ability to download torrents or alt CD.  This is stupid.   Why does the website slide backwards with every release.
<elky> only 6 months
<ikonia> soreau's stopped
<ikonia> just removed the q for a test
<LjL> by the way, i know it's not usually how it works, but if you want to give me temporary access in #ubuntu to help dealing with the increased load, i'm in (though i can really only do policing, it's been too many releases since what i'm running for me to be able to help in any meaningful way)
<wgrant> Flannel: You mean the "alternative downloads" link?
<tsimpson> LjL: btw, did you notice FloodBot1 kicked FloodBot2 from #ubuntu-unregged earlier?
<LjL> tsimpson: O.o
<tsimpson> LjL: actually PartyBot1 did the kicking
<LjL> tsimpson: during a +i masskick?
<LjL> oh
<tsimpson> my eyes need washing
<LjL> well partybot is silly, shouldn't even really stay opped
<jussi> LjL: until monday. be good: [28-Apr-11 14:56:01] [ChanServ] Flags +votiA were set on LjL in #ubuntu.
<LjL> jussi: have i ever been anything but an angel :3
<jussi> hehe
<knome> according to the smiley, a walrus
<LjL> i am the eggman they are the eggmen i am the walrus!
<bazhang> rgr is getting annoying
<ikonia> agreed
<Pici> I forwarded #ubuntu+1 to #ubuntu
<topyli> obvously it's out, my desktop just stopped working
<knome> haha
<jussi> heh
<LjL> botmasters, might want to change !info to point to natty
<Pici> I just upadated !natty and !maverick
<LjL> pici is stuck in a factory factory!
<LjL> factoid, even
<jussi> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 531 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<jussi> :)
 * LjL should update !offline
<Pici> @config channel #ubuntu plugins.packageinfo.defaultrelease
<ubottu> maverick
<Pici> jussi: ^
<Incarus6> pls ban "[14:32:29] <zfk> I SAID SAUSAGE MCMUFFIN YOU FAGGOTS NOT SAUSAGE MCGRIDDLE" in #ubuntu
<Pici> Incarus6: Hes been muted already.
<jussi> @config channel #ubuntu plugins.packageinfo.defaultrelease natty
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Incarus6> thx, good day
<jussi> stupid channel specific ones :P
<Pici> jussi: -offtopic still seems to be using maverick.  Odd.
<jussi> hrm, I wonder how w3e drop the channel specific stuff..
<jussi> must find out
<jussi> @config channel #ubuntu-offtopic plugins.packageinfo.defaultrelease
<ubottu> maverick
<jussi> @config channel #ubuntu-offtopic plugins.packageinfo.defaultrelease natty
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi> sigh
<jussi> if anyone notices others...
<LjL> are we pushing the use of metalinks in any way?
<LjL> they're cool
<jussi> metalinks?
<LjL> jussi: they're files that contain several links of various types (HTTP, torrent...) to the same file. http://releases.ubuntu.com/ has them. they can be opened using aria2c
<LjL> !info aria2
<ubottu> aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.9-1 (natty), package size 1521 kB, installed size 4380 kB
<LjL> jussi: it downloads from several sources at a time, helps to load balance and uses bittorrent transparently
<LjL> http://www.metalinker.org/
<jussi> ahh, interesting
<LjL> and i can testify that aria2c works very well, never got a corrupted download from it myself
 * jussi corrupts LjL's downloads :P
<Pici> Remember that 9.10's EOL is tomorrow.
<maco> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<maco> woah confusing
<maco> its updated here but not in #ubuntu?
<Pici> maco: They called !ubuntu+1
<maco> ooo
<maco> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty has been released! - Support in #ubuntu
<Pici> (I just fixed it)
<maco> oh
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1715 users, 2 overflows, 1717 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1723 users, 5 overflows, 1728 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1720 users, 5 overflows, 1725 limit))
<Pici> How do people feel about the !gnome3-#ubuntu+1 factioid migrating to #ubuntu?
<LjL> Pici: i'd keep it, people are going to ask and demand an answer anyway... as long as it clearly says it's dangerous and unsupported, meh, caveat emptor
<LjL> maybe make it DANGEROUS instead of _dangerous_, mostly because i hate underscores :P
<knome> hah
<knome> make it dangerous :P
<LjL> actually back then i had made a metalink factoid, it seems
<LjL> !metalink
<ubottu> A Metalink is a file which lists places (web mirrors, torrents) where a given file can be obtained, making downloads faster and more reliable. Metalink software and Ubuntu releases as metalinks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Metalink
<LjL> well, factoid and wikipage
<LjL> can i add the wiki page to the party topic?
<Pici> I don't see why not
<jussi> go for it
<LjL> Natty added to wiki, topic changed
<jussi> ugh... who added the mock the voiced part?
<LjL> jussi: why don't you guess
<jussi> LjL: Its not funny, please dont put it on.
<LjL> u ppl have no sense of fun :(
<LjL> why two bots in party?
<Pici> I was just going to ask that
<jussi> curious
<Pici> I told ubottu to leave.
<bazhang> rgr seems to still be spreading misinfo
 * Pici gets back to work
<bazhang> he's had half a dozen warnings now
<vibhav> Cannot join #ubuntu+1 (Channel is invite only).
<bazhang> vibhav, why would you need to
<vibhav> bazhang idk :P
<bazhang> vibhav, oneiric wont have any packages for a while yet
<vibhav> OK
<Pici> Its forwarding to #ubuntu
<mneptok> THE CHANNEL FROM THE FUUUUUUUUTUUUUUUUUUUUURE!
 * mneptok plays his theremin
<vibhav> ok!
<Pici> vibhav: Can we help you with anything else?
<popey> bazhang: define "a while". This afternoon :)
<bazhang> :)
<highvoltage> mneptok: yeah but can you do this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPvTTc7jAVQ
<mneptok> highvoltage: i only own power saws. they go through bone better.
<vibhav> <Pici> No im fine
<bazhang> hi
<vibhav> hi
<Pici> vibhav: Please take note of the channel topic then, particlarly the part about idling.
<Sterist> please forgive me for asking here but does anyone still have contact with the PSubuntu.com moderators? (ps3 ubuntu forums)
<highvoltage> mneptok: nice
<vibhav> <Pici> Ok dude
<vibhav> <Pici> I want to ask one thing
<Sterist> they've really been MIA and prove hard to reach... need to dig deep (-_-)
<vibhav> <Pici> How do I become OP?
<Pici> !canibeanop | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav: If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<maco> (does anyone else consistently read that as "can i bean op"?)
<mneptok> maco: i read it as "canib eanop" which is Micronesian for "tuna-filled waffles"
<bazhang> p57976AE0.dip.t-dialin.net wonder if LALALLAA is larstorben
<Pici> I'm pretty sure it is.
<bazhang> oh yeah it is
<ubottu> In ubottu, Squall5668 said: !Squall is Squall
<highvoltage> '/win 15
<ikonia> what a great factoid suggestion
<knome> fantastic
<LjL> :(
<Logan_> LjL: you know what's necessary now, right?
<LjL> global +m?
<Logan_> updating all of the factoids for natty :P
<LjL> pici has been doing a bit of that ;)
<LjL> also, i think some factoids use a $variable for that now
<jussi> I think we are mostly up to date- if youve got ones that arent, let us know :)
<Logan_> believe me, I'll find some :P
<Logan_> plus, I have to check that all of the factoids listing recommended packages still exist in Natty
<jussi> Logan_: good luck :)
<Logan_> heh
<Logan_> I'll just use !info with ubottu
<jussi> Im more than happy to update them if you find them
<jussi> :)
<Logan_> some -#ubuntu-1s should strip that
<Logan_> as Natty is now supported in #ubuntu
<jussi> Logan_: suggestions and specific factoids :)
<Logan_> easy way to fix that?  or do you have to make a new one without that ending and then alias the ones thatends with -#ubuntu-1?
<Logan_> *that end
<jussi> Logan_: just out of curiousity, do you use PM to look through factoids or the web interface?
<Logan_> web interface, mostly
<jussi> :)
<LjL> Logan_: remember #ubuntu+1 will come back shortly enough for Oneiric, though
<Logan_> how soon?
<LjL> Logan_: depends when the toolchain is ready, i guess between two weeks and a month maybe
<LjL> possibly sooner
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget gnome3-#ubuntu+1
<Logan_> LjL cut and pasted it to !gnome3, so that one is no longer necessary
<LjL> Logan_ remember i still don't have editing privileges on the bot :P
<Logan_> oops, that was Pici
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !players =~ s/, Beep Media Player, Listen, /, /
<Logan_> whoops, don't do that one
<Pici> I already updated !gnome3
<Logan_> should be: !players =~ s/, Beep Media Player,  /, /
<Logan_> since Beep Media Player doesn't even exist in the repo
<Logan_> Pici: yes, but !gnome3-#ubuntu+1 wasn't forgotten
<Logan_> that players one actually should be: !players =~ s/, Beep Media Player, /, /
<Pici> !forget gnome3-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Logan_> that's my final answer :P
<Logan_> Pici: can you fix that one?
<Pici> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Pici> !-players
<ubottu> players aliases: media players, video players, audio players, totem, totem-xine, vlc, banshee, rhythmbox, amarok, media, music players, player, exaile, listen - added by LjL on 2006-07-09 02:49:51 - last edited by Flannel on 2008-11-30 23:50:29
<Pici> !players =~ s/, Beep Media Player, /, /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Logan_> Pici: thanks :)
<Pici> Logan_: np
 * Logan_ finds some more factoids to mess with :P
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !ocr =~ s/GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.//
<Logan_> neither of those packages exists in the repo
<LjL> :(
<Logan_> haha, that's an LjL factoid
<LjL> why do important packages keep getting pulled
 * Logan_ pokes Pici or jussi 
<jussi> !ocr
<ubottu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<jussi> Logan_: thats still borked
<jussi> !info kooka
<ubottu> Package kooka does not exist in natty
<jussi> ;)
<Logan_> ?
<LjL> hold on a minute, looking for packages
<jussi> !info skanlite
<ubottu> skanlite (source: skanlite): image scanner for KDE 4 based on the KSane backend. In component main, is extra. Version 0.7-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1077 kB, installed size 1496 kB
<Logan_> jussi: that's my point :P
<Logan_> that command removes that sentence at the end
<Logan_> since neither of those packages exist in the repo
<jussi> oh, bad comprehension day :D
<Logan_> heh
<jussi> seems kinda pointless being that short - is here a wiki page or something we can put in?
<LjL> jussi: doesn't do OCR :(
<LjL> i checked
<jussi> ok
<LjL> that's why i hate KDE4 with a *passion*
<jussi> ?
<LjL> it took away lots of useful programs
<Logan_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR maybe
<Logan_> jussi: ^
<Logan_> Instead of listing the packages, just link to that page, which lists some itself.
<jussi> Logan_: sounds good. proposal?
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !no ocr is <reply> For OCR (optical character recognition) software in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR for packages.
<LjL> so apparently there's not a single OCR frontend in the repos anymore aside from some TK based one. how depressing.
<LjL> one step forward, two steps back.
<jussi> !no ocr is <reply> For OCR (optical character recognition) software in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR for packages and instructions.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> LjL: kooka hasnt been maintained since at least mid 2007
<Logan_> thanks jussi
 * Logan_ goes to find some more factoids :)
<LjL> jussi: neither has my KDE 3.5, but it hasn't stopped working
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget plg
<jussi> !plg
<ubottu> Project Looking Glass is an environment with 3D windowing and visualization capabilities. Web site: https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/ - Demo: http://wwws.sun.com/software/looking_glass/demo.html - Live CD: https://lg3d-livecd.dev.java.net/ - Binary Builds: https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/binary-builds.html
<jussi> Logan_: why?
<Logan_> LjL added it back in 2007, and none of the links work
<Logan_> well, the first one redirects to a page on java.net, but the downloads link doesn't show any files
<Logan_> inactive project, most likely
<Logan_> jussi: ^
<LjL> guess Oracle destroyed that stuff
<ikonia> Oracle is Gozers twin
<Logan_> also, when you get to it: !pdf =~ s/kdpf#///
<LjL> i didn't make that one!
<LjL> and it shows, it's terrible. / to separate package names? ;(
<jussi> !forget plg
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi
<jussi> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<maco> kpdf was kde3-only, wasnt it?
<Logan_> LjL: yeah, it's a pain
<LjL> s:GNU/Linux:Ubuntu: also
<jussi> !no, pdf is <reply>The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget get_iplayer
<jussi> !get_iplayer
<ubottu> get_iplayer is http://linuxcentre.net/get_iplayer/ a small perl script which can download content from BBC iPlayer and ITV catch up services.
<maco> get_iplayer is handy
<maco> why forget it?
<Logan_> doesn't exist in the natty repo
<maco> get-iplayer |     2.79-1 | natty/universe | source, all
<Logan_> oh, it's a dash
<Logan_> nvm, then
<jussi> I think it needs re-wording though
<jussi> its hardly a stardard factoid...
<maco> yeah, package names use - for word-breaks. _ is just for separating off the version
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !no alternate is <reply> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Logan_> (new link)
<Logan_> jussi: ^
<jussi> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<jussi> !no alternate is <reply> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<jussi> Logan_: shall we do this in #ubuntu-irc ? most of the ops are there also, and it doesnt take up this channel, if comes a time its needed
<Logan_> alright
<jussi> Logan_: remember to part here :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mah454 appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ikonia> hey it's Pricey
<ikonia> cdbs: you work for canonical ?
<cdbs> ikonia: yep, until today
<cdbs> ikonia: I was under a 1-month contract for Unity, which ended today
<ikonia> how interesting
<IdleOne> if sebsebseb is going to give his opinion every time someone asks about Unity I am going to ban him. He knows very well about the offtopic rule.
<ikonia> I would support that
<IdleOne> I am not trying to deny him his opinion but we don't need to see it in the support channel.
<ikonia> I would support that
<ikonia> I don't like it - but you have a choice, use the distro, change the desktop, don't use the distro, pick one
<IdleOne> Right. my feeling is you don't have to like it but #ubuntu is for support and not 45 minute discussions about how much you think it sucks.
<IdleOne> cdbs is a rock star today, everybody wants yoor help hehe
<IdleOne> your*
<IdleOne> -!hashes does not have the 11.04 hash. http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Ubuntu/11.04/MD5SUMS does
 * Pici finds someone to poke
<IdleOne> thank you Pici
<IdleOne> added a goo.gl to the 11.04 md5sums to !hashes
<IdleOne> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs. Natty Narwhal 11.04 md5sums can be found at http://goo.gl/UgkqJ
<IdleOne> we can update when/if they fix the help.ubuntu. page
<IdleOne> also added one for the keyboard shortcuts in Unity to !shortcuts
<Pici> I feel like adding "Complaing about unity will not be tolerated here" to the topic.
<maco> Pici: "complaining about unity will not make it go away" would be funnier
<LjL> i feel like complaining about unity
<Pici> I feel like complaing about people complaing
<LjL> i feel like complaining about people complaining about people complaining
<Pici> !hashes =~ /Natty.*//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Pici> IdleOne: I just got word that the hashes pages was updated, I fixed the factoid.
<charlie-tca> Just send them to #xubuntu; we can fix the problem with unity :-)
<highvoltage> charlie-tca: can you use compiz with xfce?
<charlie-tca> yes
<IdleOne> Pici: perfect, thanks for handling that :)
<charlie-tca> highvoltage: we give a choice, xfwm4 compositor or compiz
<Pici> !no nbr is <reply> Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<IdleOne> !une
<ubottu> Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<Pici> Feel free to play with the wording
<IdleOne> looks fine to me
<LjL> !nbr is <reply> Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is gaining ground like the black plague.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !nbr is <reply> Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is gaining ground like the black plague.
 * LjL plays with the wording
<ubottu> ohsix called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> LjL: you got +o in #u
<IdleOne> when did that happen?
<Pici> When he hacked the gibson
<Pici> or something.
<IdleOne> good for him
<Pici> macrossm might need some help remembering what #ubuntu is for
<Pici> I am out for a bit.
<LjL> IdleOne: i've got ops until monday to help deal with the release
<IdleOne> I don't see why you have a limited time only
<IdleOne> but I suppose you agreed to that
<LjL> processes!
<IdleOne> processes, so former IRCC member, Ubuntu member, Floodbot owner...yup you should have to apply and better make that wiki page and get some +1's
 * LjL shrugs
<IdleOne> anyway, happy you are here backing us up :)
<darkz> Hey everyone... i installed 11.04 and now i can no longer connect to my wifi.. doesnt even show up, other AP's show up.. tested it from my 10.10 box, works fine... any ideas?
<topyli> darkz: this channel is for irc problems. please join #ubuntu for help
<darkz> this is the only ubuntu channel i can ask in
<topyli> how so?
<darkz> muted in #ubuntu and the party channel
<topyli> we can't help with your wifi, but we might be able to help with your problems with #ubuntu. why are you muted?
<darkz> dont even remember
<darkz> maybe its not even me that got banned im there hehe
<darkz> in*
<LjL> darkz: you randomly pasted a message from ubottu that told you ubottu didn't know about something not very appropriate for the channel
<darkz> i did?
<darkz> you sure its me?
<darkz> im connected to a fonera
<LjL> darkz: are you familiar with our guidelines?
<darkz> i guess
<LjL> darkz: i will remove that ban, but please make sure you know the contents of !etiquette and !guidelines so nobody has to add it back, whether or not it was you the first time
<darkz> ok ty :)
<LjL> darkz: you should be able to speak now
<darkz> thanks :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (adwonw appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !torrents =~ s -i  /Maverick/Natty/
<elky> ok, at work, closed -party
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-29
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, LjL said: !no gnome3 is <reply> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, LjL said: !gnome3 =~ s/$/ Additionally, they may eat your children and cause demons to come out of your nose./
<IdleOne> !no gnome3 is <reply> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> I'll leave the second part up to you to tell the user
<LjL> :P
<Pici> eww, nose demon
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget sharedprinting
<Logan_> (it links to a forum thread that doesn't exist anymore)
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: sorry if I stirred him up even more.
<tonyyarusso> meh
<IdleOne> trully was not my intention
<IdleOne> truly*
<Logan_> IdleOne: see above? :P
<IdleOne> see what above?
<IdleOne> !sharedprinting
<ubottu> If you are unable to share a printer over the network on 7.10 (Gutsy), AppArmour could be the problem. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531343 to see how to disable it temporarily or permanently
<IdleOne> not relevant anymore?
<IdleOne> !forget sharedprinting
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<tonyyarusso> Gutsy's way EOL, so presumably.
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> thanks Logan_
<Logan_> IdleOne: no prob
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from asiekierka)
<tonyyarusso> If we were to conduct a scientific poll, I wonder how many users think IRC ops are somehow employed by or responsible to Canonical.
<topyli> the difference between ubuntu and canonical seems a bit unclear at times too
<topyli> "how are things at the ubuntu office guys!"
<topyli> (we're all male of course)
<bazhang> like the guy asking if ubuntu cola was at the office
<tonyyarusso> topyli: Fair point.
<topyli> bazhang: actually i was thinking about just that
<bazhang> topyli, haha!
<tonyyarusso> Also, I have a hard time blaming sexist attitudes for things like "hey guys!" when the English language sucks so much with respect to non-awkward gender pointers.
<topyli> i also found two support requests in my inbox this morning, sent via launchpad
<tonyyarusso> nice
<topyli> it's that time again! :)
<topyli> tonyyarusso: true
<topyli> 'guys' is vague anyway, covers all genders these days
<tonyyarusso> Ojibwe doesn't even have equivalents to "he" or "she".  You're talking about a person, and that's all it cares about.
<tonyyarusso> As I understand it Finnish is similar.
<topyli> yes
<tonyyarusso> Anybody know about French?  That's the other "to-do" language.  Maybe Swedish.
 * tonyyarusso should really work on those tapes this summer
<topyli> swedish has gendered pronouns
<tonyyarusso> Swedish:  Because it's also an official language in Finland and easier to learn than Finnish, plus Sweden has laxer immigration laws.  :)
<topyli> yeah you're entitled to service in bad swedish by law
<topyli> (in finland)
<Tm_T> topyli: bad? only bad?
<topyli> Tm_T: the law doesn't say it has to be good! :)
<Tm_T> topyli: aye, I mean, usually I would except even worse than just bad
<topyli> well yes
<jussi> lol
<Tm_T> in general finnish would prolly speak better english than swedish
<topyli> definitely
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: so if you really like to survive in Finland, learn english
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> he speaks a bit now
<tonyyarusso> A little.  It's only my first language, but I manage.  ;)
<jussi> they said english, not american :P
<jussi> Queens English :P
<jussi> (whatever that may be)
<tonyyarusso> I can drop extra vowels around my neighbours if necessary.
<jussi> you have to spell colour correctly :P
<jussi> and Mum :P
 * tonyyarusso sighs
<Tm_T> don't forget the punctuations, quotations and all
<Jordan_U> al is very difficult to spell.
 * jussi huggle tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> I wish there was a Debian-based distro that would be out reasonably soon and not go EOL until at least December 2016.
<tonyyarusso> Ubuntu 12.04 will work, but might be cutting things a bit close.
<jussi> tonyyarusso: when does the just released debian go eol?
<tonyyarusso> jussi: One year after the next one releases.  So if Wheezy comes out 2013, Squeeze is EOL in 2014.
<jussi> oh
<tonyyarusso> yeah, I was surprised too.
<jussi> I think Ive still got some ancient version of debian somewhere on a server here...
<tonyyarusso> RHEL 6 reaches EOL November 2017.
<jussi> thats not debian based...
<tonyyarusso> Exactly why it's not my answer :)
<tonyyarusso> If only Debian could be supported for as long as RHEL!
<tonyyarusso> While, you know, still making releases at a snail's pace instead of a dead snail's pace.
<topyli> i thought debian *is* supported as long as rhel
<jussi> can we close -r-p now? its rather dead...
<Flannel> yes!
<Tm_T> err, wasn't the closing time usually after the weekend, so it is open over the most of the release parties?
<nhandler> /76/73
<Flannel> /48/45
<Pici> 22/7
<LjL> diamo i numeri?
<Flannel> Pici: Tasty
<bazhang> ps3 and ppc have a natty release?
<ikonia> doubtful
<ikonia> certainly not this quick
<ikonia> the auto build scripts have probably populated a repo
<bazhang> so why is vibhav claiming they do, and that there's a special link for the intel mac release
<ikonia> ask him to explain it
<ikonia> the community repos have possibly been populated due to auto build scripts
<ikonia> the 10.10 PPC port never really worked but had a full repo due to auto build scripts
<LjL> poor PPC
<bazhang> he's recommending the dvd instead of the cd, no idea why
<ikonia> he was a bit of a problem yesterday
<LjL> yes
<Pici> I know the PPC isos were getting tested though, saw a few mentions of them in -devel.
<ikonia> LjL: it was usable, just the additional packages didn't work due to stock sources not working
<ikonia> Pici: I'm sure they will get there, and they may well be done now, I doubt it though due to the smaller community support
<ubottu> Incarus6 called the ops in #ubuntu (section5)
<bazhang> jungli trying to get a cloak
<Pici> again
<LjL> heh
<Pici> bazhang: And that is why I didn't want to even say anything there.
<Pici> The number of people that think 11.04 is an LTS is rather surprising.
<bazhang> yep
<jrib> at least my vocabulary improves with every release...
<bazhang>  p579066F3.dip.t-dialin.net tesdsfsfdfds wonder if thats larstorben et neighbors
<Pici> bazhang: Seems to be making a bit more sense than usual.
<popey> 13:07:08 <+bazhang> so why is vibhav claiming they do, and that there's a special link for the intel mac release
<popey> there is
<popey> well was, dunno if there still is
<popey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/
<popey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64+mac.iso
<popey> "Alternate install CD for 64-bit Mac (AMD64) computers (standard download)
<popey> "
<bazhang> popey, thanks
<jrib> there was an issue in 10.10 where installer wouldn't work on 64bit macs
<jrib> my guess is it's related
<bazhang> jatt just seems to be spreading FUD
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from vibhav)
<BHXSpecter> I passed the bot test but being told that I am still banned from #ubuntu
<popey> given the forums have opened their +1 forum, does it not make sense to open #ubuntu+1 now?
<popey> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=403
<genii-around> And so it begins! ;)
<popey> @)
<Pici> I'm a bit wary of opening up +1 now.  Anyone have any thoughts about closing #u-r-p?
<Pici> Also, did anyone unban lars?
<IdleOne> close #u-r-p the party is over
<IdleOne> I haven't unbanned him
<Pici> Shall I forward to -offtopic?
<IdleOne> probably best
<IdleOne> or #u I suppose
<IdleOne> Do you need to +f -ot also?
<Pici> I wish
<Pici> wow, we're getting more people in #ubuntu today than we did yesterday.
<Pici> I don't know if thats a good thing.
<topyli> also, -ot has many new folks who are not entirely accustomed to civilization
<Pici> Indeed.
<genii-around> Hm, 1807 occupants there. I think thats the most I ever remember seeing
<Pici> We had over 2000 for the 10.04 release.
<LjL> OVER NINE THOUSAND
 * Pici dumps LjL into #ubuntu-offtopic
<genii-around> I was mostly hanging out in -release-party, I held a party here for 10.04 :)
<genii-around> LjL: Where?
<LjL> genii-around: on freenode
<genii-around> Ah
<Pici> I'm stressed enough right now, can't deal with -offtopic at the same time. sorry.
<topyli> get a beer Pici :)
<Pici> topyli: I'm at work, but I will be having one when I get home.
<topyli> Pici: have a beer, i'm sure they'll tell you to go home!
<Pici> :D
 * LjL smacks himself
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (poipondd appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Pricey> ikonia: I never left.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-30
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !bootinfoscript is <reply> To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<bazhang> flare183 is a unity developer?
<IdleOne> bazhang: I would imagine a dev would know the proper channel name for the dev team
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !foobar is <alias> foo
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !bootinfo is <alias> bootinfoscript
<Flannel> wow, failed attempt at a DCC
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> IdleOne, good point
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, praveen said: ubottu: that is quite helpful..thanks!!!
<IdleOne> hello praveen
<praveen> hello
<IdleOne> Anything we can help you with?
<bazhang> he was sent here by the bot I'd imagine
<Juest> hello, now i really apologize, and i reconsider to being unmuted, rules REALLY CARES!
<Juest> where's LjL?
<Juest> hello?
<Juest> bazhang: are you afk?
<Juest> hello?
<Juest> anybody is alive or else?
<IdleOne> Juest: give me a moment please
<Juest> yeah, are everybody ilde?
<IdleOne> Juest: Please be patient for one minute
<Juest> IdleOne are you really idle? lol
<IdleOne> Juest: why did you get banned, do you recall?
<Juest> well, can you get the log of about two days ago
<Juest> last log that mention me
<Juest> and one log at 4am gmt -3
<IdleOne> Juest: I removed the mute
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Juest
<ubottu> Juest, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Please read the guidelines so you don't get muted again. thank you.
<Juest> thanks :)
<Juest> thank you :)
<IdleOne> Welcome, please part this channel now.
 * Juest has already read guidelines, but he will read it one more time :)
<Juest> ok, bye
<bazhang> p57906E6E.dip.t-dialin.net cockkk must be larstorben
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no gps is <reply> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes Navit, MoNav (http://code.google.com/p/monav/), Gosmore (free vector maps from OSM), GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<bazhang> !no gps is <reply> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes Navit, MoNav (http://code.google.com/p/monav/), Gosmore (free vector maps from OSM), GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> !gps
<ubottu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes Navit, MoNav (http://code.google.com/p/monav/), Gosmore (free vector maps from OSM), GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<LjL> xiexie
<bazhang> prego
<bazhang> not really an ubuntu question ; he's the centos user
<LjL> totem is a nice guy, if only he didn't like to troll so much =)
<bazhang> I was referring to loseweight in #ubuntu ^
<LjL> i know, i was just saying
<bazhang> thisnameiscool has already been warned and removed once for asking centos questions
<bazhang> BHXSpecter, how can we help you
<BHXSpecter> hold checking something
<BHXSpecter> yesterday I updated my router frimware and changed too port 8001 and passed the test yesterday but I'm still getting told I'm banned from #ubuntu
<LjL> BHXSpecter: let me check
<LjL> BHXSpecter: try asking for a test now please
<LjL> BHXSpecter: you should be able to join now
<BHXSpecter> ok thanks :) don't know what happened yesterday
<LjL> no idea either
<LjL> the bots didn't realize you were banned, for some reason
<BHXSpecter> thanks again
<bazhang> LjL, any idea how he got around the ban?
<LjL> bazhang: IP he's using doesn't seem banned - but also, webchat users can *join* even if their IP is banned. they just can't speak.
<LjL> that has to happen since we got rid of #Ubuntu-proxy-users
<bazhang> LjL, okay so he's muted then
<bazhang> well prior to my ban of that particular gateway
<LjL> bazhang: basically. webchat is muted by default, then people who join get a +e, unless they are banned, in which case they don't
<bazhang> LjL, okay, well I said floodbot saying banned user could not join, but the he joined nonetheless
<bazhang> and removing him a second time, the floodbot did not ban as customary
<LjL> hmm i will change that message to explain better what's going on now
<LjL> well i didn't see their IP on the banlist but maybe the floodbot looked better
<bazhang> at this rate the banlist will be filled by tomorrow
<bazhang> LjL, thanks
<LjL> removing floodbot-set bans to make space
<bazhang> [LALALALA__] ban evading in -ot for the nth time
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> what's the deal with waxrose_ ?
<bazhang> testing nerves
<ikonia> why ?
<bazhang> who knows
<ikonia> LALALALA__ pm'ing me telling me he's lars partner, and he's going to a lawer to get Lars unbanned as he did nothing wrong
<Tm_T> you mean lawyer?
<ikonia> I did
<IdleOne> better get your best suit pressed.
<mneptok> especially if they're going to press a suit.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu rgr Often gives people generic Google queries for help, at least three people have already complained about the way he offers help
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> LjL: How do you suggest we address the issue with him?
<LjL> i suggest doing nothing for now
<IdleOne> but looking at scroll back I did see him basically tell people to google it a few times
<LjL> but he was told not to do it by several people, and i pointed how to him and maybe they're right, he hasn't replied. let's see if he does it again, and to what extent (i do agree with him that giving google keywords might be reasonable in some cases... about unmounting a partition, though, meh, much easier for everyone to say "sudo umount /blah")
<IdleOne> Well if he was giving a link that he googled to the user and told them to read that info I wouldn't mind so much. but telling people to search for term xyz is not always intuitive to the user.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<jrib> brilliant (in #ubuntu)
<IdleOne> least it was hugs
<IdleOne> :/
<LjL> IdleOne: in the instance i saw he did give a link. problem is, that link was to "unmount drive from cli ubuntu" (or something like that), and the top links weren't really very informative at all. compare to my link to "encrypt partitions site:help.ubuntu.com" i gave yesterday
 * LjL gives jrib one of his cookies, waits for medical signs before eating them himself
 * jrib eats cookie anyway
<LjL> daring
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand_ said: !bootinfoscript is <reply> To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand_ said: !bootinfo is <alias> bootinfoscript
<ikonia> not for me
<IdleOne> not for you?
<ikonia> that link
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> wouldn't bootchart in the repos do the same thing?
<ikonia> I guess so
<ckw> I'm not a fan of this new "don't let people join if they might have the dcc exploit" policy
<ikonia> it's not new
<ckw> I'm on a shaky connection, and it gets triggered whenever the connection happens to drop and I reconnect
<ckw> Even though my settings are fine
<ckw> How long has it been around? I've only had it affecting me recently
<ikonia> quite a long time, over a year
<IdleOne> ckw: least 3 years that I can remember
<IdleOne> maybe I am remembering wrong but quite a long time
<ckw> Hrm... That's really strange then
<IdleOne> ckw: I believe yesterday was the last time someone used that dcc exploit in #ubuntu you probably got caught by it
<ckw> I'd like to say nothing has changed on my end (besides my connection + update to 11.04) so it is a problem with your bot/freenode, but I'm not so sure
<ckw> Thanks
<IdleOne> ckw: you went to the link provided in #ubuntu-read-topic and had the bot test you
<gord> ikonia?
<ikonia> gord: was going to test something but messed it up
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> no problem
<gord> plz to no dcc rpms :)
<ikonia> it's good......install it......trust me
<IdleOne> sure
 * IdleOne blindly installs anything ikonia tells me
<IdleOne> :P
<ikonia> good
<IdleOne> I got dcc set to refuse all file offers
<Daviey> ikonia: wtf, 19:19 [freenode] DCC SEND from ikonia [94.76.229.70 port 60381]: irssi-0.8.10a-4.el5.rf.x86_64.rpm [1MB bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu-ops ?
<jrib> heh
<ikonia> Daviey: sorry about that see above
<IdleOne> hahaha you dcc'ed the entire channel
<jrib> it's special ikonia-enhanced version
<ikonia> jrib: maybe....
<Daviey> ahh, !blamegord.
<IdleOne> !blamegord
<IdleOne> :(
<IdleOne> I imagine that factoid would not be CoC compliant anyway
<ohsix> hi, rgr on #ubuntu is being constantly offtopic and badgering people, generally not offering any assistance at all for all the lines he seems to have in my buffer; and is beligerent about it as well
<IdleOne> ohsix: Thanks for the heads up. We will keep an eye open. If you see any more issues please let us know :)
<ohsix> it's been 2 days now,  but i'll keep that in mind
<ohsix> thanks
<LjL> eh, ohsix now being over the top trying to bash rgr... sighs
<ikonia> rgr has been a pain for a few days, I've spoke to him a few times and cut him a lot of slack
<IdleOne> I think ohsix has caught rgr making a couple of mistakes
<IdleOne> in regards to answers being correct
<LjL> mistakes are human, and also while i haven't caught up with the scrollback entirely, it seems that saying "try lxr, then if you don't like it there's other possibilities if you google 'linux source code'"... well, that's not too bad
<LjL> well mistakes are not human, just making them is
<LjL> except for me, i'm a human mistake
<ikonia> I don't mind the mistakes
<IdleOne> hah I read that as I don't make mistakes the first time
 * LjL rolls eyes at rgr&ohsix
<LjL> queried ohsix, told him to slow down on the picking on rgr, that we're keeping an eye on him but he shouldn't bash him for every single thing he does
<ikonia> rgr is not helping himself
<LjL> neither is actionparsnip now
<ikonia> I know
<IdleOne> This is tiresome
<ikonia> it's going to end now
<ikonia> 52 -!- agasdsadsasaaaaa [~agasdsads@p57906B2A.dip.t-dialin.net] has left
<ActionParsnip> yo
<ohsix> do i have to accept the terms of service of this channel to comply with your request? the onjoin says i do
 * LjL checks the onjoin
<IdleOne> ohsix: the terms are the same as using #ubuntu
<ohsix> IdleOne: ok
<IdleOne> you already have accepted :)
<LjL> oh yeah ohsix those terms of service are for all ubuntu channels :P
<ohsix> well, those agreements are unenforcable but not worth digressing
<ohsix> at least in legal terms ;] ops can enforce them
<LjL> ohsix: yeah it's a bit silly in my opinion but i think the canonical legal team advised us to have them, or something
<ohsix> right
<ohsix> onto the larting
<ohsix> i think it's notable rgr chose not to join us fwiw
<LjL> i'm not going to lart anyone, i'd just like to clear up the "support" definition
<LjL> yeah well...
<ohsix> he set the flames
<LjL> "supported" does mean a few different things depending on context, i think
 * ActionParsnip listens
<LjL> something may be "supported" by upstream, "supported" by Canonical, "supported" by the Ubuntu community or "supported" by #ubuntu
<LjL> those often overlap but in general they may easily not
<ohsix> on the irc channel i "support" anything in the repos, and often things that are not, and configurations users aren't expected to touch, when i used the term support to refer to the packages i meant who maintained them, who handles bugs for them; and the importance of the package
<LjL> so obviously both Chromium (or perhaps rather Chrome) and Firefox are supported by upstream
<LjL> Firefox is supported by Canonical, Chromium is not
<LjL> Chromium is supported by the community, by being in universe
<ActionParsnip> but the chromim-browser is in the official repos
<LjL> and both are supported by #ubuntu, because we support packages in main and in universe
<ohsix> even if they didn't support it by it being in main, firefox is more supported directly by the primary maintainers of the software, it's not a third party build of something else
<ActionParsnip> so the irc channel supports it, right?
<LjL> other parts of the Ubuntu community, however, might possibly not support Chromium
<LjL> ActionParsnip: i'd say so
<LjL> ohsix: oh it is a third party build
<ActionParsnip> and firfox is in on the same servers and is supported by the irc channel, right?
<LjL> ohsix: the .deb package is not the same binary the Mozilla provides
<ohsix> i weigh the abilities for the maintainer to be able to handle my bug reports or elevate them and have them considered
<LjL> ActionParsnip: yes
<ohsix> LjL: i know, and about the trademark covenent, i just meant it's not someone taking firefox; and a handful of people providing an alternate build, they largely won't handle bugs given to them and might not even be taken seriously by the people they're cribbing from
<ActionParsnip> ljl: so both aresupported equally by the irc channel as both are packages installable by users by adding no PPAs, they are BOTH canonical certified
<ActionParsnip> ljl: that's what I'm saying
<ohsix> and i'm talking about a lot more than chromium, so don't take it as a dig against its legitimacy
<LjL> ohsix, thing is we don't really care in #ubuntu what the upstream supports or doesn't, unless we decide to deprecate it ourselves. we still assume someone is doing their best to support it *in the channel*
<LjL> ActionParsnip: wait no, i don't think you can call chromium "canonical certified"... but otherwise, yes
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.0.648.205~r81283-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 15055 kB, installed size 52704 kB
<ActionParsnip> 10.0.648.205~r81283-0ubuntu1 0
<ActionParsnip>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/universe i386 Packages
<ActionParsnip> andy@D
<LjL> ActionParsnip: now i don't have my original /etc/apt/sources.list handy, but i do believe there is a comment explaining that it's "not supported"
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: ?
<ActionParsnip> so unles someone hacked in and added the package, it has been added by the package team / canonical
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: they way I see it any package that is in either main,multiverse,universe are supported in #ubuntu. as for certification by canonical that is a different story.
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: exactly
<LjL> ActionParsnip: well package team (MOTU) is not Canonical, that's what i'm saying
<LjL> Canonical doesn't certify packages in Universe
<ohsix> LjL: i'm elaborating on my use of the word "supported" to clear up the apparent confusion, i still "Support" in the sense of #ubuntu, that it's in the repos, it is still "less supported" with regards to the points that i take into account when making that latter judgement
<ActionParsnip> ljl: sure, but its still equally supported i #ubuntu, which is what I'm saying
<IdleOne> not supported in the sources.list refers to Canonical not providing any support for those packages but they are maintained by the community.
<IdleOne> I have to run. later gators
<ohsix> LjL: re: not supported in sources.list, you're correct; most people don't see that though, they see software-properties-(gtk|kde), and the mouseover tooltip does say something to that effect, but most people are just enabling it because they are told to, and don't read either
<ActionParsnip> if its on the ubuntu repos (not a ppa) it gets equal love in #ubuntu
<ohsix> not by me
<ohsix> i will support a package less in universe if i don't know personally that the maintainer will be receptive, or that my bugs won't be a waste of time
<ohsix> it often doesn't come to that, but it is where it's different in my calculations
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: shame
<ohsix> who are you to cast aspersions? my position is very reasonable
<ohsix> and i've even said what my reasons were
<ohsix> i still "support" users that use software anywhere in the repos
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: chromium is anywhere in the repos....
<ikonia> guys, simple solution, if you want to support a package/problem, do it, if not, don't
<LjL> ohsix, of course it's fine if you don't want to support something
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: i'm beginning to believe you're willingly misinterpreting what i've explained
<LjL> ohsix: the line is when someone starts saying "no, you can't ask about this, it is not supported"
<ohsix> LjL: something that i did not say,  but noted
<LjL> ohsix: no, just saying
<ohsix> and would not say, i might add
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: any package i any of the repos is ontopic for the channel, so is "supported"
<ohsix> "will not support" is often my opinion, and only at the limits of what i can, regardless of if it's in the repos
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: that is what i said
<LjL> ActionParsnip: oh is saying that they will "support" a user's system if the user has installed Chromium (as opposed to installing something from a random PPA), but will not support Chromium *itself*, i think
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: i did not say it was offtopic, i talked about relative support, not channel & user support
<LjL> ActionParsnip: it is "supported", yes, that doesn't mean ohsix *has* to support it
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: so one isn't less supported as they are both ontopic
<ohsix> it does not mean i can either
<ActionParsnip> LjL: oh totally, nobody has to support anything
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: one is less supported, indeed; you are confusing the two uses of the sense of the word in play here
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: true, its your free will
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: i explained both senses of my use of the word above, please try and read and understand it
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: i mean simply what is ontopic and offtopic, if that makes it clearer
<LjL> meanwhile, in #ubuntu
<LjL> rgr is up with sgxfi or however it's spelled again
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: i didn't say it was offtopic, merely less supported in my use of the term; and not officially endorsed in rgr's sense of delivering his opinion
<LjL> well
<LjL> if rgr had come here, i'd have told you that it's much better not to say that anything is "recommended" until, well, it is
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: i'm keeping it to the term and what is ontopic in the channel, that is what is key
<LjL> "it is my opinion that..." is one thing, "recommended" is another
<LjL> s/you/him/
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: what's on topic doesn't even come into play
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: rgr constantly offering his opinion as fact and no assistance is what is offtopic
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: sure it does, that  channel cannot support 3rd party apps not on the ubuntu servers
<ohsix> but that's neither here nor there
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: they can't? i have
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: true
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: then thats fine but they are technically offtopic as they are 3rd party
<ActionParsnip> gotta go washup kids, bbl :)
<LjL> see you
<LjL> ActionParsnip: please part here if you're leaving, you know how it works
<ohsix> don't conflate "can't" with your personal inability to do so, if i can and am willing i sometimes will, but i take that as my responsibility, and if it comes to an impasse i tell them that nobody else in #ubuntu can be expected to offer further assistance
<LjL> ommon sense is the key
<LjL> key-ommon sense
<ohsix> it is afterall linux, as long as someone isn't doing something that trashes all their package manager tracked files, or they've already done it without any help of mine; i'll help them
<ohsix> ugh i hate the term "common sense", it's a cliche for "think like i do"
<ohsix> people think differently and those differences can be explained, no need to wash over it with "common sense", unless lowest common denominator where nobody really knows anything is adequate
<LjL> ok
<LjL> then forget about common sense
<LjL> just think like i do :)
<ohsix> i appreciate that given time you'd have the ability to articulate your point more clearly; it's just a pet peeve of mine, people use it too easily and communicate poorly
<LjL> ohsix: in my view "common sense" means not everything you do has to be justified by a rule
<LjL> there's not an exact rule saying you can support off-repo software, and neither there is one that says you can't
<LjL> so it's basically up to you and if someone doesn't like what you're doing you need to deal with it yourself in some way, without resorting to the rules
<ohsix> oh ok, that's a good point to just make, as it's being understood
<LjL> that's what "common sense" means to me
<ohsix> *misunderstood
<LjL> now to the part i don't like - namely if we're finished here for now, i have to ask you to leave the channel because it's how this channel works :\
<ohsix> no u that's offtopic omg
<LjL> heh
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: if we have a meta disagreement that stems from our differening perspective, we should speak with eachother not the channel
<LjL> ^
<LjL> [22:39:56] --> nbf has joined this channel (~tmccrary@unaffiliated/noobfukaire). <--- old troll, i believe, i have them on violet hilight ;)
<LjL> gee i will really have to try out this Multiply thing if i want to be any use in #ubuntu these days
<LjL> from now on i'll start throwing mutes, seriously
<LjL> jrib: i want my cookie back
<jrib> :(
<jrib> I'm not sure you'd like it very much in its current state
<jrib> "Multiply"?
<LjL> jrib: yeah Unify, whatever it's called, i can't remember!
<LjL> maybe Dividity
<jrib> oh
<LjL> meh
<bazhang> divinity
<Jordan_U> A product of divide intervention?
<Corey> ikonia: Time for me to DCC you a badger.
<ikonia> please do
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from orys)
<bazhang> Juest is being trying
<Jordan_U> Not that he would be any less trying if it were, but is lilo even supported in Ubuntu? It's in main so I guess it must be...
<bazhang> he wants grub and lilo? and for gnome to be fixed?
<ikonia> ??
<Jordan_U> bazhang: The asking about the grub config was a retorical question meant as a complaint, as far as I can tell.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, hard to fathom that, as he is asking very precise questions about where grub stores things. he's all over the map with requests
<guntbert> can someone have a good look at juest in #ubuntu? he seems to be trolling.  Jumping from topic to topic, never giving straight answers,...
<Jordan_U> He's now added "how to use sysv"...
<ikonia> yes
<Jordan_U> This seems to match the pattern of another troll that has been banned, can't remember the nick though.
<guntbert> please - he is sucking up a good portion of support forces atm
<bazhang> juest was muted before
<ikonia> I agree
<ikonia> it will stop
<guntbert> thx
<bazhang> time for a ban imo
<guntbert> bye
<ikonia> let him respond, but his comments will stop unless he can actually formulate a support request
<bazhang> I just PM'd Juest
<ikonia> he "uninstalled" lilo - it doesn't just get removed from the mbr, so I don't believe what he's saying
<LjL> probably my fault he's unbanned in the first place
<LjL> i removed the bans set by floodbots earlier
<LjL> because the list was getting full
<ikonia> shame on you
<LjL> and since he's using a gateway (or at least was, haven't checked now), the ban was by the floodbots
<bazhang> LjL, no
<bazhang> he was quieted by me, and that was it.
<LjL> he had very nice words for you
<ikonia> ?
<LjL> http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=39491
<Jordan_U> The behavior seems awefully familiar to me. I'm sure there have been multiple bans of a single person for this MO.
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Is there more history behind that kick?
<ikonia> Jordan_U: no, it was a bad decision based on a jumbled response, I've already pm'd him to explain
<Jordan_U> OK.
<bazhang> okay, Juest knows 100% clearly about how to clarify, stay on topic etc.
<bazhang> just had a lengthy PM with him (he's -ar btw)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-05-01
<IdleOne> bazhang: i removed the quiet on Juest earlier today iirc. I didn't see the comments he made in here. sorry.
<Jordan_U> It was Ubusuer, 37054, that I was remembering.
<Jordan_U> s/Ubusuer/ubuser/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, janisozaur said: !classic is The default interface since 10.10 is !unity. You can switch back to regular !gnome by selecting 'Ubuntu classic' in the box at the bottom while having your user selected on login screen.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, janisozaur said: !classic is The default interface since 11.04 is !unity. You can switch back to regular !gnome by selecting 'Ubuntu classic' in the box at the bottom while having your user selected on login screen.
<LjL> he's so right though :P
<IdleOne> !classic
<LjL> !Unity and !GNOME, aside from that looks ok :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> not for a moment
<IdleOne> I am not sure about the wording
<IdleOne> How is this? -- !classic is The default interface since 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> still don't like it
<IdleOne> !classic is <reply> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> feel free to reword it if needed
<IdleOne> !classic > janisozaur
<bazhang> honsson trolling multiple channels
<Madpilot> so how much of a gongshow has #u been?
<bazhang> not that bad, considering.
<Jordan_U> I wish we could have the partybot in #ubuntu, but kicking people who come in just to say "I hate unity".
<bazhang> or forward them to -complaints
<Jordan_U> Did anyone else see Neo_Kipling join #ubuntu twice?
<bazhang> yes
<genii-around> yup
<Jordan_U> How does that work?
<Madpilot> i and 1
<Madpilot> look closely at the nicks
<Jordan_U> Ahh, of course.
<Madpilot> still not sure why he/she/it feels the need to be doubly present, though...
<tsimpson> it's not very uncommon to see multiple connections from the same user/host, it's only when you see more than 4 or 5 from the same host that you need to start being suspicious
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ultimate_chaos)
<genii-around> I suspect Ubuntu-user may be trolling me
<Jordan_U> So many people trying to "game the system" in #ubuntu recently.
<ikonia> in what respect?
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu_user asking "Is 11.04 a stable release" just to get someone to respond to them and ask them further questions, Ady^ asking "support questions" which are really continuations of his ranting.
<ikonia> yes, I see what you mean
<Jordan_U> Could someone watch for 71-213-48-125.slkc.qwest.net advertising their shell / asking for beta testers in #ubuntu? This is the second time, I wasn't at the computer when they did it the first time.
<ikonia> ok
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<ubottu> In ubottu, botcity said: !ureset is If you want to reset Unity (this will only reset the Unity settings in CompizConfig Settings Manager and leave the other CCSM settings intact) in terminal (or press ALT + F2) and enter: unity --reset
<ubottu> In ubottu, botcity said: !uicons is If you want to reset the Unity Launcher icons (dock bar on the left) to their initial state, run the following command: unity --reset-icons
<ikonia> I wonder if it's worth changing the default sudo rules to exclude "su"
<ikonia> LjL: can you keep an eye on #ubuntu please (assuming your active)
<LjL> ok
<ikonia> ta
<ikonia> I'm going to be in and out and there are a few odd balls being active
<ikonia> @btlogin
<LjL> if you're looking for phix, yes, there is a reason i have him on weird-colored highlight
<LjL> he'll probably address me saying "ljl!!!!" or something now
<ikonia> I'm sure he's banned
<ikonia> he's not, my mistake, about 100+ comments and removed bans though :)
<ikonia> I wonder what his intentions are
<LjL> let's see
<ikonia> can't be bothered
<LjL> going to try out natty a bit more
<phix> ....
<phix> Now why was I banned this time :/
<ikonia> you know why, lets not bother with this - just leave
<phix> something about language, but it couldn't be that as I didn't swear or use racial slurs or anything
<phix> so I am confused
<ikonia> phix: what does FFS mean ? what does WTF mean ? what does POS mean ?
<phix> Last I checked using abbreviations or acronyms were not against Ubuntu policy
<ikonia> they you didn't check
<ikonia> look - you're a persitant problem user, you try to be provocative all the time, lets not waste any more time with this
<ikonia> you know the rules, you constantly want to break them or push them, lets just move along rather than repeat this tiresome song and dance
<phix> those abbreviations could mean anything, I didn't use any swear words, you are just being pedantic
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> everyone knows what they mean
<ikonia> you know what they mean, thats why you came in swaying "I'm not swearing FFS"
<phix> so you dont like me and use the tiniest excuse to ban me?
<ikonia> so drop the act - move along, you're not getting unbanned
<phix> sounds like your the issue here
<ikonia> I don't not like you, I just don't see the reason to allow someone who constantly breaks the rules or trys to push them to use the channels, it's that simple
<ikonia> so you're not getting unbanned - lets move along
<phix> :/
<ikonia> please leave the channel now
<phix> sure thing
<ikonia> thnaks
<ikonia> thanks
<phix> <3
<ikonia> _Onryo_ is pm'ing me telling me he has multiple core developers refusing to work on ubuntu now
<ikonia> I'm ignoring it as it's the same guy
<ikonia> unity --reset
<ikonia> seems to be hot command of the month
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sffreer appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sffreer appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (luisgrin appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sffreer appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from sffreer)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (werjw appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> edbian called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> IRCC can I request that LjL's oppiness be extended for a week or two if he is willing of course?
<IdleOne> may I*
<IdleOne> :)
<LjL> heh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (IdleSixteen appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (IdleSixteen appears to be abusive - 6)
<tsimpson> shame we don't have idoru...
<LjL> what would idoru change exactly?
<tsimpson> it would catch them
<LjL> yeah well floodbot catches them after one line
<tsimpson> idoru would have too, due to the nicks
<tsimpson> *mass highlight
<IdleOne> hate to disagree tsimpson but -ot got it 3 times
<IdleOne> before idoru killed
<tsimpson> idoru was never in -ot
<LjL> anyway again what's the difference?
<LjL> they get k-lined instead of muted? fine
<LjL> not like they reuse the same address
<LjL> idoru is in -ot
<tsimpson> the trial isn't over anyway, so we'll just have to see if this is a one-off or not
<LjL> it's not a matter of it being a one off, it's a matter of the floodbot handling it as well as possible already. and alarm bells are going off everywhere so staff might as well k-line if they want to
<LjL> bots aren't there to substitute humans
<LjL> they're there to be faster than humans when that's required
<LjL> that's why the floodbots mute and warn humans
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: IdleOne last few ones have been seventeen - open to suggestions
<IdleOne> +b idle*!*@*
<IdleOne> +e IdleOne
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Yeah, I'm thinking so.  Will try.
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: see the whois - he's cycling, clearly.
<nhandler> ikonia: They are using random numbers
<ikonia> agreed, but the last few had been seventeen, best I've got
<LjL> they're hitting #debian hard
<ikonia> wonder why they picked idleone ?
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: +e IdleOne or +e IdleOne!*@*?  How does it handle the former?
<LjL> ikonia: because idleone kicked one of them
<ikonia> oh
<IdleOne> ikonia: I banned him the first couple of times in #u
<tonyyarusso> is IdleOne even in #debian?
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: +e IdleOne@/member/ubuntu/idleone I guess
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: I am
<tonyyarusso> mmk
<IdleOne> not sure how to set a +e for nick@cloak
<IdleOne> s/@/@member/
<IdleOne> err you know what I mean l;ol
<tsimpson> use the account $a:NickServAccount
<tonyyarusso> oh, fancy new stuff, right
<LjL> "new" :P
 * LjL gives tonyyarusso a very light pat on the back hoping his old age doesn't make him fall over
<tonyyarusso> You're close enough to pat me on the back?  Why are you on my lawn?
<IdleOne> did you set that in #ubuntu also?
 * LjL backs off
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Not yet, no.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (logick)
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: all set
<ubottu> logick called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (LjL being a white knight faggot)
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: cool. hate that we have to do this but I think for now it probably best.
<ubottu> logick called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (lets all get naked and masturbate to ubuntu)
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Yeah.
<IdleOne> logick is also in #u
<LjL> and #debian, and #freenode
<LjL> which is VERY SURPRISING
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: My remove script adds a hilight, so I'll see if they talk there.
<ikonia> ok - he's still in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> not saying to ban yet but just in case keep eyes open
<ikonia> according to the /whois
<ikonia> he's also still able to see thing sin #ubuntu-offtopic after removal so he clearly has another nick in there
<ikonia> he's pm'ing me
<tonyyarusso> ooooh, me too!
<ikonia> how is he still showing up in #ubuntu ?
<LjL> he wasn't banned?
<ikonia> I don't see him in there
<IdleOne> he wasn't removed
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> the idiots got my old accounts address from a domain
<ikonia> he's pm'ing it to me saying he's sending people around
<ikonia> although I do feel it is time for freenode to step in now
<LjL> not like they can do much
<ikonia> take him off the network would be helpful
<ikonia> I can't figure out why /whois shows him as in #ubuntu though
<LjL> sure, but that's obviously not his real address
<IdleOne> ikonia: because he is still in the channel and was not removed/banned
<ikonia> they are clever chaps/ladies, I'm sure they can do something
<ikonia> IdleOne: I don't show him as in the channel though
<IdleOne> ok he is out now heh
<ikonia> how odd, I couldn't see him at all
<logick> ikonia, aka Matty D baned me because i challenged his already low self esteem
<logick> i'll buy him a male hooker if i can be unbanned
<logick> :P
<tonyyarusso> No.
<logick> <logick>  13 Coromandel Heights
<logick> <logick>         Camden Row
<logick> <logick>         Bath
<logick> <logick>         United Kingdom
<LjL> i'll unban you if you buy me one
<logick> even if i mail him a sorry letter there?
<ikonia> I hope my old accounts enjoy hookers :)
<ikonia> although does mean there are a few domains I need to update
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (crasbe)
<Onryo> Today I had a rather usual encoder with an op by the handle ikonia. By baning one person at the IT company I work for he ended up banning over 20 other programmers.
<Onryo> encounter*
<Onryo> Today our boss wanted us to integrate some extra Wayland code into the X-stack for Natty. A few of us from the company I work for dropped into #ubuntu to ask for some info on the topic. One of the guys (syn3rgy) on our network asked an “iffy” qustion and was banned.
<ikonia> there was nothing unusual about it
<Onryo>  I had only explained to a user (that asked about their wifi) that the blobs in the mac80211 stack where included in 2.6.38. That he did not need external ieee80211 drivers.
<ikonia> and I explained to you clearly what happened
<ikonia> Onryo: you are now telling lies
<Onryo> ikonia I have the full wireshark TCP dump of everthing that was said.
<ikonia> earlier you are saying it was two seperate people who used your account
<ikonia> it will prove you have just told lies
<ikonia> that's great
<ikonia> you said it was another user who asked about the mac stack - you've just said you told a user about the mac stack
<Onryo> Yes that is correct
<ikonia> the person speaking about the mac stack (check the logs) was syn3rgy
<ikonia> you said syn3rgy was a different person.
<ikonia> you've just said "you" where telling a user about it - not syn3rgy
<ikonia> your story does not add up
<ikonia> neither do other things about our private conversation
<ikonia> such as your boss pm'ing me to tell me he was in the same room as you and you stormed out
<Onryo> and that I had wrote a script that would compile all of FFmpeg, VP8 and x264 so that anybody could use it.
<LjL> [Sun May 1 2011] [15:00:18] Nick        syn3rgy is now known as Onryo.
<ikonia> then earlier you said you had to phone your boss to complain about the other users
<ikonia> LjL: I know this - I point it out to him, the explination was that syn3rgy has hacked his account
<Onryo> ikonia this is true.
<ikonia> so I'm leaving the ban in place as we can't trust this company to not exploit each others account
<ikonia> Onryo: nothing has changed since our conversation earlier - apart from your comments in here casting more doubt
<ikonia> the ban won't be removed at this time
<Onryo> The account was not hacked as it turned out. Synergy had dropped a MITM attack on my account. My password is changed
<ikonia> well, doesn't change anything
<ikonia> the ban will stay
<Onryo> You banned some of the coders that are working on the kernel for Ubuntu (the Swedish ones) when you dropped the ban hammer.
<ikonia> thats fine
<ikonia> I am comfortable with that decision
<LjL> tmccrary warned, i won't cut him much slack
<ikonia> LjL: agreed
<Onryo> ikonia show me one place where I had said one word that was disrespectful or of bad taste.
<ikonia> Onryo: even a retard can use this"
<ikonia> but anyway that is not the only reason I've banned you - as I've explained
<ikonia> you/syn3rgy's in ability to stay on topic, is a core one
<Onryo> Pushing 1-5 is not that hard.
<ikonia> Onryo: I don't think it's hard, that is not th epoint
<ikonia> Onryo: anyway, the ban will stay in place, nothing has changed and you've only cast more doubt, so I think we we are done
<Onryo> ikonia Synergy has nothing to do with me!
<ikonia> he used your account and ip address, your responsilibity
<ikonia> and you admit it was you who used the phrase retard
<Onryo> We many ppl at the company.
<ikonia> therefore your responsible - sorry, it's not going to change
<ikonia> I don't care if it's 1 or 100, you are responsible
<Onryo> I wrote a program (the first one out for Natty) that will fully compile from git FFmpeg, VP8 (googles code) and the git for x264 for Natty.
<ikonia> I don't care
<Onryo> All the user has to do is push 1 button
<ikonia> as I told you in pm - I am not interested in what software you wrote
<ikonia> you keep repeating this
<ikonia> I am now sure you are wasting my time - so please leave
<Onryo> Yes I think a retarded person can do that. Would you like to install this y/n
<ikonia> Onryo: please leave this channel now
<ikonia> total time waster in pm - now confirmed in this channel
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops Onryo lies and time wasting
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> now pm'ing me to tell me about backtrack linux randomly
<ikonia> just threatened to set the backtrack development team on me
<Tm_T> hi all
<IdleOne> heya Tm_T
<IdleOne> ikonia: something tells me bt devs have more important things to deal with.
<ikonia> agreed, most of the ones I've delt with have been exceptionally nice and helpful
<IdleOne> indeed
<ikonia> hello T3mp3sT
<ikonia> hello tempest_BSD
<tempest_BSD> hello
<ikonia> can we help you ?
<ikonia> tempest_BSD: can we help you ?
<ikonia> hello LarsEek
<LarsEek> sry about that its tempest here.
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> hello
<LarsEek> whats going on?
<ikonia> nothing, how can we help ?
<LarsEek> Well as I was saying one of our main devs just sent out a mass mail to all the guys working on Ubuntu to stop???
<ikonia> ok
<LarsEek> The Swedish team.
<ikonia> ok
<LarsEek> I am not going to snoop around with him and ask "why" since he has a lot of weight.
<ikonia> ok, how can we help you then ?
<LarsEek> but I heard something had went down with the devs at Ubuntu on irc?
<LarsEek> so I wanted to know what had was going on.
<ikonia> well, that's nothing to do with you, so unless ther is something you need from us
<ikonia> there even
<LarsEek> I have like 300 hours of work that I was going to send to Canonical. I really don't know what to do now.
<LarsEek> Is this something I should talk to them about?
<ikonia> talk to the people telling you not to work
<ikonia> nothing we can help you with here
<LarsEek> plz if you know ANYTHING about what set off Erik let me/us know.
<ikonia> no
<LarsEek> Was it a fight about the x-server and Wayland?
<ikonia> I suggest you talk to the people you work with, we have nothing to do with it
<ikonia> LarsEek: talk to your team please.
<LarsEek> Look the word Ubuntu means "to work together and unity" This is not working together.
<LarsEek> It is silly pride.
<ikonia> LarsEek: we have nothing to discuss with you, if you have a problem with what your team members are mailing out, talk to them
<LjL> LarsEek: we are ops on IRC. we know not a thing about what's going on within the Swedish team.
<LarsEek> OK do you know what # this all happened on?
<LarsEek> That is why I came to you
<LjL> i know i don't
<ikonia> LarsEek: for the last time - talk to the people in your team
<LarsEek> It is not just a "team" of kids we are talking about here.
<ikonia> I don't think it is
<ikonia> hence why I'm saying talk to them
<LarsEek> The mail in Swedish was to ALL the devs in Sweden and a lot in Norway to stop all devolpment on Ubuntu asap. Nothing is to be sent to the git servers. That is saying a lot. Who should I talk to at Canonical?
<LjL> *i don't know*
<LjL> i'm not pretending i don't know
<LjL> i really don't know
<ikonia> the person who sent the email would be a good start
<LjL> send a mail to the loco council
<LjL> send a mail to the community council
<LjL> i guess?
<LjL> but i don't know
<Pici> Pehaps the Tech Board too?
<LarsEek> I guess Mark S?
<ikonia> the person who sent the mail would be where I start
<LarsEek> It was a guy who works with us who is the head dev. His name is Erik and goes by Onryo
<LarsEek> I am sure if you google him you will know who he is.
<ikonia> then talk to HIM, not us
<ikonia> I don't care who he is
<LarsEek> He is my boss.
<ikonia> talk to him them
<ikonia> then
<LarsEek> Is Canonical the ones behind ubuntu on Freenode?
<LjL> yes, the channels here are official
<LjL> however it's not like we're very much in touch with Canonical directly, to be honest
<LarsEek> OK that is good to know.
<LjL> there are several layers in between
<LarsEek> We have the right to push code to the git servers for them. So I don't think that is a problem.
<LarsEek> Thing is that I don't want any problems.
<LarsEek> I just want to send my code that I worked REALLY hard on and not get a bunch of crap for it.
<LarsEek> We don't have anything to say about Unity though.
<ikonia> then resolve it with the person who told you not to do it
<LarsEek> That is Onryo
<ikonia> no-one in here/canonical has told you not to do it - so it's nothing to do with here
<ikonia> talk to the person who told you not to do it, and resolve it with HIM
<LarsEek> I give up. I am going back to normal coding after this. Debian is friendly and works together. Sad it came to this.
<ikonia> ok
<LarsEek> ikonia I am sensing with your "oks" that you have a personal interest in what is going on here?
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> just nothing we can do here to help you
<LarsEek> Be honest. Do you know what this is about?
<ikonia> LarsEek: we cannot help you with this,
<LjL> you too. do you?
<ikonia> LarsEek: I suggest you contac tthe person with the email and leave this channel
<ikonia> we can do nothing for you
<LarsEek> There are ppl right now over at some kids hangout called 4chan talking about using lame toys like LOIC.
<LjL> !ops | LarsEek
<ubottu> LarsEek: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (LarsEek)
<topyli> strange people
<ikonia> I'll mail Linus and tell him the Swedish team have down tooled and that this months kernel will be delayed
<topyli> haha
<popey> :)
<ikonia> serious stuff
<ikonia> lars has logged off now, must have gone back to those 300 hours for work for canonical
<popey> switching nick I'd imagine
<LjL> or preparing LOIC
<topyli> i'm just suppressing my swede jokes
<ikonia> the puppet master _Onryo_ is still online....I wonder where this is all being done from......
<LjL> jag känner en troll...
<ikonia> impressive
<LjL> but true!
<LjL> gonna give natty another try
<topyli> ljl will never upgrade from kde 1.2 :(
<ikonia> the troll factor is HIGH today
<Corey> I like how this impressive dev was running as root to IRC.
<tonyyarusso> Arrrrgh.  Why is it so darn difficult to set up a non-NAT network connection with virt-manager / KVM?
<ikonia> one of my pet hates
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-23
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1516 users, 1 overflows, 1517 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1519 users, 1 overflows, 1520 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1520 users, 1 overflows, 1521 limit))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ClientAlive said: ubottu: so if my window manager name is "awesome" I would type: "sudo /etc/init.d/awesome"  ??
<bazhang> Coke's attitude is not good at all
<Tm_T> indeed
<pangolin> Good morning indy21_ , anything I can help you with?
<AlanBell> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> ugi, how can we help you
<AlanBell> !12.10
<AlanBell> 12.10 is Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<AlanBell> !12.10 is Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll remember that, AlanBell
<AlanBell> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 is Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<AlanBell> ah, need <reply> in there
<AlanBell> !12.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> But 12.10 already means something else!
<AlanBell> !no 12.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<AlanBell> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<AlanBell> \o/
<Pici> really?
<ugi> hi ya. 'm runnung 10.10  no problems right now. just first time here seeing what is up. that ok?
<Pici> ugi: This is the Ubuntu operator channel, is there something we can help you with?
<mneptok> ugi: type "/topic" (no quotes) and read that. it will explain why Pici is nudging you.
<ugi> so have problem or leave?
<popey> ugi: no, have problem, go to #ubuntu.
<Pici> ugi: If you're looking for support, you want #ubuntu, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  #ubuntu-ops is for pending IRC issues.
<ugi> if i have some sort of problem i guess will stop in again then. ttfn thnks for help
<ugi> :)
<oCean> one of those days again?
<bazhang> nah
<bazhang> * [flood_bot] (~matthew@ubuntu/member/matt-symes): matthew
<bazhang> what the hell
<oCean> uhm...
<mneptok> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvX7TFA4jV0
<bazhang> do we want him spoofin g the floodbot?
<tsimpson> he's active in #ubuntuforums now, so you could just /msg them and ask them about it
<mneptok> s/spoofing/causing\ confusion\ with/
<mneptok> let's not throw accusations until intent is defined.
<bazhang> sorry. just seems odd
<mneptok> christ, was i just somewhat paternal?
<tsimpson> I think it's just them having fun with /nick, just ask them to not do that in #ubuntu
<mneptok> our own correspondent is sorry to tell of an uneasy time. that all is not well. on the borders there's movement. in the hills there is trouble. food is short. crime is double.
<bazhang> trying to PM the current channel_bot , no response
<bazhang> ok he quit #ubuntu until he finishes with the nick fun
<oCean> not sure what nicks are grouped to the floodbot account, maybe add flood_bot too?
<Fuchs> not sure whether that is a fight you can win, then people use flood-bot, flood_bot1 and whatnot
<oCean> yup, true
<bazhang> <Lint> you should not redirect people to national channels, at it is nearly impossible to receive help there
<bazhang> brilliant
<Fuchs> uhm?  We  (ubuntu-de) help people on a daily base ...
<bazhang> bring in the google translate bot!
<bazhang> Fuchs, it's LINT
<Fuchs> I don't think I know LINT yet
<oCean> check the BT and you will
<bazhang> he's a master of FUD and general misinformation
<Fuchs> oh well
<Fuchs> oCean: I am not familiar with your bantracking, sorry :)
 * Fuchs shuts up and goes to his corner :)
<mneptok> Fuchs: so much for the helpful Germans.
<Fuchs> mneptok: I am not german
 * mneptok is
<mneptok> :/
<mneptok> well, typical American mutt with a lot of German
 * Fuchs offers his deepest sympathy  and then really moves to the silent corner
<oCean> I need the minute, no second of the new release
<oCean> I NEED it
<bazhang> !nanosecond
<bazhang> aww
<bazhang> 11.10 is oneiric, but LINT is still offtopic
<oCean> Pici: ^ the question was about precise
<Pici> oCean: yeah, didn't look far enough up.
<Pici> fyi, #ubuntu-cloud now forwards to #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> how long do we allow LINT to rant
<Pici> sounds like we need a lint trap
<Pici> yeahhhh
<bazhang> nice one Pici !
<oCean> :D
<bazhang> how is systemd on topic for #ubuntu
<popey> because mark blogged giving it a shoeing?
<Tm_T> doesn't answer the question though (:
 * Quantal_Quetzal tickles pangolin 
<knome> o.o
<pangolin> that isn't right
<popey> haha
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-24
<Pici> ikonia: I don't even see anything in that article about security.
<ikonia> I skimmed it and it just looked dry
<jrib> heads up, user name krypton was in #debian on oftc earlier stirring up trouble
<ikonia> shock horror
<Pici> jrib: thanks
<jrib> he stormed off towards the end saying he would never use debian and go with mint or "opensure"; guess he changed his mind
<ikonia> mint "or" opensource
<ikonia> is mint now closed ?
<ikonia> is mint no longer based on debian ?
<popey> typo of opensuse
<Pici> does #debian on oftc get a lot of Ubuntu questions?
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> it's actually quite a good channel
<Pici> !outyet
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<bioterror> I'm going to get soooo wasted!
<bazhang> thats odd. I can see people replying to c__ in #ubuntu , but not his questions
<bazhang> (crossposting in #kubuntu)
<tsimpson> they asked around 16 mins ago in #u
<bazhang> ok, sorry
<tsimpson> it's not a nick that sticks out in the scrollback
<Pici> still have DaemonFC in pm...
<ikonia> yeah, I bet that's fun
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ZetNo appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Pici> Pricey: I actually was just going to poke a staffer because I thought that was you in #freenode.
<Pricey> Pici: Using irssi?
<Pici> Pricey: er, I mean I thought that PriceKid was trying to impersonate you.
<Pricey> Pici: Right, but are you using irssi? :P
<Pici> Pricey: yes.
<Pricey> Pici: format_identify.pl ftw!
<dax> PriceKid is a lolcat, which is significantly more stupid than a Pricey.
<Fuchs> (or znc, if you are pointing at CAP identify-msg)
<Pici> Pricey: hence why I said '
 * dax looks for more staffers to invade #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> Pricey: meh,forget that last sentence.  I do use format_identify and I do know its not you.
<Pici> But it looks like you.
 * Pici shrugs
<Pricey> Half the time I'm online I spend preaching to people that they don't need to worry about registering every little variation of hteir nick.
 * dax registers Prizey
<Pici> Pricey: I don't think I explained myself well, but it doesn't matter, as long as you're okay with it.
<Pricey> Pici: I understand sorry and I'm definitely ok wit hit :)
 * Fuchs hits Pricey
<Prici> HI! lol.
 * Pricey tacklehugs Fuchs 
<Pricey> mneptok: that didn't last long
<Pricey> (twss)
<Pricey> I miss jdong.
<Jordan_U> mneptok: Stop trying to impersonate Pici.
<mneptok> Jordan_U: the nick is easy. the full-head latex mask was not.
<mneptok> maybe my drag persona should be RuBen.
<Pici> Well, I guess I'm lucky thats now how my last name is actually spelt.
<mneptok> and you'd look great in heels.
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (BlueLobzter)
<ubottu> BlueLobzter called the ops in #ubuntu (llutz)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-25
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu Lint01 continuing nonsense about ubuntu being broken
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> ubuxubu is a notorious time waster, just a fyi
<dax> Isn't that the one that hate y'all because you mistook him for Ballsac at some point?
<dax> hates **
<bazhang> he's trolled -women a fair bit
<bazhang> * [UBUxUBU] (~TechNet@unaffiliated/balsaq): Staff
<bazhang> not sure if mistook is correct here
<bazhang> he was claiming that grub had to be set in BIOS for the longest time
<Jordan_U> Is anyone awake that can watch #ubuntu? There seems to be a recent uptick in trolls and I need to leave.
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: anyone particular currently?
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (faweideniu)
<gnomefreak> we should really adjust the !ops command (remove "only use this in case of an emergancy) since it was already called it seems weird to have it in there
<gnomefreak> s/)/")
<gnomefreak> either they should know before they call it, or its just too late
<dax> they know for next time
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> not like anyone pay attention, just like everyone reads /t :)
<bazhang> kaiowas has been going on for hours about the macbooks
<bazhang> <rootworm> im trying to build me own army
<bazhang> he's trolling multiple channels
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu rootworm Probably a troll, nick reminds me of something #freenode-related too
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> Whats stopping us from taking action?
<bazhang> I just got back and read the scroll. sorry about that
<Pici> How colorful.
<Myrtti> oh, it's vx
<jrib> LjL: having fun?
<LjL> jrib: yes! would you like a ban? i've got a stack of bans here! they're mint-flavored
<jrib> not a big fan of mint unfortunately
<Pici> augh
<bazhang> yandex is the one who did not allegedly know why the rootworm was banned
<jrib> "golden age of chat" ...
<bazhang> s/chat/trolling/
<Pici> It at least makes me happy that people don't know what it means.
<jrib> I have my doubts about clueless_chick
<bazhang> irc2go never ends well
<jrib> name + "sudo port install"
<bazhang> seems to be cgroza , judging from the bt
<bazhang> yandex3829, hi
<bazhang> yandex3829, if you wish to resolve your +q in #ubuntu , please respond
<bazhang> yandex3829, if you don't wish to resolve this, please exit the channel
<bazhang> <smile> Hi. Is there an online version of Ubuntu One? :)
<bazhang> is there an offline one?
<bazhang> ponyo12, can we help you?
<Myrtti> bazhang: I assume he means web interface or something
<bazhang> Myrtti, ah ok
<bazhang> webui
<Myrtti> ponyo12: hi
<bazhang> Jungli, hello
<mneptok> the dateline has now made parts of the planet the 26th. here we go.
<Tasmania> Can someone unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<Tasmania> I promise to be good.
<bazhang> Tasmania, you know why you were banned there?
<Tasmania> Because I spoke about SOPA.
<bazhang> no
<Tasmania> I'm sure that's why.
<Tasmania> :D
<bazhang> well that's not it
<Tasmania> I have logs. :D
<bazhang> Tasmania, it's not a debate
<Tasmania> Well why was I banned there than?
<bazhang> Tasmania, come back when you wish to seriously discuss this
<Tasmania> I do.
<bazhang> Tasmania, so why were you banned there
<Tasmania> Because I approved of SOPA and they warned me saying that if I kept talking about SOPA they'd ban me.
<Tasmania> That's exactly why/
<Tasmania> *why.
<bazhang> Tasmania, the baiting and continuing on when asked to stop , as you well know talking about sopa is not banned
<Tasmania> would you like me to post it on pastebin?
<bazhang> no need
<bazhang> Tasmania, this is not up for debate
<Tasmania> Well, I'm trying to join #ubuntu-offtopic and it says I'm banned.
<bazhang> Tasmania, indeed you are.
<Tasmania> Can you someone please unban me?
<bazhang> failure to follow the guidelines is what got you banned, not talking about sopa
<Tasmania> Which is why I'm sorry.
<Tasmania> And will never do it again.
<bazhang> Tasmania, yet you misrepresent why you were banned
<Tasmania> sorry about that too.
<Tasmania> Can someone unban me please?
<Tasmania> If no one wants to, then you could ask me to leave right now. I'll be glad too :D.
<Pici> Why do we keep unbanning smallfoot- from #ubuntu+1?
<topyli> no idea
<Fuchs> note that I had to quiet NeverGonna for that behaviour in #defocus a few minutes ago
<Fuchs> also note that he is a known troll
<topyli> thanks Fuchs
<Myrtti> perhaps I need to go to bed before I release more snark in -r-p
<Tasmania> Can someone unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Tasmania> please.
<pangolin> Do you recall why you got banned?
<Tasmania> I wasn't following rules.
<Tasmania> pangolin, I wasn't following rules.
<pangolin> obviously
<pangolin> I'm asking because I can't seem to find an obvious reason for your ban
<pangolin> I'll be right back
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-26
<bazhang> looks like Ubuxubu is going to be his usual helpful self
<bazhang> heh nice retort
<pangolin> :)
<bazhang> * Tasmania is now known as USA
<elky> really now
<shpeka> set me a K-line please
<tsimpson> shpeka: I don't believe staff do requests, but this wouldn't be the place to ask anyway
<shpeka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgXJbJeRxHo
<Tm_T> hi cdm10, how can we help you?
<jussi> err, what is twobottux...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1741 users, 3 overflows, 1744 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1743 users, 3 overflows, 1746 limit))
<applebloom> ubuntu 10.10 is the one without unity right?
<Tm_T> applebloom: perhaps, but it's also a release that isn't supported anymore, why asking?
<applebloom> for one i hate unity :/
<Myrtti> use Xubuntu then.
<applebloom> what's that?
<jussi> or KDE
<applebloom> naw don't like kde either
<MrChrisDruif> applebloom; 10.04 is still supported and you could try different flavors or make your own install with something you DO like
<applebloom> i like gnome 2 the way it used to be
<MrChrisDruif> Or Lubuntu
<Unit193> Or build from mini.
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; that's what I said
<applebloom> 10.04 is supported but not 10.10?
<Myrtti> applebloom: too bad Gnome 2 is dead. Anything else you need help with?
<applebloom> gnome 3 is just awful
<Myrtti> applebloom: 10.04 is LTS, it's supported for one more year.
<Myrtti> applebloom: you do know what channel you're on?
<applebloom> yes yes, but it doesn't mean i have to like gnome 3 does it?
<applebloom> because i don't
<Myrtti> this is the Ubuntu Ops channel
<Myrtti> not #ubuntu. You're banned from there
<Myrtti> do you know why?
<applebloom> not really
<applebloom> i'm at a college though
<applebloom> probably one of the other kids banned the ip
<Myrtti> because #ubuntu isn't for rants
<applebloom> this is where it sent me :/
<applebloom> anyway, okay i'm downloading 10.04
<applebloom> but it's 10.04.X Desktop
<applebloom> does that matter?
<applebloom> X = xserver?
<applebloom> :/
<applebloom> Myrtti, well can you unban me in the other channel?
<Myrtti> no.
<applebloom> um why?
<Myrtti> because I don't see the benefit
<applebloom> for you?
<applebloom> i don't know what you mean by that Myrtti
<Myrtti> would you explain what exactly would you ask or do in #ubuntu?
<applebloom> i'm going to try to get 10.04 running and my nvidia graphics drivers installed that i've been trying to do for the past 5 hours now if you don't mind
<applebloom> actually going on 6 hours now
<applebloom> probably some post installation questions too
<applebloom> Myrtti, are you there?
<applebloom> i'll be back if 10.4 works
<applebloom> Myrtti, are you at the keys?
<applebloom> i have some problems already
<applebloom> anybody?
<Myrtti> hm.
<Myrtti> the ban is removed, but anything questionable and you're back in square one.
<LjL> Ben64 is on a line
<LjL> Ben64: i think i can speak for everyone here when i say we're sick and tired of the same story each release, where people like you will insist *in the wrong channel* about the release being out when it's not been announced. of COURSE, it's going to be released today, so they're preparing the release and setting up the servers. duh. that's obvious, isn't it? yet it's out when it's announced, not before
<Ben64> but it literally is out and downloadable and installable now
<Tm_T> Ben64: this is not up to debate, it's released _when_ release announcement is made, not before
<Ben64> all the links to the beta go to the final release
<Myrtti> and there might be last minute changes to the image that will be rsynced into it
<LjL> Ben64: which part of "preparing the release and setting up the servers"...?
<Myrtti> and you announcing it's out when it's not
<LjL> Ben64: maybe it's out for YOU
<LjL> Ben64: go ahead, download it, use it
<Myrtti> makes the servers just that much more under strain.
<LjL> Ben64: but stop feeling the #ubuntu channel with non-support cruft
<LjL> filling, even
<Ben64> everyone keeps asking about it so i tell them the truth
<pangolin> but you aren't
<LjL> Ben64: redirect them to #ubuntu-release-party or #ubuntu+1 as appropriate
<elky> It's not the truth. Respins can happen and have happened.
<Ben64> it doesn't say beta, the beta doesn't exist anymore
<pangolin> in 5 minutes the release manager can decide they need another month before releasing
<elky> That doesn't mean it's the final release. That means it's a spin they thought might be, but nobody is sure until the release manager declares it.
<elky> I don't think you realise how long it takes to preseed hundreds of mirrors
<Ben64> around 15 minutes
<elky> They pre-emptively pre-seed incase it is ok, because it saves time later on.
<elky> Ben64, LOLNO
<elky> Your naivety is hhilarious.
<Ben64> 700MB * 4 = 2800MB / 100mbit = <5min for the set
<Myrtti> I can't believe we're even having this conversation
<elky> Myrtti, I'm laughing so hard right now
<LjL> Ben64, whatever, unless you agree to either ignore the "is it out" questions, or respond with "not officially yet" or redirect to #ubuntu-release-party or #ubuntu+1, the current ban will stay. your choice.
<Ben64> i see 186 seeds on the torrent right now, ~20 mins after the "release"
<Ben64> don't see why getting the isos to mirrors would be harder than that
<Tm_T> let's not waste more time on this
<pangolin> /msg chanserv LOCKDOWN #ubuntu* Be back in 24 hours - AFTER THE RELEASE -
<Myrtti> oooh oooh let's do that
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> happy leet 'o clock from finland! ;D
<LjL> better leet than never
<jussi> lol
<jiltdil> I was banned by ikonia in ubuntu. I just give the ubuntu download link and he banned me. Why ??? This should be not the reason for banned. Please tell me how to join ubuntu
<pangolin> because you gave a link to something that is not released
<ikonia> and you where in the channel when it was explained many times that it is NOT released.
<jiltdil> But i just found it on ubuntu website?
<ikonia> no, you found what you think is a release.
<ikonia> you don't know what it is, what it's therefor
<jiltdil> ikonia, ok sorry  please uban me.
<ikonia> you are not canonical, you are not the release manager, you don't know what's going on
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you can wait until after the release.
<ikonia> the ban will auto remove once the release is offically out
<jiltdil> oh please , i used to come here to see the questions asked by people so i can learn from the questions
<jiltdil> And due to your ban i am also unable to see the asked questions :(
<ikonia> great, you'll start learning again tomorrow,
<ikonia> see you after the release.
<knome> the logs are online
<jiltdil> :(
<ikonia> you're welcome back in the channel 24 hours from now
<Daviey> hey.. has #ubuntu-release-announce not been opened ?
<ikonia> jiltdil: please leave this channel now
<ikonia> Daviey: good point
<ikonia> I guess not
<jiltdil> ikonia,  Ok Sorry and Thanks
<ikonia> no problem, bye
<ikonia> I'd like it open, it's much nicer than release party
<Myrtti> is it +m?
<Daviey> Who can open it?
<ikonia> council/staff
<Myrtti> I need tea
<Daviey> AlanBell: around? :)
<AlanBell> yes
<Daviey> AlanBell: fancy opening the channel?
<Daviey> #ubuntu-releasea-announce
<pangolin> #ubuntu-releaseafood-announce
<Daviey> gah
<AlanBell> ah right, it is invite only
<pangolin> only the cool people get to be there
<pangolin> Daviey: we are not cool
<Tm_T> only cool and young /:
<Daviey> :'(
<jrib> ah looks like we're in for a quick release today... nice
<Myrtti> still no email...
<ikonia> it's on the main site, nothing more can be done
<Myrtti> my theory is that someone was sitting in the CMS with mouse cursor on the publish button and sneezed.
<bazhang> heh thats a first
<Myrtti> uuuer
<Myrtti> the email is there
<ikonia> what a great release from an enterprise business
<ikonia> is it worth clearing +1
<ikonia> and putting it back to invite
<Myrtti> can I mute PartyBot?
<AlanBell> go ahead
<bazhang> or get LjL to change its message
<AlanBell> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<AlanBell> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<Pici> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<AlanBell> !no 11.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<Pici> augh
<AlanBell> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<AlanBell> !no 12.04 is <reply> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<AlanBell> !precise
<Pici> nono
<AlanBell> what?
<AlanBell> do those ones not work like that
<Pici> All the release number factoids were aliases....
<Pici> I'll clean it up in a pm with ubottu, too much noise if I do it here.
<Pici> :)
<AlanBell> oh ok
<AlanBell> I thought they were aliases to the number
<Pici> Maybe someday we'll fix that, but for whatever reason they're all aliased to the adjective.
<AlanBell> ok
<Pici> jussi, tsimpson, ts2: could we please get the config values for curLTS/curStable updated? I don't have sufficient access to do that.
<Tm_T> releasenotes doesn't load, meh
<jussi> right, think thats done
<Pici> no releasenotes is <reply> Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<Pici> Tm_T: I updated the short url
<Pici> jussi: looks good
<Tm_T> thanks
<Pici> !final =~ s/Discussion.*//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !isitout is Yes, Ubuntu 12.04 was released on April 26th, the official announcement can be read at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000159.html, download it at www.ubuntu.com
<Pici> !no isitout is <reply> Yes, Ubuntu 12.04 was released on April 26th, the official announcement can be read at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000159.html, download it at www.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> okay, time to get back to the job that pays me...
<Pici> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.17.20 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Pici> jussi, tsimpson: we forgot to update !info
<jussi> Pici: yeha, that takes a little longer, but Ill get to it in the next few days if tsimpson doesnt beat me to it
<ubottu> In ubottu, _r00t_ said: thanks but what is worse is that I'm not IRCing as root :)
<Pici> sigh
<Pici> ogra has informed me (and I've confirmed from data in #ubuntu-release) that if someone wants to upgrade to 12.04 from 10.04, they need to use the -d switch.
<Pici> for do-release-upgrade
<Pici> Only once we hit 12.04.1 will that not be needed.
<Myrtti> hasn't that been the way since ... forever?
<Pici> has it?
<tonyyarusso> I don't think so
<Myrtti> I have a faint recollection that was how it was two years ago
<tonyyarusso> That was a dream
<Pici> LjL: thanks, was just trying to read their scrollback
<LjL> both were silly
<ubottu> Logan_ called the ops in #ubuntu (bigdots)
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu thebigbangass Troll
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> smallfoot- seems to think being banned in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic makes it ok to rant in +1
<smallfoot-> hi
<bazhang> hi
<smallfoot-> i have no place to go
<smallfoot-> ppl dont want me to talk in #ubuntu+1 cuz its for the next ubuntu talk
<bazhang> smallfoot-, why were you banned in those channels
<smallfoot-> but i cant goto #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic, cuz im ban
<smallfoot-> i dont know
<smallfoot-> i dont remember
<smallfoot-> i was banned from there liek 100 years ago
<bazhang> smallfoot-, the usual complaining/ranting offtopic chat
<smallfoot-> yeh, i get so angry that my ubuntu has firefox 11, and everyone else have firefox 12
<bazhang> smallfoot-, and people point out solutions, but you don't listen
<smallfoot-> well i want you to put them in the update manger so they come to my cmputer automatically
<bazhang> then add the PPA
<smallfoot-> oh, i didnt know there was a ppa
<smallfoot-> also i get angry on 9999 other things
<smallfoot-> liek the ubuntu guys didnt put Desura in repo, so now i cant play games
<bazhang> smallfoot-, that's not appropriate for ubuntu channels
<smallfoot-> and valve is making steam for linux, but when it comes, i prolly has to wait liek 3 year before it comes
<bazhang> !guidelines | smallfoot- read these please
<ubottu> smallfoot- read these please: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !codeofconduct | smallfoot- and this too
<ubottu> smallfoot- and this too: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<smallfoot-> can i give moneys to ubuntu?
<smallfoot-> and will it buy hamburgers or make good code?
<bazhang> smallfoot-, did you read all those links?
<smallfoot-> ya, cuz ppl told them to me before many times lol
<bazhang> smallfoot-, so why are you asking those questions here? you need to read those and agree to them before we would consider lifting your bans
<smallfoot-> ok i agree!!
<smallfoot-> can you take away bans now?
<bazhang> smallfoot-, please take a moment to read those links
<smallfoot-> i will never be unbanded from ubuntu channels :(
<IdleOne> smallfoot-: not until you follow the instructions bazhang is giving you
<smallfoot-> :(
<smallfoot-> plz i been banned for liek a year
<smallfoot-> check my ban date
<smallfoot-> its llike 2009 or something
<smallfoot-> idk
<smallfoot-> its friggin long time
<IdleOne> smallfoot-: have you read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines ?
<IdleOne> Do you understand the guidelines?
<smallfoot-> kinda
<smallfoot-> i dont flood or do public away msg or stuf liek that
<smallfoot-> i always speak english and dont abuse !ops trigger
<smallfoot-> and dont abuse bots
<smallfoot-> and i dont have talkin scripts
<IdleOne> you do tend to be off topic though
<smallfoot-> uhm
<smallfoot-> yeah idk
<smallfoot-> maybe
<smallfoot-> but its not my fault
<IdleOne> sure it is
<IdleOne> you're the one typing
<smallfoot-> yeah, but but something happens then i must say it in the ubuntu channel if its bout ubuntu
<smallfoot-> example i only have firefox 11 and not firefox 12, then i get angry
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-27
<IdleOne> no, in #ubuntu you ask support questions and answer them if you can. you don't complain and rant about what you don't like
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> where do i do that then?
<IdleOne> start a blog
<smallfoot-> oh
<IdleOne> #ubuntu is for support, not chatting about ubuntu
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> but i have questions
<smallfoot-> like do you think firefox 12 will come and update firefox 11 in ubuntu or i have to wait 6 months?
<IdleOne> I don't know
<smallfoot-> well you the ubuntu guy, you must know
<IdleOne> you are an ubuntu guy also, why don't you know?
<smallfoot-> cuz im not the boss
<smallfoot-> you are the  boss guy
<IdleOne> neither am I
<smallfoot-> you are ops
<smallfoot-> you must know how stuff works
<IdleOne> ops != knows everything about ubuntu
<smallfoot-> oh
<IdleOne> smallfoot-: I will remove the ban in #ubuntu but please understand that if you don't follow the guidelines you will be banned again and I don't know how long it will take before we remove it.
<IdleOne> are we clear on that?
<smallfoot-> oh oki
<smallfoot-> thx
<smallfoot-> the guidelines are kinda hard to follow though
<IdleOne> no they aren't
<smallfoot-> but i always get banned
<IdleOne> then stop doing what it is you do to get banned
<bazhang> then be careful
<IdleOne> join #ubuntu please
<bazhang> next time wont be so easy
<smallfoot-> thanks
<smallfoot-> yeah, but i already waited like a  year for this unban
<IdleOne> right, next time could be 3 years
<IdleOne> maybe 5
<IdleOne> who knows
<smallfoot-> :('
<IdleOne> anyway you're not banned now. enjoy the channel, follow the rules. I hope not to see you in here again.
<smallfoot-> ok thx
<smallfoot-> <3
<IdleOne> smallfoot-:  get out :)
<smallfoot-> whooooooa, wow guess what just cmae in my ubuntu update? firefox 12!! just what i was wanted
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> bye
<IdleOne> bye
<knome> heh "get out"
<IdleOne> I said it with a smile :)
 * knome said that with 4+ beers
<knome> (avg. over 7% by far)
<bazhang> gnome-shell on KDE4?
<bazhang> augh
<knome> too drunk on release-day?
<knome> ouch...
<bazhang> LINT
<bazhang> canonical need to hire him for QA
<IdleOne> did he switch from kdm to gdm?
<IdleOne> probably not
 * knome has *no* idea, will read the logs (maybe) tomorrow
<bazhang> "fail" "useless" "garbage"
<bazhang> that s pretty much all he says
<bazhang> never really asks for support
<knome> :|
<ubottu> waxstone called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, gvandeweyer said: yeah well, 10.04 => 12.04 is not on the first link, and the second is for desktop style upgrade. It seems I have to install all updates to 10.04 first. then upgrade. I'll try that first. thanks
<ikonia> hello Go_Apple you have been banned from ubuntu and forwarded to #ubuntu-ops when you where using the nickname Go_Implementatio
<ikonia> bye bye then
<ikonia> hello again networking
<networking> firefox can open a web site and input data, may be version.
<ikonia> networking: you are still banned from #ubuntu and in #ubuntu-ops until you talk to us
<ikonia> networking: please don't start the sale pitch stuff that got you banned last time
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, acid_mark said: ubottu : bcm4312 is n't listed there
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1774 users, 3 overflows, 1777 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1769 users, 3 overflows, 1772 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1770 users, 4 overflows, 1774 limit))
<bazhang> so +1 is -offtopic-extended now
<Fuchs> we just closed down our +1 channel for the meantime
<ikonia> I think we should clear it and set it back to +i
<ikonia> infact, that's what I'll do
<bazhang> better clear the bot out first
<ikonia> I won't have permissions to set it back to invite, Fuchs is that something you can assit with ?
<ikonia> bazhang: ubottu ?
<bazhang> ikonia, how are we going to get the remaining users there out?
<Fuchs> ikonia: you should prod IRCC guys, the are able to
 * mneptok shifts ikonia's eyes back to +1
<ikonia> clear it
<bazhang> the bot will record that
<bazhang> won't it?
<Fuchs> also I'll leave here (university) in a few minutes, so if it needs staff, then I would be glad if you could prod someone else
<ikonia> Pici: AlanBell topyli funkyHat ping
<ikonia> ahhh mneptok can do it
<ikonia> thank you mneptok
<popey> never quite understood why +1 gets cleaned out
<Fuchs> right. Have a nice evening  *waves* :)
<popey> given q has already opened for development
<mneptok> ikonia: i don;t have access to Cs "clear"
<mneptok> *CS
<ikonia> me neither
<ikonia> I was just trying it as I'm sure you guessed
<ikonia> popey: I've no issue leaving it open if there is stuff worth talking about on 12.10 now
<mneptok> 07:51 [Freenode] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<topyli> popey: good point, maybe you could put it on the ircc meeting agenda?
<ikonia> I just agreed with bazhang that it was becoming another pointless offtopic channel as there was nothing to discuss any more
<mneptok> ikonia: we can clear manually, or set +m in addition to +i .....
<popey> we need a meeting about it? ʘ‿ಠ
<ikonia> mneptok: is it worth clearing ? as popey said it's open now, but is there anything really worth discussion at the time (I don't know, I'm asking)
<ikonia> popey: you are ticket 223, now serving ticket 8
<mneptok> ikonia: i'm just following orders like a good lil' soldier. :)
<topyli> popey: ikonia has a point too, it tends to become a release party or nonsense channel for extended periods of time. which is why we should discuss it
<ikonia> popey: is there anything worth discussion on 12.10 at the moment ?
<mneptok> ikonia: let's set +m. that stops any convos, and anyone who /parts cannot rejoin until +i gets lifted.
<ikonia> make it so ;)
<topyli> mneptok: sounds like a plan
<ikonia> topic too
<mneptok> done.
<topyli> popey: lets's just follow mneptok's practice and say it's so :)
<ikonia> so people know it's 12.10 discussion and it will re-open shortly
<ikonia> ahhh someone did the topic, very nice
<popey> "thats the way we always do it"
<ikonia> popey: doesn't mean it has to stay that way
<ikonia> that's why I'm asking is there much going on 12.10 wise
<popey> packages are being uploaded
<popey> designs are being discussed
<popey> a new unity will be out shortly
<popey> well, designs are mostly done, they're now working on 13.04
<ikonia> stuff that's available for discussion in +1 ?
<popey> lets open #ubuntu+2
<topyli> for science!
<ikonia> as info available so it can be discussed
<topyli> "ubuntu on wristwatches"
<mneptok> SCIENCE!
<popey> I dont think the decision of whether it should be opened should rest with the opinion of me on whether I believe there is stuff to be discussed
<popey> if that was the case then #linuxmint probably wouldn't exist
<popey> :p
<topyli> heh
<ikonia> popey: it's good to get info though so it can be discussed
<ikonia> I don't know, I've not seen much on 12.10 but I'm also not looking for it,
<topyli> i'm going to trust operators here :)
<ikonia> sucker
<topyli> haha
<mneptok> popey: there are many things in this world i'll believe. that you have nothing to discuss about Mint is not one of them.
<ikonia> popey: do you think it's worth keeping open at the moment and trying to steer it a little towards 12.10 ?
<popey> ikonia: I'm just questioning the logic of closing an irc channel
<ikonia> well, no-one is using it for it's function
<topyli> popey: i think i saw you posting on google+ that you'll test mint? what was it like?
<ikonia> so suspending it until there is something to discuss seems reasonable,
<popey> nobody is using -irc today, shall we shut that too?
<popey> topyli: i had a play and thought "ooh, retro"
<popey> and then deleted the vm
<ikonia> popey: it's not really "not today" it's since the release, that's why I'm asking if there is stuff available for reading/discussion on 12.10, then stick it open
<topyli> popey: heh ok
<popey> never mind
<mneptok> popey: 12.10 discussion of any merit will happen in -devel. +1 is a channel for users. do you think users should be involving themselves in 12.10 at this point?
<popey> do you think -devel is the right place for users?
<mneptok> popey: if they are developing, yes.
<popey> no, users
<popey> not developers
<Myrtti_> what users?
<mneptok> popey: if they are _using_ Ubuntu, also yes. they can tell coredevs how they managed to get a working build.
<popey> ok, forget it, it was just a suggestion.
<ikonia> users should be able to chat about 12.10 in +1 if there is stuff to chat about, I genuinly don't know what's available
<ikonia> popey: it's a good suggestion if there is stuff going on, I'd like it stay open
<popey> we never stop
<popey> we release ubuntu, we start work on ubuntu+1
 * popey wanders off to a meeting about 12.10
<ikonia> the information's not always public ready/worthwhile at this stage
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: I think part of the shutting +1 logic is to make the knowledgable people go help the other users with the thing they've been using for months already, rather than just being all "wee, work is done - let's just chat like -offtopic for a while"
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: I have a mass-kick script, btw.
<tonyyarusso> popey: Could be totally wrong here, but my understand of +1 as a "users" channel would mean that they are _using_ +1.  Our past interpretation of that has been that the channel should reopen when it is _possible_ to be running +1, meaning when the core stuffs are uploaded and a repo opened, usually about a week or two into the cycle.
<tonyyarusso> It's not just for discussion of development - that's -devel - but for support for use of it and the like.
<topyli> is it around alpha1 time traditionally?
<tonyyarusso> topyli: Well before.
<topyli> ok
<tonyyarusso> topyli: As soon as it's possible to dist-upgrade to it.
<topyli> right, makes sense
<topyli> not the upgrade, the channel opening :)
<Myrtti> IIRC it's been about two weeks after the release, or whenever repos have been setup
<Myrtti> ie. when dist-upgrade has been possible, indeed
<Pici> If we close it, we open it by the time UDS starts.
<IdleOne> ntcu355: How can I help you?
<IdleOne> ntcu355: if you don't need anything from the ops team please don't idle in this channel
<IdleOne> ntcu355: How can we help you?
<IdleOne> Hello VivekVC
<VivekVC> IdleOne: Hi
<IdleOne> How may I be of service today?
<VivekVC> IdleOne: I did not ask for assistance.
<IdleOne> I know. I asked how I could assist
<VivekVC> IdleOne: I am expoloring the various ubuntu channels.
<IdleOne> VivekVC: I see, this is where the ops idle and wait to deal with ban resolution and such things. We ask that people not idle in here unless they are supposed to.
<VivekVC> IdleOne: You want me to leave ?
<topyli> ntcu355: please note that you can't idle on this channel. read the /topic
<VivekVC> I don't have an issue to resolve.
<IdleOne> VivekVC: I would appreciate it if you did but you are welcome to join anytime you need something from the ops team
<VivekVC> IdleOne: ok.
<VivekVC> topyli: I read the topic.
<VivekVC> Are the staff here also canonical staff or is this a community channel ?
<topyli> thanks. i was talking to ntcu355 but it applies to everyone :)
<maco> volunteers
<topyli> VivekVC: we are mostly volunteers
<VivekVC> topyli: ok.
<topyli> well, all volunteers really. nobody is paid to do this
<VivekVC> In that case I have a few questions
<topyli> shoot
<VivekVC> I am Vivek Varghese Cherian, http://www.vivekcherian.com, a employee of CSS Corp and currently working on the Open Stack Beginners guide.
<VivekVC> I've been on FreeNode for like 7 years.
<VivekVC> I run the FOSS India IRC Server irc.foss-india.org
<VivekVC> I am well known to Mr Prakash Advani and Mr Hardhik Dalwadi of Canonical, they are my ex colleagues.
<topyli> VivekVC: sounds great
<VivekVC> I would like to assist out the Ubuntu community on IRC.
<VivekVC> Tell me where you think I can fit in.
<topyli> even better
<mneptok> VivekVC: support for issues in #ubuntu. it is always at the top of the "what needs help?" list.
<topyli> as it happens, there will be a session in next week's Ubuntu OpenWeek about "how to help with ubuntu irc stuff"
<VivekVC> I don't need a session as such, as I said 7 years on FreeNode assisting in various channels mostly indic related ones.
<topyli> VivekVC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<mneptok> VivekVC: also, you may try asking such questions in #ubuntu-in
<topyli> this will not be about using irc, it's about ubuntu channels and culture, and how you can be a part
<topyli> yeah helping your local community is a great way to advance ubuntu
<VivekVC> Thanks
<VivekVC> I am already part of #ubuntu-in
<mneptok> VivekVC: is your question answered?
<VivekVC> Yes.
<mneptok> excellent.
<topyli> you can also join the irc team mailing list and raise issues or make a difference in whatever issues we currently have: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-irc
<VivekVC> Thanks mneptok, topyli  and mneptok
<VivekVC> laters
<topyli> everyone is also invited into the irc council meetings: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<IdleOne> y mneptok gets 2 thanks
<topyli> twice as good!
<IdleOne> he was half as helpful as topyli
<mneptok> IdleOne: both yin and yang of my nature were at work on those answers.
<IdleOne> mneptok: ah, ok.
<zeeno> i called ops because this guy was pasting the same thing twice, thought he was spamming
 * LjL rolls eyes
<IdleOne> Whitor: you need anything from the ops?
<Whitor> IdleOne, nope, forgot I came here. Just curious to see what goes on here
<IdleOne> secret things we log for the world to see
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Whitor> I see that. honestly, I didn
<IdleOne> Whitor: see /topic and notice the we reserve the right to boot you in the rear :)
<Whitor> 't think I had voice in here
<Whitor> ahh. I am idle'ing  .... boot me. I'm cool with it. (more fun that way)
<IdleOne> I've reached my quota for user requested boots this month.
<mneptok> Whitor: it's your mistake. you do the typing. :P
<IdleOne> seriously, I asked nice like with a :) and everything
<Whitor> asked what?  you didn't ask anything.
<Whitor> you just notified me.  a statement.
<IdleOne> Whitor: could you please /part this channel? :)
<Whitor> if oyu has asked, I would have complied.
<Whitor> absolutely :)
<IdleOne> thank you
<LjL> IdleOne: might not have been too clear i guess, maybe he thought in certain cases we have to kick people but otherwise they can stay
<IdleOne> maybe
<dsfsd> ubuntu
<topyli> dsfsd: anything the ubuntu operators here can help you with? you can't idle here
<tim_> where am i?
<tim_>  the banned channel?
<tim_> SOMEONE ANSWER
<LjL> tim_: you're in #ubuntu-ops, which is the management channel for some #ubuntu namespace channels. if you've been banned it's indeed possible that you were redirected here
<tim_> oh
<tim_> thank @ljl
<tim_> thank you* @ljl
<LjL> tim_: ok, the problem seems to be that you insulted a user in #ubuntu in a seemingly random fashion
<tim_> @ljl i am aware of the problem i have caused and i promise i will not reproduce it
<tim_> @ljl and i am sincerely sorry
<tim_> @ljl it seems like i been ip banned? :o
<LjL> tim_: would you care to read our guidelines? i'll send you links. of course though, it doesn't end with the guidelines, common sense is also needed, and well, random insulting doesn't fall under the common sense umbrella. so while i don't know what made you say that, i hope it was a very transient unlikely to reoccur
<LjL> !etiquette > tim_
<ubottu> tim_, please see my private message
<LjL> !guidelines > tim_
<tim_> are you implying that i do not have common sense?
<LjL> tim_: i can't know whether you do or don't in general, but you certainly lacked it when you decided to insult a random person (as well as use a slur word that is not very acceptable in general)
<tim_> at times of frustration and anger, possibly but in general i do
<LjL> tim_: well, can i trust that you'll vent your frustration/anger in other ways than by abusing #ubuntu and its users in the future?
<tim_> yes you can sir
<tim_> if not, ill be forced to use Linux Mint Debian
<tim_> well not forced, its an alternative
<LjL> tim_: you should be able to join #ubuntu again. but note that "threatening" to switch distributions isn't really a way to make bans go away faster...
<tim_> i am aware of that sir
<tim_> its just a joke
<LjL> ok
<tim_> well, nice talking to you talk to you in another world
<LjL> tim_: oh i made a mistake when trying to unban you, try joining now
<tim_> okay
<tim_> okay im in, Thank You!
<LjL> you're welcome, enjoy
<LjL> tim_: oh i should point out that you're supposed to leave this channel now unless you have other things to discuss with the ops
<tim_> okay, as it is logged :o
<tim_> good bye then
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops tim_ Hmm, knows that this channel is logged but doesn't know what it is... some vaguely snarky remarks... maybe a mistake to unban him? Time will tell
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> now there's your implication.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from mierker)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-28
<bazhang> +1 has migrated to #kubuntu
<bazhang> <cortexA9> where is the daily build of 12.10 ?
<dax> link to 12.04 ISO
<bazhang> that puts new meaning to early adopter
<bazhang> two days after release of 12.04
<dax> I saw people on reddit bragging about being on quetzel today. It made me facepalm.
<bazhang> thats just pangolin then
<bazhang> <cocolos> can I create a microsoft media server on ubuntu?
<bazhang> microsoft media?
<elky> dax, your first mistake was going to reddit.
<dax> elky: best source for ponies :(
<bazhang> <asdfasdf> bazhang: how to learn stuff?
<bazhang> < troll detected >
<bazhang> <DerpyHooves> Bringing this place down.
<bazhang> <PxxxCxxxxx> doing a survey, decided to troll
<bazhang> from PM, when I asked him to change from "PopeCondoms"
<ubottu> Fyodorovna called the ops in #ubuntu (mor)
<Myrtti> left
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-29
<LjL> [12:15:04] <haylo> wildc4rd, cmon there is no reason to upgrade linux- it is just likely to cause breakage
<LjL> oh what nonsense
<ikonia> good luck with that
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu haylo Recommending to never upgrade Linux systems (later amending to allow security updates, but still)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> careful, dudendud is fnord, a troll
<dax> I can see the fnords!i!
<ikonia> that's why he's quoting star trek the next generation
<ikonia> ikonia dn dudendud at #ubuntu
<LjL> ikonia: make it so
<oCean> I think libnotify in #u has an active ban..
<LjL> fyi, i seem unable to update http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ for now
<LjL> the Packages files for Precise are broken or something, there are at least two packages with the same name...
<LjL> python-pyatspi specifically is the first that errors out (then there might be more)
<bazhang> what a surprise
<bazhang> he just carried over the banned behavior to -ot
<bazhang> x is disable in Ubuntu
<bazhang> ok then
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (can we get a naptime for endafy)
<bazhang> he quit
<endafy> it wont install due to dependancy missing xorg 1.7
<endafy> well im out
<endafy> I cant stick around forever
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-server tarvid seems more interested in complaining about ubuntu than actually getting his issues resolved.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> complaining is much more easier
<theadmin> Can someone ban *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.76.98.238.184 ? Joins with random nicknames similar to "John" and spams with a shock site link.
<Myrtti> my lastlog has only one occurrance
<marienz> grepping...
<theadmin> Myrtti: Twice already, first it said that Ubuntu 12.10 is out and then that Ubuntu 12.04 Alpha is, with the same link
<Myrtti> theadmin: different ip then, I did /last ip.76 and got only one join and part from that ip
<Fuchs> *sigh*  (#ubuntu-offtopic)
<theadmin> Myrtti: Oh, I see... Still, the nicknames were somewhat similar, figured it was the same spammer, guess not. Pardon.
<marienz> the first one was John_____ [47e6492c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.71.230.73.44], which is a rather different ip
<theadmin> Well, thanks anyway, I'm off here
<Myrtti> anyone awake to keep an eye on tbrown?
<IdleOne> got it
<Myrtti> thanks, I'm off to write my second blog post of today
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-22
<Tm_T> logbot has returned
<Jordan_U> I almost never tell someone that they need to ask for support in another channel than #ubuntu without being prepared to help them in said other channel myself. Yet almost every time they never bother to join the channel I point them to.
<Jordan_U> I don't understand it. They've joined the wrong channel (usually knowingly) because they're desparate for support, yet when I point them to another channel that *is* appropriate they don't even try it.
<bazhang> it's easier to find lost car keys under a street light
<IdleOne> that is some deep stuff right there ^
<Tm_T> deep hole in the pocket atleast if you lost your keys
<bazhang> <Maelstrom_> irc=fedstrap operation
<bazhang> <troll detected>
<Pici> yeah
<Pici> in #freenode
<bazhang> seriously yeah
<Pici> and #u now, clearly
<bazhang> he was doing it a bit earlier in ubuntu as well
<Pici> Fuchs: sorry. Sometimes I just can't keep my mouth shut on things like that, even if it is to trolls.
<Fuchs> Pici: that wasn't really addressed at you, even though yes, "don't feed them" applies
<Pici> Fuchs: I know.
<Fuchs> But yeah, you shouldn't be the one feeling he/she did something wrong
<packetfrog> Really?
<knome> he's now banned in #xubuntu and #xubuntu-offtopic, just FYI
<packetfrog> knome I am not worried about being allowed in your obviously flawed community channels, But I would like you to know you are childish, unprofessional, and really pathetic.
<knome> packetfrog, okay.
<packetfrog> And on that note:
<packetfrog> ....................../´¯/)
<packetfrog> ....................,/¯../
<packetfrog> .................../..../
<packetfrog> ............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
<packetfrog> ........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
<packetfrog> ........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
<packetfrog> .........\.................'...../
<packetfrog> ..........''...\.......... _.·´
<packetfrog> ............\..............(
<packetfrog> ..............\.............\........................./´¯/)
<k1l> packetfrog: very mature of you :/
<packetfrog> ....................,/¯../
<packetfrog> .................../..../
<packetfrog> ............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
<packetfrog> ........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
<packetfrog> ........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
<packetfrog> .........\.................'...../
<packetfrog> ..........''...\.......... _.·´
<packetfrog> ............\..............(
<packetfrog> ..............\.............\........................./´¯/)
<packetfrog> ....................,/¯../
<packetfrog> .................../..../
<packetfrog> ............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
<packetfrog> ........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
<packetfrog> ........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
<packetfrog> .........\.................'...../
<packetfrog> ..........''...\.......... _.·´
<packetfrog> ............\..............(
<packetfrog> ..............\.............\........................./´¯/)
<packetfrog> ....................,/¯../
<packetfrog> .................../..../
<packetfrog> ............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
<packetfrog> ........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
<packetfrog> ........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
<packetfrog> .........\.................'...../
<packetfrog> ..........''...\.......... _.·´
<packetfrog> ............\..............(
<genii-around> Hm. Leave the computer for 5 minutes and all weirdness breaks out.
<Unit193> knome: Clearly, you're very unprofessional!
<knome> definitely
<ubottu> Aliyah called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<genii-around> @btlogin
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Aliyah is Grexo ban-evading. Please consider +bb *!*@user-160v8*.cable.mindspring.com $a:FredMorris .)
<topyli> in case someone hasn't noticed, i'm not doing my ops stuff anymore really. i'll need to leave the group officially on launchpad too
<topyli> when i have the time :)
<topyli> i'll stay on ircc until the end of my term however if it's ok with everyone. discussion in "the other channel"
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-23
<h00k> em: what can we do to assst you in here, do you have any questions?
<h00k> em: If you're idle, we kindly ask you /part, we have a no-idle policy in the -ops room
<ubottu> wastrel called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<h00k> oop, there we go.
<h00k> I canna ops in here or I would have
<IdleOne> you coulda if you wanna, just gotta pusha the buttonna
<midnightmagic> Hello. In the max-influx of users to #bitcoin, we've managed to attract a few stalker-types. One of the slightly more irritating ones calls himself "cholby" and it looks like you guys got to deal with him a while back too. Can any of you tell me anything about this fellow that might help us over in #bitcoin* ?
<Unit193> midnightmagic: Should wait for one of the others, but I know that user has also been an issue for other freenode channels and even #freenode itself.
<midnightmagic> Unit193: I'm finding references across whole other IRC networks too.  Thank you, I've got lots of time, I can wait I'm sure.
<IdleOne> I don't think there is anything we can tell you really that you haven't already figured out for yourself. They are a known network wide issue.
<IdleOne> My suggestion us you try talking to freenode staff and see if there is anything they can do to help your channel.
<IdleOne> s/us/is/
<Unit193> For example, if Idoru isn't already there?
<midnightmagic> IdleOne: In terms of kickbanning and managing the banlist, we're good I think. idoru helped us a lot with the goatse spammer guy who was extorting money a while back. It's about a once or twice-a-day thing which is nothing in the grand scheme of things, but I thought.. meh, doesn't hurt to ask.
<midnightmagic> Occasionally one can get lucky and hear a, "Oh, that's so-and-so from here. All you have to do is email his mom and he stops instantly."
<IdleOne> hah
<IdleOne> freenode has a network bot named eir you can ask about that can help you with managing the banlist, we use our own bot for that.
<IdleOne> oh, you said you were good with that.
<IdleOne> Yeah, really there isn't much else to say.
<midnightmagic> IdleOne: Well your comments are much appreciated anyway, thank you.
<IdleOne> sure thing. One is glad to be of service :)
<elky> Unit193, idoru isn't really a cholby antidote, sadly.
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> russian classroom?
<Myrtti> possibly
<Myrtti> and this, ladies and gentlemen, is the reason I don't op or oper when on my mobile. because it's so s l o w.
<Pici> bleh
<h00k> thanks, funkyHat.
<Pici> We should probably open up release-party
<IdleOne> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Fuchs> ?
<IdleOne> you don't want to be invited to this party
<Myrtti> #debian-release-party BOOOOOYAH
<Pici> Myrtti: I was the only one there :(
<Myrtti> awwwwww
<Myrtti> I'll join you!
<DJones> u-r-p is is already open
<Pici> no, I left :(
<Myrtti> /join #debian-release-par...
<Myrtti> aw
<jbroome> wait, aren't debian and ubuntu the same?
 * Fuchs slaps jbroome with a mint
<jbroome> Mmm, cinnamon!
 * IdleOne HURDS jbroome and Fuchs 
<IdleOne> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<IdleOne> !no party is <reply>Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<bazhang> tomorrow?
<bazhang> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it'll be out when it's out, and not a moment sooner!
<bazhang> blah
<IdleOne> the 25th iirc
<bazhang> ok
<knome> thursday as usual
<IdleOne> never on payday
<knome> better that way... :)
<jbroome> so people don't spend all their money on free software?
<Fuchs> 25th is payday here
<knome> jbroome, beer more likely
<IdleOne> In that case
<IdleOne> You are invited!
<h00k> I'm now in Debian Release Party.
<bazhang> <YASHH> how much of bytes does this xchat take (approximately)??
<bazhang> 42
<jbroome> all of them
<bazhang> hehe
<one> I am switching to oracle if you don't start acting right
<one> msg me if you want retention
<IdleOne> We are warned
<IdleOne> ?
<jbroome> dafuq
<IdleOne> stop swearing please or I will report you to freenode staff. kthx
<jbroome> i'll do it for you
<IdleOne> that would be most efficient
 * jbroome stop.
<jbroome> yes other jbroome, i will.
<h00k> I don't know what just happened
<IdleOne> And if you don't use anything but the default repositories, and don't do any ugly hack changes like installing things outside the package manager, then people could even get support for your "OS" (or respin) here.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: really? I thought we only supported official releases
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: If they don't change the repositories or do any really ugly hacks then it's a respin, and we support those.
<IdleOne> news to me
<Jordan_U> The problem with Mint for example is the use of non-official repositories.
<k1l> and mate and cinnamon
<IdleOne> the problem with a respin is that there is no way to ensure that there were no ugly hacks
<Jordan_U> If I could use my web browser properly at the moment I could find the policy page.
<Jordan_U> k1l: Which come from said non-default repository :)
<k1l> but cinnamon comes to debian and to ubutnu with 13.04. but cinnamon is based on an old gnome3 base and coould get some problem after 13.04 if they dont update that (on the mint side)
<Jordan_U> We would support an Ubuntu respin defaulting to cinnamon if it were cinnamon from the default repositories.
<k1l> yep
<k1l> and not a single pong was given ;p
<genii-around> Hm.
<Pici> I need to step away, can someone keep an eye on john__ in #ubuntu, I forsee issues in his near future.
<k1l> its sorted :/
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu john__ warned again to stick to the guidelines
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<midnightmagic> May I ask what kind of bot ubottu is?
<Jordan_U> !bot | midnightmagic
<ubottu> midnightmagic: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<midnightmagic> Thank you.
<IdleOne> midnightmagic: We have a no idling policy in this channel. You're one of the few non irritating idlers but I have to ask you not to.
<IdleOne> You are welcome to come back at anytime if there is anything else we can help you with.
<midnightmagic> IdleOne: Understood; I'll come back only to ask questions. Sorry about that: I had actually read the topic and everything, but to get my IRC client to actually leave a channel I have to force it to. So I had left from my point of view and didn't realise I was still here.
 * midnightmagic waves.
<IdleOne> no worries.
<midnightmagic> Darn IRC bouncers anyway..
<one> open saysme
<one> open #ubuntu saysme
<elky> hah no.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-24
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from lyrlvlu)
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (lyrlvlu)
<bazhang> sounds like a troll
<bazhang> not even sure how any of that is remotely related to ubuntu support , even
<bazhang> with extra even
<bazhang> <levolent> it reverts to before i did a jillion firmware related things to get wifi going
<bazhang> that looks *really* familiar
<bazhang> <nugroho> linux only know EXT filesystem ussually ext2 or ext3
<bazhang> rly?
<bazhang> <levolent2> no I wasn't asked to and the wifi funcctioned flawless until 2 days later
<bazhang> thats simply not the way things went down
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, JoseeAntonioR said: ubottu: no !isitout is <reply>No, it is not out yet.
 * genii-around senses a disturbance in the Force
<Myrtti> I was going to say it's released just before pub o'clock, but then I remembered people actually do have pub lunches.
<bazhang> <lmat> I would like to make my kubuntu look like mac.
<bazhang> yech
<bazhang> just yech
<genii-around> No accounting for taste.
<bazhang> or brain death
<LjL> because Apple isn't known to make pleasant and effective interfaces?
<bazhang> the macbuntu theme renders your computer borken
<bazhang> crossposting and wants a mac look
<bazhang> +qq
<bazhang> what was the ppa for kde3? trinity?
<LjL> not sure about ppa, but Trinity was a project to keep KDE3 alive
<bazhang> thought it was a PPA as well
<LjL> could be
<bazhang> <Pinky> i tried yum install virtualbox-4.2 says can't find it
<genii-around> Yes, I've been following that!
<Unit193> virtualbox-4.2 is in the virtualbox repos, not in main.
<Unit193> !info virtualbox-4.2
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-4.2 does not exist in quantal
<k1l> wait, why yum?
<genii-around> k1l: They don't know what linux they use
<k1l> then install ALL the programs :)
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get emerge -i yum | dpkg *
<genii-around> Turns out they're on 12.10 Ubuntu
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> and he now wants the latest vbox, for no reason at all
<bazhang> what the bot in #debain call SNSS
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-25
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Korbit appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<one______> How do I install the java plugin?
<one______> I bumped it in there but its not on the plugins list.
<one______> In the firefox browser.
<Tm_T> hi one______, this is not a technical support channel (channel topic is worth reading) (:
<one______> Oh well operator abused me.
<one______> That is why I cannot get into #ubuntu
<Tm_T> if you want to try sort out the reason why you cannot get into the support channel, this is the right place
<one______> ok you sort it out
<Tm_T> first of all I would like to hear from you when and why you got banned, as I don't know the details yet (:
<one______> I do not have the sorting.
<one______> Operator abuse.
<Tm_T> you should know something about the situation as you knew it's ops abuse
<one______> Only operators have the sorting function.
<Tm_T> hm?
<one______> Do not re sort to this.
<one______> Operator abuse sort function.
<Tm_T> one______: I'm reading some logs here and it seems that you've been warned and banned several times in the past because of the same issue, you're aware of this?
<one______> you are?
<Tm_T> I see records, I'm asking if you do remember this all
<one______> I see records?
<one______> Do you?
<one______> What records are they?
<one______> I hear records fievel goes west?
<one______> 45's
<Tm_T> how amusing specimen you are, this kind of behaviour wont get you unbanned (:
<one______> Often wonting.
<one______> Where is you and who made me his attorney.
<one______> who, who
<one______> Dis yu hear that?
<one______> Must be an owl in here.
 * one______ cringes face and looks above and around
<one______> Is it my blood you want?
 * one______ points finger
<one______> You can't handle the truth.
<one______> specimen
<one______> Operator abuse.
<one______> This is the sort of abuse.
<one______> Somwhere out there
<one______> Someone is thinking of me.
<one______> Somwhere out there
<one______> Someone is saying a prayer
<one______> Somwhere out there
<one______> If love can see us through
<Tm_T> one______: thank you for cooperating, see you later
<bazhang> <AlexeiRomanov> my father Nicholas is going to be very heavy handed with Canonical.... if i don't get 13.04 by morning.
<bazhang> in #k
<bazhang> @mark #kubuntu [AlexeiRomanov] (~quassel@cpe-76-171-11-147.socal.res.rr.com): AlexeiRomanov <AlexeiRomanov> cold hearted human calculators are crude, diseased spirits... goodbye.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> brilliant
<bazhang> I always check if there's a channel before recommending someone might find more/better help there
<bazhang> <Guest84273> how to fix lua problem?
<vibhav> ops, can you update the #ubuntu-release-party topic to show the ubuntu-announce ML link?
<vibhav> Something like "Announcements will be posted at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-April/thread.html"
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1800 users, 2 overflows, 1802 limit))
<Myrtti> nice that for once the release is done early-ish in the day
<jrib> Myrtti: came here to mention the same thing
<jrib> we won't have the "when is it out" chorus now :)
<jrib> anyone care to update /topic?
<Tm_T> let's wait couple days
<Myrtti> well, the proper release is done next week Sunday, anyway
<makara> HI. I can't get into #ubuntu
<makara> it redirected me to ##fix_your_connection and told me to poke the channel operator
<k1l_> makara: as i told you, you got forwarded since you join/parted alot. but i removed the ban in the meantime
<makara> which I did
<makara> and now I still can't get in
<makara> ah!
<jrib> Myrtti: what do you mean?
<k1l_> jrib: just another debian is better/more important/ . rant
<Myrtti> jrib: http://bits.debian.org/2013/04/release-date.html
<jrib> oh
<k1l_> makara: if everything is sorted out now please dont idle in here. thanks
<Myrtti> k1l_: if I'd want to rant, I'd be on #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere. As of now, I'm only teasing you.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cfhowlett said: !torrent use torrents ... bandwith is limited via direct download
<Pici> jussi, tsimpson: could we please get the curStable encyclopedia config settings updated for Raring?
<tsimpson> done
<LjL> i'm leaving for a few days. i should be able to connect and tweak/kill PartyBot as needed, but if not, i'm sure you can find some way to terminate its existence
<LjL> it's running on ubottu.com this time
<LjL> bye
<Pici> tsimpson: thanks :)
<bazhang> <UserError1> when in doubt, zero it out
<bazhang> not sounding very safe!
<h00k> I agree
<bazhang> ubuntu secure remix is supported?
<h00k> Not that I'm aware of?
<h00k> And aren't kernel upgrades generally security related?
<bazhang> oh yeah
<bazhang> skype is malware. more details at msn.net
<h00k> :D
<bazhang> Kubuntu forces upgrades?
<h00k> I meant > :(
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, blitz said: !8ball is the usb device number static
<h00k> there's no !spam in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> h00k: elaborate?
<h00k> er
<h00k> !spam-#ubuntu
<h00k> !spam-#ubuntu-offtopic
<h00k> amidoingitright
<Pici> !spam
<Tm_T> there's no spam factoid at all AFAIK
<Tm_T> I'm unsure if it would be even needed
<h00k> I thought there was one
<h00k> maybe I am mistaken
<h00k> Anyway, I wanted to be like 'Please don't spam, we don't like it' without typing it.
<h00k> So I figured we had a factoid cause I was being lazy
<Tm_T> bot shouldn't be replacement for human interaction
<Tm_T> merely a support tool (:
<h00k> Sure, but other factoids like !language save the repetative typing
<Pici> Its the same reason why we got rid of the !hi factoid.
<Pici> well, similar at least.
<h00k> Ah.
<h00k> Hi, and welcome, etc, etc.
<Tm_T> I don't even use language factoid nowadays, I just say it directly to the person instead (:
<h00k> I usually do too :( most of the time
<17WABHR08> Would you like to play a game of java chess?
<17WABHR08> Feel free to msg my client if you wish to play.
<Pici> one...
<DJones> ...to many?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1814 users, 6 overflows, 1819 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1814 users, 6 overflows, 1819 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1810 users, 5 overflows, 1815 limit))
<ThatOneRoadie> Cheers guys; fdsdf in the main channel is dropping NSFW/Gore links :D
<k1l> ThatOneRoadie: thanks
<ThatOneRoadie> thankee sir
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (19))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Gibsson appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (19))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Lorna appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Emmalee appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jikwjy appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (NashaiKhusRa appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica called the ops in #ubuntu (GET IN HERE! SPAM!)
<ubottu> In ubottu, SonikkuAmerica said: !lang is !language
<mernilio> Hi all! I dont want to complain, but im banned from ubuntu-offtopic. I Really dont know why. Prolly because i said something stupid. But it would be nice to be un-banned from that channel.
<mernilio> I often say stupid things while being drunk .. or reveal my religious faith being an orthodox muslim.
<mernilio> Even though the good book dont allow us to use alcohol... :-P
<mernilio> Well fertalizers and stuff do make us high....
<mernilio> With that said, Sorry for you Boston guys with that bombing. Im self a long-distans runner and i feel bad about it!
<mernilio> But its really a stunt from the american mlitary indistry to keep you on your toe.. with "terrorism". It was in matter of fact two brothers who had bought powder from a chinese store.
<mernilio> It doesnt matter with 3 people dead, but i doesnt make up American drones flying and shoot patriot missiles in Pakistan either!
<mernilio> First: The drone-programme is a civilian programme in the US. Second. Pakistan is an allied with the United States. It is very strange an allied can go in and bomb on you own territory!
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-26
<mernilio> Third. When did the united states last won a war? Of course against general Noriega in Panama they "won"... but .....
<mernilio> I was thinking about the koreean war around 1950 .. it was a mess with two states now fighting and with a no-go-zone between the two countries.
<mernilio> before that.. Im sorry, even if i think europeans are stupid, american fuckers take tha price!
<mernilio> And i say that with with a military cap on my head.
<mernilio> And an axe right here to protect myself :-)
<mernilio> Not an axe.. i meant self confidence!
<mernilio> Hi LjL-Alps
<mernilio> alps.. thats where hitler had his summer house right? In the bayvarian alps?
<mernilio> Eagles nest?
<mernilio> I wish i could go there some holliday .. im not a nazi but it was Hitlers summer resident.. unfortunally bombed by the stupid fucking russians who happened to try to burn Hitlers body as well....
<mernilio> Of course Hitler made his way through the Odessa gateway. No one belives he died outside the bunker in Berlin.
<mernilio> For you younger guys. Odessa was a programme the nazis had for escaping high officers.
<mernilio> But .. if hitler was born 1898 .. its not likely he is alive now... tho it would be nice to get to know his kids. Im sure he would have some weedlook with some seneorita picking his bananas in his .. <fill in the right spanish word right here> :-P
<mernilio> Sorry if i sound like an idot.
<mernilio> Actually im pretty happy! I bought an jacket for my father who has birthday soon .. i dont know what date ... 27 or 29... Hopefully he will like it... It only costed me (in dollars) $7 ... dont think im cheep. My dad is old and sits in a wheelchair .. its difficult to buy him presents!
<mernilio> The only "problem" is the size .. its xxl .. maybe i shold have bought him xl .. but thats _my_ size.. and he is somewhat larger than me an with a bigger belly!!
 * one__ slams gavel
<one__> Guilty.
<one__> Operator abuse.
<one__> off the h00k
<one__> tone gen
<h00k> what.
<bazhang> nerfball> can this channel be accessed through an irc client? what are the settings?
<bazhang> NO
<bazhang> this is an ex-channel
<Pici> it has ceased to be
<bazhang> it's just taking a nap!
<bazhang> heh the ultimate in impatience: !tab/msg
<genii-around> bazhang: Maybe they were using a web portal?
<bazhang> genii-around, it's nerfball, the guy who keeps asking if there's a simple new user channel for support, but never actually asking a support question
<genii-around> bazhang: Hah, OK
<Pici> bleh
<Pici> 15:17:00 <messa4> So linux cannot be used for programming? [no visual studio and no visual basic then?!]
<genii-around> Well, they got quite a response :)
<LjL-Alps> Pici: tell them to use gambas ;(
<Pici> LjL-Alps: Someone did
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !vhost is <alias> cloak
<IdleOne> done
<tonyyarusso> Pici: It's a little known fact that the Linux kernel itself is written on Windows XP.
<bazhang> wubi is gone?
<k1l_> yep
<bazhang> the 64bit iso of 13.04 had it
<k1l_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/wubi-unlikely-to-be-in-ubuntu-13-04-windows-users-lose-out
<bazhang> odd it's still there then
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-27
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (mmhmm)
<ubottu> mmhmm called the ops in #ubuntu (OerHeks)
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu mmhmm using the bot to spam users
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<markshuttleworth> you're all fired.
<markshuttleworth> get some girlfriends, have some sex, make some children
<markshuttleworth> use some unity scopes
<markshuttleworth> profit
<markshuttleworth> ok?
<IdleOne> hmm
<darthanubis> ty
<bazhang> reboot? augh
<bazhang> <exiledMYB> only "lo" interface is up
<bazhang> he's either missing a *major* step, or ...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, exeter said: ubottu: Kali is supported??
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-28
<bazhang> an unsupported and unstable kernel, with btrfs; what could go wrong!!
<bazhang> <mobodo> anyone knows what cwo is and in which package it can be found?
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Hey, if they want to do it why not? Ubuntu has btrfs as an option in the installer, and btrfs upstream regularly makes it completely clear that you need to keep up with upstream if you want to use btrfs, so if you want to play with btrfs (and accept the consequences thereof) that's what you should do.
 * Jordan_U likes playing with btrfs
<bazhang> Jordan_U, sure. but thats with a stable kernel. he was using 39-rc8 or something
<bazhang> not to mention he built his own btrfs-progs. thats pretty much like using a PPA for glib or such
<bazhang> guy in #x yesterday had *53* PPA and wondered why his system was unstable
<Jordan_U> bazhang: If you consider using btrfs reasonable at all (and I do, as long as you understand the risks), then IMHO you should consider using the latest rc kernel and btrfs progs from git reasonable for that purpose.
<Jordan_U> It does make things a little awkward that we normally wouldn't "support" such things, but at the same time upstream doesn't support Ubuntu's old kernels (though they'd probably support the latest stable kernel, and the btrfs progs shipped in 13.04, they still might ask you to upgrade to newer if you have issues).
<bazhang> getting hard to know what is and what is not supported these days; what with the new abbreviated release cycles support, the seeming expansion of reliance on PPA system etc
<bazhang> <needlatehelpasap> can anyone online spare 10 mins?
<bazhang> <tintin> Wadie: why did you install lamp stack?
<bazhang> <troll detected>
<F41L> hiyo
<F41L> Anyone around?
<IdleOne> F41L: How can I help you?
<F41L> You banned me from #ubuntu, I'd thought it might be temporary, but I appear to still be banned. What can I do to get +b removed?
<IdleOne> F41L: I'll be in a few, hang tight or someone else will help you if they can.
<F41L> ok
<Jordan_U> F41L: To start, please read the channel guidelines.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | F41L
<ubottu> F41L: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<F41L> Alright.
<BlueProtoman> Somebody in #ubuntu by the name of jailbitcx is trying to harass me for some reason, and I have no idea who he is or what I could have done to offend him.  This is the first time I've been in #ubuntu in weeks.  http://pastebin.com/1tBTKZeP
<BlueProtoman> Also, he's apparently bothering at least one other person.
<Jordan_U> F41L: Have you finished reading the channel guidelines?
<F41L> Yes
<Jordan_U> F41L: Do you understand that #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu related support questions, not for Mint support or offtopic comments?
<F41L> Yeah
<Jordan_U> F41L: And you agree to follow the channel guidelines from here on?
<F41L> Yessir.
<Jordan_U> F41L: Great. You should now be able to join #ubuntu. Note that if you don't follow the channel guidelines, it won't be as easy to get unbanned in the future.
<F41L> For future reference, permanent ban for first offense is something you guys do?
<Jordan_U> F41L: We don't remove bans without discussion with the person that was banned.
<Jordan_U> Your ban wasn't permanent, as evidenced by it now having been removed :)
<F41L> :P
<F41L> I gotcha
<Myrtti> F41L: did you need anything else?
<F41L> No, thanks
<Myrtti> rotating door
<Jordan_U> madmix: Hi, how can we help you?
<madmix> Why u start
<madmix> Whats your problem
<IdleOne> madmix: How can I help you?
<madmix> Jordan_U: ban me foe no reason
<IdleOne> There is always a reason but can you tell me what happened?
<madmix> Not sure i wound up here was talkinng then banned
<IdleOne> what nick were you using when this happened?
<madmix> This one
<madmix> Jordan_U: why
<IdleOne> I don't believe that to be true
<IdleOne> This will be a lot quicker if you just tell me the truth
<LjL-Alps> such unreasonable expectations :(
<IdleOne> indeed
<Unit193> tophalf01: Howdy, need something?
<IdleOne> tophalf01: If you don't need anything from the ubuntu ops. Please don't idle in this channel.
<madmix> U ever hear of Linus Tovalds
<madmix> U mess with that
<madmix> Linus Torvalds is not one to piss on
<Myrtti> I fail to see the connection
<madmix> You do not want to mess with
<IdleOne> the Zohan?
<madmix> Remember the rant i gave about Nvidia not supporting linux. Thats who i am
<Myrtti> oh
<madmix> Linus
<madmix> Now un ban me or i will release the fleas of 1000 camels into your armpits
<Myrtti> hej Linys, hur går det? hur mår du och Tove? Jag läste om ditt sök av Suunto människor, finn du dom?
<Myrtti> Linus även
<madmix> Linus had to manu barvarian beers today
<madmix> Finnland
<Myrtti> du skojar nu! :-P
<madmix> Yes been their done that.
<LjL-Alps> Myrtti: han har varit där och gjort det
<madmix> Now un ban me. Its proven
<Myrtti> LjL-Alps: mmmh visst
<Myrtti> madmix: no.
<madmix> I will mail you my broken beer botles
<Myrtti> ok?
<madmix> You can get money for botles
<madmix> Ubuntu is easiest linux out there
<madmix> But
<madmix> You people are sweet as sandpaper
 * LjL-Alps licks some sandpaper
<Myrtti> puss och kram för dig också ♥
<Flannel> Depending on the adhesive used, sandpaper might be rather tasty.  Texture is lacking, but taste might be good.
<Jordan_U> "< ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted)", that's news to me...
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-21
<k1l> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Thar 14.04)
<k1l> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Thar 14.04)
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (Mark_Shuttlewort)
<Pici> tsimpson: When you get a sec, could you fix the spelling of $curLTSLong
<tsimpson> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<k1l> i made a suggestion to renew that factoid
<k1l> 12.04 was not an exception but a change in support time frames
<tsimpson> !no lts is <reply> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !$curLTS ($curLTSLong $curLTSNum)
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<tsimpson> there's a way to see the raw factoid, you can prefix the factoid name with a +
<tsimpson> !+lts
<ubottu> <reply> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !$curLTS ($curLTSLong $curLTSNum)
<tsimpson> you should be able to omit in the ! in private too
<Pici> tsimpson: thanks :)
 * genii_ smacks nickserv
<Pici> I guess nobody reads the release notes.
<Jordan_U> Pici: Why would I read the release notes when I have intuition and old blog posts?
<IdleOne> +1 to that
<IdleOne> if schools can teach history from books that were printed in the 60's, old blog posts are good enough for me.
<IdleOne> nothing good happened after 1965 anyway
<Pici> Jordan_U: that was confusing.
<genii> <sigh>
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-22
<bazhang> <mtozses> farbod: use the magic word
<bazhang> sudo ?
<rww> http://www.roguescast.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/youmadethisImadethis.jpg
<bazhang> bwahahaha
<rww> lol, ValicekB has been cycling in and out of ##fix_your_connection for a week or more now i think
<bazhang> <Bray90820> Do parentheses work in grep
<bazhang> cross compiler for ubuntu and android on arm?
<bazhang> isnt that just gcc?
<bazhang> <TeamKorea> how to create a botnet <TeamKorea> this is a hacking zone for anonymous
<bazhang> lordie
<Pricey> rww: Looks like a kettle.
<DJones> I wonder whether its worth adding something along the lines of "Ubuntu 14.04 is due to be offered as an upgrade from 12.04 once 14.04.1 is released (which is due on 24th July 2014)" to the end of !12.04
<philinux> hello,  #ubuntu+1 seems to be invite only. i get Cannot join #ubuntu+1 (Channel is invite only).
<philinux> is it offline until uu is annouced?
<IdleOne> yes
<DJones> philinux: The channel gets closed down once a new release is issued and then reopened when the next release starts being worked on
<philinux> DJones;~ cant remember that as i auto connect from xchat. never seen that message before
<IdleOne> We had left it open last release which is probably why you didn't remember
<IdleOne> anyway should be any day now
<philinux> IdleOne;~ thanks , though i was going bonkers for a minute
<IdleOne> oh, you probably are, but not about this :)
<jussi> :D
<philinux> indeed, cheers
<philinux> bye for now
<IdleOne> have a good day
<DJones> Wonder when unified unicorn is due to be announced anyway
<IdleOne> usually is by now
<IdleOne> sabdfl must be on vacation.
<IdleOne> maybe he'll decide to skip U and go to Warty Warthog 2
<IdleOne> I assume he he going to completely ignore Ubuntu Varicose Veins
<IdleOne> s/he he/he is/
<DJones> I quite like uppity ubuntu
<phunyguy> Baahahaa @ Varicose Veins
<phunyguy> that's hilarious
<Jordan_U> Why was !anyone removed again?
<elky> Jordan_U: because people were using it based on if the word "anyone" was ever mentioned in any context ever
<Jordan_U> :(
<Jordan_U> I made a lot of (I believe good) use of that factoid while it existed. Interestingly, most of the comments I used it in reply to didn't actually contain the word "anyone".
<knome> !details | Jordan_U?
<ubottu> Jordan_U?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<rww> DJones: I agree that we need such a factoid, people keep asking about it. phunyguy was thinking the same iirc
<rww> DJones: was gonna make a new one for it tho
<Jordan_U> knome: The real problem is that they haven't actually asked any support question, though I guess telling them that their question isn't detailed enough for us to help them somewhat makes that point.
<knome> what about just asking "what's up?"
<rww> ^
<rww> k1l: AP--'s a repeat problem, in case you didn't notice already.
<rww> best keep that one set a while
<k1l> yeah, i was just going through the bantracker and logs to make sure
<IdleOne> set @duration 10000d and forget
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-23
<Pici> '14.04' still looks weird to me... then again, I still catch myself writing 2013 in dates.
<phunyguy> Pici: I do the same thing with 2010, 2011, and 2012.
<phunyguy> can't help it
<bazhang> html seems to offer very random/poor advice
<bazhang> use wine and windows tool to create usb installer
<DJones> Yesterday he posted a message about asking people who wanted to talk about LInux etc, to pm him for the ip address of his mumble server
<bazhang> yikes
<DJones> Only a couple of times, he did stop of his own accord before anybody needed to ask him to stop
<bazhang> doesn't seem to be malicious afaict, just terribly misinformed
<DJones> yeah agree with that, I'd say 'enthusiastic and learning'
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> <OpenSSeal-ed7> dafuq
<bazhang> super bad news
<ikonia> is he known ?
<bazhang> aka "littlefoot"
<ikonia> that rings a bell
<bazhang> not smallfoot
<bazhang> much worse
<ikonia> oh
<yossarianuk> hi - I was banned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-release-party for posting a link to the 14.04 final .iso on release day - unlike many other people I was actually posting the coorrect link (from releases.ubuntu.com)
<yossarianuk> how can I get unbanned ?
<ikonia> yossarianuk: you where not posting the correct link
<ikonia> and you where told NOT to post it multiple times
<ikonia> yet you continued to post it
<yossarianuk> ikonia: it has the correct md5sum.
<ikonia> that was not the point
<ikonia> yossarianuk: where you the release manager /
<ikonia> yossarianuk: did you know when it was safe to release it to the general public ?
<yossarianuk> ok - well in that case I apologise - it was on the offical ubuntu servers and was uploaded on the release day
<ikonia> you where told not to do it in release party 2 times kicked and banned, so you joined #ubuntu and started doing it AFTER I'd already told you "not to do it"
<ikonia> 2014-04-17T15:18:25 <ikonia> yossarianuk: so don't so it then as it's not released
<ikonia> you then went on to post it again
<ikonia> I'm happy to remove the ban for you in #ubuntu
<ikonia> however keep in mind - when you are told not to do something - don't keep doing it, don't join other channels and do it
<ikonia> if you have any questions, join this channel and ask or pm the person asking you not to do it and ask
<ikonia> do you understand ?
<yossarianuk> ikonia: yes I do
<ikonia> yossarianuk: I've removed the ban for you in #ubuntu, so if you /part this channel and /join #ubuntu you should be set
<ikonia> please remember what I've explained to you in this channel
<yossarianuk> ikonia: sure - I wasn't try to be malicious btw.
<ikonia> I understand that, however your actions cause a problem
<ikonia> I have no idea why you keep being told not to do it, yet you chose to ignore that and keep doing it
<yossarianuk> and yes I do get why you want the .iso to be offically released before 1000's of people downloaded it.
<ikonia> ok, so if people ask you not to do something, then tell you to stop doing it, I suggest following it rather than continuing, getting banned, joining other channels and continuing
<ikonia> they are asking you then telling you to stop for a good reason/they have more information than you at that time
<yossarianuk> ikonia: ok - got you.
<yossarianuk> and thanks
<ikonia> thank yo
<ikonia> you
<yossarianuk> I personally use kubuntu for desktop anyway although do use ubuntu servers at work (so its useful being able to access irc..)
<ikonia> not sure how that matters
<yossarianuk> and  you never know I do actually try to go out my way to help people also sometimes....
<yossarianuk> ok cheers
<bazhang> no surprise with littlefoot
<ikonia> based on your comments, I saw no reason to try to negotiate after his comments to cfhlowett
<ikonia> hello zetheroo
<ikonia> sorry, didn't see you join as I was talking to someone
<zetheroo> bazhang: I am sorry for the name-calling in #ubuntu ... but ikonia has been giving me hell since just recently - and I don't know why per se! Last time I was asking for help he was giving me a real tough time telling me I was using "bad habits" and telling me to read the Ubuntu Guide etc ... he carried on like this for 15min or so ... and when I showed him that what I was doing WAS according to the Ubuntu Guide he then backed off ... and now he is at my
<ikonia> zetheroo: let me clarify
<ikonia> zetheroo: you cross-posted your question, no problem, I politely asked you not to do it
<ikonia> you then cross-posted a random made up thing about ubuntu not being production ready
<zetheroo> is cross-posting breaking a rule!?
<ikonia> I banned you from #ubuntu-server as you don't seem to get the no cross-posting
<bazhang> yes
<ikonia> zetheroo: yes, thats why I asked you not to do it
<ikonia> and you ignored it
<ikonia> and got banned
<bazhang> !crosspost | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<zetheroo> well what if you post a question one place and wait for a while and get no reply?
<ikonia> you didn't wait
<zetheroo> can you still not post it in another room?
<zetheroo> I DID WAIT!!!
<ikonia> a few minutes
<zetheroo> not hours ... but I waited!
<zetheroo> yes
<ikonia> a few minutes is not really waiting
<zetheroo> so whats the "time" that one has to wait!?
<ikonia> people could still be typing / waiting for a response
<ikonia> however, after I asked you NOT to do it
<ikonia> you then did it both channels seconds apart
<zetheroo> I did not see you asking me ...
<zetheroo> yes, the LAST line
<zetheroo> wow shocking!!
<ikonia> it is shocking to be asked not to do something and then you do it again
<ikonia> I agree
<zetheroo> delay ... maybe I did not see your request!?
<ikonia> maybe,
<zetheroo> maybe I posted it and then saw it seconds later (this is what happened)
<ikonia> doubtful, but very possible
<zetheroo> and by then your tearing into me for having suggested that 14.04 may not be totally ready for production deployment yet ... at least not in my case ...
<zetheroo> and then next thing I know you ban me!?
<zetheroo> come on!!
<ikonia> no, I didn't tear into you
<zetheroo> yes you did!
<ikonia> I asked you not to make statements you have no understanding about it
<zetheroo> Like it's a henious crime to suggest such a thing
<ikonia> then you argued, so I TOLD you not to do it
<ikonia> you then called me an asshole
<ikonia> so you got banned
<zetheroo> I did not call you an asshole
<ikonia> what did you call me then
<zetheroo> I asked why the asshole attitude ...
<bazhang> zetheroo, lets move past that please
<ikonia> at that point I'm out
<zetheroo> ikonia: then leave ... but why ban me!?
<zetheroo> and I used ** :D
<ikonia> you can't even understand that asking why the asshole attitude suggest you are an asshole
<ikonia> F**k **f
<zetheroo> shoe fits!?
<zetheroo> HA!!
<bazhang> zetheroo, your ban was correct, lets move past that
<ikonia> do you understand what that means ?
<ikonia> that's exactly the same as what you've just done
<ikonia> and continuing to call me an asshole won't help resolve anything
<zetheroo> well if I ask something and ikonia asks "what are the zombie processes" and I say "I don't know" - and then he treats me like a moron ... uhm ... yes ... if a new LTS release is having issues like this it's not exactly production ready .... no!?
<zetheroo> There appear to also be issues with RAID ...
<ikonia> no, that's not correct
<zetheroo> which I experienced earlier ... and which suddenly vanished
<ikonia> if you have a problem, and you don't know what it means/what harm it's doing/not doing - that doesn't make it "not production ready"
<ikonia> you have no idea what the problem is - which is fine, but cross posting "ubuntu is not production ready" isn't really the truth or valid
<ikonia> more so when you don't even know what the problem is
<zetheroo> so for me to "suggest" that booting into a fresh install of 14.04 with zombie processes may be a serious issue ... I don't think that is something to mock
<ikonia> no-one is mocking it
<ikonia> it may be a serious issue, it maybe nothing
<ikonia> it maybe something specific to you or to everyone
<zetheroo> so it's the fact that I cross-posted  "ubuntu is not production ready" is what set you off then!?
<zetheroo> ha
<ikonia> but as everyone is not reporting it it's more likley to be something to do with you or a smaller group than everyone
<zetheroo> don't like the suggestion that it ain't perfect ... ;)
<ikonia> so the normal thing is to work the problem through
<ikonia> zetheroo: I don't care if ubuntu is perfect or not, I rarely use it,
<ikonia> so it causes me no personal problem for you to think it not production ready
<zetheroo> so whose ass do I need to kiss to get back onto the #ubuntu chat?! Actually since all the pros are here ... maybe I don't need to be bothered ... :P
<ikonia> however giving out wrong information, cross-posting when asked not to, and calling people assholes thats what got you banned
<zetheroo> ikonia: so whya re you acting hurt that I cross-posted that sentence?!
<zetheroo> nevermind
<ikonia> I'm not acting hurt at all
<ikonia> as I said, I don't care
<ikonia> (personally)
<zetheroo> so whats the "law" concerning readmission!?
<ikonia> I do care that you give people the wrong information, more so when you have no idea about the problem you are claiming makes it not production ready
<ikonia> I do care that you cross-post your questions, and keep doing so when asked not to
<ikonia> I do care that you call people assholes
<zetheroo> do I have to submit a form?
<ikonia> I do care that you appear to not grasp any of this and try to look for a reason / smart answer such as "who's ass do I kiss" to get it resolved
<bazhang> jrib is back!
<zetheroo> no, you care that I had the audacity to call your attitude asinine! ;)
<ikonia> ok, so you keep going with the asshole stuff
<ikonia> so I suggest you leave now, and think about why you are getting banned, and not getting unbanned
<zetheroo> ikonia: I have no issue with helping and being helped by people in the IRC rooms ... but people who only answer you to mock you and tell you that what your doing is whats wrong etc ... that is a waste of my time! - And you seem to do that more and more these days ...
<ikonia> zetheroo: no-one has mocked you
<zetheroo> heh ... riiiight
<ikonia> no-one is mocking you
<zetheroo> you railing at me for 15 min the other day ...!?
<zetheroo> that was just "friendly banter" ...
<ikonia> no, telling you not to depend on bad habbits is not mocking you
<zetheroo> LOL
<ikonia> if you see that as mocking, fair enough
<zetheroo> nevermind
<ikonia> ok, bye
<zetheroo> who has the right/power to readmission me to the #ubuntu channel?
<ikonia> anyone in this channel
<k1l> zetheroo: i dont see we can resolve that issue right now. please take some time to let the emotions calm down and come back in here to talk about that issue in a not that heated manner.
<ikonia> however I suspect based on the conversation just shown and your inability to stop calling people assholes throughout the conversation, it won't be undone at the moment
<jrib> hello bazhang
<bazhang> hi jrib
<zetheroo> k1l: I already agreed that it was my bad for cross-posting.... and that I should not have called ikonia's attitude asinine! ... what more needs agreeing to!?
<zetheroo> but I would like clarification on this cross-posting thing ... how much time must pass between posting in one room and then into another!?
<k1l> zetheroo: just right now it seems to me that undo the ban will more start a timebomb. so please let some time path by to calm down the emotions on this. we can talk about the ban later on when not every word is interpreted as the worst case.
<zetheroo> also, my comment regarding 14.04 and it's readiness for production-level deployment was also due to generally not feeling it was as stable as 12.04.4 ... strange goings on etc with fresh installs ...
<zetheroo> k1l: can't you just say that ikonia and myself should keep our distance for a while!? - and let me play with the others ... ?
<zetheroo> I promise to keep my distance from ikonia ... and to play nice with the others ... :)
<zetheroo> k1l: and what about the cross-posting question ...
<zetheroo> it's really too bad because I remember ikonia back years when i was just getting started with Linux ... I always thought of him/her as being a top person to get help from ... :-/
<k1l> zetheroo: as is said before twice. i dont see a point to discuss that in that state of heated emotions.
<k1l> so please take a day off and come back to reveal the ban when emotions are settled again
<zetheroo> to discuss the cross-posting !? or readmission?!
<zetheroo> my emotions are settled ...
<zetheroo> so whose emotions are we talking about!? :P
<k1l> zetheroo: last time now: please come back when its calmed down. you are still ad hominem so i stop right here
<bazhang> see you in 48 hrs zetheroo
<zetheroo> "ad hominem" !?
<zetheroo> Sorry, I don't understand ...
<bazhang> zetheroo, come back here to discuss in 48 hrs
<zetheroo> so I am banned for 2 days!?
<k1l> ad hominem means you attack people. please come back in 48 hours.
<zetheroo> who am I attacking!?
<bazhang> we will discuss that upon your return zetheroo there is not set time
<zetheroo> did you take this as an "attack": t's really too bad because I remember ikonia back years when i was just getting started with Linux ... I always thought of him/her as being a top person to get help from ... :-/
<zetheroo> That was NOT meant as such...
<bazhang> zetheroo, our discussion for now is over, come back in 48hrs please
<knome> zetheroo, going on won't help with your cause, so i would also advise to come back
<knome> +later
<zetheroo> wow - so political ... :(
<knome> in other words: go away now
<knome> if you want the less political version.
<zetheroo> this has been very educational
<zetheroo> I would still like to know who I am still attacking ... since your asking me to stay away from 48 hrs is based on this allegation ...
<bazhang> the 48 hrs is the time until you return here to discuss the lifting of the ban
<ikonia> zetheroo: don't worry, I don't see it as a personal attack, so I'm happy to clarify that
<bazhang> continuing to argue *now* will not help that zetheroo
<zetheroo> I am not discussing the lifting of the ban, I am discussing the 48 hrs...
<bazhang> yes, see you then
<zetheroo> bazhang: what is the 48hrs based on!?
<zetheroo> just some arbitrary timeframe?
<bazhang> zetheroo, a time to cool off
<knome> zetheroo, stop arguing and leave. otherwise i can see somebody extending that time.
<zetheroo> as I already said, and have displayed, I have "cooled off" and I apologized  and promised to play nice (as I have done for years!)
<knome> zetheroo, it doesn't give a "cool" impression you when you prove you can't listen to what people are saying and act accordingly
<zetheroo> knome: so basically if you say so then it goes - and if anyone questions it or asks for a reason they are in even more trouble ... !?
<zetheroo> Again, me having just written that is probably seen by you as "disrespectful" and now I am probably in even more trouble ...
<knome> just leave
<zetheroo> and having just said that even more ...
<zetheroo> LOL :D
<bazhang> zetheroo, see you in 48 hrs
<zetheroo> ikonia: oh, just saw what you said - thanks! ;)
<zetheroo> bazhang: why? are there more people who are not "cooled off" enough!? 8-)
<knome> zetheroo, i don't know what the original issue is, and i don't analyze in what tone you say things or don't. i'm looking this from the side and it looks like you should leave now than continue arguing
<zetheroo> knome: but why!? because I was arbitrarily told to, without reason!?
<zetheroo> other than "cool off" and "ad hominom" ... or something ...
<zetheroo> is ikonia not "cooled off"? is he/she attacking me!? - not from where I am standing ...
<zetheroo> so what's the holdup!?
<Tm_T> zetheroo: please leave now and return later as asked
<zetheroo> Maybe now that you have all told me to come back in 2 days you have to stick to it no matter what - otherwise you think you will loose face ... hmmm ...
<ikonia> hello zetheroo
<zetheroo> hi
<ikonia> thank you for re-joining
<zetheroo> sure
<ikonia> so we've had a good chat now for 20 minutes, and I think it's safe to say all is well and there will be no-more problem ?
<zetheroo> we have smoked peace pipe ... ;)
<zetheroo> yes
<ikonia> so I'll cut the 48 hours short as I feel the conversation was pretty honest and easy to resolve and I'm confident there won't be any more issues
<ikonia> give me 30 seconds to just remove it
<zetheroo> thank you kindly
<ikonia> ok, the bans removed so if you /part this channel, and join #ubuntu you should be "ok" to go, just keep in mind what we discussed
<ikonia> (please_)
<zetheroo> ok, I think it's working again ..
<zetheroo> I still seem to be banned from ubuntu-server
<zetheroo> ikonia: did I do something wrong? :(
<ikonia> ooh missed that
<ikonia> sorry, only did ubuntu
<ikonia> hang on
<zetheroo> ok
<ikonia> that should work for you now
<zetheroo> yes!
<zetheroo> great - thanks
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> is there any way to raise this on the ubuntu 14.04 main page that lts -> lts won't happen until 14.04+1
<ikonia> it's not really cricket to not make this clear
<DJones> Its certainly being asked quite often
<DJones> !LTSupgrade is LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued.  Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 27th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date.
<ikonia> it's something I'd like to know without having to ready 100 pages
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, DJones said: !LTSupgrade is LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued.  Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 27th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date.
<DJones> ikonia: You do have to dig quite a bit to find anything out like that on the website, I've struggled to find anything
<ikonia> considering how important it is, I'd like to see it clearly displayed
<ikonia> is there any way to raise this as a bug to the canonical web team
<DJones> !LTSupgrade is LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued.  Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date. See http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/04/17/ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-released/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, DJones said: !LTSupgrade is LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued.  Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date. See http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/04/17/ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-released/
<DJones> I think that fridge posting is the only reference I've seen to the delay until the .1 release
<DJones> Also, is there a supported method of upgrading early
<Pricey> DJones: update-manager -d I believe for varying definitions of "supported"
<DJones> Pricey: I thought that may be one way, although I'd be wary of it given that the '-d' is development and would suggest that its not a final release
<Pricey> !ltsupgrade | DJones
 * Pricey hides
<ikonia> what happens when 14.10 gets released
<ikonia> shouldn't -d take it to that or does the lts tag stop that
<ikonia> gets opened, not released
<DJones> ikonia: That was what I was thinking
<ikonia> it should go to 14.10, but I'm not sure if the lts tag override it
<phunyguy> ikonia: it depends on your update-manager settings
<phunyguy> but at a minimum your upgrade path will be 12.04 -> 14.04, regardless
<phunyguy> ...it's the next step.
<ikonia> phunyguy: what restricts it in update-manager ?
<k1l> the update manager just goes to the next release.
<ikonia> the LTS->LTS setting ?
<phunyguy> just like 12.04 -> 13.10, you have to go 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04, etc
<phunyguy> yeah
<ikonia> does that make it ignore 14.10 ?
<phunyguy> yes
<ikonia> (relative)
<ikonia> so until 15.X the next LTS release gets an open repo -d should be safe ?
<phunyguy> do-release-upgrade -d with you only having lts releases allowed, will not prompt until 16.04 is in dev
<phunyguy> right
<ikonia> is that confirmed anyewhere as that wasn't how 10.04->12.04 worked
<phunyguy> I ran into this when I wanted to go 12.04 -> 12.10 back in the day
<ikonia> -d just went to $next
<phunyguy> since I only had LTS -> LTS in the settings, even with -d, I never got an upgrade.  I had to change the settings to notify for any release, not just LTS
<ikonia> ok, so it should be "safe"
<phunyguy> yes, it should be.
<ikonia> I guess it's easy to test when the 14.10 repos get hit
<ikonia> opened
<phunyguy> yeah, shouldn't be long now
<phunyguy> could test with 10.04 server
<phunyguy> feed it -d, see what it says
<ikonia> give it a shot
<ikonia> I know it took me to the 10.10 release
<ikonia> (the last time I tried it)
<phunyguy> downloading
<ikonia> good sport
<phunyguy> I am going to put money on it bumping to 12.04
<ikonia> that would be cool
<ikonia> ...or would it, as 12.04 is not development
<phunyguy> well there is no dev release for 10.04 upgrade anymore
<phunyguy> either way, 12.04 is the next step.
<ikonia> exactly, so should it go to 12.04
<ikonia> as 12.04 is not dev
<phunyguy> we will see.
<phunyguy> if it just complains, then it's still safe
<phunyguy> 9 mins left on download.
<phunyguy> one of the only places that I have worked at, that has slower internet than I do at home.
<phunyguy> what is the difference between -d and -p..?
<ikonia> I'd have to read the man page on that
<phunyguy> installing
<ikonia> exciting
<phunyguy> it is pretty fun
<phunyguy> I'll leave this VM at 12.04 after upgrade, so we can test when 14.10 comes out
<ikonia> well, I was being a little sarcastic, but I am intersted in knowing it's behaviour
<phunyguy> err gets released
<phunyguy> aahhh 10.04.   This takes me back.  :)
<phunyguy> running a dist-upgrade first
<phunyguy> ikonia: -d still wants to give me 12.04
<ikonia> I don't know if that's good or bad
<phunyguy> well... it's the next step...
<ikonia> but should it be....
<ikonia> (I've not got the man page open)
<phunyguy> even when 14.04.1 upgrade path opens, 10.04 would still have to go to 12.04 first
<ikonia> I mean -d is the "development" release
<ikonia> so should -d take you to a stable branch ?
<ikonia> I've not got the man page to check the exact wording on it
<Pici> "Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible"
<ikonia> so from my point of view, -d is wrong
<phunyguy> probably... but what is it hurting?
<phunyguy> technically there is no dev release for 10.04 upgrade anymore
<ikonia> it's basically hacking a command and upgrade process
<ikonia> which in my eyes a distro targeting itself as an enterprise distro, shouldn't be doing
<phunyguy> I don't disagree.... but it still isn't hurting anything.
<ikonia> I disagree, it's breaking the command
<ikonia> and creates confusion
<phunyguy> I disagree.  In my eyes, -d means "Check for the latest release, and include $dev_branch in the check"
<ikonia> that's not what the man page said as pici quoted
<ikonia> the man page is the usage of the command
<ikonia> Pici: what's the -p ?
<funkyHat> So someone should fix the man page
<phunyguy> maybe the man page needs a reword then
<Pici> "Try upgrading to the latest release using the upgrader from Ubuntu-proposed"
<ikonia> funkyHat: I don't think it's a break in the man page
<ikonia> it appears to be ubuntu trying to break the funcitonality/work around it
<ikonia> or create a new flag
<ikonia> update-manager -l
<ikonia> update to new lts release
<funkyHat> Break which functionality?
<ikonia> which removes the need for the LTS only/non-lts
<ikonia> funkyHat: -d = upgrade to development release
<ikonia> you are not upgrading to a development release, you are updating to a stable lts release.
<funkyHat> But -d doesn't ever upgrade to a development release unless you're one release behind it anyway, so I think the description is wrong, not the action
<ikonia> funkyHat: are you sure ?
<funkyHat> 80%
<phunyguy> ikonia: do-release-upgrade assumes you already want do upgrade.  adding -d means "check if updating to dev is possible".
<phunyguy> I think it reads pretty correct.
<phunyguy> if it is not possible, you would go to stable instead.
<ikonia> I don't see it, I guess clarification on the wording would be needed
<phunyguy> you are issuing the command.... to upgrade your OS.  adding -d allows it to use the dev release if available.  The man page says exactly that.
<ikonia> if possible - so should do nothing if not possible
<ikonia> it's just not good wording
<ikonia> so k1l_ is probably write to clarify it in the man page
<ikonia> (or docs)
<phunyguy> I /really/ disagree after reading through this and considering it.
<k1l_> ?
<funkyHat> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/do-release-upgrade.8.html at least this version is quite reaonable
<funkyHat> reasonable
<funkyHat> "Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible" sounds right to me. Perhaps a longer note explaining that it will still try a stable upgrade if one of those is also available would help some people, but I think it's probably fine how it is
<phunyguy> also, /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  <--- specify in that file whether or not to stick with LTS, or any release.
<funkyHat> I think the assumption regardless of any options you specify is that it's going to do an upgrade, expecting it to give up on an available upgrade because you asked it to try a dev release could be seen as a funny expectation
<phunyguy> funkyHat: I agree with that
<ikonia> not if there isn't a development or one available
<ikonia> if you do -p does that work /
<ikonia> phunyguy: any chance you could test that
<ikonia> as by that logica -p should (hopefully) behave the same
<phunyguy> I forgot to snapshot the 10.04 install, so I would have to reinstall
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<phunyguy> my faulkt
<phunyguy> -k
<ikonia> didn't mean to dump install test on you
<ikonia> -p should check for proposed updates, fail
<ikonia> phunyguy: ahh
<ikonia> phunyguy: wait, try it from 14.04
<phunyguy> well I guess I can do that in 12.04
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> 12.04
<ikonia> try it from 12.04
<ikonia> so do-release-update -p should fail, and move to 14.04
<phunyguy> already, performing reboot after upgrade
<ikonia> as it will check, there is no proposed, and move to 14.04 as the next option
<ikonia> phunyguy: it worked ?
<ikonia> -p found 14.04
<phunyguy> hang on
<phunyguy> "No release found" for just -p
<ikonia> ok so then it's wrong
<ikonia> it doesn't just move on
<ikonia> it is -d = development only
<ikonia> otherwise it would check for proposed, fail and move on
<funkyHat> I think -p is to do with upgrading the do-release-upgrade package before doing the upgrade, not about a 'proposed' release
<funkyHat> So they aren't really comparable
<ikonia> that's not what the man page says
<phunyguy> yeah I think so too
<ikonia> check for proposed updates
<phunyguy> "using the upgrader from "ubuntu-proposed"
<funkyHat> Yeah, proposed updates of the current release. There's no such thing as a proposed release
<ikonia> so does that mean update to proposed packages before updating to the current stable ?
<ikonia> even so it should then see no proposed updates, fail and move to 14.04
<ikonia> in the same way no devel updates and move to 14.04
<phunyguy> it just means check the updates repo for a proposed version of the upgrader
<funkyHat> *that* option could definitely do with an improved description in the man page
<ikonia> phunyguy: ok, it does that, fails, and moves to 14.04....but doesn't move to 14.04
<ikonia> -d is for development releases only
<ikonia> not development and then move on
 * phunyguy is getting confused
<ikonia> or -p would do the same
<phunyguy> there is no new proposed updater... and it doesn't look like that package has been updated in some time
<ikonia> phunyguy: agreed, but then it should check, so no updates and move on to 14.04
<funkyHat> ikonia: actually I still think the way it is now makes most sense. If you're specifying -p it (should) mean you know what you're doing and you think there's an update in -proposed which you're trying to test
<ikonia> by the same logic as the -d option
<ikonia> funkyHat: -d assumes you should know what you're doing moving to a development release.
<funkyHat> If you're specifying -d and you're on 12.04 or 13.10 that means you don't know what you're doing and actually you do want to upgrade to a later release than the one you're on
<phunyguy> ikonia: I didn't spedify -d with that command
<ikonia> phunyguy: no you shouldn't
<phunyguy> they are referring to two different things
<ikonia> phunyguy: I was just asking you to check p
<ikonia> -p
<ikonia> sorry they are not different things
<phunyguy> oh, sorry, it's just the man page that has been the same since 2009
<phunyguy> ikonia: -p refers to the do-release-upgrade tool itself.  Check for a new version of that in ubuntu-proposed.
<ikonia> phunyguy: right, then do the upgrade
<ikonia> phunyguy: so it checks, doesn't find one, and then should upgrade
<ikonia> the same as -d checks for development, doesn't find one and does the upgrade
<ikonia> from what you are saying
<phunyguy> ikonia: there is nothing to upgrade to
<phunyguy> (with -p)
<ikonia> phunyguy: yes there is
<ikonia> 14.04
<phunyguy> /headdesk
<phunyguy> let me rephrase
<phunyguy> there is no do-release-upgrade PACKAGE to upgrade.
<ikonia> right
<ikonia> so it should find nothing - move on and carry on
<ikonia> in the same way -d checks for development, finds nothing, carry on
<funkyHat> I don't think so, -p is an expert option for people wanting to test a -proposed version of do-release-upgrade, blidnly doing a regular upgrade when there isn't one will just annoy the people using -p
<phunyguy> I don't udnerstand what you are arguing about....
<ikonia> funkyHat: -d is an expert option for people wanting to check for development releases.
<phunyguy> understand*
<ikonia> funkyHat: doing an update to a non-development release when using -d should annoy people too
<ikonia> it should find no development release and complain
<phunyguy> ikonia: apparently it just annoys you... lol
<ikonia> or behave consistantly with other options such as -p
<funkyHat> -d on the other hand is used by many people, and a much more sensible default is for it to do an available upgrade if there is one. If someone is asking if there's a devel release and they are still on an oldstable release how likely are they to *not* want to upgrade to the current (or newer) stable?
<phunyguy> ikonia: you erally are missing the idea here with the command.
<ikonia> phunyguy: I'm not annoyed, I'n just trying to get correct information for people
<phunyguy> really*
<ikonia> as for years we've told users -d is for development versions
<ikonia> we are telling them "it's not, it's for stable releases too"
<phunyguy> well we have been telling them wrong for years then
<ikonia> phunyguy: no, I'm not missing the point, I'm just not trying to dodge a bad implmentation
<funkyHat> ikonia: I think being consistent in this case would hinder, not help, usability
<ikonia> funkyHat: being conisstent in ANY case is the correct thing to do
<ikonia> developming a correct option would be the process
<phunyguy> do-release-upgrade -d means "upgrade, and allow it to go to the dev release if it is available"
<ikonia> phunyguy: -p means upgrade and use the proposed installer if possible
<phunyguy> not "ONLY go to dev release"
<phunyguy> right
<ikonia> phunyguy: however the behaviour is not consistant
<ikonia> if it doesn't find a dev release - it carries on
<ikonia> if it doesn't find a proposed installer, it stops
<phunyguy> and if you don't specify -d, it will use the proposed installer if possible, and go to the stable release.
<phunyguy> (if available)
<ikonia> phunyguy: but it stops if it's not available
<phunyguy> which is exactly what it is doing.
<ikonia> where as it doesn't stop if -d has no dev release.
<ikonia> to be honest, I think this is made up
<funkyHat> ikonia: because they are not comparable options
<phunyguy> ikonia: it stops if i DON'T specify -p.
<ikonia> I think -d is for dev releases, canonical are putting in a fudge to get around the delay in upgrade
<phunyguy> because... there is no release available.
<ikonia> but thats just my personal opinion
<phunyguy> ikonia: remember, this is 12.04
<phunyguy> not 10.04
<ikonia> phunyguy: right,
<phunyguy> ...so there is no upgrade for 12.04 yetr without -d
<phunyguy> regardless of -p
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> why do you need -d to upgrade to a stable release
<phunyguy> because it's not available until 14.04.1
<ikonia> phunyguy: I know why
<ikonia> but from that man page - why
<phunyguy> because that's not what the option means
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> where does it say "upgrade to stable release"
<ikonia> if thats the case do-release-upgrade on it's own should work
<ikonia> don't need to check for a development release
<phunyguy> "Upgrade the operating system to the latest release from the command-line", and adding -d means "if the release is still in development, still allow it"
<ikonia> phunyguy: right, so without the -d it should still work
<phunyguy> ikonia: in 12.04?
<ikonia> phunyguy: as from your explaintion, it checks for development, see's no development release so goes to stable
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> it's upgrading to 14.04 stable correct ?
<phunyguy> NO
<phunyguy> because it's not available yet
<ikonia> what's it upgrading to then ?
<phunyguy> NOTHING
<phunyguy> that's what I have been saying
<ikonia> with -d it's doing nothing /
<ikonia> ?
<phunyguy> you cannot upgrade to 14.04 yet without the -d option, because it's not a stable upgrade yet
<funkyHat> LTS-LTS upgrades generally aren't made available straight away, maybe that's why?
<ikonia> phunyguy: please - you are making things up
<phunyguy> yes that is exactly why
<ikonia> funkyHat: I know the reason it's blocked
<phunyguy> ikonia: are you serious?
<ikonia> but that does not conform to that command
<IdleOne> Why is it blocked?
<ikonia> phunyguy: is 14.04 a stable or a development release.
<ikonia> IdleOne: to allow for stability/patch fixes
<ikonia> LTS = stable production
<ikonia> no-one wants broken upgrades
<funkyHat> IdleOne: LTS-LTS upgrades are always a few days/weeks after the official release of the new LTS
<ikonia> moths
<ikonia> months
<ikonia> what is it 4 weeks ?
<ikonia> or less
<phunyguy> no
<ikonia> (I don't remember the date)
<funkyHat> Can't remember
<phunyguy> it is 14.04.1 release
<hggdh> probably on 14.04.1
<phunyguy> july 24th
<IdleOne> yes I know. What I don't know is what mechanism is making it so apt knows and waits for 14.04.1
<ikonia> 14.04.1
<funkyHat> Oh ok
<phunyguy> I have been saying that for 20 minutes now
<ikonia> IdleOne: there isn't one
<ikonia> so when is 14.04.1 out ? june ?
<ikonia> it just doesn't work
<phunyguy> JULY 24TH
<IdleOne> July 24
<ikonia> ahh so a month or two
<hggdh> right now you can -d, but this will probably break when we start the U cycle
<phunyguy> hggdh: no it won't.
<ikonia> hggdh: not according to phunyguy's test on 10.04 -> 12.04
<phunyguy> that's where all of this started
<ikonia> which is great, but tagging 14.04 as development is just poor
<ikonia> and a dirty work around
<hggdh> indeed
<phunyguy> ikonia: that part I agree with.
<ikonia> thats exactly what I've been saying
<ikonia> -d should not be taking you to a stable tree
<phunyguy> why?
<ikonia> because it's -d development
<ikonia> and it's taking you to a stable tree as a work around
<phunyguy> ok, well that's not what the option means
<phunyguy> it's not black and white
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> 14.04 is being tagged as development to work around the 14.04.1 block
<hggdh> well, it *was* black and white until this release
<ikonia> if it wasn't tagged as development the do-release-upgrade on it's own would work
<phunyguy> it really isn't.  "Do the upgrade, and allow it to use the dev release"
<ikonia> phunyguy: ok, then why is it only working with -d
<IdleOne> ikonia: thing is that when you use -d from 12.04 LTS it takes you to what it considers an unstable tree because the stable tree in LTS upgrades is the .1 release
<ikonia> IdleOne: that .1 branch doesn't exist
<ikonia> it's taking you to the stable repo
<ikonia> IdleOne: so it should go no-where
<ikonia> no development one at all
<ikonia> which means it must be tagged as development
<hggdh> yes. The meaning of "development" and "stable" has been slightly adjusted
<ikonia> (from my admittdly limited knowledge of how the repo tagging works)
<ikonia> massivly adjusted
<IdleOne> ikonia: somehow when it comes to LTS the upgrade-manager knows that .1 is not yet released and still sees 14.04 as dev
<phunyguy> wasn't 8.04 and 10.04 like this as well?
<hggdh> ikonia: I was just being ironic, sorry
<Pici> I just did some source-diving, and it looks like the -p and -d options in at least the trusty version of do-release-upgrade do exactly the same thing.
<ikonia> IdleOne: yeah, because it's tagged as dev
<ikonia> phunyguy: no, when I first did the 10.04->12.04 test it didn't work
<ikonia> Pici: no no, that's impossible
<ikonia> Pici: they are different commands
<ikonia> etc
<ikonia> <sarcasm> sorry
<ikonia> poor show
<phunyguy> ...
<ikonia> (from me)
<IdleOne> ok. so as it pertains to LTS upgrades the definition of development has been modified.
<phunyguy> IdleOne: and that is not new.
<ikonia> I don't know when it changed
<ikonia> must have been somewhere between 10.04 and 12.04 release.
<ikonia> (from what phunyguy is saying and showing with his tests)
<IdleOne> probably, that I am not sure of.
<funkyHat> ikonia: so you want a new option to upgrade to LTS.0, because you don't like the sound of LTS being considered a devel release just for this purpose? Sounds like consistency really is worse in this case
<ikonia> funkyHat: I want consistancy yes
<ikonia> I don't see how conistancy is a bad thing at all
<funkyHat> At the expense of unnecessary extra command line options?
<ikonia> giving consistant solid information to people
<ikonia> rather than changing
<ikonia> well, -d works here, but not here, and here it will break your system
<phunyguy> "It is generally recommended that users of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS wait until the first point release, due in August, before upgrading."
<IdleOne> I agree that it can be confusing even for the most experienced users.
<ikonia> so 3 different behaviours for -d
<phunyguy> because of the recommendation, they made it a -d upgrade until then
<phunyguy> so they changed it with 12.04
<funkyHat> ikonia: it's called overloading
<ikonia> funkyHat: I don't think so
<ikonia> I think it's just sloppy
<funkyHat> So how would you have people test an LTS-LTS upgrade before 14.04.1 is out?
<phunyguy> ikonia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop/UbuntuDesktop-12.04#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_to_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS
<ikonia> funkyHat: with a correct flag
<Pici> FTR: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/update-manager/trusty/view/head:/UpdateManager/Core/MetaRelease.py#L104
<funkyHat> ikonia: so like I said, you want an extra option, when -d can't mean anything else in this context anyway?
<ikonia> funkyHat: -d has multiple context
<ikonia> which is not consistant
<ikonia> so yes, I'd like that consistancy
<funkyHat> I suppose the same command 2 weeks ago would have gotten you 12.10
<phunyguy> funkyHat: wrong
<funkyHat> Ok 6 months and 2 weeks ago :P
<phunyguy> unless you have update-manager prompting for ANY release vs LTS only
<ikonia> funkyHat: thats the odd thing
<ikonia> funkyHat: the LTS -> LTS only tag changes it
<ikonia> funkyHat: which is why there are multiple context
<phunyguy> if any release, running without -d will get you 12.10
<phunyguy> but will that even work anymroe?
<phunyguy> anymore*
<ikonia> I don't know as the repos are EOL
<phunyguy> I assume if you are still on 12.04 and you are prompting for upgrading on any release, you would've upgraded by now :)
<ikonia> so if you followed the old process and moved the repos to old-release url then tried it I "assume" it would work
<phunyguy> ikonia: maybe do-release-upgrade is smart enough to do that
<phunyguy> ....then again, maybe not
<ikonia> nah, it's not
<ikonia> and I don't think thats a bad thing
<phunyguy> no it's not
<phunyguy> like I said, if you wanted the bleeding edge, and were prompting for any new realease, you wouldn't still be on 12.04
<IdleOne> upgrade-manager won't take you to an EOL release because those repos are closed and it can't access them
<phunyguy> let me test!
<phunyguy> I have 12.04 right here
<ikonia> IdleOne: even on old-releases
<ikonia> IdleOne: can't point it at old-release and do it ?
<IdleOne> unless you do some editing and change your sources to old-release
<ikonia> yeah, that's the old release process
<IdleOne> ikonia: yeah, but that is not a reg user process nor is it meant to be.
<ikonia> no, it's for people who forgot to maintain a stable system
<phunyguy> it's trying....
<phunyguy> maybe they havent moved the repo yet
<ikonia> to be honest, I don't care personally
<ikonia> I'm quite capable of managing my own system
<ikonia> I was just trying to get something solid that we could give to users
<ikonia> but it's not sweat of my back if it stays how it is
<phunyguy> so let's see about 13.04 after this, because that expired in Jan, right?
<IdleOne> something like that
<phunyguy> ikonia: I think we should stick with what we know, and that is, if you want 14.04 from 12.04, you have to wait until 14.04.1... and adding the -d option in a how-to will not hurt anything after 14.10
<ikonia> phunyguy: seems to be confusing a lot of people, I don't think it's "what we know", but as I said, I don't personally care
<phunyguy> it is confusing... right now, but I think give it a couple more weeks to sink in, and it will be OK.
<ikonia> it didn't sink in from 10.04/12.04
<ikonia> so years later it's still confusing
<phunyguy> I just don't think it gets talked about often
<ikonia> and not clear on the ubuntu.com website
<phunyguy> once every 2 years is not often at all.
<phunyguy> it is clear if you read the release notes. :)
<ikonia> home users are not reading release notes
<ikonia> home users are reading the ubuntu.com website and trying to upgrade
<phunyguy> yes but us giving support... should be.
<ikonia> phunyguy: exactly why consistancy is important to me
<phunyguy> right, but some change can be good.  Could you imagine if everyone was prompted for an upgrade right when 14.04 was released?
<phunyguy> that would get ugly fast
<ikonia> phunyguy: no different than everyone downloading the install CD
<phunyguy> ikonia: yes but when they are prompted.....  I imagine only a small number comparitively speaking lined up for the ISO
<ikonia> phunyguy: did you not see #ubuntu and release-party ?
<phunyguy> then as folks want to upgrade with the -d option, they can, and finally in July, everyone taht is left will get the prompt to upgrade.
<ikonia> people where gagging to download it
<ikonia> and people using -d to upgrade is no different in load than people not using it
<phunyguy> ikonia: I did.  But there are more than 2000 ubuntu users
<ikonia> with so many people asking "how do I do it"
<phunyguy> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more
<phunyguy> and those folks that wanted it now now now, don't give a rats about LTS
<ikonia> of course they do
<ikonia> they are regular home users who have waited X years to get an update of any substance
<phunyguy> if they did, they would wait to upgrade
<ikonia> thats why they are on 12.04 still
<phunyguy> ...like me
<phunyguy> I am globally still on 12.04
<ikonia> no, they are home users who want a stable upgrade
<ikonia> they don't understand why it's being held back
<ikonia> more so as there is very little from canonical
<phunyguy> and so we tell them why.
<ikonia> wouldn't it be easier to just make a clear notification
<ikonia> rather than having to contact each person having a problem
<ikonia> or have a stable consistant upgrade behaviour/path
<ikonia> rather than having to contact each user having the problem
<phunyguy> well that I can agree with... but at the same time, that's why I created that factoid.
<ikonia> it even says on ubuntu.com upgrade to 14.04 now
<ikonia> it suggests the 14.04 update should be available now
<ikonia> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<phunyguy> well can't you, by downloading and booting the CD?
<ikonia> I don't know if the cd upgrade works any more
<phunyguy> 13.10 -> 14.04 on that page
<ikonia> but surly having a page that says "upgrade available now" then holding it back for 2 months seems a bit off
<phunyguy> with a link to update notes
<IdleOne> When has anonical ever been consistent on the website about anything
<IdleOne> ?
<IdleOne> canonical*
<ikonia> oops yes
<phunyguy> If you have a version of Ubuntu other than Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, please read the upgrade notes for more information on how to upgrade.
<ikonia> IdleOne: perhaps they should be.....
<ikonia> didn't read it
<ikonia> dohg
<IdleOne> ikonia: I agree
<ikonia> which is what I'm asking for
<ikonia> consistant command behaviour
<ikonia> consistant updates/notifications
<phunyguy> interesting, I bumped up to 12.10 on that test VM, and now it is prompting me to install 13.10 directly.
<phunyguy> that's a first
<phunyguy> maybe that came with the 9 month vs 18 month support schedule...
<ikonia> phunyguy: did it change your sources.list away from old-releases
<phunyguy> ikonia: I didn't look
<phunyguy> but it seems to be skipping 13.04 altogether
<ikonia> could you take a look before you upgrade any more
<ikonia> phunyguy: what command did you issue in the update ?
<phunyguy> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main restricted
<phunyguy> etc
<ikonia> so away from the old-releases url
<ikonia> and that was with/without -d ?
<phunyguy> that was without, and it prompting for normal releases to go to 12.10
<ikonia> phunyguy: so you changed the sources.list to old-releases, disabled lts only and do do-release-upgrade
<phunyguy> I didn't change the sources
<ikonia> and it took you from 12.04->12.10->13.10 ?
<ikonia> oh, so it picked up 12.10 without changing the sources,
<phunyguy> I just went from 12.04 -> 12.10
<phunyguy> yeah
<ikonia> are the 12.10 repos not in the archive yet ?
<phunyguy> I guess not
<ikonia> no they are not
<ikonia> so that's why it's doing it
<ikonia> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<ikonia> and why it's jumped to 13.10
<Pici> the meta-release file still contains all the historical releases
<ikonia> Pici: so it will check old-releases too now ?
<phunyguy> I wonder what will happen when they do... I am willing to bet either it will a.) break, or b.) take me straight to 13.10.
<phunyguy> unless they are waiting until July 24th to move 12.10
<ikonia> seems reasonable to give days grace
<IdleOne> which makes no sense
<ikonia> rather than just kill it
<ikonia> give people chance to get off it
<Pici> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<ikonia> Pici: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release
<ikonia> worthless links in that meta data
<Pici> ikonia: there is a supported:0 tag on that
<phunyguy> ikonia: indeed.  But why 12.10 straight to 13.10?
<ikonia> ahh so it's only what's marked as supported
<phunyguy> in the past there was a 13.04 step
<ikonia> phunyguy: latest release
<phunyguy> right but when 13.10 was released, I still had to go to 13.04 first
<phunyguy> I tested it then
<ikonia> phunyguy: pici's meta data explains that
<phunyguy> oh ok
<ikonia> Dist: raring
<ikonia> Supported: 0
<ikonia> Dist: saucy
<ikonia> Supported: 1
<phunyguy> so it goes to the next supported
<phunyguy> that makes sense
<ikonia> Pici: can't see where the actual pacakge location url is held in there, it's not in the .tar.gz
<ikonia> ahh it's not
<ikonia> that's why it breaks
<ikonia> 12.10 is still marked as supported, that's how it found it on the main servers
<ikonia> sorry - my missunderstanding
<ikonia> once it's marked as 0 it's dead unless you manually change the sources.list
<phunyguy> you mean the release youa re currently on?
<Pici> right, but you don't get any extra fixes that might come throguh the updgrade tool
<ikonia> no, of course not as that distro is dead
<phunyguy> so if I am still on quantal, and it gets changed to 0... I'm boned until I change sources manually...
<IdleOne> so ubuntu now supports leap frogging versions?
<ikonia> IdleOne: I'm sure it's done that before
<phunyguy> IdleOne: raring is not supported, but quantal was until VERy recently
<Pici> I wouldn't say it supports it, but it might do it.
<ikonia> wasn't 8.04->9.04 possible ?
<ikonia> or 8.10 9.10 ?
<phunyguy> \raring lost support after 9 months only
<Pici> That sounds vaugely familiar.
<phunyguy> so there is no choice but to leapfrog here
<ikonia> phunyguy: well, you could change the sources.list
<IdleOne> yeah you could do that but it would normally break everything
<ikonia> as the "oid-release" process
<phunyguy> I could, to point to old-releases...
<phunyguy> *shrug*
<phunyguy> this is good info
<ikonia> I guess its up to users to keep up to date
<ikonia> it's good 12.10 is staying open to give people chance to get off it
<IdleOne> getting too old to keep up with all these crazy changes in behaviour
<ikonia> losing interest
<ikonia> rather than too old
<ikonia> it's spin the wheel of functionality
<IdleOne> I'll admit I have lost interest in keeping up with it all
<phunyguy> I don't think I ever kept up with that until recently.
<phunyguy> and my shirt smells.  I really need to get a new one over lunch.
<phunyguy> (cat decided to pee on it last night without me realizing)
<IdleOne> the joy of owning a cat
<phunyguy> the cat is going to go out the window
<IdleOne> In ancient Egypt cats were worshipped as gods and they have not forgotten it.
 * genii kicks his cat off the counter
<hggdh> my dog does not pee on my clothes. Just a comment...
<DJones> phunyguy: 12.10 to 13.10 or 14.04 is the way the upgrade was planned to work, the fridge posting says that 12.10 users will be offered either of those to upgrade to
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !utopic is Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014.  Support in #ubuntu+1 until it is released.  See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363 for details
<Pici> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) will be the 21st release of Ubuntu.  For more info, see announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<IdleOne> well that is disappointing
<DJones> That factoid didn't exist 5 minutes ago
<popey> 17:34:06 <+IdleOne> so ubuntu now supports leap frogging versions?
<IdleOne> Pici is a wizard
<popey> yes
 * DJones waits for IdleOne to /nick utopic
<IdleOne> nope
<popey> yeah, expected that some minutes ago
<Pici> I started putting it together when I saw popey's tweet.
<phunyguy> suite
<phunyguy> I suggested Unicorn last week in IRC, not saying they even heard me say it, but it's neat that they ended up picking that name.
<genii> How could a "U" release *NOT* be a unicorn?? ;)
<genii> Although I would have like Ultra and not Utopic ....
<IdleOne> When did 40 become middle aged?
<IdleOne> I'm not middle aged :(
<genii> 14.10 will also mark the 10th anniversary of Ubuntu
<hggdh> IdleOne: you *feel* not being middle-aged. OTOH, if you are middle-aged, then I am a senior
<hggdh> which really sucks
<IdleOne> hggdh: exactly. It feel it sucks and I'm going to be 40. I can imagine how bad you feel
<IdleOne> :P
<hggdh> well, I am around 25 (mentally). Pity the body does not agree with that
<IdleOne> I hear you
<DJones> IdleOne: Middle age doesn't start until at least 55
<IdleOne> thank you.
<IdleOne> I feel a little better now
<IdleOne> I was flipping through the channels on tv and came across a movie called This is 40. The description says "A middle aged couple blah blah blah..."
<DJones> My parents are in their mid 70's, they go to the gym & pool about 5 times a week, dad for exercise & mum to ogle the rugby team with the rest of the 70+ year old women
<IdleOne> Can't blame her :)
<DJones> Heh, just hope my dad doesn't try & keep up with the players in training
<DJones> I get to hit 48 in August, my body & mind still feels like its in its early 30's, I guess thats what happens when your wife is 15 years younger, helps keep me feeling younger
<k1l_> damn, my girlfriend is 3 years older than me. seems i made the wrong deal :(
 * genii whistles innocently and stares at Unit193
<k1l_> genii: is 193 his age?
 * Unit193 whistles.
<genii> k1l_: No idea :) But in another channel he was remarking that IdleOne would not be pleased since a user there got the nick UtopicUnicorn, and then I made a smart aleck remark
<Jordan_U> Reminds me of a great shirt one of my friends likes to wear, it says "In dog years, I'm dead".
<rww> hah, the Status for Utopic in Launchpad is "Pre-release Freeze" #launchpadlies
<ubottu> In ubottu, zykotick9 said: forgetmypassword
<k1l_> unopaste works as expected with the badwords. good job
<rww> holy scrollback batman
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-24
<bazhang> * [_2_Hershey] (~10700005@24.51.80.2): PircBot 1.5.0 Java IRC Bot -
<bazhang> bot?
<rww> who knows!
<rww> (probably yes)
<jussi> does it say anything?
<rww> it said hi
<rww> i said hi back but it hates me :(
<jussi> err, rephrase, does it say anything it shouldnt say....?
<bazhang> not yet
<bazhang> * [Osama] (~alumno@183.Red-83-43-151.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net): Alumno
<bazhang> at least 4 on that address
<elky> junka might be involved too
<bazhang> <ment0s_> bazhang: yeah usually #debian dont answer any questions nfortunately
<bazhang> right after he got three answers there
<valorie> #debian on OFTC, or here on Freenode?
<bazhang> here
<valorie> perhaps they don't know that Debian has it's own irc server
<valorie> and the chan here is not much used
<bazhang> the chan here is huge and very active
<bazhang> they were crossposting and had zero patience
<valorie> I'm misinformed then
<bazhang> zetheroo was doing the same
<Pricey> Where's this?
<DJones>  ubuntuser13> ubuntu 14.04 64bit  boot is slow  sometimes shows black screen for few seconds....... A few seconds counts as slow nowadays?
<k1l> <zemaman> may i ask questions even if use a different debian OS?
<k1l> somebody can have an eye on him? i need to ride to the university
 * DJones hands k1l the reins to his horse
<DJones> They left without asking anything else
<bazhang> <netyire> tuakshay: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<bazhang> and more nonsense
<Pici> netyire supposedly sent me a gift card for flowers because I was complaining in -ot this morning.
<bazhang> he's giving yoda advice in #u
<Pici> blehhh
<bazhang> <netyire> hi everyone, I added too much salt to an opossum and it dried out :-( Is there anything I can do about it?
<bazhang> wth
<bazhang> I just PM'd netyire and asked him to stp
<bazhang> +o
<bazhang> he agreed
<knome> don't they always agree when asked
<bazhang> netyire has been around -ot at least for ages, and knows me fairly well
<bazhang> heh esr on #x
<bazhang> <minttu> I can't find any direct download link for blackubuntu x86, the torrentsites are down =(
<bazhang> is that real?
<IdleOne> even if it is...
<BeachBall> I'd like to report a stabbing
<IdleOne> This channel is not for playing. How can I help you?
<IdleOne> I guess I helped.
<rww> bazhang: I ran across esr on #freenode once, when he got confused because I was talking about Firefox Extended Support Releases
<Pici> I helped him with an Ubuntu issue in #ubuntu once
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Jordan_U> !no !bootinfo is <reply> Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ubottu> I know nothing about !bootinfo yet, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !no bootinfo is <reply> Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<knome> s/usefull/useful/
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo ~= s/usefull/useful/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<bazhang> just hard to imagine someone famous having config issues like that (ie esr)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-25
<DJones> IdleOne: k1l After the conversation a couple of days ago about age and age of partners, bloke at work who's 54 has just started going out with a 20 year old, went for a meal/drink on saturday, she stayed at his overnight & then took him to her house to meet her parents (who are both younger than he is) :)
<k1l> hehe
<elky> ...
<jussi> DJones: Ive a good friend who is somewhere in his 40's going out with a 26 year old. not quite as bad, but still, fairly big gap
<k1l> * Osama (~alumno@213.Red-83-36-240.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net) hat #ubuntu betreten
<k1l> <Osama> bombas
<k1l> is it that school again?
<DJones> Whats the format for @mark, is it @mark nick #ubuntu blah blah, or @mark #ubuntu nick ...
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu memleak joins just to rant about canonical
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<DJones> Nevermind, got it :)
<k1l> .@mark #channel nick comment
<DJones> k1l: Stop reading my mind about @mark'ing memleak
<k1l> hehe
<IdleOne> DJones: lol
<ubottu> trijntje called the ops in #ubuntu (Omis)
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (ff_)
<DJones> And gone, 3rd times a charm
<Pici> k1l: I don't see an ubuntu-announce email about 12.10
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: release notes is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<IdleOne> !-releasenotes
<ubottu> releasenotes aliases: notes - added by Pici on 2008-10-30 18:30:01 - last edited by Jordan_U on 2014-04-18 20:47:16
<IdleOne> !release notes is <alias> releasenotes
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !release notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Thar) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-26
<IdleOne> is leodebordo33 speaking to anyone in particular or is he just spewing randomness?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Mostly random, sometimes related to surrounding comments (though still not useful).
<IdleOne> There. He is warned
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I suspect leonlemouton to be leodebordo
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: I don't have time at the moment to look into it. Would you mind @commenting my removal as appropriate? 62019
<IdleOne> @comment 62019 leodebordo making random comments and less than useful help. Was asked to stop. possible alias leonlemouton
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<IdleOne> sure thing :)
<bazhang> ubnutu borked halp plz now
<bazhang> en1??
<rww> bazhang: what are your computer's specs
<bazhang>  /sysinfo
<bazhang> whoopsie!
<bazhang> all the wood he could chuck
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-27
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> StephenS called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> i guess there's an effort being organised somewhere
 * rww gets out the cannon
<elky> the guy he pmd says he's not being problematic in pm yet
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio, studio said: !lock?  what is that?
<k1l> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> <Node_753> id rather kill mself
<bazhang> <Node_753> then use ubuntu
<bazhang> incoming
<bazhang> thats the same IP as above (ryan99)
<k1l> muted that gateway ip
<bazhang> same exact 'fbi hacker' got him banned in #debian just prior
<k1l> yep, same ip as the node guy
<IdleOne> same as last night too?
<k1l> not with that ip. but 13 joins today
<ubottu> tr0n called the ops in #ubuntu (jondavis)
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu jondavis asking for windows support several times because he doesnt get the attention he wanted
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> !guidelines > jondavis
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-20
<chu> I *have* (begrudgingly - i.e. it was at a "special event") eaten shark's fin soup (and some other fancy Chinese "cuisine" I don't remember), bear and (forest) rat before. But not something I would do by choice.
<chu> would not*
<elky> chu: so no lambchop
<elky> ?
<chu> Nah, can't stand lamb.
<chu> That's one meat I actually don't like - not just some crazy irrational/emotional attachment.
<elky> lamb will stink up your entire house for days, so understandable
<chu> Yep.
<elky> which is fine if it's a stink that is nice to you
<chu> And you get the "layer" of lamb fat in your mouth. Even if you cook the heck out of it and turn it to rubber,
<elky> lamb shank soup cooked overnight in a slow cooker? you won't get rid of that smell for like a week
<elky> yeah lamb you have to eat hot, or in a soup/braise where the fat renders off into the gravy
<elky> shank and loin tend to not have so much of the fat, but the cheaper cuts do
<chu> Yep, and I am *very* cheap :p
<elky> yeah, once upon a time, lamb shanks were cheap and you got them from the butcher direct because they're "offal". now they're like $5 a piece
<chu> Yep, same as lamb's neck - I think "Masterchef" did an episode making "Osso bucko"(sp? Slow cooked etc) and they sky-rocketed in price.\
<elky> osso bucco is shin
<chu> Shin?
<chu> Oh I see. Excuse my ignorance.
<elky> yes. it's usually beef but i'm guessing there's a lamb cut similar?
<elky> it's grossly underrated because it's a slow cook cut, and nobody has the patience for slow cooking
<chu> My brother a slow-cooked stew-like dish, except lamb and I've always known it as "osso buco", I don't know what the "real" recipe is.
<chu> makes a*
<elky> chu: in my experience necks are normally really fatty. they're usually for soup afaik
<valorie> fat to protect all those nerves and vertebrae
<elky> yeah, marrow fat is different to muscle fat though
<elky> marrow fat is divine
<elky> there's lots of both
<elky> i honestly don't miss cooking meat.
<elky> it's so finicky
<elky> also smelly
<bazhang> raw is so much better
<chu> Not sure if I ever eaten raw red meat.
<bazhang> steak tartare
<genii> Yup
<pleia2> beef carpaccio :d
<valorie> I think that would stick in my craw
<bazhang> the sauce is usually fairly unique
<chu> I've definitely had raw sashimi (idk is all sashimi raw?) and if I have ever eaten raw red meat it would have been in Japan I think, but I don't know.
<valorie> sashimi \o/
<bazhang> yep sashimi is by definition raw
<bazhang> salmon is a better slice of that
<chu> Sashimi is amazing, and with a big green salad <3
<genii> I'm starting to get hungry now
<valorie> with all this talk of eating, I should make some dinner
<bazhang> bwhahaha
<genii> valorie: Hehe
<valorie> 'tis almost 6pm here
<bazhang> @random sashimi HURD
<ubottu> HURD
<bazhang> !!
<valorie> i hurd sashimi was yummi
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<chu> bazhang: ubottu is a True believer.
<bazhang> very tru chu
<elky> i've not eaten raw, but blue-rare steak is odd
<elky> i still haven't managed to convince myself to eat raw fish
<bazhang> black and blue is what customers often called it
<elky> i prefer medium rare but will eat rare
<bazhang> with sashimi, it's so lathered up with soy, hot shredded radish and wasabi you really dont notice
<elky> i'm bad with spicy because of dry mouth, so that doesn't exactly help
<chu> I actually pick the radish off, I don't enjoy it. But then again, I also can't stand miso(I think? The uber salty soup).
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> seaweed, bits of tofu in it as well
<bazhang> for insanely nasal clearing spicy, there's nothing quite as bracing as kimchi fried bacon
<chu> I don't mind the slightly "fried" (I think) tofu, with like a crusty outside (I assume fried) but soft inner core. I actually think that's amazing.
<elky> baked tofu i think is what you'd ask for to get that
<bazhang> thats called dou-gan, meaning dried dou fu
<elky> i miss japanese food. outside japan (i'd assume is the important factor here) it is amazingly difficult to get sushi that's not glutened.
<elky> and that problem starts with the vinegar
<chu> Yep, but the problem is.... There's this Japanese restaurant in Canberra my family used to go to heaps (like, once every week), but then when we actually went to Japan, I couldn't eat there anymore.
<elky> and of course finding somewhere that uses pure soy sauce is difficult because it's usually thai or tamari and thus too expensive for most shops if you're not paying top dollar for the product
<elky> thai pure soy sauce is a rather light sauce
<elky> ime anyway
<bazhang> good point
<chu> Yep
<bazhang> some soy can be unbearably heavy and cloying, like instant BP raising
<elky> there's a place in sydney at the west ryde station that has _awesome_ don. it's not dry, it's actually saucy, and there's actually vegetables and a soft egg. if you ever end up there, highly recommended
<chu> Thais generally have their little 4-piece rack with like dried chilli, wet chilli (in fish sauce), sugar and salt. They kind of go on the idea "You can have it however you wan, we give you *this* dish, and you add to it as you need to".
<bazhang> sounds great
<bazhang> and that thai mini dish is fun to add from
<chu> Yeah dude, it's awesome. You can actually do so much with the flavours here. Although, I tend to think Thais generally use too much sugar.
<elky> assuming they're still run by the same people of course. they also give you a plate piled high with shredded cabbage and carrot that's been drizzled with a ginger dressing. and their agedashi tofu is nice too
<chu> Is it like that purple cabbage?
<elky> a mix of green and purple if i recall
<chu> I love purple cabbage.
<elky> sydney is weird with good eats. some of the best are right next to train stations. at parramatta station there is/was a really good thai place
<chu> Yeah, Canberra has "Amazing, flashy French(insert other fancy country) cuisine" but it's ridiculously expensive, or "Terrible, cheap take-away(insert other fast food chain)" and really, very few in between.
<chu> From what I understand, there's interest in making a section of the CBD sort of the "food capital" of Canberra, but there are always new proposals and very little action, so I don't know what will happen.
<bazhang> yikes insanely huge earthquake just now
<valorie> where, bazhang?
<bazhang> taiwan valorie
<valorie> :(
<valorie> damn old ring of fire
<bazhang> unusual for taipei to have such a huge one
<bazhang> the computer nearly came clean off the desk
<valorie> yikes!
<bazhang> ikr
<genii> Whoa!
<elky> geonerding commencing in 3... 2...
<elky> not quite 30km down, probably shallow enough to wipe out slums and stuff :-/
<elky> wait how did this turn into an offtopic channel?
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (spawn`)
<Ben64> 101 lines of off topic isn't enough?
<Tm_T> it's enough, which is why I quieted them now
<Tm_T> what bothers me is the behaviour of other people in the channel
<Ben64> no you haven't
<Tm_T> ha you're right, fixed that
<Ben64> i just don't see the point in letting people like that continue
<Tm_T> I would have stopped them long time ago if other wouldn't have been too hostile from the begin with
<Ben64> well that makes no sense
<Tm_T> when there's several people slapping around it's less easy to tackle the case with a clear cut
<Tm_T> oh boy, I'm getting more annoyed by people behaving badly because there's troll than the troll themselves ):
<Myrtti_> it took me a while to realise I did it too, some years back. now its painful to watch when others do it.
<bynarie> hello is anyone available? i would like to inquire about getting my ban lifted from #ubuntu please
<Pici> bynarie: I'm afraid that we're not willing to do that at this time.
<bynarie> ok no problem
<bynarie> thanks for atleast replying
<bynarie> have a good day
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-21
<ubottu> Kartagis called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> rejerson69: What can we do for you?
<bazhang> Tm_T, still opped in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-22
<Tm_T> bazhang: aww, and noone deopped me?
<ubottu> In ubottu, Bartistic said: Can you help me, everyone else is ignoring me, I guess :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ben64 said: !party is Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Vivid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Vivid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<DJones> popey: Just saw your email, what dates were the last uos/uds, I'm assuming the channels would have been logged at the time, if we know the dates, we should be able to see the logs and see which bot was doing what
<Pici> tsimpson had coordinated the bots last time around iirc
<popey> DJones: http://summit.ubuntu.com/past/
<popey> that lists the dates previous summits happened
<DJones> I see a lot chanserv changing the topic like:-
<DJones> === ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
<DJones> === ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Track: Users | Ubuntu Community Q&A | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22388/ubuntu-community-qa/
<DJones> I'm assuming thats the right channels
<popey> yes, that's the kind of activity
<DJones> Sadly the channel didn't give any idea which bot was prompting it
<popey> :(
<popey> Is tsimpson not around anymore?
<tonyyarusso> Well, he's in the channel...so at least his network connection is up!
<popey> can we fix !isitout ?
<popey> !isitout
<ubottu> NOT YET!
<popey> hah
<popey> ignore me
<tonyyarusso> is <reply> Did I SAY it was out?  Maybe if you would LISTEN once in a while this relationship would be healthier.
<popey> :)
<genii> Oh!
<IdleOne> !no isitout is <reply> Did I SAY it was out?  Maybe if you would LISTEN once in a while this relationship would be healthier.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<genii> Hehe
<Pici> heh
<tonyyarusso> awesome
<genii> ubottu: isitout-#ubuntu-release-party is <reply> Did I SAY it was out?  Maybe if you would LISTEN once in a while this relationship would be healthier.
<ubottu> isitout-#ubuntu-release-party has been forgotten, use '!unforget isitout-#ubuntu-release-party' to edit it again
<genii> Hm
<genii> !unforget isitout-#ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> I suddenly remember isitout-#ubuntu-release-party again, genii
<genii> ubottu: isitout-#ubuntu-release-party is <reply> Did I SAY it was out? Maybe if you would LISTEN once in a while this relationship would be healthier.
<ubottu> But isitout-#ubuntu-release-party already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: no isitout-#ubuntu-release-party is <reply> Did I SAY it was out? Maybe if you would LISTEN once in a while this relationship would be healthier.
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
<genii> Pici: Whups, I saw after you already did it
 * Pici blinks
<Pici> why do we need two of them?
<Unit193> Because one is the loneliest number.
<Unit193> bynarie: Hello.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-23
<Pici> quiet release day
<Pici> then again, I "forgot" to join -release-party
<Pici> need to update the factoids
<popey> yeah
<popey> can we get rid of this one.. amusing as it was the first time..
<popey> 16:23 < ubottu> Did I SAY it was out? Maybe if you would LISTEN once in a while this  relationship would be healthier.
<IdleOne> !no isitout is <reply> Not yet.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Pici> !isitout-#ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> Not yet.
<Pici> ...
<Pici> !no isitout is <reply> YES! ITS OUT: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<IdleOne> oh it is?
<IdleOne> sorry
<IdleOne> I didn't even no it was release day
 * Pici hits IdleOne with chu
<chu> :D
 * IdleOne takes the hit
<IdleOne> licky I like you both
<IdleOne> lucky too
<chu> Licky licky ^^
<U1510nameseeker> Channel topic needs updating
<Pici> U1510nameseeker: done, th
<Pici> Anyway, I don't have enough rights to update the configs.  I've emailed jussi and tsimpson about it, hopefully they can just grant me the rights so we don't need to keep bugging them.
<k1l_> /slap Pici :)
<k1l_> ich think we need a drone trigger for "<Pici> 70" :)
<Pici> I need to make a thing here so that it just ignores it when I type that
<Pici> /trigger add -send_text -stop -regex '^70$'
<bazhang> !isitout
<ubottu> YES! ITS OUT: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html
<IdleOne> !no isitout-#ubuntu-release-party  is <reply> YES! ITS OUT: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> genii: fixed
<Pici> why do we have separate factoids for the release party channel?
<IdleOne> not sure
<Pici> I'm going to clean it up
<IdleOne> but I think if you !forget isitout-#ubuntu-release-party it will use !isitout
<Pici> indeed
<genii> I added it as a separate one because I was in the habit of making separate factoids for other channels like +1
<IdleOne> bynarie: Please don't idle in this channel
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-24
<ubottu> johnjohn101 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> rex____ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> phunyguy: i made my face hurt with curry. i don't know what's going on right now
<phunyguy> lol
<phunyguy> that's good stuff.
<stevendale> Hi
<stevendale> Let me get this straight. I got banned for joining with a different nick, then leaving without saying anything?
<bazhang> he just wanted to waste time, have him in PM
<k1l> i even provided a pictured howto for the server install with all steps. he wanted to be an issue
<Tsterxer> Hi
<Tsterxer> Did my ban was justice and the attitude, my attitude to them?
<Tsterxer> Prefer not bazhang to involve
<Tsterxer> But can read.
<k1l> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<k1l> it is the release :)
<Pici> !itsawiki
<ubottu> It's a wiki, *you* can edit it
<Pici> i mean, a bot
<Pici> I'll update it ;)
<k1l> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<Pici> I have a system.
<k1l> until is figurered the right bot commands someone having more experience is already done :)
<Pici> !vvid
<Pici> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<Pici> !14.10
<ubottu> UBuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support for this release will end in July 2015. For more info see !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<k1l> thx Pici
<popey> uh
<popey> !14.10
<ubottu> UBuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support for this release will end in July 2015. For more info see !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<popey> s/UBuntu/Ubuntu/ ?
<Pici> oops
<Pici> !utopic =~ s/UB/Ub/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-25
<ubottu> seednode called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-26
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (Tinkerer)
<NoCode> Hey I have a few questions about the bot, is there anyway I could ask them here?
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (bolivar)
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-25
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> huh, bantracker still locks me out
<Unit193> valorie: @btlogin too.
<valorie> @btlogin
<valorie> duh, my excuse is just getting home from 4ish days gone for the linuxfest northwest (ran ubuntu booth)
<valorie> and my dad having another stroke
<Unit193> Ouch..
<valorie> a day in the life.....
<valorie> thanks, Unit193
<valorie> my dad is 89, and has had a good long life
<valorie> he missed my mother, and will not be sorry to go
<valorie> but nevertheless, Not Fun
<elky> always hard to see the strong people in your life fade.
<elky> dad got dx prostate cancer in january. they think they got it all but who knows.
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to elky
<linuxmint> Hello, would someone be able to help me be unbanned from #ubuntu please? There seems to be a misunderstanding.
<linuxmint> I'm chatting regarding my Ubuntu machine, not the Mint machine, which might be the confusion.
<k1l> you said yourself that you use mint several times. when volunteers found out that it was mint causing your issue while lying all the time that you use ubuntu.
<k1l> and doing a ban evasion while asking in here doesnt help your issue
<ikonia> and then joining #ubuntu-server and asking again
<ikonia> this is pointless
<ikonia> linuxmint: there is a linux mint channel on aother IRC network - it's documented on the mint website
<ikonia> please use that for mint support
<ikonia> linuxmint: do you understand ?
<ikonia> and now you're ban evading again in #ubuntu
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (hamsee)
<bazhang> lerner is all over the place, and the story changes moment by moment
<k1l> iirc lerner was the martinphone guy who trolled with a lot of nazi nicknames and such
<bazhang> he has time to test some several hundred videos just moments after installing codecs
<dax> ugh martinphone
<dax> but yeah, i hadn't linked them, but lerner's been all over the place for a while
<dax> oh, yup, uni-mainz.de. that's a martinphone
<dax> banned from -ot for long time
<bazhang> crikey
<bazhang> never answers, just dishes up new issues
<dax> yup
<dax> constantly was asking ot for relationship/stalking help
<bazhang> heh
<k1l> leuretta (~laueretti@zdv-wireless-40-117.zdv.uni-mainz.de)
<k1l> his second client in #u
<bazhang> nice!
<k1l> oh, just quit
<bazhang> we so need a 'triedeverything' factoid
<bazhang> that, or a 'dentistry' one
<dax> IdleOne: well that escalated quickly
<IdleOne> dax: I'll leave anymore actions up to you.
<dax> if he says anything else related, he's gone
<IdleOne> agreed
<bazhang> lern/phone didnt take long to go there
<dax> if i recall correctly calling him Martin tends to sort things out real quick
<k1l> yes, there was some op in here who called him martin and he kind of panicked
<dax> might have been me, i do that sort of thing to trolls for lolz
<bazhang> not interested in the dental surgery support
<bazhang> what kernel?
<bazhang> ALLOFTHEMEVERYthing
<k1l> ikonia: i think the guy wants to break his desktop. so let him
<ikonia> I don't care
<dax> @comment 72299 inappropriate questions, ban evasion, 28d
<ubottu> Comment added. 72299 will be removed after 4 weeks.
<dax> afk
<Myrtti> Finnish nickname :-(
<hautamaeki> Hello! What command do I use in terminal to overtake someone's computer?
<wxl> why are you asking here, hautamaeki ?
<k1l> hautamaeki: you are on the wrong irc server to talk about such things.
<hautamaeki> Then where can I get honest answer?
<wxl> k1l: for what it's worth, it may be a legitimate request to know how to responsibly use remote access tools, but ic ould be wrong.
<k1l> wxl: that user was just banned because he asked again how to "hack" the neighbours wifi and such.
<k1l> hautamaeki: not on freenode. dont ask again.
<wxl> hautamaeki: there is a certain degree of suspicion created when you say "overtake someone's computer." if you really have interest in malicious/illegal behaviors, there's pretty much no supported channel on this server that can offer help.
<wxl> k1l: got it. thanks.
<k1l> wxl: see bantracker 72299
<hautamaeki> I just wanted to take a peak trough her cam, no harm done. I wont record her or anything like that.
 * wxl facepalms
<Myrtti> I just hate it when someone using a Finnish nickname trolls :-( casts us all in bad light. Why would you do that...
<hautamaeki> I thought that you are here to help people. I guess all that talk about ubuntu community being nice and helpful are just smokes and mirrors.
<wxl> @bansearch hautamaeki
<hggdh> hautamaeki: so, now, please /part
<hautamaeki> all you guys know is how to use kick command obviously
<Myrtti> sure. Would be great if you'd display atleast the minimum amount of decorum and decency and leave on your own accord
<hggdh> and, now -- as expected -- pm-ing me
<k1l_> same for me after i kicked him from #u
<ikonia> k1l_: he's the guy who screams faggot jew at you in pm ?
<k1l_> no, this one was offering underage videos from the webcams if i help hacking them.
 * valorie offers tea which washes away the memories of such ick
<elky> k1l_: staff might be interested in knowing about someone offering CP.
<elky> you're the one with the logs, so you'll have to approach them
<elky> oh nevermind, i see now that he was foul enough to offer that in #ubuntu :(
<Unit193> valorie: Check PMs.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-26
<rabbitnightmare> ok so I keep trying to get any Linux distribution to boot on this machine, Acer Aspire Cloudbook 14, nothing I do seems to work I dont care what distribution I use so long as its not windows
<rabbitnightmare> please
<dax> ban ID 72199, i just found it and came back and they'd left ^
<hautamaeki> I wanna file a complaint. Certain moderator yesterday bullied me from ubuntu channel!
<ikonia> hautamaeki: lets not waste any more time
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (riggeedeve)
<bazhang> <raz> forcing ubuntu users to login as non-root is braindead, broken and dangerous.
<bazhang> got a live one
<Myrtti> Compiz config allows wrapping the workspaces in Unity too
<Myrtti> I just can't find the setting right now
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> perhaps gconf-settings?
<bazhang> raz 'the sabotage'
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> the url of !partitioning gives a 404, tnx
<Pici> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Pici> What do people think about using this landing page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<DJones> Probably the best page, I had a look and ended up at the same page
<ikonia> I still think it is worth the team looking at running a wiki on the ubottu domain
<ikonia> something there people can not mess around with it and access is controlled
<ikonia> I gave up trying to write and maintain documents for the wiki as everyone used to mess with them and put duff info on there based on "worked for me" attitudes
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (lope trolling about https again)
<fathomstory> k1l_, Dude, have you no clue?
<fathomstory> 1) The answers posed were to reinstall, which is lame. The second answer is 'we don't support the other flavor' when it is another version of GNU/Linux
<fathomstory> A simple, 'we have no clue' would have sufficed instead of turning all stasi
<fathomstory> I suppose ignorance reigns on ubuntu
<DJones> Looks like https://help.ubuntu.com/community is currently down, so factoid links may not to useful at the moment, mentioned it in #ubuntu-website to flag it up
<elky> 13:10 <ieee802dot11ac> did I do something wrong?
<elky> 13:10 <ieee802dot11ac> I don't want to evade ANOTHER ban
<elky> 13:10 <ieee802dot11ac> so plz kindly remove it
<elky> ^ see ban 72309
<hautamaeki> Hello! Can anyone tell me how to take remote over another computer?
<k1l> hautamaeki: this is still the wrong irc network for such requests
<hautamaeki> Unbelievable, no one knows? Aren't you people advanced users?
<k1l> if thats all, please leave this channel
<hautamaeki> I would go to #ubuntu bat for some strange reason it redirects me here
<Unit193> That is strange isn't it?  Wonder why.  Though still, that's not where you should go for such requests.
<hautamaeki> I just wanna be hacker and no one to help me.
<Unit193> Forgot something?
<hautamaeki> Screw you guys. I'm gonna learn how to overtake on You Tube, and than I'm gonna hack every last one of you
<Myrtti> good luck
 * Unit193 hacks Myrtti, looks at all the funny kitten videos.
<IdleOne> Unit193: I want to see those too please
<Unit193> I think they're in ~/Desktop/kittens (believe it or not...) on the other computer. >_>
 * IdleOne googles ~/Desktop/kittens
<bazhang> no hacker is reply get a furball and hack away; www.kittenwar.com
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak
<bazhang> called it
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-28
<Yehai> hahaaajaaababa
<Yehai> bazang is dead
<Pici> k
<jackx> Ill be damned Elky still here
<dax> hello, welcome to #ubuntu-ops
<jackx> baz too
 * elky raises an eyebrow
<jackx> JAcj Sparrow from way long ago
<jackx> Jack
<elky> oh
<elky> what you been up to?
<jackx> I survived heart attack and bypass but stayed off the pc
<elky> oh my
<jackx> Enjoyed time with wife and family, I go back t badger,
<Pici> wow
<Pici> good to hear you're doing okay now
<jackx> I was installing mint for a friend and needed to kill some time so I thought I woud stop over
<jackx> Nice work
<jackx> I see a few others from the old days, tell them Jack says hi and they actually do a quintuple Bypass.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-29
<bazhang> <NIX> where would you go to talk to canonical employees?
<bazhang> #HURD
<IdleOne> The tavern
<IdleOne> /bar/pub
<genii> heh, bazhang
<ubottu> totem called the ops in #ubuntu (allahuakbar)
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dax> 07:05 < dchapman> dax: Ah, I was using the -d switch. Mystery solved.
<dax> ugh
<dax> can they just, like, rename -d to --devel and add a --i-dont-want-devel-i-just-want-the-latest-lts option
<dax> i am so tired of people not knowing what -d does
<dax> every. single. release.
<dax> yet another reason update-manager is ridiculous and Debian does this better
<Unit193> update-manager cleans up after upgrade.
<dax> i could go with "maybe people shouldn't break crap in the first place", but then we'll end up disagreeing about PPAs or something
<dax> or about how ridiculous metapackage behavior is by default these days, since it messes with that too
<Unit193> Eh, I'm not the most fond of metapackages, they do weird things.  I like tasks.  I didn't disagree about update-manager, though yes I do (most of the time) use it to release jump. :P
<dax> they used to be significantly less weird before some dingus decided that removing them should mark their dependants as manually installed
<dax> anyway
<dax> it's bed time
 * dax flies away
<Unit193> I looked to file a bug for lts-to-lts jumping, there were already some related that could likely have been co-opted.
<k1l> when did #ubuntu turn into ##windows with everyone just telling to reinstall?
<hep7> hello
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kalamsa said: ubottu you think prayer is a joke?
<k1l> [zrkadlo] (~zrkadlo@185.25.248.171): realname  and [mohg] (~mohg@185.25.248.171): realname  both doing the "yo guys, what is grub" game
<bazhang> sockenpupets?
<bazhang> or just classmates
<k1l> something is dubious
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-30
<dax> !search xchat
<ubottu> Found: chanserv.py, quietxchat, xchat
<dax> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dax> what.
<dax> !-xchat
<ubottu> xchat is <alias>irc - added by Madpilot on 2011-10-28 02:25:13
<dax> !no, xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<ubottu> I know nothing about xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from ubuntu for 16.04. consider using hexchat instead, which yet, dax
<dax> oops
<dax> !no, xchat is <reply> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, fermi1 said: ubottu, tell fermi1 this is a test
<ubottu> blissi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, NoCode said: !maths is <reply> https://vimeo.com/13497928
<valorie> question: how would I investigate whether or not a person is ban-evading?
<valorie> we have someone lurking in #ubuntu-women who has been a problem in the past, now appearing as meiko
<valorie> formerly tyil (~tyil@kona.tyil.net) -- really tiresome troll in there for quite awhile
<elky> bantracker doesn't return any results searching for tyil
<elky> if you cant find a ban matching them from a visual inspection of the ban list, then nope.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> just have to keep eyes on then
<valorie> evidently has been a serial harasser in any known women's chans
<elky> you have logs of that?
<elky> #ubuntu-women gets to be more preventative than other channels because of the kind of harasser that shows up there
<elky> if you have evidence they're abusive, just get rid of them
<valorie> [13:11] <meskarune> https://ptpb.pw/HKBr
<valorie> [13:11] <meskarune> some logs from #archlinux-women
<valorie> according to that same informant, they have been banned in arch women and the #feminist channel already and have bee trolling in fedora-diversity
<elky> you have ops there yes?
<valorie> yup
<elky> valorie: then go ahead and ban and kick them
<valorie> ok
<elky> you don't need our permission
<valorie> oh, I was just looking to see if ban-evading was already there
<valorie> they are causing no problems right now
<elky> doesn't matter.
<valorie> right
<valorie> just dealing with a couple of other issues atm
<dax> huh, icesword wasn't banned in #u as far as I can tel
<dax> oh, 71964 is still active. noice
<dax> @comment 72352 ban-evading, long-term network problem user, joined and immediately trolled
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-05-01
<ubottu> Dannn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dax> phunyguy: go away, three ops is a crowd
<valorie> hmmm, is there some reason that ubuntu is not in #kubuntu ?
<dax> did you miss a word there
<valorie> ubottu!
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> missing a brain, evidently
<dax> don't y'all have kubottu or something
<dax> or am i misremembering
<valorie> we do in #kubuntu-devel, or at least did
<valorie> seems kaput
<valorie> but we use ubottu all the time
<dax> oh, hrm, ubottu is supposed to be in #kubuntu indeed
<valorie> yup, always has been
<dax> valorie: it's currently in there...
<ubottu> J0hnD03ii called the ops in #ubuntu (can you message me please)
<J0hnD03ii> hey
<J0hnD03ii> can anyone tell me why ChunkzZ was banned in #ubuntu for saying unity uses too much ram? I am ChunkzZ and I am sorry. I have been using irc for 2 years on and off. still getting my head around it. I didnt mean any disrespect to anyone.
<J0hnD03ii> That is the first channel (#ubuntu) that I have been banned from.
<J0hnD03ii> I normally just lurk.
<J0hnD03ii> can anyone help?
<Pici> fyi, I just added xenial to the minimal wiki page
<bazhang> thanks
<bazhang> did I mention I CALLED YAKKETY YAK
<valorie> bazhang gets a gold star!
<bazhang> valorie, I can even do Zed
<valorie> listening.....
<bazhang> well gotta get some caffe first
<valorie> lol
<valorie> it has to be a zebra
<valorie> just has to
<valorie> zany zebra is my guess
<valorie> or is that too obvious?
<valorie> Mark does tend to the obscure.....
<bazhang> yak is pretty common
<bazhang> I'd say zany zebra is close to spot on
<bazhang> I can even imagine the talking points
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-24
<CrazyTux> bazhang, please remove the ban placed on me in #ubuntu.
<bazhang> CrazyTux, why were you banned there
<ikonia> CrazyTux: what did I tell you just a day or two ago
<CrazyTux> I am using Ubuntu. If I encounter any bug or any issue, it is very difficult for me to sort that out. still a learner.
<ikonia> CrazyTux: yes, and I told you where/how to get help with that
<CrazyTux> ikonia, I am not in #ubuntu now. I am in this channel.
<ikonia> CrazyTux: I know you're not in ubuntu
<CrazyTux> someone in #ubuntu directed me to this channel.
<ikonia> your in #debian doing what you did in #ubuntu
<ikonia> asking generic questions
<ikonia> like which is better, rpm or deb
<ikonia> so again, you've not listened to what was told to you
<CrazyTux> as a newbie, I am just curious.
<ikonia> CrazyTux: right, thats fine, but you don't look at the channels topic or rules
<ikonia> #debian is for DEBIAN support
<ikonia> not generic linux
<ikonia> #ubuntu is for UBUNTU support,
<ikonia> not generic linux
<ikonia> and I explained this to you, and where to get generic linux discussion/support
<CrazyTux> ok. in #ubuntu channel I always ask ubuntu specific questions.
<CrazyTux> ok. understood.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you've agreed to this before
<ikonia> and failed
<ikonia> hence why you are banned
<CrazyTux> I'll agree to this one more time.
<ikonia> you've agreed multiple times and failed
<ikonia> so there is no need to agree again, as you're banned
<ikonia> so I suggest you use the other resources I told you to use
<CrazyTux> ok. won't be repeated.
<ikonia> I know it's not repeated
<ikonia> because you're not in the channel
<CrazyTux> bazhang, what do you say?
<ikonia> so lets move past this, try using the other channels on freenode
<ikonia> or the web resources/forums I suggested
<bazhang> CrazyTux, say about what
<CrazyTux> bazhang, about the ban..
<bazhang> CrazyTux, why would you need that removed
<CrazyTux> bazhang, it won't be lifted ever?
<CrazyTux> then, how can I join the #ubuntu channel?
<bazhang> CrazyTux, you are on debian/fedora and the likes, #ubuntu wont help you with that at all
<CrazyTux> bazhang, I am using Ubuntu now.
<CrazyTux> and also debian and fedora, but on my other laptop.
<bazhang> CrazyTux, well, if thats the case, you should have pre-planned on not mis-using the channel as you did before
<CrazyTux> bazhang, I didn't know that.
<ikonia> CrazyTux: as explained this constant distro and desktop swapping is one of the core reasons you're having the technical problems you are having
<bazhang> CrazyTux, now you do
<ikonia> CrazyTux: you did know that - I've spoken to you about it at least 8 times
<CrazyTux> ikonia, understood. When I began using linux, I was just trying different distros to know which one suited my needs.
<ikonia> and you keep doing it
<ikonia> and swapping desktops every hour - which is what causes a lot of the problems you have
<ikonia> but it doesn't matter any more
<CrazyTux> after trying many distros, I have some knowledge about their features and suitability.
<CrazyTux> ikonia, I understand.
<ikonia> great, so I think we are done now
<CrazyTux> ikonia, agreed. Then, remove the ban now.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I've explained why not, and I've explained where you can get help and support
<CrazyTux> going forward, the questions will not be generic.
<ikonia> please do that
<CrazyTux> bazhang, please help me.
<ikonia> that should have been the first time you got told
<ikonia> not the 9th time where you had to get banned
<CrazyTux> ok. bye..
<ikonia> thanks, bye
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !wayland is Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-25
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (RonaldScottFromT)
<bazhang> spetznaz_> and still i cant resolve my pipebomb
<bazhang> never heard of that one
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-26
<bazhang> theT00LMAN> why i chroot everything
<bazhang> and senior sysadmin run everything as root
<dax> uh
<dax> "chroot" doesn't mean "run as root" :\
<dax> i mean, it wouldn't surprise me if he's doing it without dropping privs at all, all things considered, but still
<ikonia> all very quiet in ubuntu today
<ubottu> alkisg called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
<dax> what's the difference between current and pending in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/ , anyone remember?
<dax> i assume pending becomes current after $something, i forget what $something is
<ikonia> isnt it the toolchain change
<ikonia> when it swaps from $previous to $new
<ikonia> as the first builds are built with n-1 toolchain
<dax> i think that already happened, hence there being CD builds at all
<ikonia> I even thought the first cdbuilds where from the old toolchain
<dax> i'll go ask -release, i figure they'll know
<dax> ah okay, the little voice in the back of my head saying it had something to do with CI was right
<dax> pending moves to current once all smoketests (if any) pass
<dax> so yeah, i'd sit on the topic change for now
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> that makes sense
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-27
<hggdh> dax: pending means teh automated tests have not yet completed
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (AGeNCiK FreeSteroidswith trolling)
<elky> popey: you might want to /mode +b arduino*!~arduino@*rima-tde.net in #ubuntu-mate
 * popey looks
<elky> first hit 22nd last month, then 19th this month, then yesterday and today
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Dremo crosspost trolling (fedora & ubuntu))
<Pici> druid- showed up in #ubuntu-hardened (for some reason) complaining about his ban (?)
<Menzador> Pici: Maybe AppArmor will unban him :P
<Pici> I told him to come here if he wanted to resolve it.
<ikonia> he's not even banned
<Pici> I know.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-28
<selsper> Hi, sorry, got banned from #ubuntu earlier
<selsper> Sorry
<Jordan_U> selsper: What were you banned for?
<selsper> a mishap
<Jordan_U> selsper: 1: It looks like you were only removed, not banned. Are you having trouble joining #ubuntu? 2: Looking at my logs you did do enough that I probably would have banned you had I been in the channel during some of it, so I'd still like you to read our channel guidelines and agree to abide by them.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | selsper
<ubottu> selsper: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<selsper> ohh this is odd
<selsper> in console I saw banned
<selsper> but it's not from ubuntu
<selsper> [19:46.20] ERROR: #wikipedia-en Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<selsper> i havn't even talked in there
<selsper> ;o
<selsper> ohh lmao
<selsper> lhavelund u the dude from tf2?
<elky> selsper: please take note of the channel topic.
<elky> p.s. wikipedia has nothing to do with us
<selsper> <3
<selsper> lhavelund pm ne
<selsper> me
<selsper> i miss dahaause
<selsper> :p
<dax> Artful ISO is still in pending, but I bashed on it for a few hours last night and it's installing fine, so I threw the link in #ubuntu+1 regardless.
<dax> So, I mean, it might still eat your cat and set your house on fire, but it works for me
<valorie> dax: a few people have installed and are running the kub ISO
<valorie> still says zesty, but oh, well
<Unit193> That's up to your artwork peeps. ;)
<dax> meanwhile 12.04 dies today (unless you throw the big C money)
<Unit193> Comcast will support you?  Huh. :>
<valorie> yep, the artwork peeps are talkin'
 * valorie has long since stopped seeding 12.04
<valorie> no clue why anyone would pay for support for such old stuff
<dax> because they use it in production and don't know how to stop
<valorie> well, I know why
<valorie> but not WHY
<valorie> some people hate change
<valorie> I love it!
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-29
<bazhang> does steam even support PPC
<bazhang> that would be a shocker
<bazhang> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture until 6.10. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<valorie> wow
<valorie> that was cold, for the chatterbot to hit here
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-30
<hggdh> today is the last day to vote for the IRCC slots. If you are elegible for voting, you should have received an email from CIVS.
<ikonia> thank you
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-23
<ubottu> SlidingHorn called the ops in #ubuntu (mekhamil)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-24
<Strangerdanger8> Hello
<Strangerdanger8> somebody sabotaged the meeting bot in #ubuntu-meeting-2
<Strangerdanger8> And the tech board couldn’t finish their meeting
<Unit193> That's a channel I entirely forgot about.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-26
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, roelandp said: !isitoutyet is a bot?
<ubottu> Gargravarr called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, rajivmars said: ubottu, at what time the release is going to happen today?
<Pici> as always, please hilight me or something if I miss the release so that I can update ubottu's configs
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party (freehUgsz entertam spam)
<oerheks> hi, please remove <freehUgsz> from #ubuntu-release-party, thanks
<oerheks> see language
<Pici> looks like the release might hit soon, but I need to step out for a moment. I'll recheck here when I can to update the vars.
<dax> *nod*
<dax> 21:28:02 < Gasher> omgubuntu said it's released 3h ago
<dax> *sigh* of course they did
<dax> 21:54:20 < infinity> Odd_Bloke: Official release will be right around midnight London time, but if you need some lead time pushing, push away.
<dax> (UK is currently UTC+1, so it is 10:55pm there right now)
<dax> nhandler: ^ fyi
<dax> Pici: ^ also fyi
<Unit193> Thanks.
<nhandler> dax: Ack. I'll be around (planning to send a wallop announcement about the release)
<valorie> torrents are seeding so we're on our way
<valorie> if not officially
<Unit193> The announcement I want to hear, what the next release is called. :3
<hggdh> Clovered Catchuac?
<Unit193> Courageous Courageous
<hggdh> Cantankerous Cougar
<Jordan_U> Clearly it's Chthonic Cthulhu.
<hggdh> oh, that is really cool :-)
<valorie> crabby carrot
<valorie> Chthonic Cthulhu is more fun though
<dax> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/000231.html
<dax> Pici, nhandler: ^
<nhandler> Congratulations!
<Unit193> ubot93 updated. :>
<Unit193> nhandler: Thanks.
<Pici> saw it
<dax> topics done in #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-release-party, #kubuntu. Unit193 did #xubuntu
<dax> isitout factoid is done
<Unit193> Neither Lubuntu nor UbuntuStudio have release posts yet, so holding off.
<dax> . !artful, !bionic, and !xenial need updates
<Pici> ubottu updated, going after the other bots now.
<ubottu> Pici: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dax> Pici: i assume $curDevel* get updated when we get a codename?
<Pici> yep
<Pici> I'll update curDevelNum though
<dax> !no, xenial is <reply> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) was the 24th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !no, artful is <reply> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !no, bionic is <reply> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<Pici> thanks dax
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-27
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, SagelessFox said: ubottu my problem is not about partitioning. its about encrypt a partition without setting up a swap in the installation program
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-28
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (sky887_ keeps trolling)
<ubottu> SimonNL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-29
<leftyfb> How does one go about applying to help look after #ubuntu and #ubuntu-discussion (op)?
<dax> For #ubuntu (or any other core channel), see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements . #ubuntu-discuss isn't a core channel, so theoretically you'd speak to its channel founder (see /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-discuss). Its channel founder hasn't been around in half a year, so IRC Council might have opinions on how to fix that.
<dax> although currently *!*@ubuntu/member/* has ops in #ubuntu-discuss anyway, so you should already be able to do that
<leftyfb> oh? Never knew that
<dax> "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-discuss list" has the op list, including aforementioned cloak.
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (Antares)
<dax> @comment 78137 Antares, still network-wide nonsense, re-banning
<ubottu> Comment added.
<el> krytarik: "elsewhere"?
<krytarik> #debian too.
<el> thx
<el> uh, i mean tthe one from #freenode. they are not the same person as antares
<krytarik> Oh, I didn't check the hostmask, seemed obvious enough to me. :P
<ubottu> dax called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-team (#ubuntu has Anastasius being an idiot in it, and it's probably better if el and I aren't the ones who fix that, since he's obsessed with her.)
<dax> ubottu: tattletale
<el> krytarik: oh i thought you were saying liveuser was them, i didn't even note antares in there
<krytarik> :D
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !releasenotes is Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<dax> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<dax> !-releasenotes
<ubottu> releasenotes aliases: release notes - added by Pici on 2008-10-30 18:30:01 - last edited by dax on 2016-05-10 16:28:27
<dax> !+releasenotes
<ubottu> <reply> please see above
<dax> :s
<dax> !forget lola
<ubottu> I'll forget that, dax
<dax> !no, releasenotes is <reply> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<tsimonq2> specialtr4 [322c1f52@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.50.44.31.82]
<tsimonq2> Please kick them from #ubuntu-meeting-2.
<specialtr4> It is okay. We do not need ops in #ubuntu-meeting-2
<tsimonq2> sigh
<tsimonq2> waaaaaat
<specialtr4> please leave the ops alone
<tsimonq2> You can't just tell people to leave because the channel is "under maintenance"
<tsimonq2> If you weren't trolling, you would have a cloak.
<specialtr4> We cannot stay in here
<specialtr4> and you need to leave the meeting channel
<tsimonq2> Nope, this conversation will stay here and I will stay in the meeting channel.
<ubottu> tsimonq2 called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<specialtr4> No worries. We dont need ops in #ubuntu-meeting
<tsimonq2> Love ya, krytarik.
<wxl> might want to remove them from #ubuntu-quality too
<tsimonq2> I can't do that.
<tsimonq2> (Unless, of course, someone wants to give me the ability to do that. ;) )
<tsimonq2> Also...
<tsimonq2> How do I have OP in #ubuntu-meeting* but not #lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> O_o
<krytarik> Applyyyy!
<krytarik> Seriously though, some channels are just more open to be opped by any Ubuntu member.
<tsimonq2> I did applyyyyyyyy
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I wonder which though.
<tsimonq2> #ubuntu-discuss is one.
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Yes, it only takes a few months for the IRCC to decide on something. :P
<tsimonq2> :P
<dax> >a few months
<dax> you misspelled "years"
<krytarik> Depends on the timing! :P
<dax> hrm, wasn't there someone a year or so ago who wandered into -meeting claiming the channel was shut down for the weekend
<dax> and then wandered in here along with his "girlfriend"
<krytarik> Yes, I would say it wasn't a year though. :P
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (MrF4ck3d)
<dax> ^ they ended up leaving by themselves after half the active channel told them to cut it out
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (FernandoABBA regular troll)
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/xzPdzCjsVC/
<leftyfb> cna we do something about this repeat troll?
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-22
<dax> dfkqn_ has spent several hours in #ubuntu asking for help with his system time. He has some fixation on not using UTC on his hwclock despite not doing any dualbooting, refuses to elaborate why past "it's stupid", and then ignores advice. He's now crossposting to #debian. When asked whether he's using Debian or Ubuntu in #debian, he said jessie, soooooooooooooo
<dax> (I'm pretty sure he's using Ubuntu, but he chose to take the answer that leads to him breaking rules in #ubuntu if he asks questions there, so sucks to be him.)
<dax> !-eol
<ubottu> eol aliases: endoflife, end-of-life, eolupgrades, eolupgrade - added by Seveas on 2006-09-18 04:08:52 - last edited by Pici on 2010-09-03 14:47:54
<dax> !eol is <reply> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubottu> But eol already means something else!
<dax> !no, eol is <reply> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dax> !borg
<ubottu> borg is a fast backup tool with incremental backups: https://www.borgbackup.org/ (Ubuntu packages: borgbackup, borgbackup-doc, and borgmatic)
<dax> !-backup
<ubottu> backup aliases: backups, deja-dup, duplicity - added by Spec on 2006-07-19 20:32:11
<dax> !backup =~ s/!sbackup and !cloning/!sbackup, !borg, and !cloning/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<dax> ubottu: no, xchat is <reply> xchat and xchat-gnome are old IRC clients which are not actively maintained outside of Ubuntu/Debian. Some versions of Ubuntu do not include them. Users of 14.04 onwards should strongly consider using hexchat instead, which has strong upstream support and is widely recommended by the IRC community over xchat and xchat-gnome.
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> For anyone wondering why I'm touching random factoids: lotuspsychje apparently likes submitting factoid requests in-channel in -discuss, and those echo to -irc.
<dax> !xchat =~ s/strong upstream/good upstream/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !xauthority is <reply> If the .Xauthority file in your home directory has the wrong permissions (usually due to misuse of sudo), you may be unable to log in. To fix, change to a virtual terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F3, log in with your normal username and password, run   rm ~/.Xauthority*   and then reboot.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (Bruno)
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<ikonia> hello lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> on join, this query: <www-isbuu-com> Hi Write isbuu to search engine. w w w isbuu c o m
<ikonia> from who?
<lotuspsychje> * [www-isbuu-com] (~isbuu@88.237.80.46):   �  Www.Kelebek.Org  �
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: thanks, we'll prod it a bit
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx ikonia
<master> Cześć
<master> Jest tu kto?
<dax> hi
<dax> I don't think there's anyone in here who speaks Polish. Please try English if you have an operator issue, or see #ubuntu-pl if you just need Ubuntu support.
<master> Luck https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHkrbKfnkNY
<dax> Please don't use AMSG on freenode. It's rather likely to annoy the antispam bot.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-23
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest43 doxxing)
<EriC^> jk^ spamming in pm links
<EriC^> ironically he's spamming how to auto spam in pm, or his spammer is making ads
<pragmaticenigma> Hello ops, DrManhatten has decided to break step and be a troll. Can someone please take a look. DrManhatta@gateway/vpn/privateinternetaccess/drmanhattan
<pragmaticenigma> Or perhaps a better explination, they have decided to forget about the community guidelines
<pax_rhos> sup
<pax_rhos> unmute me on #ubuntu plx
<pax_rhos> zzz
<Pici> pax_rhos: one moment
<Pici> pax_rhos: all set. you should be able to speak there now.
<pax_rhos> thanks
<ubottu> In ubottu, Eickmeyer said: !ubuntustudio-backports is <reply> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<dax> !ubuntustudio-backports is <reply> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-24
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, Eickmeyer said: !ubuntustudio-backports is <reply> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (Plumette Noisette (~richard@104.205.7.109.rev.sfr.net) needs help to stop changing their nick every 30 seconds)
<tomreyn> hi. could someone kick noisette / plumette off #uubntu (keeps nick changing)
<tomreyn> oh i'm late
<tomreyn> thats solved by the user quitting
<tomreyn> actually, user is back
<tomreyn> thanks dax
<dax> np
<tomreyn> does quieting solve it, though?
<tomreyn> i thought this only prevents users from speaking
<dax> can't change nick either
<tomreyn> ah ok, i wasnt aware
<dax> @comment 79303 repeated nick changes, didn't respond when asked to stop, remove quiet if user requests, 3d
<ubottu> Comment added. 79303 will be removed after 3 days.
<tomreyn> see you
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-26
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (qwebirc29790 random nonsense)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Eickmeyer said: !rt is <reply> the RT kernel is the Linux kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency
<dax> !rt
<ubottu> the RT kernel is the Linux kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowllatency
<dax> !lowllatency
<dax> !lowlatency
<ubottu> The lowlatency kernel is a special Ubuntu kernel build with modifications for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some Audio devices. Included with Ubuntu Studio by default.
<dax> !rt =~ s/lowll/lowl/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<hggdh> dax: my fault... sorry
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-27
<pragmaticenigma> Hello ops, would someone please help me with helping bluezinc understand that #ubuntu is for support only, not discussions?
<Unit193> It'd appear he just left.
<pragmaticenigma> Unit193: yes... though it's not my first encounter with their trolling attempts. Thanks for keeping an eye out
<sonicwind> getting spam PM's immediately on logon from <GirLLiz> .... lotuspsyche asked me to report it here
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, stevendale said: !ops GirLLiz is spamming everyone who joins this channel with a private message
<DJones> I've confirmed the onjoin spam, banned relevant user girlLiz
<DJones> Not been around much lately due to health issues, but hopefully getting back to normal over the next few months
<sonicwind> thanks DJones ... and hope you get well
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !tty is <reply> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<HFSPLUS> what people how you chillen
<HFSPLUS> whats up people how u chillen
<TomFarr> эу! забанили мою сетку на ubuntu-ru
<el> tomfarr_: you need to talk to the ops of #ubuntu-ru then
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-28
<tomreyn> hi, could one of you remove "14.04" off the topic on #ubuntu ?
<dax> bleh, they stopped sending out -announce emails with "End of Life" in the subject
 * dax takes a look
<tomreyn> thanks dax
<dax> !trusty =~ s/Support ends/!End-of-life was/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !search 14.04
<ubottu> Found: trim, kickstart, trusty, lts2lts*, schedule*, livepatch, 14.04, meltdown, xchat
<TomFarr> why I banned on #ubuntu-ru?
<Unit193> tomfarr_: Hello, you'd have to speak to the Russian operators about that, we don't handle that channel.
<tomfarr_> my name is not in banlist! I dont understand why i can't write to channel
<Unit193> I don't see any reason you can't /j #ubuntu-ru
<hggdh> he is quieted as $a:TomFarr
<hggdh> [#ubuntu-ru] $a:TomFarr quieted by ChanServ (ChanServ@services.) on Wed, 24 Apr 2019 09:26:44
<hggdh> tomfarr_: you have to speak with the Russian moderators
#ubuntu-ops 2020-04-20
<ubottu> diogenes_ called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> lordcirth called the ops in #ubuntu (invalidlicensed)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-04-21
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Glorfindel said: ubottu answers to @ now too? or is that the chanops prefix
#ubuntu-ops 2020-04-22
<housecat> ubottu: delete lk
<housecat> ubottu: forget lk
<ubottu> I'll forget that, housecat
<housecat> wrong bot
<housecat> ubottu: gr =~ s/και #kubuntu-gr //
<ubottu> I'll remember that housecat
<housecat> ubottu: gr =~ s/kai #kubuntu-gr //
<ubottu> I'll remember that housecat
<ubottu> Eickmeyer called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<housecat> alrighty, it's a couple of days before release, so #ubuntu-release-party is now a thing again
<housecat> most of you probably have ops in there already, if not and something goes sideways just yell in here as usual
#ubuntu-ops 2020-04-23
<ubottu> housecat called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-team ()
<pragmaticenigma> el: I'll continue here
<el> pragmaticenigma: there should be nothing to continue. you were corrected when giving out inaccurate information and now you're being defensive and accusing housecat of bad faith advice.
<pragmaticenigma> The issue is the information is incomplete... the release team member was not asked anything about what happens when 20.10 starts development. Which was the point of the entire discussion. That is why I'm calling it incorrect
<housecat> 20.10 starts development before the release of 20.04.1, pragmaticenigma.
<pragmaticenigma> exactly... and when it starts, the file at "https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development" would be updated to include that new development release... meaning that a machine set to "development" which is what "do-release-upgrade" performs will cause
<housecat> As I have told you and confirmed with a release team member, that file will not be updated until after the release of 20.04.1.
<housecat> or rather https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts-development , which is the actual file in question here
<pragmaticenigma> so incorrect information all around
<pragmaticenigma> how lovely
<housecat> Please elaborate on what that comment refers to.
<pragmaticenigma> there is no published documentation on how any of this actually works... so no one could really give anything concrete, including myself
<Unit193> The people that actually make the changes can.
<pragmaticenigma> right. my problem is when it's not documented anywhere, it's really hard to believe or affirm what is fact and what isn't
<housecat> Or people who have experience from supporting previous LTS -> LTS upgrade scenarios.
<el> perhaps listening when someone says "i went and talked to the team who does the releases, here is a log" instead of accusing them of being suspicious
<el> _that_ behaviour is not in line with the expected conduct of the channel
<housecat> Some things just aren't on Google or on ubuntu.com, and while that's regrettable, it's a fact of life.
<housecat> You're welcome to update the community help wiki or some other reference source so that other people do not make the same mistake in future.
<Unit193> Lack of documentation is a problem, but it doesn't make something that's an internal process "false"
<pragmaticenigma> listening isn't the problem. I've always followed a trust but verify principle. So it's great and appreciated someone took the effort to reach out to a member of the dev team. And I appreciate the effort.
<el> calling someone suspicious because they use a debian pastebin instead of an ubuntu one is not a good way of showing appreciation
<housecat> 02:24:54 < pragmaticenigma> housecat: you're making baseless assumptions without putting any proof of your statements. In all honestly, you don't know, so don't make your assumptions out to be fact without some sort of published documentation on the official ubuntu domain
<housecat> i do not think i would call this "trusting"
<housecat> 02:39:21 < pragmaticenigma> housecat: it's also hearsay... Until I see it published and documented on an Ubuntu domain website
<housecat> or that
<el> so now that this is all cleared up i have better things to do such as put on a mask and some gloves and go try avoid the silly virus in my local supermarket
<housecat> Quite frankly, your attitude was absolutely unacceptable, and I hope that this experience will demonstrate the downsides of it.
<housecat> but, since I'm the one who has to drive el to said supermarket, I will leave it at that. Hopefully Unit193 can clear up any lingering concerns.
<valorie> as someone who has watched multiple LTS > LTS transitions, I can say that what el and housecat are saying is absolutely correct
<valorie> and the release team does not have the duty to document their processes for the public
<el> it'd be nice if they did though tbh
<housecat> tbh i felt bad just going in there and asking them, they have better things to do. but, it was a quiet time and they're nice.
<valorie> el, agreed
<hggdh> there is a lot of tools and experience on doing the release. I do not mind not knowing (or having forgotten) most of it. But I agree that the *visible effects* should be documented somewhere
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, fcanela_ said: ubottu, that is clear
<fcanela_> Hello, I interacted with the bot in a joking way and it seems like it sent something here. Sorry for that,just having fun on the #ubuntu-release-party
<housecat> no worries, it happens sometimes, we just ignore it :)
<fcanela_> Thanks and sorry again. Have a great day!
<h00k> d'aw.
<h00k> I just read up ^
#ubuntu-ops 2020-04-24
<lotuspsychje> Pici: could we have a fossa !info fix in #ubuntu-discuss please?
#ubuntu-ops 2020-04-25
<hggdh> to whoever maintains ubot* -- at least ubot5 is out-of-sync with ubottu
<hggdh> seems the netsplit shook it enough
